# just dogs



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2015)

We need some dogs in here. Oh, you don't like dogs? Well then S my D you fedora wearing cockwaffle. You don't even want a piece of this! I'll ruin you like I ruined this website!


----------



## CC Dobbs (Jul 31, 2015)

Hot dogs with relish and mustard sound about right, Mr Puppet


----------



## chewberto (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## torontoke (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2015)

A Navy SEAL and his dog.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2015)

STAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2015)

^^^^ that guy is amazing


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 31, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


That's what's up! I want a trained pack of dags to follow me everywhere.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 31, 2015)

@Unclebaldrick


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 31, 2015)

wooow


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 31, 2015)

forgot to add dis wone


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jul 31, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


It's too long! 20 seconds or pics only! Thank you. No I didn't watch it.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 31, 2015)

Look at these dogs you guys.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 31, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> View attachment 3470394
> View attachment 3470396
> 
> Look at these dogs you guys.


wait a damn minute..these frickin dogs are cooler then me!


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 31, 2015)

The black girl is sheeba and the other one is fatso.


----------



## zchopper420 (Jul 31, 2015)

Odin. Old english bulldog 10 months old.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


That is just badass, you could walk through ANY neighborhood and be fine. I would teach them to assist me in robbing people, and give them a little meth as a reward...


----------



## nomoresnow (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 31, 2015)

The one on the left is keith richards. the one on the right, les strident.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2015)

@skunkd0c is that a Bloodhound? THE gold standard in man-trailing. Fiction author Virgina Lanier wrote a wonderfully informative series starring them.


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 5, 2015)

BarnBuster said:


> @skunkd0c is that a Bloodhound? THE gold standard in man-trailing. Fiction author Virgina Lanier wrote a wonderfully informative series starring them.


Yes mate, i think they are very cute in a sad looking way


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 5, 2015)

Diabolical666 said:


>


I can only do that with one dog- mine;


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2015)

Happy national dog day !


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 26, 2015)

Kitty


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 26, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> Happy national dog day !
> View attachment 3486959


In Chi-Town, everyday is dog day...


----------



## dangledo (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 26, 2015)

My girl Bella kickin it beside me


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 26, 2015)

prepare yourselves for cuteness over load..


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 26, 2015)

6ohMax said:


> View attachment 3487158


Is there a lizard or bug pup is looking at?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 26, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> Is there a lizard or bug pup is looking at?


just about to ask....wtf is he looking at?


----------



## 6ohMax (Aug 26, 2015)

He was either sleeping or passed out


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2015)

Loo


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Aug 27, 2015)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 3487301


I always thought that pix was good for writing your own captions.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## jkwrestling13 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Trousers (Aug 27, 2015)

I got two puppies last Saturday.


----------



## Pinworm (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## dirtyho1968 (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Growan (Aug 28, 2015)

I like dogs. Today I liked a LOT of dogs.


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 28, 2015)

Dozer


----------



## Growan (Aug 29, 2015)

Bog dog


----------



## CBDFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

Well I have 3 big dogs that are a huge part of the family.

First is Sky. She is a Siberian Husky. 5 years old about 60 pounds. She recently had emergency pyometra surgery, so if you could please check out the link and share it, I would be greatful. Gofundme.com/helpskyout

Sky is a little famous.













Sky's Injury..... Like I said please share the link....







Meet Bear. She is a 8 month old Cane Corso x Rottweiler mix. She is 80 pounds right now. Some of the pictures vary in age as she is still so young


----------



## CBDFarm (Aug 29, 2015)

Now Meet Roxy. 3 Years old. 85 pounds.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2015)

*Guardian of the Guam War Dog Cemetery. Commissioned by the United Doberman Club to commemorate the 24 Dobermans who gave their lives in service during the Battle of Guam in 1944.*

*




*


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 2, 2015)

Found some old one's. Here's bud trying to help out at the haunted house shit hole I lived in for awhile. Couldn't find a shoe to hold so he grabbed the tape. His way of telling me he wants to go for a walk, grabs my shoe and sits by the door. He knows the difference to pick up my running shoe over the others.
 Mud puppy, hot day, long walk 
Winter 2010


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 4, 2015)

Rex is such a fucking bad ass


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)

Cali @8mths


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Sep 5, 2015)

'


ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 3493427 Cali @8mths


Beast


----------



## TBoneJack (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 5, 2015)

The photo of tbones dog above reminds me of this one of cali at around 5 months...


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 5, 2015)

I have 2 Jack Russels. Nothing like a pet.


----------



## abe supercro (Sep 11, 2015)

DOG


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 11, 2015)

belli & loo


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## dangledo (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Sep 17, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> Found some old one's. Here's bud trying to help out at the haunted house shit hole I lived in for awhile. Couldn't find a shoe to hold so he grabbed the tape. His way of telling me he wants to go for a walk, grabs my shoe and sits by the door. He knows the difference to pick up my running shoe over the others.
> View attachment 3491578 Mud puppy, hot day, long walk View attachment 3491580
> Winter 2010View attachment 3491583


holyshit that is adorable. we should make puppies. and film it.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 17, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> holyshit that is adorable. we should make puppies. and film it.
> 
> View attachment 3501891
> View attachment 3501893
> View attachment 3501892


I was thinking the same thing yesterday looking at hope's pics. But alas his sack is empty. I'd even let him borrow my nuts if he could. Will never neuter any future dogs. I'm in the market for a female golden for bud to train in, he's getting old and I think if I got a male it would break his heart, feel like he's getting replaced.
Brought him to the tasty freeze the other day and we shared a chili dog. Whole bunch of small children going crazy over him. Took him to the bar the other day and he was perfect. We stayed well after closing (I know the owner)

I don't remember if I've told this before but here it is again. My dad was visiting at my cabin one weekend and he knew the neighbors. I was back home sleeping when my dad made the mistake of trying to take the shortcut trail through the woods while in a blackout. He fell hit his head on a tree and was woken up by Buddy pulling him out of the woods by his coat. He moved him at least 10-15 feet towards the cabin before he woke up.


We're going to be doing some bird hunting coming up here. You're welcome to join if you'd like. Bring Hope.


----------



## Pinworm (Sep 17, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I was thinking the same thing yesterday looking at hope's pics. But alas his sack is empty. I'd even let him borrow my nuts if he could. Will never neuter any future dogs. I'm in the market for a female golden for bud to train in, he's getting old and I think if I got a male it would break his heart, feel like he's getting replaced.
> Brought him to the tasty freeze the other day and we shared a chili dog. Whole bunch of small children going crazy over him. Took him to the bar the other day and he was perfect. We stayed well after closing (I know the owner)
> 
> I don't remember if I've told this before but here it is again. My dad was visiting at my cabin one weekend and he knew the neighbors. I was back home sleeping when my dad made the mistake of trying to take the shortcut trail through the woods while in a blackout. He fell hit his head on a tree and was woken up by Buddy pulling him out of the woods by his coat. He moved him at least 10-15 feet towards the cabin before he woke up.
> ...


Just beautiful, my dude. He is so handsome. That's amazing how they take care of us when we don't even realize. If I can make up your way, we would love to come along for some hunting. I'll shoot you a PM when I get a sec.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 17, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I was thinking the same thing yesterday looking at hope's pics. But alas his sack is empty. I'd even let him borrow my nuts if he could. Will never neuter any future dogs. I'm in the market for a female golden for bud to train in, he's getting old and I think if I got a male it would break his heart, feel like he's getting replaced.
> Brought him to the tasty freeze the other day and we shared a chili dog. Whole bunch of small children going crazy over him. Took him to the bar the other day and he was perfect. We stayed well after closing (I know the owner)
> 
> I don't remember if I've told this before but here it is again. My dad was visiting at my cabin one weekend and he knew the neighbors. I was back home sleeping when my dad made the mistake of trying to take the shortcut trail through the woods while in a blackout. He fell hit his head on a tree and was woken up by Buddy pulling him out of the woods by his coat. He moved him at least 10-15 feet towards the cabin before he woke up.
> ...


Good lookin dog right there....


----------



## dangledo (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 22, 2015)

ahh, excuse me, I must have some dirt in my eye


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2015)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3505898
> View attachment 3505899


Alright... who gave the Pitbull an eight-ball?


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 11, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Alright... who gave the Pitbull an eight-ball?


He's an English bull terrier.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 11, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He's an English bull terrier.








Willie and Patton


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 11, 2015)

lahadaextranjera said:


> He's an English bull terrier.


You are correct. Also, I think it is China white.


curious2garden said:


> Willie and Patton


lol, I thought of William too.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Oct 11, 2015)

The more I know that breed the more I like them. It's 50/50 though around here. They are either very nice natured or they want to fight. Usually owned by inexperienced people though which is a shame.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't believe I used to drink budweiser!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 11, 2015)

Aeroknow said:


> I can't believe I used to drink budweiser!






I normally don't drink Budweiser or lite, but day old from tap at Busch stadium yesterday went down pretty smooth.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 12, 2015)

that is my dog


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 12, 2015)

funny dog


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 12, 2015)

Commander Strax said:


> View attachment 3520019
> 
> funny dog


What breed? A terrier? Nice Chewbacca looking guy.


----------



## Commander Strax (Oct 13, 2015)

The Outdoorsman said:


> What breed? A terrier? Nice Chewbacca looking guy.


you are correct......he is a teacup wookie



actually he is supposed to be a Yorkie


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 20, 2015)

*15,000 Years Ago, Probably in Asia, the Dog Was Born*​
_By JAMES GORMAN OCT. 19, 2015 New York Times_

Gray wolves are their ancestors. Scientists are pretty consistent about that. And researchers have suggested that dogs’ origins can be traced to Europe, the Near East, Siberia and South China.

Central Asia is the newest and best candidate, according to a large study of dogs from around the world.
Laura M. Shannon and Adam R. Boyko at Cornell University, and an international group of other scientists, studied not only purebred dogs, but also street or village dogs — the free-ranging scavengers that make up about 75 percent of the planet’s one billion dogs.

Dog ancestors diverged from modern wolf ancestors at least 27,000 years ago, researchers have determined with the help of a Taimyr wolf jawbone and rib fossil.

Dr. Shannon analyzed three different kinds of DNA, Dr. Boyko said, the first time this has been done for such a large and diverse group of dogs, more than 4,500 dogs of 161 breeds and 549 village dogs from 38 countries. That allowed the researchers to determine which geographic groups of modern dogs were closest to ancestral populations genetically. And that led them to Central Asia as the place of origin for dogs in much the same way that genetic studies have located the origin of modern humans in East Africa.

The analysis, Dr. Boyko said, pointed to Central Asia, including Mongolia and Nepal, as the place where “all the dogs alive today” come from. The data did not allow precise dating of the origin, he said, but showed it occurred at least 15,000 years ago. They reported their findings Monday in Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences.

Greger Larson of Oxford University, who is leading an international effort to analyze ancient DNA from fossilized bones, said he was impressed by the scope of the study. “It’s really great to see not just the sheer number of street dogs, but also the geographic breadth and the number of remote locations where the dogs were sampled,” he said. He also praised the sampling of different kinds of DNA and the analytic methods.

But in the world of dog studies, very little is definitive. The most recent common ancestor of today’s dogs lived in Central Asia, Dr. Boyko said, although he cannot rule out the possibility that some dogs could have been domesticated elsewhere and died out. Or dogs domesticated elsewhere could have gone to Central Asia from somewhere else and then diversified into all the canines alive today, he said.

Dr. Larson, who was not involved with the study, said he thought the Central Asia finding required further testing. He said he suspected that the origins of modern dogs were “extremely messy” and that no amount of sampling of living populations would be definitive. He said a combination of studies of modern and ancient DNA was necessary.

Dr. Boyko said the research for the first time studied three sources of DNA from purebred and village dogs worldwide. The team analyzed DNA from all the chromosomes in the cell nucleus, from the Y chromosome specifically, found only in males, and from mitochondria, cellular energy machines outside the nucleus that are inherited from the mother.

Dr. Boyko traveled to a number of the locations where blood was drawn from village dogs. He said: “The great thing about working with dogs is that if you show up with food you don’t usually have trouble recruiting subjects. Usually.”
He added: “We showed up in Puerto Rico at a fishing village and the dogs turned up their noses at roast beef sandwiches. They were used to eating fish entrails.”


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 24, 2015)

More accurately, if you ever leave your dog like that.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2015)

http://www.supportmilitaryworkingdogs.org/donation.html

http://www.uswardogs.org/k9-care/

https://www.facebook.com/Operation-K-9-Care-Package-194834037271063/


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2015)

....and he feeds me and picks up my shit.







..cept I'm not too sure about this part


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 8, 2016)

Kitty pants!
as hard headed as her breed is, shes turning out to be a good lil girl
 she loves her sun baths


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 18, 2016)

CJ, this year's winner Best in Show at Westminister


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


>


swiggety swootey


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 25, 2016)

Imagine a herd of those things coming at ya...scary


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 25, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> Imagine a herd of those things coming at ya...scary


Imagine if you bought that pedo-puppy for your kid. ugh.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

Rex came home to visit yesterday. God I miss my boy!


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex came home to visit yesterday. God I miss my boy!
> View attachment 3641057


Visit? What's the story?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Visit? What's the story?


He's been hanging out with my buddy at my other house up in the sticks


----------



## 757growin (Mar 25, 2016)

I liked the 1st one to make it my avi for a little bit. Love my dogs. Even when they are bad.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> He's been hanging out with my buddy at my other house up in the sticks


Hope its just a vacay for him


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Hope its just a vacay for him


Me too! Shits complicated right now. My other buddy who was kickin it at my other spot went home to hawaii all of a sudden.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 25, 2016)

which one is he? I'll take him!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 25, 2016)

lol @ the poll...most picks, dog farts....do we not encounter the aroma of at least one of these a day?!? Makes you a non mouth breather for sure


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 25, 2016)

she wanted a walk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2016)

@Aeroknow lol those dogs know where the food's at


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> which one is he? I'll take him!


Rex is the male french mastiff. He's my boy blue


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> @Aeroknow lol those dogs know where the food's at


They don't cringe off me, just sayin'
My fuckin 'awesome' friends think its a good idea to give them treats every now and again(knowing it fucking pisses me off), and yeah, look at my god damn cringing dogs. Stupid rite!
I'm eating food rite this second, and my dogs dont even give a fuck


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 25, 2016)

New addition to the family


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 25, 2016)

Go red rocket!

 
Sombra Chingo Márrano Culoman per Tercero DeLaMota Gonzalez-Kime

 
Chaqueta rosita de perro por clima frío


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> New addition to the familyView attachment 3641460 View attachment 3641461


Adorable


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> View attachment 3641627
> Go red rocket!
> 
> View attachment 3641628
> ...


@mr sunshine 
Can you translate? Please? Thx bro


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 25, 2016)

His name: Shadow the fucking pig, assman the third of the weed Gonzalez kime

The little pink dog jacket for cold weather


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 25, 2016)

@mr sunshine


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 25, 2016)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> New addition to the familyView attachment 3641460 View attachment 3641461


May look kinda like this in 2 yrs, and those are all his foot prints


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 25, 2016)

Verga would be a better word than polla. Juevos for balls


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Mar 25, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> May look kinda like this in 2 yrs, and those are all his foot prints
> View attachment 3641651


He is Shepard x husky cross but one of the most docile pups i have ever owned loves attention and really very caring its weird i mean he does not play ruff super good temperament a real cuddle buddy


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 25, 2016)

A vote for dog farts.


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## mikek420 (Mar 25, 2016)

Wish I could give Som a soft toy like that. He gets so excited... Then I gotta tell him nomatalé but by that time he's already killed it


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 26, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Wish I could give Som a soft toy like that. He gets so excited... Then I gotta tell him nomatalé but by that time he's already killed it


They dont last long ..she has about 2 or 3 new toys a week


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 26, 2016)

The chuckit! Toy brand has a hard rubber ball that lights up. Its really durable. Sombra is a pitbull, his jaws are like a steel trap. This ball has outlasted the Duluth trading company's "indestructible" pull toy (he ate two of these indestructible things, first one lasted one day


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 26, 2016)

Kong


----------



## mikek420 (Mar 26, 2016)

Sombra eats Kong's for breakfast lol he's been through 2 and working on the third. He's only a year and change too lol. Gonna be a big toy graveyard


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 27, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> Sombra eats Kong's for breakfast lol he's been through 2 and working on the third. He's only a year and change too lol. Gonna be a big toy graveyard


Kong used to make a big ass fake bone. They still do, but now it has holes in it for treats. The old one lasted a long time.
There's another brand now though that pet stores usually stock, they're ok.
The late/great Loudog, my ridgback, worked the shit outta the regular kong also. He had some big ass teeth. But the bones were the shit


----------



## Indagrow (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## dangledo (Apr 2, 2016)

stay.... stay..... good boy.

about 8 years ago


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 2, 2016)

Added a long leg pup to the mix..


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)

dangledo said:


> View attachment 3648086
> 
> stay.... stay..... good boy.
> 
> about 8 years ago


----------



## dangledo (Apr 2, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


>



you making haha's at my first back yard boogie bud? lol


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 2, 2016)

My dog woulda eaten that shit.
Sientate pinche sombra no comida mota... Too late he ate it


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 2, 2016)

mikek420 said:


> My dog woulda eaten that shit.
> Sientate pinche sombra no comida mota... Too late he ate it


I was never able to teach my co-pilot to do any cool tricks, either. I'm too much of a pushover to ever punish her. She's a bit nuts. Likes to chase deer and turkey. Wants to play with them so bad. Thinks they are just big dogs with antlers.


----------



## mikek420 (Apr 2, 2016)

Sombra thinks everything wants to play with him. Luckily I got a rare breed. A smart pitbull.
Seriously tho. Sombra knows over 200 words in English and Spanish (and learning more!)
How many dogs do you know that shit on command? Sombra chingon that's who!


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 27, 2016)

*NO HUGS?*

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201604/the-data-says-dont-hug-the-dog​


----------



## dangledo (Apr 27, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> *NO HUGS?*
> 
> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201604/the-data-says-dont-hug-the-dog​


well, shit....


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 27, 2016)

My dogs don't agree.
Gonna keep on huggin'


----------



## greasemonkeymann (Apr 27, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I was never able to teach my co-pilot to do any cool tricks, either. I'm too much of a pushover to ever punish her. She's a bit nuts. Likes to chase deer and turkey. Wants to play with them so bad. Thinks they are just big dogs with antlers.


hah totally true, my pit LOVES alpacas, llamas, and deer.
Like she'll start whining and crying like crazy.
I drive by an alpaca farm every day to work and she'll whine even if they aren't there.
The alpacas love her though, they come trotting up to her, they are buddies..
Now if only that fuckin spitting llama wasn't such a bastard.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 27, 2016)

Rex likes the cherrypie


----------



## firsttimeARE (Apr 27, 2016)

New Resuce. First day at the office. Border Collie mix. Presumably black lab.


----------



## ky man (Apr 28, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


That's my favorite kind of breed of dogs in the hole world...ky..ps...they are a joy to train long as there not American, but the American ones is good complain dogs.the euros is my favorate they do it all as in the best bite work dogs.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 28, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


my neighbor trains dogs . He said when his dogs ran up to me the 1st time and showered me with licks and did butt wiggles, he knew I was good peeps. That was an awesome compliment from him and from the dogs


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 28, 2016)

NOTORIOUS D.O.G.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 28, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> View attachment 3668082


lmfao


----------



## Sire Killem All (Apr 28, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> View attachment 3487846


That's one ugly dog.


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 28, 2016)

Sire Killem All said:


> That's one ugly dog.


that dog will take a huge dump in your mouth. i love that dog


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 28, 2016)

I heard that.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## firsttimeARE (Apr 28, 2016)

There was a chipmunk in that piece of gutter she was obsessed with.

Shes staring at the gutter like mmmmm this smells delicious


----------



## firsttimeARE (Apr 28, 2016)

Can someone photoshop turntables under her paws?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 28, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> View attachment 3668082


btw, that picture is NOT photoshopped....

lol


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 28, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Can someone photoshop turntables under her paws?


via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## .Pinworm. (Apr 28, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Can someone photoshop turntables under her paws?


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 28, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> btw, that picture is NOT photoshopped....
> 
> lol


sure wasn't! that's what happens when you take pics in the dark with a moto x smartphone


----------



## firsttimeARE (Apr 28, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3668321


Love it!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Apr 28, 2016)

roseypeach said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


Lol Mix master doge!

Thank you!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## roseypeach (Apr 30, 2016)

firsttimeARE said:


> Lol Mix master doge!
> 
> Thank you!


you're welcome


----------



## dangledo (May 1, 2016)

trash panda lol




think old boy is getting stiff in his golden years. he was laying in the mulch pile soaking in the warmth. it was chilly out. had to do a little convincing to get him down. he drug his back legs all the way down, then tore ass through the field.


----------



## Corso312 (May 1, 2016)

Give him some glucosamine and chrondryton ..it will lube his joints and help a lot. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/381364410133?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D53601919689_324272%26itemid%3D381364410133%26targetid%3D173526071049%26rpc%3D0.05%26rpc_upld_id%3D69174%26device%3Dm%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F381364410133%253Flpid%253D82%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9017347%26poi%3D9016232%26campaignid%3D239125209%26adgroupid%3D14978428809%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-173526071049%26gclid%3DCjwKEAjw0pa5BRCLmoKIx_HTh1wSJABk5F_4LOxjp5LZp_ayOAqDdsTT74t91ctrHj7HC0mfiO6_RBoCyCHw_wcB%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1023432625302&ul_noapp=true


----------



## dangledo (May 1, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Give him some glucosamine and chrondryton ..it will lube his joints and help a lot.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/381364410133?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_ref=http%3A%2F%2Frover.ebay.com%2Frover%2F1%2F711-117182-37290-0%2F2%3Fmtid%3D1588%26kwid%3D1%26crlp%3D53601919689_324272%26itemid%3D381364410133%26targetid%3D173526071049%26rpc%3D0.05%26rpc_upld_id%3D69174%26device%3Dm%26mpre%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fulk%252Fitm%252Flike%252F381364410133%253Flpid%253D82%2526chn%253Dps%26adtype%3Dpla%26googleloc%3D9017347%26poi%3D9016232%26campaignid%3D239125209%26adgroupid%3D14978428809%26rlsatarget%3Dpla-173526071049%26gclid%3DCjwKEAjw0pa5BRCLmoKIx_HTh1wSJABk5F_4LOxjp5LZp_ayOAqDdsTT74t91ctrHj7HC0mfiO6_RBoCyCHw_wcB%26srcrot%3D711-117182-37290-0%26rvr_id%3D1023432625302&ul_noapp=true



good lookin out. added to my list o things i was about to order.


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 4, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 5, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 8, 2016)

dangledo said:


> trash panda lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your compost pile is bigger.


----------



## zeddd (May 9, 2016)

you


UncleBuck said:


> your compost pile is bigger.
> 
> View attachment 3677050


 should feed that dog properly you fukin tight wad


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2016)




----------



## UncleBuck (May 9, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you
> 
> should feed that dog properly you fukin tight wad


4-5 cups of food twice a day. been holding steady between 140 and 145 for years now.

maybe you should follow your leader.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 9, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> 4-5 cups of food twice a day. been holding steady between 140 and 145 for years now.
> 
> maybe you should follow your leader.


Substance, style, pizzazz & a functional penis


----------



## qwizoking (May 9, 2016)

Human butts, hell no!
But dog butts, dog butts are allowed

Heres one of my pretty puppies. She wont pose for shit, wasnt an intentional ass shot, but thought of toke n talk lol


----------



## zeddd (May 10, 2016)

cups of food, lol, that's why his coat is matt, u should try raw if your loose arse can be bothered, no point having a dog and feeding it junk food, lazy imo lol


----------



## qwizoking (May 10, 2016)

My dogs eat what i eat, every meal..my oldest is a german shep x doberman 11yrs old. Youngest is a pit x Chihuahua lol, i call him bambi. So awkward looking long legs fumbling about..
Ima be just as distraught when she (oldest) goes as my ex wife. We found her at ~3 weeks attacking chickens, someone just dumped her. Ever since ill make her, her favorite food... eggs lol

I can set a plate of food on the floor call her over and she wont touch it till i say she can. Ive never done any training with her either. A perfect dog imo, the love is mutual


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

zeddd said:


> cups of food, lol, that's why his coat is matt, u should try raw if your loose arse can be bothered, no point having a dog and feeding it junk food, lazy imo lol


your penis must be miniscule.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

"Hey old man, let's take a selfie...leave yourself out of it, I'm the fucking star here...a treat would be nice too."


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (May 10, 2016)

Leloo - sweetest dog I've ever known. Rescued her from the shelter. At 18 months old she w as s recovering from a litter of pups as,well as having half of her left ear and face torn off. 
I both wish I knew her story and am glad I don't.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 10, 2016)

View attachment 3678019


----------



## UncleBuck (May 10, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> View attachment 3678478


good job on stealing an image from google and passing it off as your own, skunkdoc.


----------



## Corso312 (May 10, 2016)

What's with the lipstick?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 10, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> What's with the lipstick?


Somebody used a fluffer


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 10, 2016)

It's really purple from a deficiency


----------



## BarnBuster (May 11, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Roobarb (May 11, 2016)

Half Beagle half Pug. She's 9 weeks in this picture


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 11, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> good job on stealing an image from google and passing it off as your own, skunkdoc.


Passing it off as my own? 

You have a real problem dude... I don't say a word and yet you still put words in my mouth. When did I ever "pass as my own"? 

I think it made you horney, and now your in the corner punching you're dick & balls


----------



## abe supercro (May 11, 2016)

you're doomed


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 11, 2016)

abe supercro said:


> you're doomed


----------



## abe supercro (May 11, 2016)

After reading two days of your tripe, it's no surprise you identify with pre-adolescent teens.


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (May 11, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (May 11, 2016)

MjAeJdIiK said:


> View attachment 3678954


Quit ruining my cool dogs thread, butthole.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> Quit ruining my cool dogs thread, butthole.


 Quit ruining my cool butthole thread, dawg.


----------



## BLVDog (May 11, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 11, 2016)

zeddd said:


> you
> 
> should feed that dog properly you fukin tight wad


Hey man...instead of trolling a cool pic thread today...how about posting a pic of your dog! I for one would like to see the creature that offers YOU unconditional love...


----------



## Corso312 (May 11, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Half Beagle half Pug. She's 9 weeks in this picture




Cute... Never would have guessed that cross and I'm good at that..nice pic


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Hey man...instead of trolling a cool pic thread today...how about posting a pic of your dog! I for one would like to see the creature that offers YOU unconditional love...


I present to you Zedds best friend


----------



## Aeroknow (May 11, 2016)

Rex tagged along with us today for some trout fishing


----------



## Aeroknow (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Roobarb (May 12, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Cute... Never would have guessed that cross and I'm good at that..nice pic


I just fell in love with her little face. 
Also known as a Puggle. They have been crossed for years. Loads on google images


----------



## zeddd (May 13, 2016)

your dog, nex pres, lol


----------



## dangledo (May 14, 2016)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2016)

zeddd said:


> your dog, nex pres, lol View attachment 3680745


Is this your dog...? You teachin' him any other tricks?


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 15, 2016)

"Emotional Support" dog at the brewery today. The young attractive blonde attached to him seemed normal at 1st glance. But after watching her behaviour for 30 minutes . . . She's crazy. If you gotta have an illness, may as well have one that let's you hang out and drink with your dog.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 18, 2016)

Hey buddy, wanna look through paint chips for your new living room? Was that a 'no'?


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (May 19, 2016)

My dog made the news


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2016)

We had a three way train going on in my back yard yesterday. Wish i got a pic of it. Fuck


----------



## abe supercro (May 24, 2016)

It's been a tough week at kitty ranch. two days ago my dog got away chasing chip monks for two hours and now i have to have her on this new fangled harness. 
   
the harness was originally for chihuahuas. had to adjust it for my dog.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 24, 2016)

This fuckin doofus.


----------



## Corso312 (May 24, 2016)

dangledo said:


>










Nice...that is great.I dunno where you guys find these dog gifts but bravo sir! . handsome mfer


----------



## numberfour (May 28, 2016)

New addition to the family.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 28, 2016)

numberfour said:


> New addition to the family.
> 
> View attachment 3693590
> 
> View attachment 3693591


 who's a good puppy.....


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 28, 2016)

This is my buddy Horus...sworn defender of birds apparently...he'll face 3 and 4 cats at a time to protect his friends! The birds love helping him eliminate tree rats too! His kryptonite?...Cheeseburgers...


----------



## Roobarb (May 28, 2016)

Beautiful pup @numberfour. How old?


----------



## Corso312 (May 28, 2016)

Very handsome @numberfour ..what his name?


----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2016)

What a cute chunky rottie. Female or male?


----------



## 420God (May 28, 2016)

I have a few dogs. The mastiff and st. bernard are mine/guard dogs, the pekinese is the wife's, pugs the daughter's, and the min-pin/chihuahua is my parent's, there's another chihuahua but he's old and doesn't come around much.


----------



## abalonehx (May 28, 2016)

Ha awesome crew!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 28, 2016)

420God said:


> I have a few dogs. The mastiff and st. bernard are mine/guard dogs, the pekinese is the wife's, pugs the daughter's, and the min-pin/chihuahua is my parent's, there's another chihuahua but he's old and doesn't come around much.
> View attachment 3694097


LOL! Fuck yeah. Crew rolls deep!

Pure fun and unconditional love in one photo.


----------



## numberfour (May 29, 2016)

Roobarb said:


> Beautiful pup @numberfour. How old?


Thanks Roobarb, she's 9 wks



Corso312 said:


> Very handsome @numberfour ..what his name?


Thanks Corso, shes got a beautiful name but I cant post it on here



abalonehx said:


> What a cute chunky rottie. Female or male?


Thanks abalonehx, female and she was one of the larger pups from the litter. I chose her due to her interaction with my kids and the way she confidently came up to me flopped on her side and let me rub her belly @ 6 wks.


----------



## Phatlewtz (May 29, 2016)

this one I call "Eye of Horus"


----------



## Downtowntillman (May 29, 2016)

RIP my wonderful dog kb. She's been gone coming up on 2 years.

But this is definitely how she acted


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Steve French (Jun 2, 2016)

Here ye go. Heeler and collie. Banished to the bad dog spot where yappy bastards go. Upset at not being able to chase passing cars. Yes, I am sitting in the passenger seat, it is not on the controls.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

Steve French said:


> Here ye go. Heeler and collie. Banished to the bad dog spot where yappy bastards go. Upset at not being able to chase passing cars. Yes, I am sitting in the passenger seat, it is not on the controls.


Oh gawd how could you be so cruel LOL those eyes


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 3699774


God damn I did nothing and I feel guilty!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 4, 2016)

Shit ok I lied maybe I trolled a person or two but I swear to god that was all.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 7, 2016)

My guard dog and I after dummiting Flat-Top mountain near Anchorage, AK.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2016)

the last 4-legged hero from 9/11

*Firefighters gave a final, farewell salute to this old golden retriever, the last 9/11 rescue dog*





Bretagne, the last search and rescue dog from 9/11, is walked by her handler Denise Corliss past a flank of members of the Cy-Fair Volunteer Fire Department, as she was brought to be euthanized. (Karen Warren/Houston Chronicle via AP)​Before Bretagne the golden retriever died, she received one final salute — for her hard work, for her gentle ways, for her service in that devastating place 15 years ago.

Panting at the end of a thick leash, the elderly dog was gently lifted from a truck and placed on the sidewalk outside the veterinary office. Then she hobbled toward the building, passing more than a dozen men and women dressed in blue, their hands raised to their foreheads in a somber salute.

After it was done, they carried away her limp body, draped in an American flag, reported the Houston Chronicle.

It was the end of the 16-year-old dog’s lifetime of service, and in some ways, the closing of a devastating chapter in the nation’s history. Bretagne was the oldest known surviving dog that scoured Ground Zero in 2001 during search-and-rescue efforts after the Twin Towers fell in New York City, said the Cy-Fair Volunteer Fire Department, where the golden retriever was a member of the crew. Old age led Bretagne’s longtime handler, Denise Corliss, to make the difficult decision to euthanize the dog Monday.

“Some may say that the most a dog could be is a pet,” the fire department statement said. “However, to the over 400 members of the Cy-Fair Volunteer Fire Department, Bretagne was a civil servant, a hero and is family. We will remember her fondly, and continue serving the community with her as inspiration.”

canine-themed 16th birthday bash. The dog was flown in an airplane and picked up by a limousine. She was wined and dined at 1 Hotel Central Park as their first “pup of honor” and thrown a birthday party fit for humans. She even wore a party hat.

“She represents the working dogs, in the disaster box in particular,” Corliss said in a video documenting their trip. “And you know, they are all deserving for a day like today.”

Corliss and Bretagne became a team in 1999, when the electrical engineer brought the 8-week-old puppy home in hopes that she, as a civilian, could train with the dog to be a disaster-relief duo, she told NBC’s “Today” show in 2014.

“I was so excited about doing this, but I didn’t have the appreciation of how life-changing it would be,” Corliss said. “It took 20 to 30 hours a week easily to stay on top of training. This is what I did when I wasn’t at work.”

In 2000, she learned they’d qualified to be official members of Texas Task Force 1, an urban search-and-rescue team.

That same year, Bretagne became a full member of the Cy-Fair Volunteer Fire Department crew and the founding canine member of its K-9 Search and Rescue Team, the department said. A certified Federal Emergency Management Agency disaster search dog, the golden retriever responded to multiple natural disasters across the country, including Hurricane Katrina and Hurricane Rita. Before those disasters, though, Bretagne had traveled to New York City with Corliss to look for survivors amid the rubble of the Sept. 11, 2001, attacks.


“We were there to try to find survivors, and when our task force arrived in Ground Zero, I just couldn’t believe the magnitude of it. And then I looked down to her, and she seemed stoked and ready to board,” Corliss said. “Toward the end of our mission, it changed from a search mission to a recovery mission. I was just so grateful to have a canine partner that helped me get through it.”

The duo worked for almost two weeks, NBC’s “Today” reported, searching for 12-hour shifts but never finding any survivors. On Bretagne’s first mission, Corliss told the TV station, she slipped and fell from a wet metal beam but quickly recovered.

As they continued searching for survivors, and then remains, Bretagne became like a therapy job, not to just Corliss but also to other volunteers. Once, Bretagne ignored Corliss’s commands to sit and stay at Ground Zero, she told “Today,” instead trotting up to a somber firefighter sitting on the ground.

“I was surprised that she wasn’t listening to me, but she really wasn’t — it was like she was flipping me the paw,” Corliss told the show. “She went right to that firefighter and laid down next to him and put her head on his lap.”

In her final years, Bretagne “volunteered” at a local elementary school, listening to first-graders learn to read and comforting children with autism. Corliss took the dog to meet former president George H.W. Bush last year, the Associated Press reported, and was nominated for the Hero Dog Award from the American Humane Association in 2014.

“She still has this attitude of putting her paw up and saying, ‘Put me in, coach!’” Corliss said about the dog in 2014. “She absolutely loves it.”

Corliss and Bretagne returned to the 9/11 memorial that same year. They walked the memorial, side by side. When the duo returned to New York City a year later for Bretagne’s birthday party, Corliss said the trip was slightly more upbeat.

Their hotel bed was draped with a banner that said “Dog’s Best Day.” Room service brought the aging Bretagne a gourmet burger. They rode in a taxi to Times Square, and Corliss teared up when they discovered a sign there wishing the golden retriever a happy birthday.

At a dog park in the city, a woman on the board of the Friends of Hudson River Park presented Bretagne with what she called the “doggie equivalent of the key to the city,” a small silver bone-shaped charm from Tiffany’s.

The National September 11 Memorial and Museum even dedicated a cobblestone in the name of Bretagne.

“I’ve had several canine partners,” Corliss said in the BarkBox video. “But Bretagne is that one dog for me.”


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 13, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


>


OMG that's for real? hard core man.


----------



## Phatlewtz (Jun 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> OMG that's for real? hard core man.


Hell yeah man, watch some vids on youtube...scary mofos....


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2016)

those dogs really are the 1% of the 1%


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> OMG that's for real? hard core man.


Belgian Malinois unless I miss my guess.

And indeed they are perfectly suited for catching people.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 13, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Belgian Malinois unless I miss my guess.
> 
> And indeed they are perfectly suited for catching people.


I want a dog purse like theirs


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 13, 2016)

My favorite blind shelter dog...born with incomplete optic nerves, he's like 'legally blind' but he sees something, he always looks towards who he's with. He learns where furniture is and walks around it...and my daughter trained him to slow way down when you say 'careful'...have to say careful alot with all the remodeling but he hasn't banged into anything lately. He's a happy dog taking a break outside earlier...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 3707280
> My favorite blind shelter dog...born with incomplete optic nerves, he's like 'legally blind' but he sees something, he always looks towards who he's with. He learns where furniture is and walks around it...and my daughter trained him to slow way down when you say 'careful'...have to say careful alot with all the remodeling but he hasn't banged into anything lately. He's a happy dog taking a break outside earlier...


He's a beautiful good hearted buddy.
I can just see it in his face.
+


----------



## numberfour (Jun 14, 2016)

11 weeks and allowed out to play!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 14, 2016)

My partner ALLIE.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2016)

a good read for any dog owner, your breed may be next!!







https://www.amazon.com/Pit-Bull-Battle-over-American/dp/0307961761


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2016)

@.Pinworm. howsa about a puppy update and pictures


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> @.Pinworm. howsa about a puppy update and pictures




Her colors are changing a lot (didn't expect that) and she does this cool howling trick now. It scared the shit out of me until I realized she was just dicking around with her toys. After she guts the squeeker out of a $20 toy, she likes to pronounce victory with a slow creepy howl. It freaks the golden out. And makes her howl in response. It's actually kind of adorable. Her nickname lately has been Puddles. (yea, she gets kind of over-excited)


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3710243
> 
> Her colors are changing a lot (didn't expect that) and she does this cool howling trick now. It scared the shit out of me until I realized she was just dicking around with her toys. After she guts the squeeker out of a $20 toy, she likes to pronounce victory with a slow creepy howl. It freaks the golden out. And makes her howl in response. It's actually kind of adorable. Her nickname lately has been Puddles. (yea, she gets kind of over-excited)


damn thatsa good lookin pup.......


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3710243
> 
> Her colors are changing a lot (didn't expect that) and she does this cool howling trick now. It scared the shit out of me until I realized she was just dicking around with her toys. After she guts the squeeker out of a $20 toy, she likes to pronounce victory with a slow creepy howl. It freaks the golden out. And makes her howl in response. It's actually kind of adorable. Her nickname lately has been Puddles. (yea, she gets kind of over-excited)


She is adorable. As she gets older, she'll start losing the black above her eyes/forehead and the red/brown will fill in. Mine used to do the same thing with his toys; he'd do this loud grunting proclamation when the toy was dead


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> She is adorable. As she gets older, she'll start losing the black above her eyes/forehead and the red/brown will fill in. Mine used to do the same thing with his toys; he'd do this loud grunting proclamation when the toy was dead


My Terriers squig it dead, dig out the squeeker then carry it around literally crying and presenting it to me until I stuff the squeeker and stuffing back and sew it up. I am their tool sheesh.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 17, 2016)

BarnBuster said:


> a good read for any dog owner, your breed may be next!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm willing to bet for every bull that's maimed a human a human has maimed or killed 5, just look what the previous owners did to my happy family pet before we rescued herMost loyal, happy, and sweet best friend my children and myself could ever ask for


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2016)

My new parking lot friend, a pocket full of milk bones 
helps..
JAMMER


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 17, 2016)

R.i.p. Kitty. She died about an hour ago. Kitty liked to chase cars. She didnt win this time..she died quickly thankfully. She was a sweet baby girl. Love you Kitty


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> R.i.p. Kitty. She died about an hour ago. Kitty liked to chase cars. She didnt win this time..she died quickly thankfully. She was a sweet baby girl. Love you Kitty
> View attachment 3710786


Aww...I'm so sorry.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> R.i.p. Kitty. She died about an hour ago. Kitty liked to chase cars. She didnt win this time..she died quickly thankfully. She was a sweet baby girl. Love you Kitty
> View attachment 3710786


So sorry to hear, poor dear Kitty. 

Most of our boys are getting on in years...It's gonna kill me when the time comes....


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 17, 2016)

So sorry Dia. I enjoyed seeing Kitty hanging with you on cam


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 17, 2016)

poor Kitty, Im so sorry


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 17, 2016)

1 down , 2 to go ffs. I cant do anymore pets. No new puppy..none of that! I get to attached, they dont live as long as me and they cost alot of money.( Sry, mourning process here)! But seriously..no more pets, its heartbreaking


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Jun 17, 2016)

My girl Lola, she was 8 weeks old when we brought her home from the rescue, will be two in Nov. Wife got her for me after I got sick so I had a companion man I love this dog


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh. Dia, I'm so sorry about Kitty


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 18, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> 1 down , 2 to go ffs. I cant do anymore pets. No new puppy..none of that! I get to attached, they dont live as long as me and they cost alot of money.( Sry, mourning process here)! But seriously..no more pets, its heartbreaking


That's why I started raising thesebath time, they get dirty playing outside


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 18, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> That's why I started raising theseView attachment 3711043bath time, they get dirty playing outside


That sir is not a dog and the title of the thread clearly states Just Dogs.. @.Pinworm. 

Reported butthole


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 18, 2016)

so sorry dia.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 18, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> R.i.p. Kitty. She died about an hour ago. Kitty liked to chase cars. She didnt win this time..she died quickly thankfully. She was a sweet baby girl. Love you Kitty
> View attachment 3710786


You will meet again on the rainbow bridge.







The trees are full of liver treats
And tennis balls abound
And milk bones line the walking ways
Just waiting to be found.

There even is a ring set up
The grass all lush and green
And everyone who gaits around
Becomes the "Best Of Breed".


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 18, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> 1 down , 2 to go ffs. I cant do anymore pets. No new puppy..none of that! I get to attached, they dont live as long as me and they cost alot of money.( Sry, mourning process here)! But seriously..no more pets, its heartbreaking


I remember reading this when one of mine passed..why dogs don't live as long as people .smart kid...


”People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life — like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?” The Six-year-old continued,

”Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don’t have to stay as long.”


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 18, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> I remember reading this when one of mine passed..why dogs don't live as long as people .smart kid...
> 
> 
> ”People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life — like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?” The Six-year-old continued,
> ...


Awww


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 18, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> You will meet again on the rainbow bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dbl awwww


----------



## dangledo (Jun 19, 2016)

sorry for your loss, both Dia and GWN. both your stories choked me up.

my pup is getting up there in age(now older than the avg life for his breed) and I know its gonna just absolutely wreck me.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 19, 2016)

dangledo said:


> sorry for your loss, both Dia and GWN. both your stories choked me up.
> 
> my pup is getting up there in age(now older than the avg life for his breed) and I know its gonna just absolutely wreck me.
> 
> View attachment 3711726


Handsome boy


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey buddy, want some cool water on this scorcher of a day?


----------



## dux (Jun 21, 2016)

Pooches wanted to take me out for father's day
2 younger kids(tied so I could fall asleep and get a sunburn)
And my old veteran in the only muddy spot on a clean river


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> 1 down , 2 to go ffs. I cant do anymore pets. No new puppy..none of that! I get to attached, they dont live as long as me and they cost alot of money.( Sry, mourning process here)! But seriously..no more pets, its heartbreaking


I'm so sorry hun, it hurts to bad. I too said that 25 years ago when I lost my hounds. I would get my doggie fix by visiting the local animal shelter a few times a year. Suddenly one year there was this little terrier left to die of parvo in the bitter, desert cold. I brought him home to die in comfort. He has been a contrary shit ever since and now I have two more.


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 22, 2016)

I like dags


----------



## UncleBuck (Jun 23, 2016)

it looked like such a good idea that i plopped down with them and had a beer and a smoke, lying the grass, staring up at the clear blue sky.


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 24, 2016)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3715735
> 
> it looked like such a good idea that i plopped down with them and had a beer and a smoke, lying the grass, staring up at the clear blue sky.


How could you not?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 24, 2016)

Der Wunderpuppy


----------



## dux (Jun 24, 2016)

Lost a tree and my lil dude seems to think he's got an edge on the squirrels now!!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 24, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3716343
> 
> Der Wunderpuppy


I have to take a couple toys whenever Sal and I go out to fuck around, too


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 25, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> That's why I started raising theseView attachment 3711043bath time, they get dirty playing outside


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2016)

a Thortle


----------



## Bbcchance (Jun 25, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3717151


I'll take the tie in for $1000 Alex


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh shit!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey buddy...that's a real perrrty blue scarf they put on ya today...

so how ya likin' it?
 

So you're not taking any more questions right now?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 1, 2016)

Love everyone's pooches, great thread

This is my best buddy, Milo, when he was a pup.........
    


And now........making sure Jerry's sent the right binned cobs and drivers, lol
 
Just chillin
 
and guarding his stick................would you take it off him? pmsl


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Love everyone's pooches, great thread
> 
> This is my best buddy, Milo, when he was a pup.........
> View attachment 3721975 View attachment 3721974 View attachment 3721973 View attachment 3721972
> ...


He's awesome.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 1, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Love everyone's pooches, great thread
> 
> This is my best buddy, Milo, when he was a pup.........
> View attachment 3721975 View attachment 3721974 View attachment 3721973 View attachment 3721972
> ...



cool dog. american bulldog?


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 1, 2016)

dangledo said:


> cool dog. american bulldog?


Yeah, not sure of his origins tho, I rescued him off a plastic gangster at 2 months old, I think he was already being abused and had a bleak future in front of him. He's still very timid for such a big dog.


----------



## dangledo (Jul 1, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Yeah, not sure of his origins tho, I rescued him off a plastic gangster at 2 months old, I think he was already being abused and had a bleak future in front of him. He's still very timid for such a big dog.


looks to be living quite the life. good lookin out for the pup. 

lol plastic gangsta


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 1, 2016)

dangledo said:


> looks to be living quite the life. good lookin out for the pup.
> 
> lol plastic gangsta


He worked at my mates, partners', barbers shop.................. After we took the dog off him, we found out he was cutting hair, then taking the customers in the back to sell em coke. We also suspect he was skimming, but couldn't prove anything. He got a bit of a roughing up off my mate and told to disappear. He was a cocky cunt taking the piss, 'all mouth and no trousers', and sure enough, we ain't seen him since, hence.........................plastic gangster.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 1, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> He worked at my mates, partners', barbers shop.................. After we took the dog off him, we found out he was cutting hair, then taking the customers in the back to sell em coke. We also suspect he was skimming, but couldn't prove anything. He got a bit of a roughing up off my mate and told to disappear. He was a cocky cunt taking the piss, 'all mouth and no trousers', and sure enough, we ain't seen him since, hence.........................plastic gangster.


Apt description, going into the useful lexicon book


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)

dangledo said:


> lol plastic gangsta


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jul 3, 2016)

I think this is with my brother last year (not my dog) 

She is the sweetest dog. Red retriever.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 3, 2016)

Maybe the cutest puppy ever...basset x yellow lab.....
Ran into after skiing last week in Mammoth 
14 weeks old I think...
I need one


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 3, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Maybe the cutest puppy ever...basset x yellow lab.....
> Ran into after skiing last week in Mammoth
> 14 weeks old I think...
> I need one


I know we're all probably biased towards our own dog, but I'd have to politely disagree, LOL, and refer to my above post/pictures..............Milo was by far the cutest pup EVER!!!!!! pmsl............I wanted to re-name him 'Jesus' when I got him, cos he was born on christmas day, but he was already really responding to Milo and he was confused enough.

.............having said that, my brother's just got a 10 week old beagle, she's fookin beautiful.....I'll get some photo's this week


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 3, 2016)

Just look at that mighty wattle....you've gotta live a RICH life to obtain such a wattle, and he obviously knows this...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2016)

Diabolical666 said:


> R.i.p. Kitty. She died about an hour ago. Kitty liked to chase cars. She didnt win this time..she died quickly thankfully. She was a sweet baby girl. Love you Kitty
> View attachment 3710786


I'm so sorry Dia - I truly know the feeling and empathize with your journey in this.
: (


----------



## squishbox (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## dux (Jul 11, 2016)

My big momma wookie dog! Best dog ill ever own!! Sadly i had to say goodbye to her on saturday! I haven't cried like i did at the vet in 35-40 years..
Rip megz..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2016)

dux said:


> View attachment 3729968 My big momma wookie dog! Best dog ill ever own!! Sadly i had to say goodbye to her on saturday! I haven't cried like i did at the vet in 35-40 years..
> Rip megz..


Sorry for your loss my friend - I know it all too well. : (


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 11, 2016)

dux said:


> View attachment 3729968 My big momma wookie dog! Best dog ill ever own!! Sadly i had to say goodbye to her on saturday! I haven't cried like i did at the vet in 35-40 years..
> Rip megz..


Beautiful dog. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 11, 2016)

dux said:


> View attachment 3729968 My big momma wookie dog! Best dog ill ever own!! Sadly i had to say goodbye to her on saturday! I haven't cried like i did at the vet in 35-40 years..
> Rip megz..


Very sorry to hear...I know how horrible it is. I took lots of pictures though and all my late dogs are on Christmas ornaments now...probably the thing I like best about Christmas, my old dogs on the tree.


----------



## dux (Jul 11, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Very sorry to hear...I know how horrible it is. I took lots of pictures though and all my late dogs are on Christmas ornaments now...probably the thing I like best about Christmas, my old dogs on the tree.


 That's a great idea!! 
My girls ashes are going into a duck decoy,she loved watching the sky In the duck rig! She'll get to hunt with me as long as i can...


----------



## dux (Jul 11, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Sorry for your loss my friend - I know it all too well. : (


Thanks GWN i recently read about your loss too.i just never reply to such sad stuff? Figure nothing can be said that will help?
Lucky for me i still have 2 of her pups at home! Probably on the bed as i type this..


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 11, 2016)

dux said:


> That's a great idea!!
> My girls ashes are going into a duck decoy,she loved watching the sky In the duck rig! She'll get to hunt with me as long as i can...


So sorry, dude.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 11, 2016)

dux said:


> View attachment 3729968 My big momma wookie dog! Best dog ill ever own!! Sadly i had to say goodbye to her on saturday! I haven't cried like i did at the vet in 35-40 years..
> Rip megz..


Sorry for your loss..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 11, 2016)

dux said:


> Thanks GWN i recently read about your loss too.i just never reply to such sad stuff? Figure nothing can be said that will help?
> Lucky for me i still have 2 of her pups at home! Probably on the bed as i type this..


I agree - condolences feel hollow when said.
But they do help (me) when from friends.
I do feel your pain - I know it intimately.
Sorry man, it just ain't easy no matter how you slice it.


----------



## BotanyIsFun (Jul 12, 2016)

Mr Tucker saying what's up to all you fine people here at rollitup!


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Bbcchance (Jul 14, 2016)

I think it's a dog?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Aug 21, 2016)

This dog is 4 and she has a serious cattitude.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2016)

oh I forgot...

I had a visitor yesterday

  

buddy's German Shepard...he tried to leave him in truck but I insisted he let him lay on cool cement while we burned one...he drank a bottle of water I held in my hand...friends for life now


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 21, 2016)

this was just a month ago or so, RIP, Cairo (Neptune Spear)


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 27, 2016)

how the heck did I miss this. sorry pooches everywhere


----------



## mr sunshine (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 29, 2016)

ThAts my boy Rex^^^^


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

this deserves reposting imo

also my bad ass mafucker bambi got bit by a rattle snake then killed its punk ass.






 

thats his best fwm face after theincident

hes a Chihuahua pit bull mix
^iknow right?! come at me nature, i does what i want. fuck your selection


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 29, 2016)

since im here..
heres another of my babies and her mini me


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 29, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Maybe the cutest puppy ever...basset x yellow lab.....
> Ran into after skiing last week in Mammoth
> 14 weeks old I think...
> I need one


I love the way you did that! And that accent !! Can I have belly rubs please?


----------



## 757growin (Aug 29, 2016)

Her..
 
And him..
 
Are the parents of my new puppy.


----------



## Roobarb (Sep 8, 2016)

Baby sitting this gorgeous girl for a few days


----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Sep 29, 2016)

^ Did that not load?  I hate slow mo...


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 29, 2016)

757growin said:


> Her..
> View attachment 3768606
> And him..
> View attachment 3768607
> ...


It's been a month, new pics? I say 15 lbs heavier than when you got him


----------



## 757growin (Sep 29, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It's been a month, new pics? I say 15 lbs heavier than when you got him


He's been putting 5 pounds on a week. Today was weigh ins but I missed. But last week he was 65.4 pounds at 4 months and a week old. I'll snap a pic of him in the morning and get post it.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Sep 29, 2016)

my gsp bubba...


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## 757growin (Oct 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> It's been a month, new pics? I say 15 lbs heavier than when you got him


He is a Spanish mastiff. Right at 70 lbs even this morning.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 1, 2016)

Holyshit that is adorable. What a good boy!


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 1, 2016)

Handsome fella


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 1, 2016)

This is my lil shithead. He's part cat... If I fits. I sits.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2016)

757growin said:


> He is a Spanish mastiff. Right at 70 lbs even this morning.
> View attachment 3794421 View attachment 3794424


Wow, puppyhood went fast! Good looking young guy


----------



## 757growin (Oct 1, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> Wow, puppyhood went fast! Good looking young guy


Hah! The looks may be gone but he is still all puppy. Teething and pouncing around. My other dogs don't know what to make of him. Pretty sure they can't believe he's a puppy


----------



## dangledo (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Indacouch (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## cheeseofchud (Oct 1, 2016)

Nugachino said:


> View attachment 3794426 This is my lil shithead. He's part cat... If I fits. I sits.


we all love our dogs!they are family...i laughed at shithead cause i often refer to my boy as shithead!lol


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 1, 2016)

My best friend of 14 years, Duke, had to be put down Thursday night. I miss him so much. He was the best damn dog I've ever had. He'd been blind for some time but he had really bad bones and when he fell down the front steps(only 3 but still) earlier this week I knew it was time. Rip Duke. Sorry to sadden up the thread I just loved him so much and wanted to share him with you guys.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 1, 2016)

RIP Duke. You had a good ride


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 1, 2016)

So sorry for your loss Jimmyjonestoo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2016)

I'd rather put down a person than another canine family member.

No, really.



Sorry for your loss Jimmy - very few things in life are tougher than that decision.


----------



## dux (Oct 3, 2016)

Rip Duke !! Dogs are the perfect companion they just don't live long enough..
Sorry you lost a great friend


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Means alot. It was definitely the hardest thing I've ever had to do.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 3, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thanks everyone. Means alot. It was definitely the hardest thing I've ever had to do.


I've done it too many times - tears a bit of my heart out everytime.


----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 5, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thanks everyone. Means alot. It was definitely the hardest thing I've ever had to do.


But the right thing. Aw, I'm so sorry though. It's the worst kind of missing someone there is. RIP Duke.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## J2M3S (Oct 12, 2016)

My best friend and soulmate, Louie.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 12, 2016)

J2M3S said:


> My best friend and soulmate, Louie.
> 
> View attachment 3803313


What a handsome son of a bitch! Good post.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 12, 2016)

J2M3S said:


> My best friend and soulmate, Louie.
> 
> View attachment 3803313


Couldn't resist


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 12, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 3794845
> My best friend of 14 years, Duke, had to be put down Thursday night. I miss him so much. He was the best damn dog I've ever had. He'd been blind for some time but he had really bad bones and when he fell down the front steps(only 3 but still) earlier this week I knew it was time. Rip Duke. Sorry to sadden up the thread I just loved him so much and wanted to share him with you guys.



Awww that made me cry. I can tell he was a rock too! This has been the best thread ive found since joining today!
Mom said get a viszla they are GREAT DAGS! Bear in mind she is 6 months old atm


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 12, 2016)

As i found out today these dags WILL HUNT!


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Oct 12, 2016)

OMG, I'm so glad I found this thread! Our dogs are our kids, sorry for your loss, I know how you feel, jimmyjones.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm still lol at the orig posters usage of the word cockwaffle........can't wait till someone earns that title! I am itching to say it lmao!


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 13, 2016)

My girl Zoobe. She getting old, her muzzle getting grey and little bit of grey around her eyes, she's 12 years old. She was born on my yard, I've had her from day one. Going to miss her terribly when she's gone. She's been an outstanding friend, protector and house dog. She's won one 3rd place ribbon at an A.D.B.A show.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Oct 13, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> I'm still lol at the orig posters usage of the word cockwaffle........can't wait till someone earns that title! I am itching to say it lmao!


'cockwaffle'? Sounds like something Randy would say from the Trailer Park Boys. haha. We're in the eye of a shit-a-caine and cockwaffle is a low-shit-system.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> I'm willing to bet for every bull that's maimed a human a human has maimed or killed 5, just look what the previous owners did to my happy family pet before we rescued herView attachment 3710503Most loyal, happy, and sweet best friend my children and myself could ever ask for


You're a good man, bbcchance.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 13, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> You're a good man, bbcchance.


We do what we can, thanks


----------



## .Pinworm. (Oct 13, 2016)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> You're a good man, bbcchance.


He really is.


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 13, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> He really is.


Thanks man, i was worried you faked it


----------



## Indagrow (Oct 22, 2016)

This is a dog.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2016)

this is two dogs....


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 22, 2016)

This is MOST of a dog..


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 22, 2016)

this is an upside-down dog


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 22, 2016)

this is an interracial relationship dog


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 22, 2016)

cat of curiosity said:


> this is an interracial relationship dog


Hey lets be fair....interspecies erotica, and its nothing to be ashamed of...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 22, 2016)

this is a flying dog


----------



## cat of curiosity (Oct 22, 2016)

this is a falling dog


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 22, 2016)

south end of north bound dog


----------



## dangledo (Oct 22, 2016)

patient dog.

*jerky


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 22, 2016)

hero dogs


----------



## Bbcchance (Oct 22, 2016)

Criminal dogs


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Oct 30, 2016)

@GreatwhiteNorth where are some new pics of yours GWN? How's he coming along?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 30, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth where are some new pics of yours GWN? How's he coming along?


I'll try & get some good ones to post
Friday was his last puppy appointment & shots.
74 Lbs & he'll be 5 months on Tuesday - vet says "magnificent" & I agree.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 7, 2016)

Maria Goodavage's excellent new book about the selection, training and deployment of these truly 1% dogs and their handlers. Well documented and researched as are her other 2 books; _"Top Dog: The Story of Marine Hero Lucca" _and _"Soldier Dogs: The Untold Story of America's Canine Heroes" _All three well worth the read


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## blu3bird (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey dog people, I just remembered and thought I would mention this if anyone is interested. I am not affiliated with this place in any way, just super happy with what I've purchased.

If you need a good collar for your dog, check out Stillwater Kennel Supply. This guy makes the absolute best collars. You cannot get anything like them in any pet stores. Quality heavy duty made to last collars for almost any breed dog, especially pit bulls. All kinds of colors and styles to choose. He also makes some very quality crafted leather collars and harnesses.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 15, 2016)

another place to get high quality leads and stuff that I've used before is:

http://www.rayallen.com/


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2016)

Rex is home, goes right into guard mode
 
He takes his job serious


----------



## srh88 (Nov 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex is home, goes right into guard mode
> View attachment 3832440
> He takes his job serious
> View attachment 3832442


im coming over for breakfast blend.


----------



## electricslide (Nov 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex is home, goes right into guard mode
> View attachment 3832440
> He takes his job serious
> View attachment 3832442


That's a pretty dog what kind of dog is he I'm not sure I've seen one like that before


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2016)

electricslide said:


> That's a pretty dog what kind of dog is he I'm not sure I've seen one like that before


French mastiff(dogue de bordeaux)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> French mastiff(dogue de bordeaux)


He really is beautiful.
Happy boy.


----------



## electricslide (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh okay I've heard of mastiffs before, big dogs. I myself have been considering getting a cane Corso, but their such big dogs I'm not sure if I want a 150 pound dog galloping threw my living room lol, but that will be the dog I get if I decide to get a dog, lately I've been working over 40 hours a week so I don't wanna lock a puppy in a cage all day long wouldn't be fair to the puppy.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex is home, goes right into guard mode
> View attachment 3832440
> He takes his job serious
> View attachment 3832442


So serious, does he ever smile?


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 16, 2016)

Singlemalt said:


> So serious, does he ever smile?


Yes, but not while he is on the job


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## torontoke (Nov 16, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Yes, but not while he is on the job
> View attachment 3832526


That's an awesome dog 
I've been looking for a blue corso or even a neo mastiff for awhile now.
The are hard to find for a reasonable price. But I hear they are great guard dogs.


----------



## Sortastupid (Nov 18, 2016)

Certainly not my dog but saw him online and still laugh every time I see him.
Thought I'd share.


----------



## lokie (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Sortastupid (Nov 27, 2016)

The funniest dog of all time


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Nov 30, 2016)

So we went and got a puppy because since duke left I'm the only male in the house( 1girlfriend 3 dogs and a cat all female). So meet Rowdy. He's a little monster. Had him a couple weeks now.


----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> View attachment 3842920


wtf is wrong with you?


----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Indagrow (Dec 11, 2016)

Tiggy found a new love now that the heaters kicked on, you can find her here all day. I was thinking of putting up a picture for her to look at


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## abe supercro (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2016)

Too bad the national dog show on thanksgiving barely shows any dogs anymore. Straight ridiculous.
Here's the french mastiff best in breed, looks like the father of my 2.
http://www.nbcsports.com/video/2016-national-dog-show-dogue-de-bordeaux-working-group


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2016)

Aeroknow said:


> Too bad the national dog show on thanksgiving barely shows any dogs anymore. Straight ridiculous.
> Here's the french mastiff best in breed, looks like the father of my 2.
> http://www.nbcsports.com/video/2016-national-dog-show-dogue-de-bordeaux-working-group


I missed the show but am pleased that the AKC finally recognized the Boerboel.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I missed the show but am pleased that the AKC finally recognized the Boerboel.
> 
> View attachment 3853147


That's awesome bro!
They just finally recognized the french mastiff a few yrs ago too.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 14, 2016)

@GreatwhiteNorth 
Here's the two of them this last show


----------



## dux (Dec 14, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I missed the show but am pleased that the AKC finally recognized the Boerboel.
> 
> View attachment 3853147


 The pup is growing!!! 

Great looking pooch!


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2016)

Bought him as a hunting partner after the son moved out .... fuck he's the spliten image for the boy .


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 14, 2016)

^^^^^^ The boy changed his own sheets though.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2016)

dux said:


> The pup is growing!!!
> 
> Great looking pooch!


Thanks!
That pic was @ 4.5 months - he'll be 6.5 months next Tuesday (he's around 115 lbs now).


----------



## lokie (Dec 18, 2016)

*Codependent* or attention whore?


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 18, 2016)

lokie said:


> *Codependent* or attention whore?


Classic dog brain.. I know girls with this condition


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2016)

lokie said:


> *Codependent* or attention whore?


LOL, yes


----------



## Indacouch (Dec 18, 2016)

Reading pins choices for the vote at the top made me laugh and miss em .....FREE PIN !!!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 18, 2016)

Took my dog to the dog park today and there was this giant golden doodle, what a cute dog.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 19, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> Took my dog to the dog park today and there was this giant golden doodle, what a cute dog.


Yes they are and would love to have one but their selling for up to $2000 here, but they're probably one of the better breeds for calmness and intelligence, unlike mine, who is none of the above lol.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2016)

I ended up dropping $2750 for our new boy *plus* the MRS had to fly down to St. Louis and back to get him.

It turns out some of the "short nosed" breeds can have a condition called brachycephalic which makes them more prone to respiratory problems and Alaska Airlines will not allow them to fly in the cargo compartment, yet they are allowed to fly in the cabin in the appropriate cage.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 19, 2016)

Those ears tho.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 19, 2016)

Buddy just bought a pointing lab for about $5000 but he'll make that back breeding with the bitch his dad bought but wow!!! I remember the days of free dogs (mutts) but now a mutt is a designer breed lol. I have a purebred German short hair but he's not a hunter as I let the daughter take over and now he sleeps in her room in his own twin bed lol. He actyually pulls up his own covers . The pic of him earlier is him on his own futon on the porch . But yup I love him . He has cost me around $3000 grand in vet bills from eating socks and other shit. Swallowed a t-bone whole once, the X-ray was amazing lol. That was the last big thing he swallowed, think he learned .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Buddy just bought a pointing lab for about $5000 but he'll make that back breeding with the bitch his dad bought but wow!!! I remember the days of free dogs (mutts) but now a mutt is a designer breed lol. I have a purebred German short hair but he's not a hunter as I let the daughter take over and now he sleeps in her room in his own twin bed lol. He actyually pulls up his own covers . The pic of him earlier is him on his own futon on the porch . But yup I love him . He has cost me around $3000 grand in vet bills from eating socks and other shit. Swallowed a t-bone whole once, the X-ray was amazing lol. That was the last big thing he swallowed, think he learned .


Am hoping to recoup a bit through stud fees as pick of the litter goes from 2000 to 3000 depending on breeder/female/etc...
It would be nice, but not necessary as I still feel he's money well spent - best friends don't come cheap & we've bonded very well.


----------



## lokie (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 20, 2016)

Wow I'm wondering if he could pull me around town . Wonder how much cheese treats went into that training .


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 20, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Am hoping to recoup a bit through stud fees as pick of the litter goes from 2000 to 3000 depending on breeder/female/etc...
> It would be nice, but not necessary as I still feel he's money well spent - best friends don't come cheap & we've bonded very well.


I'm sure you mentioned but what breed? Avitar looks like bull mastiff.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2016)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> I'm sure you mentioned but what breed? Avitar looks like bull mastiff.


South African Boerboel, his parents scored 95 and 93% respectively.
The breeder was offered 10K straight up for his dad & he didn't even let the dude finish his sentence.


----------



## buzzardbreath (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 20, 2016)

last shot of his nuts before he gets cut tomorrow


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 20, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> last shot of his nuts before he gets cut tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 3858244


If he only knew .


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 27, 2016)

Xmas rotty for the wife. 

His older sister. English setter - lemon belton.

Meet Odin.


----------



## Budley Doright (Dec 28, 2016)

Lemon seems excited, she's like ..... WTF was I not enough . Lol


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 28, 2016)

She's starting to enjoy the company  give it a week and they'll be best friends


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2016)

ChingOwn said:


> last shot of his nuts before he gets cut tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 3858244


How's he feeling Ching? You in the dog house?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2017)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201701/can-we-slow-the-aging-process-in-dogs


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 3, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/canine-corner/201701/can-we-slow-the-aging-process-in-dogs


Just read an article yesterday and they have prolonged the life of mice by 30% by gene manipulation .


----------



## dangledo (Jan 3, 2017)

loves dragging his dick through the grass.


----------



## torontoke (Jan 3, 2017)

dangledo said:


> loves dragging his dick through the grass.
> 
> View attachment 3866973


Who doesn't ? Lol


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 4, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Who doesn't ? Lol


Use to, there seems to be a lot of ticks though now .


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2017)

torontoke said:


> Who doesn't ? Lol


 I get pretty itchy hands when I lawn or garden. So I'm disinclined to test the premise ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 4, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I get pretty itchy hands when I lawn or garden. So I'm disinclined to test the premise ...
> 
> View attachment 3868143


Looks like you might have sand in your Beargina.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like you might have sand in your Beargina.


It's pretty grizzly


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 4, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> How's he feeling Ching? You in the dog house?


he recovered well I tried to put the cone on him after i gut really drunk on a bottle of tullimore dew i got myself for christmas and hilarity ensued..he won the battle and never wore the cone but made it threw without much licking


----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2017)

Ha ha ha, he thought I did not see where he hid my precious.






Help yourself? Don't mind if I do.


----------



## Roobarb (Jan 6, 2017)

I got this pup a few days ago. She's a pug cross ( with what I don't know) & about 4 months old. I went to see a friend at Christmas and she fosters dogs on behalf of a shelter. Once I saw her little face I knew she was coming home with me


----------



## lokie (Jan 11, 2017)

Ninja dog begins to prepare for the evening sentry duties.


----------



## dux (Jan 14, 2017)

One of my "snow monkeys" 
After being sick all of last week my pooches finally got to go for a run!


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2017)

Look I taught my human to do a new trick.


----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2017)

Man, rough day in my dog world today.
My Ex is putting down the mother of my two French mastiffs, i think she just did. She's been calling me all day crying, my daughter keeps calling and crying. It sucks. Why do dogs have to die.

RIP Gigi


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 27, 2017)

sorry for your lose bro..


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> sorry for your lose bro..


Thanks bro.
Gigi was only 8.5 yrs old, and my two dogs are almost six. Sucks dude


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 27, 2017)

Condolences Aero


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Man, rough day in my dog world today.
> My Ex is putting down the mother of my two French mastiffs, i think she just did. She's been calling me all day crying, my daughter keeps calling and crying. It sucks. Why do dogs have to die.
> 
> RIP Gigi


Don't you know it - mine was only 7 when the cancer struck.
I still feel like I lost a child.

Sorry for your loss Aero - most all of us have been there multiple times & it never gets any easier.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 27, 2017)

It's always horrible to lose a dog.

I've had pure bred dogs before and all 3 died before their life expectancy.

I now have exclusively shelter dogs because I don't trust breeders anymore. Many of them weaken genetics to chase after a dollar.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Don't you know it - mine was only 7 when the cancer struck.
> I still feel like I lost a child.
> 
> Sorry for your loss Aero - most all of us have been there multiple times & it never gets any easier.


Thanks bro.
Yeah, unfortunately I've been through this all too many times also. 
Gigi has been put down because of cancer also


----------



## BLVDog (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Thanks bro.
> Yeah, unfortunately I've been through this all too many times also.
> Gigi has been put down because of cancer also


I'm sorry - 

"I ain't got the words"


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 28, 2017)

..awwww, aero...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 5, 2017)

Mmm butt heat
 
This new kitten cries when I take Kushy out for a walk. They are best friends


----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Feb 28, 2017)

Pinworm said:


> We need some dogs in here. Oh, you don't like dogs? Well then S my D you fedora wearing cockwaffle. You don't even want a piece of this! I'll ruin you like I ruined this website!
> 
> View attachment 3470296
> View attachment 3470298
> View attachment 3470297


Just read the poetry of that post 

((Tears))

#freePin


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't think we celebrated "Rumor", best in show at Westminister this year.._.what a pretty girl_...







https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/14/sports/winner-westminster-dog-show-best-in-show.html


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

I took this picture way back when we couldn't post pics. It is my dog bear. He likes the hot tub


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I don't think we celebrated "Rumor", best in show at Westminister this year.._.what a pretty girl_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was really glad when she won best...the work breed never gets its due praise. I'd like to see a best "rottie" some day.


----------



## Big_Lou (Mar 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3900471 I took this picture way back when we couldn't post pics. It is my dog bear. He likes the hot tub


Lovely dog, lovely hah-tub.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 5, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3900471 I took this picture way back when we couldn't post pics. It is my dog bear. He likes the hot tub


Out of all my dogs, Bear is the only one who will not fucking get down when i tell him to the first time. Some day I'll get the whole lineup on there in a pic


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2017)

lokie said:


>


Mine wears them like this:


----------



## lokie (Mar 5, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Mine wears them like this:View attachment 3900526


The necklace doesn't quite compliment him in gray shorts. Maybe a pearl necklace.





He must have low self esteem. What with the cat laughing at him and all.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I was really glad when she won best...the work breed never gets its due praise. I'd like to see a best "rottie" some day.


I don't think a Rottweiler has ever won BiS there. If you haven't read it, you would enjoy "The Complete Rottweiler" by Muriel (Leopold) Freeman, a philanthropist and true lover and champion of the breed in it's early years in the US.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 5, 2017)

lokie said:


> The necklace doesn't quite compliment him in gray shorts. Maybe a pearl necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, this was 3 yrs ago; just got neutered and rear dew claws removed. He had that big plastic cone for a few hours, but hated it, knocked shit all over swinging it, cried and couldn't eat or drink with it (the cones are huge for shepherds). Did the inflatable thing but then he could kinda reach the wounds, hence the socks and shorts.


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1762188670470192


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 6, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I don't think a Rottweiler has ever won BiS there. If you haven't read it, you would enjoy "The Complete Rottweiler" by Muriel (Leopold) Freeman, a philanthropist and true lover and champion of the breed in it's early years in the US.


I will look that up, thx...my sister had two rotties at different times...not the smartest breed...he had a habit of chasing trains and then one time he actually got hit while trying to catch one.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 6, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> I will look that up, thx...my sister had two rotties at different times...not the smartest *ones of the* breed...he had a habit of chasing trains and then one time he actually got hit while trying to catch one.


FIFY


----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=183121265520095


----------



## torontoke (Mar 7, 2017)

5 months old and 58lbs of teeth


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 10, 2017)

Bear looking at himself in the oven mirror


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2017)

Tonights dinner for the big boy.
Beneful kibble, half a baked red salmon fillet, 3 eggs & some left over shrimp & lobster sauce + pasta.

He's pushing 155 @ 8+ months - if the weather is decent tomorrow I'll try to get a buff pic of him outside.


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2017)

http://ktla.com/2017/03/11/video-shows-south-lake-tahoe-avalanche-rescue-dog-unwinding-after-day-of-work-by-sliding-down-the-slopes/


----------



## HolyHerb (Mar 11, 2017)

my Loki when he was but a pup


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2017)

HolyHerb said:


> View attachment 3903741 my Loki when he was but a pup


I'm told my disposition at that age was closer to


----------



## StonedFarmer (Mar 12, 2017)

swoo


----------



## lokie (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 28, 2017)

Meet the pups. First up Morrigan currently a year old @ 70# pictures range from pup


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 28, 2017)

Then we got Nebs, rescued from a horse ranch 11 years ago. He's the old grump of the house keeps everybody in check


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 28, 2017)

Other pups past/present
 
Keyna my last Pit...RIP Meathead
 

Lil man and (Aunties)Barron @ 1year and 6year each
We've always had working dogsThen my brother gets a stuffed animal that can only bark n shit...but He's cute


----------



## stonedtrooper42 (Mar 28, 2017)

And some dog Humor

Samuel L Jackson


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 28, 2017)

lokie said:


> I'm told my disposition at that age was closer to


Don't you miss being that young? I remember those days LOL


----------



## dux (Mar 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tonights dinner for the big boy.
> Beneful kibble, half a baked red salmon fillet, 3 eggs & some left over shrimp & lobster sauce + pasta.
> 
> He's pushing 155 @ 8+ months - if the weather is decent tomorrow I'll try to get a buff pic of him outside.
> ...



Holy dog farts!!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2017)

dux said:


> Holy dog farts!!!!!


Add moose to the mix and you ain't exaggerating. 

How's things in your neck of the woods? The legal beagles ever gonna leave you alone?


----------



## dux (Mar 28, 2017)

They leave me alone for 3 months at a time my next check in is 4/19, perfect by one day!!
Other than that it's mud season here(spring). ice fishing is now open water fishing unless you head towards lake of the woods. I've been too busy banging in floors to even get the boat out yet...

How are things up there?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2017)

dux said:


> They leave me alone for 3 months at a time my next check in is 4/19, perfect by one day!!
> Other than that it's mud season here(spring). ice fishing is now open water fishing unless you head towards lake of the woods. I've been too busy banging in floors to even get the boat out yet...
> 
> How are things up there?


We're still in early spring - snowing today a bit, not bad though.
May take the AR out & play a bit this afternoon - we'll see.


----------



## dux (Mar 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We're still in early spring - snowing today a bit, not bad though.
> May take the AR out & play a bit this afternoon - we'll see.



Sounds fun! I haven't banged off any guns For over a year. again, thanks probation,i had to give my guns to a buddy for my probation duration..... Cuz you know I'm a threat to society cuz I grew a plant from a Lil seed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2017)

dux said:


> Sounds fun! I haven't banged off any guns For over a year. again, thanks probation,i had to give my guns to a buddy for my probation duration..... Cuz you know I'm a threat to society cuz I grew a plant from a Lil seed


Yeah, you must be dangerous - Oleander or Water Hemlock? (neither of which are illegal to grow).
Must have been something in that class to warrant charges like that.

What a bunch of BS - we're free to grow 24 plants here (per person) - ever think about moving from Mn.?


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> we're free to grow 24 plants here (per person)


no you're not.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2017)

Pay attention - the recent legalization of Rec in AK was specifically worded not to conflict with the Alaska Constitution's right to privacy provision which allows adults to cultivate no more than 24 plants.
Of course Fed overrides state but I seriously doubt that will work with the majority of Americans supporting legalization. 
Should I quote it for you?
http://norml.org/laws/item/alaska-penalties

Check cultivation - line two.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 28, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 3915311 Pay attention - the recent legalization of Rec in AK was specifically worded not to conflict with the Alaska Constitution's right to privacy provision which allows adults to cultivate no more than 24 plants.
> Of course Fed overrides state but I seriously doubt that will work with the majority of Americans supporting legalization.
> Should I quote it for you?
> http://norml.org/laws/item/alaska-penalties
> ...


yep, voting for the guy whose campaign surrogate and now attorney general says "good people don't smoke marijuana" and who just compared cannabis usage to killing yourself with opioids was a strategic 194-dimensional chess move.

and trump really supports the will of the people, who actually voted for hillary, and 95% of whom want universal background checks for gun purchases and 88% of whom want our poor, exploited undocumented workers to have a pathway to citizenship rather than a one way ticket to a private concentration camp before being deported.

oh, and here's a fucking doggo.

 

now that a bunch of dipshits who advanced the racist and insulting notion that president barack obama was a secret kenyan usurper have cast their votes and gotten their wish, i have to re-hang the sign on the door politely asking that any no-knock warrant servers kindly not shoot my fucking dogs.


----------



## dux (Mar 29, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, you must be dangerous - Oleander or Water Hemlock? (neither of which are illegal to grow).
> Must have been something in that class to warrant charges like that.
> 
> What a bunch of BS - we're free to grow 24 plants here (per person) - ever think about moving from Mn.?



I sure have! I almost did about 20 years ago, then a girl showed up and put that plan on hold. now that I'm divorced (0 kids) I kinda forget that I could move anywhere I want. I'm really getting sick and sicker of the MN liberals who think they are too smart for themselves..
I'm a floor guy but not afraid to try a different direction, and at 45 yo that sounds good to me! Can a guy with common sense and no college degree make a decent living still in Ak?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2017)

dux said:


> I sure have! I almost did about 20 years ago, then a girl showed up and put that plan on hold. now that I'm divorced (0 kids) I kinda forget that I could move anywhere I want. I'm really getting sick and sicker of the MN liberals who think they are too smart for themselves..
> I'm a floor guy but not afraid to try a different direction, and at 45 yo that sounds good to me! Can a guy with common sense and no college degree make a decent living still in Ak?


Our economy has taken a turn for the worst this last year primarily in coastal areas due to a very bad pink salmon return last year and lower prices on other fin fish (though I bet prices don't reflect that in your grocery stores).
What's your skill set?


----------



## dux (Mar 29, 2017)

Almost 25 years as a flooring installer(carpet,wood,luxury tile) commercial and residential. some carpentry,mechanically inclined, I can pick up pretty much anything with a little guidance/direction. not afraid of hard work, just be nice to not be on hands and knees as much as I am these days..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2017)

dux said:


> Almost 25 years as a flooring installer(carpet,wood,luxury tile) commercial and residential. some carpentry,mechanically inclined, I can pick up pretty much anything with a little guidance/direction. not afraid of hard work, just be nice to not be on hands and knees as much as I am these days..


Construction is pretty big in several of the larger communities up here & spring is on it's way - couldn't hurt to spread a few resume's around.

Here, this might help - I use it when I'm looking for someone for our shops.
https://alexsys.dol.alaska.gov/Default.aspx?C=1


----------



## oilfield bud (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey I have a question for anyone who has ever had blue great dane puppies. If you have had any where there any markings? If so did they fade off? I just had a litter from a female blue and a drendle male. I'm wondering if I got blues or blue brindles?


----------



## lokie (Apr 4, 2017)

oilfield bud said:


> Hey I have a question for anyone who has ever had blue great dane puppies. If you have had any where there any markings? If so did they fade off? I just had a litter from a female blue and a drendle male. I'm wondering if I got blues or blue brindles?


For compairson 






Yours looks more blue than brindle while the brindle is still noticed . 
In this pic we see more subtle rust mixed in with the blue.

Those look marvelous. In day's past I would have arm wrestled you for them.

But alas my days of picking up ponies have come to an end.

My next dog will be something like a pocket dog.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2017)

oilfield bud said:


> Hey I have a question for anyone who has ever had blue great dane puppies. If you have had any where there any markings? If so did they fade off? I just had a litter from a female blue and a drendle male. I'm wondering if I got blues or blue brindles?


What a couple of cuties - how many did she whelp?


----------



## oilfield bud (Apr 6, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What a couple of cuties - how many did she whelp?


7 all together. 4 blues 2 brindles and 1 solid black male


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 6, 2017)

oilfield bud said:


> 7 all together. 4 blues 2 brindles and 1 solid black male


They are beautiful - but then again who doesn't like tiny puppies?

We got a Boerboel (our second) at 7.5 weeks a while back, the little guy was so little & cute.
I think he needs a back up beeper installed now the big fck.
He hit 10 months a few days ago & is pushing 160.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> They are beautiful - but then again who doesn't like tiny puppies?
> 
> We got a Boerboel (our second) at 7.5 weeks a while back, the little guy was so little & cute.
> I think he needs a back up beeper installed now the big fck.
> ...


Little? LITTLE?? LOL someday we gotta talk!


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 7, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Little? LITTLE?? LOL someday we gotta talk!


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 10, 2017)

Last night on our way into town to go for a walk. The white thing on her collar is a sweet L.E.D light that I clip on when we go for night walks, so people/cars can see us.

Alwyas stop at McDonald's after our Sunday night walk (10K) and I get us each a hamburger, it's her favorite.


----------



## torontoke (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## dux (Apr 11, 2017)

Ahh..a bring me back moment.
5-6 years ago took some time off work, hooked up the duck rig grabbed tent/ camp shit and headed south along the Mississippi. had a foggy morning sleep in.


----------



## Stroker (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## dux (Apr 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3924100
> View attachment 3924101



Sure as fuck ain't going near your place


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2017)

dux said:


> Sure as fuck ain't going near your place


isn't the one with the crossed legs cute!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3924100
> View attachment 3924101


Where'd the flooring go?????


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Apr 13, 2017)

our pup...


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Where'd the flooring go?????


Although I've done some of the flooring in this remodel, I'm holding off installing most of the finish flooring until I add on the 800-1000sqft I have planned. Do it all at one time. 
I had planned on doing the addition this summer then putting it on the market and moving on to the next one. Most likely a new build on large piece of property, but I got myself into some trouble this last year, this is all going to have to happen next year


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

My daughter just got home from picking up the new pup.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

View attachment 3933358


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3933357 View attachment 3933358


oh h*ck


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 29, 2017)

Every night she gets up for a cuddle for an hour love this girl


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Every night she gets up for a cuddle for an hour love this girl
> View attachment 3933361


Such a good lookin girl bro!


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Such a good lookin girl bro!


Shes awesome man..got me through some tough stuff emotionally when i first got her


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Every night she gets up for a cuddle for an hour love this girl
> View attachment 3933361


The way i look at that beautiful girl is that you're so lucky she's not pure Bordeaux. Pure French mastiff's don't live long at all man. So fucked up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Shes awesome man..got me through some tough stuff emotionally when i first got her


She looks so much like my girl Bella.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> The way i look at that beautiful girl is that you're so lucky she's not pure Bordeaux. Pure French mastiff's don't live long at all man. So fucked up.


I know thats fucked right ? But ive taught myself now that if we give the dog the best life we can while they are alive then they have had the best life possible...
My girls mum is bourdeux but dads bull mastiff..got dads face for sure and tempermant.
Heres dad....


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> I know thats fucked right ? But ive taught myself now that if we give the dog the best life we can while they are alive then they have had the best life possible...
> My girls mum is bourdeux but dads bull mastiff..got dads face for sure and tempermant.
> Heres dad....
> View attachment 3933364


Shit dude! Bull mastiffs don't last long either, but!

We had a pure one that went 10 yrs old  the dude got to do what it was bred to do also. Watched over our huge outdoor crop at night. I miss that guy. (Crying right now)

Rest In Peace my boy Brutus


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm looking for a ridgeback pup to replenish the herd. God damn! No one's got ridgeback pups here in Cali right this second it seems. None that i will go with at least.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Shit dude! Bull mastiffs don't last long either, but!
> 
> We had a pure one that went 10 yrs old  the dude got to do what it was bred to do also. Watched over our huge outdoor crop at night. I miss that guy. (Crying right now)
> 
> Rest In Peace my boy Brutus


Know the feeling mate ..when we lost our last dog (pure siberian husky) it took 7 yrs to get another dog the mastiff we have now
Im getting a pup in the next 6 months do this one can be a mum as we dont want her to breed
Brutus sounds like a legend dog


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

Tell that girl I said her eyes are beautiful. Tell her I can stare into them all day.

 


Let her know, will ya?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 29, 2017)

The puppy is only 8 weeks old a couple days ago. Gonna be one big mother fucker.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 29, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3933445


Lmao...well played sir.



That dogs bad ass though.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 30, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3933357 View attachment 3933358


Old soul


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Tell that girl I said her eyes are beautiful. Tell her I can stare into them all day.
> 
> View attachment 3933462
> 
> ...


FIFY, to a more natural state that we could all recognize, jus' sayin'


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 30, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> FIFY, to a more natural state that we could all recognize, jus' sayin'
> 
> View attachment 3933577


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 30, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> View attachment 3933588


That dog has some real cutters. That dog bites, it's putting a hole in something.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Apr 30, 2017)

For so little such a bed hog.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2017)

lol, what a great idea. {{as BB cocks head from side to side}}

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/audience-dogs-help-students-reduce-public-speaking-anxiety-american-university/


----------



## Aeroknow (May 8, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 8, 2017)

Dueling puppy pic's.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2017)

_"Two pet dogs in northeastern Colorado have tested positive for rabies, a first in more than a decade in the state and a finding that worries health officials who are also seeing a rise so far this year in the number of rabid skunks.

The dogs lived in Weld and Yuma counties, and their infections were confirmed earlier this month.* Neither dog had a current vaccination for rabies. Both dogs were euthanized*.  "_

http://www.denverpost.com/2017/05/15/colorado-dogs-rabies/


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> _*Neither dog had a current vaccination for rabies. Both dogs were euthanized*.  "_
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/2017/05/15/colorado-dogs-rabies/


Aaannnnddd now thanks to you BB, I will have the ending of "Old Yeller" in my brain for the rest of the day.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 16, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Aaannnnddd now thanks to you BB, I will have the ending of "Old Yeller" in my brain for the rest of the day.


aaaaand thanks to you, we'll BOTH share the finale I haven't thought about in decades...
_
(but, if we get just one person here who hasn't vaccinated against rabies and heartworm for the year, isn't it worth it ?)_

a happier part of the film


----------



## Indagrow (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Bareback (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 3945709
> View attachment 3945711


Damn he/she is adorable . Is it going fishing with you.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Damn he/she is adorable . Is it going fishing with you.


Yup. My daughter is bringing him fishing/camping next weekend.
My dogs, two of them are French mastiffs also, are staying home though. Got a baby sitter.


----------



## dannyboy602 (May 19, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Yup. My daughter is bringing him fishing/camping next weekend.
> My dogs, two of them are French mastiffs also, are staying home though. Got a baby sitter.


What breed is your puppy? He's cute as a button.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

My boy Rex goes out fishing with me allot. Here's Rex kicking it in my cab while we were banking it last year
 
Here's Rex making sure shit is cool while i took an indoor cherry pie plant out to take a pic


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

dannyboy602 said:


> What breed is your puppy? He's cute as a button.


Thx bro. My daughter just got another french mastiff pup. We're all stoked!


----------



## Aeroknow (May 19, 2017)

This was my boy Rex around 6 months old. My daughters dog is most likely gonna be even bigger


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2017)

A bad day for the GWN family - we have to say good by to our little rescue Candy girl.

She's 17, mostly blind, completely deaf with bad hips and incontinence.

We'll see you on the other side with the rest of our "best friends" pack. : (


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 24, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, GWN.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 24, 2017)

Sorry for your loss GWN. What a cutie ! Doxi ?


----------



## 420God (May 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A bad day for the GWN family - we have to say good by to our little rescue Candy girl.
> 
> She's 17, mostly blind, completely deaf with bad hips and incontinence.
> 
> ...


My condolences, gwn.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 24, 2017)

aww, GW


----------



## dux (May 24, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A bad day for the GWN family - we have to say good by to our little rescue Candy girl.
> 
> She's 17, mostly blind, completely deaf with bad hips and incontinence.
> 
> ...


 Damn gwn, that sucks to hear but id be willing to bet your little friend has had a wonderful loving life and will be waiting at the bridge for you!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 24, 2017)

Condolences GWN, she knew she was loved


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> Sorry for your loss GWN. What a cutie ! Doxi ?


Not sure - she was a rescue.
doxi + shelti?


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2017)

Aww GWN


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 24, 2017)

She didn't get shorted at 17 years. That's a real nice life for a dog. 

I never had one live that long and I worry a lot about our 12 year old shelter dog, my best friend.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> She didn't get shorted at 17 years. That's a real nice life for a dog.
> 
> I never had one live that long and I worry a lot about our 12 year old shelter dog, my best friend.


She was the energizer bunny - just kept ticking along.
Her appetite was strong, but she just could not control her bowel or bladder any longer. The stairs were insurmountable and here hips were almost gone. I have been selfishly nursing her through these last many months hoping beyond hope that she would recover but it was not to be.
Thank you guys for your kind words - she was my best friend and cuddler for many years.
I miss her beyond words.


----------



## butterchiken (Jun 9, 2017)

￼￼


----------



## blu3bird (Jun 19, 2017)

Don't know if you guys seen these yet, but my dog loves them. Ice cream treats for dogs!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 1, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/rTKTNin.gifv


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 1, 2017)

The pup is already 50lbs.
View attachment 3970771


----------



## 420God (Jul 18, 2017)

If you haven't seen this yet, it's going viral.


----------



## charface (Jul 18, 2017)

Should have posted this here sooner,
Sorry


----------



## Bareback (Jul 18, 2017)

charface said:


> Should have posted this here sooner,
> Sorry
> 
> View attachment 3980305


Beautiful dog, I have a dane also , big piles of shit .


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2017)

charface said:


> Should have posted this here sooner,
> Sorry
> 
> View attachment 3980305


I remember you saying something quite poetic about his shit being a big part of your life! On his breath etc... I teared up over it, very sweet char.


----------



## dux (Jul 18, 2017)

I LOVE STICKING MY HEAD OUT THE  WINDOW!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2017)

Lol!


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## macsnax (Jul 18, 2017)

Same dog, same day..... Yup that happened.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2017)

Damn, that sucks.
It could have been worse (eye/nose etc...)
Was he chasing the lures?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 19, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, that sucks.
> It could have been worse (eye/nose etc...)
> Was he chasing the lures?


Yeah, ever since he seen a fish on the end of a lure he wants to get them. We keep a close eye on him now days.


----------



## dux (Jul 19, 2017)

macsnax said:


> Same dog, same day..... Yup that happened.



Whew!! Yup, luckily no eyes tongue or nose!
Had to bring one of my dogs to the late night vet years ago because she somehow got a muskie bait (crazy glider) with the front hooks in her front left leg and the rear set buried in her belly! I never want to hear the noises that dog made that night again!!
Rip megz.
Glad your pooch didn't lose an eye!


----------



## draxhemp (Jul 19, 2017)

one of the few pic's of the dog I owe my life to many times over.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 19, 2017)

Ouch poor pooch! Muskie baits are big. My dog is a meat head, I don't think he cared. The second time I tore one of barbs out on purpose so he would start thinking it's a bad idea to bite lures. I'm not so sure it has sunk in with him yet....


----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 25, 2017)

My furry co-pilot.


----------



## ANC (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 28, 2017)

Was having trouble uploading this yesterday.


----------



## abandonconflict (Jul 30, 2017)

The two were checking each other out long enough for me to get my camera, switch to my Olympus 12-40 f2.8 lens and frame a shot, this is a 100% crop. The bird had no trouble flying away a short while later. I have no idea what they were talking about. I would never have guessed that an unneutered male pit bull would be making friends with common critters but he's a sweet heart. The first shot on the previous post was taken with 42.5mm f1.7 lens. I shoot with a Lumix GX8.


----------



## ANC (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 2, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Multi pass


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Multi pass
> 
> View attachment 3988883


Lmao!! Rofl!!


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2017)

My new avatar..!!(yoink )


----------



## Bareback (Aug 4, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> My new avatar..!!(yoink )


Looks good I thought about it my self but my daughter's puppie is cuter.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 4, 2017)

Bareback said:


> Looks good I thought about it my self but my daughter's puppie is cuter.


But she/he's not rockin the -multi pass-


----------



## dangledo (Aug 5, 2017)

Lotta this going on today. 
 


He's waiting patiently to chase me on the wheeler.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2017)

dangledo said:


> Lotta this going on today.
> View attachment 3990539
> 
> 
> He's waiting patiently to chase me on the wheeler.


plus the concrete feels good on his wiener


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 5, 2017)

Left is my baby girl brandy( Hines 57)she is 15 years old now. Right' is my baby boy mason or mace for short( pit bull/ bull mastif mix) he is 15 months old. I'm thinking they hate the blanket their on..lol.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Poontanger (Aug 5, 2017)

Bloody kid's always thirsty


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 3990672


Sweet looking old gal


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 5, 2017)

Yeah , she's a Moodle (toy poodle X Maltese}


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 5, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> plus the concrete feels good on his wiener


LOL


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Sweet looking old gal


Thanks, she really is, at least until someone accidently step on her feet, then she'll chew your leg off..lol


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 6, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Thanks, she really is, at least until someone accidently step on her feet, then she'll chew your leg off..lol


Is she deaf?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Is she deaf?


Yeah a little bit, it depends on the tone or pitch I guess.. Low basey voice she hears but high pitch like me little boys she can't hear so much, or she just ignores him..lol.


----------



## 420God (Aug 7, 2017)

Picked up a new dog yesterday. He is a Mastiff and Redbone coon hound mix.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 7, 2017)

5months old and 70lbs now


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 8, 2017)

retired MWD (mine detection) Tobi..


----------



## Poontanger (Aug 8, 2017)

Its ok . ill look after the kids...........U just lay there & watch telly , Dad !!


----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## bushmasterar15 (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## dstroy (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 14, 2017)

ANC said:


>


I had a Doberman I would give the empty peanut butter jars to lick like this.

_edit, lesson learned: do NOT leave FULL PB jars on the counter within dog reach _


----------



## dux (Aug 21, 2017)

Dumb squirrel...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 21, 2017)

dux said:


> Dumb squirrel...
> View attachment 3998316


I dig the weeping willow - one of my favorite trees.
They're cool.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 21, 2017)

dux said:


> Dumb squirrel...
> View attachment 3998316


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I dig the weeping willow - one of my favorite trees.
> They're cool.


Buggy trees.. All ways full of little beetles around here..


----------



## dux (Aug 22, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I dig the weeping willow - one of my favorite trees.
> They're cool.



It's a love-hate tree..
I love the look and privacy it offers.
I hate that it is a perpetual twig/brach dropper and she won't drop her leaves until snow is on the ground!! Messy spring clean up..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2017)

farmerfischer said:


> Buggy trees.. All ways full of little beetles around here..





dux said:


> It's a love-hate tree..
> I love the look and privacy it offers.
> I hate that it is a perpetual twig/brach dropper and she won't drop her leaves until snow is on the ground!! Messy spring clean up..


I guess I like em cause I've always seen them from afar.
Never had to personally deal with one.


----------



## ChingOwn (Aug 23, 2017)

A picture of a canvas from a picture of my rescue mutt..cause Im high class ass.


----------



## dux (Aug 23, 2017)

Damn pterodactyl been eating all my suet!!

3 seconds after I took this picture my screen was punched into the yard.poor dogs were drooling..


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2017)

dux said:


> View attachment 3999307 Damn pterodactyl been eating all my suet!!
> 
> 3 seconds after I took this picture my screen was punched into the yard.poor dogs were drooling..


Your window is like doggy TV


----------



## dux (Aug 23, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Your window is like doggy TV



They watch for squirrels,chipmunks and bunnies all day! Well, at least been naps..


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 23, 2017)

Sergeant Stubby. Pitbull Highest decorated dog ever, and earned it on the front lines.

The General Pershing Personally presenting Stubby with his medals. WW1

Stubby was also probably an early Pitbull Boston Terrier dog, PB was bred to a With English Terrier, French Bulldog in the mid/late 1800s, and many crosses were still around. Boston Terrier was a cross of a fighting PB, French Bulldog and an English White Terrier. Many Pure early PBs only weighed 15lbs, and as large as 100+. PB has the widest weight range, and color of any breed.
Original Boston Terrier could be as large as 44lbs.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 23, 2017)

*Sergeant Stubby - Wikipedia*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Sergeant_Stubby*


----------



## ANC (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 23, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Urban camo dog


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2017)

Chillin' at City Park Lake the other day;


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 23, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> *Sergeant Stubby - Wikipedia*
> https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Sergeant_Stubby*


That's impressive as fuck.

I don't understand all the hate for pit bulls; the dogs are great! They should put down some of the owners, though...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2017)

post number (@Diabolical666 )


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2017)

dux said:


> View attachment 3999307 Damn pterodactyl been eating all my suet!!
> 
> 3 seconds after I took this picture my screen was punched into the yard.poor dogs were drooling..


Cool shot of a Pileated BTW.
+


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 24, 2017)

Seems like most of the services back then had a mascot of some sort.
Meet Chief Sinbad, USCG Ret.


http://www.uscg.mil/history/faqs/Sinbad.asp


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> post number (@Diabolical666 )


I love that show.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 24, 2017)

ANC said:


> I love that show.


I never saw it


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Aug 24, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> I never saw it


----------



## Bareback (Aug 24, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Sergeant Stubby. Pitbull Highest decorated dog ever, and earned it on the front lines.
> 
> The General Pershing Personally presenting Stubby with his medals. WW1
> 
> ...


They made a gas mask for him and everything.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 24, 2017)

My boy Rex got to go with us today out on the lake. This was him at like 3AM before we left this morning:


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Solo0420 (Aug 25, 2017)

this is a old pictuer she was a pup then she has raised my daughter and now my son she will be 9 in october and goes about 65lbs. best dog ever its amazing how well she listens but i put alot if time into her and still do full sprint on a rabbit and one call she will stop and come right back. We play tug a war and shes a beast but ill try to hand the rope to my son who is almost two she will stop instantly and just hold it in her mouth great dog


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 26, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4000357


I really like the movie "UP", but if you pay close attention to the plot line it is really quite tragic.


----------



## dangledo (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2017)

Happy National Dog Day..


----------



## dstroy (Aug 26, 2017)

Going for a drive.

Happy dog day!


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I really like the movie "UP", but if you pay close attention to the plot line it is really quite tragic.


never saw the movie, this was just a happy dog, good boy, pic


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## ttystikk (Aug 26, 2017)

Harley is excited about national dog day!

Ok, he just wanted a treat...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> never saw the movie, this was just a happy dog, good boy, pic


You should watch it - kinda sad if you follow the story line but a really good movie.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Harley is excited about national dog day!
> View attachment 4000805
> Ok, he just wanted a treat...


... and a bath!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> ... and a bath!


He's a dirty dog. Takes after his owner.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 28, 2017)

Lucy's morning face


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## bushmasterar15 (Aug 28, 2017)

Here's a pic of my boy (Cane Corso) that I miss. He was a great friend that was always by my side and protected my family.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2017)

bushmasterar15 said:


> Here's a pic of my boy (Cane Corso) that I miss. He was a great friend that was always by my side and protected my family.
> View attachment 4001780


Ive always wanted to be best mates with a corso . ..


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 31, 2017)

Just got outta the shower, dried off & put on some freshly baby powdered skivvies when my buddy sneaks up behind & gooses me.

Here's his best Pablo Escobar look.


----------



## Bareback (Aug 31, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4001721
> Lucy's morning face


Lucy's thinking that the light is too bright please lite the table candle.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 31, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just got outta the shower, dried off & put on some freshly baby powdered skivvies when my buddy sneaks up behind & gooses me.
> 
> Here's his best Pablo Escobar look.
> 
> View attachment 4002889


LOL. I had a Golden do that to me many years ago, startled I jumped, tripped, shoulder went into the tank and dislodged the toilet, dog freaked and ran.. Now there is toilet water all over the bathroom, toilet on its side and I'm naked/wet. 4 hrs later I have a properly installed toilet, a disinfected bathroom and the important life knowledge of the power of the "cold nose"


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 1, 2017)

Lucille


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 1, 2017)

Big Bubba


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2017)

What age is He/She? (Hard to guess with the white muzzle)

Looks like a lover though.


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What age is He/She? (Hard to guess with the white muzzle)
> 
> Looks like a lover though.


He is 10 and a lover for sure, 90 lbs lap dog! She is 6 and also a total sweetheart.


----------



## Bareback (Sep 2, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Big Bubba
> View attachment 4003743


Snazzie collar I like it


----------



## GrayDizzle (Sep 2, 2017)

This is Ruxin @5 weeks.
He will be coming home to us very soon


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

Bear is doing really good. He was limping up until i got that shit removed(benign thank you baby jesus)
You can hardly even tell he got cut open 12" just a little while ago.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2017)

OMG - he looks great after such major surgery.
+Rep - I really hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> OMG - he looks great after such major surgery.
> +Rep - I really hope he continues to improve.


Thank you bro. He's good, and nothing can phase me right now because of it.

When the doc called with the results from the biopsy, i sware to god i thought he was about to tell me it was cancer. He totally dragged it out. I had to ask him, is it cancer or not, and he said "nope, not cancer" and i fucking cried. Not even gonna pretend i didn't.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 2, 2017)

My boy Bear still pisses me off though.
I put down a bunch of decomposed granite out back because he was rolling around in the red dirt/dust we have here and it all ends up in the house. Well, instead of red dust, it's yellow now.

Just look at him. He goes out back and rolls around in it, comes in looking like some other dog.

I fucking love him though


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 3, 2017)

MilitaryWorkingDogs‏ @MWD_News Aug 5
Looks like retirement is treating MWD Tara (P051), @USNavy, VERY well on this lazy Saturday. She has her very own big chair.







LAKE ORION, Mich. (WJBK) - The newest addition to The Orion Veterans Memorial in Lake Orion was unveiled Saturday, The War Dog Memorial.
http://www.fox2detroit.com/news/local-news/273699875-story







*MilitaryWorkingDogs*‏@MWD_News Aug 19
A @USCG Vizsla (K9 Feco) booping a @uscoastguard Malinois (K9 Ricky)!







*MilitaryWorkingDogs*‏ @MWD_News 11h11 hours ago
Rest in peace, Warrior. 375th Security Forces Squadron personnel said goodbye to MWD Satin. Satin served 2 tours in Afghanistan and Qatar.


----------



## ANC (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## _gresh_ (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2017)

Dad, it's 4:00 o'clock, shouldn't you be getting ready for a shower?


----------



## dux (Sep 8, 2017)

A shower? He wants a treat dammit!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 8, 2017)

dux said:


> A shower? He wants a treat dammit!!


Pretty close - he gets breakfast when I do.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 9, 2017)

This is how tater "walks"


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 9, 2017)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4007806
> 
> This is how tater "walks"


What's his favorite choice in reading material? Can't make those magazines out


----------



## dstroy (Sep 9, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> What's his favorite choice in reading material? Can't make those magazines out


Some Barbie coloring and sticker activity book lol

Tater tot is such a creeper too, I catch her creepin at everything


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a hard time believing someone could be this cruel.

 

https://hotair.com/archives/2017/09/11/florida-authorities-may-file-felony-charges-residents-abandoned-pets-irma/


----------



## dux (Sep 16, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have a hard time believing someone could be this cruel.
> 
> View attachment 4011522
> 
> https://hotair.com/archives/2017/09/11/florida-authorities-may-file-felony-charges-residents-abandoned-pets-irma/


Didn't even click the link.i know better.i Fucking hate people who are cruel to any animal! especially dogs. 
I know a guy who adopted a lab from a shit person/breeder who got caught for abuse.adopted lab sleeps upright against something because he spent most of his life in a dirty crate... Dude should be hanged...


----------



## dannyboy602 (Sep 16, 2017)

Yall know im a cat guy but i was a dog guy and my new roomie, who is cool as shit, has a beautiful blue nose pitty. So I guess that means i have to swing both ways. Not so hard. Storm is a beaut. She was rescued from death row. Literally taken from the shelter on the day she was to be put down. 
I hate that pitts have such a bad rap. They really are very gentle. Until they're not. But that only happens in cases of mistreatment and abuse from asshole owners.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 16, 2017)

What a beaut of a blue nose danny!
Mine will be ready to come home to me in 2wks!!!
I shall name her Dabs..my baby Dabs


----------



## ANC (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 17, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> What a beaut of a blue nose danny!
> Mine will be ready to come home to me in 2wks!!!View attachment 4011684
> I shall name her Dabs..my baby Dabs


A beautiful puppy Di - keep the pic's & vids coming.
+


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 19, 2017)

Bubba waiting for a leaf to fall his way


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


>



Dia repost from 2015. Still one of the coolest things I've seen...


----------



## vostok (Sep 19, 2017)

' started by Pinworm, Jul 31, 2015.


?


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 19, 2017)

vostok said:


> ' started by Pinworm, Jul 31, 2015.
> 
> 
> ?


Yeah, it's a popular thread


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 19, 2017)

Here she is again with my step son


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 19, 2017)

Heres her parents Titan and Zena
 
Smile Zena...she did
I hope Dabs has Titans ears. He looks like hes coming to kill me..i made kissing noises and he came at me like that..dropoed to the ground and wanted belly rubs..such sweet parents. And Zena is the biggest female pit i ever seen..just her head alone is yuuuge


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4013174
> Here she is again with my step son


Adorable. I would eat that puppy up...


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2017)

Lol...


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Bubba waiting for a leaf to fall his way


Is bubba smokin a doob..i see smoke lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 19, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Dia repost from 2015. Still one of the coolest things I've seen...


Damn, that dude has mad training skills. I just wish I could teach my Boerboel not to pull on the leash 100% of the time, but this hard headed brute does his own thing at the strangest of times. Never has been aggressive with other dogs or people (well, knock at the door & shit happens) but random people he's ok with & at around 172 lbs YOU WILL FOLLOW HIM like it or not. 

What's that guys phone #?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, that dude has mad training skills. I just wish I could teach my Boerboel not to pull on the leash 100% of the time,


I had a really smart Rottweiler that would pull sometimes despite hours and hours of walking with a short traffic lead. But, given that she had a terrific sense of situational awareness and accurate "good/bad guy" assessment, I let it go. Jus' bein' a dog


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> I had a really smart Rottweiler that would pull sometimes despite hours and hours of walking with a short traffic lead. But, given that she had a terrific sense of situational awareness and accurate "good/bad guy" assessment, I let it go. Jus' bein' a dog


I've had a lot of big dogs in my life. The absolute worst as far as training and walking was my boy Louie. He was a ridgeback.

When I studied up on the breed before getting him, it said everywhere clear as day that the breed is a very stubborn one. It's so very true come to find out lol. Who would've known. RIP Louie dog.

Gonna pick up another ridgeback pup within a year i think. Maybe the next one I get won't be so stubborn?


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I've had a lot of big dogs in my life. The absolute worst as far as training and walking was my boy Louie. He was a ridgeback.
> 
> When I studied up on the breed before getting him, it said everywhere clear as day that the breed is a very stubborn one. It's so very true come to find out lol. Who would've known. RIP Louie dog.
> 
> Gonna pick up another ridgeback pup within a year i think. Maybe the next one I get won't be so stubborn?


Did you find a breeder you wanted to use? Someone else on here had one, maybe @GreatwhiteNorth ? That breed always intrigued me and I had thought about getting one 30 years ago or so, but I kind of fell into an opportunity to get a Belgian Rott pup so....


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Did you find a breeder you wanted to use? Someone else on here had one, maybe @GreatwhiteNorth ? That breed always intrigued me and I had thought about getting one 30 years ago or so, but I kind of fell into an opportunity to get a Belgian Rott pup so....


No i don't, not yet. I have the paperwork from Louie somewhere i must. Either I do or my ex does. Gonna start looking for it here soon so I can remember the breeder. See if they're still doing it. They're down in Southern Ca. That's all i remember lol. There's quite a few down there and i picked up Louie in '99. I can't remember the name of the breeder for shit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Did you find a breeder you wanted to use? Someone else on here had one, maybe @GreatwhiteNorth ? That breed always intrigued me and I had thought about getting one 30 years ago or so, but I kind of fell into an opportunity to get a Belgian Rott pup so....


My son has a Ridgeback but my breeder deals in South African Boerboels.


----------



## ANC (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 20, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My son has a Ridgeback but my breeder deals in South African Boerboels.
> 
> View attachment 4013439


Holy shit he got big..he was JUST a pupper! Still cute! Feet are huge..you dont want him steppin on your bare toes ,Id rather step on a lego or barbies boobs


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 20, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Holy shit he got big..he was JUST a pupper! Still cute! Feet are huge..you dont want him steppin on your bare toes ,Id rather step on a lego or barbies boobs


Lol.
I had forgotten stepping on barbies boobs.

Remember now.  Ouch!


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 20, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Is bubba smokin a doob..i see smoke lol


Humidifier, he hates smoke. But he loves leafs and his daily cdb dose.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

Tater loves carrots


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2017)

Tater is the best dog on here.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> Tater is the best dog on here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4014645





ANC said:


> Tater is the best dog on here.


You done hurt somebodys feelers saying that.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4014645


LOL nobody does guilting better than a dachshund


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2017)

Dachshunds are awesome for hunting vermin.
We used to have to go shoot skunks on the farm, they would hide in the water pipes
This meant shooting blind but put a dachshund to work on that hole it will shake the skunk out of its skin.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4014645


Awww


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2017)

doxi's are badass !!


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> Dachshunds are awesome for hunting vermin.
> We used to have to go shoot skunks on the farm, they would hide in the water pipes
> This meant shooting blind but put a dachshund to work on that hole it will shake the skunk out of its skin.


Skunks in S. Africa?


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Gonna pick up another ridgeback pup within a year i think. Maybe the next one I get won't be so stubborn?


Man how quick things change in my life. Turns out the kid wants to move back here so I might have to take on two more big dogs lol. Prob not gonna pick up a ridgeback pup anytime soon until things change.
These are them. On the left we have Rex's and Bella's brother Giacomo, on the right is the pup Sacha. In the middle is some hippie "friend" of my daughters
 
I don't even know if i can have 5 dogs here legally


----------



## Stroker (Sep 22, 2017)

Super smart, loves squirrels, balls,sticks and eating fly's and Asian Beetles. His favorite show is Pitbulls & parolees and any commercial that has a dog in it.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 22, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Man how quick things change in my life. Turns out the kid wants to move back here so I might have to take on two more big dogs lol. Prob not gonna pick up a ridgeback pup anytime soon until things change.
> These are them. On the left we have Rex's and Bella's brother Giacomo, on the right is the pup Sacha. In the middle is some hippie "friend" of my daughters
> View attachment 4014950
> I don't even know if i can have 5 dogs here legally


LOL because legal is, like, important LOL


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL because legal is, like, important LOL


This fucking super conservative town i live in
Mother fuckers preach less government, but totally want to tell you what you can't do. It's probably the standard 3 dogs here. Gonna check soon.
A simple code violation could fuck me up big time. What neighbors i do have are pretty chill though, so who knows.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 22, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL because legal is, like, important LOL


LOL


----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> Skunks in S. Africa?


Well, they are not real skunks like the ones you get, but we call them skunks anyway as they piss stink. They have a similar build but more grey coat.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 23, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Man how quick things change in my life. Turns out the kid wants to move back here so I might have to take on two more big dogs lol. Prob not gonna pick up a ridgeback pup anytime soon until things change.
> These are them. On the left we have Rex's and Bella's brother Giacomo, on the right is the pup Sacha. In the middle is some hippie "friend" of my daughters
> View attachment 4014950
> I don't even know if i can have 5 dogs here legally


maybe find out what it takes to get a kennel license? around here it's just a more expensive permit.


----------



## dstroy (Sep 23, 2017)

Chill tot


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 28, 2017)

Piss on that deer.


----------



## ANC (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Indacouch (Sep 28, 2017)

#FreePinworm


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 30, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4019621


Beautiful, darling little girl


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 30, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4019621


Oh God, I need to get another puppy.
You have a beautiful baby there girl.


----------



## dux (Sep 30, 2017)

So innocent.

For now....


Cute pooch!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2017)

on Twitter,_ "We're safe here guys"_


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## dux (Oct 5, 2017)

My poor little buddy had a vet visit today

 He had to get knocked out,something is hurting him in his mouth(im freaking) vet found an abnormal swelling and said the cells were strange? So off to a pathologist went the samples..
My fingers are crossed!!!! 

I do find a little laughter watching him stumble around trying to shake the cobwebs from anesthesia


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2017)

dux said:


> My poor little buddy had a vet visit today
> 
> View attachment 4022092 He had to get knocked out,something is hurting him in his mouth(im freaking) vet found an abnormal swelling and said the cells were strange? So off to a pathologist went the samples..
> My fingers are crossed!!!!
> ...


I hope everything turns out good. He sure looks like a good pup.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 5, 2017)

Chew chew chew mother fuckin chew chew...I am not your chew toy Dabs!!! Day 5 and she knows the word no, forgets occasionally but when she does she gets pinched. Trying not to smack her and just pinch her real hard. I did pull her off my pant leg the other day and she came at me in a vicious attack...that stunt got her ass kicked. Kennel training is going well. I give her 2 kennel chill downs when she gets tired during the day and last night she slept 7 hrs straight in the kennel. She whines for 2 minutes then submits and just watches me till she falls alseep. So its going good, the pack has accepted her. Oh, and her mobility changes daily...already she is trotting up the stairs and runs fast. 5 days ago she was still wobbly


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 5, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Chew chew chew mother fuckin chew chew...I am not your chew toy Dabs!!! Day 5 and she knows the word no, forgets occasionally but when she does she gets pinched. Trying not to smack her and just pinch her real hard. I did pull her off my pant leg the other day and she came at me in a vicious attack...that stunt got her ass kicked. Kennel training is going well. I give her 2 kennel chill downs when she gets tired during the day and last night she slept 7 hrs straight in the kennel. She whines for 2 minutes then submits and just watches me till she falls alseep. So its going good, the pack has accepted her. Oh, and her mobility changes daily...already she is trotting up the stairs and runs fast. 5 days ago she was still wobblyView attachment 4022113


I'm jelly.
Lubs the puppy breath.


----------



## Bareback (Oct 5, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Chew chew chew mother fuckin chew chew...I am not your chew toy Dabs!!! Day 5 and she knows the word no, forgets occasionally but when she does she gets pinched. Trying not to smack her and just pinch her real hard. I did pull her off my pant leg the other day and she came at me in a vicious attack...that stunt got her ass kicked. Kennel training is going well. I give her 2 kennel chill downs when she gets tired during the day and last night she slept 7 hrs straight in the kennel. She whines for 2 minutes then submits and just watches me till she falls alseep. So its going good, the pack has accepted her. Oh, and her mobility changes daily...already she is trotting up the stairs and runs fast. 5 days ago she was still wobblyView attachment 4022113


My best bud, has a bull dog mix that looks just like your pup . His name is Woodrow ( woody ) and about the time you mentioned getting your pup Woody eat the back seat and carpet to his new Jeep . About 1500$ worth of chew toy ...... ahhh just thought I'd throw that at ya.


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## dux (Oct 6, 2017)

Well, the vet called to let me know that the samples they tried drawing didn't show shit. I'm gonna run him on antibiotics and pain meds and watch him for a few days and go from there..
My vet did tell me that from here I would be best taking him to the UofM for mri and other imaging due to the location of his problem. tonight was the first time I got his meds in his mouth with out him screaming.it GOD DAMN KILLS me to see him like this. Sure hoping I see a difference in a couple days from his meds!


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2017)

dux said:


> Well, the vet called to let me know that the samples they tried drawing didn't show shit. I'm gonna run him on antibiotics and pain meds and watch him for a few days and go from there..
> My vet did tell me that from here I would be best taking him to the UofM for mri and other imaging due to the location of his problem. tonight was the first time I got his meds in his mouth with out him screaming.it GOD DAMN KILLS me to see him like this. Sure hoping I see a difference in a couple days from his meds!


I feel your pain. I had to take a pet to VA TECH for throat surgery. The local vet said he could do nothing for her.
Her tongue had turned blue from lack of oxygen. She was smothering to death in front of my eyes. After the surgery she did recover. It was pure hell waiting.

I do hope he feels better soon.


----------



## dux (Oct 6, 2017)

Thank you lokie!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 6, 2017)

dux said:


> Well, the vet called to let me know that the samples they tried drawing didn't show shit. I'm gonna run him on antibiotics and pain meds and watch him for a few days and go from there..
> My vet did tell me that from here I would be best taking him to the UofM for mri and other imaging due to the location of his problem. tonight was the first time I got his meds in his mouth with out him screaming.it GOD DAMN KILLS me to see him like this. Sure hoping I see a difference in a couple days from his meds!


At least that is good news - my last big boy's surgery was all bad news & we opted to not allow him to wake from it.
Broke my heart to say good by to him.

Fuck....


----------



## dux (Oct 6, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> At least that is good news - my last big boy's surgery was all bad news & we opted to not allow him to wake from it.
> Broke my heart to say good by to him.
> 
> Fuck....



These damn dogs, they fill your heart and then break it.a perfectly healthy dog doesn't even live long enough...


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2017)

Lakeland AFB 341st Training Squadron, MWD Breeding Program

http://www.37trw.af.mil/Units/37th-Training-Group/341st-Training-Squadron/
https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/160601c.aspx


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2017)

dux said:


> These damn dogs, they fill your heart and then break it.a perfectly healthy dog doesn't even live long enough...


I hear you - he only lived to 7 1/2 years.

Wayy too short.


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2017)

*Five military dogs receive Medal of Courage*​_At the Wednesday evening ceremony in the Rayburn House office building on Capitol Hill, Marine Corps Lt. Gen. Brian Beaudreault, retired Marine Corps Col. Scott Campbell and former Cpl. Jeff De Young announced the recipients of the American Humane Lois Pope K-9 Medal of Courage as American Humane President Robin Ganzert placed the medals around the necks of Alphie, Capa, Coffee and Ranger._

_Beaudreault commended the recipients for their courage, saying, each dog “has served their units, their handlers and their country with distinction.”_

https://www.militarytimes.com/news/your-military/2017/10/12/five-military-dogs-receive-medal-of-courage/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=EBB 10.13.17&utm_term=Editorial - Military - Early Bird Brief


----------



## dstroy (Oct 13, 2017)

Sneaky tot ninjaed her way into the tomato room. Good dog.


----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2017)

She must be very clever, her brain is so big there is no place in her head for eyes.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 13, 2017)

ANC said:


> She must be very clever, her brain is so big there is no place in her head for eyes.


She's pretty smart, and quiet. Haven't met many quiet chihuahuas. I played with her parents before I adopted her, they were nice chihuahuas too, not possessive. Good temperament.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 15, 2017)

dstroy said:


> She's pretty smart, and quiet. Haven't met many quiet chihuahuas. I played with her parents before I adopted her, they were nice chihuahuas too, not possessive. Good temperament.


I have a chi/terrier mix that won't shut the fuck up. About once a week we take the woof pack to In n Out for puppy patties. She yodels all the way down there like something terrible is going to happen, it's enough to drive you crazy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 16, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I have a chi/terrier mix that won't shut the fuck up. About once a week we take the woof pack to In n Out for puppy patties. She yodels all the way down there like something terrible is going to happen, it's enough to drive you crazy.


Our big boy rattles the windows when somebody knocks at the door (or anywhere for that matter).

I kinda like it - lets em know what's inside, and surprisingly fewer visits from the Jehova's witness crowd.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our big boy rattles the windows when somebody knocks at the door (or anywhere for that matter).
> 
> I kinda like it - lets em know what's inside, and surprisingly fewer visits from the Jehova's witness crowd.


LOL so does my pack, unfortunately it's an ANC gif


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> surprisingly fewer visits from the Jehova's witness crowd.


lol, after a while, i didn't even get the first syllable out...



BarnBuster said:


> When I still had big dogs, the command for "tear ass to the door and bark like fuck" was "Jesus love you". Boy did their eyes light up when they heard that.


----------



## UncleBuck (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2017)

We have a new baby on the way!
Will be here at the end of this month - can't wait.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 21, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> We have a new baby on the way!
> Will be here at the end of this month - can't wait.
> 
> View attachment 4030623


?snack for your boerboel?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 21, 2017)

cannabineer said:


> ?snack for your boerboel?


Nahh, he's hopefully gonna be the alarm clock for the Boerboel.
Wicked impressive guard dog when he's awake - that's gonna be the new boy's job.


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 24, 2017)

Fake "service" and "emotional support" dogs:

http://www.pewtrusts.org/en/research-and-analysis/blogs/stateline/2017/10/16/tightening-the-leash-on-fake-service-dogs?utm_campaign=2017-10-23+SW&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Pew


----------



## lokie (Oct 24, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Fake "service" and "emotional support" dogs:
> 
> http://www.pewtrusts.org/en/research-and-analysis/blogs/stateline/2017/10/16/tightening-the-leash-on-fake-service-dogs?utm_campaign=2017-10-23+SW&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Pew


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> Fake "service" and "emotional support" dogs:
> 
> http://www.pewtrusts.org/en/research-and-analysis/blogs/stateline/2017/10/16/tightening-the-leash-on-fake-service-dogs?utm_campaign=2017-10-23+SW&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Pew


Currently in LA I've been quoted $50,000 to $75,000 with no guarantee of ever alerting on my type of seizures. Further you can not train a seizure alert dog. You train manners into the dog but only time will tell if it will detect the person's seizure prodrome. The law currently allows for any misbehaving 'service' dog (or pony) to be removed from the public area they are in.

So I'm very torn about this type of legislation.


----------



## lokie (Oct 25, 2017)

This is cool.
Full clip here. https://i.imgur.com/LFlXVTC.gifv






Im lucky if my mutts come when I call their names.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 25, 2017)

Dabs eyes are turning gold now


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 25, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Dabs eyes are turning gold now
> View attachment 4032794


Awwwww how much does she weigh now?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 25, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Awwwww how much does she weigh now?


Vet weighed her in at 14lbs 1wk and a half ago


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 25, 2017)

I got really high and drew eyebrows on her. She didnt like me laughing at her


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> I got really high and drew eyebrows on her. She didnt like me laughing at her
> View attachment 4032800


Those are the pictures all teenage dogs cringe at.
Show them to her friends in a year or so - you'll have her eating out of your hand to throw them away.


----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2017)

THey say dogs only make facial expressions when they have people looking at them.


----------



## ANC (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2017)

Couple of strong willed, prepared women, AND they did not have to eat the dogs  Good going ladies!

_"After being adrift and off course for 5 months in the Pacific Ocean, two women and their two dogs were rescued Wednesday by Sasebo-based amphibious dock landing ship USS Ashland (LSD-4)
The women and dogs survived their months at sea thanks to having water purifiers onboard and having brought a year’s worth of food."
_
https://news.usni.org/2017/10/26/uss-ashland-rescues-two-mariners-dogs-adrift-months-pacific?utm_source=USNI+News&utm_campaign=4221138e78-USNI_NEWS_DAILY&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_0dd4a1450b-4221138e78-231902369&ct=t(USNI_NEWS_DAILY)&mc_cid=4221138e78&mc_eid=be4105e310


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2017)

Believe they cunted their phone in the water on day one. Amazed they actually lived till this age.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2017)

With out a cell tower within line of sight the phone is auto-cunted unless it's an iridium.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> With out a cell tower within line of sight the phone is auto-cunted unless it's an iridium.


Wouldn't you take a sat phone if you were going out to sea? smh people


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Wouldn't you take a sat phone if you were going out to sea? smh people


That's what I was thinking. I'm sure you can rent one for x number of months. Seems curious not to have one on a ocean crossing. Did you see Zeus? He's sayin' "let me off this fucking boat"


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2017)

Seriously though, months with only dry food rations. Fido would have been bolognaise by now.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

BarnBuster said:


> That's what I was thinking. I'm sure you can rent one for x number of months. Seems curious not to have one on a ocean crossing. Did you see Zeus? He's sayin' "let me off this fucking boat"


He's gonna need treatment for PTSD


ANC said:


> Seriously though, months with only dry food rations. Fido would have been bolognaise by now.


Did you read the part where sharks attacked? I would have attacked right back. Sharks are some tasty eating.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2017)

ANC said:


> Seriously though, months with only dry food rations. Fido would have been bolognaise by now.


Reporter: "what was your dogs name?"

Rescuee: "Braai"


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> I got really high and drew eyebrows on her. She didnt like me laughing at her
> View attachment 4032800


This is my dog, but not my dog. She's here everyday. It's my good buddies dog who trims for me. She loves fishing with us.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

This was her when she was pup around 2.5 yrs ago
 
She's such a sweetie.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> This was her when she was pup around 2.5 yrs ago
> View attachment 4033895
> She's such a sweetie.


That's a beautiful dog.
If I were you I'd steal her and bury him as compost for next years "Tomato" crop.

If you're not up for that, name and address of said buddy please?


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> This is my dog, but not my dog. She's here everyday. It's my good buddies dog who trims for me. She loves fishing with us.
> View attachment 4033894


Huggies in the background? Is there something you would like to tell us?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Huggies in the background? Is there something you would like to tell us?


That pic is from his house, not mine 

Oh,and that might be from her being on the rag. In fact, I'm sure it is why. Their youngest is 16 lol.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That pic is from his house, not mine
> 
> Oh,and that might be from her being on the rag. In fact, I'm sure it is why. Their youngest is 16 lol.


LOLOL diapers on the rag...... OMG OMG!! that is so funny


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOLOL diapers on the rag...... OMG OMG!! that is so funny


Lmao! Ok, just shot him a text and he just got back to me. It's just a box. 

So, it is not a fact.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Lmao! Ok, just shot him a text and he just got back to me. It's just a box.
> 
> So, it is not a fact.


Thank you so much! I appreciate that you understood the urgency of my question LOL tell him thank you for me


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you so much! I appreciate that you understood the urgency of my question LOL tell him thank you for me


I had a buddie with a chow chow when i was younger that did do that with his dog in heat. So, kind of a fact?

Fake news


----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That pic is from his house, not mine
> 
> Oh,and that might be from her being on the rag. In fact, I'm sure it is why. Their youngest is 16 lol.


Lol

I've never known of anyone actually using them on dogs. I would probably get bit laughing in the dogs face.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I had a buddie with a chow chow when i was younger that did do that with his dog in heat. So, kind of a fact?
> 
> Fake news


Actually with a big dog that's a great idea. Better than paying the Petsmart price for doggy diapers


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOLOL diapers on the rag...... OMG OMG!! that is so funny


Sometimes when a girl tells you she's" having her moon"; believe her.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4033918
> Lol
> 
> I've never known of anyone actually using them on dogs. I would probably get bit laughing in the dogs face.


 
3 yrs ago, my GS just got neutered and had rear dew claws removed


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> That very same chow bit be in the fucking face. It's the little scar on the right
> View attachment 4033922


What a shit! Damn chows are asses


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> What a shit! Damn chows are asses


Fuck n A they are!


Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4033924
> 3 yrs ago, my GS just got neutered and had rear dew claws removed


I had Bella's front dew claws removed when she was a pup. She will only let you hold her paw for about 1 second when giving shake. Poor girl did not like that. She still hates the fuck out of going to the vet because of it..


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

Did i tell you guys the story of an attack trained ex-sheriffs dog, GS, that bit the fuck out of my lips?
Pretty sure i did. It's fucked when dogs bite. Always a maul to the face in my experience with that shit. 
My brother got it good in the face when he was younger also.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Fuck n A they are!
> 
> I had Bella's front dew claws removed when she was a pup. She will only let you hold her paw for about 1 second when giving shake. Poor girl did not like that. She still hates the fuck out of going to the vet because of it..


Yeah I left Sharkey's front dew claws on and he used them for oppositional grip!! But he never recovered from having his rear ones removed which makes me think the vet did not use appropriate general anesthesia, assholes that think they can get by with Ketamine. Now when one of my dogs needs general I go over the protocol with the fucking vet! grrrrrrr they think I'm an ass and I don't give a shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> Did i tell you guys the story of an attack trained ex-sheriffs dog that bit the fuck out of my lips?
> Pretty sure i did. It's fucked when dogs bite. Always a maul in my experience with that shit.


I can't like that and no....... I don't remember, what happened?


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I can't like that and no....... I don't remember, what happened?


8th grade. On the way into my buddies house they had just adopted Josh a retired sheriffs dog, i gave him a slice of the pizza we just scored on the way into my buddies room to take some hits from the bong. About 15-20 min later we come out of his room and i go down to him and say " gooooood boooooy". He ripped my lower lip big time. 2 surgeries to fix.

What i didn't know, not that i feel i did anything wrong, was he still had that piece of pizza right there. So fucked.


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 27, 2017)

I love dogs so much even after having been mauled a couple times.
When i was a kid in Ben lomand, we had to walk 10 miles each way uphill both ways to and from school, just kidding, but we had to walk home with a stick in our hand and rocks in our pockets because of the bastard dogs on the way home. My brother got sacked and ripped open in the face one of the times we weren't prepared.
Fucking asshole dog owners.


----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> I love dogs so much even after having been mauled a couple times.
> When i was a kid in Ben lomand, we had to walk 10 miles each way uphill both ways to and from school, just kidding, but we had to walk home with a stick in our hand and rocks in our pockets because of the bastard dogs on the way home. My brother got sacked and ripped open in the face one of the times we weren't prepared.
> Fucking asshole dog owners.


I've been dog chomped so many times I feel like a chew toy. And I still love them all.

What I don't understand is when I tell someone "don't pet the dog it bites" and they try to anyway.
I can't count the number of times I've heard "oh it's ok dogs love me" only to be followed by
"FUCK it bit me".


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> I've been dog chomped so many times I feel like a chew toy. And I still love them all.
> 
> What I don't understand is when I tell someone "don't pet the dog it bites" and they try to anyway.
> I can't count the number of times I've heard "oh it's ok dogs love me" only to be followed by
> "FUCK it bit me".


Yeah no one comes into my house or the doggies go outside or kennel. They are small but they are assholes and bite a LOT


----------



## lokie (Oct 27, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> Yeah no one comes into my house or the doggies go outside or kennel. They are small but they are assholes and bite a LOT


Many of my kin have been bit only because of their own stupidity.

My grandson was bit only once and he learned to let sonny come to him to get a pet.

Later when he brought the matter up I asked if she had bitten him again? No he said.
I told him it was not truly a bite. It was just a nibble and she had decided he tasted like shit.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2017)

lokie said:


> Many of my kin have been bit only because of their own stupidity.
> 
> My grandson was bit only once and he learned to let sonny come to him to get a pet.
> 
> ...


Way to spin........ LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2017)

Dog finds massive 10-inch dildo in park and refuses to let it go.

'Then he just came out with it. He turned his head and started wagging his tail as if to say “look what I’ve got”


Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2017/09/25/dog-finds-massive-10-inch-dildo-in-park-and-refuses-to-let-it-go-6954583/?ito=cbshare?ito=cbshare


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 28, 2017)

Aeroknow said:


> This was her when she was pup around 2.5 yrs ago
> View attachment 4033895
> She's such a sweetie.


I love her!!!!!


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 28, 2017)

The kid brought by the pup and Giacomo today to play.
Pup showing some wood
 
Bear and Giacomo kickin it
 
Bella having fun all by herself
 
Too bad Rex isn't here. He's at the other pad


----------



## Diabolical666 (Oct 28, 2017)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4033924
> 3 yrs ago, my GS just got neutered and had rear dew claws removed


I might need to borrow some of your undies for Dabs on 1st heat


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2017)

Love the smile.
Happy puppy!


----------



## 420God (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2017)

Our new baby was playing hide and seek in the bed with Momma this morning.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 10, 2017)

Baby Dabs..3.5mths now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2017)

Big boy & his new little brother.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Big boy & his new little brother.
> 
> View attachment 4041155


LOL baby looks like he's full of attitude!


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 10, 2017)

GWN..i love that pic..my big girl looks out for the pup...tthrows toys to her, finds her bones to chew on when she catches her nibbling on my shoes. " here take this before mom kills you".Its so cool what they do instinctively with the pack


----------



## lokie (Nov 10, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> GWN..i love that pic..my big girl looks out for the pup...*tthrows toys to her, finds her bones to chew on* when she catches her nibbling on my shoes. " here take this before mom kills you".Its so cool what they do instinctively with the pack
> View attachment 4041158


That's cool. Your pet has a pet.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> LOL baby looks like he's full of attitude!


The little 5 lb guy actually backs down the 160 lb big boy - it's pretty funny but he def trys not to hurt him even though he's stepped on him a couple of times. 



Diabolical666 said:


> GWN..i love that pic..my big girl looks out for the pup...tthrows toys to her, finds her bones to chew on when she catches her nibbling on my shoes. " here take this before mom kills you".Its so cool what they do instinctively with the pack
> View attachment 4041158


They're family now & it's really cool to see them interacting & growing closer.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 10, 2017)

lokie said:


> That's cool. Your pet has a pet.


Both my pets have a pet


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2017)

lokie said:


> That's cool. Your pet has a pet.


I had a Lassie collie that adopted a rooster chick, they had the most awesome bond.
When the eagles were hunting the dog would stand so the rooster could hide under it, it would chew bones then open its mouth so the chicken could peck out pieces.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 12, 2017)

My floopa poopa Ms. Bella. Got this ray of sunshine a couple months ago from a shelter and you couldn't ask for a better dog!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Growan (Nov 14, 2017)

We lost both our proper dogs in the last year, one was 15, one 17. We allowed a new thing into our lives. It smells very bad, scratches a lot, is the wrong colour and smells very bad. It also stinks.


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 15, 2017)

Saxon - 16 weeks and 38lbs Long Coat German Shepherd


----------



## ANC (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 17, 2017)

My good old shelter rescue girl has the beginnings of Cushing's Disease.

Lost a couple pounds, some loss of muscle tone on her back haIf. A couple pounds is nothing at this point, waiting for blood and urine work to come back.

My best friend's dog died of it this year. Much further advanced, it was horrible. We're going to try to extend her life if it comes back positive. Medicine is expensive. She's worth it.

She can still run down a rabbit in seconds, hopefully we still have time.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Nov 17, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4044536
> My good old shelter rescue girl has the beginnings of Cushing's Disease.
> 
> Lost a couple pounds, some loss of muscle tone on her back haIf. A couple pounds is nothing at this point, waiting for blood and urine work to come back.
> ...


https://canna-pet.com/products/canna-biscuits-for-dogs/


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2017)

Growan said:


> We lost both our proper dogs in the last year, one was 15, one 17. We allowed a new thing into our lives. It smells very bad, scratches a lot, is the wrong colour and smells very bad. It also stinks.
> View attachment 4043252


But how does it smell?


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2017)

one of NYPD's specially trained "Vapor Wake" dogs at the Macy's parade






http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/are-vapor-wake-dogs-the-future-of-concert-security-w496915


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 27, 2017)

Not so long ago he was just a tired puppy


----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## UncleBuck (Nov 28, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> But how does it smell?


probably really well considering the length of its nose.


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Dec 3, 2017)

Rowdy and the new kitty seem to be getting along.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 3, 2017)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Rowdy and the new kitty seem to be getting along. View attachment 4052702


They have magnificent ears


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2017)

Check out the blue & green eyes. : )

I can't imagine his front feet could be even close to comfortable, but he's happy.


And speaking of happy - looking out for my little brother.


----------



## Bareback (Dec 3, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> They have magnificent ears


Hey Diane, do you have any fresh pics of dabs.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 3, 2017)

Pouting bc I told her to chill out. She listens but pouts about it lol


----------



## lokie (Dec 3, 2017)

This is Karma.


----------



## Karah (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 4, 2017)

Karah said:


>


LOL I'd de-worm it and wash its butt


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 4, 2017)

I think this dude has better taste in music.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 4, 2017)

Pinworm said:


> We need some dogs in here. Oh, you don't like dogs? Well then S my D you fedora wearing cockwaffle. You don't even want a piece of this! I'll ruin you like I ruined this website!
> 
> View attachment 3470296
> View attachment 3470298
> View attachment 3470297


----------



## dux (Dec 4, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check out the blue & green eyes. : )
> 
> I can't imagine his front feet could be even close to comfortable, but he's happy.
> View attachment 4052740
> ...



I wake up during the night with my hands like his paws.i just assume it's from crawling around on my hands and knees during the day?


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 4, 2017)

miss poopy pants, sandy, has a torn acl, and is going under the knife this friday am.. i forget the name of the surgery, but they're going to cut the bone, and move it a bit so that the two bones line up better along the lateral line, and then apply a new prosthetic ligament.. gonna run us about $7k or so when it's all said and done.. really nervous about it tbh, hope all goes well.. keep us in mind..


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 5, 2017)

I made a voodoo doll of my dog, I give it belly rubs while Im at work


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2017)

Tino on his way to In n Out. He leans on that horn!


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 8, 2017)

well, things didn't quite go according to plan today with sandy pants..
we dropped her off at the vet and 7.30 this am, only to have the vet on the phone at around 11 telling us that the surgery was off for today.. they went to prep her and shave her leg, only to find she has a small skin infection, and didn't want to risk any infection getting into the wound, so they postponed until the beginning of january now.. now she's on a treatment of antibiotics for three weeks to clear things up..
it's a sin, she had her epidural today along with all of her other meds in advance of the surgery, so she's not really herself tonight to say the least..
oh, here's the name of the surgery she's having.. 

TPLO Surgery (tibial plateau leveling osteotomy)
 @curious2garden , what say you?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 8, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> well, things didn't quite go according to plan today with sandy pants..
> we dropped her off at the vet and 7.30 this am, only to have the vet on the phone at around 11 telling us that the surgery was off for today.. they went to prep her and shave her leg, only to find she has a small skin infection, and didn't want to risk any infection getting into the wound, so they postponed until the beginning of january now.. now she's on a treatment of antibiotics for three weeks to clear things up..
> it's a sin, she had her epidural today along with all of her other meds in advance of the surgery, so she's not really herself tonight to say the least..
> oh, here's the name of the surgery she's having..
> ...


I say they did EXACTLY right. With a tp osteotomy you can't risk an infection, it would kill her. You have a good vet.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 8, 2017)

curious2garden said:


> I say they did EXACTLY right. With a tp osteotomy you can't risk an infection, it would kill her. You have a good vet.


 thanks for that ... we just feel bad that she had to go through all the stress and all today, all for naught, but much better to be safe than sorry..
the vet seems very nice and super knowledgeable.. it's a new vet to us, we changed because we weren't happy in the least the treatment she was getting at the more local, smaller vet.. the place she goes now has a small farm with all sorts of animals, long horn cows, sheep, goats, turkey lurkeys, so on and so on, so i feel just that much more comfortable there being they seem to treat more than just cats and dogs..


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## BIGNUTS (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 12, 2017)

Avi (avalanche) pup in training







http://www.cnn.com/travel/article/snowmass-colorado-avalanche-dogs/index.html


----------



## ANC (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 13, 2017)

Looks like my kid is taking back Bear. I hate to let him go but he is gonna keep her new pup in check.
I'm adopting Rex and Bella's brother Giacomo. I'm sad but happy at the same time.
This is Giacomo


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2017)

Man, he is such a beautiful dog.
+


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 15, 2017)

been fostering this little guy the last few weeks, we already have 4 dogs and 2 outside lazy bum ass cats....... 

at least he's feed, warm and healthy. Gotta take him to the vet soon for a checkup


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 15, 2017)

Dabs..shes changing so much
 
5months old now. 26lbs.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 16, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Dabs..shes changing so much
> View attachment 4058711
> 5months old now. 26lbs.


what a cutie!!


----------



## dangledo (Dec 16, 2017)

This old pup had a good ride and romp the other week when it was 65 out.

Almost 14 yo he still can tear ass across a field and still want more. 

He may or may not have gotten a drive thru treat afterward. 

Even the dandelions think it's spring


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 16, 2017)

16 1/2 lbs yesterday.
He's been playing with the big boy & is pretty bushed now.




It looks like he needs to sneeze but a truck was going by outside & that's his "The instant before I bark & startle the shit outta dad" face.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 16, 2017)

I was watching a service dog video...this woman had a gopro on and went in public. She had the service dog for ptsd and anxiety and too much anxiety and she would faint and the dog would sense it and alert her prior so she could lay down. 
Anywho..her dog was still training a bit and I notice this blocking mode for the 1st time. I noticed this then on with my Shep..she puts herself inbetween me and strangers. She sees me yelling at the neighbors dog, so she yells too. She reacts to my moods alot I have always noticed. Made me appreciate Kushy more Dabs is starting to chirp up and bark a little. Shes been easier to train then my last pit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 17, 2017)

Damn, I wish our little guy would just chirp or make little noises.
I had kind of forgotten that Beagles have the bagpipes of dogs many times their real size.

That little booger can TALK!


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I wish our little guy would just chirp or make little noises.
> I had kind of forgotten that Beagles have the bagpipes of dogs many times their real size.
> 
> That little booger can TALK!


Merry Christmas. It's a gift that gives all year long.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 17, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Damn, I wish our little guy would just chirp or make little noises.
> I had kind of forgotten that Beagles have the bagpipes of dogs many times their real size.
> 
> That little booger can TALK!


The beagle bark is the best . Its like yelling a bit lol


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2017)

from DoD, MWD program
_
"We know snow isn't a big deal for most of America, but down here in San Antonio - we only see it every few decades! KKeating is posing for his Momma, he is 15 weeks old from the KK6 litter. SSheila & PPuritan, both from our working line here at the DoD."_


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 20, 2017)

Thought this was cool


----------



## dstroy (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 24, 2017)

Just pissing around.
 
Originally, I thought the bay window installed in 2013 was for me. Lol.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 24, 2017)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4062906
> Just pissing around.
> View attachment 4062907
> Originally, I thought the bay window installed in 2013 was for me. Lol.


Thats where Id be too


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 24, 2017)

Dog chair..I didnt have a choice


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 24, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> Thats where Id be too


Peeing in the back yard?

#interestedinhearingmore


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 25, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Peeing in the back yard?
> 
> #interestedinhearingmore


I thought thats how yiu train them to pee outside..you gotta show em how its done;D


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2017)

Diabolical666 said:


> I thought thats how yiu train them to pee outside..you gotta show em how its done;D


LOL


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 27, 2017)

ANC said:


>


Panther dog


----------



## dannyboy602 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## 757growin (Dec 27, 2017)

ANC said:


>


This is my half cane corso/ half english mastiff. Real sweetheart with the family but detest people and dogs alike.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 27, 2017)

Spanish mastif


----------



## Bareback (Dec 28, 2017)

Christmas puppies


----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Sortastupid (Dec 28, 2017)

My dog used to have kitty litter stuck on her nose like that with the worse breath that you could imagine


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2017)

And you know how that happened right?

Hope you didn't kiss her after that.


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Sortastupid (Dec 29, 2017)

coast guard rescue dogs
Pretty fucking cool if you ask me


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 30, 2017)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> And you know how that happened right?
> 
> Hope you didn't kiss her after that.


My ol mans ex came buy to grab the kids once...my last pit was a tootsie lover ( cat shit eater).. and just came from the litter box before the ex walked in..tootsie breath was licking her all over the face..i just smiled, good times.


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2017)

Diabolical


----------



## charface (Dec 31, 2017)

Finally a dry day
Freshly worn out from chasing tennis balls


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2018)

We got a new pup. Still looking to get a ridgeback pup still too.
Meet Sophie


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> We got a new pup. Still looking to get a ridgeback pup still too.
> Meet Sophie
> View attachment 4067032
> View attachment 4067033


I had a lemon Bassett hound. Loved her but so stubborn and spiteful. There was a week solid where she waited for the wife to go to work then shit on my side of the bed. Got my foot in it 3 times that week.


----------



## Sortastupid (Jan 2, 2018)

Now that's fucking funny


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2018)

757growin said:


> I had a lemon Bassett hound. Loved her but so stubborn and spiteful. There was a week solid where she waited for the wife to go to work then shit on my side of the bed. Got my foot in it 3 times that week.


Oh man. It's fucking comical. My french mastiffs are loving her. They're being so gentle. It's amazing how great it's working out so far.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 2, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> We got a new pup. Still looking to get a ridgeback pup still too.
> Meet Sophie
> View attachment 4067032
> View attachment 4067033


Ohh, so cute....


----------



## 757growin (Jan 2, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Oh man. It's fucking comical. My french mastiffs are loving her. They're being so gentle. It's amazing how great it's working out so far.


Its funny mine was a runner with me so be careful. But my wife tried to throw her out so she would run away one day. The dog wouldn't leave the welcome mat at the front door. She knew i would run after her. Bitch..


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2018)

I had a basset from pup to 15yr old, sweetest dog ever, can be stubborn though. 
Your's is sure a cutie, be prepared to be owned..


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 2, 2018)

wait until you go on a walk & she goes "flat basset " good times.....


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> wait until you go on a walk & she goes "flat basset " good times.....


Yeah, I hear you.
But i’ve had a ridgeback. I’m pretty sure there’s not another stubborn hound quite like a ridgeback 
My buddies am foxhound, Tucker who was the same age as my boy louie dog passed around the same time. That was one stubborn hounddog too lemme tell you. He was bought to be a hunting dog but didn’t make the cut. Super stubborn! But not quite as stubborn as Louie was.
Holly shit was it stressfull when he brought his dog over to my house. Both big hound dogs would be outside barking/howling. Tucker would be screaming “WHOOOOO, WHOOOOO” and Louie dog would be crying. Nonstop OMG I def don’t miss that shit. But I gots this feeling I aint done with that shit too


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 2, 2018)

2nd to Bloodhound's with the "nose", sweet


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 2, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> 2nd to Bloodhound's with the "nose", sweet


Pretty much just a midget bloodhound IMO


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 2, 2018)

Here's our new talker - what a personality on this little guy & he climbs all over the Boerboel (whom literally weighed 20 times as much as he did) biting his ears/lips/penis
#everydamnthing.
And man, what a set of pipes on this little dude.


----------



## ANC (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## dux (Jan 8, 2018)

charface said:


> Finally a dry day
> Freshly worn out from chasing tennis balls
> View attachment 4065989


Nice pond! Where's the fish?


----------



## charface (Jan 8, 2018)

dux said:


> Nice pond! Where's the fish?


Thank you
They are hiding, its cold enough now they don't come out much. 
Im building a winter holding pen for them and the plants this summer so I can keep them active year round


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2018)

charface said:


> Thank you
> They are hiding, its cold enough now they don't come out much.
> Im building a winter holding pen for them and the plants this summer so I can keep them active year round
> View attachment 4070279


That cat is like mmmm sushi.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2018)

I love fish, don't try to feed the fish over winter. When it goes cold they sorta hibernate and the food goes bad in their stomachs.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2018)

ANC said:


> I love fish, don't try to feed the fish over winter. When it goes cold they sorta hibernate and the food goes bad in their stomachs.


Is that just pet fish, because it is usually warm around here and when fall/winter comes around BAM the bite turns on big time.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2018)

Mostly applicable to places where it gets really cold.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)

For sure we stop feeding when the water hits about 50.
Which happened last month. 
That's another reason we are building a winter pen. We want them to grow and it takes forever if you cant feed in the winter. Plus I don't want to buy new plants every year.


----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2018)

That's OK if you are not breeding, they need the cold season to lay eggs though.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2018)

Sandy had her surgery.. she did horribly at the vets over night, but seems to be dealing well with her new head piece, and is kind of learning her head is now much wider, although she does keep walking straight into the glass front door with it every single time..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 9, 2018)

This is one of my favorite shots of my girl at one of our favorite places. She is a rescue originally found in an abandoned house in Brooklyn as a puppy. She then spent the next 2 1/2 years by herself in a cage at the Hempstead animal shelter. She got one 15 min walk once a week. 
I have now had her for 4 years and she is the love of my life. Greatest dog anyone could every ask for.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 9, 2018)

Another of her at her favorite spot.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2018)

saturday when we picked her up was awful. they had her sedated, and brought her around while we sat there with her.. got her home, and out of the car was a nightmare.. she was still out of it and a bit combative.. i have a nice new battle scar on my leg from it..
anyhoo, finally get her in the house, and she was still pretty loopy from all of the drugs, and kept trying to stand up and couldn't yet and would fall over.. i had to lay down on the floor with her for like three hours or so with my arm around her to comfort her until she finally snapped out of her haze..


----------



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)

What did they have to do to her racerboy71? You posted somewhere but I still wasn't clear on what the abbreviation was?
Hope she gets better quick.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2018)

charface said:


> What did they have to do to her racerboy71? You posted somewhere but I still wasn't clear on what the abbreviation was?
> Hope she gets better quick.


 she tore her acl charface.. i took her with me in the car to go vote on election night, and when she jumped out of the car, she wouldn't walk in all four legs.. she had been kinda limping and favoring the one leg for a few days before that, but i think that's when she really hurt it..
so, she got that tplo surgery.. they cut the one bone in i think the tibia, that's the t part of tplo, then they move the bone a bit to better align the two bones along the axial line, and gave her a new, prosthetic ligament..


----------



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> she tore her acl charface.. i took her with me in the car to go vote on election night, and when she jumped out of the car, she wouldn't walk in all four legs.. she had been kinda limping and favoring the one leg for a few days before that, but i think that's when she really hurt it..
> so, she got that tplo surgery.. they cut the one bone in i think the tibia, that's the t part of tplo, then they move the bone a bit to better align the two bones along the axial line, and gave her a new, prosthetic ligament..


Damn that sux. 
Im still not fully recovered from my acl, mcl, meniscus surgery in july. 
I feel her pain. Lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2018)

http://tcvs-mn.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/TPLO-description.pdf


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2018)

charface said:


> Damn that sux.
> Im still not fully recovered from my acl, mcl, meniscus surgery in july.
> I feel her pain. Lol


 damn, that sucks.. she was young enough, only six, that we felt that she would benefit from the surgery.. she was just starting to walk pretty well on her leg, but i could easily see that she didn't have full motion of the one leg from the acl being torn..
we weren't sure about having the surgery or not, we knew it was going to tough on her emotionally, and oh were we right, lol.. like i said though, she's doing much better since saturday, and has to go ten days with the cone head for the stitches to heal to prevent her from ripping them out.. that's the part i was the most nervous about, but she's doing really good with it on, so we're feeling a lot better about things..
hope you heal up and feel better.


----------



## Bareback (Jan 9, 2018)

@racerboy71 hope your dog is better soon, it's tuff to see them in pain and scared. 

Here's a little cone of shame story, last Friday I went to give a client a price on an addition to her house, when she answered the door the first to greet me is always her little dog, the poor pooch was wearing a cone .... backwards, I guess it's more aerodynamic that way. IDK


----------



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)

Bareback said:


> @racerboy71 hope your dog is better soon, it's tuff to see them in pain and scared.
> 
> Here's a little cone of shame story, last Friday I went to give a client a price on an addition to her house, when she answered the door the first to greet me is always her little dog, the poor pooch was wearing a cone .... backwards, I guess it's more aerodynamic that way. IDK


I always wonder if those deviants who pretend to be dogs when they do sex on each other ever wear a cone. 
I just bet they do.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2018)

charface said:


> I always wonder if those deviants who pretend to be dogs when they do sex on each other ever wear a cone.
> I just bet they do.


LOL


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2018)

charface said:


> I always wonder if those deviants who pretend to be dogs when they do sex on each other ever wear a cone.
> I just bet they do.


 i just watched some movie on netfilx, i think it's pottersville.. dude goes home early one day from work and finds the old lady in bed, dressed as i think a squirrel and other dude was a wolf.. was funny... no cones though..


----------



## charface (Jan 9, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> i just watched some movie on netfilx, i think it's pottersville.. dude goes home early one day from work and finds the old lady in bed, dressed as i think a squirrel and other dude was a wolf.. was funny... no cones though..


Im gonna have to watch that, 
For research purposes of course.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jan 9, 2018)

charface said:


> Im gonna have to watch that,
> For research purposes of course.


 it was stupid, but it was alright.. turned into a feel good movie in the end, but had some funny parts..


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 9, 2018)

racerboy71 said:


> damn, that sucks.. she was young enough, only six, that we felt that she would benefit from the surgery.. she was just starting to walk pretty well on her leg, but i could easily see that she didn't have full motion of the one leg from the acl being torn..
> we weren't sure about having the surgery or not, we knew it was going to tough on her emotionally, and oh were we right, lol.. like i said though, she's doing much better since saturday, and has to go ten days with the cone head for the stitches to heal to prevent her from ripping them out.. that's the part i was the most nervous about, but she's doing really good with it on, so we're feeling a lot better about things..
> hope you heal up and feel better.


Ask your vet about a "donut":


----------



## Sortastupid (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2018)

This little mother fucker is trouble and a half and I love it. Must have picked it up from his daddy.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 17, 2018)

Sortastupid said:


> View attachment 4073287


Mine could hear a butterfly fart. They do too. I have one window i don't believe will ever have unbroken blinds.


----------



## ANC (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 19, 2018)

This is Duchess and she's my baby and she's spoiled rotten. I give her a million kisses a day.


----------



## dux (Jan 19, 2018)

ANC said:


>



My lil female will stand on her hind legs in tall grass to see where I am while hunting. Quite humorous when you see her stand up looking around..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2018)

dux said:


> My lil female will stand on her hind legs in tall grass to see where I am while hunting. Quite humorous when you see her stand up looking around..


 You should take a vid - that'd be cool.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2018)

Our teenager and biggest dog Jordan. Spanish mastiff. She's not much for kisses or cuddles. Pretty much keeps to herself. Probably our most protective.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 20, 2018)

Bella makes a total of 4 dogs. She was the pup til Rowdy came around. This dog is so full of life and never stops smiling. Love her to pieces but she will kiss you to death so be careful.


----------



## dux (Jan 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should take a vid - that'd be cool.


I have tried to no avail!! This was before I had a good phone and i carried a lil digital camera(who uses those anymore).I would have the camera out for 5 minutes put it away and she'd pop up...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2018)

Like me trying to take pic's of all the birds in Costa Rica.
I'd carry the camera around all day & get some of the best shots of bird's asses you've ever seen.
Me: ~Oh, that one is a Toucan's butt~
I'm an Ultra-Maroon.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2018)

This is the drama at the homestead atm.
We are helping "babysit" a red nose brindle pit that is roughly the same age as our beagle pup & those two have more energy than a line of coke to a meth head!
Toys scattered about the abode & they still insist on having the "only one".
The big boy got tired of officiating & is lounging upstairs in the bed room where it's quiet.
Fucker.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 21, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


Our neighborhood was full of rejects and drop outs as a kid, I guess the barking kept it quiet as far as brake-ins go. Rebel a German Shepherd MP drop out at the corner house was the fiercest one, even thou he was behind a fence, I would plan my walk for the other side of the street.


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 21, 2018)

I'm gonna have to put my mom's dog down here pretty soon


----------



## ANC (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Sir Napsalot (Jan 24, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> I'm gonna have to put my mom's dog down here pretty soon


that was yesterday

I get all the shit jobs in my family because I'm the one with a sense of duty


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Jan 25, 2018)

Sir Napsalot said:


> that was yesterday
> 
> I get all the shit jobs in my family because I'm the one with a sense of duty


I had to do that this last summer with two of my moms old dogs, 19.5 year old Westie that lost control of her bladder, hips were shot. And a 14.5 year old, one eyed Shih Tzu that died naturally in his sleep.
Buried them in dads backyard. It was a relief bringing the Westie in. They had good long lives. Ill have to take a pic of a polaroid, will update later.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 25, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I had to do that this last summer with two of my moms old dogs, 19.5 year old Westie that lost control of her bladder, hips were shot. And a 14.5 year old, one eyed Shih Tzu that died naturally in his sleep.
> Buried them in dads backyard. It was a relief bringing the Westie in. They had good long lives. Ill have to take a pic of a polaroid, will update later.


I hate digging those holes.
It feels like I'm burying my heart in the ground.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2018)

Yeah it isn't fun, after so long you are saying goodbye to a part of yourself.
Have had to say goodbye to a string of longtime four-footed friends these last few years.
we still have one old girl left about 19 years old and then the kitten and the male cat that is about 6 now. So, hopefully, after the old one, I'd be good for a while. The new kitten does fill all kinds of emptiness.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2018)

cocoa the Siamese mix is a special kitty, he has crossed eyes(Siamese thing)and loves on everything and anything , Mason loves his affection and when he feels neglected by us he goes to the cat for loving rubs and kisses.. I joke about if cocoa got outside the wild animals would be like, what's wrong with that cat.. I don't know but we better not eat him .. look he's rubbing and licking that tree stump..lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2018)

my grandpuppy.. brandyboodah..a.k.a boo dawg.
she'll be fifteen at the end of February .. she really got white over the winter..


----------



## lokie (Jan 26, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 4079561 View attachment 4079562 View attachment 4079563
> cocoa the Siamese mix is a special kitty, he has crossed eyes(Siamese thing)and loves on everything and anything , Mason loves his affection and when he feels neglected by us he goes to the cat for loving rubs and kisses.. I joke about if cocoa got outside the wild animals would be like, what's wrong with that cat.. I don't know but we better not eat him .. look he's rubbing and licking that tree stump..lol..


That's cool.

We used to have a border collie that palled around with the house cat. ALL was cool between them until the cat got near the trash can. Then the dog would go all CUJO on it. 






I don't know if he protected the trash because he thought the cat might get a snack he would not get or he may have thought if the cat made a mess he would get the blame and a flogging for the cats mischievous antics. He never hurt or chased the cat, he just made sure it did not get closer than a few feet from the can. It was funny to watch.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 26, 2018)

lokie said:


> That's cool.
> 
> We used to have a border collie that palled around with the house cat. ALL was cool between them until the cat got near the trash can. Then the dog would go all CUJO on it.
> 
> ...


that's funny..


----------



## Sortastupid (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Sortastupid (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 4, 2018)

Its head and feet are too big for its body. 
Dabs 7months old today


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 4, 2018)

I gotta give props to my bestest guard dog ever Kushy aka Doge. My neighbor has 2 125lber great pyrenesse ( coyote killers for the herd). Doge followed my truck up the driveway and the fellas were coming up the road. Both sides started charging. I got oit of the truck and yelled at the 250lbs of dogs coming at me now. Seems I instigated it worse by yelling at them so Doge yelled too and started to snip at them as they got to close and they started to run off. Doge kept yelling and they both charged her and 1 went for her neck, the other for her ass end. It lasted a few seconds, the boys ran off and I got Doge to go back to the house. Doge neck bite got festered and a syst grew. Shes all better now from cannatreats and topical


----------



## farmerfischer (Feb 4, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> I gotta give props to my bestest guard dog ever Kushy aka Doge. My neighbor has 2 125lber great pyrenesse ( coyote killers for the herd). Doge followed my truck up the driveway and the fellas were coming up the road. Both sides started charging. I got oit of the truck and yelled at the 250lbs of dogs coming at me now. Seems I instigated it worse by yelling at them so Doge yelled too and started to snip at them as they got to close and they started to run off. Doge kept yelling and they both charged her and 1 went for her neck, the other for her ass end. It lasted a few seconds, the boys ran off and I got Doge to go back to the house. Doge neck bite got festered and a syst grew. Shes all better now from cannatreats and topicalView attachment 4084553


awe! I'm glad she doing good.. poor girl


----------



## ANC (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 4, 2018)

Heres the recipe I use for canna dog treats. Depending on the weight of your dog you altr the hash.


https://pinterest.com/pin/create/button/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fprettyfluffy.com%2Fdiy-tutorials%2Fdiy-projects%2Fno-bake-coconut-dog-treats&media=https%3A%2F%2Fprettyfluffy.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2013%2F06%2FNo-Bake-Coconut-Peanut-Butter-Dog-Treats-Pretty-Fluffy.jpg&description=No+Bake+Coconut+Dog+Treats%20|%20Pretty%20Fluffy

https://twitter.com/share?url=https%3A%2F%2Fprettyfluffy.com%2Fdiy-tutorials%2Fdiy-projects%2Fno-bake-coconut-dog-treats&text=No%20Bake%20Coconut%20Dog%20Treats&via=pretty_fluffy




*INGREDIENTS*
1/3 Cup Coconut Oil infused with 1/3 gram of hash
2-3 Tablespoons Peanut Butter
2 1/2 Cups Rolled Oats
1/3 Cup Finely Shredded Coconut

*No Bake *
1. Add Coconut Oil, Peanut Butter and Rolled Oats to food processor and mix until well combined.
2. Scoop out bite sized pieces with a spoon and roll into little balls.
3. Toss each ball gently in the finely shredded coconut until well coated.
4. Place on a flat tray lined with baking paper, refrigerate for 30 minutes and serve.

Makes 20 treats. 
Everyone gets baked before bedtime and its so good for them.


----------



## charface (Feb 4, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Heres the recipe I use for canna dog treats. Depending on the weight of your dog you altr the hash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me
Would eat it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 5, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> I gotta give props to my bestest guard dog ever Kushy aka Doge. My neighbor has 2 125lber great pyrenesse ( coyote killers for the herd). Doge followed my truck up the driveway and the fellas were coming up the road. Both sides started charging. I got oit of the truck and yelled at the 250lbs of dogs coming at me now. Seems I instigated it worse by yelling at them so Doge yelled too and started to snip at them as they got to close and they started to run off. Doge kept yelling and they both charged her and 1 went for her neck, the other for her ass end. It lasted a few seconds, the boys ran off and I got Doge to go back to the house. Doge neck bite got festered and a syst grew. Shes all better now from cannatreats and topicalView attachment 4084553


Kick(ed) ass, like her owner


----------



## Bareback (Feb 5, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Its head and feet are too big for its body.
> Dabs 7months old today
> View attachment 4084548


Dabs is so beautiful!!!!


Diabolical666 said:


> I gotta give props to my bestest guard dog ever Kushy aka Doge. My neighbor has 2 125lber great pyrenesse ( coyote killers for the herd). Doge followed my truck up the driveway and the fellas were coming up the road. Both sides started charging. I got oit of the truck and yelled at the 250lbs of dogs coming at me now. Seems I instigated it worse by yelling at them so Doge yelled too and started to snip at them as they got to close and they started to run off. Doge kept yelling and they both charged her and 1 went for her neck, the other for her ass end. It lasted a few seconds, the boys ran off and I got Doge to go back to the house. Doge neck bite got festered and a syst grew. Shes all better now from cannatreats and topicalView attachment 4084553


Kushy is too and a hero to boot!!!

Ohh and thanks for the recipe taste great....


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 5, 2018)

Meet Iris.






I guess these dogs have been around for a few years but this is the first time I've heard of them. Trained to sniff out hidden electronic storage devices. So if you think that porn you have hidden on the flash drive in a wall plug receptacle is safe...

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/New-Jersey-FBI-Dog-Electronics-Sniffing-Dog-NJ-Police-380560881.html
http://www.electronicdetectionk9.com/


----------



## ANC (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Can't say as I blame the dog. : )


----------



## Sortastupid (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 12, 2018)

Lmao^^^


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2018)

Heart, this year's and third! year in a row winner at Westminister Master's Obedience Championship. They make it seem so easy.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 13, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Heart, this year's and third! year in a row winner at Westminister Master's Obedience Championship. They make it seem so easy.


Yeahhhh..why wont my dog.do that lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2018)

Because we're too dumb to know how to ask them the right way. 

I bet that's how they see it at least.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Because we're too dumb to know how to ask them the right way.
> 
> I bet that's how they see it at least.


Time is all it takes, hours and days and weeks and months and years....


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


>


That was pretty awesome. I would only deduct a fraction of a point for him not counting his shots.


----------



## Bbcchance (Feb 13, 2018)

instant wuss, just add soap and water


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 13, 2018)

New harness a lil big but she will grow into it. Front lead was recommended and it works great for pits.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> New harness a lil big but she will grow into it. Front lead was recommended and it works great for pits.
> View attachment 4089185


I always liked walking my dogs with a harness. Got them from this place. Quality.
https://www.rayallen.com/harnesses


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

No, I'm a choker guy. Important to use the correct choker and strap for your dog though.
Small links for short hairs and long links for collies and shit like that. Oh and it is like a gun, your dog must know you are not afraid to let the choker talk. If you take it out, you must be willing to use it.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, I'm a choker guy. Important to use the correct choker and strap for your dog though.
> Small links for short hairs and long links for collies and shit like that. Oh and it is like a gun, your dog must know you are not afraid to let the choker talk. If you take it out, you must be willing to use it.



Is this a troll post? Or are you actually this ignorant and hateful towards your dog?
Cheers


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

No, I was trained how to train dogs in the 80s when I was still young.
I know people have different styles of training dogs these days. But, most of the dogs I see being walked is a hopeless shitshow and public endangerment.
You basically have to exert dominance to an unquestionable level once, thereafter it is more the fear of the stick that corrects than the actual stick.
Especially with big dogs, I do not condone licking their arses to get listened to, they see it as weakness.

I am a big animal lover and activist for animal rights. I'm just a relic from another time.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, I was trained how to train dogs in the 80s when I was still young.
> I know people have different styles of training dogs these days. But, most of the dogs I see being walked is a hopeless shitshow and public endangerment.
> You basically have to exert dominance to an unquestionable level once, thereafter it is more the fear of the stick that corrects than the actual stick.
> Especially with big dogs, I do not condone licking their arses to get listened to, they see it as weakness.
> ...



Are you not aware of the ridiculous contradiction you just posted? Besides the fact that you are actually wrong (relic or not) Do you actually show your love for something by inflicting pain and dominance on it? Are you actually a sadist? 
Aggression only helps encourage aggression. Any decent dog trainer knows that. 
What you are suggesting actually makes a dog worse and act out of nothing but fear.
I have lived my whole life with pit bulls and Cane Corsos. Not sure of much bigger dogs, and I am sorry but your opinion here is wrong.
You can not lick a dogs ass without being a dick and treating it like shit. I suggest trying to reaffirm your manhood in another way.
Cheers


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

Whatever, Mr quick judgments. Heck maybe you had something I could learn from, but with that attitude, speak to my arse!.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, I'm a choker guy. Important to use the correct choker and strap for your dog though.
> Small links for short hairs and long links for collies and shit like that. Oh and it is like a gun, your dog must know you are not afraid to let the choker talk. If you take it out, you must be willing to use it.


Putting the lead in the front was like having a whole different dog. Instead of her grinding into the ground to get where she wants to go,it pulls her front off center and she cant pull. She likes it better than the collar. I took the collar off and put the harness on..she acted liberated lol


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Feb 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Are you not aware of the ridiculous contradiction you just posted? Besides the fact that you are actually wrong (relic or not) Do you actually show your love for something by inflicting pain and dominance on it? Are you actually a sadist?
> Aggression only helps encourage aggression. Any decent dog trainer knows that.
> What you are suggesting actually makes a dog worse and act out of nothing but fear.
> I have lived my whole life with pit bulls and Cane Corsos. Not sure of much bigger dogs, and I am sorry but your opinion here is wrong.
> ...



I am with the other guy. I always choke the shit out of my dog once, just once to get their attention so they know I am the alpha and when I say something they better do it. IT has saved a few dog's lives because they listen. Well, that's males. The females I kind of make out with, you know, make them love me so they listen. 

When I go to the dog park, the people's whose dogs are always running from them and don;t listen always ask me how I get my dogs to behave so well. They always look puzzled by my response, but they always respect my command of my dogs. It's also very clear that my dogs and I really love each other. Five minutes out of 8-10 years of love and affection is nothing.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> New harness a lil big but she will grow into it. Front lead was recommended and it works great for pits.
> View attachment 4089185



Nice lookin dog.. Looks like a male with a strong head, stop and muzzle.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, I'm a choker guy. Important to use the correct choker and strap for your dog though.
> Small links for short hairs and long links for collies and shit like that. Oh and it is like a gun, your dog must know you are not afraid to let the choker talk. If you take it out, you must be willing to use it.



If you need a choker past 5 months. YOU failed and your dog was not trained properly.


Ive trained many dogs, broke em all.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2018)

You dont need a hard correction..just a correction..even if the dog has a ridiculous amount of drive..eventually he learns with a hard yank on a tight collar and a " leave it" command.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 13, 2018)

My bad..that was a pm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2018)

Some of the larger breeds can be very hard headed - especially the males.
I found that when I put his pack & harness on my Mastiff seemed to calm him and make him more manageable when he get's excited by other dogs/people.


----------



## ANC (Feb 13, 2018)

Most of the problems I see I that people walk with the dog on the side of passers by. It is the dog's instinct to protect you if you place it between you and strangers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 13, 2018)

This fur ball won the 2018 Westminster dog show?

I've seen better at the shelter.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 14, 2018)

I recently took Dabs to the vet, I usually ask for the female vet bc shes real sweet and my cats are really calm around her. This time I got the male vet and was really surprised he discussed training techniques with me. The female woyldnt really answer my questions about some things it seemed like she felt it wasnt her job to give training advice. But anyways, this male vet walks in the room and Dabs is all hyper as shit to see him. He bends down on 1 knee and puts her into a sitting position facing out. He holds her for about 5 min and hes readjusting as she tries to break free. After 5min she just gave up. He gave her a few kisses and said calmly good girl. After that she was just chilled out. 
He then told me about Shaun Ellis a guy who went to study and live with wolves. He explained how some old techniques we thought were the right way to train dogs are in fact not the way. Like..pinning a dog down on his side shows dominance, jerking the lead to get them to not pull. 
We bring dogs into our little worlds and then we think thry think like us and have feelings like us and they dont.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 14, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4089380
> This fur ball won the 2018 Westminster dog show?
> 
> I've seen better at the shelter.
> View attachment 4089382


What are you doing Tang...eating something?
I love this pic..its like Dabs pic..this is the view you see many times a day lol


----------



## ANC (Feb 14, 2018)

I fkin hate all poodles


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 14, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> What are you doing Tang...eating something?
> I love this pic..its like Dabs pic..this is the view you see many times a day lol


 

He's my daughter's blind shelter dog, and the best behaved dog I've ever known.

I let him out and feed him everyday while she's at work as a dog groomer.

Because that's what you do with a political science degree unless you move to DC. Lol.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 19, 2018)

The long, bizarre history of euthanasia drugs in pet food​
_“The low levels of exposure to sodium pentobarbital (pentobarbital) that dogs might receive through food is unlikely to cause them any adverse health effects,” the FDA said in a 2002 announcement.

The agency also claimed it found no evidence that the food was made from rendered dogs or cats. Instead, it identified the rendered remains of cattle and horses as a likely source.
_
https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/the-long-bizarre-history-of-euthanasia-drugs-in-pet-food-021618.html

https://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/CentersOffices/OfficeofFoods/CVM/CVMFOIAElectronicReadingRoom/ucm129135.htm


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 19, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> The long, bizarre history of euthanasia drugs in pet food​
> _“The low levels of exposure to sodium pentobarbital (pentobarbital) that dogs might receive through food is unlikely to cause them any adverse health effects,” the FDA said in a 2002 announcement.
> 
> The agency also claimed it found no evidence that the food was made from rendered dogs or cats. Instead, it identified the rendered remains of cattle and horses as a likely source.
> ...


FML it's been a bad month. I thought meh cheap dog food. My dog's Blue Buffalo won't have any contaminants. Then I read this: https://consumerist.com/2017/03/20/blue-buffalo-wellness-dog-foods-recalled-for-hormone-that-can-make-dog-sick/

So now I'm not only cooking for my freaking parrots but for my dogs too. I need a wife.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 20, 2018)

I wasn't supposed to get any more animals, we already had 4 dogs and 4 cats... so I kept telling mamashark I was getting a wookie.
His name is chewy (Chewbacca)... I think he's part wookie... 

Although, he's smaller than my smallest cat.

He loves laying on his favorite pillow (one of my other dogs, a cocker spaniel) 

 
 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 21, 2018)

Calm down, buddy!
I know it's time for dinner.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 22, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I wasn't supposed to get any more animals, we already had 4 dogs and 4 cats... so I kept telling mamashark I was getting a wookie.
> His name is chewy (Chewbacca)... I think he's part wookie...
> View attachment 4093364
> Although, he's smaller than my smallest cat.
> ...


Yeah hes too cute to pass up. Is he a pup or full grown?


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 22, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Yeah hes too cute to pass up. Is he a pup or full grown?


Yeah, he's that ugly cute, always has bed head.
He's full grown... 
SH420


----------



## torontoke (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 22, 2018)

My Calypso before smoking a joint

And after smoking a joint


Not sure if it is available outside of Canada but the only kibble I would even consider giving my dog is Orijen. She usually gets that with grated sweet potato. She also usually gets a bowl of Astro original nonflavored yogurt for lunch each day.
Cheers .


----------



## ANC (Feb 23, 2018)

I want a dog like this one.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2018)

Just enjoying the sunshine & chillin in big brothers box.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just enjoying the sunshine & chillin in big brothers box.
> 
> View attachment 4094771


He's grown a lot!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> He's grown a lot!


Yes he has - prolly a result of a diet high in dryer sheets & boot laces. 

In fact he even looks guilty in that pic.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 24, 2018)

+rep for finding that, well done, Dia!


----------



## ANC (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Feb 26, 2018)

And that’s a good boy!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 26, 2018)

^^^
I can only see one eyeball and the top of a nose, but that's good enough.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 26, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> ^^^
> I can only see one eyeball and the top of a nose, but that's good enough.


Thanks, and interesting. The pic loaded uncommonly slow for me, but I’m seeing it all now so...?


----------



## pabloesqobar (Feb 26, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks, and interesting. The pic loaded uncommonly slow for me, but I’m seeing it all now so...?


The site is acting wonky, is all.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Thanks, and interesting. The pic loaded uncommonly slow for me, but I’m seeing it all now so...?


The site is going to crash and we'll need rescue dogs


----------



## ANC (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4096988
> And that’s a good boy!


Does he have chow or Shar pei in him ? The purple in the toung thing.
Good looking hound for sure.


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4096988
> And that’s a good boy!


you need to shave that dog's tongue


----------



## elkamino (Feb 27, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Does he have chow or Shar pei in him ? The purple in the toung thing.
> Good looking hound for sure.


Dunno Budsy’s actual breed, he’s a rescue. We think he’s a lab, rottie and pit cross. Mostly just a Lovedog tho!


----------



## elkamino (Feb 27, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Does he have chow or Shar pei in him ? The purple in the toung thing.
> Good looking hound for sure.


And...

“Any breed can have a tongue with dark pigment that ranges from blue to black in color, however there are some breeds that are more prone to it. Some have tongues that are entirely black with little to no pink and some have varying degrees of spots and patches. The blue/black on a dog's tongue are areas containing extra pigment. It is like a freckle or a birthmark on a person. Dogs can have these same spots on their skin, which are often covered by their coat.”


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> And...
> 
> “Any breed can have a tongue with dark pigment that ranges from blue to black in color, however there are some breeds that are more prone to it. Some have tongues that are entirely black with little to no pink and some have varying degrees of spots and patches. The blue/black on a dog's tongue are areas containing extra pigment. It is like a freckle or a birthmark on a person. Dogs can have these same spots on their skin, which are often covered by their coat.”


I didn't know this either - I thought it was a trait reserved for only a couple of breeds.

Thanks for the info.
+


----------



## ANC (Feb 27, 2018)

Chows have purple tongues.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 28, 2018)

MWD GGlory USAF


----------



## elkamino (Feb 28, 2018)

Ski touring above Anchorage yesterday


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't get why you would do that any more than why someone would sit around in a walk-in freezer.


----------



## elkamino (Feb 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> I don't get why you would do that any more than why someone would sit around in a walk-in freezer.


Well skiing pow is a sublime pleasure, and mostly we get off on the adrenaline, exercise and comradery.

But indeed, the solitude is part of the pleasure lol

.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2018)

it is beautiful...but it's just as beautiful from the window of a warm cabin where i'm drinking coco with rum


----------



## ANC (Feb 28, 2018)

It's all fun until someone gets Schumachered.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 28, 2018)

ANC said:


> It's all fun until someone gets Schumachered.


 Please explain that expression for those of us who don't get F1 coverage on TV.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 28, 2018)

getting severely injured in the pursuit of "fun"...i guess

like the old "agony of defeat" skier on wide world of sports


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 28, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> getting severely injured in the pursuit of "fun"...i guess
> 
> like the old *"agony of defeat" skier on wide world of sports*


I remember that dude - I wonder if he lived through that crash.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 28, 2018)

He lived: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinko_Bogataj


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 28, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> He lived: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinko_Bogataj


Bet he wished he hadn't....... growing old is a painful endeavor


----------



## ANC (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2018)

Tonight I am truly broken hearted. Last night Duchess suffered a series of seizures. Despite our best efforts we could do nothing for her. Permanent damage was done and we had a choice to make. For 9 and a half years she was by my side no matter what. I'm speechless and in total shock. A piece of me left last night.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tonight I am truly broken hearted. Last night Duchess suffered a series of seizures. Despite our best efforts we could do nothing for her. Permanent damage was done and we had a choice to make. For 9 and a half years she was by my side no matter what. I'm speechless and in total shock. A piece of me left last night. View attachment 4099647 View attachment 4099648 View attachment 4099649 View attachment 4099651


It always sucks bad to lose a friend.
Sorry to hear, man.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tonight I am truly broken hearted. Last night Duchess suffered a series of seizures. Despite our best efforts we could do nothing for her. Permanent damage was done and we had a choice to make. For 9 and a half years she was by my side no matter what. I'm speechless and in total shock. A piece of me left last night. View attachment 4099647 View attachment 4099648 View attachment 4099649 View attachment 4099651


Can't Like that ... so sorry man


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 3, 2018)

Very sorry to hear that Jimmy, condolences for your loss.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tonight I am truly broken hearted. Last night Duchess suffered a series of seizures. Despite our best efforts we could do nothing for her. Permanent damage was done and we had a choice to make. For 9 and a half years she was by my side no matter what. I'm speechless and in total shock. A piece of me left last night. View attachment 4099647 View attachment 4099648 View attachment 4099649 View attachment 4099651


Sincerest condolences to you my friend.
If only they out-lived us so we wouldn't have to do this.
I've done it too many times - go through the pictures of her & smile/cry.
It's cathartic/painful but will help.

I'm sorry bro.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Tonight I am truly broken hearted. Last night Duchess suffered a series of seizures. Despite our best efforts we could do nothing for her. Permanent damage was done and we had a choice to make. For 9 and a half years she was by my side no matter what. I'm speechless and in total shock. A piece of me left last night. View attachment 4099647 View attachment 4099648 View attachment 4099649 View attachment 4099651


My heart breaks for you. I am sorry for your loss. Words are woefully inadequate.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks guys. This was very unexpected. She's never had any health issues so we are very confused and lost right now.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 3, 2018)

So sorry to hear Jimmy. It's never easy when we lose a good friend especially suddenly. I hurt with you 
SH420


----------



## Bareback (Mar 4, 2018)

Sorry to hear this Jimmy, it is with a heavy heart that I post this. I'm going to give my ivy a long hug.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 4, 2018)

A close friend of mine also just lost her Spaniel. A stroke she says. 
So sorry @Jimmyjonestoo ...it's a double curse that not only do our dogs give us unconditional love for their short lives but then they break our hearts when they die. I'm sure you made a great dad for her.... Is the other dog grieving Duchess dying also?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 5, 2018)

We had a good morning swimming at the hiking trail. Got to stop and watch a bald eagle dive for fish for a while. That was a first for the wife so that was nice.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2018)

dannyboy602 said:


> A close friend of mine also just lost her Spaniel. A stroke she says.
> So sorry @Jimmyjonestoo ...it's a double curse that not only do our dogs give us unconditional love for their short lives but then they break our hearts when they die. I'm sure you made a great dad for her.... Is the other dog grieving Duchess dying also?


Yes. We have 3 others that are very confused. One is her daughter and seems to be taking it pretty hard. She hasn't eaten much the last couple days and just kinda lays around. She really enjoys woods walks with me so I'm going to take her out today maybe get her mind off it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 5, 2018)

Awww, Jimmy 

_"By the edge of the woods, at the foot of the hill,
is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.
For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.
No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health is renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.
They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and they sniff at the air.
All ears are pricked forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.
For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from the long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.
The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side by side, they cross over... together."_
_
inspired by a Norse Legend_


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 5, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Awww, Jimmy
> 
> _"By the edge of the woods, at the foot of the hill,
> is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
> ...


Thank you very much. Will pass this on to mamma. She's taking this very hard. Other than making soup she didn't gwt out of bed all weekend. I'm trying to stay busy and keep myself occupied.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 6, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Hey we have one of those big plastic balls. Doggo loves it. It's the only thing she can't destroy


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

Check the guy on the far right of the pic - looks like he's getting ready to "Mudpie" the dude on the other side of the royal pooch.



ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

No, he knows it is his comrade's turn to carry the holy moose dung next.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

ANC said:


> No, he knows it is his comrade's turn to carry the holy moose dung next.


If that's so then that Moose had the runs.
This is what it's supposed to look like.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)

looked like that before the monsoon struck.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 6, 2018)

My coffee looked like that before I ground it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 6, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> My coffee looked like that before I ground it.


They produce some big beans.


----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 7, 2018)

_"We found that adult dogs were more likely to want to interact and spend time with the speaker that used dog-directed speech with dog-related content, than they did those that used adult-directed speech with no dog-related content."_
_
_


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 7, 2018)

^^^^^
Bit of a lump in my throat right now.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 7, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> ^^^^^
> Bit of a lump in my throat right now.


Same here


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 8, 2018)

My buddy tested positive for Lyme at a routine vet visit. On antibiotics for 30 days before return visit.

No symptoms and nobody told him he's sick so he doesn't appear to be worried about it.

Fucking ticks are on all the wildlife now and a lot of deer, rabbits, skunks, racoons, etc. pass through daily/nightly.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 8, 2018)

Poor puppers


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Sortastupid (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2018)

lokie said:


>


That looks like fresh Baklava - lucky dogs indeed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2018)

Duchess came home today. Her and Duke can rest together again on the mantle.


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2018)

^^ I liked that post in solidarity for the love of our selfless friends.

We have the ashes of our past K9 family members as well as their collars and tags.

Whoever dies first, myself or the wife, will be buried with the remains.

Only the remains, as the memories will live on.







Please excuse me while I go to grieve in solitude.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Mar 13, 2018)

lokie said:


> ^^ I liked that post in solidarity for the love of our selfless friends.
> 
> We have the ashes of our past K9 family members as well as their collars and tags.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making me cry. I'm off to grieve as well. Honestly tho, thank you.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 13, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Thanks for making me cry. I'm off to grieve as well. Honestly tho, thank you.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## ANC (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

Baby Beagle boy is scheduled for his nut snip next month.
I'm not telling him that he's going to get "tutored"


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 15, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Baby Beagle boy is scheduled for his nut snip next month.
> I'm not telling him that he's going to get "tutored"


 just tell him if the vet is 50% efficient he'll have a ball


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 15, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> just tell him if the vet is 50% efficient he'll have a *ball*


"S"


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2018)

Comfortable?


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 19, 2018)

Intruder alert!

Never mind, it's just the neighbor's dog barking.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 19, 2018)

SH420


----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 25, 2018)

*Department of Defense ignores exploitation of heroic war dogs*​By law, the handlers are supposed to be the first in line to adopt their discharged dog. The bonds these human and canine soldiers form in war are deep and profound...heartbroken veterans of Iraq and Afghanistan are still searching for their long-lost dogs while those responsible aren’t even publicly shamed, let alone fined or prosecuted. The DoD’s final report on the matter will be published March 30, 2018. *There’s still time to call or write every member of the House Committee on Armed Services and demand more *

https://armedservices.house.gov/about/members
Click on the picture of your Rep for email. The Ranking member and Chairman won't take emails unless your Zip is in their district.


https://nypost.com/2018/03/24/department-of-defense-ignores-exploitation-of-heroic-war-dogs/

http://www.thepilot.com/news/report-faults-military-in-handling-of-military-dogs/article_12129300-2ecb-11e8-9c63-375cec7e0f40.html


----------



## Diabolical666 (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## dux (Mar 25, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4111816



Ya, except the kid is now in the dogs belly...


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 28, 2018)

My buddy rescued a short haired border collie from Virginia couple days ago.
  
2 years old, a little timid but she's found a home.


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2018)

MMM MMM GOOD!

Ever turn your back for a min an then find that someone else was sneaking a lap of your drink?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 30, 2018)

lokie said:


> MMM MMM GOOD!
> 
> Ever turn your back for a min an then find that someone else was sneaking a lap of your drink?
> 
> View attachment 4114070


No but I had an Australian Cattle Dog who wasn't above stealing food right out of your hand if you didn't pay attention.

I was still crushed when she died, every time I ate something and she wasn't there to stare at it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> No but I had an Australian Cattle Dog who wasn't above stealing food right out of your hand if you didn't pay attention.
> 
> I was still crushed when she died, every time I ate something and she wasn't there to stare at it.


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2018)

When we met my wife had a border collie that was very smart and sweet too.

I trusted that dog with my life but never around food. Fucker would steal the sandwich off of your plate in the blink of an eye if you were not paying attention.

He had a sweet tooth too. If it had sugar in it you had better not leave it out on the countertop.

Most of the problem stemmed from the fact that the kids would put their plates on the floor and let him clean up whatever was left on it. I did not agree with this practice but there was little I could do or say about it.

When your after a MILF the kids get away with murder.

Swift and sneaky he was.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2018)

I know this is the dog thread but, my cat that recently passed, one time she jumped up on the counter and took a 2lb, hot off the grill, tri tip, proceeded to throw it on the floor and have herself a tri tip feast. Stoopid cat
SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 30, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> I know this is the dog thread but, my cat that recently passed, one time she jumped up on the counter and took a 2lb, hot off the grill, tri tip, proceeded to throw it on the floor and have herself a tri tip feast. Stoopid cat
> SH420


Not stupid, rather brilliant initiative; kitty would have made a good Marine


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Not stupid, rather brilliant initiative; kitty would have made a good Marine


Lol, fuck that! I'm still mad at her! Lol. 

I think I'll cook up a tri tip today, in her honor!

SH420


----------



## Grandpapy (Mar 30, 2018)

My last Siamese would "cackle" when someone knocked at the door, one night shortly after moving into a new home, he "cackled without a knock, I opened the door to see 3 deer and then him chasing after them. After heart surgery I would do two laps around the block, he would always walk beside me, but only for one lap! always waiting at the front door.
He would always welcome us home by rolling once on the floor (more of a stretch to limber up for feeding) It was cute to have people enter in with me I would say "Hey roll over, roll over"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 30, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


> My last Siamese would "cackle" when someone knocked at the door, one night shortly after moving into a new home, he "cackled without a knock, I opened the door to see 3 deer and then him chasing after them. After heart surgery I would do two laps around the block, he would always walk beside me, but only for one lap! always waiting at the front door.
> He would always welcome us home by rolling once on the floor (more of a stretch to limber up for feeding) It was cute to have people enter in with me I would say "Hey roll over, roll over"


Mine would take walks as well... put her on a leash and it turned into a drag vs walk.
She actually liked car rides. She would climb in all the time and off we would go, she loved it. One of my other cats tried a car ride... that didn't go well at all. lol.
SH420


----------



## ANC (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Diabolical666 (Apr 2, 2018)

Fun facts about pit bulls
https://www.adoptapet.com/blog/for-over-100-years-pitbulls-were-our-babysitters/
I enjoyed tthe old pics


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 2, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Fun facts about pit bulls
> https://www.adoptapet.com/blog/for-over-100-years-pitbulls-were-our-babysitters/
> I enjoyed tthe old pics


Nice and here I was misled into believing it was the St. Bernard!


----------



## ANC (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2018)

MWC....Oh Noes!!



_belated April Fool's _


----------



## 757growin (Apr 4, 2018)

Walked in on the kids playing with cupcake the cane corso. Looks like a scholar.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2018)

Just back from the Spa with my new ear-rings.


----------



## lokie (Apr 6, 2018)

I don't have a samoyed but my dog does this when he want me to do his bidding.






This maneuver always makes me smile for the judges.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> MWC....Oh Noes!!
> 
> View attachment 4116850
> 
> _belated April Fool's _


My neighbor growing up had a cat he trained to use the toilet.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> MMM MMM GOOD!
> 
> Ever turn your back for a min an then find that someone else was sneaking a lap of your drink?
> 
> View attachment 4114070


My hybrids wouldn't mess with your food. The only exception was venison. Venison made them into something else completely.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> My neighbor growing up had a cat he trained to use the toilet.


One of our cats, trained herself to use the toilet, but only to pee. She'll poop in the shower, right on the drain 

SH420


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 7, 2018)

lokie said:


> I don't have a samoyed but my dog does this when he want me to do his bidding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Havanese paws when she wants affection, or food, or attention.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 7, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> My Havanese paws when she wants affection, or food, or attention.


I used to do that when I was married


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Apr 7, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> One of our cats, trained herself to use the toilet, but only to pee. She'll poop in the shower, right on the drain
> 
> SH420


I've had a couple do that. There's something weird about the first time you walk into the bathroom and your cat gives you that awkward "don't watch me while I go" look while they're dropping a deuce with their legs straddling the toilet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I've had a couple do that. There's something weird about the first time you walk into the bathroom and your cat gives you that awkward "don't watch me while I go" look while they're dropping a deuce with their legs straddling the toilet.


Their fault for leaving the door open 

SH420


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 13, 2018)

Happy Friday!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 13, 2018)

^^ Too cute - it is almost impossible to be mad at a Beagle (especially one you love).
Unless you're a Boerboel of course - big brother can make his attitude known.


----------



## lokie (Apr 14, 2018)

Originally posted in the funny pix thread by @herbose .
I liked it and thought it deserved a spot in here too.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4122439
> Originally posted in the funny pix thread by @herbose .
> I liked it and thought it deserved a spot in here too.


LOL


----------



## dangledo (Apr 15, 2018)

I think he's part cat


----------



## 420God (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2018)

420God said:


> View attachment 4122616


Made me remember this


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 15, 2018)

Window warning system.


----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 15, 2018)

New addition to the family ...Neopolitan x bullmastiff


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> New addition to the family ...Neopolitan x bullmastiffView attachment 4122833


Cute Puppy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

Today my baby boy becomes a Eunuch.

 

Ciao fellas.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Today my baby boy becomes a Eunuch.
> 
> View attachment 4127523
> 
> Ciao fellas.


Your boy? and here I thought he belonged to the wife. Good luck, I always hate when they have to use general anesthetic, scares the crap outta me


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Your boy? and here I thought he belonged to the wife. Good luck, I always hate when they have to use general anesthetic, scares the crap outta me


He is Mrs. GWN's dog (but in name only apparently )

Annnddd this is where you were supposed to say something comforting to assuage my own anesthesia/surgery fears.


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

^^ Oh, now that makes me feel better.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Today my baby boy becomes a Eunuch.
> 
> View attachment 4127523
> 
> Ciao fellas.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> He is Mrs. GWN's dog (but in name only apparently )
> 
> *Annnddd this is where you were supposed to say something comforting to assuage my own anesthesia/surgery fears.*


What the fuck  by now you should know I'm not the touchy feelie kind of gurl. I'm the show me your last nerve so I can hop on it kind 

You're welcome


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 26, 2018)

The Vet just called - he did fine & is in "recovery".

I can breath again.


----------



## choomer (Apr 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Vet just called - he did fine & is in "recovery".
> I can breath again.


Congratulations!
It's always good when a family member (at least that's how i view my dogs) is in the clear.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The Vet just called - he did fine & is in "recovery".
> 
> I can breath again.


Wonderful I'm so glad and blue looks meh on you ;D


----------



## elkamino (Apr 26, 2018)

Got a 10 week old girl two days ago... gonna provide our other guy company. She’s fun n feisty we might call her Sveetie Pie


----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (Apr 30, 2018)

Yesterday, I met a guy with 2 very healthy rescue greyhounds. He talked about how horrible even highly acclaimed pet food was. He feeds them chicken, beef, turkey, sweet potato, rice, and was giving them egg noodles, which I warned him about. He told me about a book titled *Food Pets Die For,* and that the author is having a hard time gaining traction, something I know all too well, 

My company (www.vitalityscience.com) formulates our own all natural supplements and remedies for Cats and Dogs. Alas even after 12 years and hundreds of phenomenal testimonials, we have not cracked 1% of the market.

I quizzed him about adding oils. Turns out he was not, so I told him about adding ~ 1/2 tsp each of coconut oil and avocado to each feeding.

Hope this helps you keep your companions healthy and happy for a long time


----------



## macsnax (Apr 30, 2018)

PetFlora said:


> Yesterday, I met a guy with 2 very healthy rescue greyhounds. He talked about how horrible even highly acclaimed pet food was. He feeds them chicken, beef, turkey, sweet potato, rice, and was giving them egg noodles, which I warned him about. He told me about a book titled *Food Pets Die For,* and that the author is having a hard time gaining traction, something I know all too well,
> 
> My company (www.vitalityscience.com) formulates our own all natural supplements and remedies for Cats and Dogs. Alas even after 12 years and hundreds of phenomenal testimonials, we have not cracked 1% of the market.
> 
> ...


My dad's dogs live for a long time because of what he feeds them. Wild game and fish. Most of his dogs make it to 18-20 yrs. He has one right now that's 18, my dog that I had growing up made it to 20. People seem a little in disbelief when I tell them this but it's no joke.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 2, 2018)

My kid moved back down south, and I guess Sacha has kind of been being a little(big) punk lately. A little too much for my daughter to whip into shape, so she brought in a dog trainer. Please don’t give me shit about the collar!

Sacha is almost a yr old now.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2018)

I've got one of those collars but I don't need it much any more.

Mastiffs can be hard headed.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 2, 2018)

We used that collar but only for 3 months training purposes once we were happy we have never used the chain again.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 2, 2018)

Anyone else not able to post pics ? Seems to be just today its happening


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 2, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone else not able to post pics ? Seems to be just today its happening


Sunni said they are working on the site so it's a bit weird now.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 2, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone else not able to post pics ? Seems to be just today its happening


Does the pic flash for a sec but doesn't load? Thought it was just me


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 2, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Does the pic flash for a sec but doesn't load? Thought it was just me


The upload button is completely non functional on my end. Does nothing.

At least we usually have one. I'm on a xenforo boxing site that has no upload button. Never see any pic posts. Just mods I guess.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 3, 2018)

Wake up! Wake up! 
My Dabbas almost does this..just steps on me with her getaway sticks


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2018)

Our beagle walks on me, my head, my hair etc... until I get up & let him out.

Thank God the Boerboel dosen't do that - he'd kill me or the Mrs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2018)

Speaking of the big boy - I got home Monday afternoon to him shaking his head, walking lopsided, ear bleeding, scratching at it constantly and an aural hematoma (sp).
I could instantly tell he was in mega-discomfort. I'm so glad I know my vet on a personal level as she squeezed him in Tuesday afternoon despite a full surgery sked & diagnosed yeast infection and an unknown allergy. Pregnazone, pain pills, sedatives, ear wash & some sorta special cream - did I mention she waived the "emergency walk-in cost" of the appointment?
He's hella better now, but was quite touchy (read growley) if you even looked at the ear let alone tried to touch it.


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 3, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Speaking of the big boy - I got home Monday afternoon to him shaking his head, walking lopsided, ear bleeding, scratching at it constantly and an aural hematoma (sp).
> I could instantly tell he was in mega-discomfort. I'm so glad I know my vet on a personal level as she squeezed him in Tuesday afternoon despite a full surgery sked & diagnosed yeast infection and an unknown allergy. Pregnazone, pain pills, sedatives, ear wash & some sorta special cream - did I mention she waived the "emergency walk-in cost" of the appointment?
> He's hella better now, but was quite touchy (read growley) if you even looked at the ear let alone tried to touch it.


Dabs got the same thing cpl weeks ago. No more scraps for her..too much carbs i think it was. I swear my vet just squeezed some vagisil in her ears and slapped me with $150 bill: / but once i cut that out no problems since and the vagisil worked great lol


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 3, 2018)

A bath...and you are going to do what to my ears?!?!
You can see a bit of her ear. She mangeled then to bloody pulps in about 4 hrs.


----------



## curious2garden (May 3, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> A bath...and you are going to do what to my ears?!?!
> You can see a bit of her ear. She mangeled then to bloody pulps in about 4 hrs.
> View attachment 4130816


Wow she's grown up Dia! She sure looks good


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 3, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Wow she's grown up Dia! She sure looks good


8mo. 45lbs shes a big Dabbas. Still growing too. About 80lbs she will be..cant wait till thats steppin on my head in the morning. I should have had her 1st meal scheduled at noon instead of 6am.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2018)




----------



## PetFlora (May 4, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 4130738
> Wake up! Wake up!
> My Dabbas almost does this..just steps on me with her getaway sticks


get a dog they said. It will make a wonderful companion they said


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> 8mo. 45lbs shes a big Dabbas. Still growing too. About 80lbs she will be..cant wait till thats steppin on my head in the morning. I should have had her 1st meal scheduled at noon instead of 6am.


See if you can start slowly shifting her meal times by 30 minutes at a time till you get noon dialed in LOL.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2018)

Loo the lion hunter lost a nail....
 
But he rocks the foot like a boss


----------



## curious2garden (May 4, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Loo the lion hunter lost a nail....
> View attachment 4131218
> But he rocks the foot like a boss


I love the brave look on his face, what a cutie


----------



## elkamino (May 4, 2018)

Budsy and the new pup check out an old caribou shed


----------



## Corso312 (May 5, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4131345Budsy and the new pup check out an old caribou shed



Nice pic.. That shed was on your property?


----------



## elkamino (May 5, 2018)

Corso312 said:


> Nice pic.. That shed was on your property?


Lol no I live in Anchorage, it was only in the yard because I found it last fall while looking for one still on the hoof on the Denali Highway. The dogs just found now it because our snow finally melted out and exposed it.


----------



## Corso312 (May 5, 2018)

Nice.. Outstanding pics man


----------



## Corso312 (May 5, 2018)

Is that caribou? Btw


----------



## elkamino (May 5, 2018)

Corso312 said:


> Is that caribou? Btw


Yep


----------



## Corso312 (May 5, 2018)

Nice.. Looks like you got a great life up there.. Any pics of other wildlife?


----------



## elkamino (May 5, 2018)

Corso312 said:


> Nice.. Looks like you got a great life up there.. Any pics of other wildlife?


 

Very good life yes but Anchorage is not the good part. 

Since you asked, this isn’t a dog but was damn comfortable around people nonetheless!


----------



## Corso312 (May 5, 2018)

Keep em comin


----------



## ss nimrod (May 6, 2018)

This is Harold, some sort of Pitbull mix, very, smart, very, very friendly, he just wants to play.

My wife only adopts "Rescue Dogs", usually the dogs have been returned 2-3 times before we adopt them.

All the rescue dogs we're had over the last 30 years have been good dogs, they just needed to know limits and security, give them that and you've got a pal for life


----------



## elkamino (May 6, 2018)

Budsy n Ruthie


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 6, 2018)

Zena, 16 almost 17 rescued from a shelter all those years ago, Duke picked her out (her older wiser kinder brother, he passed in 2012) She still likes to keep her toys near for comfort.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4131998
> Budsy n Ruthie


I'm a sucker for a white muzzle . ..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4131835
> 
> Very good life yes but Anchorage is not the good part.
> 
> Since you asked, this isn’t a dog but was damn comfortable around people nonetheless!


Where'd you take that pic?
I know that Goats are not that spooky (I've taken several), but that is ridiculously close.


----------



## elkamino (May 6, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Where'd you take that pic?
> I know that Goats are not that spooky (I've taken several), but that is ridiculously close.


Shot it on Montana’s Froze To Death Plateau. Sorry not AK lol. It’s the climbers route up Granite Peak so gets a bit of traffic and the goats are conditioned to people. They follow you around waiting for you to pee then they eat the wet ground for the salts. Immediately. Close enough to hit with a walking stick, with sharp ass horns and muscular AF. I found it easy to pee but it was harder for the lady. 

Budsy in the Chugach, this February. 7 miles from the house


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 8, 2018)

Keeps going awal. I spanked her with a newspaper wad. This was before dinner last night and just now at 7am she has stopped pouting. That paper wad didnt hurt her physically but mentally it destroyed her lol.
" Im sowwwy mum, but given the next opportunity i will probably do it again"


----------



## Diabolical666 (May 8, 2018)

Ok 3 hrs of figgiting with this invisible fence I finally got it. I tore the box open and hidden inside a flap was the manual for the collar. Prior i was gettin just a small shock. As per manual I had to set the correction level on the collar itself also. Ok so I tested it on myself and ouch! So I strapped it on her, walked her on a leash towards the line and she stood straight up and yiped a cpl times so i yanked her back. She cowered to the house and went to her pouty corner. Next pee break, I will just let her loose and watch her to see how she does. I did lower the level from 10 to 7. I hope she learns to yield back.
Anyone use one of these...any tips or tricks?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 9, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 9, 2018)

Hunting dogs may benefit from antioxidant boost in diet
https://phys.org/news/2018-05-dogs-benefit-antioxidant-boost-diet.html


----------



## Singlemalt (May 9, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Ok 3 hrs of figgiting with this invisible fence I finally got it. I tore the box open and hidden inside a flap was the manual for the collar. Prior i was gettin just a small shock. As per manual I had to set the correction level on the collar itself also. Ok so I tested it on myself and ouch! So I strapped it on her, walked her on a leash towards the line and she stood straight up and yiped a cpl times so i yanked her back. She cowered to the house and went to her pouty corner. Next pee break, I will just let her loose and watch her to see how she does. I did lower the level from 10 to 7. I hope she learns to yield back.
> Anyone use one of these...any tips or tricks?


I used the type with a buried wire perimeter and little flags spaced along the perimeter for the dog to see. It also made an audible sound when the dog got close as well as low power zaps that increased as he got close to perimeter. Had mine set to 6/10 power and worked great. Gave him 2 acres to fuck around in. 4 months and he got the lesson. Later years he'd wander off a bit but stay in sight and all I had to do was show him the collar and he'd stick close


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I used the type with a buried wire perimeter and little flags spaced along the perimeter for the dog to see. It also made an audible sound when the dog got close as well as low power zaps that increased as he got close to perimeter. Had mine set to 6/10 power and worked great. Gave him 2 acres to fuck around in. 4 months and he got the lesson. Later years he'd wander off a bit but stay in sight and all I had to do was show him the collar and he'd stick close


My folks had that set up in a huge yard. One of the dogs was a full size bull headed Doberman whom when she wanted out would run full bore at the flags, a brief yelp as she went through & then she was free range.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My folks had that set up in a huge yard. One of the dogs was a full size bull headed Doberman whom when she wanted out would run full bore at the flags, a brief yelp as she went through & then she was free range.


I had a male Dobe, same thing. Used a run made of aircraft cable and that worked ok


----------



## elkamino (May 9, 2018)

Dogs. Bring. Joy.


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4133373 Dogs. Bring. Joy.


and sticks  and in my Pearl's case sparrows when she gets lucky


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> and sticks  and in my Pearl's case sparrows when she gets lucky


 "joy stick" explained!


----------



## The Outdoorsman (May 9, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4131998
> Budsy n Ruthie


[Oh my stop teasing me, best dog,hunting partner, roommates. I lucked into a 105lber. for 75$ off the classifieds. Ill bring up a picture here. Nope, guess my computer is a pile of shit and won't let upload images


----------



## Bareback (May 9, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Ok 3 hrs of figgiting with this invisible fence I finally got it. I tore the box open and hidden inside a flap was the manual for the collar. Prior i was gettin just a small shock. As per manual I had to set the correction level on the collar itself also. Ok so I tested it on myself and ouch! So I strapped it on her, walked her on a leash towards the line and she stood straight up and yiped a cpl times so i yanked her back. She cowered to the house and went to her pouty corner. Next pee break, I will just let her loose and watch her to see how she does. I did lower the level from 10 to 7. I hope she learns to yield back.
> Anyone use one of these...any tips or tricks?


Yeah I have one, my dog runs through it and then stays out side of it until I true it off. 

Sorry nothing helpful here.


----------



## cannabineer (May 9, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> [Oh my stop teasing me, best dog,hunting partner, roommates. I lucked into a 105lber. for 75$ off the classifieds. Ill bring up a picture here. Nope, guess my computer is a pile of shit and won't let upload images


 I think on price per pound GWN has you licked


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> I think on price per pound GWN has you licked


----------



## curious2garden (May 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4133451


OMG now that's a tongue!


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4133451


Has he ever woke you up dragging that wet tongue across your face...lol.. get up dad, I want out. Lick lick slobber lick..


----------



## lokie (May 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My folks had that set up in a huge yard. One of the dogs was a full size bull headed Doberman whom when she wanted out would run full bore at the flags, a brief yelp as she went through & then she was free range.


I tried one for my dogs. It did not work on them.

Oh it would shock them, they were too dumb to get back in range or run out of it.
Fools would just stop in their tracks and sit, with the collar shocking them all the while.

I turned it off permanently when I found one dog had burn marks under its collar and the second 
dog had visible marks too.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 9, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Has he ever woke you up dragging that wet tongue across your face...lol.. get up dad, I want out. Lick lick slobber lick..


That's not actually a pic of my dog, but you get the idea.
And as far as slobbering, I got lucky again in that mine is whats considered "Damp" mouthed - he does not slobber unless he knows he's getting fed.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 9, 2018)

Any of you with older dogs that the Vet prescribed Galliprant (grapiprant tablets)? What an amazing transformation in my 16 year old Zena, she was lethargic with hip\joint pain arthritic etc.. I was starting to think maybe she would be better off..... So I asked the vet in November after her check-up and he said she is happy and relatively healthy for her age but her joints seem really painful. That is when he suggested that we try the galliprant if that did not help then maybe it was time. I am happy to say I have seen a drastic change. You can see she still has pain but by December for the first time in over a year she jumped up on the couch on her own again! The year before I had bought those doggie steps and she would climb up those but the past year she didn't even use them and would stay in her doggie beg instead of the furniture. She doesn't "jump" sometimes it is more of a climb on the furniture as much as she did when young but she naps on her recliner and the couch again which makes me smile every time I find her there.

Just figured I would share if anyone has an older dog dealing with pain and hadn't heard about galliprant. They did not have it when we had to put her older brother Duke down in 2012, I wish they had might of been able to relieve some of his pain and had him underfoot a little longer.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4133451



Gene "douche bag" Simmons eat your heart out lol

My poor girl tore a tendon in her knee about 5 weeks ago now chasing a deer. Thanks to my limiting her movement, no small feat, and some gelatine and vitaminC, she seems to be healing well. 
The dirty looks I get because she cant run or swim are hilarious.
 

Cheers


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's not actually a pic of my dog, but you get the idea.
> And as far as slobbering, I got lucky again in that mine is whats considered "Damp" mouthed - he does not slobber unless he knows he's getting fed.


Cool..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Any of you with older dogs that the Vet prescribed Galliprant (grapiprant tablets)? What an amazing transformation in my 16 year old Zena, she was lethargic with hip\joint pain arthritic etc.. I was starting to think maybe she would be better off..... So I asked the vet in November after her check-up and he said she is happy and relatively healthy for her age but her joints seem really painful. That is when he suggested that we try the galliprant if that did not help then maybe it was time. I am happy to say I have seen a drastic change. You can see she still has pain but by December for the first time in over a year she jumped up on the couch on her own again! The year before I had bought those doggie steps and she would climb up those but the past year she didn't even use them and would stay in her doggie beg instead of the furniture. She doesn't "jump" sometimes it is more of a climb on the furniture as much as she did when young but she naps on her recliner and the couch again which makes me smile every time I find her there.
> 
> Just figured I would share if anyone has an older dog dealing with pain and hadn't heard about galliprant. They did not have it when we had to put her older brother Duke down in 2012, I wish they had might of been able to relieve some of his pain and had him underfoot a little longer.


Thanks for sharing. I'll have to ask are local vet if it's a good choice for her, she's on a low dose of doggy ibuprofen. this ol'girl turned 17 this February.. her back hips get stiff and give her a hard time with stairs sometimes..
She hates getting her picture taken...lol..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 9, 2018)

Mason a.k.a. wuss puss..
He's not so shy about getting his picture taken..lol


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (May 11, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'll have to ask are local vet if it's a good choice for her, she's on a low dose of doggy ibuprofen. this ol'girl turned 17 this February.. her back hips get stiff and give her a hard time with stairs sometimes..View attachment 4133545
> She hates getting her picture taken...lol..


I was warned off of ibuprofen for dogs. Then the vet gave the dog a script for Tram adol- my dog fucking hated it and refused to eat the tablets.

He's been on a daily pea sized dose of canna butter for 18 months now and the only time he complains is when I forget to put it in his dinner!


----------



## farmerfischer (May 11, 2018)

ttystikk said:


> I was warned off of ibuprofen for dogs. Then the vet gave the dog a script for Tram adol- my dog fucking hated it and refused to eat the tablets.
> 
> He's been on a daily pea sized dose of canna butter for 18 months now and the only time he complains is when I forget to put it in his dinner!


I'm not sure exactly what it is.(on my way to work). all i know is it an antiinflammatory.. its got a weird name, I want to say vetprofrin but im sure that's wrong.. these that she is taken are like dog food tables, not a real pill, and she doesn't seem to mind them.. she get excited just like with any other treat I give her.. if I remember when I get home I'll look and see what they are..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 11, 2018)

I snapped this yesterday.. Mason loves his buddy Coco


----------



## ANC (May 11, 2018)




----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Lol

You don't get out much, I'm guessing?


----------



## ANC (May 12, 2018)

Noooo, there are stupid people out there.


----------



## ttystikk (May 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Noooo, there are stupid people out there.


Too right!


----------



## blu3bird (May 13, 2018)

She don't like having her picture taken so she closed her eyes lol


----------



## elkamino (May 14, 2018)

Tried to climb OMalley Peak in the Chugach yesterday but got turned around as the route got a lil too slick n high consequence for Budsy


----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2018)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (May 18, 2018)

Saw this badass yesterday at a car show


----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2018)

​When Texarkana, Texas, police officer Travis Frost was called out to handle a “vicious” pit bull in a residential neighborhood, he was prepared to deal with a dangerous canine. Instead, he found a big brown dog making himself at home on someone’s front porch. To be on the safe side, Frost left the door of his squad car open when he got out to approach the stray — just in case he needed to make a hasty retreat. Then he whistled for the dog, who promptly came to him, tail wagging.

While waiting for animal control, Frost took some photos with his new pal, which were posted to the Texarkana Police Department’s Facebook page.

“Pit Bulls have a bit of a bad reputation,” the post read. “Travis said that, while you should always be careful around any dog that you don’t know, you shouldn’t automatically assume that all pit bulls are bad dogs. They might be really loving like this guy was this morning.”

The dog was comfortable with Frost — and his police car. In fact, the intimidating-looking dog turned out to be a good-natured goofball.

All’s well that ends well in this case: According to the police department’s Facebook post, Animal Care and Adoption Center in Texarkana was able to locate the dog’s owners through his microchip. The happy pooch was reunited with his family within 24 hours. In an update to the post, the police department acknowledged that several people had pointed out that the dog is actually an not a pit bull, but an American bully, which is a mix of a American Stratffordshire terrier and a pit bull.

Whatever his breed, we’re happy he’s safe and sound!

https://www.facebook.com/texarkanapolice/posts/1650672868321256


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 20, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> ​When Texarkana, Texas, police officer Travis Frost was called out to handle a “vicious” pit bull in a residential neighborhood, he was prepared to deal with a dangerous canine. Instead, he found a big brown dog making himself at home on someone’s front porch. To be on the safe side, Frost left the door of his squad car open when he got out to approach the stray — just in case he needed to make a hasty retreat. Then he whistled for the dog, who promptly came to him, tail wagging.
> 
> While waiting for animal control, Frost took some photos with his new pal, which were posted to the Texarkana Police Department’s Facebook page.
> 
> ...


I bet if the dog were black it'd be dead.
Sorry that was a little dark...
SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> ​When Texarkana, Texas, police officer Travis Frost was called out to handle a “vicious” pit bull in a residential neighborhood, he was prepared to deal with a dangerous canine. Instead, he found a big brown dog making himself at home on someone’s front porch. To be on the safe side, Frost left the door of his squad car open when he got out to approach the stray — just in case he needed to make a hasty retreat. Then he whistled for the dog, who promptly came to him, tail wagging.
> 
> While waiting for animal control, Frost took some photos with his new pal, which were posted to the Texarkana Police Department’s Facebook page.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful dog.
It's a shame what they do to their ears in the name of "breed standard".

I love a happy ending. : )


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2018)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2018)

lol, DOGSEC


----------



## curious2garden (May 25, 2018)

Viszla, Feco and her handler


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2018)




----------



## farmerfischer (May 25, 2018)

It's 93°f In the shade today..


----------



## farmerfischer (May 25, 2018)

He saying let's go for a swim..lol


----------



## Gary Goodson (May 25, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> ​When Texarkana, Texas, police officer Travis Frost was called out to handle a “vicious” pit bull in a residential neighborhood, he was prepared to deal with a dangerous canine. Instead, he found a big brown dog making himself at home on someone’s front porch. To be on the safe side, Frost left the door of his squad car open when he got out to approach the stray — just in case he needed to make a hasty retreat. Then he whistled for the dog, who promptly came to him, tail wagging.
> 
> While waiting for animal control, Frost took some photos with his new pal, which were posted to the Texarkana Police Department’s Facebook page.
> 
> ...


Awesome story BB 


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What a beautiful dog.
> It's a shame what they do to their ears in the name of "breed standard".
> 
> I love a happy ending. : )


I saw the pic and thought the same thing. What a beautiful dog.


ANC said:


>


This really made me lol. What a good doggy. He probably really thinks he’s a human.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> He saying let's go for a swim..lol
> View attachment 4141382


No, he jus' had him sum cat poopz and wants to give you a kiss


----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2018)

By CHIP REID CBS NEWS May 22, 2018, 6:56 PM
*Heroic military dogs honored with K-9 Medal of Courage*​
As a nation, we take pride in honoring our war heroes -- even if they have four legs.

Summer, a 7-year-old yellow lab, and retired Air Force Sgt. Micah Jones, are a TSA explosives-detection team working for the Amtrak police. Jones admits he must have the best job in the world. In part, he says, because he gets to spend all day with his best friend.





Military dog Summer was a bomb-sniffing dog in Afghanistan.​​
"The times where I have training and I have to leave her at home, it's horrible," Jones said. Before working here, Summer did her bomb sniffing in Afghanistan where she saved the lives of numerous U.S. Marines.
On Tuesday, Summer was on Capitol Hill where she received the American Humane Lois Pope K-9 Medal of Courage, one of five military dogs honored for their extraordinary valor.

Jag also served in Afghanistan, with retired Army Sgt. Dennis Dow, who says Jag is a hero by any definition. Dow says Jag came under fire many times, but "in no way shape or form" understood the seriousness of the situation.






Jag and Ret. Army Sgt. Dennis Dow.​
Dow says "no way" would he be alive today if it weren't for Jag. "There's a lot of guys who'd be dead today. A whole lot."

Dow's wife Jacqueline says Jag still plays a vital role, helping her husband cope with a severe case of post-traumatic stress disorder. "Jag is the reason why Dennis gets out of the house, really," Jacqueline says. "The only reason why."
Dow tries every day to pay Jag back for all he's done. "This guy took care of me," Dow said. "It's my turn to take care of him."

Taking care of our nation's heroes -- and giving them the respect and honor they deserve.






Military dog Jag served in Afghanistan.​
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/k-9-medal-of-courage-war-heroes-honored/
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/05/23/military-dog-heroes-honored-with-k-9-medal-courage.html


----------



## farmerfischer (May 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> No, he jus' had him sum cat poopz and wants to give you a kiss


Nah,, this one cleans the litter box for me..lol.. and she has the breath to prove it..


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 26, 2018)

farmerfischer said:


> Nah,, this one cleans the litter box for me..lol.. and she has the breath to prove it..View attachment 4141834


One of mine picks up her own poo and helps with cat poo when she can. I always say litter box poo is like almond Rocha to dogs

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (May 27, 2018)

awwwww

https://www.wftv.com/news/trending-now/service-dog-gives-birth-to-litter-of-puppies-at-florida-airport/757094238


----------



## Singlemalt (May 27, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4142209
> 
> awwwww
> 
> https://www.wftv.com/news/trending-now/service-dog-gives-birth-to-litter-of-puppies-at-florida-airport/757094238


I'd imagine there was an immediate palpable drop in negativity and tension in that airport once folks saw that was occurring


----------



## BarnBuster (May 27, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> I'd imagine there was an immediate palpable drop in negativity and tension in that airport once folks saw that was occurring


And kudis to fire and rescue for the assist. Can't buy that kind of good will.


----------



## elkamino (May 27, 2018)

Nice to have the lakes unfrozen again, Budsy is stoked!


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4142464 View attachment 4142465 View attachment 4142466
> Nice to have the lakes unfrozen again, Budsy is stoked!


Beautiful shots. Thanks for the reminder on how much I miss the rockies lol

Cheers


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4142464 View attachment 4142465 View attachment 4142466
> Nice to have the lakes unfrozen again, Budsy is stoked!


Who's the puppy?


----------



## BarnBuster (May 28, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (May 28, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Who's the puppy?


Zorra!

Named for her mask


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 1, 2018)

*War Dog: The 50-year-old mystery of a pioneering SEAL dog*
​When Mike Bailey talks about his time with Prince, he can still smell the jungle. He can see the rusty-red German shepherd’s nose twitch at a whiff of danger. Still hear the footfalls of a hundred North Vietnamese soldiers passing in the dark while he and his dog hid. Still feel the mortar explosions and the blood oozing from a wound in Prince’s head.

So yes – a story in the history blog of The Virginian-Pilot grabbed his attention. Once it found its way to him, anyway.

Bailey doesn’t spend much time online. Now 72, he lives in Blaine, Wash., a small town in the far northwest corner of the country. He prefers a low-key life. A more plugged-in friend sent him the article about Prince.

The words brought it all rushing back. Prince was one of the few feel-good stories to come out of America’s most unpopular war: a dog from Chesapeake who knew no fear.

He became the first SEAL dog and a media darling – the subject of nearly a dozen headlines from 1967 to ’71 in The Virginian-Pilot and the old Ledger-Star. Prince saved lives. Had two Purple Hearts hung around his shaggy neck. Did four tours in Vietnam...

*This is a long article but worth reading. There are 3 parts to it and linked at the bottom of the page. Enjoy *

https://pilotonline.com/news/military/local/article_0ea1bb9e-27b7-11e8-a7a7-576fe7b5a72b.html?__vfz=medium=sharebar
​


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Jun 7, 2018)

I reckon Zorra will have to top 100#, if she ever wants to grow into those Dumbo ears.

Too bad they don’t help her listen any better... not that I’m complaining lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2018)

Let's talk ears.
You can tell when he's had a drink as his are wet half way up from dangling in the water dish.


And as a typical beagle he listens to his nose & nothing else when he's outside. . . but the new electronic collar is fixing that rapidly.
One quick push of the vibrate button brings him running to me.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 7, 2018)

Just wanted to let all you dog folks know about my experience with my girl tearing the ligament in her rear right knee. It has been a few days past the two month mark and she has healed up great. It has been rough keeping her immobile for that long, but seems to of paid off. We still wont be going on any long hikes or swimming sessions for another month or so. 
It was recommended to me to give her gelatin and vitamin c to help with the healing process. Which I did via baking gelatin and vitamin c gel caps sprinkled on her food or in her yogurt.
 

Cheers


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 8, 2018)

Dabs 9mo.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2018)

*Husband Tells Wife 'It's Me or the Dogs!' Wife Chooses Dogs, Ends 25-Year Marriage





*​https://people.com/pets/woman-gives-up-husband-for-dogs/


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 9, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Dabs 9mo.
> View attachment 4148085


Oh those ears LOL!


----------



## Andrewk420 (Jun 9, 2018)

Baxter on the left and Nala on the right.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes 


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Let's talk ears.
> You can tell when he's had a drink as his are wet half way up from dangling in the water dish.
> View attachment 4147472
> 
> ...


best investment ever. 2 shocks sealed the deal. Dabs stays right close to me now. I still put the collar on her when shes out sniffin around. She wont even go close to the flag lines. Its like a whole new dog, listens to every word i say. When i say come..no matter whats goung on she comes. All from just 2 shocks.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 11, 2018)

Where you digging again?!?!
 
No maww, I wasnt diggin. Why you ask ?


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Flash63 (Jun 11, 2018)

Here is my two best friends,complete opposites..duke (the black one)and cooper


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Here is my two best friends,complete opposites..duke (the black one)and cooperView attachment 4149562


how old is duke? He looks wiser then yoda.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 11, 2018)

Duke is 101/2 yrs old,still has lots of fight in him though!He has too,as cooper is only 15months and kinda of an asshole.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Duke is 101/2 yrs old,still has lots of fight in him though!He has too,as cooper is only 15months and kinda of an asshole.


full lab or mix?


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 11, 2018)

Cooper before the haircut.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> full lab or mix?


Father is golden retriever,mother a black lab...honestly he’s the most well mannered and laid back dog ive ever had.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Father is golden retriever,mother a black lab...honestly he’s the most well mannered and laid back dog ive ever had.


Thought so. Retriever and lab mix make great pups.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

I own 1 English springer spaniel 2 blueticks and 2 beagles.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I own 1 English springer spaniel 2 blueticks and 2 beagles.


Must be a loud household.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Must be a loud household.


Just the beagles. All others are silent if we're not hunting.


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Just the beagles. All others are silent if we're not hunting.


I was kinda referring the beagles..lol,my neighbor has two,and they never shut up.


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> I was kinda referring the beagles..lol,my neighbor has two,and they never shut up.


 Yup they can be crazy. But if you run them their good most of the time. I try to get them to the club to run rabbits once a week.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> I own 1 English springer spaniel 2 blueticks and 2 beagles.


Big Boy

(The Grand boys were putting stickers on his ears)

Little Boy


----------



## Flash63 (Jun 11, 2018)

jacksmuff said:


> Yup they can be crazy. But if you run them their good most of the time. I try to get them to the club to run rabbits once a week.


A tired dog is a good dog...


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 11, 2018)

I call her pupper and she uses her paws to do things that I has never seen a dog do


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 11, 2018)

Rex has bad arthritis in his left hind knee. Hoping these adequan shots are gonna help. He’s also on expensive anti inflammatory meds.
Bella just had a malignant tumor removed(partially) from her hind leg. The tumor is supposed to grow back, not spread. Still not good. Looking into radiation/chemo.

My dogs are falling appart.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 11, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex has bad arthritis in his left hind knee. Hoping these adequan shots are gonna help. He’s also on expensive anti inflammatory meds.
> Bella just had a malignant tumor removed(partially) from her hind leg. The tumor is supposed to grow back, not spread. Still not good. Looking into radiation/chemo.
> 
> My dogs are falling appart.


Don't wanna like this at all. Respects


----------



## jacksmuff (Jun 11, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Don't wanna like this at all. Respects


one like is one prayer


----------



## elkamino (Jun 11, 2018)

That’s the curse of dogs, they don’t liv long enough. 

RIP, all 3


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex has bad arthritis in his left hind knee. Hoping these adequan shots are gonna help. He’s also on expensive anti inflammatory meds.
> Bella just had a malignant tumor removed(partially) from her hind leg. The tumor is supposed to grow back, not spread. Still not good. Looking into radiation/chemo.
> 
> My dogs are falling appart.


Sorry to hear bro
Just spent 2k on my girl last week on a major stomach op
Shes only 3


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex has bad arthritis in his left hind knee. Hoping these adequan shots are gonna help. He’s also on expensive anti inflammatory meds.
> Bella just had a malignant tumor removed(partially) from her hind leg. The tumor is supposed to grow back, not spread. Still not good. Looking into radiation/chemo.
> 
> My dogs are falling appart.


All the best bro


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex has bad arthritis in his left hind knee. Hoping these adequan shots are gonna help. He’s also on expensive anti inflammatory meds.
> Bella just had a malignant tumor removed(partially) from her hind leg. The tumor is supposed to grow back, not spread. Still not good. Looking into radiation/chemo.
> 
> My dogs are falling appart.


Sigh, I'm sorry, loving animals can be tough. I just wanted to recommend Trupanion. It's veterinary insurance for dogs (wish they had parrot policies) and I have had it now for several years and they are really good about paying.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 12, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Sigh, I'm sorry, loving animals can be tough. I just wanted to recommend Trupanion. It's veterinary insurance for dogs (wish they had parrot policies) and I have had it now for several years and they are really good about paying.


The vet was just telling me about that. Def gonna do that with the next dogs I get.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2018)

I've spent WAY more on vet bills than I ever spent on myself.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> I've spent WAY more on vet bills than I ever spent on myself.


You know, you're probably right.

Had to pay for (over the years) bladder stone op, kidney stone op, MRI's (@ over $1000 each), expensive allergy tests, expensive medication to try to reverse overactive immune system (kinda like the opposite of HIV and rare), and a dozen other things.

I once had a vet give my dog 6 months to live. He died 2 1/2 yrs. later because he didn't know and didn't worry about it. My daughter and I would give him anything towards the end. He was eating lobster tails, steaks, crab legs. He probably thought he was in heaven a year early.

And we were still utterly crushed when he died.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You know, you're probably right.
> 
> Had to pay for (over the years) bladder stone op, kidney stone op, MRI's (@ over $1000 each), expensive allergy tests, expensive medication to try to reverse overactive immune system (kinda like the opposite of HIV and rare), and a dozen other things.
> 
> ...


+ Rep.


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 12, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex has bad arthritis in his left hind knee. Hoping these adequan shots are gonna help. He’s also on expensive anti inflammatory meds.
> Bella just had a malignant tumor removed(partially) from her hind leg. The tumor is supposed to grow back, not spread. Still not good. Looking into radiation/chemo.
> 
> My dogs are falling appart.



Lo, there do I see Rex
Lo there do I see Bella and all the brothers and the sisters and doggos before
Lo, there do I see the line of the puppers back to the beginning
Lo, there do they call to me from the belly scratching grass fields of the rainbow bridge. Where the doggos live forever!


----------



## elkamino (Jun 12, 2018)

Var goot dogs


----------



## elkamino (Jun 12, 2018)

Booklie... always the retriever.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2018)

*The Horrible Hundred 2018*
A sampling of problem puppy mills and puppy sellers in the United States​© The Humane Society of the United States, 2018

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cl2w1g4w454q62u/Horrible Hundred 2018 Full Report.pdf?dl=0


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 13, 2018)

Nephew rescued a dog yesterday......
God kid


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2018)

BobBitchen said:


> Nephew rescued a dog yesterday......
> God kid
> View attachment 4150486


+


----------



## ANC (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2018)

_10 Signs Your Dog Loves You & Isn’t Just Pretending Because You’re The One With The Treats_
https://www.bustle.com/p/10-signs-your-dog-loves-you-isnt-just-pretending-because-youre-the-one-with-the-treats-9386952


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Sortastupid (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 17, 2018)

​


----------



## dux (Jun 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex has bad arthritis in his left hind knee. Hoping these adequan shots are gonna help. He’s also on expensive anti inflammatory meds.
> Bella just had a malignant tumor removed(partially) from her hind leg. The tumor is supposed to grow back, not spread. Still not good. Looking into radiation/chemo.
> 
> My dogs are falling appart.


Mine are getting old and starting to show some issues also. It sucks when you realize your in the last 1/3 of their lives. I love my dogs more than humans..


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Jun 23, 2018)

Fun hike on Kesugi Ridge a couple days ago, got the pup tired out. Although we were crushed by mosquitoes


----------



## ANC (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2018)

​


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 27, 2018)

Saw this on my Twitter feed and thought back to when I unknowingly gave my sweet red Doberman a burrito now and then (onions, salt, yeast dough) 





*If you suspect your K9 has eaten any of the following foods, please note the amount ingested and contact your veterinarian or the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center at (880 426-4435.*​


----------



## growslut (Jun 27, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4135877
> Tried to climb OMalley Peak in the Chugach yesterday but got turned around as the route got a lil too slick n high consequence for Budsy View attachment 4135885


all of your pictures are absolutely amazing! Looks like you and your puppers are living a great life!!!


----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## lahadaextranjera (Jul 5, 2018)

I sleep elsewhere when these two
do this. 
Love the way he looks like he's resting his elbow on the dogs willy.


----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2018)

A new Marine recruit will be stepping his little paws on the famous yellow footprints on his way to becoming the Corps’ newest mascot.

Greeting the new recruit.







English bulldog recruit Chesty XV starts training next week to replace the retiring Chesty XIV, according to Marine officials.


https://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/your-marine-corps/2018/03/19/meet-chesty-xv-the-new-marine-corps-mascot/

Chesty's name sake:
*Lewis Burwell* "*Chesty*" *Puller*






Puller is the most decorated Marine in American history. He is one of two U.S. servicemen awarded five Navy Crosses and one Army Distinguished Service Cross.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chesty_Puller


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jul 7, 2018)

Dabs 11mo


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 9, 2018)

JetBlue 

 

http://www.kmbc.com/article/jetblue-flight-attendants-come-to-dogs-rescue-on-flight-to-massachusetts/22082660


----------



## lokie (Jul 12, 2018)

Spike lee is a 6yr English Bull dog.

My stepson applied for adoption of spike last month.
The previous owners were no longer able to care for him.

Last week they were chosen to be the new owners of Spike.

Spike has adapted very well and quickly to his new roommates, 2 cats.

Sorry no pics of the cats.


----------



## ANC (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## jerryb73 (Jul 13, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Dabs 11mo
> View attachment 4161721


Nice shrubs... Dogs pretty sweet too..


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2018)

now that's some bad ass dog...

 

_"The dog was virtually uninjured. The SAS were able to consolidate their defensive position and eventually break away from the battle without taking any casualties. The SAS commander in charge of the patrol credited the dog with directly saving the lives of all six of the men" _

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5930275/Hero-SAS-dog-saves-lives-six-elite-soldiers-Syria-ripping-jihadis-throat.html


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 14, 2018)

*You know you're a badass when you carry a holstered attack dog.*


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 15, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> now that's some bad ass dog...
> 
> View attachment 4165174
> 
> ...


My next service dog, right there!


----------



## torontoke (Jul 15, 2018)

Here’s my lazy service dogs


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 16, 2018)

_"Dogs fed "grain-free" food based on peas, lentils or potatoes are developing an unusual condition that can cause an enlarged heart, the Food and Drug Administration warned Thursday.

The condition, called canine dilated cardiomyopathy, is more common in certain breeds, but it’s turning up in breeds that are not usually susceptible, the FDA said.

It might be down to a nutritional deficiency, the FDA said.

The agency is not naming brands, but said the ingredients seemed to be more important than the brands. The affected dogs appear to have been fed certain types of pet foods."

https://www.fda.gov/animalveterinary/newsevents/cvmupdates/ucm613305.htm_


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 18, 2018)

Here's a cool story
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/cyclist-finds-dog-broken-leg-route-gives-pup-ride-back-town-forever-home-203755093.html


----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## macsnax (Jul 18, 2018)

I stop by this thread once in a while and check out everyone's dogs. I'll have to post some pics of mine soon. But for now I'll just leave this here.....


----------



## elkamino (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 18, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4167383 View attachment 4167384


You have Budsy hauling firewood for you now?

Impressive!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 18, 2018)

One of my killer attack dogs, O.B.

 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> One of my killer attack dogs, O.B.
> 
> View attachment 4167509
> 
> SH420


Shrx, she's smokin' hot


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 18, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Shrx, she's smokin' hot


Ah man, she's a he. I want my money back

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 18, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ah man, she's a he. I want my money back
> 
> SH420


----------



## ANC (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 21, 2018)

_Hello, State Farm?...well, it's like this..._


----------



## dangledo (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 21, 2018)

Waiting for Bella to come around the corner so he can pounce.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Jul 23, 2018)

Beautiful walk with the dogs in the mountains near Hope yesterday! The lake still had a few icebergs so we didn’t dawdle but all 6 of us (2 dogs, 4 people) enjoyed a refreshing dip nonetheless


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 23, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4169866 View attachment 4169867
> Beautiful walk with the dogs in the mountains near Hope yesterday! The lake still had a few icebergs so we didn’t dawdle but all 6 of us (2 dogs, 4 people) enjoyed a refreshing dip nonetheless


Wow, those look like paintings.
Incredible scenery!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2018)

5 months old


----------



## dux (Jul 25, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Waiting for Bella to come around the corner so he can pounce.View attachment 4168888



I love the snow blower in the middle of your yard. 

My mower sat thru last winter in my yard..


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jul 25, 2018)

dux said:


> I love the snow blower in the middle of your yard.
> 
> My mower sat thru last winter in my yard..


Traded a little work for it. Runs great but doesn't throw. New clutch and a few minutes she'll be good as new. As long as I find time before snow. Either way worth what I "paid" for it.


----------



## Boatguy (Jul 25, 2018)

My bad ass home guardians


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 29, 2018)

Happy when he's being pet,
 

But why'd you stop??
 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Jul 29, 2018)

Spike Lee came to visit again.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Middle dog is 1 big dude.


----------



## elkamino (Jul 31, 2018)

Just dogs!


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 31, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4174012 View attachment 4174010
> Just dogs!


Where is Budsy's branch?


----------



## elkamino (Jul 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Where is Budsy's branch?


Ha! That’s a great question, Thanks for asking!



We were above tree line, so no branches to be found. 

But since you asked... here’s one my buddy Johnny shot of us a couple weeks ago


----------



## Dmannn (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## cannabineer (Jul 31, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Where is Budsy's branch?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 31, 2018)

Dmannn said:


> View attachment 4174026


Nice dog, better trucks. Mopar


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4174012View attachment 4174010
> Just dogs!


Geesh! Where did those legs come from, last time I saw him he had about 1/2 the height!


----------



## BIGNUTS (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2018)

BIGNUTS said:


> View attachment 4174284 View attachment 4174285 View attachment 4174291 View attachment 4174297 View attachment 4174302


Do they all tease the dog with horns?


----------



## BIGNUTS (Aug 1, 2018)

I was told he is a special breed? a horned bull dog or something lol


----------



## Bareback (Aug 1, 2018)

BIGNUTS said:


> I was told he is a special breed? a horned bull dog or something lol



He looks like a she or is it a sheep ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 1, 2018)

Mean Mutton.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mean Mutton.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2018)

Happy 1st Bday Dabs


----------



## BIGNUTS (Aug 2, 2018)

Bareback said:


> He looks like a she or is it a sheep ?


Its a goat but thinks he's a dog. he will ram you if u piss him off but i carry a big stick. he's nice to the dogs tho .


----------



## Bareback (Aug 2, 2018)

BIGNUTS said:


> Its a goat but thinks he's a dog. he will ram you if u piss him off but i carry a big stick. he's nice to the dogs thoView attachment 4175081 .


All my male goats ( I've had several ) all had beards, yours is a beautiful goat btw . I had a Nubian Drawf that looked almost identical to yours, he had blue eyes and was named Frank. Frank was a great friend to my family and I , he gave his life protecting his lady goat. 

RIP Frank the goat.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Happy 1st Bday Dabs
> View attachment 4175024


What did she get for her birthday? 

Happy Birthday Dabs.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> What did she get for her birthday?
> 
> Happy Birthday Dabs.


Same thing she gets everyday..water , kibble and dirt all over tf place.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 2, 2018)

BIGNUTS said:


> Its a goat but thinks he's a dog. he will ram you if u piss him off but i carry a big stick. he's nice to the dogs thoView attachment 4175081 .


Was just talking to my other aboit these lil bastards the other day.... when you say " piss him off" does that mean turn your back to him. Thats all it takes usually lol


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> ......snip...... does that mean turn your back to him. Thats all it takes usually lol


Men, whatchya gonna do.......


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## BIGNUTS (Aug 3, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> Was just talking to my other aboit these lil bastards the other day.... when you say " piss him off" does that mean turn your back to him. Thats all it takes usually lol


Yeah he's got me few times from behind lol. thats why i carry my big stick.. I try to keep a eye on him at all times so there's no surprises.


----------



## ANC (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey, where's that tongue been?












*Should we fear being licked by our dogs?*​DR. AMESH A. ADALJA Friday, Aug. 3, 2018, 11:27 a.m.

_"Anyone who has ever interacted with a dog knows about the species’ proclivity to lick. Licks are thought of, at most, as sloppy so recent headlines reporting the story of a Wisconsin man who contracted a fulminant limb-destroying infection from a dog’s lick are likely puzzling to the general public.

How did this rare infection occur? The 48-year-old man hospitalized in this case developed an infection with a bacterial species called Capnocytophaga canimorsus . This bacterial species is highly prevalent in the mouths of both dogs and cats and isn’t harmful to them, or most humans. However, certain individuals, when exposed to the bacterium through a lick, or more frequently a bite, can develop aggressive infections that are often life-threatening. For a lick to cause infection, the bacteria has to find its way into the body through an opening such as a wound or abrasion. A few hundred cases of Capnocytophaga occur annually in the United States (while countless numbers of dog licks occur per hour).

It is important to emphasize that damaging infections like this are a complex interplay between a microbe and the specific immune system of the individual involved. Immune responses that are either underwhelming or over exuberant both can result in severe symptoms. In the case of Capnocytophaga it is almost always the case that an immune impairment explains why the infection occurred. The chief risk factor is lacking a spleen or having a dysfunctional spleen. The spleen is a key organ involved in immune system function. Other risk factors include age over 40, alcoholism, and the use of medications that suppress the immune system (e.g. steroids). However, cases have occurred in those without the traditional risk factors and the man involved apparently has no known risk factors other than his age.

Once the Capnocytophaga infection begins, it can disseminate widely and lead to sepsis and septic shock, a condition characterized by a dysregulated response to infection that can lead to severely low blood pressure in which vital tissues can be deprived of sufficient oxygen-rich blood flow to such a degree that they become compromised. In this case, it appears that this happened with his limbs and was severe enough to require multiple amputations.

Capnocytophaga is readily treated with standard antibiotics but, in many cases, the disease process has progressed far by the time antibiotics are administered and some consequences are not reverisible. The mortality rate from Capnocytophagacases in which septic shock ensues can reach 80 percent. Because of the well-characterized risk of Capnocytophaga infections in certain patients, such as those lacking a spleen, some physicians immediately begin antibiotics after a dog bite in such patients to forestall infection.

While the scary headlines describing this case are a reminder of the speed and ferocity of certain infectious diseases, it is crucial to remember that this man’s infection was a rare event that happened with a nearly ubiquitous bacterial species that resides in the mouths of dogs."
_
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dog-saliva-life-threatening-infection-capnocytophaga-bacteria/
https://www.cdc.gov/capnocytophaga/transmission/index.html


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 5, 2018)

Light that bitch up yo!

 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 5, 2018)

Yup


So far so good 

SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 5, 2018)

Well, he didn't fair so well in the finals. Little fkr had to pee. Right after the race he took a big ol piss and was ready to start fking around. He was a crowd favorite too... people were like omg that's ob... it was funny. 
Oh well still did good. Lol
 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Aug 10, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Geesh! Where did those legs come from, last time I saw him he had about 1/2 the height!


Hey curious! Budsy is the bigger guy, 5ish years old. Zorra is the pup, she’s just 6 months now. She’s still growing but not going to hit the 60# we expected... more like 45! Hope she’s got enough clearance to ski pow... that’s mandatory!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Hey curious! Budsy is the bigger guy, 5ish years old. Zorra is the pup, she’s just 6 months now. She’s still growing but not going to hit the 60# we expected... more like 45! Hope she’s got enough clearance to ski pow... that’s mandatory!
> View attachment 4179138


Thanks, for the help on the names.


elkamino said:


> View attachment 4179134


I love this pic, such joy


----------



## lokie (Aug 15, 2018)

Ya never know what to expect.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> Ya never know what to expect.


I've got a meat head that will about dig the carpet up going after a laser pointer. I point it at my kids feet when they're not paying attention and let him start digging.


----------



## Eltomcat (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## dux (Aug 16, 2018)

Figured this is a good spot for this


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

In memoriam of my friend *Yaqui*(R.I.P.) :


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> *Guardian of the Guam War Dog Cemetery. Commissioned by the United Doberman Club to commemorate the 24 Dobermans who gave their lives in service during the Battle of Guam in 1944.*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I had heard about this cementery, but never had seen any pics right now...

This isent my pic: In memoriam *Laika*, the first Earth live entity to arrive to the Space:


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


Great!
My dogs are to big n gives so much hot if kids sleeps under, so kids prefer to sleep over, je, je... Siesta time over *Talibán *:


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

Not my pic, but by a knowed of mine:


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Rex is the male french mastiff. He's my boy blue


Excuse me, friend: he isent a "French Mastiff". He is an "Burdeos' Dogo".
Salud.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

ky man said:


> That's my favorite kind of breed of dogs in the hole world...ky..ps...they are a joy to train long as there not American, but the American ones is good complain dogs.the euros is my favorate they do it all as in the best bite work dogs.


Well, Europeans dobes, gs, malis, rotts, etc, are more breded to work, n the American are more to beuty or to being pets...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Not my pic, but by a knowed of mine:
> 
> View attachment 4182547


Are you from Spain?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

Kcbscrogger said:


> My partner ALLIE.View attachment 3707808


What race/breed is?
Looks to me like as Alano or Presa mixed with another more light or small race...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Are you from Spain?


Yes, Im afraid...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> this was just a month ago or so, RIP, Cairo (Neptune Spear)



What job did the dog have (anti-explosive? Defense and attack?). Could you tell me what gadgets he wears in his vest?
Health.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

757growin said:


> Her..
> View attachment 3768606
> And him..
> View attachment 3768607
> ...


Hey!!!
Maybe Im wrong...but I would jure that I knows the two parents!!!
Is it possible???
I live in Spain.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

757growin said:


> He is a Spanish mastiff. Right at 70 lbs even this morning.
> View attachment 3794421 View attachment 3794424



Yeah!!! Spanish León Mastiff (Mastín Español Leones).
My god! Isent the father called "Sansón" maybe? Or "Tarzan"? ...Ok, maybe I cant remember fine his name, but I would swear/jure that I knowed the two parents...
Did you buy your puppie here?


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> French mastiff(dogue de bordeaux)


Well, mastiff n dogos are diferents breeds/races. In fact are no race called "French Mastiff", but when people sais " French Mastiff" they are refering to the (in Spanish) "Montaña de los Pirineos". " Montaña de los Pirineos" are completly diferent from "Dogo de Burdeos": the first is bigger, with long hair n totally white colour.
Beatiful Burdeos, anyway.
Salud!


----------



## lokie (Aug 17, 2018)

How long does it take to catch up on 2 years worth of posts?


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4182635
> 
> How long does it take to catch up on 2 years worth of posts?


He's making good time. At least 15 pages today with correspondence no less.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Well, mastiff n dogos are diferents breeds/races. In fact are no race called "French Mastiff", but when people sais " French Mastiff" they are refering to the (in Spanish) "Montaña de los Pirineos". " Montaña de los Pirineos" are completly diferent from "Dogo de Burdeos": the first is bigger, with long hair n totally white colour.
> Beatiful Burdeos, anyway.
> Salud!


I/we usually call them Dogue de Bordeaux, but when people ask it is sometimes easier to just say French Mastiff, which they also are  an ancient French mastiff breed from the Bordeaux region 

Same way the Cane Corso IS the Italian Mastiff.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2018)

Here’s the puppy today
1 yr 5mo
145 pounds


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> I/we usually call them Dogue de Bordeaux, but when people ask it is sometimes easier to just say French Mastiff, which they also are  an ancient French mastiff breed from the Bordeaux region
> View attachment 4182637
> Same way the Cane Corso IS the Italian Mastiff.


Aha. Well, as I said you before, dogos are diferents from mastiffs.
Here nobody would call to a Corso "Italian Mastiff" (even not "Italian Dogo", but this name is more right).
If you sais " Italian Mastiff" we think in the Napo ( "Napolitan Mastiff").... As well we think in the "Montaña" is you said "French Mastiff" ("French Dogo" would be more right)... 
Anyway, it dosent matters: I love dogos n mastiffs.
Thanx for you reply.
Bests wishes to you n your dogs.
Salud!


----------



## Bareback (Aug 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Here’s the puppy today
> 1 yr 5mo
> 145 pounds
> 
> View attachment 4182639


Such a beautiful pup.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 17, 2018)

Couple more


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

420God said:


> Picked up a new dog yesterday. He is a Mastiff and Redbone coon hound mix.
> View attachment 3991337


The bigger looks like a San Bernardo to my. The other looks like a young Spanish Alano... This one is very Beatifull, by the way...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> retired MWD (mine detection) Tobi..
> View attachment 3991719


He was a "pasive signal" (without barking or touching the "target") detection dog, I suppouse...Am I wrong?
With which kind of training he was trained? (Ne-po-po?, Positive? Cog-Emo?).
I wish to your dog the most wonderfull retire.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Sergeant Stubby. Pitbull Highest decorated dog ever, and earned it on the front lines.
> 
> The General Pershing Personally presenting Stubby with his medals. WW1
> 
> ...



The Pitbull have a lot of Spanish Alano n Spanish Presa blood too.
English exported a lot of dogs from Spain to do it. "León" was one of the most famous dogs that English bougth here to it.
*
http://www.fiapbt.net/origenes.html

*


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2018)

PB was around long before the Presa.

PB has been around much longer than many know.

All of the PB type breeds originally came from Mastiffs.

Originally Mastiff meant Mongrel dog, because there was so many of them.

All Mastiffs were also not large/huge.

Many feel the Alano is more closely related to the Bully Pits, which aren't purebred PBs, but many get registered, mucking up the bloodlines.
Most PB people think is bunk that a Bulldog, and a Terrier were bred in the 1800s to create the PB.

Its historical fact that there are stone carvings in the PYRAMIDS, that show War Dogs that look EXACTLY like the modern day APBT.

But PB history is murky, and disputed.

Mine are Old Family Red, Honey Bunch, and Carver


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You should watch it - kinda sad if you follow the story line but a really good movie.


*Rabit!!!*


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Yes, Im afraid...


@lahadaextranjera she's from Spain as well


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> PB was around long before the Presa.


No my friend. I think youre refering to "Presa Canario", n I was talking about " Presa Español": "Presa Español" & "Alano Español" exits at least since 1.100 A.C.
My link (that explained it) is from the (in Spanish) Federación Internacional del American Pit Bull Terrier, I think, but I cant find the English versión.
Salud!


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

Aeroknow said:


> Couple more
> View attachment 4182661
> View attachment 4182662


Ahhh what a lovely face!


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have a hard time believing someone could be this cruel.
> 
> View attachment 4011522
> 
> https://hotair.com/archives/2017/09/11/florida-authorities-may-file-felony-charges-residents-abandoned-pets-irma/


It is a madnes in my Nation of 47 millions of humans : *More than 100.000 dogs are abandoned EVERY YEAR in Spain...*


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2018)

PB has been around for 1000s of years, contrary to the popular myth propogated by the AKC.

Plenty of historical evidence they were around in ancient Greece, and before.


Like many modern breeds, it is impossible to be completely sure of the details of the American Pit Bull Terrier's long history. However, many pit bull enthusiasts believe the origins of the breed can be traced back to antiquity and the Molossian family of dogs. The Molossian family of dogs bears the name of the people with whom they were most often associated - the Molossi tribe, a group of people who lived in ancient Greece and favored the use of robust, muscular dogs in warfare. Officially termed canus molossi (dogs of the Molossi), these animals were reknowned for their fierceness, and for their innate ability to intimidate the enemies of the tribe. 





During this same time period, it is also believed that the Molossian dogs were used for other purposes. In fact, early Phoenician traders may even have used the Molossians as a bargaining item in their commercial transactions.

The Molossians gave rise to another family of dogs known as the Mastiffs. The early Britons employed a variation of the Mastiffs as pugnaces - fighting dogs that could be used in either a guardianship or warfare capacity. When the Roman emperor Claudius defeated the Briton Chief Caractacus in 50 AD, the powerful pugnaces piqued his interest. He quickly seized on the opportunity and began exporting select quantities of the dogs back home to satiate his countrymen's appetite for entertainment in the arenas and coliseums of Rome.

Once in Rome, the British dogs were crossbred with their Roman counterparts. From the years 50 AD to 410 AD, the breed was widely disseminated throughout the Roman Empire for use as fighting dogs. Along the way they mixed with other indigenous breeds throughout Europe, creating a genetic melting pot for the bulldogs that are thought to have been the immediate antecedents of the American Pit Bull Terrier. 

Sadly, the Romans would not be the last to use pit bulls in cruel and grisly blood sports. When the Normans invaded England in 1066, they introduced a new sport called baiting. Interestingly enough, baiting originated with butchers who kept dogs (called Bullenbeissers) to handle unruly bulls as they were herded to the market for slaughter. When a bull stepped out of line or exhibited uncontrollable behavior, the dogs would clamp down on its nose and simply hang on until the handler could regain control of the wayward animal.

Like most dog owners, the butchers were proud of their canine companions and their stubborn tenacity in dealing with the much larger, and potentially dangerous bulls. Consequently, public displays were arranged to showcase the dogs' abilities and, quite frankly, to appease the multitudes that attended baiting events for their entertainment value.

By the 16th century, nearly every town in England had its own baiting ring. The popularity of baiting events was unparalleled at the time, as was their ability to draw spectators from every level of society. Their popularity was further enhanced by the misguided perception that prolonged torture ensured the tenderness of the meat.

In baiting events, no more than one or two dogs were unleashed on the bull. They were trained to unrelentingly harass the bulls until they collapsed from fatigue, their injuries, or both. These episodes lasted for prolonged periods, sometimes as long as three or four hours. Eventually, the public's grew bored with bulls and introduced a creative flair to the sport, baiting dogs with bears, boars, horses, and even monkeys! 

In 1406, Edmond de Langley - the Duke of York - produced a short treatise for Henry IV entitled, "The Master of the Game and of Hawks." In it, he described a descendent of the ancient Mastiffs that he called the "Alaunt", the most commonly used baiting dog of the era. A 1585 painting of the Alaunts hunting wild boar portrayed lean, muscular animals with profound similarities to the dogs we know as pit bulls.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

]


jimihendrix1 said:


> PB has been around for 1000s of years, contrary to the popular myth propogated by the AKC.
> 
> Plenty of historical evidence they were around in ancient Greece, and before.
> 
> ...



Excuse me but I think you have a confussion.: all the molosos can be traced back to their común origen, as well all the dogs. You can track to the same origen a Dogo Argentino (created in 20 century) as well as a Dogo del Tibet (one of the older molosos). It dont mean nothing.
Yo can do the same with Lupoides (with the older one as well with a modern Dobermans).
Inna fact you can do the same with all the dogs.

By the way, molosos dogs were imported to Greece n to all the rest of the World from Asia. In Greece this kind of dogs only takes the name.

But be sure there was any Pit Bull in the Ancient Greece.

Anyway my English can make me missunderstand you...

Btw, a lot of Spanish dogs were imported to bull-fightin to England. Even they imported bulls. Here were the best bull-fighting dogs becouse the land always have been full of wild bulls like another wild animal more.

But I dont say Alano=Pit Bull. English have a good kind of dog, n Alanos were imported to make it better, nothing el se.
But be sure that (talking about not-English dogs imported to the Pit Bull creación) the Alano blood is the most used in Pit Bull.

Salud!

PD: I see another contradicción: if molossos were introduced in Europe by the Fenicians or Alexander Mágnum ("The Great" you said)...how early Britons would have better Moloses than the Mediterranian people.
Men, Fenicians arrives to Italy or Spain arround 1300 Before Crist... Probably the Roman molosses were the first than were sein in Britain...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> In baiting events, no more than one or two dogs were unleashed on the bull. They were trained to unrelentingly harass the bulls until they collapsed from fatigue, their injuries, or both. These episodes lasted for prolonged periods, sometimes as long as three or four hours.


Well, an Alano must stoped n falls down to the floor a bull *only in minutes*. N with the less blood n bull damage posible.
Do you think I even cant loose 15 mins in the country to control a bull? Think that we have hundred wild bulls together... I talk about really wild bulls, with more than 500 kg, bulls that only think in kill you if you disturb them...

Alanos bite (like lions) over the noise&mouth of the bull: if the bull dosent stop n fall to ground, he will be asfixiated. We dont want they bite the Bull neck, n of course we need that dog dont make any damage (or the less posible) to the Bull.

To kill the bulls or fight (or to the "Old butcher use") are the Presas.

Salud!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

Montuno said:


> In memoriam of my friend *Yaqui*(R.I.P.) :


Is this a reference to Don Juan the_ brujo? _(I believe Carlos Castaneda was the author)

ps Nice trim


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Aha. Well, as I said you before, dogos are diferents from mastiffs.
> Here nobody would call to a Corso "Italian Mastiff" (even not "Italian Dogo", but this name is more right).
> If you sais " Italian Mastiff" we think in the Napo ( "Napolitan Mastiff").... As well we think in the "Montaña" is you said "French Mastiff" ("French Dogo" would be more right)...
> Anyway, it dosent matters: I love dogos n mastiffs.
> ...


My two languages are English and German. 
I've always been amused by the fact that a dog in German is "ein Hund" while a hound is likely to be "eine Dogge".


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Kangal is the hardest biting dog, and can chase a wolf down, and kill it.
Kangal bites with 743lbs pressure.

They use 45lbs+ Pitbulls as Catch Dogs here in USA, to catch and hold 2000lbs Bulls by the nose for Branding.

Kangal has been known to be able to run 30 miles an hour for several miles. These are without peer for athletic HUGE dogs.

This 1 weighs in at 200lbs, is 38 inches at the shoulder, and Over 7 feet at the nose.

All these dogs have been bred to do is Guard the Flocks. For 3000 years.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Kangal is the hardest biting dog, and can chase a wolf down, and kill it.
> Kangal bites with 743lbs pressure.
> 
> They use 45lbs+ Pitbulls as Catch Dogs here in USA, to catch and hold 2000lbs Bulls by the nose for Branding.
> ...


Men, I have my Caucasian Ovchakras to protec my family (they bite n fight maybe a little more harder than a Kangal or Anatolian).
A Caucasian is stronger that any Alano or Pit Bull, but belive me, cant stop a bull.
My Caucasian is better than all the Pits & Alanos together to protect me, but he will die soon working with wild bulds...
By the way, the pics you show looks "manipulated" to make the dog bigger... Or the man is very short, je...

By the way: are you the owner of this dog?... Or have you see "live" this dog?... Or you only have seen the picture?... N if the answer is "not"..; have you seen " live" any Kangal or Anatolian?
I am waiting your answer with a lot of interest, believe me...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> My two languages are English and German.
> I've always been amused by the fact that a dog in German is "ein Hund" while a hound is likely to be "eine Dogge".


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> My two languages are English and German.
> I've always been amused by the fact that a dog in German is "ein Hund" while a hound is likely to be "eine Dogge".


Germans allways have been " Top Elite" in workin dogs... I love the Checs n Easter Germany lines of GS...


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

cannabineer said:


> Is this a reference to Don Juan the_ brujo? _(I believe Carlos Castaneda was the author)
> 
> ps Nice trim


Excuse me, I cant understand you, cos I have no read C. Castañeda.
Salud.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2018)

That's my Kangal dogs dad sir. Hes 97 Centimeters tall at the Shoulder, and 91kg.

That picture aint doctored.

And as far as taking punishment.

Aint no dog will take more punishment than a Pitbull.

A PB might not win all fights against other HUGE breeds, but I can assure you, all other breeds will quit fighting if they had to take the punishment a PB can absorb.

No way my Kangal is as game as my PB. HEs bigger, stronger, and bites much harder, but if it comes down to absorbing punishment, a PB has no Peer.

World Record for a Bonafide ADBA Sanctioned Pit Fight is 5 hours 23 minutes. Both dogs lived.

Both dogs lived, they threw in the towel, and called it a Draw.

Both dogs were from the line of

Floyd Bordeaux. 45lbs.

The 1st Turn didn't come until the 3 hours mark. Only 3 turns in over 5 hours.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Kangal is the hardest biting dog, and can chase a wolf down, and kill it.
> Kangal bites with 743lbs pressure.
> 
> They use 45lbs+ Pitbulls as Catch Dogs here in USA, to catch and hold 2000lbs Bulls by the nose for Branding.
> ...


If 200lb are a little less of 100kg then the men in picture is very short, an I wrong? Even shorter than I.
Other people has posted pics from same Mastiffs that I know that have the same weith n I have Ovchakras too, so I know the "scale".
Anyway Kangal is a great dog.

Enjoy together!
Salud!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Guy in the photo is 5 feet 10 inches tall. HEs not short. Im 5 feet 5 inches, Im Short.

The dog is over 7 feet tall at the nose standing on 2 legs.

Its not quite as tall as my buddies Irish Wolfhound. But close. Kangal is more powerful though.

A 71lbs Pitbull is Lb/Lb weight pull champ, and aint no dog even close. regardless OF WEIGHT.

The North American Record certified by UKC was held by a 283lbs Mastiff. Pulled 6000lbs.

Versace the 71lbs PB, KILLED THE RECORD BY PULLING 12,170 LBS. WORLD RECORD.

This dog pulled 171+ times his bodyweight.

A 200lbs Kangal would have to pull 34,200lbs to be lb for lb as strong.

Lb for lb, no dog is as powerful vs a PB.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 17, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Kangal is the hardest biting dog, and can chase a wolf down, and kill it.
> Kangal bites with 743lbs pressure.
> 
> They use 45lbs+ Pitbulls as Catch Dogs here in USA, to catch and hold 2000lbs Bulls by the nose for Branding.
> ...


Btw, I forguet to say you thanks for show my the pic, Sir. I really loves Kangals, Anatolians n Caucassians.

Here, the grsndfather of mines, the famouse "Onso" (RIP).
Pic by Marco & Territorio Presovchakra:



Belive me: I will chose this dog to protector me against any animal or human attack... But he wasent able to control any bull. As well I never would hount big wilg hogs with my Caucassians... I prefer to this any Alano Español or Dogo Argentino...
Each dog race has his work speciality...

Salud.! A pleasure to talk with you, Sir


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2018)

come at me bro's


----------



## lokie (Aug 18, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Kangal is the hardest biting dog, and can chase a wolf down, and kill it.
> Kangal bites with 743lbs pressure.
> 
> They use 45lbs+ Pitbulls as Catch Dogs here in USA, to catch and hold 2000lbs Bulls by the nose for Branding.
> ...


I want one as an emotional support dog.

Passive aggressive intimidation really works with the right accessories.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 18, 2018)

lokie said:


> I want one as an emotional support dog.
> 
> Passive aggressive intimidation really works with the right accessories.


Je, je, je... An "wild, savage & agressive dangerous" yellow Labrador... The Cesar Millán's nightmare, je, je...


----------



## 757growin (Aug 18, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Yeah!!! Spanish León Mastiff (Mastín Español Leones).
> My god! Isent the father called "Sansón" maybe? Or "Tarzan"? ...Ok, maybe I cant remember fine his name, but I would swear/jure that I knowed the two parents...
> Did you buy your puppie here?


My wife did most of the contact. But he is from leon. His dad was the national champion i believe . I have to look for his name. His dad had darker hair similar to a st benard. We are hoping to visit spain int the next year or so. We want to get a few more and bring them back for breading in California.


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Btw, I forguet to say you thanks for show my the pic, Sir. I really loves Kangals, Anatolians n Caucassians.
> 
> Here, the grsndfather of mines, the famouse "Onso" (RIP).
> Pic by Marco & Territorio Presovchakra:
> ...


Hola ! Qué tal?! Dondes vives en España? Estoy en Bcn pero soy Inglesa. Tengo un americano azul, un adoptivo. Yo quiero mi perro mucho! Estuve muy nerviosa de los javeli en mi última casa. Súper peligroso!


----------



## Montuno (Aug 18, 2018)

757growin said:


> My wife did most of the contact. But he is from leon. His dad was the national champion i believe . I have to look for his name. His dad had darker hair similar to a st benard. We are hoping to visit spain int the next year or so. We want to get a few more and bring them back for breading in California.


Yeah: I think he is "Sansón" or "Tarzan", a national champion *of beuty, only: not avaliable to work, Im afraid.
Enjoy a long n happy life with your dogs!*


----------



## Montuno (Aug 18, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hola ! Qué tal?! Dondes vives en España? Estoy en Bcn pero soy Inglesa. Tengo un americano azul, un adoptivo. Yo quiero mi perro mucho! Estuve muy nerviosa de los javeli en mi última casa. Súper peligroso!


Hola, amiga!
Soy de Sierra Morena, pero tengo familia en BCN n Tarragona.
What is the meanin of "javeli" (cos it only sound me like an antitank portable missile)?
A great pleasure speak with you in any lenguage.
Hail to England!
Salut i forza al canut!!


----------



## lahadaextranjera (Aug 18, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Hola, amiga!
> Soy de Sierra Morena, pero tengo familia en BCN n Tarragona.
> What is the meanin of "javeli" (cos it only sound me like an antitank portable missile)?
> A great pleasure speak with you in any lenguage.
> Salut i forza al canut!!


Hola! Parle catalán tambí ? 
Maybe I spelled it wrong? The wild pigs! You call them hogs. They are 90kg+ and very aggressive! My whole house and every single other one had high fences all the way around.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 18, 2018)

lahadaextranjera said:


> Hola! Parle catalán tambí ?
> Maybe I spelled it wrong? The wild pigs! You call them hogs. They are 90kg+ and very aggressive! My whole house and every single other one had high fences all the way around.


Ahhh!... *Jabalí *... Be very carefully, they can kill your American Pitt Bull in seconds... N in my área they are bigger n wilder, cos they must survived to wolfs n iberian lynx...(anyway, wild bulls are so much dangerous than the wildest hog).
Looks, my friend: those youngs n not bigs still ones (still they havent "knives in their faces") were captured (alives, of course: it only can be done by Spanish Alanos or Argentians Dogos: Pit Bulls dies soon in this danderous way of hunt, cos we only can use a big knife n a little number of dogs n only during the Full Moon nights) by my dogs:


----------



## Montuno (Aug 18, 2018)

Here, *Bomba*, my sweet but wild n "valiente" female Argentinian Dogue (Argentian Dogue are in fact our Old Spanish Presa aka Old Spanish Bull Dog: OSP aka OSBD are called in Argentina "Perro de Pelea Cordobés"):


----------



## Montuno (Aug 18, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Here, *Bomba*, my sweet but wild n "valiente" female Argentinian Dogue (Argentian Dogue are in fact our Old Spanish Presa aka Old Spanish Bull Dog: OSP aka OSBD are called in Argentina "Perro de Pelea Cordobés"):
> 
> View attachment 4183022


*Not my vídeo: Im against this kind of training*:


----------



## elkamino (Aug 18, 2018)

Well that’s some bullshit, treating dogs like that. 

Or cats for that matter. 

Budsy n Zorra, living the dream lol


----------



## Montuno (Aug 19, 2018)

Presa Canario dog in a work test event.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 20, 2018)

Montuno said:


> Here, *Bomba*, my sweet but wild n "valiente" female Argentinian Dogue (Argentian Dogue are in fact our Old Spanish Presa aka Old Spanish Bull Dog: OSP aka OSBD are called in Argentina "Perro de Pelea Cordobés"):
> 
> View attachment 4183022


One of the coolest dogs ever! I would love to have a pair as a catch dogs for wild boar.


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

blu3bird said:


> One of the coolest dogs ever! I would love to have a pair as a catch dogs for wild boar.


Great vídeo! Thanks a lot for show it.
They do it in our "tradicional way", only with a big knife; not fire weapons. But here we do it during the Full Moon nights (thats why here the Full Moon is called too " Alanos' Moon").
Like we havent this nice technology to track the dogs n Alanos & Dogos havent a good smells sense, we use an "Spanish Great Podenco" (a great smellin sense) that guide the Alanos & Dogos to the hog. When the strong "presa" dogs arrives to the hog, the Podenco starts to call us to the hog. Podenco isent a strong dog, but the alfa "presa" must respect, protect n follow Podenco till arrives to hog.
Salud!


----------



## Montuno (Aug 20, 2018)

Montuno said:


> The Pitbull have a lot of Spanish Alano n Spanish Presa blood too.
> English exported a lot of dogs from Spain to do it. "León" was one of the most famous dogs that English bougth here to it.
> *
> http://www.fiapbt.net/origenes.html
> *


By the way, a UK expert in Pit Bull have corrected me here: was "Toro" the most famouse Spanish Alano imported to reforced the Pit Bull. He sais there are a lot of manual pictures n histories about "Toro" in in the old references about the Pit Bull creation. They called Alanos n Spanish Presa "Old Spanish Bull Dog".


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 22, 2018)

Big Lebowskie's about 14. Best dog in the world. (in my opinion) It's been a minute, almost missed you all


----------



## elkamino (Aug 23, 2018)

Family


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 24, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4186003 View attachment 4186004 View attachment 4186005
> Family


I love your pics and that last one is bliss, thank you.


----------



## elkamino (Aug 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I love your pics and that last one is bliss, thank you.


Shucks, thanks! 

I just pulled out the projector and put up a real slideshow the other night, for an old friend was in town. In a previous life i shot lots of slide film. Anyway I used my phone to copy a few, and here’s two great friends who met later in life but still got after it lol. Loved by all who knew them. Huck and Shadow, spooning on the summit lol. Good dogs. RIP


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 29, 2018)

whoops, we missed this...


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 29, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> whoops, we missed this...


Oh well, not that big of an error; from the looks of it, it's National Dog's Day every day with all of our dogs


----------



## elkamino (Aug 29, 2018)

Dudes mowwing blueberries like a boss and they’re still rather tart lol. To my taste anyway. For a few years now whenever I squat down to Pick he charges right in and starts pulling berries off branches. It’s just funny mostly, but he’s damn motivated and can get annoying when we’re picking buckets lol. 

Lil Zorra eats them out of the hand but not off the stem... yet.


----------



## ANC (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2018)

_Pet insurance: How to get the best price and coverage_

https://www.nbcnews.com/better/pop-culture/pet-insurance-how-get-best-price-coverage-ncna908511
https://www.checkbook.org/national/pet-insurance


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 15, 2018)

This is what she was looking at lol
 
And our swimmin hole
 

Cheers


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Granny weed (Sep 15, 2018)

My tiny Yorkshire terrier thought licking the inside of this packet was a good idea


----------



## Diabolical666 (Sep 15, 2018)

Granny weed said:


> My tiny Yorkshire terrier thought licking the inside of this packet was a good ideaView attachment 4199345


I wonder if any animal has sufficated itself this way. I seen a stray cat have a bag stuck to its head and I pulled it off and it looked like he was having issues with breathing..his head was soaked from sweat or maybe his own breath idk


----------



## Granny weed (Sep 16, 2018)

Diabolical666 said:


> I wonder if any animal has sufficated itself this way. I seen a stray cat have a bag stuck to its head and I pulled it off and it looked like he was having issues with breathing..his head was soaked from sweat or maybe his own breath idk


Aww that’s terrible they do say that rubbish like packets and cans do cause harm to wild animals so I suppose animals like cats and dogs etc can be harmed to, I just happen to look up from the TV to see her walking round with the crisp packet on her head lol x


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 18, 2018)

https://www.zmescience.com/science/news-science/ice-age-wolf-pup15092018/


----------



## travisw (Sep 24, 2018)

I had to say goodbye to my best friend today. There hasn't been a day in almost 16 years he wasn't by our side or waiting by the door for us to get home.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2018)

travisw said:


> I had to say goodbye to my best friend today. There hasn't been a day in almost 16 years he wasn't by our side or waiting by the door for us to get home.
> 
> View attachment 4204781 View attachment 4204782 View attachment 4204783


I am so sorry and I can't like your post.


----------



## travisw (Sep 24, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I am so sorry and I can't like your post.


My fucking heart is broken. I can't stop crying. I wouldn't. like it either. I just wanted to, in some small way, pay tribute to my friend.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 24, 2018)

travisw said:


> I had to say goodbye to my best friend today. There hasn't been a day in almost 16 years he wasn't by our side or waiting by the door for us to get home.
> 
> View attachment 4204781 View attachment 4204782 View attachment 4204783


Beautiful pup. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## INF Flux (Sep 24, 2018)

Good dog, thank you. RIP


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 24, 2018)

Happy boy, sincere condolences


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 25, 2018)

travisw said:


> My fucking heart is broken. I can't stop crying. I wouldn't. like it either. I just wanted to, in some small way, pay tribute to my friend.


----------



## elkamino (Sep 25, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> View attachment 4199240
> This is what she was looking at lol
> View attachment 4199243
> And our swimmin hole
> ...


Hey nice lookin dog! I was looking at that first picture and thought I recognized that building in the background… And sure enough I zoomed in and saw those two Kush skunks that you keep posting in the peak seeds thread… LOL! Think those will finish in time this year?


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Sep 25, 2018)

My Border Collie X Jack Russell female 3 years old, and my Rhodesian Ridgeback X Red Nose Pitbull male, just turned 2.


----------



## grilledcheese101 (Sep 25, 2018)

And this is my big girl, shes about 8 now. Shes my best friend. Spends every day with me. Sleeps at my bed, protects me and my plants. One of the easiest going souls you could meet. Pure bred German shepphard. She costed more than the car i drive and i dont have any regrets. And yes i really have 3 dogs lol. Youd be surprised how hard it is to get them all into on pic. Im sure i can find a couple


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 25, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Hey nice lookin dog! I was looking at that first picture and thought I recognized that building in the background… And sure enough I zoomed in and saw those two Kush skunks that you keep posting in the peak seeds thread… LOL! Think those will finish in time this year?


Not 100% sure on them both finishing, but the one on the right looks like it will come close.
 
 

Cheers


----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Growan (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Sep 30, 2018)

Dexter D Dog and Patches P Dawg.
 

Obviously they are not brothers but they are rarely more than 10 ft apart.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 2, 2018)

That dogs name should be gizmo


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah man, I want to eat it up, it is so CUUUUTE!


----------



## lokie (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## elkamino (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4210213


New pup? Cute.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 4, 2018)

pabloesqobar said:


> New pup? Cute.


Had her a few weeks now. Thanks.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 4, 2018)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4210213


What a cute snuggler.
+


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 5, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> What a cute snuggler.
> +


Yeah she is the worst cuddler of a dog I've ever had. Even as young as she is she's pretty independent.


----------



## elkamino (Oct 10, 2018)

Happy dogs


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 10, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4213338 View attachment 4213340
> Happy dogs


Poor guys, above the tree line, no branches


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4213338 View attachment 4213340
> Happy dogs


Puppers is looking like a teenager!


----------



## elkamino (Oct 10, 2018)

Singlemalt said:


> Poor guys, above the tree line, no branches





curious2garden said:


> Puppers is looking like a teenager!


Dang! Feels like family up in here!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2018)

elkamino said:


> Dang! Feels like family up in here!


How's your Elk hunt shaping up?


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Indagrow (Oct 11, 2018)

Tiggy, Gemma, and chili in the back


----------



## elkamino (Oct 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How's your Elk hunt shaping up?


I Just talked to your biologist friend. Good dude with good info. I’m pretty sure we’re going for it. My lady/hunting partner is on a girlfriend trip in Croatia right now and I’ll know for sure by the end of the week. Dates would be probably a 6 day window between November 4-12... Why do you ask? Wanna go? 

And since we’re JUST DOGS...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 11, 2018)

elkamino said:


> I Just talked to your biologist friend. Good dude with good info. I’m pretty sure we’re going for it. My lady/hunting partner is on a girlfriend trip in Croatia right now and I’ll know for sure by the end of the week. Dates would be probably a 6 day window between November 4-12... Why do you ask? Wanna go?
> 
> And since we’re JUST DOGS...
> View attachment 4214012


Just curious if there was anything else you might need from this end - I'm pretty good @ local knowledge/logistics.
As far as going, depending on weather, I likely will be on a remote Deer hunt of my own, but the offer is much appreciated.

Just Dogs. : )


----------



## elkamino (Oct 11, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Just curious if there was anything else you might need from this end - I'm pretty good @ local knowledge/logistics.
> As far as going, depending on weather, I likely will be on a remote Deer hunt of my own, but the offer is much appreciated.
> 
> Just Dogs. : )
> ...


Super generous, thank you. We need an electric fence and it sounds like you’ll be using yours, if you have one. Other than that I figure we’re mostly set.

But this is off topic so I’ll pm within a week or so, thank you.

To keep it dog I had to hit the Archives!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 11, 2018)

whooooo...snow.....


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Oct 13, 2018)

ANC said:


>


Playing with dinner?


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 14, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


He better get a fat treat after that. Lol

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 14, 2018)

shrxhky420 said:


> He better get a fat treat after that. Lol
> 
> SH420


Those dogs learn pretty quick there's always treats when kids are around


----------



## lokie (Oct 14, 2018)

Here is a primer for grooming your fox.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2217746168460626


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2018)

lokie said:


> Here is a primer for grooming your fox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that Fox had antlers at first.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 16, 2018)

Meet--SpotMini






https://www.cnet.com/news/see-boston-dynamics-robot-dog-shake-its-booty-to-uptown-funk/


----------



## lokie (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Is it me or do these canines save a belly full of piss so they can squirt on every da,n spot that smells as if it needs a sprinkle tinkle? I will walk her two miles and by the time we get home she always got a lil squirt left for the last bushes on the way home.......dogs communicate via urine I've been told........


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 22, 2018)

Her father from Florida


----------



## ANC (Oct 22, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> dogs communicate via urine I've been told


Seen people do it too


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 23, 2018)

*What you need to know before getting pet insurance*
https://www.abc.net.au/life/what-you-need-to-know-before-getting-pet-insurance/10182750


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> *What you need to know before getting pet insurance*
> https://www.abc.net.au/life/what-you-need-to-know-before-getting-pet-insurance/10182750


Interesting article. I have Trupanion on all of mine. This summer my Havanese girl got idiopathic meningoencephalitis. They've paid out far more than I paid in, no delays, no hassles, they simply EFT the money usually within 5 days of my emailing them the claim.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Interesting article. I have Trupanion on all of mine. This summer my Havanese girl got idiopathic meningoencephalitis. They've paid out far more than I paid in, no delays, no hassles, they simply EFT the money usually within 5 days of my emailing them the claim.


I thought of you when I read the article and knew you had good luck with your policy


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Is it me or do these canines save a belly full of piss so they can squirt on every da,n spot that smells as if it needs a sprinkle tinkle? I will walk her two miles and by the time we get home she always got a lil squirt left for the last bushes on the way home.......dogs communicate via urine I've been told........
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219668


That room does not look like the living space of a 39-year-old female. It is more in line with your basement bedroom at momma's. So why do you live like a male who is enjoying failure to launch?


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 23, 2018)

Rofl that's not the dogs room! Thx for your insight tho! That's the dog sitters playroom for the dogs! May I ask why you assume every pic is of my houseHold? Please don't make misconceptions. Basement bedroom at MOMMAS? Wow man you a little toxic? Nice to meet u please stay away from me!


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 23, 2018)

Bioaccumulator said:


> Rofl that's not the dogs room! Thx for your insight tho! That's the dog sitters playroom for the dogs! May I ask why you assume every pic is of my houseHold? Please don't make misconceptions. Basement bedroom at MOMMAS? Wow man you a little toxic? Nice to meet u please stay away from me!


Dude. Why you hate your dog so much it has to live in the dogshitter's squalor?


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 23, 2018)

Nope I put u on ignore, my first time meeting u was enough for me, I refuse to clutter this good thread with this trash. I won't read anything u write, I've seen enough!


----------



## elkamino (Oct 23, 2018)

Hiked above Alyeska Resort yesterday... winter is coming!


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 23, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4220289
> Hiked above Alyeska Resort yesterday... winter is coming!


Lovely! The asst. branch manager is getting large


----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 4220931


He's a big boy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 26, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


>


Quoted for truth.


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## facthunt (Oct 28, 2018)

My dog and cat slowly became friends...


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2018)

*'Victoria Cross for animals': Military dog Kuga posthumously awarded Dickin Medal for bravery
*​_"Every soldier who's ever worked with dogs in combat situations knows how valuable their contribution can be. But rarely do their stories of courage get told._

_On Friday October 26, the life of military working dog Kuga was celebrated at the Australian War Memorial, after he was shot five times when he detected an insurgent no one else in his patrol could, potentially saving the lives of his entire unit._

_The Belgian Malinois served the Special Air Service Regiment, and was posthumously awarded the PDSA Dickin Medal for Animal Gallantry, regarded as the animal equivalent of the Victoria Cross, the most prestigious medal in the military._

_The award was accepted on his behalf by retired military working dog, Odin, and Victoria Cross awardee Corporal Mark Donaldson._

_Kuga suffered wounds to his back, face, ears, and a shot through his chest that broke his upper left leg after taking fire from an enemy insurgent during a Special Operations Task Group Patrol on August 26, 2011. The incident ultimately lead to his death on July 24, 2012._

_Kuga detected an insurgent almost immediately upon commencing the patrol, charging through a river toward them despite being shot at. “Kuga took rounds as part of his job he was trained to do, but certainly didn’t shy away from it, he kept swimming and closing the gap towards him,” said Kuga’s handler, referred to as "Sergeant J", in order to protect his identity. Kuga bit the attacker on the arm, but the insurgent escaped by shooting Kuga, forcing the dog to release its grip._

_I'm pretty proud of what Ku did that day...He's the one that chose to go forward, chose to take the bullets for both me and my mates, “He was sitting, I could see his limbs broken, I initially called him and tried to coach him across, he moved a little bit and sat back down,” Sergeant J said. “Then with a little bit more encouragement he just hobbled down on three legs, back into the water and then swam down back across the river, back towards me,” he said._

_Kuga was evacuated and received medical treatment in Afghanistan, eventually being sent to Australia, where he died from his wounds almost a year later. Kuga spent the next nine months with vets in Afghanistan, Germany and Australia, who treated him and attempted to rehabilitate him._

_Working animals have been a vital part of the military for years. Dogs in particular have an important role due to their advantages over humans in certain situations. “We used their sensory, olfactory system, to tap into that to be able to alert us via an early warning signal,” Corporal Donaldson said. “An example of Kuga, he used his senses that are far greater than ours to alert to the fact that there was an enemy presence in the area, well ahead of what we would’ve been able to see, hear or smell._

_The only other Australian animals recognised by the medal are two carrier pigeons that served in World War II, the last of which was recognised in 1947._

_Mary Reilly from the People's Dispensary for Sick Animals (PDSA), which awards the Dickin Medal, said it was given out very rarely for only the most conspicuous bravery among animals. The Medal was created in 1943 to honour the work of animals in war and has been awarded to 71 individual animals_

_"Kuga's sacrifice was an ultimate sacrifice," she said. "The reason he got the Dickin Medal was he just was so courageous."_


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 30, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> *'Victoria Cross for animals': Military dog Kuga posthumously awarded Dickin Medal for bravery
> *​_"Every soldier who's ever worked with dogs in combat situations knows how valuable their contribution can be. But rarely do their stories of courage get told._
> 
> _On Friday October 26, the life of military working dog Kuga was celebrated at the Australian War Memorial, after he was shot five times when he detected an insurgent no one else in his patrol could, potentially saving the lives of his entire unit._
> ...


Omg this made me cry


----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2018)

Happy Hallowiener
   

SH420


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 6, 2018)

used to think there was no bad name for a dog, but then today I met a dog named “derek” so I guess I stand corrected


----------



## facthunt (Nov 11, 2018)

I think Derek is a brilliant name for a dog. I would think bad names would be "Satan", etc 
(If I got a new dog, I'd name him "Miles". )


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 12, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> used to think there was no bad name for a dog, but then today I met a dog named “derek” so I guess I stand corrected


"Holy Shit" seems appropriate - that's what at least 50% of the people say whom walk into our house in sudden close proximity of our Mastiff.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 12, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> "Holy Shit" seems appropriate - that's what at least 50% of the people say whom walk into our house in sudden close proximity of our Mastiff.


I used to have a red heeler, wonderful guy ,he died of bone cancer at 9yrs. When he was young he was pure unstoppable energy, needed constant diversion or he'd get bored and chew everything and anything, including my fucking house. I'd take him to work with me during that stage. After that some guys at work would ask "How is Goddamn it?" I didn't catch on at first, "Huh"? Your dog, how is goddamn it? LOL


----------



## dstroy (Nov 16, 2018)

She just had surgery a month ago but she feels all better now. She had cancer but they cut it all out, mammary tumors.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4234119
> She just had surgery a month ago but she feels all better now. She had cancer but they cut it all out, mammary tumors.


She looks feisty.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 16, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4234119
> She just had surgery a month ago but she feels all better now. She had cancer but they cut it all out, mammary tumors.


Her eyes look nice and clear  I'm glad she's feeling better.


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 1, 2018)

My baby who I’ll meet someday at the rainbow bridge and my other handsome guy...


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 3, 2018)

Sully watching out for his friend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 3, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> Sully watching out for his friend


Pictures like those are painful to see.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2018)

What a joyless person poor Ruth is..
https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/12/sully-hw-bush-service-dog-george-hw-bush-funeral.html


----------



## elkamino (Dec 4, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> What a joyless person poor Ruth is..
> https://slate.com/human-interest/2018/12/sully-hw-bush-service-dog-george-hw-bush-funeral.html


Interesting piece tho, regardless of the writers intent.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 15, 2018)

We’re down to 5 hours and change of daylight now so anyone trying to stay sane in AK needs to get outside and make e most of the short window. One stick plus these two great companions help me do that, and we have a never-used state-owned lot near our house that’s becoming our own lil dog park. 
 
Just one more week and days start getting longer!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> We’re down to 5 hours and change of daylight now so anyone trying to stay sane in AK needs to get outside and make e most of the short window. One stick plus these two great companions help me do that, and we have a never-used state-owned lot near our house that’s becoming our own lil dog park.
> View attachment 4249579
> Just one more week and days start getting longer!


It looks like the Branch Manager has the assistant's training well in hand


----------



## elkamino (Dec 15, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It looks like the Branch Manager has the assistant's training well in hand


She’s up to 52#! Ten months old now and I believe full grown. She’s also wrapping up her first and last heat. They’ll be very glad to return to the dog park, we’re regulars. Meanwhile Budsy’s been humpin the hell out of her but he’s got no balls so it’s just funny. And sad.

He hasn’t humped her in two days tho, he had a nasty toenail split up way past the quick so we walked him down to his vet yesterday morning. She put him under and cut the whole damn thing off. Bandage comes off him Monday, and since he’s a proud dude I won’t post a pic of his sadass overbooty. Or of them humping. Or of that extremely receptive vulva lol. But the bootys useful cuz we’re getting dumped on!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 15, 2018)

elkamino said:


> She’s up to 52#! Ten months old now and I believe full grown. She’s also wrapping up her first and last heat. They’ll be very glad to return to the dog park, we’re regulars. Meanwhile Budsy’s been humpin the hell out of her but he’s got no balls so it’s just funny. And sad.
> 
> He hasn’t humped her in two days tho, he had a nasty toenail split up way past the quick so we walked him down to his vet yesterday morning. She put him under and cut the whole damn thing off. Bandage comes off him Monday, and since he’s a proud dude I won’t post a pic of his sadass overbooty. Or of them humping. Or of that extremely receptive vulva lol. But the bootys useful cuz we’re getting dumped on!
> 
> View attachment 4249885


She's lovely and so large now! I bet she still has a tiny bit left to grow. Her tail is waggin' so quick it's a blur, LOL. What a happy pup.
PS I love your floor


----------



## elkamino (Dec 17, 2018)

Ok spirits are up! Lol. Vet put a nice Christmas tree on his bandage, which comes off tomorrow. He’s doing good.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 19, 2018)

R.I.P. 2003-2018

Put him down almost couple weeks ago. His legs gave out and started getting fatty lumps on his underside.
Week before dragged him out for a pee, he made his way under a pine tree and curled up.(kinda like where the red fer grows) carried him back in. Waited a few days and yeah he was suffering. Looking at adopting.


Side story: a friend of my dads had a Golden that when it knew it was ready to die, picked flowers, laid them around a hallowed out log, and crawled in the log to die.
No bullshit.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 20, 2018)

I think the only danger this young man faces is being caught in the stampede of an almost silent Lay's bag crinkle.


----------



## gwheels (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 20, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> R.I.P. 2003-2018
> 
> Put him down almost couple weeks ago. His legs gave out and started getting fatty lumps on his underside.
> Week before dragged him out for a pee, he made his way under a pine tree and curled up.(kinda like where the red fer grows) carried him back in. Waited a few days and yeah he was suffering. Looking at adopting.
> ...


So sorry


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 20, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> R.I.P. 2003-2018
> 
> Put him down almost couple weeks ago. His legs gave out and started getting fatty lumps on his underside.
> Week before dragged him out for a pee, he made his way under a pine tree and curled up.(kinda like where the red fer grows) carried him back in. Waited a few days and yeah he was suffering. Looking at adopting.
> ...


My condolences


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> R.I.P. 2003-2018
> 
> Put him down almost couple weeks ago. His legs gave out and started getting fatty lumps on his underside.
> Week before dragged him out for a pee, he made his way under a pine tree and curled up.(kinda like where the red fer grows) carried him back in. Waited a few days and yeah he was suffering. Looking at adopting.
> ...


Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> R.I.P. 2003-2018
> 
> Put him down almost couple weeks ago. His legs gave out and started getting fatty lumps on his underside.
> Week before dragged him out for a pee, he made his way under a pine tree and curled up.(kinda like where the red fer grows) carried him back in. Waited a few days and yeah he was suffering. Looking at adopting.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> R.I.P. 2003-2018
> 
> Put him down almost couple weeks ago. His legs gave out and started getting fatty lumps on his underside.
> Week before dragged him out for a pee, he made his way under a pine tree and curled up.(kinda like where the red fer grows) carried him back in. Waited a few days and yeah he was suffering. Looking at adopting.
> ...


I've been there too many times to count & it just gets harder & harder to let them go.
I feel for you my friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've been there too many times to count & it just gets harder & harder to let them go.
> I feel for you my friend.


It seems the only solution is to adopt another into the hole in your heart


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It seems the only solution is to adopt another into the hole in your heart


Or two.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Or two.


I'm holding at 6. I SWEAR that. I am waiting on Amazon to deliver this


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> I'm holding at 6. I SWEAR that. I am waiting on Amazon to deliver this


Bet I've got you beat in canine weight. 


Edit: And lawn loaf's.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 20, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Bet I've got you beat in canine weight.
> 
> 
> Edit: And lawn loaf's.


I'll bet you do!


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 20, 2018)

The Outdoorsman said:


> R.I.P. 2003-2018
> 
> Put him down almost couple weeks ago. His legs gave out and started getting fatty lumps on his underside.
> Week before dragged him out for a pee, he made his way under a pine tree and curled up.(kinda like where the red fer grows) carried him back in. Waited a few days and yeah he was suffering. Looking at adopting.
> ...


I am sorry for your loss.. been through it a few times and it only gets worse every time.. it really helped me to get a new young pup and and find the joy your lost friend would like you to have.. you will never replace him but a new exuberant puppy sure helped me.. do it in honor of your beloved friend.. you can and will find a new joy.. somewhere a new friend needs you.. Peace to you my Brother..


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 20, 2018)

Here is my best friend Ozzie...


----------



## dangledo (Dec 20, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> Here is my best friend Ozzie... View attachment 4252326


Beautiful pup right there.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 20, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> It seems the only solution is to adopt another into the hole in your heart


Which hole?


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Dec 20, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> I am sorry for your loss.. been through it a few times and it only gets worse every time.. it really helped me to get a new young pup and and find the joy your lost friend would like you to have.. you will never replace him but a new exuberant puppy sure helped me.. do it in honor of your beloved friend.. you can and will find a new joy.. somewhere a new friend needs you.. Peace to you my Brother..


Thanks for the words


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2018)

I tear up on every one of these sad passings of our loyal friends


----------



## lokie (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 23, 2018)

He's a 12 or 13 y/o terrier I rescued. He was supposed to be just passing through but no one wants a completely unhousebroken old man with alopecia. So here he stays. He is a real lover.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 23, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> no one wants a completely unhousebroken old man with alopecia. So here he stays. He is a real lover.


I think I pretty much qualify for this sans the alopecia.

Scratch behind my ears?


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 25, 2018)

SH420


----------



## elkamino (Dec 25, 2018)

Just dogs


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 25, 2018)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4254768 View attachment 4254769
> 
> Just dogs


Ice Beard the fearless! His feet look good.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 29, 2018)

TSA to deploy more floppy-ear dogs because they're less scary than pointy-ear dogs 

https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-tsa-dogs-20181228-story.html


----------



## dangledo (Dec 30, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> TSA to deploy more floppy-ear dogs because they're less scary than pointy-ear dogs
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-tsa-dogs-20181228-story.html


If i had a nickel for every ignoramus that thought my bull terrier either had his ears cropped, or was an aggressive dog from looks alone, well, then I'd have a sock of nickels to beat them with. 


 

He'll be 15yo mid January!


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2018)

BarnBuster said:


> TSA to deploy more floppy-ear dogs because they're less scary than pointy-ear dogs
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-travel-briefcase-tsa-dogs-20181228-story.html


OH FFS! "that his agency believes" as an aside do agencies have feelings and if they do how do they communicate those feelings? Assuming they are generalizing their feelings to everyone who works at the agency who cares about their ridiculous belief systems. It's not about how you FEEL about facts it's about FACTS smh. I think it's time for lunch.

@dangledo can I borrow your nickel sock to whack a few moles?


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## dangledo (Dec 30, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> OH FFS! "that his agency believes" as an aside do agencies have feelings and if they do how do they communicate those feelings? Assuming they are generalizing their feelings to everyone who works at the agency who cares about their ridiculous belief systems. It's not about how you FEEL about facts it's about FACTS smh. I think it's time for lunch.
> 
> @dangledo can I borrow your nickel sock to whack a few moles?


Lmao yes you may.


----------



## elkamino (Dec 30, 2018)

They’re nuts!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2019)

Fuck this fucking fucker in the peehole. I would have beat the living shit out of him if he showed something like that to my kid.


----------



## dangledo (Jan 7, 2019)

ANC said:


> Fuck this fucking fucker in the peehole. I would have beat the living shit out of him if he showed something like that to my kid.


That's a sick fuck right there

You know that he had that same stupid smile on his face as the kids freaked the fuck out. Those kids won't ever forget those sounds.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2019)

dangledo said:


> That's a sick fuck right there
> 
> You know that he had that same stupid smile on his face as the kids freaked the fuck out. Those kids won't ever forget those sounds.


I think he should be castrated by that same turtle - turn about and all that.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 7, 2019)

The story is even more pathetic: Apparently he would have feeding demos for the class, feeding live critters to the turtle. This day his adult son brings in the puppy for the demo; obtained from "a farmer who said it was sick, dying and wouldn't eat". Note the "sick and dying" was the lynchpin of his successful legal defense, based on hearsay of some anonymous farmer who said so. No vets were involved or consulted. Further, he testified that they drowned the puppy before giving it to turtle Witnesses said he put live puppy in, it tried to swim away and turtle jumped it and held it under for a minute then chowed down. .Oh and the turtle was euthanized because it is classified as an invasive species and illegal in Idaho.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> The story is even more pathetic: Apparently he would have feeding demos for the class, feeding live critters to the turtle. This day his adult son brings in the puppy for the demo; obtained from "a farmer who said it was sick, dying and wouldn't eat". Note the "sick and dying" was the lynchpin of his successful legal defense, based on hearsay of some anonymous farmer who said so. No vets were involved or consulted. Further, he testified that they drowned the puppy before giving it to turtle Witnesses said he put live puppy in, it tried to swim away and turtle jumped it and held it under for a minute then chowed down. .Oh and the turtle was euthanized because it is classified as an invasive species and illegal in Idaho.


This "teacher" POS gives human compassion zero meaning.
He should be the one being euthanized & the turtle returned to it's natural environment.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 10, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


That's one of those extra scary pointy eared dogs right there.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2019)

R.I.P. Sophie, you will always be our puppy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 17, 2019)

Oops wrong thread....


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 17, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Oops wrong thread....
> View attachment 4266317


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jan 19, 2019)

Stuck in a waiting room of a local business. Made friends with the owners pooch. Nice girl.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 21, 2019)

This is my little guy. He's angry at me for leaving and refusing to look at the camera.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## elkamino (Jan 21, 2019)

Still furloughed? Uh, ok... another day skiing with the lil Fayster


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2019)

​


----------



## dangledo (Jan 22, 2019)

Guinness's 15th birthday today.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 25, 2019)

some Pitbull love


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 25, 2019)

Some RoboDog love (Aibo @$3K)


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Jan 25, 2019)

Autumn is getting bigger every day. She's 6 months.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 26, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Autumn is getting bigger every day. She's 6 months. View attachment 4270745


Ahhh those eyes, so much love.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2019)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> Autumn is getting bigger every day. She's 6 months. View attachment 4270745


what a good dog


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2019)

Tater likes sitting in the sun, good dog.


----------



## lokie (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 30, 2019)

All dressed up and no place to go

  
40° last week, -30° wind chill today, 50° next Tuesday. At least we get breaks.
Doesn't like going up steps in those rubbers though. Couple more days buddy.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2019)

_"Verb" nails it, Westminister Agility Grand Champion:_

https://www.foxsports.com/westminster-kennel-club/video/1440363075604


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 11, 2019)

ANC said:


> Fuck this fucking fucker in the peehole. I would have beat the living shit out of him if he showed something like that to my kid.


Animal cruelty is one step away from child abuse, and perhaps even worse, since animals can never understand why they're being abused, and they can't verbalize their pain or seek help. Maybe this guy had good intentions, but what a dumb mother fucker. Animal abusers should all be rounded up and given their own treatment, along with all the child abusers and molesters out there.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 11, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Animal cruelty is one step away from child abuse, and perhaps even worse, since animals can never understand why they're being abused, and they can't verbalize their pain or seek help. Maybe this guy had good intentions, but what a dumb mother fucker. Animal abusers should all be rounded up and given their own treatment, along with all the child abusers and molesters out there.


That is disgusting.
No other words can describe his actions.

Perhaps a quick personal meeting with an adult Nile Crock would show this POS what it felt like to be that pup.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2019)

A lotta "Heart", wins the Masters Obedience Championship at Westminster for an unprecedented 4th time:


----------



## lokie (Feb 12, 2019)

^^^ I lol at these but I'm sure there would be video of an ass whooping if that dude fucked with my beach experience like that.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2019)

@dangledo I was at the shelter picking up a terrier and saw this girl. I stopped by to say hi and her excited spin began LOL. What a doll. I immediately thought of you, so I snapped a picture.


----------



## ANC (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Feb 12, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4281054
> @dangledo I was at the shelter picking up a terrier and saw this girl. I stopped by to say hi and her excited spin began LOL. What a doll. I immediately thought of you, so I snapped a picture.


Pretty girl. They've got a personality all their own. They love hamming it up.

I hope whoever gets her knows what they're in for


----------



## elkamino (Feb 12, 2019)

The new neighbors brought some good dogs… not yet allowed in the condo! LOL


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2019)

"King" reigns at Westminister this year!

_"A wire fox terrier named King has taken the crown at the 143rd Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show. He's the 15th wire fox terrier to win "Best in Show."

"You know, I love you all," said Best in Show judge Peter Green as he stood in front of the finalists. "Every one of you." Then Green, who spent years honing his own craft as a professional dog handler to terriers, raised his arm and pointed at the dog he apparently loved the most. "He's best in show."

The 7-year-old King is "as good as it gets," Green said, according to USA Today. "The head, the expression. Everything is really, really as good as it gets. And then the handler has him in perfect condition."




_


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Feb 15, 2019)

Here's Beans.


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)

420God said:


> Here's Beans.
> View attachment 4282947


Beans, Beans, Good for Your Heart.


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2019)

420God said:


> Here's Beans.
> View attachment 4282947


Beans is a fine name, is there some significance to it?

He is very cute.


----------



## 420God (Feb 15, 2019)

lokie said:


> Beans is a fine name, is there some significance to it?
> 
> He is very cute.


I think there's a reason but I'd have to ask my wife or daughter. They've had that name picked since our last pug.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 17, 2019)

SH420


----------



## lokie (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Renfro (Feb 22, 2019)

One of my puppies after digging in the yard. lol


----------



## Sortastupid (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 22, 2019)

Sortastupid said:


> View attachment 4287570


 Having a saddle made, I hope?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 22, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Having a saddle made, I hope?


Maybe more than one, that pooch gets around.


----------



## 420God (Feb 23, 2019)

She doesn't like the new puppy.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 24, 2019)

420God said:


> Here's Beans.
> View attachment 4282947


He's adorable. Maybe there'll be a "Rice" in your future? Then you can introduce them as Rice and Beans.


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 24, 2019)

dannyboy602 said:


> He's adorable. Maybe there'll be a "Rice" in your future? Then you can introduce them as Rice and Beans.


LOL. Or two chihuahuas, Arroz con Pollo


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 26, 2019)

I got called a dog last nite on riu etc etc 
I didnt lose sleep over it but thought I'd better visit the thread today...


----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 26, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> I got called a dog last nite on riu etc etc
> I didnt lose sleep over it but thought I'd better visit the thread today...View attachment 4290406


Izzat a bad insult in OZ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 27, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Izzat a bad insult in OZ?


Dog here is a dobber or a snitch
Enough said


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 27, 2019)

Oreo ...aka Double stuffed


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 27, 2019)

T-Rx Her brother


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Mar 2, 2019)

Beans and Raji.


----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 2, 2019)

^^^Nice!


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm on the floor sweating and swearing exercising. I got up and found this!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Beans and Raji.
> View attachment 4292774


Eek - how's the Dust Bunny situ in your house?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Eek - how's the Dust Bunny situ in your house?


"they're all dead, Dave"


----------



## 420God (Mar 10, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Eek - how's the Dust Bunny situ in your house?


Not too bad since I got a robovac. As soon as the weather gets nice I'm busting out the clippers.


----------



## lokie (Mar 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Not too bad since I got a robovac. As soon as the weather gets nice I'm busting out the clippers.


EEK!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 10, 2019)

420God said:


> Not too bad since I got a robovac. As soon as the weather gets nice I'm busting out the clippers.


All that hair comes in handy for him about now I bet.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2019)

Happy St. Paddy's day!

Green Beans.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2019)

what a cool idea for seniors, about $300







https://www.tombot.com/about-tombot/


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Happy St. Paddy's day!
> 
> Green Beans.
> View attachment 4301908


He's growing so fast!


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> He's growing so fast!


Too fast, but at least he's smart. Trained on pads and doing good going outside now.


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2019)

420God said:


> Happy St. Paddy's day!
> 
> Green Beans.
> View attachment 4301908


When you feed him swine are you not porking beans?


----------



## Way2-High (Mar 21, 2019)

Here’s my rescue girl named Harley, she was super unhealthy when I got her now she’s doing amazing. Picture quality isn’t great sorry it’s a screenshot of a video.


----------



## elkamino (Mar 21, 2019)

Dems good dogs...


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 22, 2019)

*Our Mission*​_We are a nonprofit organization dedicated to saving as many retiring Military, Contract and Law enforcment K9's as we can care for. We specialize in dogs that are usually not able to be adopted out because of Behavioral or medical reasons.

We give our dogs an opportunity find their inner dog again, whether through making new dogs friends, relaxing in the sun to watch the mountains, or if they are physically capable, give them the chance to learn great new "jobs" like swimming and Dock DIving. One of Our Extremely young Navy Washouts went on to earn his IPO1 Title at 7 years of age.

Most of our dogs were within days of being euthanized because an experienced, safe home could not be found for them. The military has made leaps and bounds in the progress they have made in regards to the adoption program, but there is such a small percentage of homes out there that understand the difficulties that some dogs will have due to training, ptsd, and medical issues. 

https://ddamienproject.org_


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2019)

I was cleaning out an old storage unit and saw a traffic lead from one of my bestest dogs who died too young as they do .

It also reminded me of this company who makes top quality leads and harnesses if you're in need of them. They've been in the biz forever.

https://www.rayallen.com/request-catalog


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 26, 2019)

a good article

"Knowing the Right Time to Say Goodbye to a Pet" 
By Tara Parker-Pope, NYTimes March 19, 2019

_"Dr. Alice Villalobos, a nationally recognized oncology veterinarian based in Hermosa Beach, Calif. has dedicated her career to helping pet owners navigate end-of-life issues. She created an animal hospice program she calls “pawspice.” She coined the name because she doesn’t want to confuse end-of-life care for animals with the choices we make for human hospice."
_
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/19/well/family/pet-dog-cat-death-euthanasia.html
https://www.pawspice.com


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 27, 2019)

it’s impossible to know exactly when Google’s Street View car will be passing through your neighborhood. But one dog’s well-timed appearance has turned into a cameo his mom won’t soon forget.

When she heard that Google had updated images of her house, she checked her address online and got a hilarious surprise.“When I saw our dog Legend on the front lawn I just about died,” she told The Dodo. “I was immediately showing all my family and friends how Legend was caught on camera.”

Google’s Street View cars have been roaming the roads since 2007. In 2008, the company started automatically blurring identifiable faces of people on camera to protect their privacy.

And, it appears, dogs now qualify, too.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 27, 2019)

lokie said:


> it’s impossible to know exactly when Google’s Street View car will be passing through your neighborhood. But one dog’s well-timed appearance has turned into a cameo his mom won’t soon forget.
> 
> When she heard that Google had updated images of her house, she checked her address online and got a hilarious surprise.“When I saw our dog Legend on the front lawn I just about died,” she told The Dodo. “I was immediately showing all my family and friends how Legend was caught on camera.”
> 
> ...


 Pupness Protection Program


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 27, 2019)

Found some old pictures of some of the dogs I used to have. This girl was one of my confirmation show dogs. She had won 2 blue ribbons and 1 white ribbon


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 27, 2019)

Here's the dog I have now, this pic was 13 years ago when she was a puppy. I showed her once and she tried to bite the judge, so that was the end of her show days lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## blu3bird (Apr 2, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> Here's the dog I have now, this pic was 13 years ago when she was a puppy. I showed her once and she tried to bite the judge, so that was the end of her show days lol
> View attachment 4307633



Here she is now, old and gray in the face (like me lol)

Here's her mom working the treadmill


Here's her dad, best dog I ever had, I really miss this old boy. He was just the happiest go lucky dog ever.


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 2, 2019)

Here's a litter mate brother to the dog I have right now. I sold him to a guy I met at an A.D.B.A show


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## elkamino (Apr 3, 2019)

As soon as there’s a hole in the ice they’re swimming


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 3, 2019)

elkamino said:


> View attachment 4311632As soon as there’s a hole in the ice they’re swimming


Where is the Branch Manager? I see the Assistant Man.


----------



## elkamino (Apr 3, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Where is the Branch Manager? I see the Assistant Man.


Lol he chillin like a villain!  We always say he’s more shine than black!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2019)

Saw this meme & it made me think of @Aeroknow.

How are you holding up buddy?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Saw this meme & it made me think of @Aeroknow.
> 
> How are you holding up buddy?
> 
> View attachment 4312627


I miss my girl so much man.

That pic kinda looks like Bella 


Looks exactly like one of Bella and Rex’s sister.


----------



## doublejj (Apr 5, 2019)

I have a hard time reading these dog threads. I'm 3 years since my last dog passed and I'm still not over it......she may be my last dog


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I have a hard time reading these dog threads. I'm 3 years since my last dog passed and I'm still not over it......she may be my last dog


I haven't had a dog for years. Losing every one was like a stab in the heart


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2019)

doublejj said:


> I have a hard time reading these dog threads. I'm 3 years since my last dog passed and I'm still not over it......she may be my last dog





BarnBuster said:


> I haven't had a dog for years. Losing every one was like a stab in the heart


Every time we lose one we say the same thing but I feel sort of "incomplete" without that unconditional love they have.


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 5, 2019)

Yeah it is very rough; but as I look at I can give a dog a good loved life (short though it may be) instead of the abused shitty life so many end up with.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Yeah it is very rough; but as I look at I can give a dog a good loved life (short though it may be) instead of the abused shitty life so many end up with.


Yeah, me too.
If I had just a bit less restraint I probably would end up like a "Cat" lady only with dogs.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, me too.
> If I had just a bit less restraint I probably would end up like a "Cat" lady only with dogs.


 You're there. 1 Boerboel = 16 cats.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> You're there. 1 Boerboel = 16 cats.


That's how many cats he can fit in his mouth.


----------



## lokie (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## elkamino (Apr 5, 2019)

Well dang... Gather ye kind buds While ye may... right?

Speaking of kind Buds, I just came across this winner from last year


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 9, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


  

SH420


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2019)

That's amazing feat, getting that many dogs to sit still for any length of time at feed time.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 12, 2019)

Forever a good boy. RIP Guinness. 

 

Never left my side. He knew he couldn't be on the couch when my wife is around, so this was his way of being up there with me. Completely content. Miss you buddy boy


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Forever a good boy. RIP Guinness.
> 
> View attachment 4316253
> 
> Never left my side. He knew he couldn't be on the couch when my wife is around, so this was his way of being up there with me. Completely content. Miss you buddy boy


Oh no bro!

Sorry for your loss man


----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 12, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Forever a good boy. RIP Guinness.
> 
> View attachment 4316253
> 
> Never left my side. He knew he couldn't be on the couch when my wife is around, so this was his way of being up there with me. Completely content. Miss you buddy boy


So sorry...


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 12, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Forever a good boy. RIP Guinness.
> 
> View attachment 4316253
> 
> Never left my side. He knew he couldn't be on the couch when my wife is around, so this was his way of being up there with me. Completely content. Miss you buddy boy


Damn, so sorry.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Apr 12, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, dangledo.


----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Apr 13, 2019)

Thank you all. Much harder than i anticipated. I've lost it everyday since.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 13, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Thank you all. Much harder than i anticipated. I've lost it everyday since.


I feel your pain bro and again, sorry for your loss 
I just lost my girl Bella not that long ago was absolutely devastated and of course as time goes by it gets a little easier to deal with. I’m gonna have to go through it all over again in the near future with Rex, Bellas brother. 
I would have already picked out a puppy to help get through it all but being in a 5th wheel because i lost my home prob wouldn’t be a good idea.
Are you thinking puppy yet? I know it’s hella soon, but they really do help.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 13, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I feel your pain bro and again, sorry for your loss
> I just lost my girl Bella not that long ago was absolutely devastated and of course as time goes by it gets a little easier to deal with. I’m gonna have to go through it all over again in the near future with Rex, Bellas brother.
> I would have already picked out a puppy to help get through it all but being in a 5th wheel because i lost my home prob wouldn’t be a good idea.
> Are you thinking puppy yet? I know it’s hella soon, but they really do help.


Think of it this way, puppies are small and it would motivate you to get that house built before the puppy outgrew the fifth wheel


----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 13, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Thank you all. Much harder than i anticipated. I've lost it everyday since.


I lost my roti to cancer 3 weeks ago to cancer. I’ve lost 3 dogs in 18 months they where best friends had them all for over 11 years feels shit and empty but life goes on. Every now and again I walk in and think I see one out of the corner of my eye for a split second I forget there gone until reality comes back and I have to pretend I’m busting for the toilet so the kids don’t see me cry hahaha.  
That’s the crew in there prime #Those we’re the days


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Eltomcat (Apr 13, 2019)

Damn.


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 13, 2019)

My mrs got this little dude for the kids about 3 months ago so life goes on new memories to be made. I don’t bond with him like they do but he’s there dog. I am going to start going to Rottweiller dog shows in a month or 2 I think I am a rotti kind of guy but I will wait till I find the “ONE” I want good genetics (like my weed) 
And a a horse to many animals


----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 13, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> My mrs got this little dude for the kids about 3 months ago so life goes on new memories to be made.View attachment 4317278 I don’t bond with him like they do but he’s there dog. I am going to start going to Rottweiller dog shows in a month or 2 I think I am a rotti kind of guy but I will wait till I find the “ONE” I want good genetics (like my weed)View attachment 4317281
> And a a horse to many animals


I had a red heeler, loveable, smart as a whip, absolutely great dog


----------



## DustyDuke (Apr 13, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> I had a red heeler, loveable, smart as a whip, absolutely great dog


Yeah the bitch was a red heeler and the father pug cross french bulldog weird mix


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 14, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Think of it this way, puppies are small and it would motivate you to get that house built before the puppy outgrew the fifth wheel


Lol.

I’ll probably wait until i finally get the 5th wheel out to the new property, and have the shop/detached garage built which I haven’t even started with the foundation yet . Soon though.

Thinking another ridgeback. My boy LouDog passed away at 14. Sure beats 8yrs like Bella only made it, that’s just way too quick.

I’ve actually already been scoping out available ridgeback puppies.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol.
> 
> I’ll probably wait until i finally get the 5th wheel out to the new property, and have the shop/detached garage built which I haven’t even started with the foundation yet . Soon though.
> 
> ...


I like the way you think! Eight years is just not long enough. It is so hard when they go.


----------



## dangledo (Apr 14, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> I feel your pain bro and again, sorry for your loss
> I just lost my girl Bella not that long ago was absolutely devastated and of course as time goes by it gets a little easier to deal with. I’m gonna have to go through it all over again in the near future with Rex, Bellas brother.
> I would have already picked out a puppy to help get through it all but being in a 5th wheel because i lost my home prob wouldn’t be a good idea.
> Are you thinking puppy yet? I know it’s hella soon, but they really do help.


Thanks man. I remember when you and a few others here recently lost their buddies. It choked me up every time reading stories here, knowing it was my turn soon. Seems like it's happened a lot in this thread, lately.

That might just be too much for the camper lol. Mastiff pups are about as cute as they get. At 5ft my wife doesn't like big dogs, which i grew up with so I've wanted a large breed living out in the country. 

i bred Guinness with a couple other bull terriers in the area. And they have carried on his bloodline. Guinness was the great great, or so, grand pup of Rufus, Westminster best in show in 06.

So those breeders have done alright for themselves with his bloodline. We've already had an offer on first pick, no charge. They knew about his passing from the vet and contacted my wife through Facebook.

I'm hesitant and not sure i could just yet, so may be a bit before we decide. They're a handful and require a lot of attention that I'm not sure i can offer at the moment. Maybe when my son gets older. I'm sure he'll want one lol.

Appreciate the condolence bro


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)

Just do it you dumbarse


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 16, 2019)

Imperial Walkies


----------



## lokie (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 21, 2019)

*As they read their victim statements during the sentencing of their parents David and Louise Turpin, Jennifer and Joshua Turpin were comforted by a gold-colored Labrador support dog called Raider, brought into the court by two Corona Police Department officers*​https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6941877/Raider-therapy-dog-comforted-two-adult-children-survived-California-house-horrors.html


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Apr 21, 2019)

Went on a road trip this weekend. 

Dexter had to karaoke for his dinner.


----------



## lokie (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## lokie (May 1, 2019)

play them both at the same time


----------



## 420God (May 5, 2019)




----------



## pabloesqobar (May 5, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Thanks man. I remember when you and a few others here recently lost their buddies. It choked me up every time reading stories here, knowing it was my turn soon. Seems like it's happened a lot in this thread, lately.
> 
> That might just be too much for the camper lol. Mastiff pups are about as cute as they get. At 5ft my wife doesn't like big dogs, which i grew up with so I've wanted a large breed living out in the country.
> 
> ...


I saw this cutie outside of Trader Joe's just now and thought of you. Got a bit of a lump in my throat and took a pic.


----------



## curious2garden (May 5, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I saw this cutie outside of Trader Joe's just now and thought of you. Got a bit of a lump in my throat and took a pic.
> View attachment 4328829


Mucho gravitas


----------



## dangledo (May 7, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> I saw this cutie outside of Trader Joe's just now and thought of you. Got a bit of a lump in my throat and took a pic.
> View attachment 4328829


Thanks man. It was two months ago the other day and man it felt like it just happened. Really miss my buddy


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 10, 2019)

*Woman dies of rabies after rescuing puppy*

What a miserable and needless way to die. Girl picks up stray dog by the side of the road *in the Philippines,* gets bit and no rabies shot. smh

https://nypost.com/2019/05/10/woman-dies-of-rabies-after-bite-from-puppy-she-rescued/

From WHO: _Rabies continue to be a public health problem in the Philippines. The country is one of the top 10 countries with rabies problem. It is responsible for the deaths of 200 to 300 Filipinos per year. In 2010, 257 died of rabies, and in 2011, 202 deaths were reported._


----------



## Singlemalt (May 17, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-7040313/Scientists-choosing-not-pooch-built-genetic-code.html

*Loving dogs is in your DNA: Scientists find choosing whether or not to own a pooch is in-built in your genetic code*


----------



## ANC (May 17, 2019)

If you can't afford a dog


----------



## cannabineer (May 19, 2019)




----------



## grilledcheese101 (May 19, 2019)

One of the few times you can get all 3 of them close enough to take a picture. Loving the weather up here.


----------



## JetDro (May 19, 2019)

My 3 GSD's


----------



## grilledcheese101 (May 19, 2019)

JetDro said:


> My 3 GSD's


Do they eat dirt/soil? Every day i catch my 7 year old gsd chowing down on tilled soil, sand etc. Weird dog.


----------



## Singlemalt (May 19, 2019)

grilledcheese101 said:


> Do they eat dirt/soil? Every day i catch my 7 year old gsd chowing down on tilled soil, sand etc. Weird dog.


Mine "samples" dirt, he tastes it. I think he's really eating seeds and bugs he finds


----------



## curious2garden (May 19, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Mine "samples" dirt, he tastes it. I think he's really eating seeds and bugs he finds
> View attachment 4335948


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2019)

​_"This year's Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School yearbook includes more than a dozen therapy and service dogs that have offered comfort to students in the wake of the mass shooting in Parkland, Florida.

The staff of the school's Aerie Yearbook announced the dogs' special page in a series of tweets in May. The dogs also gained attention in October when images and videos of their photo session circulated on social media"._


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2019)

The little bloke looks pretty comfy he is 18 months old this month. Check out his busted tail it’s completely separated in the middle and he can bend it in half so freaky. Apparently he was born like that. He’s been growing on me lately, I had a bit of a wall up after losing the other 3 I had so close to each other. He is a ball of energy his name is Dusty and one of my Rottweiler’s was called Duke, hence my RIU name DustyDuke 
It’s a hard life


----------



## raratt (May 20, 2019)

Pillow is filed under "P".


----------



## pabloesqobar (May 20, 2019)

My buddy's dog watching golf.


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## medviper (May 20, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Mine "samples" dirt, he tastes it. I think he's really eating seeds and bugs he finds


my Mt.Cur loves carrots & yams


----------



## dubekoms (May 20, 2019)

Bella seems to be enjoying the weather.


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2019)

This was Duke in his prime loyal and a good looking bastard what else do you need, miss you mate


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This was Duke in his prime loyal and a good looking bastard what else do you need, miss you mate View attachment 4336829


Nice strut


----------



## DustyDuke (May 20, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Nice strut


He was his own biggest fan he won 4 state titles and 2 national title’s. He would always perform for the camera lol look at me!!! syndrome


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> He was his own biggest fan he won 4 state titles and 2 national title’s. He would always perform for the camera lol look at me!!! syndrome


He looked good and he knew it  He was a handsome guy and he looks like he was a fun guy too.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> My buddy's dog watching golf.
> View attachment 4336564


ugly dog, pikachu


----------



## ANC (May 20, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (May 21, 2019)

Here’s some pics of Dukes a pup and his Mummy her name was Trinity.
  
 
Notice her show collar she was such an elegant lady and the smartest dog I’ve had.
Going to a dog show this weekend hopefully I’ll she some dogs I like with good joint scores


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 22, 2019)

Sunbathing


----------



## ANC (May 22, 2019)

Tiny doggie is de shitz


----------



## lokie (May 24, 2019)

@bluenjy is a deaf French bulldog. Because he was born deaf he developed special skills like eating with a fork and his paws. He is an inspiration to many people. He is the example that shows having a disability shouldnt stop you from being the best you can be! Unique and special he is one in a million  Website: www.frenchiestore.net


----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2019)

​


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 26, 2019)

Come on Dad - play with me !!


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Come on Dad - play with me !!
> 
> View attachment 4339937


 "I won't knock you over this time, pretty sure"


----------



## raratt (May 27, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 29, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 30, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (May 31, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2019)

curious2garden said:


>


there are a few of these, captions are pretty funny.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2019)

This ones different


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

One of the loudest little dogs you'll ever meet, but he loves his sunshine.

  

Crooked lip & all we love him!


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of the loudest little dogs you'll ever meet, but he loves his sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 4344214 View attachment 4344215 View attachment 4344216
> 
> Crooked lip & all we love him!


He’s a good looking boy the lip is awesome


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> One of the loudest little dogs you'll ever meet, but he loves his sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 4344214 View attachment 4344215 View attachment 4344216
> 
> Crooked lip & all we love him!


Jesus, what are you feeding that dog. You know he isn't as large as his big brother! He's a really handsome boy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Jesus, what are you feeding that dog. You know he isn't as large as his big brother! He's a really handsome boy


Lots of people really hate to hear his diet (jealousy I think) but he and his big bro get fresh silver salmon and yogurt almost every night with their kibble. About 50/50.
Big boy had a yeast issue on is belly which has been completely resolved after the inclusion of the Yogurt.

They really look forward to Breakfast and Dinner. : )


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lots of people really hate to hear his diet (jealousy I think) but he and his big bro get fresh silver salmon and yogurt almost every night with their kibble. About 50/50.
> Big boy had a yeast issue on is belly which has been completely resolved after the inclusion of the Yogurt.
> 
> They really look forward to Breakfast and Dinner. : )


 I could think of worse fates than being your dog. 
~lick~


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I could think of worse fates than being your dog.
> ~lick~


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)

I’d have em all


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)

Random dog funny bee sting though, paw little bloke


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2019)

Terminal bone cancer, 2-3 months.

I'm fucking sick.

Mass on right rear leg, vet says it will spread to lungs and internal organs. And bone could eventually break.

They gave her steroids and tram-adol. If she wasn't 13, amputation would be an option. But vet said even when they amputate in a younger dog, cancer may have already microscopically spread enough to start internal tumors.

 
Happier days from last year. This hurts to look at right now. Bad.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4345437
> 
> Terminal bone cancer, 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


can't Like that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4345437
> 
> Terminal bone cancer, 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


 Poor girl. The opioid should make her a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 5, 2019)

So sorry Tangie.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4345437
> 
> Terminal bone cancer, 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


Hugs and I'm sorry. I buy my CBD Isolate from here: https://www.thecbdistillery.com/product/99-cbd-isolate-powder-from-hemp/

I'd start her on it. It can only help her. Here's my treatise on mixing and dosing:
http://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-here-tried-cbd-dog-treats-to-treat-anxiety-in-their-furry-ones.990140/page-3#post-14926361

If you need anything I'm an email away.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks everybody, your kind thoughts are appreciated. 

I'm an emotional wreck.



curious2garden said:


> Hugs and I'm sorry. I buy my CBD Isolate from here: https://www.thecbdistillery.com/product/99-cbd-isolate-powder-from-hemp/
> 
> I'd start her on it. It can only help her. Here's my treatise on mixing and dosing:
> http://www.rollitup.org/t/anyone-here-tried-cbd-dog-treats-to-treat-anxiety-in-their-furry-ones.990140/page-3#post-14926361
> ...


We got her this, and probably for her 'brother' too as he has anxiety problems at times. Especially with his 'sister' and closest friend lying down all the time.
 

My daughter's companion is a chiropractor, he donated it to us.

She is resting comfortably.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4345437
> 
> Terminal bone cancer, 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


Ah man! So sorry bro.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Thanks everybody, your kind thoughts are appreciated.
> 
> I'm an emotional wreck.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## medviper (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Mass on right rear leg, vet says it will spread to lungs and internal organs. And bone could eventually break.


our 13 yo yellow lab mix, maggie had the same type of cancer, you can see the mass on her chest, we lost her two months after this photo...i feel your anguish and pain...we'll keep you in our thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4345437
> 
> Terminal bone cancer, 2-3 months.
> 
> ...



I can't like this either - watching them go or having them leave suddenly, I'm torn with the easier path.
My intuition is that there is no easy path.

I feel your pain Tangie - most all of us have been there & it still hurts years later.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 5, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I can't like this either - watching them go or having them leave suddenly, I'm torn with the easier path.
> My intuition is that there is no easy path.
> 
> I feel your pain Tangie - most all of us have been there & it still hurts years later.


I've been there 3 times since I bought my house 31 years ago.

I still have 3 clay paw prints still in the boxes from when they were cremated.

I just can't even open them. Seriously.

I look at their pictures sometimes.


----------



## medviper (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I look at their pictures sometimes.


we just keep the cycle going or else we'll wallow in grief and despair, the newest ones helps keep you a little more grounded an a bit more distracted from the pain until over some passing time it really helps to ease the sorrow.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4345437
> 
> Terminal bone cancer, 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


Cancer is a real son of a bitch. 
It sucks losing your best mate. 
Dont know what to say really, hits close to home from losing Duke the same way back in February.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2019)

This big boy broke our hearts when cancer got him at 7 years old.

 

This little girl was with us for 13 years & she finally succumbed to old age.
Neither occasion was anywhere close to easy & I miss them both terribly.


----------



## JonathanT (Jun 6, 2019)

Ooh scary pibble.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## JonathanT (Jun 6, 2019)

Why sad


----------



## dangledo (Jun 6, 2019)

Damn. sorry @tangerinegreen555 

Poor pupper.


----------



## dangledo (Jun 6, 2019)

JonathanT said:


> Why sad


The multiple posts before yours, maybe???

Dunno just a wild guess


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4345437
> 
> Terminal bone cancer, 2-3 months.
> 
> ...


Condolences


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 6, 2019)

We lost her today.

After the vet told us about her terminal bone cancer, it's as though she understood English and just got depressed and shut down.

Wouldn't drink, eat, pee, poop, walk or even stand up. She just shook like she was freezing cold.

They put her to sleep an hour ago. That 2-3 months went by in 36 hours. 

I loved her so much.


----------



## DustyDuke (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4346038
> We lost her today.
> 
> After the vet told us about her terminal bone cancer, it's as though she understood English and just got depressed and shut down.
> ...


Peace and love to you and yours mate


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4346038
> We lost her today.
> 
> After the vet told us about her terminal bone cancer, it's as though she understood English and just got depressed and shut down.
> ...


Sorry to here that. No more suffering and pain for her, or for you to have to watch her go through it. Hope you feel better. Heres a pic of mine when she was a pup to cheer you up a bit.


----------



## 420God (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4346038
> We lost her today.
> 
> After the vet told us about her terminal bone cancer, it's as though she understood English and just got depressed and shut down.
> ...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4346038
> We lost her today.
> 
> After the vet told us about her terminal bone cancer, it's as though she understood English and just got depressed and shut down.
> ...


My heart breaks with you, so sorry
My friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4346038
> We lost her today.
> 
> After the vet told us about her terminal bone cancer, it's as though she understood English and just got depressed and shut down.
> ...


 Hugs my friend.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4346038
> We lost her today.
> 
> After the vet told us about her terminal bone cancer, it's as though she understood English and just got depressed and shut down.
> ...


What God and Annie said


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2019)

Same here Tangie - I have felt your pain enough to know how bad it hurts.
I'm sorry for your loss and I know it sounds trite, but it is not.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

Sincere condolences Tangie, I'd hug you if I could


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Tangerinegreen555.

A friend just posted a pic of her new puppy. Bernese Mountain Dog. Never heard of it before. I thought it was an Australian Shepherd. She is beautiful.


----------



## medviper (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I loved her so much.


i am grieving with you & your family.
very sorry for you my friend.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sorry for your loss Tangerinegreen555.
> 
> A friend just posted a pic of her new puppy. Bernese Mountain Dog. Never heard of it before. I thought it was an Australian Shepherd. She is beautiful.
> View attachment 4346124


Beautiful, but another heart breaker. Big up 100 lbs and a 6-8 yr life span


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Beautiful, but another heart breaker. Big up 100 lbs and a 6-8 yr life span


Wow, that's not long enough. No idea why she picked that breed.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Wow, that's not long enough. No idea why she picked that breed.


Check the pic again.LOL. Who could resist that face. Additionally they are loyal, gentle and affectionate


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2019)

I knew going into it that Boerboels make it to 10ish - but I had to have another.
Love my big boy & he keeps the bears outta the woods around here.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I knew going into it that Boerboels make it to 10ish - but I had to have another.
> Love my big boy & he keeps the bears outta the woods around here.


----------



## medviper (Jun 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


>


i was almost convinced until it dawned on me that it was a only a great piece of photo-shopping.
but then again stranger things in life have happened.
i'm so damn gullible.
EDIT:
maybe I'm not so gullible
http://www.macroevolution.net/bear-dog-hybrids.html


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

medviper said:


> i was almost convinced until it dawned on me that it was a only a great piece of photo-shopping.
> but then again stranger things in life have happened.
> i'm so damn gullible.


I don't think Photoshop (so much) as just a cool combination of images


----------



## medviper (Jun 6, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> I don't think Photoshop as just a cool combination of images


you're right, but my default is to always keep an open mind until i know otherwise.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2019)

medviper said:


> you're right, but my default is to always keep an open mind until i know otherwise.


You are a good sport ~tips hat~


----------



## lokie (Jun 6, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4346038
> We lost her today.
> 
> After the vet told us about her terminal bone cancer, it's as though she understood English and just got depressed and shut down.
> ...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Beautiful, but another heart breaker. Big up 100 lbs and a 6-8 yr life span


Great great awesomely awesome dogs! We had one, his name was Riley. He was such a gentle giant. He got cancer right around the 8 yr mark. We had to put him down. It was really hard to do because he was still healthy other than his back legs going paralyzed. 

@tangerinegreen555 
Big hugs brother. 

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 7, 2019)

Found a picture of riley 
 

He had all the perfect markings and the perfect personality 

Miss you Ri
SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Sorry for your loss Tangerinegreen555.
> 
> A friend just posted a pic of her new puppy. Bernese Mountain Dog. Never heard of it before. I thought it was an Australian Shepherd. She is beautiful.
> View attachment 4346124


No better time for a puppy than now!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

Tino visited the groomer today. He's not really happy and the rest of the pack isn't sure he's who he says he is.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4346591
> Tino visited the groomer today. He's not really happy and the rest of the pack isn't sure he's who he says he is.


Tino Sock?


He's cute!


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tino Sock?
> 
> 
> He's cute!


sock PUPpet


----------



## medviper (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Tino visited the groomer today. He's not really happy and the rest of the pack isn't sure he's who he says he is.


he's a handsome little fella.


----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4346591
> Tino visited the groomer today. He's not really happy and the rest of the pack isn't sure he's who he says he is.


At least give him a hoodie and some glasses. That way he could claim to be Incognito.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

medviper said:


> he's a handsome little fella.


Thank you, he was rescued from a puppy mill. He spent the first 3 years of his life in a little tiny cage. When I got him he could barely walk much less run like he does today. I think he had puppy mill flashbacks when they took him and put him in a cage while he awaited his bath, haircut and the works, poor guy.



lokie said:


> At least give him a hoodie and some glasses. That way he could claim to be Incognito.


It's around 100ish here. There won't be any hoodies until December LOL but in an effort at reconciliation we took him to In n Out Burger and he got his own puppy patty (no salt).


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Found a picture of riley
> View attachment 4346312
> 
> He had all the perfect markings and the perfect personality
> ...


Ahhh would you just look at those paws, too cute and what a grin!


----------



## medviper (Jun 7, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Thank you, he was rescued from a puppy mill. He spent the first 3 years of his life in a little tiny cage. When I got him he could barely walk much less run like he does today. I think he had puppy mill flashbacks when they took him and put him in a cage while he awaited his bath, haircut and the works, poor guy.


all of ours were rescues as well, they're the most unconditionally affectionate and loyal anyone can ever raise.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

medviper said:


> all of ours were rescues as well, they're the most unconditionally affectionate and loyal anyone can ever raise.


Yeah, now that I'm retired I've been volunteering with our local rescue. I just found a wonderful home for one of my girls in Lompoc. I'm pretty lucky.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 7, 2019)

medviper said:


> all of ours were rescues as well, they're the most unconditionally affectionate and loyal anyone can ever raise.


Mrs. GWN and I have had rescue's most all our lives but just recently we were introduced to pure bred pups. It all started with a male Boerboel that had the "wrong" color toe nails so he didn't sell. I was gifted him after we lost our dog & now we have two new ones, another Boerboel and a Beagle.

I really can't tell the difference in their affection or loyalty - as much as we want to believe dogs "know" they were rescued I'm not so sure.
Our current pack loves us unconditionally (as long as I fill those food bowls twice a day ) and that's good enough for me.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN and I have had rescue's most all our lives but just recently we were introduced to pure bred pups. It all started with a male Boerboel that had the "wrong" color toe nails so he didn't sell. I was gifted him after we lost our dog & now we have two new ones, another Boerboel and a Beagle.
> 
> I really can't tell the difference in their affection or loyalty - as much as we want to believe dogs "know" they were rescued I'm not so sure.
> Our current pack loves us unconditionally (as long as I fill *those food bowls* twice a day ) and that's good enough for me.


----------



## medviper (Jun 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I really can't tell the difference in their affection or loyalty - as much as we want to believe dogs "know" they were rescued I'm not so sure.


we've adopted older ones too, when they come out of their shell an settle in they really do show it.
a dogs nature is to trust, an when they get it back you know it.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 7, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mrs. GWN and I have had rescue's most all our lives but just recently we were introduced to pure bred pups. It all started with a male Boerboel that had the "wrong" color toe nails so he didn't sell. I was gifted him after we lost our dog & now we have two new ones, another Boerboel and a Beagle.
> 
> I really can't tell the difference in their affection or loyalty - as much as we want to believe dogs "know" they were rescued I'm not so sure.
> Our current pack loves us unconditionally (as long as I fill those food bowls twice a day ) and that's good enough for me.


I believe the reason my rescue dogs seem to 'love' me more is they are more insecure having experienced abandonment. As humans we interpret their behavior through our emotional lens not necessarily canine behavioral motivations.


----------



## lokie (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2019)

My buddy's had a rough time since the day after his best friend died.

Diarrhea for 4 days, with obvious anxiety.

I called the vet and he's been on boiled chicken and rice for a couple days now and vet gave him metronidazole for diarrhea and trazodone for anxiety.

He sees the vet Friday. He's still alert and social and is resting comfortably in the meantime. He made a semisolid poop a while ago. He's taken the loss hard. He's never been alone for the last 7 years and he doesn't like it. 

We have to get him normalized and find him a companion. He's not meant to be a single dog.


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 15, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4346591
> Tino visited the groomer today. He's not really happy and the rest of the pack isn't sure he's who he says he is.





GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Tino Sock?
> 
> 
> He's cute!


Cocky as hell is what he is! 
But he loves and protects his moma.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 15, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> Cocky as hell is what he is!
> But he loves and protects his moma.


Everybody else got shaved down so now no one is questioning anyone else's bona fides.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 28, 2019)

Who is the best good girl w/the big smiles? Answer: mine! COOKIE!


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 29, 2019)

when your fav song comes on (wait for it)...


----------



## raratt (Jun 30, 2019)

Roxy has decided in order to smell a person she must put her wet nose on you, she particularly likes putting her nose up the back of my leg when I'm wearing a bathrobe. She has no concept of personal space.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jun 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Roxy has decided in order to smell a person she must put her wet nose on you, she particularly likes putting her nose up the back of my leg when I'm wearing a bathrobe. She has no concept of personal space.


good girl: aproved

cookies shall be awarded


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 30, 2019)

raratt said:


> Roxy has decided in order to smell a person she must put her wet nose on you, she particularly likes putting her nose up the back of my leg when I'm wearing a bathrobe. She has no concept of personal space.


When my big boy wants attention he bull rushes you from behind & jams his head (forcefully) between your knees.

*YOU WILL PET ME NOW!*


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2019)

*See the list: FDA announces dog food brands it says could be linked to heart disease
*
_The FDA has been investigating the link between some dog foods and dilated cardiomyopathy, also known as DCM or canine heart disease, since July 2018_.

(Name, # of cases)
Acana, 67.
Zignatue, 64.
Taste of the Wild, 53.
4Health 32.
Earthborn Holistic 32.
Blue Buffalo, 31.
Nature's Domain, 29.
Fromm, 24.
Merrick, 16.
California Natural, 15.
Natural Balance, 15.
Orijen, 12.
Nature's Variety, 11.
NutriSource 10.
Nutro, 10.
Rachael Ray Nutrish, 10

https://www.wpxi.com/news/national/see-the-list-fda-announces-dog-food-brands-it-says-could-cause-heart-disease/962297778
https://www.fda.gov/animal-veterinary/news-events/fda-investigation-potential-link-between-certain-diets-and-canine-dilated-cardiomyopathy#diet


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> *See the list: FDA announces dog food brands it says could be linked to heart disease
> *
> _The FDA has been investigating the link between some dog foods and dilated cardiomyopathy, also known as DCM or canine heart disease, since July 2018_.
> 
> ...


My daughter sent me a link to that article a couple days ago. Time to start looking at a different food again. About 2 yrs ago I switched to Taste of the Wild from Costco’s Nutra Nuggets, mainly because Bear had super bad gas, but also because my daughter convinced me it’s way better. The gas went away.

Too bad Costco’s Nature’s Domain is on the list. That was what I first thought of switching to.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 3, 2019)

I guess this is the main problem with those brands and large dog breeds:

“Most of the dog foods listed are usually labeled “grain-free” and contain a large proportion of peas, lentils, legume seeds or potatoes, according to the report. Many of the dogs researched in the investigation did not have a genetic predisposition to the condition, the F.D.A. said.”


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 3, 2019)

I didn't read thru all the articles but I wonder about the incidences of GDV in some of the breeds as well as it relates to diet

https://dogsfirst.ie/what-of-legumes-and-the-risk-of-bloat-in-dry-fed-dogs/
https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/bloat-gastric-dilatation-and-volvulus-in-dogs


----------



## 420God (Jul 3, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> *See the list: FDA announces dog food brands it says could be linked to heart disease
> *
> _The FDA has been investigating the link between some dog foods and dilated cardiomyopathy, also known as DCM or canine heart disease, since July 2018_.
> 
> ...


That's messed up, those are some of the more expensive "healthy" foods. I'll have to show this to my sister, she feeds her bulldogs some of those. I get cheap dog food but mine mostly eat raw venison. Some of my neighbors feed raw chicken because dogs don't leave big shit piles of filler eating natural foods.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jul 3, 2019)

Used to try the expensive brands. Taste of the Wild. Pro science puppy kibble. They prefer the cheap stuff. and natural/ healthy people food combo

Back in the day dad would check what brand had the most "ash" content. Guess they quit doing that.

Kind of got a new dog but need a good camera. He was free. Part Border collie part something. Funny bastard. Just starting to mature. Haven't had him in water or out in the field yet. He's a certified babe magnet.


----------



## herbs1 (Jul 3, 2019)

I switched my bulldog from Acana to First Mate because of allergies. She likes them both but First Mate is a bit cheaper....made in Canada too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

420God said:


> That's messed up, those are some of the more expensive "healthy" foods. I'll have to show this to my sister, she feeds her bulldogs some of those. I get cheap dog food but mine mostly eat raw venison. Some of my neighbors feed raw chicken because dogs don't leave big shit piles of filler eating natural foods.


Annie feeds her six little dogs Orijen. The reduction in fecal volume means she's effectively cleaning up after only three. Win.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Annie feeds her six little dogs Origen. The reduction in fecal volume means she's effectively cleaning up after only three. Win.


Is Orijen on the list? I need to look, Cliff's Notes?

Yeah it is, well shit, I'm sick of this. I have to change them again.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 3, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is Orijen on the list? I need to look, Cliff's Notes?


No only the cheap Malaysian knockoff


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 3, 2019)

What?


----------



## raratt (Jul 5, 2019)

Roxy made it through her first 4th without much drama. She isn't gun shy, the pops didn't bother her, she just looked at me for reassurance. The neighbors lit a fountain that does the crackle thing and she pulled out her big girl bark, she rarely barks. She could see it through the front window so the bright lights were a bit scary, but she never shook or anything. She just leaned up against my leg and was more curious than anything.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 5, 2019)

It was too hot & dry here, most of AK banned shooting off fireworks.
Still heard/saw a couple of dozen but nothing like the usual 6+ hour long barrage.

Pups dealt with it well.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 5, 2019)

there's a bunch of photos of this little sweetheart and her Doberman under "Cutie and the Beast"


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 5, 2019)

A chocolate newfy !
How beautiful is she...


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Is Orijen on the list? I need to look, Cliff's Notes?
> 
> Yeah it is, well shit, I'm sick of this. I have to change them again.


This diet has served us well. It is a pain to start but easy once you get going. You have to ween them off dry food slowly over 3 months. When we switched our dogs never had ear problems again, although our dogs don’t do as good on red meat. Turkey, chicken and fish seems to be the best. We generally use chicken feet for bones they love em and their cheap


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This diet has served us well. It is a pain to start but easy once you get going. You have to ween them off dry food slowly over 3 months. When we switched our dogs never had ear problems again, although our dogs don’t do as good on red meat. Turkey, chicken and fish seems to be the best. We generally use chicken feet for bones they love em and their cheap
> View attachment 4360838


Thanks! When I get done with my plumbing frenzy I'm going to get serious and do this.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 6, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> This diet has served us well. It is a pain to start but easy once you get going. You have to ween them off dry food slowly over 3 months. When we switched our dogs never had ear problems again, although our dogs don’t do as good on red meat. Turkey, chicken and fish seems to be the best. We generally use chicken feet for bones they love em and their cheap
> View attachment 4360838


Is this all raw?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 6, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Is this all raw?


Yes, just some times I throw in some cooked veggies


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 7, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


Priceless


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 7, 2019)

DustyDuke said:


> Priceless


 With that end all chewed up, It's a hell of a story for on down the road, isn't it? lol


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 7, 2019)

Where was the dog and the camera when her homework was late lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 7, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


I have indeed had to go to my customer and ask them to sign a second original closing doc for a multi million dollar deal
because my stepdaughter's dog, Peanut, ate the original.

The embarrassment was only lessened by the fact it was true.


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2019)

I threw some peaches that the birds had pecked on into the lawn for Roxy, she eats them after a bit. She is the softest mouthed dog I have ever seen, she won't touch your hand if you feed her something. Still working on the no begging thing. She also likes to make little holes in the lawn about the right size to break an ankle in.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 7, 2019)

raratt said:


> I threw some peaches that the birds had pecked on into the lawn for Roxy, she eats them after a bit. She is the softest mouthed dog I have ever seen, she won't touch your hand if you feed her something. Still working on the no begging thing. She also likes to make little holes in the lawn about the right size to break an ankle in.


Thanks for those peaches! Only lost one.

I’m def gonna eat a lotta peaches now that I moved to the country.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 14, 2019)

My wiener loves water

 
 

SH420


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 14, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> My wiener loves water
> 
> View attachment 4365070
> View attachment 4365069
> ...


I think mine is melting


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 14, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> My wiener loves water
> 
> View attachment 4365070
> View attachment 4365069
> ...


Has your wiener dug it's way out yet?


----------



## DustyDuke (Jul 14, 2019)

Beach walk


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 15, 2019)

Some confusion going on today at work, my dispatcher told me to be at this place at 830am this morning and when I go to check in and get unloaded the receiver tells me I'm not supposed to be there untill 2pm....great. This is a small busy place and there's nowhere for me to wait so I cruise on down the highway to the next exit at a McDonald's with semi truck parking. It's almost 930am and I now have to wait until 2pm to go back. I guess I'm going to go into McDonald's and get my dog a cheeseburger and then take her for a good walk before it gets too hot today.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 15, 2019)

Well it's 11am, we went for a nice walk and my old dog is whooped lol. It's 86° and 63% humidity right now, yuck. I have a plug in 12V iceless cooler in my cab that I always keep a couple gallons of cold water in, it works awesome and keeps the water nice and cold. She had a big bowl of cold water and now she's chilling in the bunk, she's tired


I'm pretty sure we're going to start the truck and crank up the AC and take a short nap while we wait to go back to this appointment. I have temperature control with a vent in the bunk, it blows right on my face.


I'm getting paid to wait, but this still kind of sucks and makes the day drag on


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4365595
> 
> View attachment 4365596
> 
> ...


I'm getting the hole bit out.


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2019)

raratt said:


>


Seriously got a belly Lol outta me with this one.
+


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 30, 2019)

Woke up to a present from mine.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## delacruz (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 31, 2019)

delacruz said:


> View attachment 4372521


Handsome pup, how old?


----------



## delacruz (Jul 31, 2019)

one year old ridgeback. she's pretty sweet and my best pal


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2019)

delacruz said:


> one year old ridgeback. she's pretty sweet and my best pal





delacruz said:


> one year old ridgeback. she's pretty sweet and my best pal


Cute gal - I've got a family member that has 2 males & a female - great home/family protection pack.

*"Dude, can you hand me my ball?"*

 

Ok, and he's really not stoned just sunshine sleepy but you can't tell it from this pic.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2019)

delacruz said:


> View attachment 4372521


What a beautiful dog.

I had a ridgeback named Loudog who passed away at 14 in 2010. I am going to be looking for another ridgeback pup here soon. Awesome breed. If you know of any breeders in Ca please pm me thanks.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Cute gal - I've got a family member that has 2 males & a female - great home/family protection pack.
> 
> *"Dude, can you hand me my ball?"*
> 
> ...


Time for a new ball?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 1, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Time for a new ball?


No use. Our shepherd would strip the tennis material off those Kong toys within 10 minutes. She’d go through a few each month, but I figured it was cheaper than new furniture/shoes.

Reminds me somewhat of the hound used in the Blue Wilderness commercials.


----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 2, 2019)

​
https://warriordogfoundation.org/donate/
https://twitter.com/WarriorDogs
https://www.facebook.com/WarriorDog


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 3, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 3, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> View attachment 4373829
> View attachment 4373832
> 
> Cheers


Love the 2nd pic! Great shot!

SH420


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> View attachment 4373829
> View attachment 4373832
> 
> Cheers


Our pit would bark when we had the front windows open. It took us awhile to figure out she smelled the people walking on the other side of the street and was telling us they were there.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks everyone. To say she is my best friend is a humongous understatement. I have had her just over 5 years now. Before I got her she spent over 2 1/2 years locked in a cage at Hempstead animal shelter. After being found as a puppy in an abandoned house in Brooklyn. She got one 15 min walk once a week. That was the only socialization she ever had before I got her. 
Now we go on hikes everyday and to our own beach everyday and just because she is so beautiful here are a few more shots lol
 
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 3, 2019)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thanks everyone. To say she is my best friend is a humongous understatement. I have had her just over 5 years now. Before I got her she spent over 2 1/2 years locked in a cage at Hempstead animal shelter. After being found as a puppy in an abandoned house in Brooklyn. She got one 15 min walk once a week. That was the only socialization she ever had before I got her.
> Now we go on hikes everyday and to our own beach everyday and just because she is so beautiful here are a few more shots lol
> View attachment 4373850
> View attachment 4373851
> ...


Such a pretty girl. I’d love a blue, I can’t believe nobody would want her. I love my pitty smalls, she’s made getting over the sudden loss of our shepherd bearable.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 3, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Such a pretty girl. I’d love a blue, I can’t believe nobody would want her. I love my pitty smalls, she’s made getting over the sudden loss of our shepherd bearable.


Well she does have issues. She doesn't like other dudes or other dogs. But she is my 5th one over the years and by far the best even with her issues. She has been perfect with me from day one. As smart and obedient as they come from day one. 
She is at the max for size on what pittys should be. She is right around 80lbs. 60-70 lbs is normal size by breed standard . 
But ya she is the greatest 

Cheers


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 3, 2019)

Aeroknow said:


> What a beautiful dog.
> 
> I had a ridgeback named Loudog who passed away at 14 in 2010. I am going to be looking for another ridgeback pup here soon. Awesome breed. If you know of any breeders in Ca please pm me thanks.


I'm not familiar with CA but if you're willing for the pup to travel I know of one whom is reputable & has beautiful stock.
My son has 3 of them.
PM if you'd like info.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 4, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm not familiar with CA but if you're willing for the pup to travel I know of one whom is reputable & has beautiful stock.
> My son has 3 of them.
> PM if you'd like info.


Right on but i’d rather be able to check out the puppy first and probably drive it home. Thanks though.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 5, 2019)

​_"Days after returning home from a Punta Cana vacation, Marie Trainer called out of work with a backache and nausea. Then her temperature spiked and dropped, sending her to a local Stark County, Ohio, emergency room in the early hours of May 11.

When Trainer woke in a hospital bed nine days later, her hands and legs had been amputated.

It took doctors seven days to discover Trainer incurred a severe infection, not from a “tropical” travel disease as they first suspected, but from her German shepherd’s kisses.

Trainer contracted a rare infection from the bacteria capnocytophaga canimorsus, probably when her German shepherd puppy, Taylor, licked an open cut. Most people in contact with dogs and cats don’t get sick, and it’s rare for Capnocytophaga to cause illness in humans. Those at greatest risk are people with weakened immune systems, such as cancer patients and people who have had their spleens removed, the CDC said. 

Capnocytophaga isn’t on the CDC’s list of reportable diseases, and experts say it’s hard to pin down numbers on how rare these infections are. A 2015 report found fewer than 500 laboratory-confirmed cases that had been reported since 1961, though the bacterium was not officially named as a new species until 1989."
_
https://wtkr.com/2019/08/03/ohio-woman-loses-hands-legs-after-infection-from-dog-lick/


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> ​_"Days after returning home from a Punta Cana vacation, Marie Trainer called out of work with a backache and nausea. Then her temperature spiked and dropped, sending her to a local Stark County, Ohio, emergency room in the early hours of May 11.
> 
> When Trainer woke in a hospital bed nine days later, her hands and legs had been amputated.
> 
> ...


I hope they look at any potential illnesses that could reduce her immune system's effectivity. Second this is precisely why I refuse to use any antibacterial bullshit at home. We shouldn't be reacting to our pet's commensals like this, unless we have an immune disorder.

We were not designed to live near sterile lives and even now they are finding that there is a much richer commensal biome within us than previously thought.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Aug 8, 2019)

I know dogs... but kitten!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 8, 2019)

^^^^ That's adorable.


----------



## lokie (Aug 11, 2019)

Patches.

Got a new apartment.


----------



## BIGNUTS (Aug 12, 2019)

Hey lokie cute pup u got. does patches have a red yeast infection. that red rust color on patches chest legs and paws it just looks like it. is he itchy scratching or licking paws alot. im just giving you heads up. my border collie just had it about month ago i had to give him baths with antibacterial shampoo to get rid of it.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 12, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4377619
> Patches.
> 
> Got a new apartment.


Ugly ass dog


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 12, 2019)

BIGNUTS said:


> View attachment 4378403 View attachment 4378393 Hey lokie cute pup u got. does patches have a red yeast infection. that red rust color on patches chest legs and paws it just looks like it. is he itchy scratching or licking paws alot. im just giving you heads up. my border collie just had it about month ago i had to give him baths with antibacterial shampoo to get rid of it.


You have a handsome dog too.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2019)

I said no pictures!!




SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4380483
> 
> 
> I said no pictures!!
> ...


LOL that look! 

On the way home from the vet in LA I saw a car with DoxClvr on the plate and wondered if it was @BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 16, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> LOL that look!
> 
> On the way home from the vet in LA I saw a car with DoxClvr on the plate and wondered if it was @BobBitchen


Nope not me.
Our oldest rescue, Phinny, 12-15yrs (?), is at the vets today too, getting a long over due dental, his age makes anesthesia a scary proposition, my daughter works there and hasn't updated me in awhile. I'v been nervous all day.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Nope not me.
> Our oldest rescue, Phinny, 12-15yrs (?), is at the vets today too, getting a long over due dental, his age makes anesthesia a scary proposition, my daughter works there and hasn't updated me in awhile. I'v been nervous all day.


Keep us posted please. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> Nope not me.
> Our oldest rescue, Phinny, 12-15yrs (?), is at the vets today too, getting a long over due dental, his age makes anesthesia a scary proposition, my daughter works there and hasn't updated me in awhile. I'v been nervous all day.


I take mine to an awake dentist he's all over LA from Northridge, Santa Monica, to Long Beach and he does all the guys awake unless there's a problem and then I sweat anesthesia too. I hope Phinny is ok.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 16, 2019)

He made it through , but the poor little guy had a bunch of teeth pulled, they have him on a Fentanyl patch


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 16, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4380532 He made it through , but the poor little guy had a bunch of teeth pulled, they have him on a Fentanyl patch


Thanks for letting me know. Nice they are treating him appropriately for pain. He looks good and alert.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 16, 2019)

Give phinny a big hug! He's fkn cute all coned up like that. Lol

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4380532 He made it through , but the poor little guy had a bunch of teeth pulled, they have him on a Fentanyl patch


Best wishes for your puppers - they're are our "best" kids.


----------



## ANC (Aug 17, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4380532 He made it through , but the poor little guy had a bunch of teeth pulled, they have him on a Fentanyl patch


please don't steal his patch.


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 17, 2019)

Cheers


----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 17, 2019)

Miniature Pincher Toby.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 18, 2019)

Service dogs in training.
https://people.com/pets/service-dogs-sit-performance-billy-elliot/


----------



## raratt (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Aug 26, 2019)

Miss my buddy


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 26, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Miss my buddy
> 
> View attachment 4385271


Me too man-went into the garage the other day & seen my girls old collars-I cried like a baby


----------



## dangledo (Aug 26, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Me too man-went into the garage the other day & seen my girls old collars-I cried like a babyView attachment 4385283 View attachment 4385285



Ugh. Got something in my eye


Definitely not crying


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 26, 2019)

When my kids were lil we made a dog tag necklace for fun-they're both in college now now I got something in my eye too-meltdown to cheer me up


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2019)

_{{sniff}}_ damn allergies


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2019)

Happy National Dog Day
https://www.nationaldogday.com/about1


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 28, 2019)

My heart goes out to you dealing with the loss of your pups. This was my last rescue. I took this rednose from a crack head I went to school with many years before.He was malnourished and was living the homeless life. Gave him $100 and told him he was my dog now.He was 2 years old and made it to 17.
 
And my girl now
 

Dogs are the best.
Cheers


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 30, 2019)

*A very good Secret Service dog is being honored in UK for stopping a White House intruder in 2014*​
_




_​

_"An incredibly good dog has been awarded a prestigious prize in Great Britain, the first-ever non-Brit animal to win the honor. Hurricane will receive the award in October at a ceremony in London._

_Hurricane, a now-retired Secret Service dog, was awarded the Order of Merit by the British charity Peoples Dispensary for Sick Animals (PDSA)._

_*The award honors animals that "display outstanding devotion to their owner or wider society, above and beyond normal companionship," according to the PDSA, and is considered the animals' OBE — one of the highest honors that the British royal family can bestow upon an individual.*_

_Hurricane, along with fellow Secret Service dog Jordan, intervened after a man jumped the White House fence in 2014._

_Hurricane, a Belgan Malinois, was kicked and thrown around by the intruder, Dominic Adesanya. But Hurricane was able to tackle Adesanya down to let Secret Service agents arrest him. Then-President Obama, who was home during the intrusion, was unharmed. The injuries Hurricane sustained from the attack contributed to his retirement in 2016 from the Secret Service. Hurricane retired at 8, 2 years earlier than the average Secret Service dog._

_Hurricane was a "legend" within the Secret Service after the attack, handler Marhsall Mirarchi said. _

He received another award (from his human partner) which I'm sure he appreciated more  as excerpted from "Secret Service Dogs" by Maria Goodavage

_"When they got home that night, Marshall wanted to give Hurricane something extra special. He had never given his canine partner human food before but figured that if ever there was a time to make one small exception to this policy, this was it._

_There wasn’t much in the fridge, and the store where he could buy a steak was closed. But he knew a place not too far away that was open 24/7. Hurricane was just settling into his bed when Marshall grabbed the keys to his car._

_“C’mon ’Cane! We have one more place to go tonight,” he told him. Hurricane was already at the door. Like his handler, he’s ready for anything anytime, and the sound of the keys meant it wasn’t quite bedtime yet._

_Fifteen minutes later, under the glow of golden arches, Hurricane watched closely as Marshall unwrapped two hamburgers._

_Marshall had never opened food so close to him before. Hurricane’s eyes seemed to widen, and he stared, riveted — first at the burgers, and then Marshall, back and forth. His expression was a combination of stunned and hopeful._

_As Marshall offered him the first burger, Hurricane’s tail burst into a blur of bliss. He wolfed it in two bites. Marshall tore the second burger into a few pieces so Hurricane could taste it this time._

_A couple of minutes later, after realizing the feast was over, Hurricane stretched slowly, sighed, and fell asleep for the ride home."_

['Caine and Jardan (another USSS dog), received the Award of Valor for the takedown from DHS in 2015] bb


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 30, 2019)

Just getting off work


----------



## lokie (Aug 30, 2019)

blu3bird said:


> View attachment 4387579
> Just getting off work


Better tell the dog. It is still looking for trouble.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 30, 2019)

lokie said:


> Better tell the dog. It is still looking for trouble.


She was looking at one of my company's OTR drivers, he just come in from the west coast and was getting his clothes and stuff out of his truck to go home for the holiday weekend. He's an older guy in his 70's and my dog just loves him, she wanted to go see him.


----------



## lokie (Aug 31, 2019)

There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 5, 2019)

dangledo said:


> Miss my buddy
> 
> View attachment 4385271


This reminded me of your pal.


----------



## lokie (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2019)

What a pussy.


----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Sep 11, 2019)

Our freakin dog snuck out into the garage again today when I was getting ice for the wife's water. She found a little bottle of acrylic paint and tried a little paw painting with it out there when she wasn't tearing apart foam. How it didn't end up all over her I have no idea. She didn't make a noise the whole time she was out there to be let back in. Glad it wasn't really hot today. Note to self, do a head count prior to leaving the house.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 11, 2019)

raratt said:


> Our freakin dog snuck out into the garage again today when I was getting ice for the wife's water. She found a little bottle of acrylic paint and tried a little paw painting with it out there when she wasn't tearing apart foam. How it didn't end up all over her I have no idea. *She didn't make a noise* the whole time she was out there to be let back in. Glad it wasn't really hot today. Note to self, do a head count prior to leaving the house.


LOL consciousness of guilt! Kids, smh.


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 13, 2019)

ANC said:


>


a purebread


----------



## raratt (Sep 13, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> a purebread


----------



## ANC (Sep 13, 2019)

raratt said:


>


My wife also only heard that joke this week.


----------



## lokie (Sep 13, 2019)

ANC said:


>


I like this and it makes me smile, like most I'm sure.

If I were looking for a new avatar This would be the top candidate for consideration.

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2019)

No one else is using it...


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 14, 2019)

to do this to these $100K dogs makes me want to puke, email your state rep!

https://www.conservativeusa.net/mega-cong.htm
https://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm?OrderBy=state&Sort=ASC

_"The U.S. government continued to provide dozens of bomb-sniffing dogs to the Kingdom of Jordan, even as the animals were dying of serious health problems and others were so poorly treated that they had “lost the will to work,” a government evaluation found. Since 2008, at least 12 U.S.-trained explosive detection canines provided to the kingdom under an antiterrorism program died from medical problems. Others were overworked, unhealthy and forced to live in kennels with “barely existent” sanitation, including some where a deadly virus was rampant, officials said."_

https://www.stripes.com/news/ig-report-us-sent-bomb-sniffing-dogs-to-jordan-then-they-died-from-poor-care-1.598761#gallery


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Sep 14, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> to do this to these $100K dogs makes me want to puke, email your state rep!
> 
> https://www.conservativeusa.net/mega-cong.htm
> https://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm?OrderBy=state&Sort=ASC
> ...


Turn those fuckers into bomb sniffing humans


----------



## Renfro (Sep 14, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Thats adorable! I couldn't do that with my rotties, they would lick them to death.


----------



## Renfro (Sep 14, 2019)

I love this thread. I will forget about it for a while and then see it again and there is a bunch of new pictures for me to like! Dogs are the best. Haven't met a single person as good as some of the dogs I have had.


----------



## lokie (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 24, 2019)

Doggles.
She wears them when riding a 4 wheeler (No Shit).


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Camo dog blends in 
Meet Angel, our new baby


----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 25, 2019)

Lil' guy getting free bacon from staff. And blocking my egress.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 25, 2019)

pabloesqobar said:


> Lil' guy getting free bacon from staff. And blocking my egress.
> 
> View attachment 4399918
> View attachment 4399920


His feet and jowls look like my big boy - coloration is much different though.
Pretty pup.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 25, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4399713 Camo dog blends in
> Meet Angel, our new baby
> View attachment 4399712


Ahhh cute pup!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh cute pup!


We got her after all girlfriend!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2019)

Goodbye Emma, 16 years is a pretty good run
 

Gonna miss you ol girl

SH420


----------



## Joedank (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Goodbye Emma, 16 years is a pretty good run
> View attachment 4400150
> 
> Gonna miss you ol girl
> ...


Sorry bud that’s so sadthis dog of mine is a fearless bear chaser love her


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Goodbye Emma, 16 years is a pretty good run
> View attachment 4400150
> 
> Gonna miss you ol girl
> ...


I’m sorry


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Goodbye Emma, 16 years is a pretty good run
> View attachment 4400150
> 
> Gonna miss you ol girl
> ...


So sorry..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Goodbye Emma, 16 years is a pretty good run
> View attachment 4400150
> 
> Gonna miss you ol girl
> ...


Can't like this one.
I feel your pain.
Condolences.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Goodbye Emma, 16 years is a pretty good run
> View attachment 4400150
> 
> Gonna miss you ol girl
> ...


So sorry shrx


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Goodbye Emma


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


>


Ok I’m crying now


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok I’m crying now


I can't ever read about one of our loyal friends departure without doing that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2019)

@shrxhky420, tell us one of your favorite Emma stories.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Goodbye Emma, 16 years is a pretty good run
> View attachment 4400150
> 
> Gonna miss you ol girl
> ...


pretty girl. So sorry shrxhky420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2019)

mysunnyboy said:


> Ok I’m crying now


Our wind is gusting a bit & think I got something in my eye too.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 26, 2019)

Is it weird that I love a stray more than most people?


----------



## FunkeyMunkey (Sep 26, 2019)

Here’s my new boy! His mom is a Black and Tan bloodhound and his dad is a black lab.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> @shrxhky420, tell us one of your favorite Emma stories.


Emma was with mamashark since she was a pup (Emma was 3 when I joined the family) ... as she got older she got aggressive towards the other dogs... one day she broke skin on one of the other dogs. Well after that, she went to a new home, stepdaughters dad's house. Poor Emma was abused... she was finally brought back home, I'm in the picture now. 
When she came home, the first thing she did was bark at me and cowered... it was something she would do when men were around due to the abuse she suffered. 
Well, I had her eating out of my hands within a few hours and she was snuggled up to me within the day. My stepdaughters were amazed... "she has never been that close to a man before" said one of the girls. After that it wasn't long before she was excited to see me and wanting loves. She was a jumper, but with a quick wag that made her shimmy like a dolphin. 

She loved to play catch! One time I went and bought about 10 cans of tennis balls, popped open the cans and just started dropping the balls everywhere... she didn't know which way to go. It was pretty funny.

And then there was that one time...

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks guys for all the love! 
I know most of us have been through it... never very much fun. I'm glad you guys are virtually here!

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Emma was with mamashark since she was a pup (Emma was 3 when I joined the family) ... as she got older she got aggressive towards the other dogs... one day she broke skin on one of the other dogs. Well after that, she went to a new home, stepdaughters dad's house. Poor Emma was abused... she was finally brought back home, I'm in the picture now.
> When she came home, the first thing she did was bark at me and cowered... it was something she would do when men were around due to the abuse she suffered.
> Well, I had her eating out of my hands within a few hours and she was snuggled up to me within the day. My stepdaughters were amazed... "she has never been that close to a man before" said one of the girls. After that it wasn't long before she was excited to see me and wanting loves. She was a jumper, but with a quick wag that made her shimmy like a dolphin.
> 
> ...


++


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 26, 2019)

One more, just because 
 

SH420


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Thanks guys for all the love!
> I know most of us have been through it... never very much fun. I'm glad you guys are virtually here!
> 
> SH420


Now that the keyboard isn't blurry, it always sucks to loose a family member. We lost one this Jan after 14 years, I feel your pain.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 26, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> One more, just because
> View attachment 4400379
> 
> SH420


Ahhh what a sweetheart


----------



## dangledo (Sep 28, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Goodbye Emma, 16 years is a pretty good run
> View attachment 4400150
> 
> Gonna miss you ol girl
> ...



Damn man. Sorry for your loss bro.


----------



## Singlemalt (Sep 28, 2019)

So sorry Shark, she knew you loved her so there is that


----------



## lokie (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 29, 2019)

Lucy, blissfully unaware of PJ ninja kitty in mid pounce....


----------



## raratt (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 4, 2019)

Not real funny but I still lol.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 6, 2019)

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2019)

awwww...


_
Rescuers say they found a puppy alive in the rubble of a collapsed building, *one month* after Hurricane Dorian ravaged parts of the Bahamas.
Members of Big Dog Ranch Rescue found the dog, now named "Miracle," on Friday in Marsh Harbour using infrared detection from a drone, the organization's spokesman Chase Scott told CNN.

Scott said that Miracle was nearly crushed to death after a building collapsed, trapping him under broken glass, an air conditioning unit and building debris.

The 1-year-old mixed breed had been surviving only on rainwater, and was "skeleton thin and unable to walk," Scott said.

Despite his dire condition, Miracle greeted rescuers with a wagging tail. Scott said they're providing the pup with medical and emotional support, and are *hoping for a full recovery*. _


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 9, 2019)

But I just gave you a treat


----------



## dannyboy602 (Oct 9, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4405828
> But I just gave you a treat


It looks like he now wants to give you one too...#red rocket


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## dangledo (Oct 11, 2019)

All he ever wanted to do was watch me watch him lol

And chase me on the quad

Miss you buddy



Beer was meh


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 12, 2019)

Love his face.
Sorry he's gone.


----------



## WolfScott (Oct 12, 2019)

This is Aurora! I named her after my favorite strain Aurora Indica! She sadly passed away last year from cancer, but she will forever be in my heart!


----------



## Budley Doright (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow this thread got emotional real fast . Sorry for everyone’s loss. I’m trying to make Ben’s life as happy for him as possible, so many don’t have a very nice existence u


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

awooo


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 13, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


>


so many cheezburgs.

what a goob boy


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2019)

​


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2019)

A little woozy after 10 hour day at the vet's, dental surgery went well.

Canned food for a week for the first time ever, hope he can poop OK.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 14, 2019)

here's a way to sign several petitions at the same time, potentially saving millions of rescue animals from euthanasia

take a second, spare them 20 years, they are all very goob boys and girls, thanks

-pinworm

https://animalpetitions.org/756363/protect-senior-dogs-cats-from-death-by-euthanization/


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 14, 2019)

I transferred some old pics from my 1st smart phone from 2007 yesterday after a buddy turned me on to a smart switch app that transfers through wifi.

She died last June, but was a real good looking girl 13 years ago. I'll miss her forever, shelter dog the cops found tied to a parking meter in a nearby town.

The happiest dog ever. Miss you.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2019)

@dangledo


----------



## dangledo (Oct 15, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @dangledo


Lol

This is their personality to a t

Although they're full of nonsense, they don't tolerate it from their humans


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 15, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Canned food for a week for the first time ever, hope he can poop OK doesn't have diarrhea all over the white carpet.


LOL, FIFY


----------



## lokie (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 15, 2019)

You know you love your dog when you use a cheese grater to grind him some steak a day after dental work.

He's such a good boy.


Certificate of Bravery from the vet yesterday!


----------



## dangledo (Oct 16, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> You know you love your dog when you use a cheese grater to grind him some steak a day after dental work.
> 
> He's such a good boy.
> View attachment 4408593View attachment 4408594View attachment 4408595
> ...


----------



## raratt (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 16, 2019)

Today's applause goes to Salt Lake County Search and Rescue 








A Very Big Dog Named Floyd Had To Be Rescued On A Hike And The Photos Are Amazing


He handled the situation like a champ, injured paws and all.




www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## See green (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 16, 2019)

golden pupper does not know how to couch


----------



## lokie (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Oct 17, 2019)

"sometimes. i’ll pretend i need to tell you a secret. but when you lean in close. i’ll lick your ear instead. i am a master of deception "


----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 18, 2019)

Lucky dog...


----------



## lokie (Oct 20, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2295737447202497







Not a dog so there are no additional fees for this gif.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 21, 2019)

Who wants to go for a ride?


Yes?


OK, you have to sit down. On your own side.


A little further, and put your tongue in your mouth.


Much better, here we go. Hang on.


Where are we now?


That's one of the old shut down steel mills I worked at behind you. But you're more interested in those rabbits across the road.

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Gratefultrip (Oct 21, 2019)

Meet Mr. Dylan.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 25, 2019)

Watch out !!
Dog Fight


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 27, 2019)

We have a date tomorrow at noon to take our surviving dog to meet this girl.

Our dog has the final say since he's #1 in seniority now, we have high hope's they will get along.

She's 8 months old and just came up to a local shelter from W.Va.


She looks a lot like our wonderful dog who passed away from cancer last June (except for color).

She appears to like the wife, who went to visit her today with our daughter who works with dogs for a living.

I hope it works out, I miss our old girl a lot and this pup is very reminiscent of my favorite dog of all time. We waited almost 5 months (but both the wife and I have been peeking at all the local shelter websites for a couple months).

Something good will come of this.

I hope she likes convertible rides.


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 28, 2019)

These dogs have got it going on


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4413505


Lol!!
That is beyond appropriate.

+ Rep(s)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2019)

On the way home.


First poop in new yard.


I found toys!


Gypsy and Blue.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 28, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4413577
> On the way home.
> 
> View attachment 4413578
> ...


She is a hottie! Ol Blue has trophy GF


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 28, 2019)

_The military dog credited in the raid that killed Abu Bakr al-Baghdadihas returned to duty after treatment – and presumably treats – after suffering minor wounds in the operation said Army Gen. Mark Milley, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff. The name of the dog as well as breed and sex is not being released due to the classification of the unit involved in the raid. Milley told reporters Monday that the animal “performed a tremendous service” in tracking down al-Baghdadi in a tunnel beneath his compound. 



Edit: Meet MWD Conan_


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 28, 2019)

I guess they wore each other out.

For a while.

I forgot how energetic 8 month old dogs can be. Lol.

Playing with dogs all night here. Hope she likes football, seems infatuated with TV.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 28, 2019)

Best friends already. That's an awesome pic!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2019)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4413602


Let me guess - "The Ginger Squad"?


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

I think Roxy has been watching Simone Biles on TV. If she does a flip on dismount she's going on TV...lol. We are still trying to figure out what breeds she is. She has the coloring of a Dutch Shepard, but a bunch of dogs do.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4413702
> 
> I think Roxy has been watching Simone Biles on TV. If she does a flip on dismount she's going on TV...lol. We are still trying to figure out what breeds she is. She has the coloring of a Dutch Shepard, but a bunch of dogs do.








Amazon.com : Embark | Dog DNA Test | Breed & Health Kit | Breed Identification & Canine Genetic Health Screening : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Embark | Dog DNA Test | Breed & Health Kit | Breed Identification & Canine Genetic Health Screening : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 28, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4413702
> 
> I think Roxy has been watching Simone Biles on TV. If she does a flip on dismount she's going on TV...lol. We are still trying to figure out what breeds she is. She has the coloring of a Dutch Shepard, but a bunch of dogs do.


She can do the Simone Biles 360 flip?


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Amazon.com : Embark | Dog DNA Test | Breed & Health Kit | Breed Identification & Canine Genetic Health Screening : Pet Supplies
> 
> 
> Amazon.com : Embark | Dog DNA Test | Breed & Health Kit | Breed Identification & Canine Genetic Health Screening : Pet Supplies
> ...


Cheaper to find out what kind of mutt I am.


----------



## raratt (Oct 28, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She can do the Simone Biles 360 flip?
> 
> View attachment 4413746


If she does a flip on dismount she's going on TV.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 29, 2019)

I'm declassifying my dog (name not declassified)... he's not a war hero but he does really well when getting a bath. 
Here he is after his bath


SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2019)

First night with Gypsy went well. She sleeps in kennel and goes in if we have to leave for a bit.

Moved kennels upstairs for the 1st time since remodeling.

Blue is such a good boy, he goes in kennel too when Gypsy does. But his has the door removed so it's voluntary.

Gypsy cried for an hour at bedtime in kennel but I remained strong and didn't let her out till 5AM.

(It was rough not giving in, lol.)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> First night with Gypsy went well. She sleeps in kennel and goes in if we have to leave for a bit.
> 
> Moved kennels upstairs for the 1st time since remodeling.
> 
> ...


I found their Kong toy.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2019)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I found their Kong toy.


Lol.
I wondered where the other one was.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Gypsy cried for an hour at bedtime in kennel but I remained strong and didn't let her out till 5AM.
> (It was rough not giving in, lol.)
> 
> View attachment 4413948


Did you sleep much? I can't do that. As soon as they cry I melt and give in.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you sleep much? I can't do that. As soon as they cry I melt and give in.


We would crate train the beagle, it's just that we don't want a crate ~and~ a dog on the bed.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> Did you sleep much? I can't do that. As soon as they cry I melt and give in.


I gave Blue a couple calming chews so he could sleep.

I watched TV with the headphones and the wife ate some RSO so we were good.

It may only be six weeks until we can trust her enough. She's already jumped up on the kitchen table so she has to be watched like a hawk for a while.

It's OK for her to be in the kennel at night for her own good. Don't want her eating something in the middle of the night. Like a lamp. Lol.

2 months and she'll probably have her run of the house like every other dog did.

Safety first. My wife slept on the kitchen floor with our first dog 30 years ago for a couple weeks. We're a bit old for that now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I gave Blue a couple calming chews so he could sleep.
> 
> I watched TV with the headphones and the wife ate some RSO so we were good.
> 
> ...


I wasn't judging, our dog was crate trained from a pup too. Three years of training went out the window when my sister watched him while we were on vacation. When we got home his new thing was crying and drooling if he was left alone with the door closed. I can't even take a bath now without the door being open a bit. He won't go in the bathroom, he just sits at the door and stares at you until you get uncomfortable and get out. We've come to an agreement on the bedroom, he can come in, but he has to sleep in his kennel on the floor.


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 29, 2019)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wasn't judging, our dog was crate trained from a pup too. Three years of training went out the window when my sister watched him while we were on vacation. When we got home his new thing was crying and drooling if he was left alone with the door closed. I can't even take a bath now without the door being open a bit. He won't go in the bathroom, he just sits at the door and stares at you until you get uncomfortable and get out. We've come to an agreement on the bedroom, he can come in, but he has to sleep in his kennel on the floor.


smart doggie


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2019)

Went out to check on Roxy this morning, she prefers to lay out in the sun in the back yard, and she is nowhere to be found. I go out front and call her and she comes tearing home from across the street. My neighbor's kid is out front and asks if that is our dog (duh). She has been chewing on a cross board on the fence and I guess she decided to make adjoining back yards by pushing on the two uprights that were freed by removing a part of the cross board. My neighbor must have let her out of their backyard when he found her, I guess he had never seen her before. ANYWAY she is back home now after causing a small aneurysm in my brain. Her pic made the local facebook page already by the time I brought her home.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2019)

raratt said:


> Went out to check on Roxy this morning, she prefers to lay out in the sun in the back yard, and she is nowhere to be found. I go out front and call her and she comes tearing home from across the street. My neighbor's kid is out front and asks if that is our dog (duh). She has been chewing on a cross board on the fence and I guess she decided to make adjoining back yards by pushing on the two uprights that were freed by removing a part of the cross board. My neighbor must have let her out of their backyard when he found her, I guess he had never seen her before. ANYWAY she is back home now after causing a small aneurysm in my brain. Her pic made the local facebook page already by the time I brought her home.


I hated that feeling. I had a Dobe that was a real escape artist.


----------



## raratt (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2019)

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 31, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4414896
> 
> SH420


I just realized I'm in the wrong thread! Took a fat dab at lunch, I'll blame the dab!



SH420


----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2019)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2019)

isn't this the cutest lil' shit?
​
_"A young, stray puppy believed to have been dropped from the sky and into the backyard of an Australian family's property was actually a rare purebred dingo — an endangered wild dog breed native to Down Under.

The animal was discovered in Wandiligong, in the state of Victoria, around 200 miles northeast of Melbourne, in August. Jane Guiney, who found the animal whimpering in her backyard, suspected the furry creature was a dog or a fox and was dropped on the ground by an eagle flying by.

Guiney's family cared for the dog for a day before taking it to a veterinarian to be treated for injuries, where it was determined the dog was actually a dingo.

"He had a mark on his back [from what is believed to be an eagle's claws] and there were no other pups nearby," veterinarian Dr. Bec Day told Australia's ABC News. "The resident hadn't heard any [other dingos] calling. So he was just a lonely little soul sitting in a backyard."

The animal's DNA was tested for confirmation of its breed, and while they awaited results, the pup was taken to the Australian Dingo Foundation sanctuary. The test determined the dingo is a purebred Victorian Highlands Dingo, the sanctuary wrote on Instagram.

The dingo, which has since been named "Wandi," is fitting in nicely at the sanctuary, according to foundation director Lyn Watson"_


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chewing and chillin'.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 5, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4417002
> Chewing and chillin'.


lol, It never takes them long to find the most comfortable place to sleep, does it?


----------



## raratt (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 6, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> lol, It never takes them long to find the most comfortable place to sleep, does it?


----------



## ANC (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 8, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> isn't this the cutest lil' shit?
> View attachment 4416987​
> _"A young, stray puppy believed to have been dropped from the sky and into the backyard of an Australian family's property was actually a rare purebred dingo — an endangered wild dog breed native to Down Under.
> 
> ...


That looks like a baby just waitin' to get et


----------



## lokie (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Oh My (Nov 10, 2019)

Here'z my girls, Liberty and Justice.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 10, 2019)

Welp. Looks like we got another dog. This one is supposed to go to Colorado when one of the step kids moves out (I should say, if she moves out).

This is Jessi. I assume Jessica. 


She's a good dog. 2 years old. Not sure of breed. I'm guessing part great dane and maybe some boxer. She's a rescue. So far so good. Gets along ok with the others just fine. Might be some stuff for the dogs to work out like who's toy is that...


SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 10, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Welp. Looks like we got another dog. This one is supposed to go to Colorado when one of the step kids moves out (I should say, if she moves out).
> 
> This is Jessi. I assume Jessica.
> View attachment 4419368
> ...


ROFLMAO!! That is already apologizing for never moving out!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> ROFLMAO!! That is already apologizing for never moving out!


Yeah, I know. I hate this fkn place! Lol. The look says it all for sure!

SH420


----------



## VONDANK420 (Nov 10, 2019)

Zena and Gunner


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 12, 2019)

​


----------



## ANC (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## wascaptain (Nov 12, 2019)

had to kennel my dog for a week. he is still pissed at me.


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 13, 2019)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4420715


I read this, Lol'd and pee'd a little.

I guess we're buds.


----------



## Singlemalt (Nov 13, 2019)

wascaptain said:


> had to kennel my dog for a week. he is still pissed at me.


Your dog likes peppermints?


----------



## lokie (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## wascaptain (Nov 17, 2019)

yo Singlemalt.....i got me a chow hound for sure!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 19, 2019)

'I'm under the bed and you're not'


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 19, 2019)

Dog: It puts the peanut butter in the Kong

Tangie: Damn pushy puppers.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 20, 2019)

Blue has a buddy again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 20, 2019)

aww they're holding hands.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 21, 2019)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2019)

​_"In March of this year, Early Times Kentucky Whisky rescued an adorable little dog that they named Earl. Nine months later, this very good boy has officially graduated from his training in the K9s for Warriors program.

K9s For Warriors is the nation’s largest provider of service dogs to military veterans suffering from Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) and more as a result of military service post-9/11. Pups like Earl that enter their nine-month training program in Ponte Vedra, Florida, are taught simple commands like “sit” and “stay” and socialized to become accustomed to crowds. They’re also given the tools and rewards to learn to manage their energy as they begin their new roles as companions for veterans.

Earl’s training and graduation are part of a four-year partnership over which Early Times has donated over $225,000 to K9s for Warriors. After a rough start to life, Earl, now a year old, ended up at the Kentucky Humane Society. When Early Times came to KHS in search of a candidate for the K9s for Warriors program, they knew right away that Earl was the good boy they were looking for.

“The minute our team met Earl, we knew he was special and we had high hopes he would graduate and be matched with a veteran,” said Dallas Cheatham, Early Times senior brand manager. “50% of the dogs who begin training do not complete the program due to medical or behavioral incompatibilities. It takes a specific personality to become a service dog.”

“Earl has made tremendous growth from the first time I walked into his kennel to the dog he is today,” said K9s For Warriors K9 Trainer, Erik Kolbow. “He learned commands quickly and enjoyed his training sessions because his active brain got to work. He is a very smart dog with incredible affection and positive energy making him a great companion for a warrior.”

After passing all his tests to become a certified service dog, Earl spent three weeks bonding with his new warrior. He’s now off to a new life as the best friend and service dog to an American Hero – and we can all raise a glass to that. *To donate to and learn more about the K9s for Warriors program*_, *please click here.** "*


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Oh My (Nov 26, 2019)

Liberty


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 28, 2019)

Let's go feed the deer some stale bread slices.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Nov 29, 2019)

"Hey, she took the bone I was chewing. Did you see that?"


"Fortunately, I don't hold a grudge."


----------



## lokie (Nov 29, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4429003
> "Hey, she took the bone I was chewing. Did you see that?"
> 
> View attachment 4429004
> "Fortunately, I don't hold a grudge."


lol.

What's mine is mine and what's your's is mine?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 30, 2019)

Dogor:

​
_The male puppy with its arrow-head milky teeth was less than two months old when it died. It was found in summer 2018 inside a lump of a frozen ground near Indigirka River, north-east of Yakutsk, its full body, muzzle, and even whiskers and eyelashes preserved by permafrost. The reason for the puppy’s death has not been determined yet, although its position did not suggest distress, unlike of the earlier discovered Tumat puppies.

Initial genome sequencing carried by Swedish Centre for Palaeogenetics (CPG) surprised researchers in that it failed to define if the *18,000 year old puppy* was a wolf or a dog. ‘Love Dalén, professor of Evolutionary Genetics, said that usually first DNA tests make it clear if this is a wolf or a dog.

'The Centre has the Europe’s largest DNA bank of all canines from around the globe, yet in this case they couldn’t identify it from the first try.

The puppy has been named "Dogor", which means "friend" in the Yakut language and is also the start of the question "dog or wolf?" Modern dogs are believed to be descendants of wolves, but there is debate over when dogs were domesticated. A study published in 2017 suggested domestication could have occurred 20,000 to 40,000 years ago. The puppy, whose name was announced earlier this week, remains in Russia. But he has caught the attention of researchers in Sweden and England who want to better understand Dogor’s life and place in a still-mysterious evolution. _





__





Amazingly preserved puppy with whiskers, eyelashes, hair and velvety nose intact puzzle scientists


DNA tests on the 18,000-year-old Siberian canine cannot define if it's a wolf or a dog.



siberiantimes.com












Siberia: 18,000-year-old frozen 'dog' stumps scientists


Scientists say the specimen could represent an evolutionary link between wolves and modern dogs.



www.bbc.com


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 30, 2019)

Every morning I leave for work she gives me this look


----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 2, 2019)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4430461
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the starting position is called down dog.


----------



## beernutz (Dec 2, 2019)

Home is where my girls are


----------



## lokie (Dec 2, 2019)

This is my grandson's dog Karma.


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2019)

It's going to be a long winter unless this one decides it's not my job to entertain her all day. She prefers to be outside but with all the mud and rain that isn't happening. She likes to lay her head on my laptop keys.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2019)

​
_The US Army takes the protection of all it’s members very seriously, and this now extends to their canine members as well.

Army researchers have developed a type of headgear designed to protect the dog’s sensitive hearing when they are working in noisy conditions or likely to be exposed to explosive blasts or helicopter rides.

This new very high-tech cap is the latest in combat armor and is designed to fit any of the breeds of dog used by the armed forces. It will replace the hard helmet that is currently used. The new soft sound-deadening cap will be simple to fit as the hard headgear presently in use is difficult to put onto the dog.

It is called CAPS, which stands for Canine Auditory Protection System, and it is aimed at stopping the short-term hearing loss that many dogs experience when they work in the vicinity of loud machinery or vehicles. The cap is approximately an inch thick and is made from a soft, very flexible material that absorbs sound and filters out loud noises that can impair or permanently damage a dog’s hearing.

As the military use a variety of breeds of dog, the cap had to be made in such a manner as to stretch or shrink to fit the head of any of the breeds. It is designed to seal properly around the animal’s head to ensure maximum sound reduction.

Working dogs in the military are already equipped with goggles, helmets, and other types of protective headgear, and this new cap will work with all of the existing protective gear.

An Army research technical expert, Stephen Lee, said, “Even a short helicopter flight can affect a dog’s hearing, resulting in impaired performance and inability to hear the handler’s commands, which can hinder the mission. This new technology protects the canine while on missions and can extend the dog’s working life.”

This protective headgear has been developed under a Small Business Innovation Research Grant given by the Army to a collaboration between a biodefense and medical technology company, ZeteoTech, Lieutenant Commander Pete ‘Skip’ Scheifele MD, Ph.D. (Ret), University of Cincinnati professor and leading animal audiology expert.

This cap has been subjected to strenuous testing by both the military and law enforcement agencies to ensure that it adequately protected those sensitive ears and ensured that the dogs could always hear commands given, irrespective of the noise around them.

The use of this new CAPS system will, in the future, allow military working dogs to be used in a broader range of operations. It has the potential to extend the dog’s ability to work in a more extensive range of environments, both with humans or with automated systems. Researchers paid particular attention to dogs that regularly traveled in helicopters. The noise of helicopter engines typically goes above 90db, which is particularly damaging to dogs’ hearing ability.

Dogs’ ears have three times as many muscles as human ears, and they hear up to 50Hz while humans cannot hear sounds above 20Hz._


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 5, 2019)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4431944​
> _The US Army takes the protection of all it’s members very seriously, and this now extends to their canine members as well.
> 
> Army researchers have developed a type of headgear designed to protect the dog’s sensitive hearing when they are working in noisy conditions or likely to be exposed to explosive blasts or helicopter rides.
> ...


Typo at end, Hz should be kHz


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 5, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Typo at end, Hz should be kHz


thanks, cn

_"Generally, a human with normal hearing can hear sounds that are pitched between 20Hz and 20,000Hz. In contrast, dogs with normal hearing can hear pitches between 40Hz and 45,000Hz, with some breeds able to hear sounds as high as 75,000Hz" _


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 8, 2019)

​


----------



## scumrot derelict (Dec 9, 2019)

a pupper-doggo that loves baths but hates walks? inconceivable


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 9, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> Welp. Looks like we got another dog. This one is supposed to go to Colorado when one of the step kids moves out (I should say, if she moves out).
> 
> This is Jessi. I assume Jessica.
> View attachment 4419368
> ...



Semi sad update. We didn't keep Jessie. She was a little too aggressive for the rest of the pack. My stepdaughter isn't assertive enough for a dog like Jessie. This was a few weeks ago already. 

So, instead of Jessie, we now are fostering Auggie. Very sweet dog. I'm not too upset he's around. He does need a hip replacement so it'll be interesting to see how that works out. 





SH420


----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 11, 2019)

ANC said:


>


Immediately thought of C2G lol


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Immediately thought of C2G lol


I'd need a pup tent on a wheelbarrow


But then I found this while searching!


I may have just changed my mind on my Christmas present!


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2019)

Singlemalt said:


> Immediately thought of C2G lol


Though you can trust her to solve the energy equation correctly, thus


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 11, 2019)

cannabineer said:


> Though you can trust her to solve the energy equation correctly, thus
> 
> View attachment 4435156


LOL I wish mine where that well behaved. However they are that nicely groomed and they wear clothes!


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 13, 2019)

​
_Sergeant Yeager honorably performed combat tours in Iraq and Afghanistan as an Improvised Explosive Detection Dog with the USMC. Yeager has been credited with detecting the locations of dozens of explosive devices. During his three combat tours, Yeager participated in over 100 patrols, and was tasked with clearing routes for his fellow Marines. On April 12, 2012, Yeager suffered shrapnel wounds from an IED that caused him to lose part of his ear. He was awarded the Purple Heart for his injuries. Unfortunately, the same explosion took the life of his handler, Lance Cpl. Abraham Tarwoe. The pair was virtuously trying to protect the other Marines in the 2nd Battalion, 9th Marine Regiment in the Helmand Province of Afghanistan. Fellow Marines attest to the unbreakable bond between Tarwoe and Yeager. After the attack, Yeager was transported back to the U.S. and treated for his injuries until he was stable enough to retire from the USMC. Tarwoe’s widow was unable to adopt Yeager as she would now be raising their infant son alone. Yeager was adopted by another Marine Corps family. Today, Yeager at 12 years of age is beginning to show signs of aging, though his spirit is undiminished. Despite his trials and being witness to acts of terrorism, Yeager remains a sweet dog with an infinitely joyful disposition. He has settled in North Carolina with his family, where he is an ambassador for the Project K-9 Hero Foundation, which pays 100% of his medical bills from his sustained injuries. _





__





Hero Dog Awards - American Humane







herodogawards.org








__





Abraham Tarwoe : Fallen Heroes Project






www.fallenheroesproject.org


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 23, 2019)

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 23, 2019)

shrxhky420 said:


> SH420


Why would they put the microphone so close to the pug? Misophonia trigger.


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 24, 2019)

SH420


----------



## beernutz (Dec 26, 2019)

Sisters left a visitor for the week


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Dec 27, 2019)

Der Shatten.
Some low lifes were moving to Texas didn't want to take him. Guess he was beaten, starved. Living good now. Think he's Bordie Collie/ Black lab. Sweet heart of a clown. He likes to wrassle, his basketball, sleeping upside down on the couch and has a squirrel fetish. Fast as hell, sometimes does the Collie walk.





*@ Bob Barker*


----------



## beernutz (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 28, 2019)

beernutz said:


> View attachment 4444631


Where's the beef?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 29, 2019)

Pretty wet outside today says Gypsy sheik.


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2020)

I thought Gypsy was watching TV but it turned out to be a stink bug crawling up the wall. 

That makes 6 she caught this winter. The 1st one was on the floor and she ate it. Then threw up.

I hate stink bugs.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4447612
> I hate stink bugs.


I can't stand the smell of those things either.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4447612
> 
> I thought Gypsy was watching TV but it turned out to be a stink bug crawling up the wall.
> 
> ...


A few years back my dog Sal caught and ate a darkling beetle (as a kid we called them stink bugs) inch long glossy black. He promptly threw up, now he ignores them and when I point them out to him he pretends not to see it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A few years back my dog Sal caught and ate a darkling beetle (as a kid we called them stink bugs) inch long glossy black. He promptly threw up, now he ignores them and when I point them out to him he pretends not to see it
> View attachment 4447652


I don't blame him.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 1, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> A few years back my dog Sal caught and ate a darkling beetle (as a kid we called them stink bugs) inch long glossy black. He promptly threw up, now he ignores them and when I point them out to him he pretends not to see it
> View attachment 4447652


I run into a couple of them in the summer.

We have some strange ass bugs around here.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## myke (Jan 1, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I run into a couple of them in the summer.
> 
> We have some strange ass bugs around here.
> 
> View attachment 4447695View attachment 4447696View attachment 4447697


Stone flys. Me as a fly fisherman look forward to there yearly emergence. They live underwater until they climb out to be adults. Males can’t fly. Trout feast on them in the dark as stone flys are nocturnal.


----------



## myke (Jan 1, 2020)

Was a little cold at the park the other day. Happy new year


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2020)

Good morning


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 6, 2020)

Annnd goodnight...


----------



## ANC (Jan 7, 2020)

Lol I thought you were talking about stinky dogs.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 7, 2020)

ANC said:


> Lol I thought you were talking about stinky dogs.


----------



## beernutz (Jan 7, 2020)

This glass door is ours to lick


----------



## raratt (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4452340


hoosa goob-boys


----------



## ANC (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jan 14, 2020)

"I brought toys, wanna play?"


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2020)

Scoping out a place to hide his favorite stick.

CAUGHT IN THE ACT!


Too cute to care.


----------



## ANC (Jan 15, 2020)

you need to declaw that dog


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 19, 2020)

Adorable video of deaf bulldog dancing to the vibrations of his master's blues guitar goes viral


Just because you're deaf doesn't mean you can't have soul. Which is what Jamynne Bowle's English bulldog demonstrates when the deaf pooch feels the blues in this adorable viral video. Bowle's footage shows her dog rocking back and forth in time to the twelve-bar blues a friend chugs out on their...




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## raratt (Jan 20, 2020)

Our dog was paying attention to something on the other side of the living room this morning. I thought there was a spider on the wall or something, but I didn't see it. She went to check it out, and it was her reflection in the glass on the stereo cabinet.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

Puppy kisses.
He's such a cuddle bug!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Puppy kisses.
> He's such a cuddle bug!
> 
> View attachment 4460927


Do they get to go on vacation too?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 20, 2020)

After patiently waiting an hour for his stuffed toy to come out of the dryer.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Do they get to go on vacation too?


No, they get to stay & keep an eye on the homestead.

Besides, big boy would never be allowed on a plane:
1) He's way too big/heavy.
2) Mastiff's can suffer from brachycephalic airway syndrome and thus are barred from transportation in cargo on Alaska Airlines.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, they get to stay & keep an eye on the homestead.
> 
> Besides, big boy would never be allowed on a plane:
> 1) He's way too big/heavy.
> 2) Mastiff's can suffer from brachycephalic airway syndrome and thus are barred from transportation in cargo on Alaska Airlines.


AA is careful shipping dogs. They have one of the best track records. So I'm glad they are cautious


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 20, 2020)

I have to recommend my SpotBot


https://amzn.to/2GaASCh




I've had a sick dog. The spot bot made me less unhappy about that.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 22, 2020)

saw this on FB and had to laff


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> saw this on FB and had to laff
> View attachment 4462036


I think all dogs operate from the same play book.


----------



## CannaCodeGirl (Jan 23, 2020)

this is my new favorite thread


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 23, 2020)

CannaCodeGirl said:


> this is my new favorite thread


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2020)

CannaCodeGirl said:


> this is my new favorite thread




Welcome to TnT!


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 23, 2020)

So one of my favorite dogs in the whole wide world, and my riding buddy in the summertime, has some troubling news.

He has had a small bump (circled) for a while. The vet checked it a while back and said it appeared to be a soft mass and nothing to worry about.

It's gotten bigger and harder and was biopsied a couple days ago.

It came back as a mast cell tumor. So he goes in next Wednesday for bloodwork to see if he can take anesthesia, and lung Xrays to scan for metastasis.

If he gets through that, they will remove the tumor and hopefully have clean margins.

It's also complicated by the fact that the last time he was under anesthesia, he had an irregular heartbeat briefly and they had to scramble to stabilize him.

He is otherwise completely healthy, eating, pooping as normal. We're desperately hoping it's stage one and his heart beats normally through the surgery. 

I sure could use a little luck. It's my daughter's dog and I'm trying to move bills around to come up with $1000 to make sure he's taken care of. He's on a health plan at his vet's that she pays $50 something a month that covers some of it.

It's still a little terrifying. Cancer is horrible. He's too young to die.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4463066
> So one of my favorite dogs in the whole wide world, and my riding buddy in the summertime, has some troubling news.
> 
> He has had a small bump (circled) for a while. The vet checked it a while back and said it appeared to be a soft mass and nothing to worry about.
> ...


Good luck, bro. 

FUCK CANCER!!!

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 23, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good luck, bro.
> 
> FUCK CANCER!!!
> 
> SH420


I'm looking at cancer survivor collars for him right now. He will need one soon.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4463066
> So one of my favorite dogs in the whole wide world, and my riding buddy in the summertime, has some troubling news.
> 
> He has had a small bump (circled) for a while. The vet checked it a while back and said it appeared to be a soft mass and nothing to worry about.
> ...


Good looking pup
Good luck TG555
And fuck cancer


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Jan 23, 2020)

Sending positive vibes @tangerinegreen555, 



shrxhky420 said:


> Good luck, bro.
> 
> FUCK CANCER!!!
> 
> SH420


I wear a #DonkeyPunchCancer wristband. would punch cancer so fucking hard. "supernova"


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 23, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4463066
> So one of my favorite dogs in the whole wide world, and my riding buddy in the summertime, has some troubling news.
> 
> He has had a small bump (circled) for a while. The vet checked it a while back and said it appeared to be a soft mass and nothing to worry about.
> ...


Shit. In bocca al lupo


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4463066
> So one of my favorite dogs in the whole wide world, and my riding buddy in the summertime, has some troubling news.
> 
> He has had a small bump (circled) for a while. The vet checked it a while back and said it appeared to be a soft mass and nothing to worry about.
> ...


I'm so sorry, cancer is horrible.


----------



## ANC (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 24, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Shit. In bocca al lupo


crepi!


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 24, 2020)

We hung out and rode around today.



He loves the garage chair where the heater blows on him.


----------



## ANC (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 26, 2020)

Spent the last 3 days with my buddy while my daughter was working, morning until she got home from work. Hanging in the gameroom, garage and riding around which he loves.

I sure hope all goes well next Wednesday.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Yes, he will eat your ass if he doesn't know you. 7ft tall on 2 legs, 180lbs, IN SHAPE... and 37 inches at the shoulder


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 29, 2020)

Cancer survivor.

Going to be hell for a couple weeks.

Both sides too.


----------



## raratt (Jan 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4467337View attachment 4467340
> View attachment 4467339
> View attachment 4467344
> Cancer survivor.
> ...


I'm pulling for your pup, give him a treat for me.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4467337View attachment 4467340
> View attachment 4467339
> View attachment 4467344
> Cancer survivor.
> ...


That’s awesome they were able to do it. We are pulling for ya.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> I'm pulling for your pup, give him a treat for me.




He gets his pills in slices of cheese so he likes that part. And getting hand fed because his cone knocks over his food bowl. Hanging for a while now.

Then I'll be over at 0600 hours to take over for my daughter. Hope they both get a couple hours of sleep at least.

They really cut some big ass margins, but whatever it takes.


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4467388
> 
> He gets his pills in slices of cheese so he likes that part. And getting hand fed because his cone knocks over his food bowl. Hanging for a while now.
> 
> ...


He's a good boy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 29, 2020)

Hope they gave him some reasonable pain meds - that looks like a large/painful incision.
Snuggles for your baby.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 30, 2020)

On duty. He insisted on going in garage after I took him out. My big job today is to try to get him to drink some water. Hopefully, he'll get thirsty soon.

He loves the oversized garage heater. Gets to 80 in a hurry in here, but only 19 outside.

He's doing well.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 30, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4467690
> 
> On duty. He insisted on going in garage after I took him out. My big job today is to try to get him to drink some water. Hopefully, he'll get thirsty soon.
> 
> ...


Poor guy  How long does he have to wear the cone?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Poor guy  How long does he have to wear the cone?


Until the sutures heal enough to not be vulnerable to infection from licking.

Humans aren't supposed to get them wet to avoid infection, dogs absolutely can not lick them.

Which brings us to intermittent rain tomorrow. I'll be watching the radar app to try to keep him dry. I can only assume that any wetting of that area is very risky.

I was kind of surprised they weren't covered but I had a dog who had kidney surgery once that looked even worse with a zipper from his neck to his penis that wasn't covered either.

Scary, but he's under 24 hr. supervision.

Can't come this far and get infected now.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 31, 2020)

They just look so miserable wearing the cone of shame. Hopefully he's drinking and eating normally now. They're like your kids, I would spare no expense if my dogs health was at risk. Was there any muscle damage when the took out the tumor? What about a raincoat for him? They look like they would keep his wounds covered. 






Amazon.com : BR BLUERISE Nourse CHOWSING Dog Raincoat Adjustable Lightweight Waterproof Dog Rain Jacket Dog Rain Poncho Dog Rain Gear with Reflective Strip for Medium Large Dogs(L) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : BR BLUERISE Nourse CHOWSING Dog Raincoat Adjustable Lightweight Waterproof Dog Rain Jacket Dog Rain Poncho Dog Rain Gear with Reflective Strip for Medium Large Dogs(L) : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





My dog had cryptorchidism so they made us wait until he was two before having him neutered in the hope his testicles would descend. He was the same as your guy, no dressing or anything covering the wounds. We tried using the soft kong inflatable cone but it didn't stop him from licking so we went back to the plastic cone.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 31, 2020)

Recovery Day 2.

We go in the garage and nap for an hour, then go for a little walk, then go in the house and nap for an hour or 2.

Rinse and repeat. He likes to hear voices so we listen to podcast interviews all day. (The Dana Carvey interview by Howard Stern on Pandora is fabulous, btw. Lots of impressions. 25 different Stern interviews on Pandora right now, many are pretty cool, select podcasts to get in.)

Full time job, but I'm off tomorrow since my daughter will be home.

Still, I'll probably relieve her for a couple hours here and there so she can go food shopping for a while.

We're getting through it.

So my daughter asks last night after work, "what would a person do if they didn't have a family member who loves dogs to watch their dog right after surgery?"

Lol.

"Save your money."


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4468616View attachment 4468617
> Recovery Day 2.
> 
> We go in the garage and nap for an hour, then go for a little walk, then go in the house and nap for an hour or 2.
> ...


Is anyone licking his balls for him? That's what family does right? 

SH420


----------



## Stickyjones (Jan 31, 2020)

My other children


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jan 31, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Is anyone licking his balls for him? That's what family does right?
> 
> SH420


His balls turned up missing when he was a puppy.

The dog never had a break other than getting adopted.

He was born blind (optic nerve never fully developed, he may see shadows), was adopted in Florida by my daughter when she lived there for 3 years, and he was adopted off the euthanization list.

And he is the best behaved dog I've ever known short of trained show dogs.

He's even on a local billboard, which I posted around Christmas.



Even billboard stars can get sick. 

His cancer survivor collar is on it's way, ordered last week. Looking for a similar leash, haven't found one yet.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 31, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> His balls turned up missing when he was a puppy.
> 
> The dog never had a break other than getting adopted.
> 
> ...











Canine Cancer Sucks Dog Collar Dog Cancer Collar Canine | Etsy Ireland


Canine Cancer Sucks!! Show your support for Canine Cancer with the exclusive design by Polka Dot Tails. Choose from either 3/4 and 1 inch width collars. Leashes are available and are 1 wide unless requested otherwise. 10% of all Sales benefit Animal Rescues Please check out our Facebook page for




www.etsy.com





SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 31, 2020)

SH420


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 2, 2020)

Lab report on MCT's came to vet's office today. Around the same time the sun came out.

Stage 2, which means he is a cured bonafide cancer survivor. Still a long way to go to keep sutures infection free, but we're finally on a down hill path.

Party time when the cone comes off.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 2, 2020)

Congrats on the good news - big sigh of relief!

BTW, how can you live in a place that has so much snow?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Congrats on the good news - big sigh of relief!
> 
> BTW, how can you live in a place that has so much snow?



That's what my drive over in the morning looked like that day.

Seriously.

The temp. rose through the day when the sun came out and the good news melted the snow.

Bizzare winter here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 6, 2020)

SH420


----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 8, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That’s awesome they were able to do it. We are pulling for ya.View attachment 4467387


That looks like our Roxy, except she has white on her.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Feb 9, 2020)

Stitches came out Friday, vet says everything looks great. A little irritation removing a couple, but that's normal considering.

When we asked how many stitches he had they just said 'a lot'. Lol.

He's doing well, still on 24 hour care. No licking the incision areas yet. He's happy and starting to complain for more food. Must be getting better.


----------



## ANC (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 11, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4475245
> Stitches came out Friday, vet says everything looks great. A little irritation removing a couple, but that's normal considering.
> 
> When we asked how many stitches he had they just said 'a lot'. Lol.
> ...


When is he free from teh cone of shame?


Hipster dog needs some sock garters to complete the look.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 12, 2020)

I love my Blankie.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 12, 2020)

*Meet Siba, a Standard Poodle, this year's winner of Best in Show at the Westminister Kennel Club Dog Show*

​


----------



## raratt (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 15, 2020)

​


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love my Blankie.
> 
> View attachment 4477713
> 
> View attachment 4477714


He knows you are going on vacation! You are breakin' his heart. Look at those eyes.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 17, 2020)

10 Things You Didn't Know About John Wick's Dogs


The John Wick franchise is likely known for 3 things by now; Keanu Reeves being back, Keanu Reeves' Training Regime, and dogs.




screenrant.com


----------



## raratt (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2020)

No snow here but there is mud (in a normal year).


----------



## xtsho (Feb 19, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4478951


Some little dogs are mean. 

Here's my little demon. She bites. She doesn't like anyone but me.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Flash63 (Feb 19, 2020)

my crazy soft Coated Wheaton terrier..


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Feb 19, 2020)

The friendly one.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> my crazy soft Coated Wheaton terrier..View attachment 4483760


----------



## lokie (Feb 19, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Some little dogs are mean.
> 
> Here's my little demon. She bites. She doesn't like anyone but me.





xtsho said:


> The friendly one.



do they get along with each other?


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Yeesh...spicy!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Yeesh...spicy!


traveling ... without ... moving.


shit messed with me back then


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> traveling ... without ... moving.
> 
> 
> shit messed with me back then


Lol, yeah...they just a bunch of intergalactic spice junkies.


----------



## xtsho (Feb 19, 2020)

lokie said:


> do they get along with each other?


She nips at him from time to time when he gets a little too frisky towards her but they snuggle up and sleep during the day. We got the mean one from the Humane Society. It was love at first site between us. If I'm gone too long she gets all freaked out. When I get home she spazzes for a few minutes. If anyone makes a sudden move towards me she's in the air lunging at them. I had to buy a muzzle for her. But I got one of the good ones that allow her to drink and bark. It's like a rubber cage over her face. She doesn't like it but I can't have her biting people and she's drawn blood a few times. I don't want to get sued. She still gets to yap and drive everyone crazy. She just can't get her teeth into people. She's gotten better though and I don't always need the muzzle. Usually all I have to do is pull it out and show it to her and she'll just lay somewhere and bark at everyone. It's really annoying but you get used to it.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 19, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


Dune.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 19, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Dune.





https://66.media.tumblr.com/592b7fff0e0c697723eb2488acb335a2/tumblr_pjhvhmlNUC1ufry06o1_400.jpg


----------



## Aeroknow (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Papa_Bear_Blunt78 (Feb 19, 2020)

Look at this little turd burglar


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 21, 2020)

xtsho said:


> She nips at him from time to time when he gets a little too frisky towards her but they snuggle up and sleep during the day. We got the mean one from the Humane Society. It was love at first site between us. If I'm gone too long she gets all freaked out. When I get home she spazzes for a few minutes. If anyone makes a sudden move towards me she's in the air lunging at them. I had to buy a muzzle for her. But I got one of the good ones that allow her to drink and bark. It's like a rubber cage over her face. She doesn't like it but I can't have her biting people and she's drawn blood a few times. I don't want to get sued. She still gets to yap and drive everyone crazy. She just can't get her teeth into people. She's gotten better though and I don't always need the muzzle. Usually all I have to do is pull it out and show it to her and she'll just lay somewhere and bark at everyone. It's really annoying but you get used to it.


Mine is similar lol I got her after she spent two and a half years alone in a cage at a high kill shelter. She is the best dog ever when it comes to me. She is good when it comes to immediate family , but she def has issues with others and strangers . I have the same muzzle for emergencies , but I long ago stopped trying to force her into situations she was not ok with. 
I have had many dogs throughout my life and she really is the greatest.


Cheers


----------



## xtsho (Feb 21, 2020)

GreenHighlander said:


> Mine is similar lol I got her after she spent two and a half years alone in a cage at a high kill shelter. She is the best dog ever when it comes to me. She is good when it comes to immediate family , but she def has issues with others and strangers . I have the same muzzle for emergencies , but I long ago stopped trying to force her into situations she was not ok with.
> I have had many dogs throughout my life and she really is the greatest.
> View attachment 4485311
> 
> Cheers


It's great that you've given that dog a home. Mine was an older dog when we got her. I think she was six years old. I have the paperwork somewhere. She was neglected and crated for a year or two before getting dumped at a shelter. She stayed there for a few months and then got sent to the Oregon Humane Society. They call it a second chance program. The shelter she came from kills dogs and the Humane Society doesn't so she was lucky. She was there for a while as well before we got her. She had to be kept out of the main area and the only reason we knew she was there was from the online listing. If she was in prison she would have been in segregation. Apparently she tried to bite everyone that looked at her before me. But for some reason when they brought her into the room and I said her name she ran up, jumped up on my knee and started licking my hand. I said we'll take her. When we got her home she went into the backyard and just went crazy running around and rolling in the grass. It was awesome. And now she has her own yard to play in year round. Dogs are great.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 22, 2020)

Newest member of the pack, Australian Shepherd, blue heeler, and border collie. 11 weeks old and sits, lays, and shakes. Smart pupper

Whisky


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 27, 2020)

Meet Paulie.
He is about four years old, blind and is a fear biter. He has been with me for three weeks tomorrow. He now lets me pet him and he sleeps next to me. He suffered some sort of systematic abuse, and the trust-building process has been slow but steady. When he isn’t growly he is a sweet boy and a big cuddler.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)

Roxy did not want to come on the house last evening, so my son went to check out where she was. He saw this through the fence boards. I risked my hand and held the camera over the back fence to get this pic. My camera does a strobe thing to figure out lighting in the dark, so I think it froze because of it. I have no idea how it got up there


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 29, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4492134
> 
> Roxy did not want to come on the house last evening, so my son went to check out where she was. He saw this through the fence boards. I risked my hand and held the camera over the back fence to get this pic. My camera does a strobe thing to figure out lighting in the dark, so I think it froze because of it. I have no idea how it got up there


That is one fuck-ugly cat.


----------



## raratt (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 29, 2020)

SH420


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4492134
> 
> Roxy did not want to come on the house last evening, so my son went to check out where she was. He saw this through the fence boards. I risked my hand and held the camera over the back fence to get this pic. My camera does a strobe thing to figure out lighting in the dark, so I think it froze because of it. I have no idea how it got up there


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 2, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4493827


He has great dental hygiene too!


----------



## pabloesqobar (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

This is our "rescued" "Look at me" dog. 108#'s of pure feed me or I'm staying in your way.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

OOPs.


----------



## lokie (Mar 2, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> OOPs.View attachment 4494349


Does your dog identify as a cat?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

lokie said:


> Does your dog identify as a cat?
> View attachment 4494405


My dog identifies as anything with food in hand. The cat is a pitbull in a cat costume though.


----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 2, 2020)

ANC said:


>


I don't think the masks help either one. And the dog is begging for an intervention.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 3, 2020)

​Military Times 2March2020 - Olivia Vermane

_"Sculptor Susan Norris has a long history of touching the hearts of others through her art, but recently, she took on a new project — one involving man’s best friend in every day life, but perhaps even more so on the battlefield.

Titled “My Hero, My Friend,” Norris’ newest statue is a life-size bronze sculpture of a military working dog wearing a Purple Heart, mourning the loss of its two-legged companion.

“I’ve always had an affection for animals, but the bond between a military dog and its partner is on a whole other level,” Norris said in a press release.

This sculpture is meant to honor the bravery and dedication of a military service dog to its human handler, tugging at the heartstrings of passersby. The sculpture will reside at Veterans Memorial Park in Trophy Club, Texas, inside the Dallas-Fort Worth metroplex.

“It’s moving to see people cry when they see my sculpture,” Norris added of the reactions to the sculpture.

Military working dogs have gone by all manner of moniker throughout U.S. military history, including K-9 Corps and “war dogs.” In various combat eras, they served as guards, messengers, mascots and scouts, according to an Army book on military veterinary services.

As operations in Afghanistan and Iraq ramped-up, so too did the U.S. military’s efforts to build a canine program.

“Because of the growing threat of improvised explosive devices in Afghanistan and Iraq, mine detection training also resumed," the book reads. "Dogs became members of forward deployed teams, served with airborne units, and were transported by helicopters when needed.”

Norris’ sculpture isn’t the first honoring combat canines, however. In 2008, Congress approved the Military Working Dog Teams National Monument, which was unveiled in 2013 at Joint Base San Antonio — Lackland.

“Humans are continually rediscovering that technology cannot match many canine senses and other inherent abilities, and they also realize that dogs continue to remain loyal even as equipment and conflicts evolve around them,” according to the book."_


----------



## raratt (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 7, 2020)

I want to know who this guy's caretaker is. I want some of what he is smoking.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 9, 2020)

Papa_Bear_Blunt78 said:


> Look at this little turd burglar


Thank you for your Service.


----------



## dangledo (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4501810


I almost missed the one underneath


----------



## lokie (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Mar 11, 2020)

Dubee aka Sugawolf Pimp & NJ(North Jail)


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 11, 2020)

6 weeks after cancer surgery on both sides and doing great!

He likes his new pillow. He likes being alive even more.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 11, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4502067View attachment 4502069View attachment 4502070
> View attachment 4502071
> 6 weeks after cancer surgery on both sides and doing great!
> 
> He likes his new pillow. He likes being alive even more.


Love the collar. Glad your pooper is doing well. I mean the dog not your actual poop hole.

SH420


----------



## myke (Mar 11, 2020)

What about this crazy Corvid 19 and our dogs?? Anyone read or know anything ?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)

myke said:


> What about this crazy Corvid 19 and our dogs?? Anyone read or know anything ?









Science | AAAS







www.sciencemag.org






https://www.veterinariaitaliana.izs.it/index.php/VetIt/article/download/2173/665


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2020)

​_*"On March 13, 1942, the Quartermaster Corps (QMC) of the United States Army begins training dogs for the newly established War Dog Program, or “K-9 Corps.”*

Well over a million dogs served on both sides during World War I, carrying messages along the complex network of trenches and providing some measure of psychological comfort to the soldiers. The most famous dog to emerge from the war was Rin Tin Tin, an abandoned puppy of German war dogs found in France in 1918 and taken to the United States, where he made his film debut in the 1922 silent film The Man from Hell’s River. As the first bona fide animal movie star, Rin Tin Tin made the little-known German Shepherd breed famous across the country.

In the United States, the practice of training dogs for military purposes was largely abandoned after World War I. When the country entered World War II in December 1941, the American Kennel Association and a group called Dogs for Defense began a movement to mobilize dog owners to donate healthy and capable animals to the Quartermaster Corps of the U.S. Army. Training began in March 1942, and that fall the QMC was given the task of training dogs for the U.S. Navy, Marines and Coast Guard as well.

The K-9 Corps initially accepted over 30 breeds of dogs, but the list was soon narrowed to seven: German Shepherds, Belgian sheep dogs, Doberman Pinschers, collies, Siberian Huskies, Malumutes and Eskimo dogs. Members of the K-9 Corps were trained for a total of 8 to 12 weeks. After basic obedience training, they were sent through one of four specialized programs to prepare them for work as sentry dogs, scout or patrol dogs, messenger dogs or mine-detection dogs. In active combat duty, scout dogs proved especially essential by alerting patrols to the approach of the enemy and preventing surprise attacks.

The top canine hero of World War II was Chips, a German Shepherd who served with the Army’s 3rd Infantry Division. Trained as a sentry dog, Chips broke away from his handlers and attacked an enemy machine gun nest in Italy, forcing the entire crew to surrender. The wounded Chips was awarded the Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star and the Purple Heart—all of which were later revoked due to an Army policy preventing official commendation of animals."_


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## myke (Mar 14, 2020)

I don’t care if it’s -20c outside. Throw the ball!!


----------



## i.am.what.i.am (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Singlemalt (Mar 14, 2020)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> View attachment 4504539
> View attachment 4504540


Nice Blue Heeler


----------



## myke (Mar 14, 2020)

i.am.what.i.am said:


> View attachment 4504539
> View attachment 4504540


That sure looks like a great place to play with a fly rod.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 14, 2020)

myke said:


> What about this crazy Corvid 19 and our dogs?? Anyone read or know anything ?


I read on the internet that they can get other coronaviruses. And I have seen the term coronavirus in vet's offices over the years.

And they can test positive for covid-19, but it is believed that it can't be spread from them to us or vice versa other that testing positive after exposure.

But nobody knows everything about 19 yet so I truly hope what I read turns out to be fact.

It's bad enough people are dying, we need our dogs for relief and escape sometimes.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 15, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> I read on the internet that they can get other coronaviruses. And I have seen the term coronavirus in vet's offices over the years.
> 
> And they can test positive for covid-19, but it is believed that it can't be spread from them to us or vice versa other that testing positive after exposure.
> 
> ...


Sadly they'll probably have to restrict them (dogs) from nursing/dementia centers because of the unknown. Sometimes the only times those folks can connect with reality.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 15, 2020)

Always said my life. "No such thing as a bad dog, just a bad dog owner.


----------



## lokie (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## 420God (Mar 15, 2020)

Raji to the rescue!


----------



## ToffeeKindle (Mar 15, 2020)

Miss EmmyLou


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4506277


Tiger pup, tiger pup ...
to the Spider-Man tune


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Tiger pup, tiger pup ...
> to the Spider-Man tune


I hope it doesn't develop identity issues. Priced puppy prozac lately?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 16, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I hope it doesn't develop identity issues. Priced puppy prozac lately?


I remember a spurious commercial for Puppy Uppers and Doggie Downers
It was the 80s


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 19, 2020)

I don't know what you're talking about, *what Ball*?


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 19, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I don't know what you're talking about, *what Ball*?
> 
> View attachment 4508599View attachment 4508600


When they would do this, I'd pull out "my" ball, (all the better if it was squeaky ball) and turn by back and do the "oh isn't this nice BALL". _{squeak}_ I'm going OUTSIDE to PLAY with my BALL_. {squeak} _ lol.I miss my big dogs.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

So I washed pupper today. He emphatically hated it. So I bugged out and came home with frozen crap onion rings. Suddenly all is forgiven.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)

ANC said:


> View attachment 4509198


Bet that lil fucker goes through some chew bones!


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 20, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Bet that lil fucker goes through some chew bones!


you mean chew chains


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 21, 2020)

An old tired-looking dog wanders into a guy's yard. He examines the dog's collar and feels his well-fed belly and knows the dog has a home.
The dog follows him into the house, goes down the hall, jumps on the couch, gets comfortable and falls asleep. The man thinks its rather odd, but lets him sleep. After about an hour the dog wakes up, walks to the door and the guy lets him out. The dog wags his tale and leaves.
The next day the dog comes back and scratches at the door. The guy opens the door, the dog comes in, goes down the hall, jumps on the couch, gets comfortable and falls asleep again. The man lets him sleep. After about an hour the dog wakes up, walks to the door and the guy lets him out. The dog wags his tale and leaves.
This goes on for days. The guy grows really curious, so he pins a note on the dog's collar: "Your dog has been taking a nap at my house every day."
The next day the dog arrives with another note pinned to his collar: "He lives in a home with four children -- he's trying to catch up on his sleep. Can I come with him tomorrow?'


----------



## ANC (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> crap onion


We don't get those over here.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> So I washed pupper today. He emphatically hated it. So I bugged out and came home with frozen crap onion rings. Suddenly all is forgiven.


You going to share the hot dogs with him or just the beer?


----------



## lokie (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You going to share the hot dogs with him or just the beer?


Oh he gets lotsa hot dog nibbles. He loved those frozen onion rings, and turns his nose up at the beer, works for me.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh he gets lotsa hot dog nibbles. He loved those frozen onion rings, and turns his nose up at the beer, works for me.


You offered? I'm shocked


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Someone just got a bath 



SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 22, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Someone just got a bath
> 
> View attachment 4511133
> 
> SH420


OMG the look that says, "How could you!"


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 22, 2020)

Wiener got a bath too



SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 22, 2020)

Anyone of you active dog washers wanna show up & clean up monster dog & noisy cricket?


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Anyone of you active dog washers wanna show up & clean up monster dog & noisy cricket?


Nooooooo


----------



## myke (Mar 22, 2020)

I bathed my dog 5 or so years ago in the tub. Took my wife 2 hours to clean up. I now go to the pet store and pay the rental of there set up. Works well ,chained up,big tub and all the towels you need. No mess.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 22, 2020)

myke said:


> I bathed my dog 5 or so years ago in the tub. Took my wife 2 hours to clean up. I now go to the pet store and pay the rental of there set up. Works well ,chained up,big tub and all the towels you need. No mess.


size of dog?


----------



## myke (Mar 22, 2020)

60 ish pounds


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2020)

​


----------



## doublejj (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## manfredo (Mar 23, 2020)

myke said:


> 60 ish pounds


Here's her bigger sister...aka my security system


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Mar 23, 2020)

doublejj said:


>


I miss how our pit would "talk" to us.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 23, 2020)

Years ago we had a big red hound that loved to sing, but he only was "activated" by this one - none others.


----------



## myke (Mar 23, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Here's her bigger sister...aka my security system
> View attachment 4511907View attachment 4511908View attachment 4511909


They sure do look alike. Mines according to the kennel i rescued her from a mix of whippet and black lab and I think a little border collie.


----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 24, 2020)

Crawled in to bed and shitbird starts pacing like he has to go outside. Let him out and he takes off, ah shit now I smell the skunk. Of course when I let him in he's soaking wet and freshly sprayed.

Self quarantined


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Mar 24, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Crawled in to bed and shitbird starts pacing like he has to go outside. Let him out and he takes off, ah shit now I smell the skunk. Of course when I let him in he's soaking wet and *freshly sprayed.*
> 
> Self quarantined


Weird part is he smells like some fire road kill skunk ive only tried a couple times. Gives a new appreciation to skunks. I don't mind it.... Anyone mixing skunk glands for terps in carts yet? 
You heard it here first.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Rsawr (Mar 28, 2020)

My little dumdums


----------



## lokie (Mar 28, 2020)

Rsawr said:


> View attachment 4516904My little dumdums




Welcome to TnT!

Cool dogs. I never owned a doberman but I have 
had plenty of doobies in that room.

I once had an apartment furnished with that couch and table. comfortable as hell,
party and battle ready for sure. 

Enjoy your stay, and if it sounds like cheap humor ask for your deposit back.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Apr 3, 2020)

Someone always has to be a clown..


----------



## lokie (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 5, 2020)

*“If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.”*
― Will Rogers 














Providing Lifetime Homes for Senior Dogs | Old Friends Senior Dog Sanctuary


Old Friends Senior Dog Sanctuary - providing lifetime homes for senior dogs. Please consider bringing one of our wonderful "old friends" into your family!




ofsds.org


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=914159982342085


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4523424


This a dog? Looks like a cat that listened to my mother in law its entire life. That's one angry hairless cat.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4524652


Dem are some tig ol bitties...


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 5, 2020)

i love that theres a dog thread here! ....just wanted to add a few of my two... in the first pic Roxi is in front and Bebe is behind.


----------



## raratt (Apr 5, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> i love that theres a dog thread here! ....just wanted to add a few of my two... in the first pic Roxi is in front and Bebe is behind.
> 
> View attachment 4524720View attachment 4524725View attachment 4524726View attachment 4524727


My son loves Corgi's


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> My son loves Corgi's


the only thing i dont love is all the hair!... Roxi just turned 12 in feb brought her home at 10 weeks old Bebe turned 9 in jan she joined us at 6 months old


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> the only thing i dont love is all the hair!... Roxi just turned 12 in feb brought her home at 10 weeks old Bebe turned 9 in jan she joined us at 6 months old


Can I brush my husky in your living room? LOL.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Can I brush my husky in your living room? LOL.


i think 2 600h corgi is still roughly the equivilance of 1 1000h husky... the struggle is real lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> i think 2 600h corgi is still roughly the equivilance of 1 1000h husky... the struggle is real lol


If fur were photons I could run a small factory. Contemplating hiring a Mayan woman to make blankets and shawls.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> If fur were photons I could run a small factory. Contemplating hiring a Mayan woman to make blankets and shawls.


there are people on etsy makin sweaters out of dog fur... ive thought bout hitting them up and makin a few xtra bucks off of what i sweep up regularly lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> there are people on etsy makin sweaters out of dog fur... ive thought bout hitting them up and makin a few xtra bucks off of what i sweep up regularly lol


When we lived in interior Alaska a gal that had mushing dogs made hats outta their sheds - they looked really warm.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> When we lived in interior Alaska a gal that had mushing dogs made hats outta their sheds - they looked really warm.


That's insane. I have a mess with one. Enough to actually harvest? Thought cabin fever got bad here.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> That's insane. I have a mess with one. Enough to actually harvest? Thought cabin fever got bad here.


Well, when you have 30+ dogs shedding in the spring something needs to be done with the extra.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 5, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, when you have 30+ dogs shedding in the spring something needs to be done with the extra.


My neighbors fail to appreciate the rainbow shimmer of fur I release upon the surrounding 6 or 7 in the heat of summer. I'll pass.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)

My 1st dog was a black corgi, wouldn't mind a corgi husky mix.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 6, 2020)

ANC said:


> My 1st dog was a black corgi, wouldn't mind a corgi husky mix.


thatd be one hell of a shedder lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)

all huskies are. Our neighbour's one looks so neglected when they let him walk around for weeks with his winter coat when spring comes.
I'm not keen on their personalities though. Corgi's, on the other hand, are awesome. I got mine when I was 6 years old.


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 6, 2020)

ANC said:


> all huskies are. Our neighbour's one looks so neglected when they let him walk around for weeks with his winter coat when spring comes.
> I'm not keen on their personalities though. Corgi's, on the other hand, are awesome. I got mine when I was 6 years old.


corgi's are something else for sure! thats how i ended up with 2 lol... and i dont mind huskies either i love how vocal they are will literally argue with you or throw a fit loudly lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 6, 2020)

Smartest dog we've had was a spaniel alsatian mix. 
He could fetch specific toys from the outside room he slept in on request.
He also hated it if he bit any toy loud enough to make the NOISE. 
And if you dared to do it with his toys he would come and take them away and hide them.

Shame, poor thing was deaf as a doornail by the end.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 6, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Well, when you have 30+ dogs shedding in the spring something needs to be done with the extra.







__





Chiengora Fibers - Welcome to Chiengora Fibers- Customized Dog Hair Fiber and Apparel







www.chiengorafibers.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 8, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4527631


i wish my dogs would let me do this they wont even let me near them with ballons the weirdest thing


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 8, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> i wish my dogs would let me do this they wont even let me near them with ballons the weirdest thing


Mine is terrified of balloons too. 

And the vacuum and the broom and the hair dryer and burdocks and Deadpool. Yep. My dog is afraid of Deadpool, lol.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> i wish my dogs would let me do this they wont even let me near them with ballons the weirdest thing


my rotties aren't scared of anything, except the vacuum cleaner. Damn thing has never come at them or anything and they could demolish it in a minute but when I get it out they run outside.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

So if you wanna rob my home, bring a vacuum cleaner to the party. Of course I better not be home, I'll hear that and put you to work at gun point.


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

My dog attacks everything, a broom, carrying a shovel, clippers in my hand, a rake, anything. She has to be inside when the lawnmower is running or she tries to bite the wheels. Dipshit.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> my rotties aren't scared of anything, except the vacuum cleaner. Damn thing has never come at them or anything and they could demolish it in a minute but when I get it out they run outside.





raratt said:


> dog attacks everything, a broom, carrying a shovel, clippers in my hand, a rake, anything. She has to be inside when the lawnmower is running or she tries to bite the wheels. Dipshit.


both of mine are scared of balloons Roxi is scared of thunderstorms but i cant even get the vacuum out and shes running over biting at it and barking same with lawnmower/weedeater my bro in law has a gas powered rc she tries to attack that anything with a motor or blower seems like


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> both of mine are scared of balloons Roxi is scared of thunderstorms but i cant even get the vacuum out and shes running over biting at it and barking same with lawnmower/weedeater my bro in law has a gas powered rc she tries to attack that anything with a motor or blower seems like


When I let our Roxy out she goes to the edge of the house to stalk lizards, I guess to protect me? She is always looking through the fence at the sheep. Not sure if she wants to play with them or what. She freaks when there are other dogs on the TV, like she wants to play.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> When I let our Roxy out she goes to the edge of the house to stalk lizards, I guess to protect me? She is always looking through the fence at the sheep. Not sure if she wants to play with them or what. She freaks when there are other dogs on the TV, like she wants to play.


mine are corgis and they are herd dogs not that mine ever been around sheep ... bebe is my other shes the one who paces the back fence for squirrels and makes tracks in the yard from her protrols for wildlife to bark at lol


----------



## raratt (Apr 8, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> mine are corgis and they are herd dogs not that mine ever been around sheep ... bebe is my other shes the one who paces the back fence for squirrels and makes tracks in the yard from her protrols for wildlife to bark at lol


Ours is a shelter dog so who knows what she is.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> mine are corgis and they are herd dogs not that mine ever been around sheep ... bebe is my other shes the one who paces the back fence for squirrels and makes tracks in the yard from her protrols for wildlife to bark at lol


When I was growing up my parents got a divorce when I was 9. My dad ended up with my step mom who loved horses and they got a 40 acre farm for their horses, arabians mostly. We had this dog that was given to us, a blue heeler with one blue eye, my step sister named him Stanley, we called him Stan.

This fucking dog had major herding instincts but no training, like if we knew what we were doing this dog would have probably won herding competitions. Was cool because if we were bringing the horses up to the barn Stan would just go and start rounding them up to the barn. No training at all, he just knew that was the routine. If a horse got out of the fence Stan would know and put the horse back in and keep it in. It was crazy how effective this dog was. He was like a ranch hand.

Was sad when Stan got kicked in the head by our stud, he was dumb as a box of rocks after that.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 8, 2020)

aaaw poor stan and yea its crazy how inteligent and instinctual they are he seems like he had an xtra helping of natural talent


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ours is a shelter dog so who knows what she is.


i dont plan to get anymore until these twos times have passed and for 12 and 9 we still got some wonderful years to come but my next fur baby will prolly be a shelter pibble


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> aaaw poor stan and yea its crazy how inteligent and instinctual they are he seems like he had an xtra helping of natural talent


Its amazing how much of even our human behavior is genetic.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> Ours is a shelter dog so who knows what she is.


Man some of the best dogs I have ever had and in fact the best dog were rescues. They are grateful and they show it.

My first rottweiler was this massive fucking dog. I was working on my car (an 86 monte carlo SS) in the back yard where the parking was off an alley. This guy comes up to my fence with the big rottie but he is emaciated, you could see his bones ya know? He was shaking just to stand up. He was like "man you wanna buy this dog? $50?" I was hard up for cash back then as a youth so $50 was a big deal, plus with inflation thats more like $150 now lol. I told my girlfriend to go in and get $50 out of my wallet and I bought the dog. I named him Ned. That was on a sunday and I had to work Monday but I had my girl take Ned to the vet first thing when they opened. Turned out he had 3 different intestinal parasites! We treated him and he recovered fully and quickly. Talk about the absolute best and most loyal dog I have ever owned. I miss that damn dog.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Mine are terriers. They fear nothing! They should but they are pretty stupid and small.

I have this tiny 11 lb senior citizen that tries to take on two 4-5 y/o German Shepherds everytime we go for a walk I fear the day the shepherds get loose.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> They fear nothing! They should but they are pretty stupid and small.


I just laughed so hard.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I just laughed so hard.


Thanks! I expanded on it a little. They are so dumb and so sure NOTHING is bigger than them. You gotta love them.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

I was walking into a Petco one day with Ned and this guy is walking out with this tiny little dog on a really thin leash. He sees me walking in with Ned, who is friendly BTW, and in a moment of terror he just yanks that leash and the dog was in his arms like a yo-yo. I couldn't stop laughing at the look on the dogs face as it flew up into the owners grasp.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Mine are terriers. They fear nothing! They should but they are pretty stupid and small.
> 
> I have this tiny 11 lb senior citizen that tries to take on two 4-5 y/o German Shepherds everytime we go for a walk I fear the day the shepherds get loose.


thats my roxi lil bity old ass wants to fight dogs 10 times her size she gives no fucks lol


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 8, 2020)

a dogs love = the only real unconditional love there is


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> a dogs love = the only real unconditional love there is


Yeah they would take a bullet for you too, without even blinking.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

I did know this guy that grew pot outside and counted on his dog to protect it. He never let the dog inside, never pet it or played with it. The dog kept escaping and running off. His pot got stolen. He blamed the dog. I was like dude, you don't get it, dogs protect what they love and the dog was miserable. Like at least throw him a bone once in a while.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I did know this guy that grew pot outside and counted on his dog to protect it. He never let the dog inside, never pet it or played with it. The dog kept escaping and running off. His pot got stolen. He blamed the dog. I was like dude, you don't get it, dogs protect what they love and the dog was miserable. Like at least throw him a bone once in a while.


i feel that. i never understood why people got dogs just to chain up outside and never really interact with them. whats the point 

and youre right theyll protect what they love and they dont even really need training to do it. they react in the moment when its needed. when i was a kid my dad got attacked outside of our house and our dog micky busted thru the front door ran right up to the guy and started biting and fighting him off of my dad they guy took off and the micky pursued him


----------



## Renfro (Apr 8, 2020)

I had Ned in my truck riding shotgun and I pulled into this subway in a bad part of Kansas City. It was by a liquor store. As I walk in these 2 guys pop around the side of the building and come at me like an ATM, Ned is halfway out the truck window looking at me for any clue that it was on and I just looked at the smaller dude and said "man I got you and my dogs got you" and I pointed at other dude who was bigger lol they turned around and hustled off around the side of the building and yelled "man fuck you and your dog". I bought Ned a 12 inch meatball sammich with double meat and double cheese lol.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 8, 2020)

Renfro said:


> I had Ned in my truck riding shotgun and I pulled into this subway in a bad part of Kansas City. It was by a liquor store. As I walk in these 2 guys pop around the side of the building and come at me like an ATM, Ned is halfway out the truck window looking at me for any clue that it was on and I just looked at the smaller dude and said "man I got you and my dogs got you" and I pointed at other dude who was bigger lol they turned around and hustled off around the side of the building and yelled "man fuck you and your dog". I bought Ned a 12 inch meatball sammich with double meat and double cheese lol.


well deserved meatball sub too! they say havin any kind of dog is usually a decent amount of deterent


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 10, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=764708704036539


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## 29menace (Apr 12, 2020)

My Pit X Bulldog with radars for ears.


----------



## lokie (Apr 12, 2020)

29menace said:


> My Pit X Bulldog with radars for ears.View attachment 4531169View attachment 4531170


Sharp looking dog. How old is it??

I almost forgot.

Here is your participation award.






Did you remember to bring a note from your mom for your absence?


----------



## 29menace (Apr 12, 2020)

lokie said:


> Sharp looking dog. How old is it??
> 
> I almost forgot.
> 
> ...


Thanks she's just over 4yrs old now.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 12, 2020)

the lil baby!! all cozy wrapped up in mom the cuuuuutest thing ive seen today


----------



## mysunnyboy (Apr 12, 2020)

Quarantine has been rough for Angel too. The R I D E has been cut way back.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 12, 2020)

this isnt a picture mine my brother sent me this said it was gonna be roxi in a few months lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 14, 2020)

Sugawolf Pimp and NJ big chillin. She wanted to play so bad.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 14, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> this isnt a picture mine my brother sent me this said it was gonna be roxi in a few months lol
> 
> View attachment 4531891




havent even got my tents set up with her nosey self lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 14, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4533850


aaaaaaw thats how my moms dog gizmo and my sisters dog romeo look when they get wet lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2020)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 15, 2020)

My dog likes to lick the slider. I made a gif of him doing it. 



There's 4 dogs in this gif. You can only see a small part of one of them 


SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 15, 2020)

I awoke to the Beagle bitching at the big boy @ 0600 & he didn't like it. Before I knew what was happening I was naked under a full on serious dog fight in the bed. Thank God I didn't get bit, but managed to make it out with only a couple of deep scratches.
Glad neither of them grabbed something important (to me).


----------



## raratt (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 15, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My dog likes to lick the slider. I made a gif of him doing it.
> 
> View attachment 4534826
> 
> ...


my dog licks the wall... and the air vents in there on the floor


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 15, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> my dog licks the wall... and the air vents in there on the floor


My dog loves to lick holes into the drywall.


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 16, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> My dog loves to lick holes into the drywall.


roxi did that once there was a small tear in the paint where an old phone jack had come off and part of the drywall was exposed she ate a hole in the drywall lol... now she just licks lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4535942


 sooo many questions here lol


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 18, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4537498


both my dogs af lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 20, 2020)

SH420


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2020)

One of my dogs got really sick, wouldn't eat and would throw up anything including water and was in pain. She couldn't even walk. Took her to the emergency pet hospital because my normal vet wasn't open due to reduced hours because of Covid. With this Covid stuff you have to wait in your car and they come and get your dog. They called my cell phone after about a half hour and said it would be $800 to run some tests and do some x-rays of her lungs and stuff. Gave them CC number. An hour later they called and said it was really bad kidneys shutting down and that I should think about euthanasia. I said no way and that I'm going to wait and take her to our normal vet as soon as I can get in. I asked them if they could do anything for the pain and they said they'd give her a shot for the nausea and some pain medication to take with us. 

Ten minutes later they call again and want another $110. Give the cc# again. Then they bring the dog out and give us a bottle of Gabapentin for the pain. Her nostrils were completely plugged which I hadn't noticed. The stupid girl that brought my dog back to the car just said "I tried to clean them out but she was being hard to deal with. You might want to take care of that". Take care of what? I just paid almost $1000 and they didn't even clean her nostrils so she could breathe properly. I was livid. But kept my mouth shut, took my dog, and got out of there. 

That was last Wednesday. I stayed up for two days giving her water and pedialyte with a syringe and feeding her food I liquified in a blender using a meat injector. She got better and now she's barking, pooping, peeing, and eating like the pig she is. Those idiots would have killed my dog if I had listened to them.

Anyway, she's out roaming in the yard and doing great. I can't believe how incompetent that quack shop was. I could have saved the money and just did what I did but we didn't know what was going on. She basically got sick from something and couldn't keep anything down so she got severely dehydrated. It's amazing that such a simple treatment saved my dog when the idiots at the animal hospital couldn't figure it out.

Here she is today out roaming in the yard. I'm so happy. I'm a grown man but I'll admit that I cried more than once during the ordeal. She's my baby and I thought she was going to die. But she's alive not dead no thanks to that damn animal hospital. So it's a brutal story with a happy ending. I love my dog.


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4540084


I wouldn't have a problem bumping into her


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> One of my dogs got really sick, wouldn't eat and would throw up anything including water and was in pain. She couldn't even walk. Took her to the emergency pet hospital because my normal vet wasn't open due to reduced hours because of Covid. With this Covid stuff you have to wait in your car and they come and get your dog. They called my cell phone after about a half hour and said it would be $800 to run some tests and do some x-rays of her lungs and stuff. Gave them CC number. An hour later they called and said it was really bad kidneys shutting down and that I should think about euthanasia. I said no way and that I'm going to wait and take her to our normal vet as soon as I can get in. I asked them if they could do anything for the pain and they said they'd give her a shot for the nausea and some pain medication to take with us.
> 
> Ten minutes later they call again and want another $110. Give the cc# again. Then they bring the dog out and give us a bottle of Gabapentin for the pain. Her nostrils were completely plugged which I hadn't noticed. The stupid girl that brought my dog back to the car just said "I tried to clean them out but she was being hard to deal with. You might want to take care of that". Take care of what? I just paid almost $1000 and they didn't even clean her nostrils so she could breathe properly. I was livid. But kept my mouth shut, took my dog, and got out of there.
> 
> ...



glad to hear your furbaby is ok! she looks like a good girl


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> glad to hear your furbaby is ok! she looks like a good girl



Thanks! She's doing much better. And I'm feeling much better as well. I couldn't eat or sleep for days. It was a horrible thing to go through but we made it. I don't know what I'd do without her. She's my baby. I know she won't be around forever but It wasn't time for her to go. If I had followed the vets advice she wouldn't be alive today. Once they got their money their first solution was euthanasia. They didn't even want to try and help her. I'm filing a complaint with the State Veterinary Board and am going to leave a scathing review on every site I can about that worthless animal hospital. 

She's a RatCha. Rat Terrier and Chihuahua mix. Best dog I've ever had. She bites everyone but me. If anyone makes a move towards me she's up and after them. Most loyal dog a man could have. She follows me around wherever I go. She's laying at my feet right now in one of her doggy beds. If I get up to go out in the backyard she'll get up and follow me outside and lay in her bed on the patio so she can keep an eye on me.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4540084


I had to look at this again. My lady gets home in about a half hour. I have a surprise for her.


----------



## raratt (Apr 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I had to look at this again. My lady gets home in about a half hour. I have a surprise for her.


A new dog? Short dress? lol.


----------



## xtsho (Apr 20, 2020)

raratt said:


> A new dog? Short dress? lol.


No comment.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2020)

xtsho said:


> One of my dogs got really sick, wouldn't eat and would throw up anything including water and was in pain. She couldn't even walk. Took her to the emergency pet hospital because my normal vet wasn't open due to reduced hours because of Covid. With this Covid stuff you have to wait in your car and they come and get your dog. They called my cell phone after about a half hour and said it would be $800 to run some tests and do some x-rays of her lungs and stuff. Gave them CC number. An hour later they called and said it was really bad kidneys shutting down and that I should think about euthanasia. I said no way and that I'm going to wait and take her to our normal vet as soon as I can get in. I asked them if they could do anything for the pain and they said they'd give her a shot for the nausea and some pain medication to take with us.
> 
> Ten minutes later they call again and want another $110. Give the cc# again. Then they bring the dog out and give us a bottle of Gabapentin for the pain. Her nostrils were completely plugged which I hadn't noticed. The stupid girl that brought my dog back to the car just said "I tried to clean them out but she was being hard to deal with. You might want to take care of that". Take care of what? I just paid almost $1000 and they didn't even clean her nostrils so she could breathe properly. I was livid. But kept my mouth shut, took my dog, and got out of there.
> 
> ...


I'm really glad she's doing better, great save.


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 21, 2020)

my two are currently patrolling the fence line... roxi is about to have to go inside while i cut the grass tho


----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 21, 2020)

let them back out when i finished cuttin the grass... bebe resumed her patrol of the fence and roxi decided she was just gonna lay in the dirt and bark from there if needed lol


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## oxvirgoxo (Apr 22, 2020)

was sitting at the edge of the patio knockin the plugs for my subpanel out and went inside to grab some pliers and in the time i came back one of them shit right where i was working ... how ruuude


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 22, 2020)

oxvirgoxo said:


> was sitting at the edge of the patio knockin the plugs for my subpanel out and went inside to grab some pliers and in the time i came back one of them shit right where i was working ... how ruuude
> View attachment 4542217


You have an Amish dog?


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2020)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 24, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4544239


Someone farted! Good boy!

SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 25, 2020)

​


----------



## lokie (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=905673879875177



Not sure how else to share that little clip..


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Apr 27, 2020)

Loving the shade our cottonwood tree casts now. They grow so fast.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 27, 2020)

Hell no I ain't dropping it, you'll just throw it again.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## raratt (May 1, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 2, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256032057836236806


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2020)

Chasing helicopters away is hard, break time


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2020)

Talk about social distancing - nothing like walking your dog & finding a hysterical beagle & a very intimidating Boerboel.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Talk about social distancing - nothing like walking your dog & finding a hysterical beagle & a very intimidating Boerboel.
> 
> View attachment 4554311


In that pic he looks like the heavy from Tom&Jerry


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> In that pic he looks like the heavy from Tom&Jerry
> 
> View attachment 4554324


Actually a stock photo - don't have any good ones of him lately but he looks identical.
He definitely kept the lab & corgi owners on their toes though.


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Actually a stock photo - don't have any good ones of him lately but he looks identical.
> He definitely kept the lab & corgi owners on their toes though.


I’d be careful around those labs


----------



## BobBitchen (May 3, 2020)

Back to helicopter patrol


----------



## cannabineer (May 3, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Back to helicopter patrol


Oh why the cone of shame?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 3, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh why the cone of shame?


----------



## BobBitchen (May 4, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh why the cone of shame?


She's been working a hot spot


----------



## BarnBuster (May 4, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 4, 2020)

I spent some time trying to get a cute picture of my dog wearing a surgical mask. He wasn't very cooperative and this was the best I could get.


----------



## ANC (May 4, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 4, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 4, 2020)

Anybody else ever seen a dog lay like this.
Makes my wrist's hurt just looking.


----------



## manfredo (May 4, 2020)

Good position for pad licking! Beautiful dog!!


----------



## xtranger420 (May 4, 2020)

I can’t get caught up with so many pics !
Here’s my 1year old Golden Retriever.


----------



## cannabineer (May 4, 2020)

xtranger420 said:


> I can’t get caught up with so many pics !
> Here’s my 1year old Golden Retriever.
> View attachment 4555283


handsome pupper


----------



## ANC (May 5, 2020)




----------



## lokie (May 5, 2020)




----------



## ANC (May 6, 2020)

That dog was corntined


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 6, 2020)

Dogs went nutz in the sun room yesterday afternoon, pic's from back porch.


----------



## ANC (May 7, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dogs went nutz in the sun room yesterday afternoon, pic's from back porch.
> 
> View attachment 4557194
> 
> View attachment 4557197


I see your dogs are playing outside again


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2020)

​


----------



## ANC (May 8, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

Everybody else’s dog



and then my dog


----------



## raratt (May 10, 2020)

My dog seems to think she needs to "brush" my leg on her way by me at top speed. I was walking down the steps from one of the gardens and she about took me out. From now on she leads on the way out of there.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Everybody else’s dog
> 
> View attachment 4561244
> 
> ...


You trying to bathe him again?


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> You trying to bathe him again?


Procrastinating.

Actually, delaying dragging my feet about procrastinating.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 10, 2020)

My wire hair, lol. I told him, get it! 




Good boy. 

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (May 10, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> My wire hair, lol. I told him, get it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561407
> ...


An’ we was both jumping up and down on the shrink’s desk yelling
KKIILLLL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 10, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2020)

Flufferpup napping on his forepaw


----------



## raratt (May 11, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (May 11, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Flufferpup napping on his forepaw
> 
> View attachment 4562186


My favorite Paulie pic


----------



## BobBitchen (May 11, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Anybody else ever seen a dog lay like this.
> Makes my wrist's hurt just looking.
> 
> View attachment 4555171


----------



## ANC (May 13, 2020)




----------



## lokie (May 13, 2020)




----------



## neosapien (May 14, 2020)

Major news… So my wife who is anti-pet, because she's such a clean freak, has decided that our daughter needs a dog to combat her loneliness of being an only child. What is a good small breed that is good with kids? And where does one get a dog? Lol.


----------



## ANC (May 14, 2020)

I got a corgi as a kid, was a pretty good friend. But, scroll back, I posted a 2 part video discussing all the dog breeds in the world


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Major news… So my wife who is anti-pet, because she's such a clean freak, has decided that our daughter needs a dog to combat her loneliness of being an only child. What is a good small breed that is good with kids? And where does one get a dog? Lol.


rescue mutt...


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 14, 2020)

neosapien said:


> Major news… So my wife who is anti-pet, because she's such a clean freak, has decided that our daughter needs a dog to combat her loneliness of being an only child. What is a good small breed that is good with kids? And where does one get a dog? Lol.


A non shedding dog will probably keep her happy and most are hypoallergenic too. Cairn Terriers are beautiful little dogs. Friendly, loyal, great with kids and super smart. They were bred for catching rats so they do like digging if left alone in the yard and they need regular grooming since their coat never stops growing.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 15, 2020)

F&S Classics: The Day Bear Died


The death of a hunting dog is never easy. But when a gun dog dies in the prime of his life—that is a loss you will never get over.




www.fieldandstream.com


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

@BobBitchen I know you love doxies and are close. I'm hoping you might know of any doxy rescues that might be able to take him? He's in Orange County. If you or anyone knows of a dachsund rescue that could take him PM me and I'll give you the Animal Control officer's email addresses.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 18, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4569650
> @BobBitchen I know you love doxies and are close. I'm hoping you might know of any doxy rescues that might be able to take him? He's in Orange County. If you or anyone knows of a dachsund rescue that could take him PM me and I'll give you the Animal Control officer's email addresses.


Poor baby.We've always rescued ours at our local shelter.
these are the two I know of, window shopped em, but never used them
https://www.dachshundrescueoflosangeles.com/ 
https://scdr.org/adopt-socal 
thanks C2G


----------



## curious2garden (May 18, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Poor baby.We've always rescued ours at our local shelter.
> these are the two I know of, window shopped em, but never used them
> https://www.dachshundrescueoflosangeles.com/
> https://scdr.org/adopt-socal
> thanks C2G


Thank you, I've reached out.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 18, 2020)

Please read the instructions thoroughly before assembling your new puppy.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2020)

Some new pics i took of Sacha today


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

She's a beauty.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She's a beauty.


Sacha. Sacha is a dude, but i don’t blame you though bro. Hard to see his pecker in the pics. 

He’s around 155-160lbs


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> She's a beauty.


We know who owns that place.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Sacha. Sacha is a dude, but i don’t blame you though bro. Hard to see his pecker in the pics.
> 
> He’s around 155-160lbs


Damn, the name sounded somewhat feminine so I ran with it.
Our boys are the same size - lubs them big guys.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 20, 2020)

Here’s my lover boy Rex right now


Fucking sucks so bad.
Rex’s and the late Bella’s(oh god i miss you girl) brother, Giacomo, also lives here now is not in good shape, not much time left. Sucks so fucking bad.


I’ve not been posting much on this thread because of what happed to my Bella, knowing that Rex’s days are numbered, and now the condition of giacomo.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Here’s my lover boy Rex right now
> View attachment 4571896
> 
> Fucking sucks so bad.
> ...


Lotsa dog lovers on this forum - PM if you wanna shoot the shit bro.


----------



## curious2garden (May 20, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Here’s my lover boy Rex right now
> View attachment 4571896
> 
> Fucking sucks so bad.
> ...


Oh gawd that's heartbreaking shit. They are just pure love and they don't live long enough. Hang in their Aero.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)

NJiqua as I like to call her. She loves her some fetch.


----------



## manfredo (May 21, 2020)

Looks like she's farting bubbles, lol....Beautiful girl!!


----------



## FresnoFarmer (May 21, 2020)

manfredo said:


> Looks like she's farting bubbles, lol....Beautiful girl!!


Thanks. My son had the bubble machine going in the background. She loves kids. Not sure about other animals. I used to take her to the dog park and she was great. But the other day the neighbors kid was walking their dog and NJ snapped through the fence. Maybe it was because my son close-by. She’s very protective. One time a pit bull broke out of the fence and started running toward my son’s stroller. NJ threw her body in front of it long enough for my to snatch my son out and onto my shoulder. She was only 2 then. The dog didn’t bite her either. The owner came out and got it just before I painted the sidewalk with it.


----------



## puffdatchronic (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 23, 2020)

A Kentucky school surprised a little girl by including a photo of her service dog in the yearbook


An elementary school in Kentucky saved a special spot in its yearbook for one very good girl -- Ariel, a service dog.




www.cnn.com


----------



## lokie (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (May 25, 2020)

Beautiful morning on the river with my best pal.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2020)

​


----------



## ANC (May 29, 2020)




----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 29, 2020)

ANC said:


>


My golden was the runt of the litter of 12 pups. Tuned out at 105lbs of muscle and smarter than most people.


----------



## lokie (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Tangerine_ (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> My golden was the runt of the litter of 12 pups. Tuned out at 105lbs of muscle and smarter than most people.


Mine was runt from 11 pups too and I'm putting a deposit down on another this month and I'm hoping to get the runt from that litter as well.
Awesome dogs.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mine was runt from 11 pups too and I'm putting a deposit down on another this month and I'm hoping to get the runt from that litter as well.
> Awesome dogs.


Found the ad in the newspaper, out on a farmstead hour north. He was 75$. They're asking 500$ now that everyone wants one. He was born and living in flipped over kiddy pool on the tree line... on the way back home we stopped at the dairy queen, got him a vanilla baby cone. best hunting dog. my old man tripped in the woods on a trail shortcut to my cabin, got knocked out for a minute, when he came to my dog had him by his coat and had dragged him 15-20ft closer to my place... good dog.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (May 30, 2020)

typing on onscreen keyboard, pardon me^ need to get a new one


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 30, 2020)

The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> typing on onscreen keyboard, pardon me^ need to get a new one


me too. I'm constantly editing typos in my posts but some days I just don't GAF




The Outdoorsman 101 said:


> Found the ad in the newspaper, out on a farmstead hour north. He was 75$. They're asking 500$ now that everyone wants one. He was born and living in flipped over kiddy pool on the tree line... on the way back home we stopped at the dairy queen, got him a vanilla baby cone. best hunting dog. my old man tripped in the woods on a trail shortcut to my cabin, got knocked out for a minute, when he came to my dog had him by his coat and had dragged him 15-20ft closer to my place... good dog.


That's a smart dog!


----------



## BarnBuster (May 31, 2020)

Howard, the first all American pit bull to be used as a MWD (TEDD dog (Tactical Explosive Detection Dogs)) in the US Army. Here in Afghanistan, 2012.
​








Heroic Former Army Dog Being Treated Like a Prisoner of War in North Carolina | The SITREP Military Blog


Would you chain a hero to a tree? Would you shackle them, a champion of life, and throw them in a cage? With no water or anything? With no freedom? […]



military.id.me












UPDATE: Retired Military Dog Reunited with Soldier he Served With


Howard, a former military dog, has been returned to the home of the soldier he served overseas with.



www.lifewithdogs.tv


----------



## raratt (May 31, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1364463857088066


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4586786


That one is evergreen and makes me wonder how @elkamino Is doing


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 5, 2020)

Took Paulie to the groomer today. They charge $45 for good dogs and $50 for the less compliant. I paid the asshole tax.
But he no longer looks like a tribble with deep-sea mollusc eyes.
He looks like a plush toy and feels like one too, and he smells wonderful. (Although he almost certainly disagrees on that point.)


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 6, 2020)

A German shepherd is first dog in the U.S. to test positive for the coronavirus


Three cats have previously tested positive in the U.S., but experts say the risk to pets remains low.




www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks like we are adding another family member, Someone found this pup out in a field, probably got dropped off. Hopefully she gets along with Roxy.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4588428


purebread


----------



## raratt (Jun 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Looks like we are adding another family member, Someone found this pup out in a field, probably got dropped off. Hopefully she gets along with Roxy.
> View attachment 4588292


I ended up taking her back, she just wouldn't listen to get out of the wife's way when she was using her walker. Sucks because she will be a good dog for someone. She is a lot less Pitt than she looks in the pic also.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> I ended up taking her back, she just wouldn't listen to get out of the wife's way when she was using her walker. Sucks because she will be a good dog for someone. She is a lot less Pitt than she looks in the pic also.


It’s ok, someone else will get lucky and get her. Hope your wife is good.
Wino Barbie has to use one of those rolling walkers with the seat sometimes and our tripod kitty hitches a ride lol
I swear we’ve got the laziest puppy ever.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> It’s ok, someone else will get lucky and get her. Hope your wife is good.
> Wino Barbie has to use one of those rolling walkers with the seat sometimes and our tripod kitty hitches a ride lol
> I swear we’ve got the laziest puppy ever.
> View attachment 4589224


Paulie’s soulmate. Paulie spends maybe 22 of 24 hours sacked out in “his bed that he lets me share”.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 8, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Paulie’s soulmate. Paulie spends maybe 22 of 24 hours sacked out in “his bed that he lets me share”.


Monster dog plays that game when he gets "needy".


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Monster dog plays that game when he gets "needy".


You’re physically up to monster dog. I’d be a chew toy with a goatee.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 9, 2020)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2020)

__





Amazon.com: No Ordinary Dog: My Partner from the SEAL Teams to the Bin Laden Raid eBook : Chesney, Will, Layden, Joe: Kindle Store


Amazon.com: No Ordinary Dog: My Partner from the SEAL Teams to the Bin Laden Raid eBook : Chesney, Will, Layden, Joe: Kindle Store



www.amazon.com












Navy tells SEAL to remove Trident from his book about Cairo, the hero dog alongside him on the Bin Laden raid


Will Chesney, a Navy SEAL who participated in the May 2, 2011 raid that killed Osama Bin Laden, was recently told by the Navy to remove the Navy Special Warfare insignia from cover of his new book, despite the fact that a dozen other novels and memoirs seem to be sporting it as well.




taskandpurpose.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2020)

raratt said:


> I ended up taking her back, she just wouldn't listen to get out of the wife's way when she was using her walker. Sucks because she will be a good dog for someone. She is a lot less Pitt than she looks in the pic also.


On a positive note someone did adopt her.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 12, 2020)

Give me that maple leaf Gypsy!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2020)

Our terrestrial Narwhal.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2020)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jun 16, 2020)

https://thumbs.gfycat.com/PleasedShockingAntelope-mobile.mp4


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4597880


living chew toy.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our terrestrial Narwhal.
> 
> View attachment 4594795


Pizzle stick?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4597153


Sidewalk chalk? Growing up we had two samoyeds, a biscuit male and white female. They're awesome dogs but the shedding is out of control


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 17, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Pizzle stick?


Spike buck (Sitka blacktail) antler.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Spike buck (Sitka blacktail) antler.


Where I used to hunt they had to be a fork before you took them. I had a spike buck following me around for about 15 minutes trying to figure out what I was. He was getting a little annoying.


----------



## raratt (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

My spirit chihuahua


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> My spirit chihuahua


Korean newspaper


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4599747


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 22, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBt9UvChSko/


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CBt9UvChSko/


Perfect form!


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 22, 2020)

My puppy is growing so fast. Dummy refuses to let go of this ball while outside. I've been calling her Orange cuz of it. Any other Dobie owners? Show me the cute flop faces:]


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jun 22, 2020)

Rsawr said:


> My puppy is growing so fast. Dummy refuses to let go of this ball while outside. I've been calling her Orange cuz of it. Any other Dobie owners? Show me the cute flop faces:]View attachment 4602678


I had one as a teenager and she was an incredible family oriented dog, they get a bad wrap sometimes but BRANDY was a special girl, Good luck with yours.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4605298
> 
> View attachment 4605303
> 
> View attachment 4605297


In Ontario I can legally own a tiger as a pet but I can't own a pitbull


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2020)

Rsawr said:


> My puppy is growing so fast. Dummy refuses to let go of this ball while outside. I've been calling her Orange cuz of it. Any other Dobie owners? Show me the cute flop faces:]


Had a few in my time, couple of black and tans and a red that was a real trickster but one of the sweetest dogs ever (a rescue).


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 25, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Had a few in my time, couple of black and tans and a red that was a real trickster but one of the sweetest dogs ever (a rescue).


Tricky is their middle name. Truly some of the goofiest loving lil guys


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> In Ontario I can legally own a tiger as a pet but I can't own a pitbull


But pitties are like little muscular hippos who like licking toes. They are sweet. My brother has several, they're his most redeeming quality.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 25, 2020)

Rsawr said:


> Tricky is their middle name. Truly some of the goofiest loving lil guys


I came home and found on several occasions: him standing on the kitchen counter, him sitting on the kitchen table, the REFRIGERATOR open and most everything eaten (never mind the piles all over) LOL.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)

Rsawr said:


> But pitties are like little muscular hippos who like licking toes. They are sweet. My brother has several, they're his most redeeming quality.


I'd love to have a silver pitt like the one @lokie posted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Metasynth (Jun 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> In Ontario I can legally own a tiger as a pet but I can't own a pitbull


Easy there, Carol Baskin... You cant feed your significant other to a pitbull


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Easy there, Carol Baskin... You cant feed your significant other to a pitbull


I think my poodle would be pissed if I brought home a pitbull or a tiger.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 25, 2020)

Metasynth said:


> Easy there, Carol Baskin... You cant feed your significant other to a pitbull


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 25, 2020)

Meet Cardi.. spunky little female,,,,with the under bite and all...out chilling on her tie out.. 
don’t ya just love those ear!! 3.5 months old!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 25, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4605665


My dog getting ready to take a nap on his favorite throw rug, my other dog



Old pic, that grass is long gone.

Newer pic


SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 28, 2020)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 28, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4608332


@Gary Goodson


----------



## lokie (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jun 29, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4608332


maybe the new toke and talk question should be how many balls can you fit in your mouth


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Silentvirtue (Jul 2, 2020)

Lazy ass dog.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


I need that sign for my little yappers. Both of them have a bad habit of attacking feet. If I pick the 2 up and introduce, they are fine.

SH420


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


My sign would have to read:
"Death from the receding hairline down"

Had a plumber over yesterday & he came outta the basement with a left over chunk of copper tube. Big boy was sure he was either stealing or a ner do well & acted like it. 

Dude turned the prettiest shade of pale - think like "Milk" pale.


----------



## raratt (Jul 2, 2020)

A dog year isn't seven human years, scientists find, and pets might be 'older' than you think


The commonly-held belief about dog years is a myth, scientists have found




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 2, 2020)

^^^He’s doing pretty good for just losing his best friend.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> ^^^He’s doing pretty good for just losing his best friend.


How are you doing?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 3, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> How are you doing?


Allz you can do is try your hardest not to think about it. Staying busy helps.


----------



## raratt (Jul 3, 2020)

Roxy got us in trouble last night, I was playing ball with her in the house and she did a nice soccer kick of the ball straight into the glass front of the stereo cabinet. Amazingly it didn't break the glass, but it broke the panel clips that held it in. Picked up some clips made for window screens at Ace today, I think they'll work.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 4, 2020)

*Dog days: science finds more accurate way to measure Fido’s age*​



https://www.cell.com/cell-systems/fulltext/S2405-4712(20)30203-9










How Old Is Your Dog in Human Years? Scientists Develop Better Method than ‘Multiply by 7’


By mapping molecular changes in the genome over time, UC San Diego researchers developed a formula to more accurately compare dog age to human age—a tool that could also help them evaluate how well anti-aging products work.



ucsdnews.ucsd.edu





*Edit: whoops, I see @raratt mentioned this earlier. Here's the full report*


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## dbz (Jul 5, 2020)

When mine was a puppy with his favorite basketball


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 7, 2020)

Sandy fell off of her toboggan, she was on record pace too..


----------



## raratt (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4617334


and they are STILL going on......


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> and they are STILL going on......


In the neighborhood I'm in (NoHo) the nightly fireworks have started 2 weeks prior to Memorial Day
and have not let up 1 single night since and still going like you said. Sometimes till 4am. Always scaring all the animals, constantly waking and upsetting the elderly and kids etc..in all the city and beyond on a nightly basis for hours on end. In a few instances animals have died from this including 1 horse, 2 dogs that I know of. The one's that are doing it just don't give a hoot about anyone and/or anything.

de·gen·er·ate. adjective. The *definition* of *degenerate* is *someone* or something that has lost their former good character or morality.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2020)

My Son's Rhodesian Ridge-back pup took off during a mortar barrage last Friday. She was hit & killed by a car. 

Pretty tough to explain to a 6 year old.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 8, 2020)

so sorry GWN


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Son's Rhodesian Ridge-back pup took off during a mortar barrage last Friday. She was hit & killed by a car.
> 
> Pretty tough to explain to a 6 year old.


Oh man I'm so sorry.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> In the neighborhood I'm in (NoHo) the nightly fireworks have started 2 weeks prior to Memorial Day
> and have not let up 1 single night since and still going like you said. Sometimes till 4am. Always scaring all the animals, constantly waking and upsetting the elderly and kids etc..in all the city and beyond on a nightly basis for hours on end. In a few instances animals have died from this including 1 horse, 2 dogs that I know of. The one's that are doing it just don't give a hoot about anyone and/or anything.
> 
> de·gen·er·ate. adjective. The *definition* of *degenerate* is *someone* or something that has lost their former good character or morality.


I wonder how it is they can triangulate gunshots but not fireworks? I'm sorry you're going through it too.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 8, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My Son's Rhodesian Ridge-back pup took off during a mortar barrage last Friday. She was hit & killed by a car.
> 
> Pretty tough to explain to a 6 year old.


That sucks. My dogs wouldn't even go outside the 3rd and 4th after dark. Boom boom boom. Enough already.




We're laying in the shade today. Hasn't rained in two weeks and 90 every day. It rarely goes that long without rain, I had to fill a couple barrels with city water for the plants. First time in years.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 8, 2020)

Sandy absolutely hates the fireworks.. thankfully they're not too bad up here.. neighbor shot a few off, but that was about it..
we have another neighbor who likes to shoot semi auto rounds off for what seems like hours at a time.. she's not too crazy about the gun fire, but not as bad as fire works..
so sorry to hear about your son's dog @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 8, 2020)

my sister said it seems like a lot of people in NJ spent their stimulus checks on forwards
fireworks this year, been really bad


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That sucks. My dogs wouldn't even go outside the 3rd and 4th after dark. Boom boom boom. Enough already.
> 
> View attachment 4618233


Wow, what an absolute beautiful dog!


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> Thanks and your soooo right. I have a very sweet gentle cat and she's so frighted constantly that she hides under the couch
> every night since 2 weeks before memorial day to this day and I suspect beyond. There is only a 6 inch clearance
> from the bottom of the couch to the floor and she's under there from about 6pm - 1pm every single night and sometimes
> longer. Very much breaks my heart and for all the other animals that are suffering everyday as well. For those animals that
> ...


Ahh that's heartbreaking. Give your baby a hug from me.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> That sucks. My dogs wouldn't even go outside the 3rd and 4th after dark. Boom boom boom. Enough already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4618233
> ...


Nice doggie and nice lawn


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jul 8, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Nice doggie and nice lawn


Starting to brown out.

The lawn, not Gypsy. Lol.

WTF is that?

What an ugly ass bug.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Starting to brown out.
> 
> The lawn, not Gypsy. Lol.
> 
> ...


WTF!! Is that the bastard offspring of a murder hornet and an earwig?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 8, 2020)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Starting to brown out.
> 
> The lawn, not Gypsy. Lol.
> 
> ...


Looks like a female Eastern Dobsonfly (winged hellgrammite).


(L) Male (R) Female



Edit: Being a fly fisherman can turn you into a "Bug Geek".


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

Roxy has decided to help my son hear when the oven timer goes off for the water in the yard. She will run to the back door then back to where he is until he gets up to change the water and reset the timer.


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Looks like a female Eastern Dobsonfly (winged hellgrammite).
> 
> View attachment 4618284
> (L) Male (R) Female
> ...


Our Salmon flies look similar,except they have an orange body.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2020)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 14, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2020)

Want one! I wonder what my dog would think if I brought home an 85 pound chow


----------



## myke (Jul 16, 2020)

My lab whippet mix at 7 years. Still full of energy.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 16, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Want one! I wonder what my dog would think if I brought home an 85 pound chow
> 
> View attachment 4625980


Oh mama I love you; you brought me 85 pounds of chow! That’ll last me a week easy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh mama I love you; you brought me 85 pounds of chow! That’ll last me a week easy


That'd be what the big boy is thinkin.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 16, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Oh mama I love you; you brought me 85 pounds of chow! That’ll last me a week easy


My poodle weighs 9 pounds. Might last three days tops. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That'd be what the big boy is thinkin.


I'd love to have a dog that big. I don't have anywhere for them to run around so we got a mini dog.


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2020)

Roxy was going nutso at the back door last night, whining and all kinds of stuff. My son was out working in the garden and I wasn't sure if she was doing a Lassie impersonation to get me to help him so I let her out. There was an alligator lizard on the porch she wanted to hunt that was the real focus of her attention. Luckily it is hot enough that the lizard escaped while I was reeling her in. If it moves she must attack it.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 16, 2020)

raratt said:


> Roxy was going nutso at the back door last night, whining and all kinds of stuff. My son was out working in the garden and I wasn't sure if she was doing a Lassie impersonation to get me to help him so I let her out. There was an alligator lizard on the porch she wanted to hunt that was the real focus of her attention. Luckily it is hot enough that the lizard escaped while I was reeling her in. If it moves she must attack it.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 17, 2020)

Kinda cheesy, but the star of the show is CGI "Buck" and his creators.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

I need an overly dramatic dog.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I need an overly dramatic dog.
> 
> View attachment 4631047View attachment 4631048


I have an emo dog. We refer to her as the catyote. She verbalizes her fear and displeasure long and loud.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I have an emo dog. We refer to her as the catyote. She verbalizes her fear and displeasure long and loud.


lol awesome! Husky?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol awesome! Husky?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4631220


That's a funny looking husky.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4631220


I kid  what breed is he?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 21, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's a funny looking husky.


LOL She was the runt of the litter


Laughing Grass said:


> I kid  what breed is he?


She ::koff:: is part chihuahua and part non descript terrier but she's full on borderline. She's constantly creating drama in which she is the victim. The other dogs try to ignore her. Her schtick has gotten old. So, by her choice, she resides in my downstairs shower!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> LOL She was the runt of the litter
> 
> She ::koff:: is part chihuahua and part non descript terrier but she's full on borderline. She's constantly creating drama in which she is the victim. The other dogs try to ignore her. Her schtick has gotten old. So, by her choice, she resides in my downstairs shower!


lol did I just assume her gender... poor thing, is she really old?


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4632489


Whenever we have steak we always give our dog a little bit. He knows the smell and gets super excited as soon as you come in from the barbecue.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 23, 2020)

Dream on doggo




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=742753603158740


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2020)

"I 'm Rick James, Bitch!"


----------



## pabloesqobar (Jul 25, 2020)

Rsawr said:


> My puppy is growing so fast. Dummy refuses to let go of this ball while outside. I've been calling her Orange cuz of it. Any other Dobie owners? Show me the cute flop faces:]View attachment 4602678


Today at a close friend's place. It's been awhile. Missed these dogs.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 26, 2020)

Roles reversed as a St. Bernard dog was the one that needed rescuing from England's tallest mountain | CNN


St. Bernard dogs are the ones that traditionally have come to the rescue of humans. But in a reverse of circumstances, humans rescued a St. Bernard after she collapsed while coming down England's highest mountain.




www.cnn.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 27, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/147262525292598/posts/3857687567583390



SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 27, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1656582891158166



SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=428115374815230


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Jul 30, 2020)

Hey Dad - I found those edibles you were saving....sent ya a selfie!


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 30, 2020)

Diabolical666 said:


> @Unclebaldrick View attachment 3470365


Same dog as above - his happy face!


----------



## Lockedin (Jul 31, 2020)

Ok, last one (for now).
I thought the first 2 shots were a bit "toothy". His size and eyes can be a bit intimidating, so here's a bit of his cute side:


"I can has treat?"


----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=428115374815230


That's how my dog lands, she can jump really high but doesn't think about the landing...???


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

Slobbers ears are getting destroyed by deer flies.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 1, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Slobbers ears are getting destroyed by deer flies.
> 
> View attachment 4641175











Control of fly strike dermatitis in dogs with a topically applied combination of imidacloprid and permethrin: a prospective open-label controlled clinical trial - Parasites & Vectors


Background A prospective clinical study evaluated the tolerance and the efficacy of a combination of imidacloprid (10%) and permethrin (50%) (ADVANTIX®: Bayer HC AH, France) applied topically as a spot-on, for the treatment of natural canine fly dermatitis due to Stomxys calcitrans. The study...




parasitesandvectors.biomedcentral.com





Please take that poor pup to a vet.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2020)

You want me to take my dog to the vet....for fly bites?

The skin is already healed and the hair will take some time to grow back. I appreciate your concern although it isn't warranted.

(Fifth version of writing this post)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> You want me to take my dog to the vet....for fly bites?
> 
> The skin is already healed and the hair will take some time to grow back. I appreciate your concern although it isn't warranted.
> 
> *(Fifth version of writing this post)*


Your fifth version and still you get it wrong. The correct reply is, "Thank you for your concern." The words "isn't warranted" are unnecessarily passive aggressive and part of what gets you into trouble.

While I'm on the subject of your passive aggressive behavior toward women (mysunnyboy and now me) please stop your virtue signaling, Bates Motel updates, and how your struggle is real. I get it.

Now take your dog to the Vet.
Thank you.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Your fifth version and still you get it wrong. The correct reply is, "Thank you for your concern." The words "isn't warranted" are unnecessarily passive aggressive and part of what gets you into trouble.
> 
> While I'm on the subject of your passive aggressive behavior toward women (mysunnyboy and now me) please stop your virtue signaling, Bates Motel updates, and how your struggle is real. I get it.
> 
> ...


I had no idea you were a woman until you mentioned it and I looked at your avatar. Now that I do I still don't care. My dog is healthy with some half dime sized hair loss from the fly bites.

Not only is a vet trip not needed, Vaseline on the spots keeps the flies away from the area so the hair can grow back.

Don't respond to any more of my posts please. While I endorse your efforts to SJW, they truly are wasted on me as your existence has zero impact on my life. Male or female, if you want to SJW, I don't need or want your brand of stress in my life.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I had no idea you were a woman until you mentioned it and I looked at your avatar. Now that I do I still don't care. My dog is healthy with some half dime sized hair loss from the fly bites.
> 
> Not only is a vet trip not needed, Vaseline on the spots keeps the flies away from the area so the hair can grow back.
> 
> *Don't respond to any more of my posts please. While I endorse your efforts to SJW, they truly are wasted on me as your existence has zero impact on my life. Male or female, if you want to SJW, I don't need or want your brand of stress in my life.*


Xenforo offers a wonderful ignore feature. I suggest you use it. Your dog would still benefit from a trip to the Vet. Have a pleasant day.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> You want me to take my dog to the vet....for fly bites?
> 
> The skin is already healed and the hair will take some time to grow back. I appreciate your concern although it isn't warranted.
> 
> (Fifth version of writing this post)


She gave you something concrete you can do to reduce the suffering of an animal in your care, and you got angry.
That anger informs me that you are conscious of your guilt in letting him suffer.

Your posts try to tell us what a great guy you are, and yet the details you post about the things you do contradict you.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> She gave you something concrete you can do to reduce the suffering of an animal in your care, and you got angry.
> That anger informs me that you are conscious of your guilt in letting him suffer.
> 
> Your posts try to tell us what a great guy you are, and yet the details you post about the things you do contradict you.


Be careful . . . 



Kalebaiden said:


> *puts away the Banhammer, but keeps it within reach*


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I had no idea you were a woman until you mentioned it and I looked at your avatar. Now that I do I still don't care. My dog is healthy with some half dime sized hair loss from the fly bites.
> 
> Not only is a vet trip not needed, Vaseline on the spots keeps the flies away from the area so the hair can grow back.
> 
> Don't respond to any more of my posts please. While I endorse your efforts to SJW, they truly are wasted on me as your existence has zero impact on my life. Male or female, if you want to SJW, I don't need or want your brand of stress in my life.


I really wanted to give you the benefit of doubt but you truly are an arrogant asshole. Good on you for taking care of mom, but other than that you suck.

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I had no idea you were a woman until you mentioned it and I looked at your avatar. Now that I do I still don't care. My dog is healthy with some half dime sized hair loss from the fly bites.
> 
> Not only is a vet trip not needed, Vaseline on the spots keeps the flies away from the area so the hair can grow back.
> 
> Don't respond to any more of my posts please. While I endorse your efforts to SJW, they truly are wasted on me as your existence has zero impact on my life. Male or female, if you want to SJW, I don't need or want your brand of stress in my life.


Kalebaiden:

do not PM me. If you stand by your diatribe, we have it out in plain view, or not.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2020)

Enjoy your drama, I'm here because I overshare and grow weed.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 2, 2020)

What CN said. Knock that shit off. If you can't post it here, no need to PM me.


----------



## lokie (Aug 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> I don't need or want your brand of stress in my life.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I really wanted to give you the benefit of doubt but you truly are an arrogant asshole. Good on you for taking care of mom, but other than that you suck.
> 
> SH420


His poor mother. After what mysunnyboy and Annie got from him, can you imagine the "care" he is giving his mother? Who provides him a home that he calls a swamp?
And he named his dog Slobber. Wonder if the dog is female as well. The reek of misogyny off this one is ripe.



Kalebaiden said:


> I just had to manage a 72 year old woman's hysteric crying breakdown with Valium.
> 
> It has to absolutely suck being trapped in your own body and not able to speak when your mind is still good.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Enjoy your drama, I'm here because I overshare and grow weed.


LOL


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Enjoy your drama, I'm here because I overshare and grow weed.


Hopefully you are over the angst of gifting that cut to the master grower


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Hopefully you are over the angst of gifting that cut to the master grower


It was a female; he’s already over it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2020)

I bring a puppy pic to the conflagration.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 2, 2020)

Here’s a dog named ANGEL


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 2, 2020)

I would shit if she were bit by those fuckers, fucker.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here’s a dog named ANGELView attachment 4642447


Ooooh those puppy dog eyes!


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 2, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Here’s a dog named ANGELView attachment 4642447


Those ears


----------



## mysunnyboy (Aug 2, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Those ears
> 
> View attachment 4642575


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 3, 2020)

My wife believes she is a better driver. I let our dog decide.


----------



## raratt (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## missnu (Aug 4, 2020)

The best strangest little big dog ever


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2020)

missnu said:


> The best strangest little big dog ever


Is that a weiner pit?
_
*** resist urge to say like your mom_


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 5, 2020)

3 year old german shepherd with pituitary dwarfism... he'll be a puppy forever!


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Doggo


----------



## lokie (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 6, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1238285613177223


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1238285613177223


The pecking order at work.

*Pecking Order*

Pecking order or peck order is the colloquial term for the hierarchical system of social organization. It was first described by Thorleif Schjelderup-Ebbe in 1921 under the German terms Hackordnung or Hackliste and introduced into English in 1927.


----------



## missnu (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that a weiner pit?
> 
> _*** resist urge to say like your mom_


Hes a 3/4ths pitbull 1/4 basset hound.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

missnu said:


> Hes a 3/4ths pitbull 1/4 basset hound.


Should have said yup... like your mom.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 7, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> 3 year old german shepherd with pituitary dwarfism... he'll be a puppy forever!
> 
> View attachment 4645357View attachment 4645358View attachment 4645359


Will he have a longer life span? Who is he? In your family? Adorable


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 7, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Will he have a longer life span? Who is he? In your family? Adorable


I saw it on dodo’s fb page. It’s caused by a parasitic infection. his thyroid doesn’t work correctly sohe has to take meds but should otherwise have a normal lifespan


----------



## myke (Aug 8, 2020)

I grew some yellow beans for the first time in my garden. Turns out they make great dog treats.Only problem is they help them selves after you’ve shown them where they are.
The pic is after the crime. Dad I just ate all the beans. Lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 10, 2020)

​


----------



## lokie (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 10, 2020)

who doesn't love a happy dance..


----------



## raratt (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 10, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4649450
> who doesn't love a happy dance..


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 11, 2020)

Take a picture with the dog they said...it would be cute.


----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

ANC said:


>


@GreatwhiteNorth is one of your dogs missing?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> @GreatwhiteNorth is one of your dogs missing?


A youngster just chillin.

Fun Fact: Guess the large leafed Rhubarb looking plants in the back ground.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A youngster just chillin.
> 
> Fun Fact: Guess the large leafed Rhubarb looking plants in the back ground.


Moose weed.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A youngster just chillin.
> 
> Fun Fact: Guess the large leafed Rhubarb looking plants in the back ground.


Aren’t they that toxic Giant Fuckweed?

Heracleum maximum?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2020)

You're getting warmer.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A youngster just chillin.
> 
> Fun Fact: Guess the large leafed Rhubarb looking plants in the back ground.


What strain of pot is that?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A youngster just chillin.
> 
> Fun Fact: Guess the large leafed Rhubarb looking plants in the back ground.


Devil's club


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2020)

doesn't look like the giant hogweed we get here. They're more like giant oak leaves.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Devil's club


Indica dominant?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You're getting warmer.


Mantegazzianum? (Giant hogweed)


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Devil's club


Thanks for the reminder (makes sure membership dues have been paid)


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Mante*gazz*ianum? (Giant hogweed)


That sounds relatively colonically unpleasant


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Thanks for the reminder (makes sure membership dues have been paid)


 what's the first rule of Devi's Club.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Devil's club


Ding Ding.
I figured you would probably know.
And you haven't lived until you're hiking & one of those things rakes your junk - the spines will penetrate carhart's for crying out loud!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> what's the first rule of Devil’s Club.


don’t throw the other red guy under the bus?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Ding Ding.
> I figured you would probably know.
> And you haven't lived until you're hiking & one of those things rakes your junk - the spines will penetrate carhart's for crying out loud!
> 
> ...


Never seen one that close. The First Nation natives further north of here grow it for herbal medicine. I got up close and personal with poison ivy once and ended up with blisters all over the back of my legs.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2020)

_*Oplopanax horridus*_ , sounds nasty; I like it


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> _*Oplopanax horridus*_ , sounds nasty; I like it


But would you eat it?









Wild Alaska Devil's Club Buds


We all have our quirks. Some wear an apron while they cook. Some still drink Shirley Temples when they're 36. One quirk I embrace: I'm a forager, and I embrace my inner hunter & gatherer. See the recipe.




www.alaskapublic.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But would you eat it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll try anything once. I've eaten wild leeks and fiddleheads before.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I'll try anything once. I've eaten wild leeks and fiddleheads before.


It looks like a weaponized Mesozoic Brussels sprout.


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 13, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> But would you eat it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, as LG said, the native folk ingest it for a myriad of reasons.

Edit: Brussels sprouts are great. Slice in half, put in plastic bag with black pepper, salt and garlic diced fine, a bit of olive oil, shake it up well then place on cookie sheet, bake at 400 for about 15min(or to taste). wonderful


----------



## myke (Aug 13, 2020)

How can you accurately estimate the number of dogs in the world?




you can’t you have to do it ruffly


----------



## myke (Aug 13, 2020)

It was my daughter’s joke. She’s 11


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 13, 2020)

myke said:


> It was my daughter’s joke. She’s 11


Like upgraded.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 13, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Yep, as LG said, the native folk ingest it for a myriad of reasons.
> 
> Edit: Brussels sprouts are great. Slice in half, put in plastic bag with black pepper, salt and garlic diced fine, a bit of olive oil, shake it up well then place on cookie sheet, bake at 400 for about 15min(or to taste). wonderful


I haven't eaten brussel sprouts since I was a kid. My mom would just boil and serve them... same with cabbage.


----------



## lokie (Aug 13, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Never seen one that close. The First Nation natives further north of here grow it for herbal medicine. I got up close and personal with poison ivy once and ended up with blisters all over the back of my legs.


It taint funny when that rash starts creeping up.













When the itch calls, It must be answered.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 13, 2020)

myke said:


> How can you accurately estimate the number of dogs in the world?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know why dogs have no money?
Because they have no pockets!


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 13, 2020)

Sleep attack...


----------



## myke (Aug 13, 2020)

I’ll add to the sleep attack


----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2020)

I've tasted some in potjiekos, the only dish that masks the flavour of vegetables with the flavour of meat.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hosting a party...


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


They went to the dark side...


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 15, 2020)

raratt said:


> They went to the dark side...


----------



## raratt (Aug 15, 2020)

cannabineer said:


>


It's too early to howl, unless I smash a finger.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Meanwhile in Russia...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 16, 2020)

Deep sleep...


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 20, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4658666


I saw this and I immediately thought @BobBitchen (time for a new puppy)! The funniest thing is what you don't see is the previous 12 hours of constant, unremitting motion that led to this sweet picture of absolute exhaustion.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 20, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I saw this and I immediately thought @BobBitchen (time for a new puppy)! The funniest thing is what you don't see is the previous 12 hours of constant, unremitting motion that led to this sweet picture of absolute exhaustion.


but sooooo worth it..


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 24, 2020)

I had way too much fun with the snapchat cartoon filter this weekend.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Aug 25, 2020)

Even a bad ass needs his pooh bear sometimes.


----------



## lokie (Aug 25, 2020)

raratt said:


> Even a bad ass needs his pooh bear sometimes.
> View attachment 4664894


Don't lol at the pooh bear, you're next MFR.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 26, 2020)

Happy National Dog Day


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 26, 2020)

Sarge faithfully protecting us from the deadly squirrel.


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 27, 2020)

This New Snapchat Filter Will Transform Your Dog Into A Disney Character


If you're like me and think dogs in Disney films are beyond adorable, then this new Snapchat filter is going to blow your mind. Called “cartoon face,” it transforms your dog into a “Disneyfied” version of themselves, making them even cuter than they already are. Just you aim your phone at your...




woofwoof.tv


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 27, 2020)

Focused on the water...


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 29, 2020)

Reunited


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Just relaxin


----------



## raratt (Aug 29, 2020)

Boatguy said:


> Just relaxin
> View attachment 4668475


FREEDOM!


----------



## Boatguy (Aug 29, 2020)

Gets worse.... caught

Embarrassed


----------



## Cannaman1994 (Aug 29, 2020)

My Staffordshire bull terrier


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 31, 2020)

I always find it funny when my wiener gets wet


Where the fuck are you going dude?

SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2020)

Rare 'singing' dog, thought to be extinct in wild for 50 years, still thrives


Predecessors of a rare dog breed whose howl sounds a bit like a whale's call are still living in the wild in West Guinea, Indonesia, analysis of DNA has found.




www.cnn.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 1, 2020)

​


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2020)

An army dog who charged through a hail of machine-gun fire and tackled an Al-Qaeda fighter is to receive the animal equivalent of a Medal of Honor


The bravery of the dog, Kuno, fighting with the special forces, swung the battle during the British raid in Afghanistan.




news.yahoo.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 1, 2020)

Roxy


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4670411


Gödel, Escher and Bach


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> I always find it funny when my wiener gets wet
> View attachment 4670486
> 
> Where the fuck are you going dude?
> ...


Love the spaniel coming up to see what's up


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Love the spaniel coming up to see what's up


That's buddy. He no likey the water. Lol. My other spaniel will go in and sit in the pool. OB is the only one that likes water, although chewy, my yorkie mix, likes his baths.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> That's buddy. He no likey the water. Lol. My other spaniel will go in and sit in the pool. OB is the only one that likes water, although chewy, my yorkie mix, likes his baths.
> 
> SH420


I love his look of, "What's up dude?"

My bitey rescue Milo loves spa day. I keep thinking I'll encourage him to get into the pool but I worry the water is to hot for him.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 1, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> I love his look of, "What's up dude?"
> 
> My bitey rescue Milo loves spa day. I keep thinking I'll encourage him to get into the pool but I worry the water is to hot for him.


His hair is getting long... when it gets too long we start call him spicoli, or buddy Swayze... so the dude what's up attitude is very fitting right now 

SH420


----------



## airedog (Sep 1, 2020)

Just lost my 10 year old bitch to acute kidney failure; she was my service dog for many years. RIP Boo (Timberwyck Steadfast Rebecca).


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2020)

I woke up @ 0400 this morning realizing that the big dog was stretched out against my back so I rolled over to give him some lovin. Reached up to scratch his chest/neck only to find that he was facing the other way! 

A handful of Boerboel Balls is one heck of a way to wake up.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

airedog said:


> Just lost my 10 year old bitch to acute kidney failure; she was my service dog for many years. RIP Boo (Timberwyck Steadfast Rebecca).


I am so sorry. Please post a picture of her and if you wouldn't mind share one of your favorite memories.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 1, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> His hair is getting long... when it gets too long we start call him spicoli, or buddy Swayze... so the dude what's up attitude is very fitting right now
> 
> SH420


He looks just like that!


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 1, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEma8ObjDhx/
4 hot paws


----------



## airedog (Sep 1, 2020)

@curious2garden, here are a couple of my favorite pics and a memory...


Boo, as the Abominable Snow Puppy



Boo the vegetarian, see what she's eating?



We've usually had 2 Airedale Terriers at a time; when Boo was a puppy (around 4 - 6 months old) Eddy, our 2.5 year old intact male, was sound asleep, on his back, on the couch. Boo was captivated by the appendage between his legs and promptly grabbed it with her puppy teeth. Eddy who had allowed her to teethe, without restriction, on his tail and ears was NOT amused.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2020)

Art by Travis Patenaude,_ "Man Saying Goodbye To His Dog" _ 

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 2, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> Art by Travis Patenaude,_ "Man Saying Goodbye To His Dog" _
> 
> View attachment 4672262​


That is absolutely bittersweet and beautiful.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 2, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> That is absolutely bittersweet and beautiful.
> Thanks for sharing.


..brought a tear to BB's eye.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 7, 2020)

ANC said:


>


Smell bacon!


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## DustyDuke (Sep 9, 2020)

I miss my dog's keep looking at puppies. It's close to my b'day we used to go camping this is a pic of my good side from one of those trips. I also miss my mullet I grew it about 3 inches longer then this pic and was forced to remove it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2020)

DustyDuke said:


> I miss my dog's keep looking at puppies. It's close to my b'day we used to go camping this is a pic of my good side from one of those trips. I also miss my mullet I grew it about 3 inches longer then this pic and was forced to remove it.
> View attachment 4678275


I had one or two dogs for as long as I can remember - if you like the larger breeds check out the South African Boerboel.
A most imposing looking animal, but usually very sweet & protective of their family.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had one or two dogs for as long as I can remember - if you like the larger breeds check out the South African Boerboel.
> A most imposing looking animal, but usually very sweet & protective of their family.


I wouldn't want to have to pick up their poop.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't want to have to pick up their poop.


Someday I'll tell you the Snow Blower story.


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Someday I'll tell you the Snow Blower story.


Lawn mowing? Clear the land mines first!


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 9, 2020)

lokie said:


> Clear the land mines first!


Back in my teens I knew these sex sisters Mona, Reema can't remember the other sis's
name but I walked into their parents home one day and their carpeted living room floor had about 
30 land mines on it no kiddin'. Couldn't believe they live like that.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 9, 2020)

A kid and his puppy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> A kid and his puppy
> 
> 
> View attachment 4678881


Beagle puppies can make you do some goofy stuff.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2020)

I just thought I would share my dogs mis-adventure over the holiday. And some un-needed vet costs. 104# Siberian husky. Tried to eat bumble"carpenter" bee. It stung him in the mouth of course. His left side of his snout and face swelled pretty good. The wife panicked and did the usual drama thing. As it was early AM the next morning ,3AM, that we noticed the swelling. Safe cure is 1mg. benedryl per pound of benadryl every eight to twelve hours until swelling goes away. Any longer than 48 hours and please consult a vet. In the first 12 hours his swelling moved to the other side of his face. More benedryl and fine in 6 hours. Was scary looking at first. Then kinda humorous for the looks and it didn't really phase him. While on meds he was the most friendly ever. And calm. Full blown monster again. But the same advice I just gave my sister in law almost $400 for at the vet. Keep your dogs healthy. They are making you healthier.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Someday I'll tell you the Snow Blower story.


you can’t leave me hanging like that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2020)

DAMN! I thought our bug eyed, 340 Degree field of view, runny nosed with an under bite, Don Knotts like Boston Terrier was ugly.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2020)

My dog will not catch food. she will catch her ball if I don't throw it away from her, or her bone, food she will let hit her and eat it off the floor.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2020)

raratt said:


> My dog will not catch food. she will catch her ball if I don't throw it away from her, or her bone, food she will let hit her and eat it off the floor.


Mine will break his neck to not let anything hit the floor.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 9, 2020)

She’s taken over the new lazy boy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 9, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you can’t leave me hanging like that


To Paraphrase:



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Funny you mention that - cause you know he can really drop a loaf !
> 
> Last year we got a big snow fall & I was out using my 13hp snow-blower to clear around the house. The wind was blowing variable so one minute it was blowing away from you & the next it was coming right at you.
> 
> ...


----------



## ANC (Sep 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I had one or two dogs for as long as I can remember - if you like the larger breeds check out the South African Boerboel.
> A most imposing looking animal, but usually very sweet & protective of their family.


I'm a South African, for those who don't know by now


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 10, 2020)

ANC said:


> I'm a South African, for those who don't know by now


How’s your heart?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> To Phrase:


lol you always have the best adventures.

This one is my favorite. https://rollitup.org/t/random-jabber-jibber-thread.909369/post-14810137


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> My dog will not catch food. she will catch her ball if I don't throw it away from her, or her bone, food she will let hit her and eat it off the floor.


Mine isn't food motivated, wouldn't touch training treats as a puppy. The only time he's weird around food is when we barbecue steak. He starts drooling and whining as soon as it's off the grill. He gets his steak first or there's no peace during dinner.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> She’s taken over the new lazy boy View attachment 4679213View attachment 4679214View attachment 4679215View attachment 4679216


She looks comfy. I thought she was hairless when first scrolling by.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

Get a cargo net they said. It'll stop your dog from climbing into the front seats.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I wouldn't want to have to pick up their poop.


Not a problem when you have 10 acres 
Rex and Sacha our male french mastiffs here both do not like people looking at them when they shit so they go off and poop as far away as they need to.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

Aeroknow said:


> Not a problem when you have 10 acres
> Rex and Sacha our male french mastiffs here both do not like people looking at them when they shit so they go off and poop as far away as they need to.


That would be sweet. I let my dog out on the patio to relax but we don't let him do his business there. I have to take him for a walk to a park a couple blocks away so he can do the needful and I have to pick it up.


----------



## lokie (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> That would be sweet. I let my dog out on the patio to relax but we don't let him do his business there. I have to take him for a walk to a park a couple blocks away so he can do the needful and I have to pick it up.


When my grandson came to visit he asked to walk the dogs down to the beach.
I handed him a bag.

What's this for?
You have to clean up.
Oh? Then I'll wait until it gets dark. Nobody will be watching then.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 10, 2020)

lokie said:


> When my grandson came to visit he asked to walk the dogs down to the beach.
> I handed him a bag.
> 
> What's this for?
> ...


It gets dark here around 5pm in December. I've faked picking up poop a few times when I couldn't find it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> It gets dark here around 5pm in December. I've faked picking up poop a few times when I couldn't find it.


Believe me, finding is not an issue with Big Dog.
All you have to do is . . . (wait for it)


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 10, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Keep your dogs healthy. They are making you healthier.




It's known that older people with pets live longer.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 10, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4679204View attachment 4679205View attachment 4679206


I wonder what those dogs are on lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 13, 2020)

There's a roast on the table...



SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 14, 2020)

How you look after a hit of good smoke.


----------



## Misfit01 (Sep 14, 2020)

Dixie and ivy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 14, 2020)

Misfit01 said:


> Dixie and ivy


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## Misfit01 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you . 
Finding lots of information here.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Scratch my back, I'll scratch yours


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 18, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 22, 2020)

Friends For Life


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 22, 2020)

Bella seems to like her new ducky
You can see the remains of the hawg I got her a week ago in the background.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 24, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4693644


Which in itself is another manipulation for treats, master level achieved.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2020)

Paulie in his latest cuddle coma. He does seem to be unwinding in my care.

I have begun to walk him daily on a leash. He seems to really enjoy it. He breaks into a run, which exercises me. I only go out with him after I’ve put on socks and runners.

And he looks truly happy with his ears and tail streaming in the wind of his running.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Paulie in his latest cuddle coma. He does seem to be unwinding in my care.
> 
> I have begun to walk him daily on a leash. He seems to really enjoy it. He breaks into a run, which exercises me. I only go out with him after I’ve put on socks and runners.
> 
> And he looks truly happy with his ears and tail streaming in the wind of his running.View attachment 4697251


Glad to hear he's coming around. During your walks/runs, have you come across other people or others walking their dogs,and if so, has paulie had any interactions? How did he do?

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 27, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Glad to hear he's coming around. During your walks/runs, have you come across other people or others walking their dogs,and if so, has paulie had any interactions? How did he do?
> 
> SH420


Twice a neighbor said Hi and young pup gave no fux.

Today though our passage flushed some quail, and his head came right up. Had this been one of @GreatwhiteNorth’s massive wargs, I imagine I might have lost some say in the eternal negotiation that is “where next”. The tensile power of the leash works both ways.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Twice a neighbor said Hi and young pup gave no fux.
> 
> Today though our passage flushed some quail, and his head came right up. Had this been one of @GreatwhiteNorth’s massive wargs, I imagine I might have lost some say in the eternal negotiation that is “where next”. *The tensile power of the leash works both ways.*


Yes it does, he nearly is my weight + the added 4 wheel drive & half my center of gravity.
A win/win for one of us, unfortunately not me.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 28, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yes it does, he nearly is my weight + the added 4 wheel drive & half my center of gravity.
> A win/win for one of us, unfortunately not me.


If they could antifreeze a Corgi, the Iditarod would be as roont as rallying after the Audi Quattros came and changed that game.


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 28, 2020)

Buddy and Angel got their hair did.




SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 28, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Buddy and Angel got their hair did.
> 
> View attachment 4698343
> View attachment 4698344
> ...


OMG they are different dogs! So I'm currently doing my dog's haircuts! After shaving heads in neuro I figured this can not be that big of a deal. I am so freaking grateful my dog's don't have mirrors or I'd be toast.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 29, 2020)

​
A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying, and that the dog had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble.

At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother of pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough, he called out,

“Excuse me, where are we?”
“_This is heaven, sir_,” the man answered
“Wow! Would you happen to have some water?” the man asked.
“_Of course, sir. Come right in, and I’ll have some ice water brought right up_.” The man gestured, and the gate began to open.
“Can my friend,” gesturing toward his dog, “come in, too?” the traveler asked.
“_I’m sorry, sir, but we don’t accept pets_.”
The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going.

After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road which led through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence. As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book.

“Excuse me!” he called to the reader. “Do you have any water?”
“_Yeah, sure, there’s a pump over there_” The man pointed to a place that couldn’t be seen from outside the gate. “_Come on in_.”
“How about my friend here?” the traveler gestured to the dog.
“_There should be a bowl by the pump_.”

They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it. The traveler filled the bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog. When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree waiting for them.

“What do you call this place?” the traveler asked.
“_This is heaven,_” was the answer.
“Well, that’s confusing,” the traveler said. “The man down the road said that was heaven, too.”
“_Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That’s hell_.”
“Doesn’t it make you mad for them to use your name like that?”

“_No. I can see how you might think so, but we’re just happy that they screen out the folks who’ll leave their best friends behind_.”


----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Sep 30, 2020)

In A State Of Sleep


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 30, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4698553​
> A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead. He remembered dying, and that the dog had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble.
> 
> At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight. When he was standing before it, he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother of pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side. When he was close enough, he called out,
> ...


That's a good one..it's a little dusty in here, eyes are watering.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2020)

For some reason my dog has to touch things with her nose when she smells them. She decided to try to smell my belly button while I was taking a nap. A cold nose there will wake you up quickly. I was not happy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 1, 2020)

Well just had to look and I've got to say that I just love it I don't have the skills to post a picture he deserves but here he is anyway as always thank you for your time and the best of luck


----------



## raratt (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 1, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4701102


Ontario may lift the pit bull ban soon. I couldn't own one, they're too big but every one I've met have been a sweet dog. 









Ontario May Soon Lift Its Pit Bull Breed Ban


Things are looking up for pit bulls in Ontario! A new private member’s bill, introduced last November, aims to repeal the long-standing ban on pit bulls and pit bull-type dogs […]




animaljustice.ca


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## ChingOwn (Oct 3, 2020)

fuckers always take the best seat


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Misfit01 (Oct 5, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 4704791


I'm so sad no one plays with me. Lol that's awesome


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4704979


My dog likes to try to lay her head on my laptop keyboard.


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2020)

raratt said:


> My dog likes to try to lay her head on my laptop keyboard.


lmao, I hate when she does that, it is always when she is totally full of drool because she knows I will wipe off my keyboard and she wants to eat the paper towel. She drooled on my trackpad so much once I had to wait about 8 hours for it to dry out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> lmao, I hate when she does that, it is always when she is totally full of drool because she knows I will wipe off my keyboard and she wants to eat the paper towel. She drooled on my trackpad so much once I had to wait about 8 hours for it to dry out.


Pretty girl! Great dane?


----------



## hanimmal (Oct 5, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pretty girl! Great dane?


Good call! 

She is the baby.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 5, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> Good call!
> View attachment 4705016
> She is the baby.


I need all doze pupperz.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 5, 2020)

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4705346
> 
> SH420


Fly like a beagle


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 5, 2020)

Ok I just had toas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 6, 2020)

I think my dog is broken.


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Oct 7, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4706181


Spaniel eyes are the best at making you feel guilty.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4706887


Best wiener party on RIU


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> Spaniel eyes are the best at making you feel guilty.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 7, 2020)

raratt said:


> I think my dog is broken.
> View attachment 4705964


 Ok the obvious question


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 7, 2020)

__





Exploring the Effect of Service Dogs on PTSD Symptoms in Veterans - ProQuest


Explore millions of resources from scholarly journals, books, newspapers, videos and more, on the ProQuest Platform.




search.proquest.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGF6c_OgLWw/


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 10, 2020)

Turned the weiner into a boner




He loves it. He was so excited after we put it on him. 

SH420


----------



## lokie (Oct 10, 2020)

*The US Army is testing augmented reality goggles for dogs*
*The AR goggles will allow military canine handlers to issue commands remotely. *
October 10, 2020, 


*By James Vincent*
The US Army is trialing a new technology that could “fundamentally change how military canines are deployed in the future” — a pair of augmented reality goggles for dogs.






_The prototype goggles are being tested on a rottweiler named Mater. _ 









The US Army is testing augmented reality goggles for dogs


By James Vincent The US Army is trialing a new technology that could “fundamentally change how military canines are deployed in the future” — a




rifnote.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 13, 2020)

​


----------



## raratt (Oct 13, 2020)

Click bait page, but it's worth the hassle.








20 Exhausted Dogs That Crashed In The Most Awkward Positions


Any place can be a bed.




a.honesttopaws.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 13, 2020)

Puppy With Whiskers


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2020)

*such incredible footwork !!*


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGVVWAWj0vg/


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 15, 2020)

Doesn't Want To Go To The Vet lol


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 16, 2020)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 16, 2020)

SH420


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 17, 2020)

SH420


----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 17, 2020)

Belgian Malinois in front. Dobie/shepherd mix in the back. At my local watering hole. Sweetest most well behaved dogs I've ever met.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

Puppy Daycare Center Posts Adorable Photos Of Pups Sleeping Together, And They Go Viral


Leaving a dog at home is probably one of the hardest decisions pet owners have to endure every day, it's a decision that never gets easier. It can be even more challenging for young puppies that still require lots of care and attention. So, what about enrolling your pooch in a puppy daycare...




woofwoof.tv


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 19, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Puppy Daycare Center Posts Adorable Photos Of Pups Sleeping Together, And They Go Viral
> 
> 
> Leaving a dog at home is probably one of the hardest decisions pet owners have to endure every day, it's a decision that never gets easier. It can be even more challenging for young puppies that still require lots of care and attention. So, what about enrolling your pooch in a puppy daycare...
> ...


OMG how cute!!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> OMG how cute!!!


That's my dream job right there.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Oct 20, 2020)

@BarnBuster


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 20, 2020)

Caucasian Shepherd Mountain Dog


----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 20, 2020)

our best girl Juno. 3.5 year old Doberman shepherd


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Chavachon Christmas Puppy


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

Sit


----------



## insomnia65 (Oct 21, 2020)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> It's too long! 20 seconds or pics only! Thank you. No I didn't watch it.


Yep, look at me look at me, oh I'm a Human


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Humusapien (Oct 25, 2020)

Wonder what buds are going to look like after 15000 years of us messing with their genes, this is just sad


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 26, 2020)

Lol: Neighbors Dogs So Nosy They Created A Way To Let Them See Through The Fence!


They Bark Behind Cover cause they cant reach em. I Won Posted By PSmooth



worldstar.com


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 28, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG5RrYCjz-y/


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 29, 2020)

​


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 29, 2020)

Odin have fun with rope toyas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all


----------



## Milovan1 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Oct 31, 2020)

Dexter


Checking out the magic mushroom thriving in his Domain.


Don't know where it came from. From this point in my yard one can see clearly about 8 acers unrestricted, few trees mostly grass.
This is the only 1 seen around from this point and no others have been seen anywhere else along my daily travels, in my neighborhood
nor any other path I travel.

Where do the spores come from?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2020)

lokie said:


> Where do the spores come from?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 1, 2020)

Sleepy tater tot


----------



## raratt (Nov 1, 2020)

Alaskan Malamute meets newborn baby and it's the cutest sight


Dude's reaction after meeting the family's newborn baby is totally priceless!




www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 1, 2020)

Zuse is ready for you to play and now he's telling you that you are ready to playas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 1, 2020)

_At least five types of dog existed by the end of the Ice Age, 11,000 years ago_





Science | AAAS







science.sciencemag.org












At least five types of dog existed by the end of the Ice Age, 11,000 years ago | CNN


A new study shows that just after the Ice Age, there were at least five types of dog with distinct genetic ancestries -- and these ancestries can still be found in the dogs of today.




www.cnn.com


----------



## lokie (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2020)

This "was" a 3/8" eye bolt until the Boerboel spooked himself on his runner and took off like a lumbering rocket.


----------



## lokie (Nov 2, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This "was" a 3/8" eye bolt until the Boerboel spooked himself on his runner and took off like a lumbering rocket.


Oh my!

Maybe just chain him to the post?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2020)

lokie said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Maybe just chain him to the post?


Is that one of the Flat Tailed bull dogs (Castor canadensis)?


----------



## lokie (Nov 3, 2020)

roccodunham said:


> dogs my love




Welcome to TnT!







Pet my dog. 

I Double Dog Dare You!


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2020)

Odin wants in on the playhe told me so


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Odin wants in on the playView attachment 4734667he told me so


looks like @hanimmal 's dog.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2020)

ODIN wants to see this other great looking guycome on let's see


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 5, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ODIN wants to see this other great looking guyView attachment 4734735come on let's see








just dogs


Pretty girl! Great dane? Good call! She is the baby.



rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 5, 2020)

Ha ha ha I remember that as always thank you for your timemust have been high


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 5, 2020)

Another slobber dog at my local watering hole.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2020)

Odin wants a little bit to


----------



## ct26turbo (Nov 6, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ODIN wants to see this other great looking guyView attachment 4734735come on let's see


Lol he kinda looks like Loki


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2020)

Yes he doescould be bothers


----------



## ct26turbo (Nov 6, 2020)

Sure could


----------



## ct26turbo (Nov 6, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Yes he doesView attachment 4735750could be bothers


What’s in the glass tank?


----------



## BucketGrower (Nov 6, 2020)

Aweee everyones dogs are amazing! 
Here's my lil dude.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2020)

It is a 4 1/2 ball python and his name is Socrates thanks for asking @ct26turbo have a great weekend


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 6, 2020)

Odin has had a hard day of play as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all


----------



## lokie (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHQxNT4Ki1Z/


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> ODIN wants to see this other great looking guyView attachment 4734735come on let's see


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2020)

A man after my own heartwe are hoping at you all have a great day @hanimmal


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 7, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A man after my own heartView attachment 4736221we are hoping at you all have a great day @hanimmal


Thanks I am now!

I wish I could upload videos on this site. These monsters playing is fun to watch.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 7, 2020)

I hear ya it is a great thing to watchit is an amazing experience as always thank you for your time @hanimmal


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 7, 2020)

Soon...two "First Dogs"


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Nov 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4736678


Duh, they do it themselves



SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 8, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4736678


Need a pic of Joe on the WH back lawn with a baggie on his hand telling them to "Hurry Up"!


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 9, 2020)

​


----------



## ct26turbo (Nov 9, 2020)

Do not disturb


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2020)

Now that looks familiar LoL


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 9, 2020)

Odin is keeping an eye on youit looks like a trap


----------



## raratt (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 10, 2020)

Old Dogs, New Research and the Secrets of Aging (Published 2020)


The ways that dogs grow and age may provide potentially useful similarities with people.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## ct26turbo (Nov 10, 2020)

Loki n his girl Harley


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 10, 2020)

Odin is going to keep an eye on themas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 10, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4738444Hon


Honey, I think I broke the Beagle


----------



## lokie (Nov 11, 2020)

Bought a new Trail Cam.

Campark T85 WiFi Bluetooth 20MP 1296P Trail Hunting Camera






And the solar bank.







It works.


----------



## myke (Nov 11, 2020)

Winters here.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm still sleepingas always


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 12, 2020)

George H. W. Bush's Former Service Dog Sully Gets His Own Statue in Honor of Veteran's Day


The bronze statue was unveiled at America's VetDogs' campus in Smithtown, New York.




people.com


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## CharlieWex (Nov 13, 2020)

I have no dog, I have a cat. But I really want a golden retriever.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 14, 2020)

That is a hard one to follow Odin going to try he wants to show off his girlfriendas always thank you for your time and best wishes to you all


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Corso312 (Nov 16, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4744137



MDF or Pine?


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## ANC (Nov 18, 2020)

Chanel West?


----------



## hanimmal (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Moflow (Nov 19, 2020)

Some dogs I had a few years ago. Sadly all past away now.
I bred this trio below. A year old in the photo.
Greyhound × Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier cross. 'Half dogs' we call them


Here's Smokey Joe.
He was a 7/8ths dog. 7/8ths Greyhound 1/8ths working collie.
28" at the shoulder. 

Here's Gyp. She was a whippet cross.


----------



## pabloesqobar (Nov 20, 2020)

Moflow said:


> Some dogs I had a few years ago. Sadly all past away now.
> I bred this trio below. A year old in the photo.
> Greyhound × Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier cross. 'Half dogs' we call them
> View attachment 4746572
> ...


Popular with the ladies?

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Moflow (Nov 20, 2020)

pabloesqobar said:


> Popular with the ladies?


Lol..... my brothers dog
The two on the left of pic were mine. Bet, a girl and Jake, a boy the wirey coated one in the middle.


----------



## Moflow (Nov 20, 2020)

Here is a interesting link to the Irish terrier breeds









Irish Terrier Breeds - Jackal's Old Country Blood


The four Irish Terrier breeds from Ireland, have a long history of proving themselves as working dogs. They were originally “jacks of all trades” and all descend from the same root stock. They were every Irish farmers right hand man and were used for vermin control, hunting, guard duties, farm...




jackalsoldcountryblood.com





My Da used to keep and show Irish terriers when I was a child.
Always remember him saying as they got older they became very cantankerous.
My Da said to me one day away n feed the dog so I went to top of the garden with its bowl of grub and set it down beside it.
As it tucked into it's food I proceeded to pull the dog's tail lol The dog just looked back at me a couple of times and carried on eating, I walked off down to the house and was talking to a friend next door.
Couple minutes later Barney came dandering down the garden, looked at me then bit me on the knee.... 
Think he was sayn That'll teach you! Never done that again lol
I haven't seen an Irish Terrier about in years now or a Glen of Imaal. Quite rare breeds.
Years ago everybody had a dog where I was brought up. Heinz 57 varieties roaming the streets, Wee dogs, Big dogs, lots of black dogs, brindle ones all mongrels, brilliant childhood memories. Dog shite everywhere  
Now they're few and far between.
I know a family not far from here who breed and show Kerry Blues.
They've won at Crufts recently. Which is nice.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## _Outdoorsman_ (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 23, 2020)

Recap


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2020)

Retired Military Dog Awarded Animals' Victoria Cross


Kuno was given the medal for his role in a compound raid against al-Qaeda in which he suffered severe injuries.




www.forces.net


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 25, 2020)

​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2020)

Did someone say lap puppyas always thank you for your time


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 27, 2020)

That is one beautiful dog you are very lucky to have a great friend like that @Milovan1 as always thank you for your time


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 28, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4753724fir


She's playing with fire.
Domestic Wolves & hybrids were banned in Alaska due the mauling/death ratio.

Lots of village news that never makes it national.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That is one beautiful dog you are very lucky to have a great friend like that @Milovan1 as always thank you for your time


Actually, that's not me in the pic lol. I'm a male so you know.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Best Friends


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 30, 2020)

I got this Carhartt chore coat from Tractor Supply for my dog today !

It's an early Christmas present for her


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 30, 2020)

Guess what this iswhat no guesses well it looks like thisand that is zuse starting shit with Odin as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all


----------



## cannabineer (Nov 30, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Guess what this isView attachment 4756304what no guesses well it looks like thisView attachment 4756309and that is zuse starting shit with Odin as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all


You need a Kali.

Trilateral mutually-assured destruction.


----------



## Milovan1 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 1, 2020)

So how do say no to thishe thinks he is a lap puppy as always thank you for your time and the best of luck in all of your endeavors


----------



## raratt (Dec 2, 2020)

Filed under "D". Roxy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2020)

The couch and now my seat on said couchwhat do you think would happen if I moved to the other side lol as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all and your families


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 2, 2020)

And this is what I get when I tell him that it is time for beddid you say something just look at me I'm so cute I'll snuggle with you more


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 3, 2020)

U.S. to Limit Service Animals on Planes to Dogs Only (Published 2020)


Emotional support animals are considered pets instead of service animals under the new rules, which go into effect next month.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2020)

Did you say out sideas always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all and your families


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 3, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> U.S. to Limit Service Animals on Planes to Dogs Only (Published 2020)
> 
> 
> Emotional support animals are considered pets instead of service animals under the new rules, which go into effect next month.
> ...



People were abusing that by bringing Chickens and kangaroos and shit on planes and public places.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 3, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> People were abusing that by bringing Chickens and kangaroos and shit on planes and public places.


You mean peacocks aren't service animals? 









Emotional support peacock denied flight by United Airlines


United Airlines said in a statement to NBC News that the peacock "did not meet guidelines for a number of reasons, including its weight and size."




www.google.com





Bummer, all packed with nowhere to go 


SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 3, 2020)

Ok I'm really ready for anything bring it ongot bone and every thing will work out as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you all


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 3, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4750949


Sup bitches?!


----------



## go go kid (Dec 4, 2020)

Day 121 at home and the dog is looking at me like, “See? This is why I chew the furniture!”


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 4, 2020)

Harley bout to have sum puppies


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## 757growin (Dec 4, 2020)

Some of the local pits stopping by my market for a little cook out.


----------



## 757growin (Dec 4, 2020)

757growin said:


> Some of the local pits stopping by my market for a little cook out.View attachment 4759944



And some chunky boys


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 4, 2020)

Odin want to know more about the foodand can we talk about a trade


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 5, 2020)

Update so far just one lil guy out


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 5, 2020)

Second lil one


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 5, 2020)

Three


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 5, 2020)

757growin said:


> View attachment 4759949
> And some chunky boys


Any establishment that allows dogs inside & on the floor is good with me!


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 5, 2020)

6 puppies 3 boys n 3 girls


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 5, 2020)

Welcome to the world little ones that is awesome and thank you for sharing


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 5, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> 6 puppies 3 boys n 3 girls


Good job. Momma doing ok?

SH420


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 5, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Good job. Momma doing ok?
> 
> SH420


She’s doing great n thanks for asking. I’ll keep u guys posted on there progress


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 5, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> She’s doing great n thanks for asking. I’ll keep u guys posted on there progress


Good news, thanks!


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 5, 2020)

Set up a old cellphone as a webcam to check in while im at work


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 5, 2020)

Pups all eating n mama got a nice bowl of sum chow n a side of vanilla ice cream


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

My Boyz..Boobear and Louis.
3yo brother Yorkie Poo's.
The love is real.
FF


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 5, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4760608


Beautiful...the World of Humans could learn soooo much from our beloved pets...
FF


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 5, 2020)

Harley n her babies


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 6, 2020)

Quick pupdate


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 6, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Quick pupdate


PUPPIES! Both you and @BudmanTX are swimming in cuteness. I love puppy smell. Whatever it is they smell good, at least when they aren't pooping 

SH420


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 6, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> PUPPIES! Both you and @BudmanTX are swimming in cuteness. I love puppy smell. Whatever it is they smell good, at least when they aren't pooping
> 
> SH420


Puppy breath is the greatest lol


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 6, 2020)

Some more photos


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 6, 2020)

Da Boyz....
...Shadow inpecting my camera lens...
FF


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Puppy breath is the greatest lol


That it is, mine are 8 weeks, how many weeks are yours?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 6, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Some more photos


I swear they look bigger lol


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> That it is, mine are 8 weeks, how many weeks are yours?


About 38 hours old


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> About 38 hours old


No way that's awesome...congrats


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2020)

Did u have to help momma a bit? I had too..


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Did u have to help momma a bit? I had too..


Sure did helped her with each one it was her first litter. Only part that sucked was having to go to work after only n hour of sleep


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 6, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Sure did helped her with each one it was her first litter. Only part that sucked was having to go to work after only n hour of sleep


Yeah I know that feeling...

I had to help mine with the last 2 this round. Her first round didn't have to do much. Just be on guard.


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 6, 2020)

BudmanTX said:


> Yeah I know that feeling...
> 
> I had to help mine with the last 2 this round. Her first round didn't have to do much. Just be on guard.


Awesome fakn job PoochPapas!!
FF


----------



## lokie (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Dec 7, 2020)

Not my dog, but I bet we all wish it was ours!


----------



## FastFreddi (Dec 7, 2020)

Da Boyz just had their pre Christmas grooming this morn...Louis is quite proud of himself(orange collar)
FF


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 7, 2020)

Odin wants more


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## lokie (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 7, 2020)

All 6 lil ones doin great snuck in some photos n set up a lil heater n there


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 8, 2020)

Group photo


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 9, 2020)

Mini me


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## raratt (Dec 9, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4764234


Three Dog Night concert?


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 11, 2020)

Paulie went to the groomer today. Here’s his glam shot.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 11, 2020)

THE GREAT WALL OF ODIN as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 12, 2020)

Paulie today


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Lockedin (Dec 13, 2020)

You say you're not into running?

Now you are!  


Actually, that's my Wife & boy - he's living his best life in that pic!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 13, 2020)

Someone dose not want to go outside View attachment 4767218


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 13, 2020)

Glittery Scrotums Are The Latest Dog Grooming Trend And Why Not?


Groomers have been using corn syrup to apply the edible glitter, which most will eventually lick off.




familypet.com


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 14, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Glittery Scrotums Are The Latest Dog Grooming Trend And Why Not?
> 
> 
> Groomers have been using corn syrup to apply the edible glitter, which most will eventually lick off.
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Glittery Scrotums Are The Latest Dog Grooming Trend And Why Not?
> 
> 
> Groomers have been using corn syrup to apply the edible glitter, which most will eventually lick off.
> ...


kinda wish my dog had testicles now. I'd do one red and one green.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> kinda wish my dog had testicles now. I'd do one red and one green.
> 
> View attachment 4768339


3D print some + alligator clips; all sorts of festive colors


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> kinda wish my dog had testicles now. I'd do one red and one green.
> 
> View attachment 4768339


That's a nautical thing.
Red right returning.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> 3D print some + alligator clips; all sorts of festive colors


you just wanna see me get bit don't you. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That's a nautical thing.
> Red right returning.


Is green left?


----------



## raratt (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is green left?


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> you just wanna see me get bit don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> Is green left?


of course not, clip to some fur; and give a piece of jerky, easy peasy


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 14, 2020)

BobBitchen said:


> Glittery Scrotums Are The Latest Dog Grooming Trend And Why Not?
> 
> 
> Groomers have been using corn syrup to apply the edible glitter, which most will eventually lick off.
> ...


Doggo ornament, just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 14, 2020)

Is green left?
[/QUOTE]


raratt said:


> View attachment 4768437


I've always served on Ships, never planes.
I was referring to Aids to navigation/Buoys, when coming into port you always keep "Red Right Returning" on the Stb side, green on the port.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4768437


Interesting. When I was playing with a drone this spring it had red and green lights on the front arms and red lights on the back. 



Singlemalt said:


> of course not, clip to some fur; and give a piece of jerky, easy peasy


Did you see those teeth? Ferocious! I should buy him some truck nuts.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 14, 2020)

I think your quote got messed up. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is green left?


I've always served on Ships, never planes.
I was referring to Aids to navigation/Buoys, when coming into port you always keep "Red Right Returning" on the Stb side, green on the port.

I know what most of those words mean lol


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 14, 2020)

Pupdate lil over a week old now


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 14, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Pupdate lil over a week old now


Eyes still closed, right?


----------



## SisterMooo (Dec 14, 2020)

My Ezra
My Ezra


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 14, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> Eyes still closed, right?


Ya I think by this weekend they should be opening up


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 15, 2020)

ODIN would like to say good morning to you all


----------



## pabloesqobar (Dec 15, 2020)

Skip if you don't want to be sad and angry.









Emaciated dog found abandoned in Pacific Beach


SAN DIEGO -- San Diego Humane Society asked for the public's help Monday to find the person who abandoned an emaciated dog in Pacific Beach. A good Samaritan found the shepherd mix, believed to be about three years old, on Dec. 8 near the Kendall-Frost Mission Bay Marsh Reserve and sought help...




news.google.com


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 15, 2020)

Mom n dad resting she’s taking a break from her pups


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 15, 2020)

Starting to open there eyes sooner than I expected


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2020)

So Odin wants more puppies as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2020)

Ha ha ha I have taken the couch


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2020)

Come on dad ok you one picture make it a good one as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2020)

Look at it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 16, 2020)

@Laughing Grass what breed is that beautiful puppy I want one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @Laughing Grass what breed is that beautiful puppy I want one


Me too!



Doggoworld.net


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 17, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So Odin wants more puppies View attachment 4770005as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


Here u go


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 17, 2020)

Sum pics of the parents Harley n Loki


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

How many are you keeping... all of them


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> How many are you keeping... all of them


I wish but we can only keep one n the wife want this one


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 17, 2020)

Giving one to my mother in law and my best friend is driving from Maine to Texas for 2 of em at the end of January


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Giving one to my mother in law and my best friend is driving from Maine to Texas for 2 of em at the end of January


I couldn't do it, I'd say I'd do it but I would end up with a house full of dogs. They almost look like a guinea pig when they're that small


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I couldn't do it, I'd say I'd do it but I would end up with a house full of dogs. They almost look like a guinea pig when they're that small


Lol that’s what I call em.. my house is a zoo right now 8 dogs 2 bearded dragons 17 turtles n unknown number of fish in the fish tank.... yes I know I have a problem


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Lol that’s what I call em.. my house is a zoo right now 8 dogs 2 bearded dragons 17 turtles n unknown number of fish in the fish tank.... yes I know I have a problem


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Lol that’s what I call em.. my house is a zoo right now 8 dogs 2 bearded dragons 17 turtles n unknown number of fish in the fish tank.... yes I know I have a problem


17 turtles? I only have one, a miniature poodle, but I'm thinking that he needs a frenchie girlfriend.


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 17, 2020)

We breed box turtles in are yard once they reach a certain size we release em in protected areas around just to keep there numbers up


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 17, 2020)

Like this one


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Like this one


not quite as cute as the puppies.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't know about that


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I don't know about that


their neck looks like a penis.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> their neck looks like a penis.


(Inspects image)
(inspects reference article)


----------



## lokie (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> their neck looks like a penis.









Are you sure?


Well maybe when its cold.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2020)

I think I'll haft to pass on that one but the bait is so tempting be like water and let it flow by the need will pass ok putting down the tablet run away I'll be back @Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

Bait?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 17, 2020)

Sorry about that getting high trying not to make a statement on the dick reference


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bait?


Master class


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Sorry about that getting high trying not to make a statement on the dick reference


There is much dick discussion around here.


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> There is much dick discussion around here.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> View attachment 4771187


I’m looking for something to rhyme with junta

Help


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I’m looking for something to rhyme with junta
> 
> Help







__





RhymeZone: junta rhymes






www.rhymezone.com


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great list but incomplete


----------



## Singlemalt (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Great list but incomplete


It's the internet and free


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Singlemalt said:


> It's the internet and free


... and worth it!


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> dick discussion


I try to not be one...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

raratt said:


> I try to not be one...







__





Search results for query: penis






www.rollitup.org





I'd do @Metasynth but it would probably break the site


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 17, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4771223


I searched my name... three pages.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I searched my name... three pages.


My father searched his name when he first got on the internet, his first name was Richard (Dick). That was an eye opener for him.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> I searched my name... three pages.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 19, 2020)

Attack of the EWOK


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 19, 2020)

Growing so quickly


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2020)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2020)

https://www.cell.com/current-biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(20)31686-9


----------



## lokie (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2020)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4775227


Would you just look at the size of those paws!! Oh my


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 25, 2020)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4777454


What a handsome face


----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## hanimmal (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 26, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> View attachment 4778374


What? Sprinkles? No not me... ask the cat

SH420


----------



## myke (Dec 26, 2020)

Who wants treats?


----------



## lokie (Dec 26, 2020)

myke said:


> Who wants treats?View attachment 4778398


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2020)

I LOVE puppy breath.


----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I LOVE puppy breath.


Has your pup adjusted to the new crib?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 26, 2020)

raratt said:


> Has your pup adjusted to the new crib?


Some, they see me grab shoes or hear keys & both are ready to go.
The big guy even figured out the garage opener button - we came home in the poring rain to them running from the front door & back into the garage .

Freaked me out cause they don't know which house is theirs or the neighborhood for that matter.

Usually if we go somewhere we take them - I'm sure they'll settle down given time.


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

Pomeranian husky cross.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pomeranian husky cross.


Corgi/husky


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> Corgi/husky
> 
> View attachment 4781275


lets hope the husky was the female and not the other way around.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> lets hope the husky was the female and not the other way around.


I looked in vain for a low rider dogsled


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 29, 2020)

cannabineer said:


> I looked in vain for a low rider dogsled


will dachshunds suffice?


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> will dachshunds suffice?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 29, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> Pomeranian husky cross.


That looks a lot like a red fox crossed with something.
Just me though.


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks a lot like a red fox crossed with something.
> Just me though.


Nope, me also.


----------



## lokie (Dec 30, 2020)

Out the Window Butt Sniff


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> That looks a lot like a red fox crossed with something.
> Just me though.











Meet Mya The 'Pomsky' That Looks Half Fox, Half Dog (14 Pics)


Mya the Pomsky is currently stealing the hearts of people on the internet. You may think she is a fox. But she's cross between a Pomeranian and a Husky.




www.awesomeinventions.com


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 30, 2020)

Play time


----------



## ct26turbo (Dec 30, 2020)

Now a snack


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

ct26turbo said:


> Now a snackView attachment 4782146


at the titty bar


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 30, 2020)

A Loyal Dog


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2020)

Milovan1 said:


> A Loyal Dog
> 
> View attachment 4782411


Isn't there a movie about this doggo? I think Richard Gere is in it?

SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Isn't there a movie about this doggo? I think Richard Gere is in it?
> 
> SH420


“Hachi a dog’s tale”


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 30, 2020)

shrxhky420 said:


> Isn't there a movie about this doggo? I think Richard Gere is in it?
> 
> SH420


thought it was a gerbil


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 30, 2020)

Laughing Grass said:


> thought it was a gerbil


Different movie 

SH420


----------



## hanimmal (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 31, 2020)

can't say no...


----------



## HydroKid239 (Dec 31, 2020)

He Ain't Even Finish His Own: This Might Be The Greediest Dog We've Seen!


He Ain't Even Finish His Own. Posted By PSmooth



worldstar.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2020)

Odin is not a fan of the fireworks


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 31, 2020)

O yeah happy new year's to you all


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 1, 2021)

Cha cha Chihuahua


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 2, 2021)

Poor guy will sit like this for hours. 


Sorry for the crap picture, but I can't bring myself to get the new iPhone just for better pictures of my dogs.


----------



## DanT88 (Jan 3, 2021)

My favourite dog breed


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 5, 2021)

ODIN wants to know if anyone else is out side to play with as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 5, 2021)

There are burrs at this lake 2 stars fluffy dogs would not recommend


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 5, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> There are burrs at this lake 2 starsView attachment 4787370 fluffy dogs would not recommend


Every living plant in the Mojave is made of burrs, barbs and hooks. Paulie has finally relaxed enough that he’ll let me pick most of them off.

My vacuum cleaner’s beater head broke. For same price as a replacement part, I think I’ll get a new Kenmore at some point.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Jan 6, 2021)

This pic reminds me of punch out for the NES


----------



## lokie (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 6, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4788683




SH420


----------



## hanimmal (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Hey!!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 8, 2021)

Him loves his toy As always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2021)

Excess protein enabled dog domestication during severe Ice Age winters - Scientific Reports


Dogs (Canis familiaris) are the first animals to be domesticated by humans and the only ones domesticated by mobile hunter-gatherers. Wolves and humans were both persistent, pack hunters of large prey. They were species competing over resources in partially overlapping ecological niches and...




www.nature.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 9, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4790275


I had a Doberman once who would gently, in stages, creep up on the couch when I was sleeping there. He would then worm his way between me and the back of the couch until he was laying full length. Then he would get his legs wedged in such that he could apply pressure until he was taking up most of the couch and I was balanced on the last 4 inches of the couch edge waiting to roll off on the floor.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 9, 2021)

Had it yesterday


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 9, 2021)

We've got a pretty big walk in shower thank goodness - the only way to wash a Mastiff.

Oh, and I don't bother with the shorts & shirt, I'm gonna get wet no matter what when he shakes off.


----------



## lokie (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 11, 2021)

time to go outside


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2021)

8,000-Year-Old Rock Art Includes the World's Oldest Images of Dogs


Archaeologists have identified what may be the world's oldest images of dogs. The 8,000-year-old hunting scenes even feature some dogs on leashes.




www.livescience.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 12, 2021)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Same species, different colors...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 13, 2021)

ODIN saidlet's all chill


----------



## ct26turbo (Jan 14, 2021)

The only way my boy sleeps


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

Dose he take your seat as well lol went to get a cup of coffee


----------



## ct26turbo (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dose he take your seat as well lol went to get a cup of coffee View attachment 4796319


He sure does gotta lock the bathroom door cuz he jumps n the shower to


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 14, 2021)

Have not had that yet lol but I could most definitely see it lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 15, 2021)

His mommy spent the night at a friend's waiting patiently as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 15, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Same species, different colors...
> 
> View attachment 4794377


I like to call the chocolate ones meth labs cause the crazy man


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> I like to call the chocolate ones meth labs cause the crazy man


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 17, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4797554


Would be slightly better pic if they switched places. That's a big pupper


----------



## HydroKid239 (Jan 17, 2021)

Not a pic of a dog, but figured someone here might get a kick out of this. 








He Was Cuttin' Him Up: Battle Rap Cartoon.. Dog VS Cat! (Dog Had Bars)


Credit: @Rapoff.tv Posted by Thrillz



worldstar.com


----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 18, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4800499


the Dachsology


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 19, 2021)

A nice afternoon snooze


----------



## raratt (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## ChingOwn (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 20, 2021)

repost


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 21, 2021)

What cake?


----------



## ct26turbo (Jan 21, 2021)

Just chilling wit Harley n Loki n had to clean the puppies room disaster


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2021)

Got bone life is good


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 22, 2021)

Odin wants to know if anyone else wants to play with his frozen rope toy as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 25, 2021)

and who do you think run the house lol


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Ktm807 (Jan 25, 2021)

She has her own chair!


----------



## Mcdoolit (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 28, 2021)

Nope never


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 31, 2021)

Pupper is the vision of contentment. He had a walk, a chewie and some play time already today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 31, 2021)

why are you pointing at me


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Pupper is the vision of contentment. He had a walk, a chewie and some play time already today.
> 
> View attachment 4812120


What a handsome pupper! Great hair style as well!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Feb 1, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4813628View attachment 4813629View attachment 4813630


damn! they've grown fast


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 2, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> damn! they've grown fast


How much longer till I harvest em tho..... lol


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Dogs fetching


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 3, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> How much longer till I harvest em tho..... lol


When the hairs turn brown ...


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> When the hairs turn brown ...


couch locked


----------



## raratt (Feb 4, 2021)

@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 4, 2021)

raratt said:


> @Laughing Grass
> View attachment 4815994


True story.


----------



## myke (Feb 4, 2021)

Mine seems to love the -25 shit


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2021)

Pupper love


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Brettman (Feb 4, 2021)

I love my pups.


----------



## ChingOwn (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 5, 2021)

Roxy has decided since I am up in the garden working on the fence that she needs to go explore up there all the time. I need to figure out how she is getting up there again. She hasn't destroyed any drip lines yet at least.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 5, 2021)

It's more like the other way around Odin would like to say


----------



## lokie (Feb 5, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4817080


I like dogs just about as much as anyone else does.

This is a bit much















I almost did not post this one, this is too far.


Spoiler


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> I like dogs just about as much as anyone else does.
> 
> This is a bit much
> 
> ...



Shiny looney to anyone who can give my dog a raspberry and come out with their face intact.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Shiny looney to anyone who can give my dog a raspberry and come out with their face intact.


Toonie or pffff.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Toonie or pffff.


I'm not made of money!


----------



## lokie (Feb 5, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Toonie or pffff.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 5, 2021)

US Army


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 6, 2021)

Meet lucifina aka Lucy. 10 weeks old shes gonna be big.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 6, 2021)

Jimmyjonestoo said:


> View attachment 4818343


I miss our Pit so much.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> I miss our Pit so much.


If we had all the dogs we ever owned in the living room there wouldn't be a place for humans to actually sit.

Lazy fuckers, every single one of them.


----------



## myke (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank god the noise maker finally died in piggy


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 6, 2021)

3 of my lil ones are gone now my buddy came down n took 2 n gave one to my mother in law


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 6, 2021)

Twinz


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2021)

Cute OVERLOAD!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 7, 2021)

Who's ready for the big game? 


And well...









Barking News: Snoop and Martha Host Puppy Bowl XVII


The O.G. dynamic duo, Martha Stewart and Snoop Dogg, are joining in on the other ‘big game’ this year, as hosts of PUPPY BOWL XVII, streaming on discovery+ and airing on Animal Planet Sunday, February 7 at 2PM ET/11AM PT.




www.discovery.com






SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 7, 2021)

​


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 7, 2021)

Have not had a need for the doggy boots in a long while. Low teens and snow dog. Ice between pads as expected. 12F and I can't get him back indoors. My dog is happy.


----------



## raratt (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Twinz View attachment 4818622



This thread is therapy


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 8, 2021)

MWD, Hammer, meets a Ghost Robotics Vision 60 semi-autonomous robot at Scott Air Force Base, Ill., Dec. 17, 2020


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

That's not a man running through the woods.


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> That's not a man running through the woods.
> 
> View attachment 4820779


I want that guy’s “dog head graphic” jacket. So lifelike.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Dinner time!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2021)

I typically add goodies to the pup's food, mix it in the big guy's bowl & then divvy it up. His bowl got too small & I was dumping kibble while stirring. Up potted to this (it's called a "beverage chiller") - he gets it about half full & I don't dump dogfood all over the place anymore.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I typically add goodies to the pup's food, mix it in the big guy's bowl & then divvy it up. His bowl got too small & I was dumping kibble while stirring. Up potted to this (it's called a "beverage chiller") - he gets it about half full & I don't dump dogfood all over the place anymore.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I typically add goodies to the pup's food, mix it in the big guy's bowl & then divvy it up. His bowl got too small & I was dumping kibble while stirring. Up potted to this (it's called a "beverage chiller") - he gets it about half full & I don't dump dogfood all over the place anymore.


No pictures of the this?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4821558


Beat me to it


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2021)

Hey, I'm THC challenged atm.
re-visit previous post.












Dang, you'z guys are rough tonight.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 9, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, I'm THC challenged atm.
> re-visit previous post.
> 
> 
> ...


Is using a Corona as bait legal?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is using a Corona as bait legal?


I think both his pups are over 3 now, so yea


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, I'm THC challenged atm.
> re-visit previous post.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd hate to see how big his poops are.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 11, 2021)

You humans are funny things


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 11, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4822331


This pic kinda reminds me of what I may look like in 20 years or so when I'm old lol.


----------



## lokie (Feb 11, 2021)

Tanked. These guys make custom aquariums to customer spec.





More of their work can be seen here.





This is Animal Planet







www.animalplanet.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 11, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4823480


@BobBitchen


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CLFh0X_DbIc/
@Laughing Grass


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CLFh0X_DbIc/
> @Laughing Grass


alright you've convinced me.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4823932


I remember those eyes, must be her first!


----------



## myke (Feb 12, 2021)

WOOF! Little warmer here today at -17c. View attachment 4824438View attachment 4824438View attachment 4824438View attachment 4824438


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 13, 2021)

Sleepy lil dude


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 13, 2021)

I spent most of the summer in my garden with this guy. Joking told him to protect the girls. He thought I was serious? 

Impressed and concerned. Sat this jar on the floor. Asked my wife to grab it. She was given a stern warning. Growl and all. Repeated for picture. Love my dog. Furry monstrosity and all.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 13, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


>


That's my dog. Somebody supply the steak and stage props. He has it here. Mine. Finito.


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4825782


Lucky you are. Mine never just rests ill after we sleep.


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Lucky you are. Mine never just rests ill after we sleep.


The wife n I play with em a lot looks like wrestle mania with em but tires them out


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> The wife n I play with em a lot looks like wrestle mania with em but tires them out


 I have about 110#'s of fun. Bit harder than 35#'ers . Hurts one but fun it is to push a killer beyond comort in play and get away with it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> View attachment 4825783View attachment 4825784


Patience or defeat shall prevail. best wishes.


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have about 110#'s of fun. Bit harder than 35#'ers . Hurts one but fun it is to push a killer beyond comort in play and get away with it.


My male Loki is a handful gotta walk him around with a weighted vest to tire him out if not he’s a restless lil camper


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> My male Loki is a handful gotta walk him around with a weighted vest to tire him out if not he’s a restless lil camper


Choker is my only sane walking option. Harness and he just pulls until he can't.


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Choker is my only sane walking option. Harness and he just pulls until he can't.
> View attachment 4825793


Tried the choker lil guys like a tank he just gets down low n gets traction on any surface. He would choke his self till he was blue in the face but was still determined to pull


----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 14, 2021)

Wanna build em a weight pulling sled but moneys kinda tight


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Choker is my only sane walking option. Harness and he just pulls until he can't.
> View attachment 4825793


Ever tried a gentle leader harness? The clip is on the front of the chest, it’s made for dogs that pull hard


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Ever tried a gentle leader harness? The clip is on the front of the chest, it’s made for dogs that pull hard


I have a somewhat domesticated wild dog at best. I have tried multiple control devices. Have family that run trap and fish lines with Malmutes. Choker is most effective. Only thing he won't resist. And if you think I'm using a spiked version? Seriously mistaken. I love animals. I would like to drag a user with one a few blocks. Straight smooth chain links only.


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I have a somewhat domesticated wild dog at best. I have tried multiple control devices. Have family that run trap and fish lines with Malmutes. Choker is most effective. Only thing he won't resist. And if you think I'm using a spiked version? Seriously mistaken. I love animals. I would like to drag a user with one a few blocks. Straight smooth chain links only.


The harness makes the dog go sideways if they pull to hard. I’ve always had big dogs and I rate it. I didn’t think you meant a spiked choker


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 14, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> The harness makes the dog go sideways if they pull to hard. I’ve always had big dogs and I rate it. I didn’t think you meant a spiked choker


Just covering my butt. love my beasts of burden. And long veterinary and livelihood background. I'll check your suggestion. But we have an understanding after months of frustration. I'll sacrifice to retan a loyal companion. Never wish to break or force. Should be first requirement for ownership in my book. Glad we share something close to home.


----------



## lokie (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 14, 2021)

Photo bomb doggy style


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I spent most of the summer in my garden with this guy. Joking told him to protect the girls. He thought I was serious?
> 
> Impressed and concerned. Sat this jar on the floor. Asked my wife to grab it. She was given a stern warning. Growl and all. Repeated for picture. Love my dog. Furry monstrosity and all. View attachment 4825324


Resource hoarding.....


----------



## raratt (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2021)

Roxy 2 years ago just after we adopted her.




She is just a bit bigger now.


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2021)

What a day as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 16, 2021)

Slip leash ftw


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 16, 2021)

What's up with that leash


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What's up with that leash


It makes life a lot easier, you remove all the excitement of trying to attach something to their collar and have a lot more control over their heads.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 19, 2021)

Hopefully all of you good people out there are having a great day and a better night as always thank you for your time and the best wishes to you and your family and friends


----------



## raratt (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2021)

Paulie sleepily resting on my arm


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Paulie sleepily resting on my arm
> 
> View attachment 4831767


He doesn't know today is bath day, does he?


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> He doesn't know today is bath day, does he?


Not until I bring the muzzle of betrayal.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Not until I bring the muzzle of betrayal.


Well he's twice the dog you got so apparently he accepts pay-per-betrayal treats


----------



## hanimmal (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 20, 2021)

Neapolitan Mastiff


----------



## raratt (Feb 20, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Neapolitan Mastiff
> 
> View attachment 4832226


Need a front end loader to clean the yard.


----------



## lokie (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 22, 2021)

​


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 22, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4833791​


Better leave those booties. Wife didn't put our dog's on. Sliced a pad on the ice. All good. A few minutes of foot in sock with a few Tsps of corn starch. And she cleaned the bloody footprints up to hide her guilty. Five minutes favoring the foot and psycho dog again.


----------



## ANC (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 22, 2021)

So got outta work wife’s on the sofa n Loki lays next to her n I start to wonder.... what would a pit bull look like with a full set of hair


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

DustyDuke said:


> Ever tried a gentle leader harness? The clip is on the front of the chest, it’s made for dogs that pull hard


Upgraded my like to a love! 

I got my Gentle Leader and took my pulling asshole out for a walk. It was GREAT, the pulling stopped! There were a couple temper tantrums and we just moved right along. At the end he was walking like he was another dog! Thank you, great recommendation.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Upgraded my like to a love!
> 
> I got my Gentle Leader and took my pulling asshole out for a walk. It was GREAT, the pulling stopped! There were a couple temper tantrums and we just moved right along. At the end he was walking like he was another dog! Thank you, great recommendation.


I also love Odin gentle lead


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Talking about got to take him outside


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

my dog's harness has a handle on the back. I can pick him up like a furry purse.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Talking about got to take him outside View attachment 4835043


We Are going nowhere with anything on his face. Niteangel muzzle for the vets and he is just dead weight.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my dog's harness has a handle on the back. I can pick him up like a *furry purse*.


I like the sound of that.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I like the sound of that.


They are great for smaller dogs and aiding them in vertical movement. Made for easy removal from pool on our departed Jack Russel. I love ours for holding my beast back as he goes on his hind legs trying to eat anyone in a hoodie or dark clothes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> They are great for smaller dogs and aiding them in vertical movement. Made for easy removal from pool on our departed Jack Russel. I love ours for holding my beast back as he goes on his hind legs trying to eat anyone in a hoodie or dark clothes.


I was using my "Gutter mind" just for @Laughing Grass.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 23, 2021)

I would get harnesses and leads from a place called Ray Allen. They always impressed me with the quality of their gear. Mostly for big dogs, though.




__





Ray Allen Manufacturing: Tactical Dog Gear | Police and Military K9


Buy tactical police K9 gear, military dog gear and K9 trainer supplies including bite suits, collars, harnesses, leashes and kennels. Mil-Spec K9 equipment since 1948.




www.rayallen.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was using my "Gutter mind" just for @Laughing Grass.


Apologies for my interruption. At least you got the opening to make it obvious. LMAO.

Peace.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Apologies for my interruption. At least you got the opening to make it obvious. LMAO.
> 
> Peace.


oh it was obvious


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 23, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> I would get harnesses and leads from a place called Ray Allen. They always impressed me with the quality of their gear. Mostly for big dogs, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to get one of those hi-vis anti coyote vest... and a mohawk


----------



## raratt (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to get one of those hi-vis anti coyote vest... and a mohawk
> 
> View attachment 4835128


You could teach a dog to roll over in one of those and aerate a lawn...


----------



## DustyDuke (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> my dog's harness has a handle on the back. I can pick him up like a furry purse.
> 
> View attachment 4835060


Hahahahaha never change kid


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 23, 2021)

Neapolitan Mastiff follow up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We Are going nowhere with anything on his face. Niteangel muzzle for the vets and he is just dead weight.


That is not a surprise there with that little serial killer you're lucky to make it back from the vet


----------



## lokie (Feb 23, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Neapolitan Mastiff follow up
> 
> View attachment 4835191


Martha gets street cred.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was using my "Gutter mind" just for @Laughing Grass.


Well now that's not fair


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to get one of those hi-vis anti coyote vest... and a mohawk
> 
> View attachment 4835128


Oh I think Zeus needs one of them


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

lokie said:


> Martha gets street cred.


Beautiful loyal dogs. Too bad they drool buckets and tend to smell from dermal issues later in life. Ex had one.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 23, 2021)

I did not drool it wasn't me


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 23, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> I want to get one of those hi-vis anti coyote vest... and a mohawk
> 
> View attachment 4835128


@cannabineer for Paulie?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 23, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Beautiful loyal dogs. Too bad they drool buckets and tend to smell from dermal issues later in life. Ex had one.


Our next door neighbor has an 8 month old female.
I think she's beautiful & so does my big dog.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our next door neighbor has an 8 month old female.
> I think she's beautiful & so does my big dog.


My x's loved me more than her. Recurring theme for another time. But best family dog EVER. The alien egg layer impersonation while licking your face was a bit much though. Damn tongue went ear to ear. And slober. I highly recommend if you got the room and budget to feed.


----------



## thecosmicgoat (Feb 23, 2021)

This is my baby girl spaghetti. She is the very best.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> @cannabineer for Paulie?


Oh yes! Weaponize the terrier.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4836232


Is this a"Stief"?


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Is this a"Stief"?


Not a plush toy, the pup is real.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Not a plush toy, the pup is real.


My first impression and apparent fail at humor. My bad.


----------



## printer (Feb 25, 2021)

How much is your dog worth? Would you walk a dog if there was a chance of you being shot?

*Lady Gaga's dog walker shot, two of her French bulldogs stolen*
Lady Gaga's dog walker was shot and her two French bulldogs, Koji and Gustav, were stolen Wednesday night in Hollywood, a source close to the singer tells CNN.
The source said the singer "is offering half-a-million dollars to anyone who has her two dogs, no questions asked. Anyone who has the dogs can use this email, [email protected] to retrieve the reward."
The Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) said a man was shot during a robbery before 10 p.m. and was transported to the hospital in stable condition. The male suspect took the two bulldogs from the victim, used a semi-automatic handgun and fled the scene in a white sedan, according to police.








Lady Gaga's dog walker shot, two of her French bulldogs stolen | CNN


Lady Gaga's dog walker was shot and her two French bulldogs, Koji and Gustav, were stolen Wednesday night in Hollywood, a source close to the singer tells CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

printer said:


> How much is your dog worth? Would you walk a dog if there was a chance of you being shot?
> 
> *Lady Gaga's dog walker shot, two of her French bulldogs stolen*
> Lady Gaga's dog walker was shot and her two French bulldogs, Koji and Gustav, were stolen Wednesday night in Hollywood, a source close to the singer tells CNN.
> ...


I hope they catch the loser. Messed up. All the dogs still in shelters after all the issues in CA. Double ignorant idiot.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

He couldn't hang last night. And still crashed out under my bed. My lack of sleep schedule is wearing him out. LOL.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 25, 2021)

repost


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> repost
> 
> View attachment 4837106


Looks like mine in a week or two. Anyone spin yarn from high quality Siberian fur? I'll have a couple hefty bags full soon. GRRRR9!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 26, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> repost
> 
> View attachment 4837106


I'm thinking that he or she has the right idea awesome picture


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

Mine just swallowed the cats fuzzy mouse chew toy. Guess I should be happy it wasn't the cat.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Looks like mine in a week or two. Anyone spin yarn from high quality Siberian fur? I'll have a couple hefty bags full soon. GRRRR9!


Actually you want the undercoat usually for chiengora and yes I've spun it. 




__





Chiengora Fibers - Welcome to Chiengora Fibers- Customized Dog Hair Fiber and Apparel







www.chiengorafibers.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Actually you want the undercoat usually for chiengora and yes I've spun it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was JK but know that people do. Seriously just a huge mess until temps go into the 30's F again.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I was JK but know that people do. Seriously just a huge mess until temps go into the 30's F again.




I wasn't kidding. This is Sea Island Cotton. It is for a coverlet. The apparent uneveness of the singles will disappear when plied. That's on my Schacht. Gift the fiber if you won't use it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4838120
> 
> I wasn't kidding. This is Sea Island Cotton. It is for a coverlet. The apparent uneveness of the singles will disappear when plied. That's on my Schacht. Gift the fiber if you won't use it.


Knew you were serious. And if I ever get my off grid shack 10-20 miles from my nearest neighbor?? I will need some pointers as clothing will be long drive and I can only go natural a few months out of the year. LOL. But seriously nice work on that spool. More than a single dog. Looks like factory numbers for the home. 

And I can sew, macrame, weave and tie netting. Have yet to try building a loom or fabric weaving. Kick myself for passing on my grandmothers loom at her passing. 22, what did I know. Drawn to how its made before industry thing. Never know. And that GG is speed with amber?? I'm liking.


----------



## lokie (Feb 27, 2021)

The look on doggos face. "you MotherFucker!"


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## green_machine_two9er (Feb 28, 2021)

here’s the troublemaker. Sneaks into my room( she’s fast) and hides where I can’t snatch her up.what a personality though. Too smart for her own good


“Don’t worry dad, I’ll watch the baby”


----------



## Mcdoolit (Feb 28, 2021)

Grandpuppy snuggles


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 28, 2021)

Mcdoolit said:


> View attachment 4839647
> 
> Grandpuppy snuggles


They are the best I have 2 grand-boxers have a great day


----------



## Mcdoolit (Feb 28, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> They are the best I have 2 grand-boxers have a great day


Aren't they! He is definitely the most rotten outta the 5 we have lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## myke (Feb 28, 2021)

My bone!


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Feb 28, 2021)

myke said:


> My bone!


What kind of dog??


----------



## myke (Feb 28, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> What kind of dog??


From the pound I rescued her from,lab whippet cross.


----------



## myke (Feb 28, 2021)

The day I picked her up,8 yrs ago.


----------



## Mcdoolit (Mar 1, 2021)

myke said:


> The day I picked her up,8 yrs ago.View attachment 4840288


She is beautiful!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2021)

What do you get when you cross a german shepherd with a golden retriever? 

Awesomeness


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 1, 2021)

Keep quiet the puppy is sleeping...


----------



## myke (Mar 1, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> View attachment 4839488
> 
> here’s the troublemaker. Sneaks into my room( she’s fast) and hides where I can’t snatch her up.what a personality though. Too smart for her own good
> 
> ...


Laying on the pillow like that yours looks just like mine.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 1, 2021)

I wish. Mine takes 1/2 a super queen straight. All of it inverted and cock eyed.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Mar 1, 2021)

myke said:


> Laying on the pillow like that yours looks just like mine.


Lol that’s the baby


----------



## myke (Mar 1, 2021)

green_machine_two9er said:


> Lol that’s the baby


lol ,no glasses on.Sorry.


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Mar 1, 2021)

myke said:


> lol ,no glasses on.Sorry.


Well Luna girl treats the baby like a pillow sooo. They also are best friends,what a good family pup


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 2, 2021)

Sun pupper


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

We don't deserve dogs.


----------



## raratt (Mar 2, 2021)

FYI Urgent:
" Seresto, one of the most popular flea and tick collars in the country, has been linked to hundreds of pet deaths, tens of thousands of injured animals and hundreds of harmed humans, U.S. Environmental Protection Agency documents show. "


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> FYI Urgent:
> " Seresto, one of the most popular flea and tick collars in the country, has been linked to hundreds of pet deaths, tens of thousands of injured animals and hundreds of harmed humans, U.S. Environmental Protection Agency documents show. "


I didn't realize they still made those collars. I use bravecto's twice a year treatment.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## myke (Mar 2, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4842180 View attachment 4842178


Is that a Whippet ?


----------



## hanimmal (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> View attachment 4842795


I feel like that today.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 4, 2021)

My mutt is relishing the last of our snow. I'm cherishing the delay it will induce in the spring shredding natural disaster. I can't wait to get him out of the yard again. Wish he was more mellow on the beginning of our adventures. Soon I hope. Big kid at 2.5. Or more opinionated and stubborn than me. LOL.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 7, 2021)

Paulie today


----------



## ct26turbo (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Mar 7, 2021)

Just went n brought her to her new family. Gonna miss this lil shit but can’t keep em all


----------



## ct26turbo (Mar 7, 2021)

Found this the other day at work cut it up n boiled n chicken broth and now the dogs got free chew toys


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 8, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Found this the other day at work cut it up n boiled n chicken broth and now the dogs got free chew toysView attachment 4846842View attachment 4846843


Not free here. But my monster's dental hygiene and nutritional supplements for about the last month to 5 weeks. Tried antlers. Dog's crushing them scared me with thoughts of teeth breaking and large shards causing internal issues.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like both "first" dogs have been relegated to the Biden's family home in Delaware after a biting incident. Surprised they didn't start off with the older dog at the WH first and introduce the younger one slowly. All the activity was a lot to take in for them, I'm sure.


----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4848545


We get that look also


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 10, 2021)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Mar 12, 2021)

Lil Brock is lookin more n more like his pappy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2021)

I know that look ha ha ha


----------



## ct26turbo (Mar 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I know that look ha ha ha View attachment 4851735


In the case of Brock


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 12, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> In the case of Brock View attachment 4851741


 Hart broken


----------



## ct26turbo (Mar 12, 2021)

They up to no good


----------



## BobBitchen (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2021)

This is my best mate Mr Jack Black he's one


----------



## lokie (Mar 13, 2021)

LetsGetCritical said:


> This is my best mate Mr Jack Black he's one


That's not a dog.









It looks like a pussy.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 13, 2021)

That's wacist


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 13, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> They up to no good View attachment 4851763


I had to look twice to verify that dog 5 was actually a pair of shod feet.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 14, 2021)

Not in the middle of the night nope nope was not me


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 14, 2021)

Riley ready for summer! I see a few places I need to trim but otherwise he's good to go.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Bubbas.dad1 (Mar 14, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Riley ready for summer! I see a few places I need to trim but otherwise he's good to go.
> View attachment 4853240


Looks a lot like our little guy. But we keep his hair longer.


----------



## ANC (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 16, 2021)

ANC said:


>


You know you have too much money when.









Products by Louis Vuitton: Party Palm Springs Bracelet


Discover Louis Vuitton Party Palm Springs Bracelet: Function meets irreverence in the Party Palm Springs bracelet. A miniaturized version of the Monogram canvas Palm Springs backpack is attached to an adjustable calf leather strap. The gold-color zip on this utilitarian piece opens up to reveal...




ca.louisvuitton.com





Want!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 16, 2021)

We'll get right on that. LOL.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 17, 2021)

ANC said:


>


"Catch!"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 17, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Over here spike that cat is over here


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 17, 2021)

Biden Defends Major As 'A Sweet Dog' Just In Need Of Some Training


The president's German shepherd is back in Delaware getting some training after an incident at the White House.




www.npr.org


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2021)

Man I want to get out and walk with my dog. Wonder if I can put turf tires on my SteelCase computer chair.? I'm determined. LOL. 

Walk your pals for us please folks.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 17, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Looks like he/she slid backwards into that position lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 17, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4856049


Man looks like my idiot after eating a hornet. Keep Benadryl in your medicine cabinet people. Works wonders on both of us.


----------



## Fast Money (Mar 17, 2021)

I’ve had so many dogs, I can’t count them all. All of them have been amazing in their own way. However, the late great Dolomite is the top of the heap. I got 12 1/2 wonderful years with “Wonderboy”, sometimes I catch myself calling for him. RIP brother. 
Dolomite “Wonderboy” Ord 10/8/08-3/1/21


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2021)

Fast Money said:


> View attachment 4856077View attachment 4856083
> I’ve had so many dogs, I can’t count them all. All of them have been amazing in their own way. However, the late great Dolomite is the top of the heap. I got 12 1/2 wonderful years with “Wonderboy”, sometimes I catch myself calling for him. RIP brother.
> Dolomite “Wonderboy” Ord 10/8/08-3/1/21


R.I.P..


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 19, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4857855


Man I spent hours baking an artisan loaf of bread. Now I can't eat it. TY very much.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## nl5xsk1 (Mar 23, 2021)

Zoey, 1.5yrs. Pit mix


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 24, 2021)

Joe Biden's Dog Major Is Back at the White House After Incident


President Joe Biden's rescue dog Major was recently spotted back at the White House following a "biting incident" with White House security




people.com


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 24, 2021)

Here is my rubber bone tough guy


----------



## lokie (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 25, 2021)

repost


----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 26, 2021)

A Dog Who Kept Sneaking into a Dollar General for a Unicorn Toy Gets His Plush and a New Start


The animal control officer who moved Sisu from the Dollar General store to the shelter bought the stray dog his unicorn toy before bringing the canine in. A Dog Who Kept Sneaking into a Dollar General for a Unicorn Toy Gets His Plush and a New Start The animal control officer who moved Sisu from...




news.google.com






Look how happy! 



SH420


----------



## go go kid (Mar 26, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4861850
> 
> View attachment 4861852
> 
> ...


we should have a chicken thread, i have a bantom who comes into the kitchen and takes chedder biscuits out of my hand, takes them over the wooden floor to the carpet, then smashes them up to eat.
i shure do miss my dog


----------



## ANC (Mar 27, 2021)

go go kid said:


> we should have a chicken thread, i have a bantom who comes into the kitchen and takes chedder biscuits out of my hand, takes them over the wooden floor to the carpet, then smashes them up to eat.
> i shure do miss my dog


I had a chicken as pet when I was like 10 or so... it turned into a cock though and had to go live on the farm


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 27, 2021)

Did someone say a lazy day


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## wascaptain (Mar 28, 2021)

my dog mags

he is getting close to 10 and got it made.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 28, 2021)

Dose this mean I've got to get up


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 29, 2021)

Paulie casting a shadow that matches his sheer Pauliness.


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## myke (Mar 29, 2021)

,


----------



## Lockedin (Mar 30, 2021)

Friend visiting my house, "Why is all of your furniture wrought iron?"
Me:


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2021)

_"Once dubbed Alfonso, Miracle the dog has been adopted by Jude Mead, a worker at J&J Marine — a marine construction company in Windsor, Ontario — who helped retrieve the canine from the cold in February, according to a Facebook post from Friends of the River Rouge Animal Shelter."








'Miracle Dog' Who Was Stuck on Detroit River for 4 Days Gets Adopted by His Rescuer


Once named Alfonso, Miracle the dog has been adopted by Jude Mead, a worker at J&J Marine who helped rescue the canine from the Detroit River




people.com




_


----------



## raratt (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Mar 30, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4866758


Variant I heard back when Partridge Family was first run.

Retiree couple on a dream vacation: African binocular safari.
“Oh dear - look! I just spotted a leopard!”

“Honey - they come that way.”


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4866950


More like he is under your bed and won't be seen for hours. 

Wife wants new carpet. I'm selling hardwood until life allows a pet free existence.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 30, 2021)

LOL, two strikes. What the fuck were "they" thinking bringing him back so soon? Prez has access to some of the best trainers there are. smh








Biden’s German shepherd involved in another biting incident


President Biden’s German shepherd has a Major problem. Major, the Biden’s 3-year-old adopted pet, has been in another biting incident requiring medical attention, CNN reports. The dog r…




nypost.com


----------



## lokie (Mar 30, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Variant I heard back when Partridge Family was first run.
> 
> Retiree couple on a dream vacation: African binocular safari.
> “Oh dear - look! I just spotted a leopard!”
> ...


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 30, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4867058


Recuperation H does not work on the wife. Ho Hum. 

Humor on.


----------



## ANC (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 31, 2021)

Play???


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Play???View attachment 4867455


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Mar 31, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4867460


Yup that's it


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 31, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Someone fed guinea pigs after midnight


----------



## Milovan1 (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 31, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4867703


Most of us after a lifetime of chemical and radiation exposure. Damn that poor thing is whacked.


----------



## Tvanmunhen (Apr 1, 2021)

Pinworm said:


> We need some dogs in here. Oh, you don't like dogs? Well then S my D you fedora wearing cockwaffle. You don't even want a piece of this! I'll ruin you like I ruined this website!
> 
> View attachment 3470296
> View attachment 3470298
> View attachment 3470297





Pinworm said:


> We need some dogs in here. Oh, you don't like dogs? Well then S my D you fedora wearing cockwaffle. You don't even want a piece of this! I'll ruin you like I ruined this website!
> 
> View attachment 3470296
> View attachment 3470298
> View attachment 3470297


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 1, 2021)

Working dogs: Domestic shortage of key frontline defense against terrorism


More must be done to support a domestic breeding program for military working dogs, says the author of this commentary.




www.militarytimes.com







https://dair.nps.edu/bitstream/123456789/4297/1/NPS-AM-21-008.pdf


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Tvanmunhen (Apr 1, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4868447


Bushes and bulldogs my favorite!


----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2021)

Tvanmunhen said:


> Bushes and bulldogs my favorite!


Welcome to TnT.

There is some order to the madness.

Perhaps your entry for validation would fit in here.





__





The Daily Nugg,


Hey guys and gals. I decided to start this thread for everyone to share their daily smoke sessions and goof off while stoned. Everyone is welcome to share their daily tokes. I wana see people's rolling abilities/art,glass,nuggs,oil etc etc etc.....basically whatever people are doing that day to...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 2, 2021)

Where did that light go


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 2, 2021)

One of Biden’s dogs reportedly poops on White House floor


One of President Biden’s German shepherds treated the White House like an outhouse Wednesday, rudely answering nature’s call in a hallway, according to a pool reporter. “As pool g…




nypost.com


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> One of Biden’s dogs reportedly poops on White House floor
> 
> 
> One of President Biden’s German shepherds treated the White House like an outhouse Wednesday, rudely answering nature’s call in a hallway, according to a pool reporter. “As pool g…
> ...


My mutt has a toilet paper from bathroom waste basket thing. After thoroughly shredding he grabs a mouth pull and deposits it in the cat bed in the living room I guess he is the wife's after all. LOL.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 2, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> One of Biden’s dogs reportedly poops on White House floor
> 
> 
> One of President Biden’s German shepherds treated the White House like an outhouse Wednesday, rudely answering nature’s call in a hallway, according to a pool reporter. “As pool g…
> ...


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## myke (Apr 3, 2021)

What 4 hours at the park today does.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 4, 2021)

_"A dog rescued from drowning after being hurled into a freezing river with a rock tied around her neck has found her "forever home" with a new family."_








Dog Thrown in River with Rock Tied Around Her Neck Finds a Loving Home After 15-Month Recovery


In January 2020, a Good Samaritan rescued Bella, an 11-year-old Belgian shepherd, from drowning in a frigid English river.




people.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

Took Odin for his afternoon walk


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

O but this is even better


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 6, 2021)

My other foot is under that head somewhere


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 6, 2021)

*Meet Eris The Borzoi: Dog With an Unusually Long Snout*
{17 Comments}

Eris The Borzoi has an extremely long 12.2-inch (31 cm) snout. Her owners claim that she may have a world record holder nose and they definitely wouldn’t mind if experts measured it. The couple from Richmond, Lily and Savannah, adopted her and brought her home in July 2018. Back then, she was just a pup, and no one even knew how long she and her nose would become and that Eris will turn into a Instagram celebrity.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 8, 2021)

​


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 8, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4873819​


The picture on that button should be of a Great Dane


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Alaskan Klee Kai


----------



## raratt (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

I found my blanket dad.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2021)

Which way did that squirrel goOk the coffee is on and this for you @GreatwhiteNorth


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 14, 2021)

I've got an antique set of English dueling pistols from the 1700's.
I may dig them out & post a pic on the "guns" thread at some point.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 14, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Which way did that squirrel goView attachment 4879022Ok the coffee is on View attachment 4879023and this for you @GreatwhiteNorthView attachment 4879024


I need some more rain before I can have a fire and hang with the dog. Low 40's are perfect though.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I've got an antique set of English dueling pistols from the 1700's.
> I may dig them out & post a pic on the "guns" thread at some point.


Good point would love to see them I'll work on that ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 14, 2021)

My mutt has been distant of late. Sure my attitude or exclamations are to blame. None towards him of course. They know better than my wife. LOL. A meat-scicle and we are best budds again. TY for loyal pets to whoever made them.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2021)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Which way did that squirrel goView attachment 4879022Ok the coffee is on View attachment 4879023and this for you @GreatwhiteNorthView attachment 4879024


Rock Island has some beautiful gun porn, don't they? I used to get printed catalogs a while back before they became so expensive.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Rock Island has some beautiful gun porn, don't they? I used to get printed catalogs a while back before they became so expensive.


Yes they do my son works for them and he give me some of the one's he can did you know that they make them in house it's crazy


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 16, 2021)

Lol, this is what happened when the dog rolled around on a freshly cut lawn...


----------



## raratt (Apr 16, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Lol, this is what happened when the dog rolled around on a freshly cut lawn...
> 
> View attachment 4880744


Needs CalMag.


----------



## lokie (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> Needs CalMag.


I think a green beer. A bit of effort on the dog's behalf. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

And at the end of the trail


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

And when he moves anything look familiar ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And when he moves View attachment 4881257anything look familiar ha ha ha


As mine awaits a "cookie" bone. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

Haven't figured it out how to take a picture of giving Odin a treat way too much water works too busy keeping my hip waders up


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

And if he shakes his head in the process of getting a treat it's like going to a Gallagher show you better have your plastic ready


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

Yep it's like time slows down you can see every droplet flying through the air so it's an experience to watch


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> And if he shakes his head in the process of getting a treat it's like going to a Gallagher show you better have your plastic ready


Just a natural knundrum. Gross and messy. Yet thoroughly joyful. I'll just roll with a towel.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 17, 2021)

Yep and then after all that we get this how can you not love them


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 19, 2021)

Cool Idea.
Personalized Dog Bed.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 20, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4883621


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 21, 2021)

​


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 21, 2021)

Looks like he found a comfy spot


----------



## raratt (Apr 21, 2021)

NEXT!


----------



## ANC (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Apr 22, 2021)

Not a dog but transportation just the same.


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Fixing Pet Toys


----------



## ANC (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2021)

The guards caring for Chernobyl's abandoned dogs


The descendants of pets abandoned by those fleeing the Chernobyl disaster are now striking up a curious relationship with humans charged with guarding the contaminated area.




www.bbc.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 23, 2021)

ANC said:


>


lol @420God


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 23, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> lol @420God


Immediately where my mind went. I remember Peanut too. I hope @420God is living his best life. I miss him.


----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Immediately where my mind went. I remember Peanut too. I hope @420God is living his best life. I miss him.


I am. Always busy now though, I'm hoping life will start to slow back down this summer so I can relax for a bit but I just got 2 new puppies that are kinda crazy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 23, 2021)

Good to have you around still.
Don't be a stranger.


----------



## 420God (Apr 23, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Good to have you around still.
> Don't be a stranger.


I swing through almost everyday but I don't have time to follow threads like I use to. I do miss you guys!


----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 24, 2021)

Whoever came up with bone and peanut butter is a genius


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4886681


----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Apr 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4886813


Yes!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

Odin likes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 25, 2021)

and they say what on that thangha ha ha I swear he watches tv


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2021)

Heel!


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 26, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4886813


Yup and he's one of the most highly educated that I know.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Apr 27, 2021)

Roxy a couple years ago.


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 27, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Goodson’s CHC of 0.02


----------



## ANC (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Tasteofbrown (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 29, 2021)

Tasteofbrown said:


> View attachment 4889742


Yub nub


----------



## manfredo (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 30, 2021)

This game a laugh I didn't expect. 





Worldstarhiphop: Breaking News | Music Videos | Entertainment News | Hip Hop News


WorldstarHipHop is home to everything entertainment & hip hop. The #1 urban outlet responsible for breaking the latest urban news!



worldstar.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 30, 2021)

Oh, boy, what could go wrong here?








Major changes: Biden dog getting prepped for White House arrival of first feline


"She's waiting in the wings," Jill Biden told NBC's "TODAY" show co-anchor Craig Melvin of the impending arrival of the newest member of the first family.




www.nbcnews.com








Spoiler


----------



## poundofyourfinest (May 1, 2021)

Had to put my girl down this week, stomach mass.


----------



## curious2garden (May 2, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Had to put my girl down this week, stomach mass.
> View attachment 4892442View attachment 4892443


Condolences, they are terribly hard to lose.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 2, 2021)

poundofyourfinest said:


> Had to put my girl down this week, stomach mass.
> View attachment 4892442View attachment 4892443


Sorry for your loss


----------



## Milovan1 (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4894409


Little guy is like there way to much of me around here


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 5, 2021)

Do I haft to


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

not a dog... it's a canine tho.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> not a dog... it's a canine tho.
> 
> View attachment 4894989


Huh: "Marble foxes aren’t a naturally occurring species. Instead, they’re the offspring of red and silver foxes purposefully bred by humans. Other names for the animal include “Canadian marble fox,” and “Arctic marble fox.” PS, they stink.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> Huh: "Marble foxes aren’t a naturally occurring species. Instead, they’re the offspring of red and silver foxes purposefully bred by humans. Other names for the animal include “Canadian marble fox,” and “Arctic marble fox.” PS, they stink.


you guys are all raining on my parade today.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you guys are all raining on my parade today.


I'm a curious individual.


----------



## raratt (May 5, 2021)

Funny Humping Dog Fast Charger Cable


Click ADD TO CART To Order Yours Now! Fast refund100% Money-Back Guarantee DeliveryGlobal Express Delivery 99.8% of customers are buying 2 pcs or more. 2-Year Warranty Fast refund100%Money Back Guarantee. Payments Via PayPal And credit card I bought this product and it makes me laugh at times...




www.chicospro.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

Nails done shots done and the bady boy weight is 88 pounds of lovable goofiness


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 7, 2021)

I think that it is time to take him outside


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Baby husky snack. Too funny.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2021)

Baby husky. Borrow one at this size. Send home when pulling hair out. Love mine. But always challenging pack leadership as adults.


----------



## BarnBuster (May 8, 2021)

​


----------



## lokie (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 8, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 4897278​


Sorry for your loss


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 8, 2021)

This guy is Buddy. He’s about 9.5rys old and had 2 cancerous lump removed from his right shoulder and neck about 2 months ago. All looks good as it was as the vet said it was localized and believe was removed completely. Plus we found out a few days ago that he is finally going to be a big brother. We are going to Pinocchio his stuffy and turn it into a real golden retriever


----------



## Milovan1 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 9, 2021)

Spike Lee came to visit.




Dexter D. and Patches P. quarrel over the tennis ball.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2021)

My wife's and my little Zeus a fur past away thought about putting his picture up I think this is better peace out little brothers thank you for 11 wonderful years


----------



## Singlemalt (May 10, 2021)

Sincere condolences Jeff, it's a tough one.


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 10, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4897802 View attachment 4897803


Those White German Shepherd dogs brought back some warm and fuzzy memories. My first 3 dogs growing up were all just like him. . . . well my mother “suckified“ the last 2 and were her dogs. Only the first one we got did my dad ever considered him to be “his dog” Dog was named Yukon, 120lbs of loving protective muscle. Lotta door to door people back then (mid 80’s) and one look at him after a no from my parent(s) would have them moving away quickly.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife's and my little Zeus a fur past away thought about putting his picture up I think this is better peace out little brothers thank you for 11 wonderful years View attachment 4897862


My deepest sympathy. Closer to us than our human family most times. And sappy as it maybe. They still bring more smiles and fond memories than the tears remembrance provokes. May your tears be of gratitude and fondness when your life stabilizes. Hang in there man.


----------



## curious2garden (May 10, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My wife's and my little Zeus a fur past away thought about putting his picture up I think this is better peace out little brothers thank you for 11 wonderful years View attachment 4897862


May his memory be a blessing


----------



## Milovan1 (May 10, 2021)

Devil Dog - The Hound From Hell


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Devil Dog - The Hound From Hell
> 
> View attachment 4898176


My ex almost mother-in-law retired to the desert South West. TY for the heads up!


----------



## lokie (May 10, 2021)

Why choke the chicken when you can hug a duck.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4898208
> 
> View attachment 4898210
> 
> ...


Was going to scream uncle as I desire no additional pets. Then the gander lover got me lucid. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

Must be garbage day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 11, 2021)

having fun now


----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Must be garbage day View attachment 4898678


I like how you have his food and water bowls elevated. Many big dog owners don't do this. IK there's some controversy about it but I always thought it better for dog's neck/back in the long run. Little bit less of a mess too.


----------



## raratt (May 12, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 12, 2021)

_The 2021 Horrible Hundred is a list of problem puppy breeders and sellers in the United States._


https://www.humanesociety.org/sites/default/files/docs/2021_HorribleHundred.pdf











The Humane Society of the United States - Puppy Mills Campaign


The Humane Society of the United States - Puppy Mills Campaign, Washington, DC. 339,066 likes · 2,316 talking about this. This is a page for supporters of The HSUS Puppy Mills Campaign, and we...




www.facebook.com


----------



## lokie (May 12, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (May 12, 2021)

Third walk today 
His shadow tells the tale: terrier is terrific. Shame the local bunnies don’t tremble at the fact of it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 13, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4899902
> 
> Third walk today
> His shadow tells the tale: terrier is terrific. Shame the local bunnies don’t tremble at the fact of it.


It suggests you are walking a shape shifting rooster.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Aapoo (May 14, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> A Navy SEAL and his dog.


Not even. That's not right. Choose not to believe it. Why? Wanna keep my face dry today


----------



## cannabineer (May 14, 2021)

Two sun dogs today.





View attachment 4901318


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Tried to do a video but couldn't figure it out but we're having some fun now


----------



## BobBitchen (May 16, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 16, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CO8hVipnP_y/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CO8hVipnP_y/


What the hell I feel left out I'm not on Instagram thingymbob


----------



## Aapoo (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Tried to do a video but couldn't figure it out but we're having some fun nowView attachment 4902139


What's he doing that guy?! Gotta TOY?!? TOY! TOY! TOY!


----------



## Aapoo (May 16, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What the hell I feel left out I'm not on Instagram thingymbob


Isn't it part of fb?


----------



## Aapoo (May 16, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4902398


Aye! That right there! Like I shouldn't have put bulls. But not because they are pit bulls, but because I'm me...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Isn't it part of fb?


Have no idea you are talking about Facebook right and if so I'm not on that either RIU for the win


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> Isn't it part of fb?


How does that help?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Aapoo (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How does that help?


I thought Instagram was attached to fb, I don't give fb the time of day anymore but it seems like it's hard to have one without the other? It was more of a question I suppose, rather than making a point with a question. Sorry


----------



## Aapoo (May 16, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> How does that help?


It doesn't help. Random question. My usual random ass self


----------



## Aapoo (May 16, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CO8hVipnP_y/


That profile pic is both hilarious and freaky, man.


----------



## cannabineer (May 16, 2021)

Aapoo said:


> I thought Instagram was attached to fb, I don't give fb the time of day anymore but it seems like it's hard to have one without the other? It was more of a question I suppose, rather than making a point with a question. Sorry


As I don’t fb or Instagram, I hit the sign-in wall when I tried the link.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 16, 2021)

Took a walk to the backyard adjacent neighbors moments ago with a headlamp & 1911 (cause who knows) - asked him to quiet the cronic barking of what-ever-kinda-pink dog they keep out. We'll see how this goes but that shit is irresponsible and rude.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 16, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Took a walk to the backyard adjacent neighbors moments ago with a headlamp & 1911 (cause who knows) - asked him to quiet the cronic barking of what-ever-kinda-pink dog they keep out. We'll see how this goes but that shit is irresponsible and rude.


Aww man that sucks hopefully they will do right


----------



## curious2garden (May 17, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Took a walk to the backyard adjacent neighbors moments ago with a headlamp & 1911 (cause who knows) - asked him to quiet the cronic barking of what-ever-kinda-pink dog they keep out. We'll see how this goes but that shit is irresponsible and rude.


LOL should have walked over with your big buddy  (not the mouthy one).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Good morning and a very good coffee coffee coffeewe have more rain pain today grrr


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 17, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Good morning and a very good coffee coffee coffeeView attachment 4902869we have more rain pain today grrr


So this is how it going this morning dam this is was to be in wake and bake ha ha ha


----------



## ct26turbo (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

Play play play anyone want to play


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Play play play anyone want to playView attachment 4904453


Hate being beaten with those braided rag toys. LOL. 

My mutt gave in after 5 hours outdoors and being almost brushed. Never ending. And here is a great brush. Bet I am the first. But Dude loves it and moderately effective. Better than the torture device I have to scratch his skin as I hastily remove the shed. 

Really happy yours is short haired.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Hate being beaten with those braided rag toys. LOL.
> 
> My mutt gave in after 5 hours outdoors and being almost brushed. Never ending. And here is a great brush. Bet I am the first. But Dude loves it and moderately effective. Better than the torture device I have to scratch his skin as I hastily remove the shed.
> 
> Really happy yours is short haired. View attachment 4904765View attachment 4904766


Had a three-quarters wolf and husky hybrid name Loki I feel you ha ha ha


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had a three-quarters wolf and husky hybrid name Loki I feel you ha ha ha


Did you have to wait for the neighbors to leave for avoidance of being scolding for crazy hair you are spreading. Honestly the worst I've had. And a 12# and 16# long hair cats. No new anything and done beyond aquariums. I'm so over hair.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Did you have to wait for the neighbors to leave for avoidance of being scolding for crazy hair you are spreading. Honestly the worst I've had. And a 12# and 16# long hair cats. No new anything and done beyond aquariums.* I'm so over hair.*


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Did you have to wait for the neighbors to leave for avoidance of being scolding for crazy hair you are spreading. Honestly the worst I've had. And a 12# and 16# long hair cats. No new anything and done beyond aquariums. I'm so over hair.


Had animal control called on this once because I brushed his hair out in the backyard and it blew over the backyard they came and told us that our dog was dehydrating and shedding because of it I just laughed at him and took him out back


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> View attachment 4904775


Too funny. Someone broke the guard for my clippers. Honest recruit cut thing. Man how people avoid me when I wear a Magnum P.U. inspired shirt of muted colors of course. Just comfy and way before the crazies of today.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

A dog's life


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 19, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A dog's lifeView attachment 4904866


Does that dog have a left hand as well?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 19, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Does that dog have a left hand as well?


Yup yup yup you can not see it


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

And I thought it was my coach


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

23 minutes late on food ha ha ha long distance stared down


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

Ok now take me outit is the ear them dam ears kill me take me an extra 5 minutes to stop laughing


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> A dog's lifeView attachment 4904866


There is a startling likeness of Dobby’s face when I zoom in on a detail of that pic.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There is a startling likeness of Dobby’s face when I zoom in on a detail of that pic.


Have not been able to get him to give me a sock yet any suggestions


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

And now you will throw the toy yes master Yes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> There is a startling likeness of Dobby’s face when I zoom in on a detail of that pic.


Wait a minute do you mean the other one if so why do you say that just curious


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Wait a minute do you mean the other one if so why do you say that just curious


The one I quoted. Did you find something in another pic? Point me in the right direction ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

I'm so confused need to smoke more


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> The one I quoted. Did you find something in another pic? Point me in the right direction ...


So we are not talking about Harry Potter are we


----------



## cannabineer (May 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> So we are not talking about Harry Potter are we


Look closely at his boy bit, equal parts


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Look closely at his boy bit, equal parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for clearing that up for me he is my preciousssssssss


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

The neighbor has a rat in his garage


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

You haft to imagine the lips flapping and the sounds of snoring


----------



## Milovan1 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4906182


Do you think they will have one in my size


----------



## raratt (May 21, 2021)

Dog laying her head on keyboard again, I think this means I have to get off the laptop and throw the ball so she can play keep away and not bring it to me.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Do you think they will have one in my size


I only ask because there's scary noises in the back he tells me that they are frogs and I'll be ok but in between you and me I think they are out to get me


----------



## cannabineer (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I only ask because there's scary noises in the back he tells me that they are frogs and I'll be ok but in between you and me I think they are out to get me


Frogmentation is a scary prospect


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

Is this still ok


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is this still okView attachment 4906388


I thought they all had to touch you.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I thought they all had to touch you.


That was after 10 minutes of fight for my one and only cushion on the couch ha ha ha grrr you got to love them because sometimes they are the only ones that will love you no matter what


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That was after 10 minutes of fight for my one and only cushion on the couch ha ha ha grrr you got to love them because sometimes they are the only ones that will love you no matter what


You forgot the part about them trying regardless. Determined as they are, I'm glad my will is weaker. Best thing you can do for yourself if up to the task.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> You forgot the part about them trying regardless. Determined as they are, I'm glad my will is weaker. Best thing you can do for yourself if up to the task.


I follows you all the way up to the point of if I was up for the task??? Ha ha ha how can I know if I'm up for it if I don't know what it is


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 21, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I follows you all the way up to the point of if I was up for the task??? Ha ha ha how can I know if I'm up for it if I don't know what it is


The scoop shovel, grass seed are couple. LOL. 

And my poor dog is sleeping in that too small lazy boy again. Will not go to bed until I do. I'm gonna give him a better rest tonight. Outta here. About to be almost pushed of my bed as I zone on TV. 

Good morning to most. Hope it is good.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 21, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The scoop shovel, grass seed are couple. LOL.
> 
> And my poor dog is sleeping in that too small lazy boy again. Will not go to bed until I do. I'm gonna give him a better rest tonight. Outta here. About to be almost pushed of my bed as I zone on TV.
> 
> Good morning to most. Hope it is good.


Rest well my friend


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Frogmentation is a scary prospect


But that's what makes beer "Hoppy"


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But that's what makes beer "Hoppy"


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

Don't worry about it buddy I think they are trying to make you feel betteryou don't haft to pout


----------



## raratt (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

I believe I said throw the ropeok I know I saidO please though the rope


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I believe I said throw the ropeView attachment 4906981ok I know I saidView attachment 4906982O please though the ropeView attachment 4906983


How do you plan to pull that stump?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How do you plan to pull that stump?


It not a stump they are chunks out of the tree


----------



## curious2garden (May 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It not a stump they are chunks out of the tree


Wow that looked exactly like a stump!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Wow that looked exactly like a stump!
> View attachment 4907189


Nah, it looks like cast aluminum


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Nah, it looks like cast aluminum


What the (!) did y’all use as mold release!


----------



## Singlemalt (May 22, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> What the (!) did y’all use as mold release!


polyorganosiloxane


----------



## cannabineer (May 22, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> polyorganosiloxane


Gesundheit!


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (May 23, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Punkuahua


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 23, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I think I have that fishing lure and I use it for catfish about the same size but we usually use stink babe not sure how a chihuly who he would work


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think I have that fishing lure and I use it for catfish about the same size but we usually use *stink babe* not sure how a chihuly who he would work


----------



## cannabineer (May 23, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I think I have that fishing lure and I use it for catfish about the same size but we usually use stink babe not sure how a chihuly who he would work


They are massive stink babes. Record river catfish lure there, just clip a leader (cough!) leash on him/her.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

See I'm a lap puppy I fit


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

Well my head doeskinda


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

And funniest thing is that he thinks I don't know that he is doing it


----------



## raratt (May 24, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4908263


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 24, 2021)

He is such a good looking baby boy


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 25, 2021)

​


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2021)

Unsolicited ecstatic pupper pic


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 29, 2021)

Just came back from picking our new puppy. Looks like Fozzie Bear will be his name. Get to take him home 3 weeks today


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> Just came back from picking our new puppy. Looks like Fozzie Bear will be his name. Get to take him home 3 weeks today
> 
> View attachment 4912014View attachment 4912015View attachment 4912016
> View attachment 4912018


Cuteness overload!


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 29, 2021)

Sexy swagger added



http://imgur.com/au9xN5y


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 30, 2021)




----------



## lokie (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 2, 2021)

Over the past year I’ve turned my dog into a runner. He used to like walks that were less than a km and running was out of the question. Last night he did his longest run 5k only stopping a couple times for a drink. He’s not going to break any speed records with those little legs


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> Dog laying her head on keyboard again, I think this means I have to get off the laptop and throw the ball so she can play keep away and not bring it to me.


Lol, at least that's better then a butt in the face.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

It is bath time how can you tell


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> It is bath time how can you tellView attachment 4915110


-Where's the bathing trunks and dive mask. LMAO. TY for the reminder.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> -Where's the bathing trunks and dive mask. LMAO. TY for the reminder.


No need only two wet spots one on my shirt and one on my pants he likes to put his head on me ha ha ha could be a lot worse


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 2, 2021)

The trick is getting him there


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 2, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> The trick is getting him there


A frozen "meat-sicle" works if I don't remove his collar first. Drops his bone in resignation and gets in the tub on his own. Then pummels me with water shaking off. Mines waterproof. Kinda sucks.


----------



## ANC (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 3, 2021)

Well I no longer have a best buddy. Was time for the booster shot. Be at least a day before he comes close to me again. Sad but he is good and safe now. And Lyme disease now included. Ticks confirmed here in yard. $25 if you know how to do it. But don't experiment please.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Well I no longer have a best buddy. Was time for the booster shot. Be at least a day before he comes close to me again. Sad but he is good and safe now. And Lyme disease now included. Ticks confirmed here in yard. $25 if you know how to do it. But don't experiment please. View attachment 4915752


Best f'ing buddy is right, talk about loyal and loving.....they make most people look bad. I've recently lost 2 of my 3, very old hounds(Baset and Baset Beagle.......I hear that two new Basets are coming......had hounds my whole life, rescues, SPCA, waifs,puppy farms etc. Losing one is worse than losing a relative! If I passed out in yard from drinking...it's pouring rain and I shit myself, my dog(s) would drag me in house,clean me up and put me to bed!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 4, 2021)

​


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 4, 2021)

Puppies are born with 'human-like' social skills, wired to communicate with people


"We found that there's definitely a strong genetic component, and they're definitely doing it from the get-go," researchers say.




www.studyfinds.org


----------



## lokie (Jun 4, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Puppies are born with 'human-like' social skills, wired to communicate with people
> 
> 
> "We found that there's definitely a strong genetic component, and they're definitely doing it from the get-go," researchers say.
> ...


Do humans have a pack mentality?
*Humans* are inherently social; we crave community and belonging. This is natural and can be healthy. That need for belonging can go haywire, however, when it morphs into *pack mentality*. ... In the same vein is something just as dangerous and often found mingling with *pack mentality*: groupthink.

Do dogs think humans are part of their pack?
*Dogs* want to please *their humans* and love being *part* of a *human* family. They are social creatures and prefer being *part* of a group, which is why they are such loyal companions. By giving your *dog* boundaries, leadership, guidance, and love, both you and your *dog* will have the relationship you desire.

The dynamic between owners and their *dogs* centers on *humans* assuming the role of alpha, also known as the leader. *Dogs* are *pack* animals, and every *pack* has an alpha. Within the *pack*, other members are either dominant or submissive.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 4, 2021)

My poor friend spent 4 hours tripping me trying to make up for being upset with me. I gave him the shot?? Yet as soon as the wings hit the smoker he was playing his pack status. I got to lick my fingers, as I avoid meat pretty much, while hand picking my amends for him. Gotta love them. They don't give much of a choice.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Have no idea you are talking about Facebook right and if so I'm not on that either RIU for the win


I'm not on FB or Instagram either! I tried FB twice and couldn't take it....that was well over a decade ago. Now the only thing I miss is like my sis has a 1 year old and another on the way...I'll miss most of the baby pics by not having a FB acct. I might have to make one just for that..and FB marketplace is hot now I hear. I'm always down for a good deal


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 4, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm not on FB or Instagram either! I tried FB twice and couldn't take it....that was well over a decade ago. Now the only thing I miss is like my sis has a 1 year old and another on the way...I'll miss most of the baby pics by not having a FB acct. I might have to make one just for that..and FB marketplace is hot now I hear. I'm always down for a good deal


No more accounts than wanted here as well. 

And sadly you might as well zoom, skype or live chat on your phone. You are already long watched and heard. Gives me chills. Sorry.


----------



## manfredo (Jun 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> You haft to imagine the lips flapping and the sounds of snoringView attachment 4905858


 and it looks like the dog snores too.


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> I'm not on FB or Instagram either! I tried FB twice and couldn't take it....that was well over a decade ago. Now the only thing I miss is like my sis has a 1 year old and another on the way...I'll miss most of the baby pics by not having a FB acct. I might have to make one just for that..and FB marketplace is hot now I hear. I'm always down for a good deal


Digital photos that are uploaded to
social media can be sent to an email address.

Give her your email address.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Digital photos that are uploaded to
> social media can be sent to an email address.
> 
> Give her your email address.


Most are taking the pic's with their smart phone anyway so she could simply e-mail or text them.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> and it looks like the dog snores too.


3.2 on that machine that measures earthquakes and that is not the dog he sounds like The Three stooges on one of their show and thinking maybe some of Abbott and Costello


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Jun 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> Digital photos that are uploaded to
> social media can be sent to an email address.
> 
> Give her your email address.


Yes but that means an extra step for a busy mom, and it doesn't happen. I get an occasional pic, but not most of what is posted.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes but that means an extra step for a busy mom, and it doesn't happen. I get an occasional pic, but not most of what is posted.


I feel you on that one Facebook is a universe that this time Lord will not visit he he he ha ha ha


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

manfredo said:


> Yes but that means an extra step for a busy mom, and it doesn't happen. I get an occasional pic, but not most of what is posted.


Use a pseudonym and don't post, use it to stay up to date. You can comment via text or email privately.


----------



## lokie (Jun 5, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Use a pseudonym and don't post, use it to stay up to date. You can comment via text or email privately.


I have a FB account. It is used as an observation tool, the key being a tool.






I do not post on social media outside of RIU. Not even 1 time on FB. I have put a like on a few post my sister and niece have posted.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 5, 2021)

lokie said:


> I have a FB account. It is used as an observation tool, the key being a tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same here. I was working in the industry and had some friends working there during its' rise. No way I was going to participate.


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2021)

my FB account is only like 2 years old, totally just a business account, don't even have my wife friended.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2021)

Paulie went to the groomer on Friday


----------



## Singlemalt (Jun 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Paulie went to the groomer on Friday
> 
> View attachment 4917650


Handsome little fella


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2021)

Singlemalt said:


> Handsome little fella


And such a sweetie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Paulie went to the groomer on Friday
> 
> View attachment 4917650


That look is saying something I'll get you back or could be ok that one will cost you a treat


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 6, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That look is saying something I'll get you back or could be ok that one will cost you a treat


That’s his I’m fabulous glamor pout


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Paulie went to the groomer on Friday
> 
> View attachment 4917650


He's got eyes?
I never knew.


----------



## raratt (Jun 6, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> That’s his I’m fabulous glamor pout


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2021)

It's just to hot for me to strut myself right now


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

We have thunderstorms


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 7, 2021)

I think I can fit


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 8, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CP1R9yvDIYi/


----------



## raratt (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 11, 2021)

Did you want something


----------



## raratt (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4921694


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4921694


Got to love that face


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 12, 2021)

The upsidedown yup yup yup


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Got to love that faceView attachment 4921753


He looks a lot like Fred Gwynne.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 12, 2021)

lokie said:


> He looks a lot like Fred Gwynne.


Is that pic from his Yute?


----------



## lokie (Jun 12, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Is that pic from his Yute?


It is.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2021)

Border collie Verb wins agility title at unique Westminster


TARRYTOWN, N.Y. (AP) — The competitors could run, jump and weave — and, for the first time, relax by rolling in the grass. The 145-year-old Manhattan event, usually held indoors in February, instead is happening outdoors at a suburban estate because of pandemic precautions that also closed the...




apnews.com


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2021)

LOL, Ripple's not the one needing the agility training


----------



## BobThe420Builder (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 13, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> View attachment 4922762


You just know he's bait. There's a 120 lb Rottie in the brush somewhere.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 14, 2021)

*2021 Westminster Best In Show was awarded to "GCHG CH Pequest Wasabi"*​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Jun 17, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4925189


Thats cool. I like that


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 18, 2021)

Column: A good dog story: Because we could all use one right now


A good dog story, because everyone could use one right about now.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## raratt (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 18, 2021)

SH420


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 18, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> View attachment 4925931
> 
> View attachment 4925930
> 
> ...


So that is what you look like


----------



## myke (Jun 18, 2021)

My dog watching over a baby robin that jumped out of the nest. Robin is beside the solar light.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 19, 2021)

Might explain his earlier behavior problems if he was hurting, CCD maybe.








Bidens announce their 'beloved' German Shepherd Champ has died


The Bidens announced Saturday that Champ, their "beloved" German Shepherd who had been with their family since 2008, has died.




www.cnn.com


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 19, 2021)

He’s here Fozzy Bear (the dog) at home with his new big brother Buddy. I will hopefully have some video up soon


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 19, 2021)

http://imgur.com/GxxkU9B




http://imgur.com/ZndgQRp


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jun 19, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Might explain his earlier behavior problems if he was hurting, CCD maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was Champ the one who bit? I thought it was Major.


----------



## lokie (Jun 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Was Champ the one who bit? I thought it was Major.


I wonder if they call him Major Healey?


----------



## raratt (Jun 19, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Was Champ the one who bit? I thought it was Major.


Correct.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 19, 2021)

http://imgur.com/NtT9IOR


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 20, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Was Champ the one who bit? I thought it was Major.


Yep, you're right, WTF do I know!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 20, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Yep, you're right, WTF do I know!


It was a great theory! I'm old and cranky and I've considered biting annoying people.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4926818View attachment 4926819


Beautiful dog....looks like Michigan would suit him, better than Florida...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

Hanging out with my daddy todayhappy father's day


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

Ok you had your moment Now take me outside


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok you had your moment Now take me outsideView attachment 4927291


It hits 80 here and I can't push mine outside.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 20, 2021)

Sacha says whats up


----------



## myke (Jun 20, 2021)

My dog is 8 1/2 yrs,when do you think its time for senior food?Shes a lab whippet cross.Maybe 7-8 lbs over weight.
Been feeding Costco kirkland adult food for about 4 yrs now.She gets rice and cooked hamburger mixed in 1-2 times a week.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

myke said:


> My dog is 8 1/2 yrs,when do you think its time for senior food?Shes a lab whippet cross.Maybe 7-8 lbs over weight.
> Been feeding Costco kirkland adult food for about 4 yrs now.She gets rice and cooked hamburger mixed in 1-2 times a week.View attachment 4927301


It is a bit of work. I fed our last senior boiled chicken and long grain brown rice. The chicken was bone in thighs boiled in water with greens, carrots and peas. Remove chicken and let cool. Strain liquid and put aside. Skin, shred and de-fat the chicken. Measure desired amount of rice. Rinse very thoroughly. Use chicken stock for liquid. Vitamin rich now. And tasty. Add chicken. Cook rice. Place in sealable containers while hot. Let cool. Store extras in freezer. Covenient and healthier than hamburger. Easier on the stomach as well. A good dry food was only a supplement. 

Improved B's health and reduced joint issues for some time. Just a thought. No vet. Healthy eater is all.


----------



## lokie (Jun 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is a bit of work. I fed our last senior boiled chicken and long grain brown rice. The chicken was bone in thighs boiled in water with greens, carrots and peas. Remove chicken and let cool. Strain liquid and put aside. Skin, shred and de-fat the chicken. Measure desired amount of rice. Rinse very thoroughly. Use chicken stock for liquid. Vitamin rich now. And tasty. Add chicken. Cook rice. Place in sealable containers while hot. Let cool. Store extras in freezer. Covenient and healthier than hamburger. Easier on the stomach as well. A good dry food was only a supplement.
> 
> Improved B's health and reduced joint issues for some time. Just a thought. No vet. Healthy eater is all.


Our muts are spoiled.

Dexter is diabetic so gets a special meal.

Patches is allergic to grains so he too has dietary needs.

Boild chicken is the main course but sides and condiments often differ.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 20, 2021)

lokie said:


> Our muts are spoiled.
> 
> Dexter is diabetic so gets a special meal.
> 
> ...


Just got back from getting the poopers some food. The cockers are older and big momma has/is losing teeth. Time for softer chewy kibble and soft foods. That means all 4 dogs go on a special diet. Cost a "little" *more, *but it's ok. We do what we do cause we love them. 

Big momma taking a nap... I love squishy face 


SH420


----------



## raratt (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4927505


I'll get a picture of our ghetto thug just out of reach of my envisioning a tasty snack beast. Squirrels are some crazy critters.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

Here you go @Jeffislovinlife. About 75 now. Storms approaching. Offered cookies, bones and "EGGS"! No response. He's happy. We won't be when he hauls his wet carcass in.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Here you go @Jeffislovinlife. About 75 now. Storms approaching. Offered cookies, bones and "EGGS"! No response. He's happy. We won't be when he hauls his wet carcass in. View attachment 4927567


We are waiting here to but I don't believe that will be getting any rain until morning


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

@MICHI-CAN that look man he is planning something


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> We are waiting here to but I don't believe that will be getting any rain until morning


You south of Fort Wayne? Closest parallel I could use. As I have not giggled your locale. Peace.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

North West Illinois


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> @MICHI-CAN that look man he is planning something


Nah. Just the old Ne yet!!! Too hot and not wanting to be bothered. I give him that. Cement is cool on his belly. I'll take it over a dog sweating. LMAO.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> North West Illinois


NOAA is showing orange and yellow there. I watch radar for tv. LOL.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

Just started to rain I was wrong ha ha ha but we need it such as things are got the last of them out of the house


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just started to rain I was wrong ha ha ha but we need it View attachment 4927572such as things are got the last of them out of the house


The only practicality of a tv. And vital to my yields across many plants and pride. LOL. Glad I tipped you.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Ok you had your moment Now take me outsideView attachment 4927291


Something special about black dogs, only had one, a pup from SPCA. Something very unique..


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 20, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Just started to rain I was wrong ha ha ha but we need it View attachment 4927572such as things are got the last of them out of the house


Yikes


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 20, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Yikes


I would agree


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 21, 2021)

had the starts of puppy zoomies yesterday and today he and Buddy have started to get a little closer. Plus we think he’s growing as he has slept a lot today


----------



## ChingOwn (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 21, 2021)

ChingOwn said:


> View attachment 4928376


I'm laughing my ass off


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 21, 2021)

I think Fozzy and Buddy are going to be GOOD friends 



http://imgur.com/So6jHyl


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

What a dog's life


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

Yes did you want something


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What a dog's life View attachment 4928600


you need some goggly eyes.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> you need some goggly eyes.
> 
> View attachment 4928743


Yes yes I do ha ha ha


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2021)

The Marine Corps Has a War Dog Graveyard on Guam


After 25 dogs of war gave their lives to save Marines recapturing Guam, the Corps gave them a final resting place.




www.military.com


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Jun 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 4930103


I KEELL YOU

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 28, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4932424


@Jeffislovinlife would totally adopt that dog.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 28, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> @Jeffislovinlife would totally adopt that dog.


Yes yes I would do it in a heartbeat


----------



## Milovan1 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 2, 2021)

The first example looks like he doesn't understand what brake lights on a car mean.


----------



## Sparky413 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2021)

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 4936469


First look seen a good looking dog and then I see the bottom and then looked back at the picture and seen my youngest son lol


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> First look seen a good looking dog and then I see the bottom and then looked back at the picture and seen my youngest son lol


Handsome youngest son, you have!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 4, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Handsome youngest son, you have!


He looks high too. Squinty eyed, bacon eaters. 

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 4, 2021)

shrxhky420 said:


> He looks high too. Squinty eyed, bacon eaters.
> 
> SH420


Hey there that's what I looked like during breakfast yesterday; five slices of bacon and a scrambled egg


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 4, 2021)

hanging stuff


----------



## raratt (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 6, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4937829


The wife wants to hurt you I'm laughing my ass off


----------



## raratt (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 8, 2021)

How I wake up every day


----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 10, 2021)

It was not a smart idea it was not me


----------



## raratt (Jul 10, 2021)

The brindle one sitting on the couch could be my dog's sister/brother. She watches TV also.


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 12, 2021)

You tracking my package from chewy cuz it should b here by now


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> You tracking my package from chewy cuz it should b here by nowView attachment 4942032View attachment 4942033


I just want to help ma


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> You tracking my package from chewy cuz it should b here by nowView attachment 4942032View attachment 4942033


Such a big sweetie


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2021)

That bunny is outside again dad come on we got to go fine then I'm going to go and pout


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 12, 2021)

Fozzy Bear a cute little guy. Only does this outside with live siren sounds. Doesn’t react to this video or sirens on TV.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 12, 2021)

Newest addition. Tika


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 12, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Newest addition. Tika
> View attachment 4942341View attachment 4942344View attachment 4942347


Hey, we went in reverse. What’s the little fellas name? (Oops I missed name as I was in awe of cuteness) Also, how old is their older sibling?


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 12, 2021)

Tangerine_ said:


> Newest addition. Tika
> View attachment 4942341View attachment 4942344View attachment 4942347


I’m curious about the name, origin/meaning?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 12, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m curious about the name, origin/meaning?


No specific meaning, though now that he's entered adolescence, I feel like Luks wapi
malikapihiw would've been a better fit. (little white mischievous maker) 



EhCndGrower said:


> Hey, we went in reverse. What’s the little fellas name? (Oops I missed name as I was in awe of cuteness) Also, how old is their older sibling?


Handsome boys!
My big boys a 3yr old. Nothing quite like the sweetness and loyalty of dogs.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 13, 2021)

Wolves Raised by Humans Can’t Understand People like Dogs Can


Dog puppies are 30 times more interested in unknown humans than young wolves, confirming an evolutionary hypothesis




www.scientificamerican.com





Cooperative Communication with Humans Evolved to Emerge Early in Domestic Dogs


----------



## @snt_friendlyflowers (Jul 13, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> You tracking my package from chewy cuz it should b here by nowView attachment 4942032View attachment 4942033


----------



## raratt (Jul 13, 2021)

Stealthy.


----------



## Buddy Lee. (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Milovan1 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 17, 2021)

Bath and a haircut


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 17, 2021)

Just watched the Boerboel woof down about 3 lbs of kibble with another lb of chicken parm mixed in.

He gave me the same face (with a bit larger tongue).


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2021)

What do you mean I can see perfectly out my window


----------



## lokie (Jul 18, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> What do you mean I can see perfectly out my windowView attachment 4946343View attachment 4946344


Tomorrow may bring new hope.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2021)

lokie said:


> Tomorrow may bring new hope.


And here I thought that song was about heroin


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

I assail you, unholy Crucifer!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I assail you, unholy Crucifer!
> 
> View attachment 4947723


Oooo look, one of the new Corgi veggie shredders.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oooo look, one of the new Corgi veggie shredders.


short legs for monster torque


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

Dinner for the Big dawg.
Kibble, left over spagetti, ahi tuna.


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dinner for the Big dawg.
> Kibble, left over spagetti, ahi tuna.
> 
> View attachment 4947980


And a Bud to wash it down.


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 20, 2021)

raratt said:


> And a Bud to wash it down.


He's slummin with Dad.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 21, 2021)

Are Wind Turbines a Danger to Wildlife? Ask the Dogs.


Humans are terrible at finding bats and birds killed by wind turbines. Dogs are great at it.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dinner for the Big dawg.
> Kibble, left over spagetti, ahi tuna.
> 
> View attachment 4947980


Is that one meal?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Is that one meal?


pre-dinner snack


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> pre-dinner snack



that would last my dog more than a month.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that would last my dog more than a month.


Come on down here & I'll put you on the business end of a shovel, it's like working in a stable.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Come on down here & I'll put you on the business end of a shovel, it's like working in a stable.


Lol 

No!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Lol
> 
> No!


Chicken, he's just a big Lover.

Edit: And pooper.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Chicken, he's just a big Lover.
> 
> Edit: And pooper.


I'd come and play with your dog, I can be there tomorrow 

The giant poos... not so much.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> that would last my dog more than a month.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4948399


 would probably get some mileage with Paulie too.


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> would probably get some mileage with Paulie too.


Little dogs so totally rule. He has changed things here. I’m currently feeding him bits of “al pastor” meat from a fav local taquería. But for the 110 degree heat, life is (tail wag)


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Little dogs so totally rule. He has changed things here. I’m currently feeding him bits of “al pastor” meat from a fav local taquería. But for the 110 degree heat, life is (tail wag)


His little farts must be toxic!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> His little farts must be toxic!


He almost never farts on Orijen dry food. One of his superhero attributes is entirely neutral breath. He is just amazing, and I’m privileged to have his company.

Btw Tacos El Superior makes a bangin’ al pastor. And they need to dedicate their salsa roja to Enrico Fermi. Stuff can kickstart Chernobyl. Wish I had a neutron detector.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> He almost never farts on Orijen dry food. One of his superhero attributes is entirely neutral breath. He is just amazing, and I’m privileged to have his company.
> 
> Btw Tacos El Superior makes a bangin’ al pastor. And they need to dedicate their salsa roja to Enrico Fermi. Stuff can kickstart Chernobyl. Wish I had a neutron detector.


Okay I get to say it, you're adorable!


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Okay I get to say it, you're adorable!


I’ll pass that on to the Polyol


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> His little farts must be toxic!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 21, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> His little farts must be toxic!


I have fed the big boy and his older/bigger brother Moose scrap & you wanna talk TOXIC?

Them babies will run you outta the bedroom from a dead sleep.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 21, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have fed the big boy and his older/bigger brother Moose scrap & you wanna talk TOXIC?
> 
> Them babies will run you outta the bedroom from a dead sleep.


You're not selling this dog petting trip very well.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 21, 2021)

@Singlemalt - 
Hey you asked about my dog in another thread, I still got her, she's my co-pilot 

She's doing the best she can for her age. Some days are better than others, she doesn't handle the summer heat and humidity very well this year. She's 15 1/2 years old now.

She comes to work every day with me and puts in the miles. If I'm back to the yard on Fridays and get to go home on the weekend, there's a McDonald's on the way home, we stop and she gets 2 hamburgers ketchup only

Here's a picture of her from today after work


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 21, 2021)

My hound pack thinned out (they get old...I hate that, what a mo-fo'ing dark cloud that lingers. Have one old, very old Basset left, lost two this year......2 new recruits.....got one so far, "Augie", one more next week.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 22, 2021)

IT’S FINALLY HAPPENING. They’re getting closer together without needing to chew on one another. Only lasted 5 minutes but hope to see more of this as we progress.


----------



## raratt (Jul 23, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1417841848652083206


----------



## ct26turbo (Jul 25, 2021)

Who needs leg room


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 26, 2021)

Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom. 

I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years. 

This is the last picture I'll take of her, we got home from work and I carried her in and set her on her bed and she just collapsed there. Tomorrow going to be another tough day at work after I leave the vet in the morning, it's going to be so weird driving alone


----------



## raratt (Jul 26, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about that sending you and yours all the best vibes I can


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 26, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


Please give her a big hug and a pat from me. You deserve a hug too. 

SH420


----------



## Singlemalt (Jul 26, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


Very sorry, that's heartbreaking. Take care


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 26, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


Big hug


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 26, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


We've been there too many times and the pain is almost unbearable.
She's had a good run, but it sounds like it is time to let go.

I'm sorry for your loss my friend.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 26, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> IT’S FINALLY HAPPENING. They’re getting closer together without needing to chew on one another. Only lasted 5 minutes but hope to see more of this as we progress.
> 
> View attachment 4948990


Very touching, makes me feel...ummmmmm....ummmmmm.....happy they have each other


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 26, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 26, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


Not a darker cloud.....I'm in same the same spot........loss a Basset hound last yr,
Loss beagle-Basset a few months ago, have one old timer left( on his last legs), so recently, to build my gang back up, l got a new Basset hound with one more coming next week. Sincere condolences, I can truly empathize.....................I had a dog like yours, something very special about black dogs !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2021)

Can you tell what he is thinking


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 27, 2021)

So sorry


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 27, 2021)

blu3bird said:


> Well this is the end, my dog has really gone downhill fast yesterday and today. She can't even hold herself up or barely stand on her own, it's been a tough day getting her in and out of the work truck and help keeping her on her feet to go to the bathroom.
> 
> I'm tore up inside right now, I just called the vet and made the appointment for tomorrow to have her put to sleep. I feel like it's the best thing, I don't want her to suffer any more. A small part of me feels like I've already been pushing her past her limits. I've given her a great life and she's loved going to work and riding in the truck with me for the last 3 1/2 years.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry blu3bird


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 27, 2021)

​


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 29, 2021)

Thank you all for the kind words and thoughts. That means a lot to me, all you folks are so awesome


----------



## raratt (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 30, 2021)

Went on daily twilight walk with Wally and Tater(chip). Wally is no gentleman, pulling that in front of a lady. Tater was so grossed out she turned her head......


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 31, 2021)

New Study Says Dogs Can Tell When People Are Lying to Them


Researchers at the University of Vienna studied dogs' "ability to detect deception," according to phys.org, and determined they can tell when people are lying to them




people.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## manfredo (Aug 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I have fed the big boy and his older/bigger brother Moose scrap & you wanna talk TOXIC?
> 
> Them babies will run you outta the bedroom from a dead sleep.


egg salad has the same effect on ME


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 1, 2021)

lokie said:


>


As a multiple golden retriever owner, I can relate to these videos all too well. Maybe not so much with the new guy Fozzie Bear right now, as he barrels towards and over everything in his way. As you can kind of see in this blur of furry energy and Buddy is taking it like a champ


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 1, 2021)

For blu3bird...so sorry, that hurts like Hell.


----------



## ANC (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 2, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> View attachment 4956430View attachment 4956431


Bull terrier mix?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 2, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> View attachment 4956430View attachment 4956431


Reminds me of @dangledo 
Welcome to RIU


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 3, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> Bull terrier mix?


Bull terrier x bull mastiff
That pic was 2 months ago when he was 5 months old. He's a bit bigger now.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 3, 2021)

He likes to sleep in weird spots and positions.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## MY OWN DANK (Aug 3, 2021)

....Shelby


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 3, 2021)

Solider Seeking Help to Save Poisoned Stray Dog


Benji, a stray dog who befriended a Army soldier, was poisoned by an unknown individual and now requires around-the-clock emergency veterinary care




people.com












Paws of War


Paws of war trains and places shelter dogs to serve and provide independence to our U.S. military veterans that suffer from the emotional effects of war.




pawsofwar.org


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> He likes to sleep in weird spots and positions.View attachment 4957055


Cat genetics?? LOL, cute


----------



## Cycad (Aug 3, 2021)

The proud dad.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 3, 2021)

Cycad said:


> View attachment 4957307
> The proud dad.


A very handsome Springer Spaniel!


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2021)

RIP Harley 2004 - 2021


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

Condolances Tty


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Condolances Tty


Thanks.
He was the best.


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Thanks.
> He was the best.
> View attachment 4957801


Im sure he was, they all are.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> RIP Harley 2004 - 2021View attachment 4957799


Sorry ttystikk


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> Im sure he was, they all are.


We had 17 years together.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Sorry ttystikk


Thank you


----------



## raratt (Aug 4, 2021)

They never hang around long enough, so sorry.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 4, 2021)

It's that time of day!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Aug 4, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 4957826View attachment 4957827View attachment 4957828


That face!!! omg


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 4, 2021)

My lil statue


----------



## Singlemalt (Aug 4, 2021)

ct26turbo said:


> My lil statue View attachment 4957901View attachment 4957902


what a cutie. Is he sad about something?


----------



## ct26turbo (Aug 4, 2021)

Ya he usually walks with my other 2 dogs but tried to walk him by himself n he wasn’t having any of it


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 4, 2021)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSJ7kMDK0z8/


----------



## Cycad (Aug 4, 2021)

We had Bruno the St Bernard before we adopted the Springers. Bruno was nothing like Beethoven. He was more like Cujo. The alpha male of his litter, he worried me, too. One time in the park he was attacked by a Rottweiler, it did not go well for the other dog. The vet told us that a good percentage of St Bernards are dangerous.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

Meet a Boerboel some time - especially when you surprise him or are doing something he thinks is not right.
My adult son was helping me bring a couple of things into the house the first time they met & I seriously thought it might go bad.
The dog is muscular and 170+ but a huge baby to me and Momma.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Meet a Boerboel some time - especially when you surprise him or are doing something he thinks is not right.
> My adult son was helping me bring a couple of things into the house the first time they met & I seriously thought it might go bad.
> The dog is muscular and 170+ but a huge baby to me and Momma.


What could go wrong here?


----------



## myke (Aug 4, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> We had 17 years together.


Sad to here,condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Meet a Boerboel some time - especially when you surprise him or are doing something he thinks is not right.
> My adult son was helping me bring a couple of things into the house the first time they met & I seriously thought it might go bad.
> The dog is muscular and 170+ but a huge baby to me and Momma.


Do you have a saddle for him?


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Meet a Boerboel some time - especially when you surprise him or are doing something he thinks is not right.
> My adult son was helping me bring a couple of things into the house the first time they met & I seriously thought it might go bad.
> The dog is muscular and 170+ but a huge baby to me and Momma.


I’m pretty happy with my eleven (cough!) fifteen-pound guy. Here he is in a cuddle coma.

and no, his butt does not have a Lightning socket.


----------



## myke (Aug 4, 2021)

I'm 50 lbs and not an ounce more!Oh and theres a big shit over in the corner.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 4, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> I’m pretty happy with my eleven (cough!) fifteen-pound guy. Here he is in a cuddle coma.
> 
> and no, his butt does not have a Lightning socket.
> View attachment 4958186


I was wondering if you were charging your phone.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 4, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I was wondering if you were charging your phone.


iPup 11 (cough) 15


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2021)

myke said:


> Sad to here,condolences to you and your family.


Thank you. We had 17 great years together so it's really hard.


----------



## lokie (Aug 4, 2021)

I never gave consideration to dogs eating shrooms.


----------



## Porky1982 (Aug 5, 2021)

ttystikk said:


> Thank you


You might need to get one of these mate!!
I've got 2 kids and a wife and they don't get a spot!!
Me mate did it and as you can see it's a shit tattoo but it's one of my favourites!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 5, 2021)

myke said:


> I'm 50 lbs and not an ounce more!Oh and theres a big shit over in the corner. View attachment 4958187


Something unique, special about black dogs.......they have a certain something


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 5, 2021)

You know it is a hot summer day when you melt your terrier.


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 6, 2021)

May I introduce Augustus Cornelius III. I call him Gus for short.
First family puppy since I was 5


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 6, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> May I introduce Augustus Cornelius III. I call him Gus for short.
> First family puppy since I was 5
> 
> View attachment 4959083


Those eyes!


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Those eyes!


He's an Aussiedor, his dad has Merle coat and blue eyes hoping they stay like that, fingers crossed!


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 6, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> May I introduce Augustus Cornelius III. I call him Gus for short.
> First family puppy since I was 5
> 
> View attachment 4959083


Hey....also just got new (Basset pup...."Augustus" (Augie)............Have had hounds for decades, SPCA, waifs, give-aways........not use to a new pup.....great hound but it's like chasing a two year old child all over again.


----------



## raratt (Aug 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey....also just got new (Basset pup...."Augustus" (Augie)............Have had hounds for decades, SPCA, waifs, give-aways........not use to a new pup.....great hound but it's like chasing a two year old child all over again.View attachment 4959172


----------



## Daddylonglegs92 (Aug 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Hey....also just got new (Basset pup...."Augustus" (Augie)............Have had hounds for decades, SPCA, waifs, give-aways........not use to a new pup.....great hound but it's like chasing a two year old child all over again.View attachment 4959172


Great name, he's so adorable the ears on him!


----------



## lokie (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 7, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4959814
> 
> View attachment 4959816
> 
> View attachment 4959812


Me and Odin need that last one lol yes yes we do


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 7, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Great name, he's so adorable the ears on him!


Very nice to say !


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 9, 2021)

I think mine misses fishing as much as I. Hopefully soon for us both.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

Cuddle coma



Chewie bliss



I never knew how satisfying it is to give a guy like this a safe happy home.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 9, 2021)

Daddylonglegs92 said:


> Great name, he's so adorable the ears on him!


Thanks.......I love Bassets ...hounds.....he's a busy dude.


----------



## Cycad (Aug 9, 2021)

Nope. I am _not_ accepting responsibility!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 9, 2021)

Stopped at a fruit stand today & a lady came in with an English Mastiff - same weight as our Boerboel but like 20% taller. An impressive and very lovable dog.
I'm afraid if I walked into a shelter I'd leave with a truckload of pup's.
I love dogs too much I guess.


----------



## lokie (Aug 9, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I think mine misses fishing as much as I. Hopefully soon for us both. View attachment 4961699


What could he do with 75 Billy Big Mouth Bass?













Chicago bar installs over 70 Big Mouth Billy Bass to sing popular songs in unison


CHICAGO — Remember the Big Mouth Billy Bass singing fish that was so popular back in the 90s? Well, a bar in Chicago now has more than 70 of them hanging on a wall singing popular songs in unison. …




wgntv.com




.


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 9, 2021)

Cycad said:


> View attachment 4961740
> Nope. I am _not_ accepting responsibility!


I'll take one of those please


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 9, 2021)

Cycad said:


> View attachment 4961740
> Nope. I am _not_ accepting responsibility!


How can you resist ? It's righteous dude.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 9, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I'll take one of those please


Need more people like you....so many animals hurting.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

lokie said:


> What could he do with 75 Billy Big Mouth Bass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disko fisk


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Disko fisk


With a Lute.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> With a Lute.


Nice!!


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4961819


Nice pan


----------



## raratt (Aug 9, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Nice pan


Texture of Lutefisk is described as gelatinous.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 9, 2021)

Cycad said:


> View attachment 4961740
> Nope. I am _not_ accepting responsibility!


Sure, that's how it srarts until they stea your heart".


----------



## Tangoroo (Aug 9, 2021)

This is Tango when he was a bitty...


----------



## Tangoroo (Aug 9, 2021)

He has grown a little bit since then...


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I think mine misses fishing as much as I. Hopefully soon for us both. View attachment 4961699


How are you doing?


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> View attachment 4961791
> 
> View attachment 4961792


Makes me miss @Bobby schmeckle


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> How are you doing?


I'm recovering slower than I like. TY for asking. 2 more days of Eliquis and I may get my smell and taste back. Then I can eat and more than recover. Damn pills and side effects. 

My mutt met a skunk at 4 AM. Kinda glad I can't smell right. Need to bathe him. Not sure I have the strength at the moment. Gotta do what I gotta do. 2 6" inlines helping to clean the air for the time being. 

Glad he is not happy right now. Hope he learned to not play with those "Kittties".


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 10, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I'm recovering slower than I like. TY for asking. 2 more days of Eliquis and I may get my smell and taste back. Then I can eat and more than recover. Damn pills and side effects.
> 
> My mutt met a skunk at 4 AM. Kinda glad I can't smell right. Need to bathe him. Not sure I have the strength at the moment. Gotta do what I gotta do. 2 6" inlines helping to clean the air for the time being.
> 
> Glad he is not happy right now. Hope he learned to not play with those "Kittties". View attachment 4962099


Major surgery like you had takes longer than most people think to recover from. Don't push yourself, slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Major surgery like you had takes longer than most people think to recover from. Don't push yourself, slow and steady wins the race.


TY. I assure you I can't really push myself. Only not waiting for it to happen. Putting in the work. And confusing doctors with my progress. But a blood thinner to get of and I'll be on an aspirin a day for sometime. The rest will be nature doing her thing with the right input. LOL. Animated plants.


----------



## ANC (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 11, 2021)

Waiting on power restoration and AIR CONDITIONING! Poor dog does not do heat well.


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 13, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4964376


Hey, that's Clarks "Wagon Queen Family Truckster"!


----------



## raratt (Aug 13, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Hey, that's Clarks "Wagon Queen Family Truckster"!


Vista cruiser?


----------



## lokie (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 4965357


Happy pup for sure.
+


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Happy pup for sure.
> +


Rex is such an old man.

you guys know how i felt when his sister died on me next to me in my trailer a only a couple months after the fire. Fucking killed me. 
i just don’t know how it’s going to be even possible to keep living once my boy dies.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

Honesty, i don’t hang out much in this thread because i know my boy rex will pass on me sometime soon


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Honesty, i don’t hang out much in this sub forum because i know my boy rex will pass on me sometime soon


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

The big dogs are like that unfortunately. I took my boys for a walk this afternoon (it was kinda cool) and I thought the Boerboel was gonna stroke out before we got home. Too humid & he was panting like a steam engine.
Gave him a drink & then a bath in the hose. Took him an hour to quit panting & dripping.
I feel bad.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> The big dogs are like that unfortunately. I took my boys for a walk this afternoon (it was kinda cool) and I thought the Boerboel was gonna stroke out before we got home. Too humid & he was panting like a steam engine.
> Gave him a drink & then a bath in the hose. Took him an hour to quit panting & dripping.
> I feel bad.


My boy has such a hard time getting in and out of the trailer. Getting harder and harder everyday.
We had to have his brother put down out here.
he is one of only 2 left of the litter out of 14 pups my ex bread them, Rex and only one more are still allive.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 14, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> My boy has such a hard time getting in and out of the trailer. Getting harder and harder everyday.
> We had to have his brother put down out here.
> he is one of only 2 left of the litter out of 14 pups my ex bread them, Rex and only one more are still allive.


But he's there loving you & being a big goof.
Gotta love em while they're here man.


----------



## raratt (Aug 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But he's there loving you & being a big goof.
> Gotta love em while they're here man.


He is a big loveable goofball.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 15, 2021)

Visiting my ill BIL. So happy he has a loveable companion. Diesel - he's handsome.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Our dog likes steamed zucchini.  She also likes weed leaves, go figure.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Our dog likes steamed zucchini.  She also likes weed leaves, go figure.


Lol. Bear is a vacuum cleaner when there’s weed on the ground. I gotta constantly watch that shit. A few months back he was acting weird, i was thinking, is he gonna die on me right now. Was fine the next day but i took him to the Vet. Described how he was acting and the Vet asked if he could have gotten into any marijuana. I said “AH!”

He must have vacuumed the whole shop floor. i still feel like a loser over it.


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> Lol. Bear is a vacuum cleaner when there’s weed on the ground. I gotta constantly watch that shit. A few months back he was acting weird, i was thinking, is he gonna die on me right now. Was fine the next day but i took him to the Vet. Described how he was acting and the Vet asked if he could have gotten into any marijuana. I said “AH!”
> 
> He must have vacuumed the whole shop floor. i still feel like a loser over it.


Shouldn't have really affected him though.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 16, 2021)

raratt said:


> Shouldn't have really affected him though.


He was trippin big time


----------



## raratt (Aug 16, 2021)

Aeroknow said:


> He was trippin big time


Mr Google educated me. yeah that's not a good thing.


----------



## ANC (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 18, 2021)

Would you mind moving over I don't quite have enough room here


----------



## raratt (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Aug 22, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4970554


----------



## Boogierook (Aug 22, 2021)

I work at a kennel so have dog pics for days. The black dog curled up on the bed is mine. His name is Rook and he’s a two year old Dutch Sheppard!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2021)

Boogierook said:


> I work at a kennel so have dog pics for days. The black dog curled up on the bed is mine. His name is Rook and he’s a two year old Dutch Sheppard! View attachment 4970593View attachment 4970595View attachment 4970596View attachment 4970597


Welcome to RIU.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 22, 2021)

Just wrongly hot here for my mutt and I.


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 23, 2021)

A friend's 90lb two year American/Victorian bulldog cross. Oliver is mischievous/playful and expected to fill out a bit more.

He saw the dressed up pitbull and this is the look he gave.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 23, 2021)

After a recent grooming (held phone wrong)


----------



## ANC (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 25, 2021)

Neighborhood doxie pack treed a squirrel. @BobBitchen


----------



## ANC (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 28, 2021)

Just applied to adopt this guy. Fingers crossed. Spending a lot of time watching puppy training videos these days haha


----------



## Boogierook (Aug 29, 2021)

Cute lil guy but he refuses to sit, shake, or stay!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 29, 2021)

Boogierook said:


> Cute lil guy but he refuses to sit, shake, or stay!!!
> View attachment 4975252


Mine's name was Peppi & he went rogue right about the time he hit a year old.
Had to teach him how to forage & then released him in the Everglades.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Aug 29, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> Just applied to adopt this guy. Fingers crossed. Spending a lot of time watching puppy training videos these days haha
> View attachment 4974855


Feed healthy high protein food. Give plenty of water. Read the dog. You'll be trained in no time.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 29, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Mine's name was Peppi & he went rogue right about the time he hit a year old.
> Had to teach him how to forage & then released him in the Everglades.


Adolescence brings a big shift in behavior. I remember the kits that came through our kitchen when mama was an Audubon volunteer.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

Well I guess that walk did him in


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 29, 2021)

A 60's love in......


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 29, 2021)

You don't see me lol


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 29, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Feed healthy high protein food. Give plenty of water. Read the dog. You'll be trained in no time.


i know plenty of folks that believe the stereotypes about pitties being aggressive killers, i want to have a super well behaved pup. I also have 2 cats and just found a young Persian kitty thats been hanging around my house i want to be sure i know how to establish they arent prey


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 30, 2021)

I'm sleeping do you mind


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 31, 2021)

No US Military Dogs Were Left Behind in Afghanistan, DOD Says


Pentagon officials say the caged dogs in viral photos aren’t military working dogs, all of which were evacuated.




www.defenseone.com


----------



## xtsho (Sep 1, 2021)

I love my dogs. What I don't love is stepping in one of their fresh morning treats left in the yard and not realizing until I tracked all over the house. I'm sure glad I don't have carpet.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 1, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> i know plenty of folks that believe the stereotypes about pitties being aggressive killers, i want to have a super well behaved pup. I also have 2 cats and just found a young Persian kitty thats been hanging around my house i want to be sure i know how to establish they arent prey


My bad on the delay. It is not the breed. It is the owner. My mutt is less friendly than most. 

Cats being food is avoided by bringing puppy in after the cats are established. They will train the dog with you reminding it that they are "Mine!". LOL. 

Consistency and single word commands. 

Best wishes.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 1, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> My bad on the delay. It is not the breed. It is the owner. My mutt is less friendly than most.
> 
> Cats being food is avoided by bringing puppy in after the cats are established. They will train the dog with you reminding it that they are "Mine!". LOL.
> 
> ...


I consensiously and intentionally kept our Boerboel from being fully socialized. I don't want him to like everyone and I do want him to bark at strangers. He definitely makes people take notice and I catch them looking for an "out" should they perceive the need for one.
He is just one layer of my family protection plan, but he's a damn big and imposing one.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 1, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I consensiously and intentionally kept our Boerboel from being fully socialized. I don't want him to like everyone and I do want him to bark at strangers. He definitely makes people take notice and I catch them looking for an "out" should they perceive the need for one.
> He is just one layer of my family protection plan, but he's a damn big and imposing one.


And I have the ultimate security dog. Scares me seriously. Wish the world could enjoy the big baby under the fur. Yet my verbal commands around people sound menacing still by intent. Love my mutt.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Sep 1, 2021)

Adore my baby girl and so proud of how she has accepted the stray kitten without missing a beat!


----------



## lokie (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


>


One morning while opening up my shop I'm busy turning on lights, computers etc & I see some movement outside my window (Thinking it's the fox that's been hanging around) I sneak up as close as I can & stand up only to be face to face with an 8 month old Brown Bear. Not sure who was more surprised!!


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

After losing two of the best dogs I have ever known in 2018 (one to cancer and the other had complications due to a surgery) we got this little grey girl in Sept 2019, and at the same time rescued another boy that was in a horrific situation and we knew was a bit dangerous (I call him a hungry hippo because he likes to stand in one spot and snap/lunge when he is playing but his back end has always been in rough shape (due to being in a cage I am guessing) so he is not really a danger to the other dogs).



Everything was cool and everyone got along great. I would have liked to have taken the puppy to the dog park to get her fully socialized, but the pandemic ended any thought about doing that. We had plenty of space for them all to run around and play so I was not so worried about it.



But like always, puppies grow up fast, and with the vets closed down that we wanted to go to (again pandemic) we were not able to get the little girl spayed after her first heat. It really wasn't that bad, so we didn't really feel the need to rush to get her fixed (the place we wanted to go still wasn't doing 'elective surgeries' due to the pandemic). The males (both rescues) were a little combative around her, but nothing too bad, and she had no aggression towards the older female.

But then came her second heat.



The boys were more agitated, but the bigger problem was that the little girl started going after the older female randomly and causing fights. The first couple times it was out of nowhere and I was able to stop it by tackling her and pinning her down. So we started to separate the girls and everything was a pain in the ass, but fine. Until both my wife and I messed up.

I didn't have the little girl locked up when she let in the older female and my wife came into the room with her and she was immediately attacked (they ran down a flight of stairs from a landing area as the door was shut).

I jumped in to break them up again, and my wife was screaming. That triggered the hungry hippo, who bit her causing her to scream 'Ive been bit' so I had to make the decision to quit trying to separate the girls from fighting and to turn to this guy (below) who was on a landing with my wife.



As I turned to get him off my wife, he turned and bit me in the face. I ended up with 11 stitches. At the time I thought he took my eye out (I thought the blood in it meant that it was gone).



Almost immediately after I got bit in the face, the second male (below) took out my back leg. I am pretty sure he was protecting my wife (who was screaming) and saw me moving fast at her yelling.



My wife moved past me to the other door and she was able to wrestle the little girl out of the room, with the above male behind my wife barking and growling. I was worried that she was going to get bit again, (but the little girl refused to bite us, at one point put my fist right in her mouth to disengage her from the other female to shove her out of the room so that my wife could shut the door) because she was sitting in the doorway stunned (literally could see she was in shock). I had to get her to look at me and tell her a couple times as calmly as possible that I needed her to put those two outside and shut the door and call 911.

As soon as that was happening the other male was coming from behind me barking and the older female turned and protected my back lunging at him and making him back off, which he promptly did, and I am forever thankful to her for (and really want to give her a nice treat right now thinking about it). At this point I thought that I was a goner and just did what I could to stop the fight.



Needless to say we found a vet to spay the little girl as soon as she was able to after her heat.

And everything is mostly back to normal (outside of some weird residual aggressiveness when they see each other at the fence, but it is always triggered when the males start barking at them facing off) after a couple months of wearing a muzzle and slowly bringing the pack back together (in very controlled situations, I still don't trust the females to be outside with the males together).



It took me this long to post this because I still think I have a bit of PTSD, for a good month I could not go a day without the thought of my dogs teeth coming at my face immediately followed by my back leg being taken out.


So what is the point of this TMI?

As a better man than I had said often.


None of this would have happened if we would have gotten her spayed after her first heat. Needless to say, I haven't felt like visiting this thread the last couple months as I have been healing.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> After losing two of the best dogs I have ever known in 2018 (one to cancer and the other had complications due to a surgery) we got this little grey girl in Sept 2019, and at the same time rescued another boy that was in a horrific situation and we knew was a bit dangerous (I call him a hungry hippo because he likes to stand in one spot and snap/lunge when he is playing but his back end has always been in rough shape (due to being in a cage I am guessing) so he is not really a danger to the other dogs).
> 
> View attachment 4978016
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a load to carry.
I'm glad you and your pups made it through but that's a lot of damage.
Best of luck my friend - that's a rough road to travel.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Wow, that's a load to carry.
> I'm glad you and your pups made it through but that's a lot of damage.
> Best of luck my friend - that's a rough road to travel.


Thanks man, it was so fast too. Just one slip up and maybe 20 seconds of hell.

We are all doing well though or I don't think I could have posted that.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> After losing two of the best dogs I have ever known in 2018 (one to cancer and the other had complications due to a surgery) we got this little grey girl in Sept 2019, and at the same time rescued another boy that was in a horrific situation and we knew was a bit dangerous (I call him a hungry hippo because he likes to stand in one spot and snap/lunge when he is playing but his back end has always been in rough shape (due to being in a cage I am guessing) so he is not really a danger to the other dogs).
> 
> View attachment 4978016
> 
> ...


Oh my! I'm glad you were essentially lucky. One thing I'd suggest is getting something like this





Amazon.com : Guard Dog Security Stun Gun Flashlight - Maximum Voltage - 280 Lumens - 3 Light Functions – Rechargeable Battery - Wrist Strap : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Guard Dog Security Stun Gun Flashlight - Maximum Voltage - 280 Lumens - 3 Light Functions – Rechargeable Battery - Wrist Strap : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





Keep them within easy reach and if the dogs start again walk over to those. I'd probably get a handheld type taser to keep in my pocket so I could get to the larger stun baton.

This is what I carry when I take my dogs out:


A time or two my terrier pack has voted one or another off the island and it works to shock their little butts out of that idea. I'm so glad you are ok.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Oh my! I'm glad you were essentially lucky. One thing I'd suggest is getting something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I was considering getting one of those, but got the suggestion of using a fire extinguisher as a break incase of crazy moment.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> After losing two of the best dogs I have ever known in 2018 (one to cancer and the other had complications due to a surgery) we got this little grey girl in Sept 2019, and at the same time rescued another boy that was in a horrific situation and we knew was a bit dangerous (I call him a hungry hippo because he likes to stand in one spot and snap/lunge when he is playing but his back end has always been in rough shape (due to being in a cage I am guessing) so he is not really a danger to the other dogs).
> 
> View attachment 4978016
> 
> ...


Is she Weimaraner? She has that silky look.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Is she Weimaraner? She has that silky look.


They are great danes, all of them are about 130lbs+. I do love her face!


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They are great danes, all of them are about 130lbs+. I do love her face!
> View attachment 4978171


Oh! I did not know they looked so alike.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> They are great danes, all of them are about 130lbs+. I do love her face!
> View attachment 4978171


wow you always think of great danes as big lovable goofs. That's scary, glad you're recovering.

Poodles, everyone should have poodles.


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wow you always think of great danes as big lovable goofs. That's scary, glad you're recovering.
> 
> Poodles, everyone should have poodles.


Ruh-roh!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

hanimmal said:


> Thank you, I was considering getting one of those, but got the suggestion of using a fire extinguisher as a break incase of crazy moment.


Our Beagle thinks he's a lot bigger than he really is (44 lbs) and has several times been aggressive to the Boerboel (175 lbs) - when the big guy has had enough they've had words - loud ones with teeth involved. The Mastiff basically tackles the little guy & it sounds like he's being killed and of course I jump in & drag him off by the collar. He's not ever tried to bite me (Thank God) but it's spooky to get in the middle of something like that.
I wish you the best - those situations are scary & your's looked worse than anything I've had to deal with.


----------



## hanimmal (Sep 2, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> wow you always think of great danes as big lovable goofs. That's scary, glad you're recovering.
> 
> Poodles, everyone should have poodles.


Thank you, yeah outside of wildlife they are very sweet. It was just the little girl being in her heat that caused everyone to lose their minds. I have never been around an adult female in heat so had no idea how crazy it could get.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our Beagle thinks he's a lot bigger than he really is (44 lbs) and has several times been aggressive to the Boerboel (175 lbs) - when the big guy has had enough they've had words - loud ones with teeth involved. The Mastiff basically tackles the little guy & it sounds like he's being killed and of course I jump in & drag him off by the collar. He's not ever tried to bite me (Thank God) but it's spooky to get in the middle of something like that.
> I wish you the best - those situations are scary & your's looked worse than anything I've had to deal with.


I hope your pack is all doing well too. It is very scary. And thank you again, we are all doing well, just was a eye opener for sure. We were very lucky.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 2, 2021)

Thank you + the best to you and yours as well.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 2, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4978399View attachment 4978400


Beautiful


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 2, 2021)

We think, after meeting, the male and female Basset pups are getting along just fine.


----------



## ANC (Sep 2, 2021)

If I buy a dog it will be something like this


----------



## raratt (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 5, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 4980523


Great shot,great pumpkins, beautiful hound ..........can't beat a hound........I've always wanted one of those "wiener" dogs.


----------



## Smokinggun (Sep 5, 2021)

We rescued a liter of feral kittens a couple of months ago and Tripp gave us some help domesticating them. We were very proud of him and his gentle nature.


----------



## Porky1982 (Sep 5, 2021)

Someone's at the door!!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 6, 2021)

My sister's girl, 9yo Daisy. Simply affectionate and adorable.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 4981062View attachment 4981063


Oh my, that muzzle!


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 6, 2021)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 4981062View attachment 4981063


Ellie could be a sister...


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 6, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Great shot,great pumpkins, beautiful hound ..........can't beat a hound........I've always wanted one of those "wiener" dogs.


Our wiener dog love started when we rescued one for a buddy to our new Basset hound pup years ago.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 6, 2021)

We had one when I was a kid - what a lovable pup she was too.


----------



## Porky1982 (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## r0ttie1 (Sep 6, 2021)

My gsd.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 6, 2021)

Took Wally on our daily, twilight walk. This very old Basset-Shepard ( pushing 16) still trucking along....a beautiful evening. Some prick sent him to the pound when he was 10yrs,
I got his ass right out of there. Great hound, loves people and dogs. From our last trio of hounds, Wally is the " Last of the Mohicians"............just got 2 Basset pups, starting our gang up again.


----------



## raratt (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 8, 2021)

ANC said:


>


What the............that pic is f'ing outrageous. Is that Satan's dog beast? Best yuk l've had all week. Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## ct26turbo (Sep 8, 2021)

Loki aka E.T


----------



## raratt (Sep 8, 2021)

I had a pic of our pit sitting in a car seat that was in the kitchen. Lost it when my son crashed the computer.


----------



## lokie (Sep 9, 2021)

Look a squirrel.


----------



## raratt (Sep 9, 2021)

Vicious pitty.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 9, 2021)

raratt said:


> Vicious pitty.


Not sharing treats here.


----------



## Hieronymus (Sep 9, 2021)

Some day these two will have puppies then bam I'm up like a dozen dogs. I'd definitely be dead without my dogs.


----------



## Porky1982 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

Waiting on the grandkids can be hard Lol it will get worse


----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2021)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Waiting on the grandkids can be hard View attachment 4984694View attachment 4984695View attachment 4984696Lol it will get worse




As unlikely as it sounds, scientific evidence suggests that dog saliva, and even human saliva, has some *antibacterial and antimicrobial properties*. Dog saliva is even slightly bactericidal against Escherichia coli (E. coli), and against Streptococcus canis, which can be passed from companion animals to humans.Dec 12, 2019


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4984702
> 
> As unlikely as it sounds, scientific evidence suggests that dog saliva, and even human saliva, has some *antibacterial and antimicrobial properties*. Dog saliva is even slightly bactericidal against Escherichia coli (E. coli), and against Streptococcus canis, which can be passed from companion animals to humans.Dec 12, 2019


And we just call it spreading the love lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2021)

lokie said:


> View attachment 4984702
> 
> As unlikely as it sounds, scientific evidence suggests that dog saliva, and even human saliva, has some *antibacterial and antimicrobial properties*. Dog saliva is even slightly bactericidal against Escherichia coli (E. coli), and against Streptococcus canis, which can be passed from companion animals to humans.Dec 12, 2019


I can remember my Grand Dad telling us to let the dog lick it (if you got a skinned knee or stubbed toe), "his mouth is cleaner than yours".


----------



## lokie (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Sep 14, 2021)

Our 55Kg Bull Arab (bred for hunting feral pigs) shnuggling-up with our cat.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Sep 14, 2021)

It would appear the cat's being a bit of a slut tonight......


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 14, 2021)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=271299344637102


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2021)

ANC said:


>


We don't deserve dogs.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 15, 2021)

I hope you all are doing very well. 

Dog Food WARNING!
There is a very deadly toxin in dog food containing CORN. Many brands of dog food are now being Recalled because of numerous recent dog deaths.
Please read the details using the link below:
-thank you, Bud

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/aflatoxin/


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## poundofyourfinest (Sep 18, 2021)

My new berner


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 19, 2021)

_Cpl. Rodriguez, and MWD Sisi, 3rd Law Enforcement (LE) Battalion, III MEF Information Group (MIG), prepare for their travels on Camp Hansen, Okinawa, Japan. Sisi is retiring and Cpl Rodriguez is taking 30 days of leave to get her settled at home. Military working dogs are being retired ahead of the deactivation of 3rd LE. The Marine Corps is divesting itself of LE Battalions as part of force-wide modernization efforts that will make the Marine Corps more competitive to fight a peer or near-peer threat._


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 20, 2021)

​


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 20, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 4990352View attachment 4990353


When you say “fetch the stick”, and your dog brings back a chunk of a tree.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 21, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> When you say “fetch the stick”, and your dog brings back a chunk of a tree.


Just his thing. That was stealing firewood I could barely split. And the mess he puts on my deck with limbs after a storm. Or just orally shredded wood chips of anything else.


----------



## Porky1982 (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Sep 23, 2021)

Just got in the shit for chewing on the door matt!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 24, 2021)

They had no idea who trashed the room...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 28, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Not sharing treats here.


Beautiful white teeth your dog has! I brush mine every day. Not an easy task.
This “poultry” flavored toothpaste my dog actually likes. Chewy.com is a great site.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 28, 2021)

Here’s my Cockapoo Cody enjoying the smells while sitting in the In N Out Burger drive-through. (Of course i got him a burger, he’s a great dog.) 
And yes he’s got a mohawk (now for 7+ years.)


----------



## ANC (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 29, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Beautiful white teeth your dog has! I brush mine every day. Not an easy task.
> This “poultry” flavored toothpaste my dog actually likes. Chewy.com is a great site.
> 
> View attachment 4997700


Marrow bones, pig ears, rice based dental chews, hard natural food and tree limbs work well if you avoid soft food. LOL.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Sep 30, 2021)

Good idea, i have to look into the rice based dental chews. I’ve only had dogs for 21+ years now but i learn something new every day.
Yes, soft (canned) food can be problematic. I know some folks need it for reasons but a lot of it has too much sugar type stuff added. Not good for pooch teeth.
Our vet said good healthy teeth can add 2 years to a dog’s life! I literally said holy shit!


----------



## ANC (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 3, 2021)

“You will take me for a walk. You will take me for a walk. You will take me for a walk…..”


----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2021)

​


----------



## raratt (Oct 4, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5002179​


Our dog can somehow hear when my son puts his flops on to go outside when she is sleeping.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2021)

Best test to see if your old pal is going deaf, opening the potato chip bag in the other room.


----------



## lokie (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2021)

"Are you looking at my plate?"


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 6, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167217739800309760
Me too doggo.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 6, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1167217739800309760
> Me too doggo.


He would be mad and most likely just nuzzling you. And always an extra plate here.


----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## mawasmada (Oct 8, 2021)

Greetings from our home, and our princess;
Briley.


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## mawasmada (Oct 9, 2021)

Somebody loves trips in the car, especially combined with mention of Dairy Queen and pup cups.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> View attachment 5006156
> Somebody loves trips in the car, especially combined with mention of Dairy Queen and pup cups.


For mine it's In n Out and Puppy Patties!


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 9, 2021)

ANC said:


>


C’mon now, dogs being hurt is not cool. If you’ve never been bitten by a turtle, i have and it hurts! Thank you.


----------



## lokie (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 9, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> For mine it's In n Out and Puppy Patties!


Grew up in the Pasadena area. Really miss In n Out. Double Double animal style with fries. Used to share with my folks dog, although she was more partial to pizza.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 9, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> Grew up in the Pasadena area. Really miss In n Out. Double Double animal style with fries. Used to share with my folks dog, although she was more partial to pizza.


I grew up in Westminster, small world.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 9, 2021)

Hell yeah. Lived walking distance from the one on Huntington Drive when it opened. We went to others before that one opened though. I moved away in ‘93, my parents moved in 2007.

Edit: the comment I was replying to disappeared, but it was related to an In n Out location.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 10, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I grew up in Westminster, small world.


Los Alamitos High School, first graduating class 1970.


----------



## raratt (Oct 10, 2021)

Camarillo HS, bicentennial class, just barely.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 11, 2021)

Hah! You want me to Sit and Stay?


Pbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbtt!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> View attachment 5007829View attachment 5007830
> 
> What? You want me to sit and stay?
> Well, plplplplplplplplplplplplplp!


At least you didn't eat an adult brownie he cannot have.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 11, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> At least you didn't eat an adult brownie he cannot have. View attachment 5007833


Someone’s gonna be very sleepy soon, i think.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Someone’s gonna be very sleepy soon, i think.


Just dulling the pain. Going outside to watch a lighting show still south and west of me.


----------



## raratt (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 11, 2021)

It seems huskies head into storms. Just got soaked, wind whipped and insulted by small branches and sleet. Was a sight to see stuff moving of it's own accord. Scared the hell out of me. And had to force the mutt back in the house. He's mad and holding his end of the hallway.


----------



## ct26turbo (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 13, 2021)

200+ pounds of fat lab playing tug tonight. Lighter/fatter model is visiting from the in-laws.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 13, 2021)

C. Nesbitt said:


> 200+ pounds of fat lab playing tug tonight. Lighter/fatter model is visiting from the in-laws.View attachment 5009087


Click bait. Thought I would see a big lab.


----------



## C. Nesbitt (Oct 14, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Click bait. Thought I would see a big lab.


The light colored one goes 130lbs. Overfed, but she’s a big dog.
My girl is about 85. Prednisone really hasn’t helped her weight but she’s coming off that. Goal is to get her down to 70. 
Walking them together is an adventure.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2021)

Beagle is a bit jealous, but the big boys (both of us) are in snuggle Heaven.
BTW, that's his "Blankie" that he was hugging.



And if you were wondering, it took me several painful minutes to get up off of that hard ass tile floor.


----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2021)

"What about me dad!"


----------



## lokie (Oct 14, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Beagle is a bit jealous, but the big boys (both of us) are in snuggle Heaven.
> BTW, that's his "Blankie" that he was hugging.
> 
> View attachment 5009697
> ...


The Demon was plotting.


----------



## ANC (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2021)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 18, 2021)

KANE MY RESCUE Corso Cane
Rip 6mos
Always had my back


----------



## ANC (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 19, 2021)

ANC said:


>


On no tape worm


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 21, 2021)

Extinct Japanese wolf is the closest wild relative of dogs yet found


The extinct Japanese wolf is not the direct ancestor of dogs but its DNA shows it is more closely related to those ancestors than any other wolves yet found




www.newscientist.com












The Japanese wolf is most closely related to modern dogs and its ancestral genome has been widely inherited by dogs throughout East Eurasia


The Japanese wolf ( Canis lupus hodophilax Temminck, 1839) was a subspecies of the gray wolf that inhabited the Japanese Archipelago and became extinct 100-120 years ago. In this study, we determined the whole genomes of nine Japanese wolves from the 19th- early 20th centuries and 11 Japanese...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Three Berries (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 23, 2021)

My mutt is pacing and feigning compliance with adoration. Mad as the proverbial wet hen. Bought a new retractable leash last night. He saw it. Been raining and in the 40's. Sorry "Dood".


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 23, 2021)

Really? Glad I have rain gear. Reached the I'm ignoring you point. Attempting a short frolic in the cool mist. And I get to ignore the wet dog after. Need the exercise, therapy. Give the fur balls a good loving beating. I'm getting out of the lazy boy.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 24, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> View attachment 5012162
> KANE MY RESCUE Corso Cane
> Rip 6mos
> Always had my back


Our Corso.


----------



## Porky1982 (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 24, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Our Corso.
> View attachment 5015780


Awe


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2021)

My very old hound Wally. He's still chugging along everyday but I can see him waning , fading, I'm afraid that those " black clouds" have rolled in. My best pal !


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My very old hound Wally. He's still chugging along everyday but I can see him waning , fading, I'm afraid that those " black clouds" have rolled in. My best pal !View attachment 5015875


Hopefully those clouds are still distant. We had some similar hounds when I was a young lad. Floyd, Molly, and Sadie Crook(name influenced by the last joint in her tail pointed down at 90°).


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My very old hound Wally. He's still chugging along everyday but I can see him waning , fading, I'm afraid that those " black clouds" have rolled in. My best pal !View attachment 5015875


His a good boy..


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My very old hound Wally. He's still chugging along everyday but I can see him waning , fading, I'm afraid that those " black clouds" have rolled in. My best pal !View attachment 5015875


Thanks guys, I'm sure many of you been down this road before.........quite a wound. Even the healing process is sad....It's a fade and forget , a diminishing lack to recollect , a forgetfulness. The pain eventually morphs into a foggy memory, that randomly darts in and out of your thoughts. Very considerate and touching...thanks again.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> His a good boy..


Thanks so much...I can tell from that comment that you are an animal lover. Thanks again,means a lot!


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 24, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Our Corso.
> View attachment 5015780


@doublejj Time for a Diesel pic.


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks so much...I can tell from that comment that you are an animal lover. Thanks again,means a lot!


Yeah animal lover
2 dogs 2 horses 1 goat
All family


----------



## sdboltdude (Oct 24, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Thanks guys, I'm sure many of you been down this road before.........quite a wound. Even the healing process is sad....It's a fade and forget , a diminishing lack to recollect , a forgetfulness. The pain eventually morphs into a foggy memory, that randomly darts in and out of your thoughts. Very considerate and touching...thanks again.


Never easy letting them go


----------



## doublejj (Oct 24, 2021)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> @doublejj Time for a Diesel pic.


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 24, 2021)

doublejj said:


> View attachment 5016104


Nice garden too.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2021)

sdboltdude said:


> Never easy letting them go


Ain't it a mo-foing bitch......I'd rather lose a relative.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 24, 2021)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5016075


Just love those beasts ...beautiful !


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 26, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Ain't it a mo-foing bitch......I'd rather lose a relative.


Me too. That’s because your dogs will love you unconditionally. Dogs are wonderful and pure in heart. Human relatives, a bit less so.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 26, 2021)

I use to adopt old pugs. Did three of them in a row over about 10 years, had one from a pup to 13 years for my first pug. It got too hard loosing them every 3-4 years and finding another. And in Illinois the pet adoption process sucks big time. Just another politically tied racket. I got all my 'official' adopted pets from Indiana.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 26, 2021)

Diabolical666 said:


> View attachment 3470367 View attachment 3470368 View attachment 3470369 wooow
> View attachment 3470370


Wow this guy must be rich if he's holding doge from 2015
Much meme, so wow! Don't forget about the 10% donate to dog shelters when it gets to a dollar!


----------



## mawasmada (Oct 26, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> I use to adopt old pugs. Did three of them in a row over about 10 years, had one from a pup to 13 years for my first pug. It got too hard loosing them every 3-4 years and finding another. And in Illinois the pet adoption process sucks big time. Just another politically tied racket. I got all my 'official' adopted pets from Indiana.


Indiana has many perks that way. Michigan's got plenty of hoops concerning dogs..it sucks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Indiana has many perks that way. Michigan's got plenty of hoops concerning dogs..it sucks.


Let's just say I have 3 generations of family who worked in vet clinics. Mother that and not so humane society. I volunteered as I was grounded and mom was on the clock or on call rescue crew. Anna Renton the the humane society director denied me a kitten because I had a job and would not be home 24/7. Knew me and my background beyond personally. Love Anna dearly, may she rest in peace. But I could not adopt and that was the 90's. I say it saves many an animal from neglect. Still sentences more to death and the soap factories. And yes. The destroyed animals are sold to make soap. I know. I filled 55gallon drums in a walk in freezer. 

And damn. I was going to post a happy thought.


----------



## Three Berries (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Let's just say I have 3 generations of family who worked in vet clinics. Mother that and not so humane society. I volunteered as I was grounded and mom was on the clock or on call rescue crew. Anna Renton the the humane society director denied me a kitten because I had a job and would not be home 24/7. Knew me and my background beyond personally. Love Anna dearly, may she rest in peace. But I could not adopt and that was the 90's. I say it saves many an animal from neglect. Still sentences more to death and the soap factories. And yes. The destroyed animals are sold to make soap. I know. I filled 55gallon drums in a walk in freezer.
> 
> And damn. I was going to post a happy thought.


Exactly. And now they want 20 pages of personal info with no guarantees who is going to see it or even if they saw it.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 26, 2021)

Alright I'm ready for happy making....................
Hope it clears the overcast. 

I believe @Laughing Grass said her dog would take your hand off for a treat. Mine will take your arm if not a pack member. Oddly he nibbles like a 6 week chihuahua. And that is good human jerky. LOL.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 26, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Alright I'm ready for happy making....................
> Hope it clears the overcast.
> 
> I believe @Laughing Grass said her dog would take your hand off for a treat. Mine will take your arm if not a pack member. Oddly he nibbles like a 6 week chihuahua. And that is good human jerky. LOL.
> ...


What a good boy!

Mine is just insane for jerky, all other treats he takes from your hand without a problem.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 27, 2021)

Owner Makes His Malamute Dogs The Tastiest Snacks Ever | These dogs eat better than me! | By Woof Woof | Facebook


107M views, 735K likes, 365K loves, 52K comments, 263K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Woof Woof: These dogs eat better than me!




fb.watch


----------



## DustyDuke (Oct 27, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Owner Makes His Malamute Dogs The Tastiest Snacks Ever | These dogs eat better than me! | By Woof Woof | Facebook
> 
> 
> 107M views, 735K likes, 365K loves, 52K comments, 263K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Woof Woof: These dogs eat better than me!
> ...


Ewwwwwwwww. Facebook


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Three Berries (Oct 28, 2021)

Meet Squirt, one of my rescue pugs helping out under the car. RIP


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Oct 28, 2021)

Jedi master “Good-boy-Wan Cody”


----------



## lokie (Oct 28, 2021)

Brush up on your Nihongo and check this out.


----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 30, 2021)

Well my mutt nullified my lack faith in the new retractable leash. He snapped the chocker. 225# my butt. Saw this large buck and it snorted at him from 15 yards tops. Off he went after the herd. Figured he was gone. A half mile down the trail he is just sitting there. Glad I was on a nature smoke walk. Got more exercise than expected. LOL.


----------



## ANC (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 2, 2021)

Three Berries said:


> Meet Squirt, one of my rescue pugs helping out under the car. RIP
> 
> View attachment 5018105


Adorable....Pugs are wonderful animals....he go lucky...you gave him the " Golden ticket", we call it ( like the kid on Willy Winks movie.)...righteous move dude...commendable....all my hounds have been rescue over the decades....except for the 2 new Bassets ....my wife wanted to pick out a male and female pup.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## sdboltdude (Nov 2, 2021)

ANC said:


>


He likes Vienna sausages


----------



## raratt (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 2, 2021)

Did I hear dinner will be late?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5021301


We need @Aeroknow to verify this meme.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 2, 2021)

Been a bit since I posted anything. Big guy turned 10yrs old and the not so little guy is already 6m old. Almost a 16th Chapel portrait/capture here


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2021)

A good friends boat and dog.

*“It’s absolutely incredible that we found that dog”- puppy recovered from F/V Laura*

Dylan Simard  November 2, 2021 Coast Guard, News, Newsflash 3,093 Views








Petty Officer Rafael Aguero recovers 8-month old puppy Grace.

The fishing vessel Laura capsized Monday morning after striking rocks near Sitkalidak Island, at around 7am. The four-person crew safely boarded a life raft, but Grace, the vessel’s puppy had already jumped into the freezing water and was presumed lost. A Coast Guard UH-60 had swept a five-mile area but to no avail. They turned back to nearby Air Station Kodiak to return the crew to dry land.
The next day, another Coast Guard helicopter crew went over the area, looking for evidence of a fuel spill from the F/V Laura… and perhaps, holding onto a shred of hope that Grace might still be alive. Miracles sometimes do happen in Alaska- by the Grace of dog, she was on a nearby beach.
“So the dog was directly in front of the boat, off to the side a little bit on… a narrow beach with about 20 to 40 foot cliffs all around her. And I was able to find a way- we ended up landing- I was able to find a way to sort of scramble down that cliff to grab her,” Aguero said.
That’s Petty Officer Rafael Aguero with the United States Coast Guard. He’s the rescue swimmer who got that puppy off the beach.
“She was definitely in a little bit of a shock. Definitely hypothermic. So I looked up to her and I knew she was going to be okay. She wagged her tail a little bit. And then I went, picked her up and scrambled back up the cliffs back to the helicopter,” Aguero said.
Aguero and his crew found it amazing to find her unharmed.
“To go through those conditions and spend 36 hours alone in the wilderness like that on the beach with the cold and she was otherwise okay- from what I can tell. But it’s absolutely incredible that we found that dog,” Aguero said.
The dog was reunited with her owner at Air Station Kodiak around 1:30 pm. According to Aguero, Grace is an eight month old, 80-pound pit bull/ black lab mix. And she’s doing just fine.
Unfortunately, the ship hasn’t fared so well. The wreck is still on the rocks. And according to the Alaska Department of Environmental Conservation, a five-mile long oil sheen about a mile from where the Laura hit the rocks has been sighted. Spill responders say they are monitoring the situation- the vessel’s owner estimates that there was about 3,000 gallons of diesel aboard.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 7, 2021)

When the good bed is taken, use brother as a pillow.


----------



## Three Berries (Nov 7, 2021)

More Squirt. He was a dumpster diver from the start.


----------



## raratt (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 8, 2021)

His first cone and didn’t know what to make of it. Big brother above ate half of his before he knew it was delicious


----------



## ANC (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 10, 2021)

These two are rearranging my garden beds.....doing a great job of weeding out perennials,shrubs, tree roots, bark......they are talented gardeners, lots of help....yard looking like a NASCAR TRACK....but I can't help but love them...


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 10, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> These twoView attachment 5025724View attachment 5025726View attachment 5025727 are rearranging my garden beds.....doing a great job of weeding out perennials,shrubs, tree roots, bark......they are talented gardeners, lots of help....yard looking like a NASCAR TRACK....but I can't help but love them...


Born with a set of wheels controlled by an awesome snout!


----------



## ANC (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## mawasmada (Nov 12, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> View attachment 5027074


Beautiful background too.


----------



## Porky1982 (Nov 12, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> Beautiful background too.


That beach is about 350m from my front door.
Beautiful place.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 12, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> That beach is about 350m from my front door.
> Beautiful place.


That’s awesome! I wouldn’t even go inside ever again. Just live right there on the sand under an umbrella.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 12, 2021)

my dog, I've been cleaning and he just threw a garbage bag around the room


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 12, 2021)

“Uh Dad, i’m pretty sure this is MYYY blanket!”


----------



## Porky1982 (Nov 12, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> That’s awesome! I wouldn’t even go inside ever again. Just live right there on the sand under an umbrella.


Pic from the stairs to get down to it!


----------



## raratt (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Nov 15, 2021)

Pulling my kid on his scooter.


----------



## ANC (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Nov 15, 2021)

Spoiler: Old dog learns new tricks



I have taught myself how to edit effects into videos.

Before editing.


After editing.


Simple things for simple minds? 
or
A new adventure into entertainment?


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 15, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Beautiful, just got 2 new pups.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 16, 2021)

“Let me smell your breath! Did you have BACON and OF COURSE save some for me?”


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 16, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> View attachment 5030035
> “Let me smell your breath! Did you have BACON and OF COURSE save some for me?”


Oh man ! That mug will break hearts...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 16, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Oh man ! That mug will break hearts...


Thanks Man, he’s a real doll! Makes the other dogs jealous at the dog park. He gets lots of attention when he goes up to people and makes this “Please Pet Me” face:


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 16, 2021)

My husky has been lying around outside in the cold instead of pestering me for most of the day. I love winter weather.


----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2021)

That's the weather your dog dreams about all summer.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 16, 2021)

mawasmada said:


> That's the weather your dog dreams about all summer.


Me too! Fuck Lost Angeles. It was 91F for 2 days last week. In NOVEMBER!

Edit, (i actually don’t mind it that much.) My wife is from Philly. She hates the heat in LA!


----------



## go go kid (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## mawasmada (Nov 16, 2021)

go go kid said:


> View attachment 5030306


Haha, is there an upside to killing her?!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 17, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Me too! Fuck Lost Angeles. It was 91F for 2 days last week. In NOVEMBER!
> 
> Edit, (i actually don’t mind it that much.) My wife is from Philly. She hates the heat in LA!


You could move. I promise you we LA natives would not mind


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 17, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> Thanks Man, he’s a real doll! Makes the other dogs jealous at the dog park. He gets lots of attention when he goes up to people and makes this “Please Pet Me” face:
> 
> View attachment 5030115


 This guy will have you meeting tons of folks...he's a human magnet......I never had pups, jud got a month ago(male/female Bassets).....have taken care of strays, rescues,SPCA hounds for decades.....these pups are quite the change up pace !


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 17, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> You could move. I promise you we LA natives would not mind


LOL! Yes i would be happy to clear some space here, but another would take my place, i fear.
i’m also a lifelong LA native and it’s def. getting hotter, and more crowded. Gotta stay and take care of elderly parents for a while, then off to somewhere else we shall go.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 18, 2021)

Story about millionaire dog ‘selling’ Miami villa once owned by Madonna part of long-running tale


Editor’s note: AP is replacing the story about the sale of a Miami mansion once owned by Madonna with this piece, which looks at how the tale of a German shepherd and a trust has long been used as …




ktla.com


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Nov 19, 2021)

My fellow eclipse watcher (which is kind a big since he’s blind)



those are his feet, really


----------



## go go kid (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Southernontariogrower (Nov 24, 2021)

Abby, shes about 15 now! Had to get rid of my couch as shes too old to climb up and kept whiping out! Her bed now. 6 inches so she cant fall far.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 24, 2021)

​


----------



## lokie (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 24, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> Abby, shes about 15 now! Had to get rid of my couch as shes too old to climb up and kept whiping out! Her bed now. 6 inches so she cant fall far.View attachment 5034329


What a sweetie!


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2021)

were just concidering getting a new dog, a rescue dog probably a jack russel


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> What a sweetie!


thats the oly problem though, hen they get old and theyve been such a great friend and you cant do anything to help them. its just killer, ive been through two dogs no, a jack russle named spot, because he had a black n brown patch over his left eye ,and a whippit cross name duzi, she was so timid after being abused for the first part iof her life. but she soon came out of her shell for me. probably because i love all gods creatures more then humans


----------



## ANC (Nov 24, 2021)

go go kid said:


> thats the oly problem though, hen they get old and theyve been such a great friend and you cant do anything to help them. its just killer, ive been through two dogs no, a jack russle named spot, because he had a black n brown patch over his left eye ,and a whippit cross name duzi, she was so timid after being abused for the first part iof her life. but she soon came out of her shell for me. probably because i love all gods creatures more then humans


THis is what is keeping me from getting more pets... that last day is horrid and imprints so badly on me.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2021)

this is him with my teenage love carla. first pic is to show she was stoned for the first time, after the secoond pi


----------



## ANC (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Holy crap that is so cute (the bag/dog combo).
But i would be saying quietly but very angrily at the guy “get that goddamn candy away from my dog!”


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2021)

“I love me some nacho chips!”

(*NOT for strong chewers or big dogs. Guacamole squeaker toys):




__





Guacamole - Free shipping | Chewy


Guacamole - Shop Chewy for low prices and the best products! We carry a large selection and the top brands like Frisco, Chewy Exclusives, and more. Find everything you need in one place. FREE shipping on orders $49+ and the BEST customer service!



www.chewy.com


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 26, 2021)

My pups are growing up fast....Augie has his own room now in the loft , guests can sleep on couches...


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2021)

“Go on… take the ball, TAKE IT! I f*cking dare ya!”


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> My pups are growing up fast....Augie has his own room now in the loft , guests can sleep on couches...View attachment 5035947


They grow too fast! They live too fast.


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Nov 26, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They grow too fast! They live too fast.


So very true. Pets are like a heroin high i imagine. Bring such wonderful joys but with a crash that comes too soon.

So in that case,
Hi I’m “Bud” and i’m a DOG ADDICT.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

The Bud Whisperer said:


> So very true. Pets are like a heroin high i imagine. Bring such wonderful joys but with a crash that comes too soon.
> 
> So in that case,
> Hi I’m “Bud” and i’m a DOG ADDICT.


Same here


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 27, 2021)

go go kid said:


> were just concidering getting a new dog, a rescue dog probably a jack russel


Kudos to you for looking at rescues'


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> They grow too fast! They live too fast.


That's so very true, everything is a mandala in the sense of impermanence ....fleeting love and beauty that can put a big hole in your chest. Damn animals....I love em so much I hate them.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 27, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> That's so very true, everything is a mandala in the sense of impermanence ....fleeting love and beauty that can put a big hole in your chest. Damn animals....I love em so much I hate them.


Indeed


----------



## 420God (Nov 27, 2021)

Got a couple new pups for the farm this Spring. German Shepard pitbull mixes.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 27, 2021)

BarnBuster said:


> Kudos to you for looking at rescues'


no reason to buy a new dog when theres so many abused dogs you can give love to and make the rest of there lives happy ones


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Nov 28, 2021)

Double trouble


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)

We are fostering a whippet at the moment, he seems pretty skittish of men but we are starting to come to the understanding I won't hurt him.


----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 1, 2021)

Old Friends Senior Dog Sanctuary Is the Last Pure Place Online


This dog rescue in Tennessee has more than a million fans around the world.




nymag.com













One-Time & Recurring Donations | Old Friends Senior Dog Sanctuary







ofsds.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 1, 2021)

420God said:


> Got a couple new pups for the farm this Spring. German Shepard pitbull mixes.
> View attachment 5036284View attachment 5036283


Took me a second to realize he's sitting on another dog.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 5, 2021)

ANC said:


>


Awesome photo.........captivating !


----------



## BudmanTX (Dec 5, 2021)

Really dude...comfy? Just let it all hang out huh

Quit snooring...sheesh
Love the little guy


----------



## ANC (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2021)

ANC said:


>


I think I woke up with her one morning in Toledo.......one night stand .........quit drinking for a month!


----------



## Autodoctor (Dec 6, 2021)

Needs to stop eating my edibles


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Needs to stop eating my edibles
> View attachment 5041560


That's one beautiful chunk of love !


----------



## StonedGardener (Dec 6, 2021)

Finally got this happy couple dancing ( great moves) . They were so pumped they did their first real hound howl !


----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 6, 2021)

“Sigh. I hate BATHS!”


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (Dec 7, 2021)

We make our dogs' food.
Anyone know a bone meal suitable for dog food as well as my growing mix?


----------



## ANC (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 7, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Needs to stop eating my edibles
> View attachment 5041560


LOL so stop sharing with him!!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2021)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## The Bud Whisperer (Dec 10, 2021)

Sometimes, i’ll take a nap and my boy will lie down next to me. This “open-eyes look” is him telling me “i love you, but get up and take me for a walk, you lazy-ass human!”
So to be a good Pappa, i usually DO get up to go walking.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 10, 2021)

Friend's pup Ellie is now 45lbs. The guilty look is telling that the banana wasn't placed there for size. She's only chewed one kid's homework so far.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 10, 2021)

I've posted this Newfoundland pup before - too cute not to share again. She's now a space hog at 110lbs. Gentle giant.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 10, 2021)

My chewbacca isn't so chewbacca looking anymore. Mamashark started spa day for him. We canceled this month since it's cooling down. 
Anyway. Mamashark not only tortures him with spa day but she likes to dress him up.



Lol

SH420


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## lokie (Dec 15, 2021)

Lazy fetch?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 16, 2021)

​


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 17, 2021)

Not a selfie.


----------



## raratt (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 17, 2021)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5048660


large ones


----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 18, 2021)

My real rescue dogs, just not sure if I rescued them, or them me,lol. I’m a little bit of a stray magnet. Can you pick the mother and daughter?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 18, 2021)

Paulie after an exhausting morning at the groomer’s.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2021)

My boys decided to go exploring the other day and didn't return for 12 hours. They went way out of their range for their current training collars so I ordered some new ones I can set a perimeter on.








Luxipaws™️ 2 in 1 Wireless Dog Fence & Training Collar


Rated #1 most recommended wireless dog fence & dog training collar by more than 18,000+ dog owners. SAFE, HUMANE, 3 levels of sensitivity, up to 3 dogs simultaneously. 2-in-1 Wireless Pet fence and smart dog training collar. Allows you to contain your dog to stay inside the set boundaries and...




invifence.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 19, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Paulie after an exhausting morning at the groomer’s.
> 
> View attachment 5049175


They do a great job on him.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 19, 2021)

Boxers are goobers, happy to have them at work, makes being here so much better and not as much of a chore


----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 19, 2021)

420God said:


> My boys decided to go exploring the other day and didn't return for 12 hours. They went way out of their range for their current training collars so I ordered some new ones I can set a perimeter on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful with those collars, I know nothing about brand vs performance, but my daughter just tried a set and it was a nightmare. Range inconsistent, random shocks. Also, bad design, if power is lost, collars think dog is out of range and shocks repeatedly/continuously. I guess the good ones are awesome, just a heads up.
I checked your link and sorry to say, those looks very similar.


----------



## 420God (Dec 19, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> Careful with those collars, I know nothing about brand vs performance, but my daughter just tried a set and it was a nightmare. Range inconsistent, random shocks. Also, bad design, if power is lost, collars think dog is out of range and shocks repeatedly/continuously. I guess the good ones are awesome, just a heads up.
> I checked your link and sorry to say, those looks very similar.


I'll be testing them out myself before trying them on the dogs. I am a little concerned because I have metal buildings and it says they could interfere with the signal. If these don't work I'll have to go with more expensive GPS collars. I'm on 40 acres so underground isn't an option.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 19, 2021)

Some years back I was trying to break our boy of randomly barking so I got a collar just for that & we found that when he rode in the back of the truck the wind noise set it off.

I threw it away.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 19, 2021)

420God said:


> I'll be testing them out myself before trying them on the dogs. I am a little concerned because I have metal buildings and it says they could interfere with the signal. If these don't work I'll have to go with more expensive GPS collars. I'm on 40 acres so underground isn't an option.


Maybe go on some of the gun dog/coon dog forums and see what they recommend. Probably the GPS ones I'll bet.


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 20, 2021)

On guard!!
Well sort of.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 21, 2021)

Puppy love: White House welcomes newest addition, Commander Biden


Looks like the Bidens will have one more stocking to hang on Christmas Eve.




www.whio.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 21, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473201576919642114


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 22, 2021)

_ "United States War Dog Association (USWDA) was established in 2000 by 5 dog handlers(Ron Aiello, Bucky Grimm, Bob Cicero, Bob Thompson, and Al Gunderson) who served in Vietnam. Representing the Marine Corps, Army and Air Force, they found a common bond through K-9 and formed an organization to honor war dogs; past, present, and future. USWDA started with a mission of raising money to dedicate a memorial to honor the legacy of war dogs.

The USWDA Memorial was dedicated in 2006. During this time, military working dog teams started deploying to Iraq and Afghanistan so, a new mission was born, support the current dog teams through care packages. Throughout the years, USWDA established new programs to fill in gaps of much needed support to the K-9 community and it typically was initiated from a conversation with current dog handlers. The shared bond between a nonprofit ran by dog handlers and the dog handlers currently serving was instrumental in the growth and development of USWDA.

Over the last 21 years USWDA has donated to or gifted K-9 memorials to honor our war dog legacy, shipped over 30,000 care packages to dog handlers serving overseas, and we are currently supporting over 1,000 retired military working dogs through our prescription program. 2021 is a big transition year for USWDA as a new board members have started to phase in which also consist of military dog handlers who served overseas. Please follow us as this journey continues. We are very excited for the future of this organization."_

_








United states war dogs


USWDA , Inc. is a nonprofit organization of Former and Current US Military Dog Handlers and supporting members committed to promoting the long history of the Military Service Dogs, establishing permanent War Dog Memorials, and educating the public about the invaluable service of these canines to...




www.uswardogs.org




_​


----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 22, 2021)

Not quite sure how I feel about this...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> Not quite sure how I feel about this...View attachment 5051822


IKR! Dirty socks belong in the hamper.


----------



## Tikbalang (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! Dirty sox belong in the hamper.


Sorry, that is no longer a”sock”, but Jaks favorite toy. Now it should no longer be a trigger, lol


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> Sorry, that is no longer a”sock”, but Jaks favorite toy. Now it should no longer be a trigger, lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> Sorry, that is no longer a”sock”, but Jaks favorite toy. Now it should no longer be a trigger, lol


Predictive typing  

Still triggered


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> Predictive typing
> 
> Still triggered


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 22, 2021)

raratt said:


>


I'm just playing, he's cool. He posted in my grow journal.


----------



## ChingOwn (Dec 22, 2021)

Tikbalang said:


> Not quite sure how I feel about this...View attachment 5051822


Wrong thread that's a deer


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Porky1982 said:


> On guard!!
> Well sort of.View attachment 5050945


@dangledo everytime I see this pup I think of you and I hope you have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 22, 2021)

Laughing Grass said:


> IKR! Dirty socks belong in the hamper.


Here I thought they belonged posting on RIU.


----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## ANC (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 24, 2021)

Freya the Staffie has just joined the family:


----------



## Autodoctor (Dec 24, 2021)

Too much egg nog


----------



## Porky1982 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## cannabineer (Dec 24, 2021)

Warm shoulder pup


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 24, 2021)

​


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 25, 2021)

Courthouse comfort dog Hatty melts away anxiety for reticent young abuse victims


As court operations have resumed in recent months after a pandemic hiatus, the Cook County state's attorney's first-ever courthouse comfort dog is ready to get back to helping young abuse victims find their voice.




www.chicagotribune.com


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 26, 2021)

2 days in the household & she's already found her personality:


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> 2 days in the household & she's already found her personality:


Now you can't be angry with her when she digs up your plants and chews their pots LOL


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> Now you can't be angry with her when she digs up your plants and chews their pots LOL


I only discovered this annoying little trait when I started doing the up-potting. Maybe she just wanted to get involved. Something I'll need to keep an eye on......


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 27, 2021)

TerryTeacosy said:


> I only discovered this annoying little trait when I started doing the up-potting. Maybe she just wanted to get involved. Something I'll need to keep an eye on......


I had one that would come into my grow room, jump up, grab a branch, crack it off and run away to chew on it happily. It was always amazing to see him in mid air hanging off a branch.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 27, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> I had one that would come into my grow room, jump up, grab a branch, crack it off and run away to chew on it happily. It was always amazing to see him in mid air hanging off a branch.


Hmmm...... Maybe I can train her to do the defoliation for me?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 29, 2021)

Bella loves rabbit kibble.


----------



## raratt (Dec 31, 2021)

Holy shit, Amazon just did a delivery and Roxy came up off her bed making some howl/growl noise I have never heard her do then turned on the big girl bark. She got praised for protecting us.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 2, 2022)

Sugar


----------



## Porky1982 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Porky1982 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 5, 2022)

raratt said:


> Holy shit, Amazon just did a delivery and Roxy came up off her bed making some howl/growl noise I have never heard her do then turned on the big girl bark. She got praised for protecting us.


The Amazon guy brought Ben back home the other day after I forgot his fence collar and he decided to go visit his two girlfriends up the road . They’ve all gotten to know him quite well lol. Needless to say he got a 5 star and Ben got in trouble lol.


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 6, 2022)

That’s an older pic (8 years ago) we now call him lumpy . Poor guys getting old and sore  like his old man


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 6, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> That’s an older pic (8 years ago) we now call him lumpy . Poor guys getting old and sore  like his old man View attachment 5061748


Beautiful critter !


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 6, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Beautiful critter !


Yes he sure is, he’s not very bright but sure is pretty, well was lol. He’s getting a bit rough but so am I lol. He’s comes from a line of fantastic hunting pointers. Ben was ok but I never spent time with him and birds, so he’s more of a pet. He has his own twin bed in my step daughters room with a pillow .


----------



## Porky1982 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 7, 2022)

Life doesn't get much better...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 7, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> Yes he sure is, he’s not very bright but sure is pretty, well was lol. He’s getting a bit rough but so am I lol. He’s comes from a line of fantastic hunting pointers. Ben was ok but I never spent time with him and birds, so he’s more of a pet. He has his own twin bed in my step daughters room with a pillow .


You're my kind of dog owner ! Some people should not be allowed the pleasure.....so many terrible, abusive owners. I'd love to chain up those asshole to a doghouse , leave them there and give them one cup of cheap ass nuggets twice a day........oh yea , yell at them , on and off all day , to shut the Hell up .


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 7, 2022)

just chilling


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 7, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> You're my kind of dog owner ! Some people should not be allowed the pleasure.....so many terrible, abusive owners. I'd love to chain up those asshole to a doghouse , leave them there and give them one cup of cheap ass nuggets twice a day........oh yea , yell at them , on and off all day , to shut the Hell up .


Dogs deserve so much better than many of them have. I would adopt a couple more but the 170 lb Boerboel already takes up Sumo Wrestler sized space & food (and poo for that matter - not that I've followed many large Japanese wrestlers with a shovel).

When I did I was drinking - in my defense.


----------



## myke (Jan 7, 2022)

Only minus 26c today. Dog seems to love it.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## DCcan (Jan 8, 2022)

The only time they share a bed is winter.
They just got their job for the day, "watch the house", so they are bumming.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 8, 2022)

On the Passing of My Mutt Truman and Why Support Dogs Can Help Veterans


"Truman bought me critical time to figure things out and find other avenues to nurture my mental health."




www.military.com


----------



## Budley Doright (Jan 8, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> You're my kind of dog owner ! Some people should not be allowed the pleasure.....so many terrible, abusive owners. I'd love to chain up those asshole to a doghouse , leave them there and give them one cup of cheap ass nuggets twice a day........oh yea , yell at them , on and off all day , to shut the Hell up .


No dog house for him lol. We crated him for 1 day when we brought him home then felt horrible so never again and never once did he have an accident. Fuck he gets breakfast of bacon eggs and toast (partner cooks it as I shake my head at her). His dinner is exactly what we eat. She gave him steak and lobster on news years . He’s 13 so it doesn’t seem to effect his health and I can’t tell her otherwise ! She treats him like her baby. It’s amazing watching the family dynamic with me being his dad (listens to me) mom being mom whom he goes to when hurt and the kid who he antagonizes as her him lol. Hopefully he’ll be with us for a bit longer but it’s getting near the end I fear  he’s had a few scares the last few months .


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 8, 2022)

Budley Doright said:


> No dog house for him lol. We crated him for 1 day when we brought him home then felt horrible so never again and never once did he have an accident. Fuck he gets breakfast of bacon eggs and toast (partner cooks it as I shake my head at her). His dinner is exactly what we eat. She gave him steak and lobster on news years . He’s 13 so it doesn’t seem to effect his health and I can’t tell her otherwise ! She treats him like her baby. It’s amazing watching the family dynamic with me being his dad (listens to me) mom being mom whom he goes to when hurt and the kid who he antagonizes as her him lol. Hopefully he’ll be with us for a bit longer but it’s getting near the end I fear  he’s had a few scares the last few months .


Went though that dark cloud ( hounds getting real old , ya start to worry everyday) three times in past two years until they hit end of the road. What a bitch losing your best friends in the whole fucking world. Been through it many times , never hurts any less. I told my kids that we take the hit at the end so the dog could be loved and have a good life.


----------



## tkmk (Jan 8, 2022)

Coopers first time seeing snow. I dont think i have ever seen him happier. He eats the snow even at full sprint lol


----------



## lokie (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## J2M3S (Jan 10, 2022)

My boy @ 9 Weeks.


----------



## tkmk (Jan 10, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> My boy @ 9 Weeks.


So adorable


----------



## J2M3S (Jan 10, 2022)

tkmk said:


> So adorable


Soon to be a monster like his father


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 12, 2022)

The ankle biters crew..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 12, 2022)

The little sister of the crew.. her and her three brothers are all the same age.. they are palm x pug x Chihuahua mixes
She's runted.. lol


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

Saw an _enormous _ Cane Corso at Tractor Supply today. He washed one of my hands, good boy!


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

Also, guess who hates baths. Sunbeam to the rescue!


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 15, 2022)

Someone needs a haircut 
Mamashark trimmed around his eyes 



SH420


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Someone needs a haircut
> Mamashark trimmed around his eyes
> 
> View attachment 5067980
> ...


Don’t they look so good right after a trim?


----------



## raratt (Jan 15, 2022)

I have a shorthair dog.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

raratt said:


> I have a shorthair dog.


That makes for quicker hangovers!


----------



## lokie (Jan 15, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> Saw an _enormous _ Cane Corso at Tractor Supply today. He washed one of my hands, good boy!


Size comparison.

not my pic


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 15, 2022)

lokie said:


> Size comparison.
> View attachment 5067993
> not my pic


This one was a pup. No more than 110 pounds.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 16, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> Soon to be a monster like his father


What breed? Presa Canario?


----------



## Montuno (Jan 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> Size comparison.
> View attachment 5067993
> not my pic


Pero eso no es un Cane Corso, no? Imposible con ese tamaño. Parece un cruce de Dogo Alemán, quizá con Mastín Napolitano...
La caída de belfos es otra pista, creo.

But that's not a Cane Corso, is it? Impossible with that size. It looks like a German Dogo cross, maybe with Neapolitan Mastiff?
The drooping of the flews is another clue, I think.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Pero eso no es un Cane Corso, no? Imposible con ese tamaño. Parece un cruce de Dogo Alemán, quizá con Mastín Napolitano...
> La caída de belfos es otra pista, creo.
> 
> But that's not a Cane Corso, is it? Impossible with that size. It looks like a German Dogo cross, maybe with Neapolitan Mastiff?
> The drooping of the flews is another clue, I think.


That is not my dog or pic.

The almighty Google says it is so there is that.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Pero eso no es un Cane Corso, no? Imposible con ese tamaño. Parece un cruce de Dogo Alemán, quizá con Mastín Napolitano...
> La caída de belfos es otra pista, creo.
> 
> But that's not a Cane Corso, is it? Impossible with that size. It looks like a German Dogo cross, maybe with Neapolitan Mastiff?
> The drooping of the flews is another clue, I think.


you made me look up flews/belfos. I have a new word!


----------



## Montuno (Jan 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> That is not my dog or pic.
> 
> The almighty Google says it is so there is that.
> 
> View attachment 5068415


De echo, la foto tiene algún falseo o plano extraño que hace parecer al perro mucho mayor: solo hay que fijarse en la imposible desproporción entre los ojos de humano y perro.

In fact, the photo has some strange distortion or shot that makes the dog look much bigger than the human: just look at the impossible disproportion between the eyes of the human and the dog.
Montuno, who is not almighty but knows about real dogs, tells you this.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> you made me look up flews/belfos. I have a new word!
> 
> View attachment 5068425


Eso indica mucho sobre la línea genética del animal : si es la raza original o a sido modificada bajo un simple estándar de "belleza".
Un perro de una raza de guarda/defensa que pueda morderse sus propios belfos, indica que es una degeneración moderna en busca de un aspecto estético determinado, aunque vaya en dirección totalmente opuesta a facilitar su función zootécnica.

This indicates a lot about the genetic line of the animal: if it is the original breed or if it has been modified under a simple "beauty" standard.
A dog of a guard/defense breed that can bite its own flews, indicates that it is a modern degeneration in search of a certain aesthetic aspect, even if it goes in the opposite direction of facilitating its zootechnical function.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

“I know you dropped a beef. I’m sure of it! Here, beefie!”


Montuno said:


> Eso indica mucho sobre la línea genética del animal : si es la raza original o a sido modificada bajo un simple estándar de "belleza".
> Un perro de una raza de guarda/defensa que pueda morderse sus propios belfos, indica que es una degeneración moderna en busca de un aspecto estético determinado, aunque vaya en dirección totalmente opuesta a facilitar su función zootécnica.
> 
> This indicates a lot about the genetic line of the animal: if it is the original breed or if it has been modified under a simple "beauty" standard.
> A dog of a guard/defense breed that can bite its own flews, indicates that it is a modern degeneration in search of a certain aesthetic aspect, even if it goes in the opposite direction of facilitating its zootechnical function.


I do appreciate your posting in Spanish with English translation. Yo se cien palabras pero Usted me ayuda.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

“You dropped a beef. I smell it. I shall find the beef. I will make it mine. Here beefy beefy goodness! Come to dog.”


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

cannabineer said:


> “You dropped a beef. I smell it. I shall find the beef. I will make it mine. Here beefy beefy goodness! Come to dog.”
> 
> View attachment 5068434


Little love particle has already had 5 bits of lean beef. But as we all know:


----------



## J2M3S (Jan 16, 2022)

Montuno said:


> What breed? Presa Canario?


Cane Corso. His Dad weighs 145 lbs. Mom is 120 lbs.


----------



## J2M3S (Jan 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> That is not my dog or pic.
> 
> The almighty Google says it is so there is that.
> 
> View attachment 5068415


This dog is named Bruce Wayne and is indeed a
Cane Corso.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 16, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> This dog is named Bruce Wayne and is indeed


----------



## Montuno (Jan 16, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> This dog is named Bruce Wayne and is indeed a
> Cane Corso.


No.


J2M3S said:


> This dog is named Bruce Wayne and is indeed a
> Cane Corso.


Me parece que os están vendiendo mestizos de Dogo Alemán y Mastín Napolitano con Cane Corsos. Repasa el estándar oficial del Cane Corso y comparalo con el peso de los tuyos.
Y el de la foto igual. 
Mira está otra foto: otro criador anunciando Cane Corso, pero parecen mestizos de Mastín Napolitano.

It seems to me that you are being sold German Dogo and Neapolitan Mastiff mongrels with Cane Corsos. Review the official standard of the Cane Corso and compare it with the weight of yours.





__





Standard del Cane Corso (FCI) | "Il Cane dei Briganti"


Informaciones sobre el estandard oficial del cane corso italiano, calificado por el FCI




briganti.es





And the one in the photo is the same. 
Look at this other photo: another breeder advertising Cane Corso, but they look like Neapolitan Mastiff mongrels.


----------



## lokie (Jan 16, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> This dog is named Bruce Wayne and is indeed a
> Cane Corso.


Youtube says it is so.





Batdog


----------



## Montuno (Jan 16, 2022)

lokie said:


> Youtube says it is so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed what I supposed: it is a simple "beauty bandog": apart from the contamination of German Dogo and Neapolitan Mastiff of Beauty, we can see the very small size of its teeth, as well as that in a bite test it would bite its own lips.
And indeed, it is from the German Dogo used in these crosses that the drooping of the flewsiness comes from.
It is the same degeneration that is observed in many "authentic" breeds sold only for aesthetics: the example of the German Shepherds (American beauty line) that can hardly walk with their croup and hands dragging, are the example of where this degeneration ends.
Thanks for the video!


----------



## Montuno (Jan 16, 2022)

Mirad, estos si son Cane Corsos de verdad: son más pequeños (pero menos toscos y más ágiles) que los gigantes que antes hacían pasar por auténticos (Repasad los estándares oficiales)
Sus dentaduras si son cosa sería, no como el pobre del vídeo: podéis verlos siendo testados en protección.

Look, these are real Cane Corsos: they are smaller (but less clumsy and more agile) than the giants they used to pass off as real ones (check the official standards).
Their teeth are real, not like the poor guy in the video: you can see them being tested in protection.


----------



## Montuno (Jan 16, 2022)

Pd: the first mistake of the humans in my last linked video, when they provoke redirected aggression between the two dogs subjected to guard test, is passable.
But the two assholes who let their dogs almost fight each other in the middle of a dog club, is a crime.


----------



## lokie (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Montuno (Jan 19, 2022)

Authentic German Shepherd (European working line), in anti-helicopter alert position:
(One of my dogs, YAKO)


----------



## ANC (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jan 21, 2022)

Ex #1 used to raise and train search and rescue dogs. 

As a child she would hide in the forest then the German Shepherds would be released, sometimes miles away. 
She would tell of hours spent in a hole covered by tree limbs and leaves waiting to be "rescued" with only a packed lunch and a walkie-talkie.





Those dogs were not trained for avalanche rescue.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 22, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I love that dog...nice trick. 
Miss Snarly been chasing me with a dead skunk since Christmas, her new best friend.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 22, 2022)

Montuno said:


> Authentic German Shepherd (European working line), in anti-helicopter alert position:
> (One of my dogs, YAKO)
> 
> View attachment 5070090
> ...


----------



## Montuno (Jan 22, 2022)

DCcan said:


>


Heh, heh, heh...(Yako laughs thinking about when the helicopter guy comes down to put the rope on him...)





ANC said:


>


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 23, 2022)

got to get them licks in lol


----------



## Montuno (Jan 23, 2022)

For a few laughs....: (German Working Shepherd, "Xanuk vom grauen Star" in I.G.P. competition):

Min 5 to 8:


----------



## raratt (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## myke (Jan 24, 2022)

Just another day at the park.


----------



## myke (Jan 25, 2022)

Hey guys a fella had to put down his dog yesterday. He posted in the Gaia green thread. He doesn’t speak English. It will just get lost in that thread. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/official-gaia-green-grow-method.1026893/page-24#post-16771937


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2022)

myke said:


> Hey guys a fella had to put down his dog yesterday. He posted in the Gaia green thread. He doesn’t speak English. It will just get lost in that thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/official-gaia-green-grow-method.1026893/page-24#post-16771937


I tried to help. My French sucks.


----------



## ANC (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 27, 2022)

*Marine Corps Lance Cpl. Manny, the Marine Corps Recruit Depot San Diego’s official mascot, runs through an obstacle at the installation, Jan. 19, 2022. **Photo By: Marine Corps Sgt. Christopher Madero*​


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2022)

Tater <3


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Tater <3
> 
> View attachment 5076069


He looks comfy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2022)

dstroy said:


> Tater <3
> 
> View attachment 5076069


Teeter.


----------



## DurumGallico (Jan 28, 2022)

Why just dogs ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2022)

DurumGallico said:


> Why just dogs ?
> View attachment 5076108


Start a "Just cats" if you like.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

__





Just Cats


Just so TNT is not accused of being speciesist, here is a place to post all things Cat. A safe place for @StonedFarmer to come and quietly meditate and gather peace of mind. Let the feline follies begin.



rollitup.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Teeter.


well now I wish I had paramount network.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> well now I wish I had paramount network.


It's a really cool series with lots of twist's - Teeter is a cool character that I'd definitely want on my side.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> It's a really cool series with lots of twist's - Teeter is a cool character that I'd definitely want on my side.


I watched the preview and was like why haven't I heard of this.

It is cheap, only $5.99 CAD per month.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> well now I wish I had paramount network.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I watched the preview and was like why haven't I heard of this.
> 
> It is cheap, only $5.99 CAD per month.


You won't be disappointed.

Just don't get in Rip or Beth's way - they'll run you down.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jan 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You won't be disappointed.


I've lost track of how many different streaming services we subscribe to.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Just don't get in Rip or Beth's way - they'll run you down.


I'd like to be in Beth's way, in a good way... DAYUM. She needs to do more bathing in the horse trough.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> I'd like to be in Beth's way, in a good way... DAYUM. She needs to do more bathing in the horse trough.


The side shots were pretty nice.
I'm sure she's a good girl.


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I'm sure she's good.


fify
I don't think she has a bad angle...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jan 28, 2022)

I wasn’t going to say anything on here and just keep it to myself but.
I had Rex put down yesterday. I am destroyed from this but he was suffering. I knew it was time.
4/20/2011~1/27/2022.
RIP my Rexy Boy.

dude almost made it to 11! Pretty old for a French Mastiff. Out of 15 pups he was the last. That’s crazy. His sister Bella died on me just under 8yo?


----------



## raratt (Jan 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I wasn’t going to say anything on here and just keep it to myself but.
> I had Rex put down yesterday. I am destroyed from this but he was suffering. I knew it was time.
> 4/20/2011~1/27/2022.
> RIP my Rexy Boy.
> ...


So sorry bro, he was a good guy.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I wasn’t going to say anything on here and just keep it to myself but.
> I had Rex put down yesterday. I am destroyed from this but he was suffering. I knew it was time.
> 4/20/2011~1/27/2022.
> RIP my Rexy Boy.
> ...


I feel ya my friend.
Big dogs dump their heart out on you & don't last that long.

Sorry man.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 28, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I wasn’t going to say anything on here and just keep it to myself but.
> I had Rex put down yesterday. I am destroyed from this but he was suffering. I knew it was time.
> 4/20/2011~1/27/2022.
> RIP my Rexy Boy.
> ...


I'm so sorry Aero, they are so hard to lose.


----------



## lusidghost (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 4, 2022)

LOL,


----------



## lokie (Feb 4, 2022)

Too much wine?


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 5, 2022)

Don't know anything about this organization other than what's in the article. BB has wasted money on worse things.









Mo. Woman Who Couldn't Bear the Thought of Old Dogs Dying Alone Turns Home into Canine Hospice


Valerie Reid started the nonprofit Whispering Willows Senior Dog Sanctuary in 2017 and now cares for around 80 aging canines at one time




people.com












Ways to Give


Ways to Give Thanks to so many, 2021 was a wonderful year for the senior dogs. To see how you can help our senior dogs in 2022 scroll down!



www.whisperingwillowsseniordogsanctuary.com












Check out my list on Amazon






www.amazon.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

How can those front paws not get cramped??


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> How can those front paws not get cramped??
> View attachment 5080926


Dam good looking pup you got there


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Dam good looking pup you got there


Thank you - he's my giant cuddle buddy.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 6, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Thank you - he's my giant cuddle buddy.


No need for a an electric blanket lol I'm being ignored right now


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 6, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> No need for a an electric blanket lol View attachment 5080941I'm being ignored right now


We can't let our big boy on the furniture or bed any longer - he takes up as much room (+ a bunch more) as I do !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 7, 2022)

This is what he looks like if he caught that stingy bug.



Actually his foot is under his lip. Lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 7, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> This is what he looks like if he caught that stingy bug.
> 
> View attachment 5081623
> 
> Actually his foot is under his lip. Lol.


Jalapeno sky raisins


----------



## Unga Bunga (Feb 8, 2022)

Always thought I'd end up with a big dog . I'm the guy who's your dogs favorite visitor , but never had a dog . I just "adopted" yours...

People would always ask me why I didn't have my own , even offering quality Lab pups for free . My life for a long time just wasn't conducive to having a dog for the dogs sake . I often said that one day things would change and the right dog would fall into my lap . Kismet type shit .

After 36 years in an industry currently on life support , I got laid off . No more crazy hours , life changed greatly for both better and worse . 

My niece heard of a dog living with an abusive family , getting beaten and kicked . She had someone tell them she'd take the dog that day or she'd report them to animal control . They said come get the little asshole .

After she got him she had landlord issues and had to re-home him . Little bastard hated men but I took him . Fast forward 3 years and he's a different dog . Cool as a cucumber , my perfect dog match for this point in my life .

Little dude , big personality . Friggin kismet I tell ya....


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Feb 8, 2022)

It would appear our new little Miss is a bit of a strumpet & has a penchant for threesomes.......


----------



## tomasmz (Feb 8, 2022)

I just can't look at them, they just kill me, they're really cute.


----------



## NotTheRobot (Feb 8, 2022)

Dogs need a purpose. Beer sniffers are trained the same as a drug pup but for beer.

You may be asking where's the beer. Funny story ...


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 8, 2022)

I need a dogo! I plan to get a little guy like this but money is tight right now & these guys, Bernedoodles. costs thousands. This is my brother's pup, Bueller. He is funny as hell.


----------



## Kgrim (Feb 8, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Always thought I'd end up with a big dog . I'm the guy who's your dogs favorite visitor , but never had a dog . I just "adopted" yours...
> 
> People would always ask me why I didn't have my own , even offering quality Lab pups for free . My life for a long time just wasn't conducive to having a dog for the dogs sake . I often said that one day things would change and the right dog would fall into my lap . Kismet type shit .
> 
> ...


"Kismet" or not, it was kinda meant to be, for the both of you. I had a similar situation, my friends mom had a chocolate Lab, and when she got sick, she couldn't handle him anymore. None of her 5 boys wanted "Hershey" because to Be honest, he was an asshole. He would get into the trash, shred flip-flops, destroy baseball hats, and was just an undisciplined, stubborn mess, and nobody wanted him. Reannie was a wonderful woman, but didn't have the heart to discipline him. I got the call, and said WTF, I'll take him, I couldn't let him go to someone who didn't know him, I had been around him since he was 8 weeks old. So, he was a wreck when I went to pick him up, Reannie was in the hospital, and Hershey would not leave her room, and hadn't eaten in over a week. The 1st 2 days, he got into the trash, & shredded my favorite flip-flops, needless to say, we had a very long heart to heart discussion. Within 10 minutes after we talked, he mowed thru a whole bowl of food, and relaxed for the night. Hershey then went EVERYWHERE with me, and was the best dog one could ask for. He became an Icon at my favorite bar & car shows. He became an "off leash" dog and would not leave my side, unless given permission, he wouldn't do anything until he had permission. Got him when he was 4, and we enjoyed 11 years awesomeness together, and everyone was blown away at the dog he had become after picking him up, even when we visited Reannie, he was on his best behavior. It tore my heart out having to put him to sleep, but it was time, and he and I both knew it. We took a walk, had a very long talk, gave him some of his favorite treats, and a few "special" treats, and off we went. It was the only time in 11 years that he went willingly into the Vets office & didn't growl at the Vet, he understood that he was crossing the Rainbow Bridge to be back at Reannies side.
Sorry for the long rant, but miss my big guy.

Hope you and your "rescue" pup have many many years of enjoyment together!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's amazing to see pups make a turn for the best when they have some structure and someone who "TRULY" loves them when they were not the "best" dogs at first.


----------



## NotTheRobot (Feb 8, 2022)

Kgrim said:


> "Kismet" or not, it was kinda meant to be, for the both of you. I had a similar situation, my friends mom had a chocolate Lab, and when she got sick, she couldn't handle him anymore.
> ---
> Sorry for the long rant, but miss my big guy.


Putting them down is the hardest part of having most pups.

My neighbor had a black lab that ran over to our place and played with my 2 dogs. UPS showed up one day and I can still remember the black lab with hair up on the back, fangs out, and lots of growling going on. Labs can be really good property guards. My experience is they usually they just want to carry something in their mouth and hit the water when they get a chance.

This is a pic of Shadow who was really hard to say good-bye to. The veterinarians used to tell us he was fat but it was always amusing to watch them trying to walk him when he saw us in the waiting room after a shot or something. He wasn't tall but about 110 lbs. and the vets usually ran over to see us for some reason :=).


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 8, 2022)

NotTheRobot said:


> Putting them down is the hardest part of having most pups.
> 
> My neighbor had a black lab that ran over to our place and played with my 2 dogs. UPS showed up one day and I can still remember the black lab with hair up on the back, fangs out, and lots of growling going on. Labs can be really good property guards. My experience is they usually they just want to carry something in their mouth and hit the water when they get a chance.
> 
> ...


I had the opportunity to be around championship labs. The family dog of my in-laws liked water more than land. We would throw a cinder block into the water and he would dive in to get it. All you would see was a tail wagging above the water then he would come out with a cinder block in his mouth. He loved retrieving rocks and things out of the water so much that it wore his teeth down.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 8, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> I need a dogo! I plan to get a little guy like this but money is tight right now & these guys, Bernedoodles. costs thousands. This is my brother's pup, Bueller. He is funny as hell.
> 
> View attachment 5081983


The best dogs are those on deathrow in the shelter. I highly recommend giving a dog a life.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 9, 2022)

Want!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Want!
> 
> View attachment 5082586


You have really skinny legs and . . . balls


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 10, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You have really skinny legs and . . . balls


And tiny feet!


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 11, 2022)

​


----------



## BobBitchen (Feb 12, 2022)

teamwork


----------



## Pwnstarqt (Feb 12, 2022)

My pair of Heelers in a rare moment of down time. Love my doggos so so much.


----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## fishwhistle1 (Feb 13, 2022)

Here’s the newest member of our family. Little guy is a pile of fun and laughs. 

He’s growing like a weed


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 13, 2022)

fishwhistle1 said:


> Here’s the newest member of our family. Little guy is a pile of fun and laughs.
> View attachment 5084886View attachment 5084887
> He’s growing like a weed


Our babies have that duck as well but ours has lost a lot of weight - I think he found Jenny Craig.


----------



## fishwhistle1 (Feb 13, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Our babies have that duck as well but ours has lost a lot of weight - I think he found Jenny Craig.


He loves that thing even when he’s playing with something else he has it hanging out of his mouth


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 13, 2022)

my 9 month old Doberman pitbull mix. She’s in heat right now and is really hankering for a big fat helping of dick.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 14, 2022)

They all got new toys but they don't all look this cute with 



Now they're all growling at each other. Lol my new toy!!!

SH420


----------



## Unga Bunga (Feb 14, 2022)

The masked cookie bandit...


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> The masked cookie bandit...
> 
> View attachment 5085752


I tried that with my dog. This was the best that I could get. We've agreed to never try again.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> They all got new toys but they don't all look this cute with
> 
> View attachment 5085749
> 
> ...


You have the cutest pup on RIU.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> You have the cutest pup on RIU.


Aww, thank you. I'll let fuzzy face know you said so.

SH420


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2022)

I was going to argue and post a few of my puppy pics but she's right. That pink ball and that face ahhhh melts my heart


----------



## raratt (Feb 15, 2022)

WHAAAAT?


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 15, 2022)

The original calfpigdog. She's 11 and acts like she's 2.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I was going to argue and post a few of my puppy pics but she's right. That pink ball and that face ahhhh melts my heart


I tell mine he's the cutest pupper in the world but secretly lust for Shrxy's dog.


----------



## lokie (Feb 15, 2022)

Florida Firefighters Rescue 'Very Friendly' Dog Trapped in 15-Foot Hole


Firefighters from the South Walton Fire District saved a dog stuck in a narrow hole and then filled the hole to prevent further accidents in Paxton, Florida




people.com


----------



## Unga Bunga (Feb 15, 2022)

Just chillin'...


----------



## shrxhky420 (Feb 15, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I was going to argue and post a few of my puppy pics but she's right. That pink ball and that face ahhhh melts my heart


Mamashark took another picture. I only just saw it.



It's really funny cause big mama in the background is looking all shitty. Fuck yo smoochie poochie 

SH420


----------



## Unga Bunga (Feb 15, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Mamashark took another picture. I only just saw it.
> 
> View attachment 5086193
> 
> ...


I joke with my neighbors who have cute little dogs that they better keep an eye on them or I might dognap them . Smootchie Poochie falls into my dognapping category !

Big Mama has that same scowl my Jake gives me when I piss him off . Keepers they are .


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 16, 2022)

.

Sulley. Got him at the shelter, they thought he might need to be put down because of an infection. 12 years later and he's great.



.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 16, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> View attachment 5084819


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 16, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5086485


My father used to pull up one of our dogs onto his lap on cold days and say "Turn your heater on".


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 16, 2022)

Demand for service dogs unleashes a 'Wild West' market


Service dogs can help people with ailments from autism to epilepsy, but a trained dog can cost up to $40,000 — and insurance won’t cover it.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## mudballs (Feb 16, 2022)

Question for the dog community.
I'm legit considering getting a corgi finally...but i want him/her to have a big brother. Is there an ideal match for a corgi in your opinion? Is there breeds i should flat out avoid two dog combos with? Thnx


----------



## Unga Bunga (Feb 16, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Question for the dog community.
> I'm legit considering getting a corgi finally...but i want him/her to have a big brother. Is there an ideal match for a corgi in your opinion? Is there breeds i should flat out avoid two dog combos with? Thnx


If you raise both pups together I'd think they'd be fine regardless of breed . I'm not an expert though , just a long time student of dog behavior . 

Pics are of course mandatory when pup(s) come home !


----------



## Laughing Grass (Feb 16, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Question for the dog community.
> I'm legit considering getting a corgi finally...but i want him/her to have a big brother. Is there an ideal match for a corgi in your opinion? Is there breeds i should flat out avoid two dog combos with? Thnx


here's an article about companion dogs for corgis. No experience with the breed myself. 





__





Top 10 Compatible Breeds For Corgis (Best Companions!) – The Puppy Mag







www.thepuppymag.com


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 17, 2022)

mudballs said:


> Question for the dog community.
> I'm legit considering getting a corgi finally...but i want him/her to have a big brother. Is there an ideal match for a corgi in your opinion? Is there breeds i should flat out avoid two dog combos with? Thnx


Another corgi


----------



## mudballs (Feb 17, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Another corgi


The thing is im out in the boonies...cows, horses, donkeys, coyotes, snakes, huge fkn owl in the back acreage, water moccasins, other abandoned dogs. I need a bodyguard if im gonna bring this smile factory into my hostile environment....but which one...labradors top of list so far.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Feb 17, 2022)

Hard to go wrong with a lab . I'm partial to chocolates but they're all awesome . My personal all time favorite was this girl...



Her brother was a brute , his ashes were mixed with his masters when he passed away at 50 . The urn was draped with his duck calls and string of bird bands . They're together forever somewhere , flocks of ducks and geese bombing into the decoy spread one after another...


----------



## lokie (Feb 17, 2022)

No olives please.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Feb 18, 2022)

King of snooze....


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 18, 2022)

Angie and I had a movie night.He loves action, R rated movies !


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Angie and I had a movie night.He loves action, R rated movies !View attachment 5087951View attachment 5087952


Not f'ing " Angie ".........Augie


----------



## raratt (Feb 18, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Not f'ing " Angie ".........Augie


I thought so...lol.


----------



## StonedGardener (Feb 18, 2022)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Sulley. Got him at the shelter, they thought he might need to be put down because of an infection. 12 years later and he's great.
> 
> ...


Looks like he has it real tough.......looks damn cozy !


----------



## 420God (Feb 20, 2022)

One year.


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 21, 2022)

Kids dogs, rottyx,French bulldog (funny bastard),Jack Russell proper smart.


----------



## BarnBuster (Feb 21, 2022)

jungle666 said:


> Kids dogs, rottyx,French bulldog (funny bastard),Jack Russell proper smart.


awww, that Rottweiler face looks just like the one I had. Smartest, most level headed dog I ever had.


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 21, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> awww, that Rottweiler face looks just like the one I had. Smartest, most level headed dog I ever had.


Got a great tempremet, the pups anoy her all day, doesn't bother her


----------



## JimyTheCook (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 24, 2022)

Re-upping this guy because we need more dog posts.
That's my younger brother, the one on the left.


----------



## ANC (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Offmymeds (Feb 26, 2022)

My sister always said that if she was to be reincarnated she wants to come back as a dog in our family.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Feb 26, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> My sister always said that if she was to be reincarnated she wants to come back as a dog in our family.


I took an internet test years ago , the questions were actually quite telling of personality traits . It was a test that told you what kind of animal you would be reincarnated as and what percentage of the population is a "better'" person than you .

I'm coming back as a bear . I'm in the 75th percentile . It said I'm a nice guy , just don't piss me off...


----------



## 420God (Feb 27, 2022)

Clipped the laser on his training collar and watched him go nuts for an hour.


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 27, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> My sister always said that if she was to be reincarnated she wants to come back as a dog in our family.


I'm not coming back unless I'm 6' tall, non-negotiable. Of course I'll be 6' in a 7' world, sucks. I need to reformat my demands.


----------



## DCcan (Feb 28, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I'm not coming back unless I'm 6' tall, non-negotiable. Of course I'll be 6' in a 7' world, sucks. I need to reformat my demands.


What's your favorite snack?


----------



## jungle666 (Feb 28, 2022)

DCcan said:


> What's your favorite snack?


You


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm tempted to see if my Chihuahua and Chiweenie can be trained to hunt truffles. I think they'd just run off and get lost in the woods. I'm not a big fan of truffles anyway. I think they're overrated.









With a bit of training, any breed of dog can hunt Oregon truffles


Thirty dogs competed in the North American Truffle Dog Championship, known as the Joriad, to see who could find the most Oregon truffles in a timed hunt.




www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I'm tempted to see if my Chihuahua and Chiweenie can be trained to hunt truffles. I think they'd just run off and get lost in the woods. I'm not a big fan of truffles anyway. I think they're overrated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think we need pics of your chihuahua and chiweenie so we can make informed comments.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think we need pics of your chihuahua and chiweenie so we can make informed comments.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


>


The chihuahua looks a bit shifty.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 1, 2022)

Chihuahuas get a bad rap . If you understand them they're awesome little dogs .


----------



## xtsho (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> The chihuahua looks a bit shifty.


She is. She's a biter as well. Just an old rescue dog nobody else wanted so I took her. She's part of the family now and I tolerate the occasional bite. I'm used to working with old abused Chihuahuas and Chihuahua mixes. 

I snapped that photo because I heard them running around and went to see what was going on. That's how I found them. She does look guilty of something but I never figured out what it was. The other one always acts innocent but he's always involved in their mischief as well. We almost took in 2 more seniors but I came to my senses. The last time we had 4 dogs it was just too much to deal with. I'm pretty much the sole caregiver and 4 small dogs fighting on the bed was just too much. 2 is a perfect number.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 1, 2022)

My nieces little dude Chico . Gone for almost 10 years now . Attacked by a German Shepherd , but he instigated it sadly .

He would pee himself when I came over , only me , he never did it for anyone else . I always took him when she was away from home .


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 1, 2022)

420God said:


> One year.
> View attachment 5089196
> View attachment 5089198


Scenes like that are so touching/moving , two of you best pals (cats,dogs, cats and dogs) melding together. I’ve always had a least two hounds...I always made me feel better that they have a " friend" like them, not just human companionship. .....
Always loved Klipch speakers, classic.......great choice ! Beautiful creatures.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 1, 2022)

jungle666 said:


> Kids dogs, rottyx,French bulldog (funny bastard),Jack Russell proper smart. View attachment 5089419View attachment 5089420


To damn cute ! You're killing me.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 1, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Chihuahuas get a bad rap . If you understand them they're awesome little dogs .


lol I'm just playing. I love little dogs. 



xtsho said:


> She is. She's a biter as well. Just an old rescue dog nobody else wanted so I took her. She's part of the family now and I tolerate the occasional bite. I'm used to working with old abused Chihuahuas and Chihuahua mixes.
> 
> I snapped that photo because I heard them running around and went to see what was going on. That's how I found them. She does look guilty of something but I never figured out what it was. The other one always acts innocent but he's always involved in their mischief as well. We almost took in 2 more seniors but I came to my senses. The last time we had 4 dogs it was just too much to deal with. I'm pretty much the sole caregiver and 4 small dogs fighting on the bed was just too much. 2 is a perfect number.


Can relate... I'm a biter too.


----------



## StonedGardener (Mar 1, 2022)

DCcan said:


> What's your favorite snack?


Gorgeous horse ! I bet you love saddling up and riding that steed !


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> lol I'm just playing. I love little dogs.


No offense taken , I was just responding in general .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2022)

xtsho said:


> She is. She's a biter as well. Just an old rescue dog nobody else wanted so I took her. She's part of the family now and I tolerate the occasional bite. I'm used to working with old abused Chihuahuas and Chihuahua mixes.
> 
> I snapped that photo because I heard them running around and went to see what was going on. That's how I found them. She does look guilty of something but I never figured out what it was. The other one always acts innocent but he's always involved in their mischief as well. We almost took in 2 more seniors but I came to my senses. The last time we had 4 dogs it was just too much to deal with. I'm pretty much the sole caregiver and 4 small dogs fighting on the bed was just too much. 2 is a perfect number.


Drop a 170 lb South African Boerboel into the mix & see how long the bed stays made. Lol


----------



## shrxhky420 (Mar 1, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Chihuahuas get a bad rap . If you understand them they're awesome little dogs .




SH420


----------



## raratt (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 4, 2022)

Beagles!!!


----------



## raratt (Mar 4, 2022)

Cute, until they start baying...lol.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 4, 2022)

raratt said:


> Cute, until they start baying...lol.


Right but to be fair I have a Shiba inu he likes to scream lol. But the new girl will be named countess waddles.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 4, 2022)

Haruki


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 4, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Right but to be fair I have a Shiba inu he likes to scream lol. But the new girl will be named countess waddles.


Countess Waddles ! I like it ! More pics please...


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 4, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Countess Waddles ! I like it ! More pics please...


She'll be coming to her forever home the end of the month.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 4, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Haruki


Who's the Yorkie?


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 4, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> She'll be coming to her forever home the end of the month.


I have a soft spot for beagles too . I've known a few good ones , all hunting beagles . My favorite one I found some old pics of .

He was gifted to a good friend by an old Portuguese beagle breeder , he was old school . His dogs were tools , well taken care of , but tools . 



Sad face little fella wasn't used to getting much lovin'...



About 3 hours later at his new home...



All settled in a couple months later...



A lean mean rabbit machine . Pound for pound the strongest most athletic dog I've ever seen .





His name was Chester , Chester the rabbit molester . Classic beagle escape artist , he escaped one night and got on a track . It didn't end well . He had a helluva 5 years though .


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 4, 2022)

It was sad but he went out going balls to the wall . Just like my little Chihuahua buddy , they played hard and went out proud taking it to the limit .


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 4, 2022)

Gotta lighten it up again...

I posted this old girl a while back . 



Here she is with her work cut out for her...





14 weeks later...


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 4, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Who's the Yorkie?


Belle she's our Yorkie poo


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

I just ordered this for my dog because he keeps chewing off his collar while he's out on his lead. I've tried a bunch of different types, but he always manages to get to them somehow. So I started wondering what they used for a guard dog who is on a chain all day, and I came upon wolf collars. I always thought spiked collars were just to look cool, but they are mainly to protect the dog's neck. If mine gets randomly attacked by a pack of coyotes they'll catch a rude awakening. Good luck escaping this one, Houdini.


----------



## jungle666 (Mar 5, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I just ordered this for my dog because he keeps chewing off his collar while he's out on his lead. I've tried a bunch of different types, but he always manages to get to them somehow. So I started wondering what they used for a guard dog who is on a chain all day, and I came upon wolf collars. I always thought spiked collars were just to look cool, but they are mainly to protect the dog's neck. If mine gets randomly attacked by a pack of coyotes they'll catch a rude awakening. Good luck escaping this one, Houdini.


Where did buy it, looks deadly ( Australian lingo for cool)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 5, 2022)

Check this site out - I think I might drop some coin for some Big Boy Bling.









THE MAGNUM


Sure, there are other big dog collars out there—but there are none like the Magnum at Big Dog Chains. That’s because it was designed by jewelers who know their craft.




www.bigdogchains.com


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 5, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I have a soft spot for beagles too . I've known a few good ones , all hunting beagles . My favorite one I found some old pics of .
> 
> He was gifted to a good friend by an old Portuguese beagle breeder , he was old school . His dogs were tools , well taken care of , but tools .
> 
> ...


My first dog, Max, was a beagle. We had a hay field behind our house which he would dart into as soon as he was let out. You could see the hay movements as he tracked rabbits. Within a few minutes he would come back with a rabbits head and drop it at my feet then push it to me with his nose. He wanted to play the game of fetch with the rabbit head.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 5, 2022)

Offmymeds said:


> My first dog, Max, was a beagle. We had a hay field behind our house which he would dart into as soon as he was let out. You could see the hay movements as he tracked rabbits. Within a few minutes he would come back with a rabbits head and drop it at my feet then push it to me with his nose. He wanted to play the game of fetch with the rabbit head.


Here's our "little" guy playing with the remains of a toy.
I keep him in the fence for the most part cause, well, Beagle.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

jungle666 said:


> Where did buy it, looks deadly ( Australian lingo for cool)


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07S5GZ5TM


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 5, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Check this site out - I think I might drop some coin for some Big Boy Bling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a husky so I feel like a metal chain would yank his fur out. Those are dope though. I almost bought him a Versace knockoff collar studded with Medusa heads once. He hadn't stopped growing yet, so it seemed like a waste.


----------



## raratt (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Mar 7, 2022)

'Courtesy of the mrs' social media interactions & just had to be shared:


----------



## raratt (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Mar 8, 2022)

Catching a nap in the sun yesterday.







This one was following me around supervising my work in the garden. He likes the mowed grass. When it gets tall it rubs on his belly and he doesn't like it.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 8, 2022)

xtsho said:


> When it gets tall it rubs on his belly and he doesn't like it.


Can relate.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 11, 2022)

This got mixed reviews but I liked it.





This was always my goto place for HD canine leads, collars, etc. Been around forever.




__





Ray Allen Manufacturing: Tactical Dog Gear | Police and Military K9


Buy tactical police K9 gear, military dog gear and K9 trainer supplies including bite suits, collars, harnesses, leashes and kennels. Mil-Spec K9 equipment since 1948.




www.rayallen.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## CunningCanuk (Mar 12, 2022)

Toronto Maple Leafs biggest fan!


Matthews shoots, HE SCORES!!




youtube.com


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 12, 2022)

Duck dissection.


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2022)

11 Dog Charities And Nonprofits That Help K9s And Veterans


Looking for dog charities that benefit working dogs and veterans? Check out this list of 11 nonprofits that aid K9s and veterans.




iheartdogs.com












Ways to Support - K9s For Warriors


There are many ways to support K9s For Warriors. Learn about the many ways you can give to save the lives of Veterans and Service Dogs.




k9sforwarriors.org


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 16, 2022)

__





Curious Test Reveals Dogs Have a Stunning Awareness of Themselves


Dogs might not be able to recognize themselves in a mirror, but that doesn't mean our pets don't have some level of self-awareness.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 16, 2022)

All hail the Countess! Waddles that is lol. Let her cuteness melt your heart meats.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 16, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> All hail the Countess! Waddles that is lol. Let her cuteness melt your heart meats.


Oh my that face!

Edited to add: Very unfair of you her cuteness is Silky level. Puppys are striking below the belt. Don't make me pull out the big guns : Seniors!


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 16, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> All hail the Countess! Waddles that is lol. Let her cuteness melt your heart meats.


That face is priceless ! Don't be stingy with the pics as she grows . Pretty please ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 18, 2022)

I’m picking up this little guy in a week and a half


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m picking up this little guy in a week and a half
> View attachment 5103838


Another Mastiff?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Another Mastiff?


Rhodesian ridgeback
Will be the second ridgeback i’ve had.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m picking up this little guy in a week and a half
> View attachment 5103838


You won't be sorry. Something about a puppy healing a loss.
Good for you and him.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 18, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You won't be sorry. Something about a puppy healing a loss.
> Good for you and him.


For sure and thanks.
I’m already trying to decide if i’m gonna have him neutered. He’s papered and all. From a very reputable breeder but it’s not like i’m gonna stud him out. Your thoughts? We’ve always neutered our males and spayed the females


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> For sure and thanks.
> I’m already trying to decide if i’m gonna have him neutered. He’s papered and all. From a very reputable breeder but it’s not like i’m gonna stud him out. Your thoughts? We’ve always neutered our males and spayed the females


Does he come with limited or unlimited papers ? If limited it's best to just have him neutered . Either way , more pics as he grows !


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 18, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Does he come with limited or unlimited papers ? If limited it's best to just have him neutered . Either way , more pics as he grows !


The pups are just registered. Pics for sure!


----------



## raratt (Mar 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> For sure and thanks.
> I’m already trying to decide if i’m gonna have him neutered. He’s papered and all. From a very reputable breeder but it’s not like i’m gonna stud him out. Your thoughts? We’ve always neutered our males and spayed the females


I know you didn't ask me, however I think neutering makes the males more manageable. I'm talking about dogs so you sicko's don't go there...lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> I know you didn't ask me, however I think neutering makes the males more manageable. I'm talking about dogs so you sicko's don't go there...lol.


The question was for all. Thx


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 18, 2022)

My little dude had all his equipment when he came to me as an adult and he was kinda crazy with the humping . Had him neutered and he went from "good boy" to "best boy ever" . Thankfully he still lifts a leg to pee as a male dog should .


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 18, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> My little dude had all his equipment when he came to me as an adult and he was kinda crazy with the humping . Had him neutered and he went from "good boy" to "best boy ever" . Thankfully he still lifts a leg to pee as a male dog should .


Yeah i think i’ll neuter him.
I’m not sure how much completing the paper process with AKC is nowadays. Not even sure if i’ll go through with it.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 18, 2022)

If you're not going to show him it's really not worthwhile . Most all (serious) breeders sell puppies with limited papers anyway , meaning if you breed them you can't use their heritage in advertising the pups . Very few sell with unlimited papers to those they're not familiar with . And even then they may want approval of the sire or dam ..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> For sure and thanks.
> I’m already trying to decide if i’m gonna have him neutered. He’s papered and all. From a very reputable breeder but it’s not like i’m gonna stud him out. Your thoughts? We’ve always neutered our males and spayed the females


Our Beagle is pure & registered but didn't have the pedigree to command much of a stud fee so I had him neutered. The Boerboel is another story as he has direct linage (his mother is a prize winner from South Africa and his father in the US) so I opted not to cut him. That said, the fucking Beagle is more of a psycho than his big brother.

Go figure.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2022)

The spicy meatball don't like to be bothered.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

420God said:


> The spicy meatball don't like to be bothered.
> View attachment 5104987


Ahhh an educational milestone and the 'diploma' to prove it.


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Ahhh an educational milestone and the 'diploma' to prove it.


This is his 3rd time. He's not very bright.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

420God said:


> This is his 3rd time. He's not very bright.


Oh dear!! I have one like that. He keeps falling in the swimming pool. Does he stay further away?


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Oh dear!! I have one like that. He keeps falling in the swimming pool. Does he stay further away?


Nope. Runs right up and attempts to bite. At least he hasn't met a skunk yet.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 20, 2022)

420God said:


> The spicy meatball don't like to be bothered.
> View attachment 5104987


Poor pup ! That's gotta hurt .


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Poor pup ! That's gotta hurt .


Hopefully he'll learn the pointy cactus kitty doesn't want to play.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

420God said:


> Nope. Runs right up and attempts to bite. At least he hasn't met a skunk yet.


Sounds like that is just a matter of time now, doesn't it?


----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Sounds like that is just a matter of time now, doesn't it?


Next time I'm shopping I'm picking up some skunk out spray just to have it.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

420God said:


> Next time I'm shopping I'm picking up some skunk out spray just to have it.


Like this?

I have curious terriers


----------



## raratt (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## 420God (Mar 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 5105089
> I have curious terriers


Yep, works great. I have to use almost a whole bottle when Raji gets sprayed.


----------



## manfredo (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 20, 2022)

420God said:


> Yep, works great. I have to use almost a whole bottle when Raji gets sprayed.


Isn't Raji old enough to know better?


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 20, 2022)

manfredo said:


>


Those two are a hoot ! Even better now with the new pup .


----------



## 420God (Mar 21, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Isn't Raji old enough to know better?


I don't think he even notices the smell anymore he's been sprayed so many times.


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

420God said:


> I don't think he even notices the smell anymore he's been sprayed so many times.


It might be worse, he could consider the smell a feature and not a bug.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Mar 21, 2022)

I need a bigger lap, couldn't reach the keyboard.


----------



## lokie (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 21, 2022)

My little dude , he who rules all...


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 21, 2022)

Heres my loaf of a dog


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 21, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> View attachment 5105711
> Heres my loaf of a dog


Love the side eye look !


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 23, 2022)

Donate to your local shelter, time, money, toys, blankets. They won't turn down a big bag of puppy chow!​


----------



## Laughing Grass (Mar 24, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> View attachment 5105711
> Heres my loaf of a dog


You got his sexy side.


----------



## ANC (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 24, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Ha ! Great pic ! Your's ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

Picking up puppers way down in smelLA Saturday


----------



## curious2garden (Mar 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Picking up puppers way down in smelLA Saturday
> View attachment 5107515View attachment 5107517View attachment 5107518View attachment 5107519











LA's population dropped by 176,000 in 1st full year of pandemic, 2nd largest drop nationwide


L.A. saw a significant drop in population during the first full year of the pandemic, from mid-2020 to mid-2021, according to the U.S. Census Bureau.




abc7.com


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

These are the parents

i picked the pup who looks just like my old boy Lou Dog.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> These are the parents
> View attachment 5107522
> i picked the pup who looks just like my old boy Lou Dog.


Pick a name yet ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Pick a name yet ?


Nope.
Funny thing. It took us more than a month to officially name my daughter lol.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> LA's population dropped by 176,000 in 1st full year of pandemic, 2nd largest drop nationwide
> 
> 
> L.A. saw a significant drop in population during the first full year of the pandemic, from mid-2020 to mid-2021, according to the U.S. Census Bureau.
> ...


I really don’t love LA. I hate it.
So glad my momma moved us up north when i was 1yr old. On the hills above santa cruz the place where i spent my youth.
i grew up in Ben Lomand before i moved over the hill to sanho, Almaden 6th grade


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I really don’t love LA. I hate it.
> So glad my momma moved us up north when i was 1yr old. On the hills above santa cruz the place where i spent my youth.
> i grew up in Ben Lomand before i moved over the hill to sanho, Almaden 6th grade


Actually. I would love to be able to afford to live in Almaden. Santa cruz mountains right above you. Couldn't wait to get away but now i couldn’t afford to live there if i wanted. My moms house is now 2mil. Our old house up in Ben Lomand is almost the same. Crazy


----------



## go go kid (Mar 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nope.
> Funny thing. It took us more than a month to officially name my daughter lol.


shananigans for the dogs name . what name did you give your daughter in the end, if id had a girl, i was allways going to call her zarazinia


----------



## Unga Bunga (Mar 24, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Nope.
> Funny thing. It took us more than a month to officially name my daughter lol.


Yeah mine had his when I got him , "Jake" . But he responds to almost anything . Bubba , little dude , pork butt , bonehead , .....


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 24, 2022)

go go kid said:


> shananigans for the dogs name . what name did you give your daughter in the end, if id had a girl, i was allways going to call her zarazinia


We finally named my daughter Alexandra. 
funny thing was right around then the olympian Picabo Street was competing in the olympics. She was a no name for more than a year after she was born.


----------



## ANC (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2022)

Was supposed to pick up puppers on Saturday.
The litter of pups got Parvo. Most likely from one of the assholes who came to check in on their puppy 
the breeder was devastated telling me this.
her Ex is a vet. She took a couple they tested positive like she thought, she’s on it. They all got a shot of some shit and breeder momma has been giving them all an IV at home. That was friday. They are all doing much better and looks like they’re ALL gonna make it. Almost all of them have regular shits and are eating. Thank god. I was already in love with my new boy.

not completely out of the woods yet but looking pretty fricken good.

she offered to give me a discount on the price i was like Nah. I should pay you more now.


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2022)

And I just tested positive for the covid lmao. Wtf


----------



## Aeroknow (Mar 29, 2022)

@raratt you got nothing to worry about. I know for a fact i contracted the shit after i met up with you.
My buddy rudy just got back from visiting family in TN friday. He had the sniffles i was like wtf dude.
It was the covid


----------



## raratt (Mar 29, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> @raratt you got nothing to worry about. I know for a fact i contracted the shit after i met up with you.
> My buddy rudy just got back from visiting family in TN friday. He had the sniffles i was like wtf dude.
> It was the covid


That sucks bro, if you need anything email or call me. I can drop stuff off at your gate...lol. Keep me informed as to how you are doing. Get better.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 29, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Was supposed to pick up puppers on Saturday.
> The litter of pups got Parvo. Most likely from one of the assholes who came to check in on their puppy
> the breeder was devastated telling me this.
> her Ex is a vet. She took a couple they tested positive like she thought, she’s on it. They all got a shot of some shit and breeder momma has been giving them all an IV at home. That was friday. They are all doing much better and looks like they’re ALL gonna make it. Almost all of them have regular shits and are eating. Thank god. I was already in love with my new boy.
> ...


FUCK! I hope & pray your baby gets through this & comes home safe.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 6, 2022)

This is Zeus. He wanted to chase our cats/chickens - either one would've taught him a lesson.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Apr 9, 2022)

Young madam has just been speyed today. You'd think that would slow-down her sexual drive, right? NO!!!!



At least she's learned to cuddle.......


----------



## lokie (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 10, 2022)

Murphy posing - whistling induced. Probably thinking, he doesn't look like a bird -weirdo! Squirrel chaser he is.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5117212View attachment 5117213View attachment 5117214


Adorable! What did you name him?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Adorable! What did you name him?


I haven’t yet lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2022)

Name it before your opinion is swayed by personality. Need I say more. 

Nice looking dog.


----------



## bam0813 (Apr 12, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Murphy posing - whistling induced. Probably thinking, he doesn't look like a bird -weirdo! Squirrel chaser he is. View attachment 5116360View attachment 5116363


These bring a tear to my eye. Lost mine a few back. Probably the best dog all around I’ve owned


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> These bring a tear to my eye. Lost mine a few back. Probably the best dog all around I’ve owned


Our Jack Russel went 3 years ago. Impossibly self trained companion. I hear you and share the loss. And we complain about opening and closing the door for them. What they provide is taken for granted.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 12, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven’t yet lol


Lots of fun in your future. I wish they stayed as puppies longer.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 12, 2022)

He is a half a lap dog thankfully. Out weighs my wife. 

The next one will do you well in ways you never knew needed attention. 

Plenty of willing friends to be rescued out there when you are ready.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 12, 2022)

OMG what a little rascal this guy is.


----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 15, 2022)

ARF!








‘Now I’m pissed’: Secret Service agents outraged by White House spin over ‘first dog’ bites


Secret Service agents were outraged with President Joe Biden’s dog Major last year and asked the First family to pay for a torn $500 coat the dog ate.




nypost.com






https://www.judicialwatch.org/wp-content/uploads/2022/04/JW-v-Secret-Service-Biden-dogs-records-02824-2.pdf


----------



## lokie (Apr 15, 2022)

Guard dog watches as a fox chases the free range chickens, steps aside as the "free range" master takes charge.  




Streaking should be an olympic sport!


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 16, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Adorable! What did you name him?


I’m thinking Lenny


----------



## shrxhky420 (Apr 17, 2022)

SH420


----------



## raratt (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 17, 2022)

the puppies
The little ones 
And awaiting bath time


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5120160View attachment 5120161


Mine breaches fences in mere minutes. Snow dogs???


----------



## go go kid (Apr 17, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Mine breaches fences in mere minutes. Snow dogs???
> View attachment 5120165


ive seen them have a real good go at metal fences too, there very determined dogs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 17, 2022)

go go kid said:


> ive seen them have a real good go at metal fences too, there very determined dogs.


Mine is well trained. Can easily leap a chain link or scale a wooden privacy in two strides. As demonstrated early on. Respects vertical barriers now. Will tunnel under in less than 3 minutes. And he digs dens behind my garage if I don't watch. Dug a foot deep 20 foot trench in a minute before he got the mole. Good boy. Moles bad. But fun friend.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Apr 18, 2022)

After 2 years of nothing, I finally tested positive with Covid yesterday & crashed-out today on the dogs' beds in front of the wood heater.

Little Madam just wanted to schuggle-up & comfort me........


----------



## Laughing Grass (Apr 18, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I’m thinking Lenny


I like it. How is he settling in?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I like it. How is he settling in?


I’d say typical puppy. Continuously spazzes out then sleeps. Good thing is the little duder is old enough to sleep through the night. He’s right next to me in bed right now, i slept in. He needs to take a leak so i gotta get up.


----------



## lokie (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Stuck27 (Apr 18, 2022)

My new "puppy" .. half saint bernard half Pyrenees. Saint Pyrenees


----------



## Unga Bunga (Apr 18, 2022)

[QUO


Stuck27 said:


> My new "puppy" .. half saint bernard half Pyrenees. Saint Pyrenees
> View attachment 5120681
> View attachment 5120677View attachment 5120678View attachment 5120679View attachment 5120680


Cuteness overload !


----------



## Stuck27 (Apr 18, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> [QUO
> 
> Cuteness overload !


shes the best


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Apr 19, 2022)

Old girl took to the new pup it seems . How old is the big girl ?


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 19, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Old girl took to the new pup it seems . How old is the big girl ?


Lol. My boy Bear will be 8 soon. He started graying up hard a couple years ago lol.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Apr 19, 2022)

Time for this 61 yo to get his eyes checked...
8 yo is about my favorite part of a dogs life , slowing down a bit , got everything pretty much figured out , still have the spurts of puppy in them . My little dude is about 9 , I wish he'd stay there forever .


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 20, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Time for this 61 yo to get his eyes checked...
> 8 yo is about my favorite part of a dogs life , slowing down a bit , got everything pretty much figured out , still have the spurts of puppy in them . My little dude is about 9 , I wish he'd stay there forever .


This pup has brought out some play in Bear which he has needed it. Ever since Rex just passed he’s def been a little down like the rest of us.
Bear will usually just play along but he did snap a couple times the second day. He’s been tolerating the puppys stuff now allot better since. It’s comical when bear decides to handle him.


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Apr 20, 2022)

marleygkid7 said:


> iM a PiTbuLL PuPPy


Not likely.


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 20, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5121609


Can you hear me now?


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Apr 22, 2022)

Who'da thought it? A 60Kg+ Bull Arab male (bred for aggressively hunting feral pigs) has taken to protecting our new little girl



He took her out into the bush when she was barely 4 months old, walked 2.5Km away & then found their way back the next day, shattered tired, filthy & covered in cuts & bruises (the local vet charged accordingly......).

These two are now inseparable.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 22, 2022)

My mutt tried sharing a baby bunny with me two days ago. Brought another half eaten one in hiding, in his mouth, onto the couch at 11:30 pm. Damn dog. Down to 3 kitts out of 5. Never should have bought those squeaky toys. Rabbit distress call is a toy to him. Bad me.


----------



## lokie (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Apr 24, 2022)

I've thought, how cool to have "guard hyena", I know, not practical or cheap and I'm sure illegal, but I guess they're smart as hell, no worse than a wolf hybrid. right? (and those KFC bones wouldn't go to waste)














Everything you know about hyenas is wrong — these animals are fierce, social and incredibly smart


Don’t be misled by the cringing creatures seen in The Lion King. From their biology to their social structure, spotted hyenas are complex creatures like none other on earth, explains author and zoo…



ideas.ted.com


----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## BreadmanDan (Apr 25, 2022)

My buddy.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Apr 26, 2022)

At nearly a year old, Boston is about 30lbs and loves to jump, bite and play. When left alone, he'll destroy your baseboard trim.


----------



## ANC (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 29, 2022)

This is the two English girls they’re Sunny and Stella. The brindle one is Stella the fawn one is Sunny. Stella 18 months 150 lbs , Sunny 10 months 85 lbs. just out looking pretty.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Apr 30, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> I've thought, how cool to have "guard hyena", I know, not practical or cheap and I'm sure illegal, but I guess they're smart as hell, no worse than a wolf hybrid. right? (and those KFC bones wouldn't go to waste)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would just be insane very cool


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 30, 2022)

Guarding Momma while she weeds the rock garden.
~ I wouldn't try it if I were you! ~


----------



## Aeroknow (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 1, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 1, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5126976


What's this all about then


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 1, 2022)

Does anyone have a spare Siberian charging cable by chance? Mine's low on battery and sanctions with shipping delays........


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 6, 2022)

Coffee


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 6, 2022)

Foster parents... told mamashark she's allowed to keep him. Not sure if she believed me. Meet Hudson 




he's a good boy. Thinks he's a lap dog. Loves to snuggle 

SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Foster parents... told mamashark she's allowed to keep him. Not sure if she believed me. Meet Hudson
> 
> View attachment 5129573
> View attachment 5129574
> ...


What does the cutest dog on RIU think of Hudson?


----------



## Unga Bunga (May 6, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Foster parents... told mamashark she's allowed to keep him. Not sure if she believed me. Meet Hudson
> 
> View attachment 5129573
> View attachment 5129574
> ...


Any idea on his history or his breed ? Looks kinda like a Great Pyrenees x Golden Retriever .

Nothing against buying a pup , but I'm a big adoption fan . I can barely stand to look at dogs waiting for a family , I want them all .


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 6, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What does the cutest dog on RIU think of Hudson?


He's not a 100 yet but he's cool. He knows he's still number 1  



Unga Bunga said:


> Any idea on his history or his breed ? Looks kinda like a Great Pyrenees x Golden Retriever .
> 
> Nothing against buying a pup , but I'm a big adoption fan . I can barely stand to look at dogs waiting for a family , I want them all .


Definitely Great Pyrenees, unsure of what other breed(s) he may have. I saw lab as well but his super mellow temperament makes me wonder. 

SH420


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 6, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Any idea on his history or his breed ? Looks kinda like a Great Pyrenees x Golden Retriever .
> 
> Nothing against buying a pup , but I'm a big adoption fan . I can barely stand to look at dogs waiting for a family , I want them all .


Mamashark said he's not mixed.  
Poor dude just needs to put a little weight on him 

SH420


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 6, 2022)

This 160lb Bernusky is a great companion - just backs up to the couch and sits there watching TV. The pictures don't reflect how cool his eyes are. At the vet he's known as Fritz the cat.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2022)

You guys remember Sasha? I see him all the time but i took a pic today. He’s my boy too. Rex was his best friend. Sasha lived here for a minute.

thats the stairway up to the Devil. My ex wife’s master bedroom


----------



## Aeroknow (May 6, 2022)

@shrxhky420 @BobBitchen 
I look at Lenny and think of the Dachshund. While he’s a pup his head looks just like one. Love hound dawgs.


----------



## BobBitchen (May 7, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 7, 2022)

We have a new grooming table. And the birds nests will be toasty. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 8, 2022)

A heads up for northerners. It is flea and tick time again. I use a diatomaceous earth on pets for fleas and such. Never an issue. Found a large tick behind my dogs ear. Easily removed. Still a Lyme disease concern. I give Spectra 10+ yearly here. Thankfully. And if you can't afford a vet?? Tractor supply has the shots for cheap. Easy to do and works. Love your dogs.


----------



## ANC (May 10, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 10, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> View attachment 5131497View attachment 5131499View attachment 5131500


Nice spot


----------



## raratt (May 13, 2022)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 13, 2022)

This is Chachi. He turned 17 a couple months ago. He has good days & bad days, it's tough to see him vulnerable like he is, because he's been such a lil badass his whole life. We love you, little buddy!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2022)

Wasn't kidding when I said he thinks he's a lap dog 



Mamashark announced yesterday that he may have found his forever home.

It sounds like it's going to be with us. 


I think he looks like a Sampson. We trying it out... also call him big boy.

SH420


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 14, 2022)

Awwww, definitely looks like a Sampson!!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wasn't kidding when I said he thinks he's a lap dog
> View attachment 5133262
> View attachment 5133263
> 
> ...


Odin had approved this and has his ears crossed for luck


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2022)

What Your Dog Wants


Dogs are “really good at reading our emotions,” says one expert. But we’re not so good at reading theirs.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 14, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Wasn't kidding when I said he thinks he's a lap dog
> View attachment 5133262
> View attachment 5133263
> 
> ...


While working in tobacco (mid 80s) the farmer had a similar dog - his name was Sam. He jumped from a moving truck and ate cigarette butts, sometimes still lit. A wonderful, affectionate dog that we reminisce about to this day.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2022)

My brother says he looks like Falcor


SH420


----------



## Unga Bunga (May 14, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5132868
> This is Chachi. He turned 17 a couple months ago. He has good days & bad days, it's tough to see him vulnerable like he is, because he's been such a lil badass his whole life. We love you, little buddy!!


I've said it before that I have an affinity for Chihuahuas , just gotta make them trust you . 

Live long and prosper little dude !


----------



## raratt (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 14, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I've said it before that I have an affinity for Chihuahuas , just gotta make them trust you .
> 
> Live long and prosper little dude !


A friend's Chihuahua Mia. Sweater sleeve for warmth.


----------



## Aeroknow (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 14, 2022)

Look at them baseball mits  


Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5133564View attachment 5133562View attachment 5133563


----------



## BarnBuster (May 14, 2022)

​


----------



## Unga Bunga (May 15, 2022)

She had a good life , RIP Ruby...









K-9 featured in Netflix's 'Rescued by Ruby' euthanized


PROVIDENCE, R.I. (AP) — A Rhode Island dog whose inspiring story of going from shelter dog to lifesaving police K-9 became the subject of a recent Netflix movie has been euthanized.




apnews.com


----------



## Unga Bunga (May 15, 2022)

Sad in a way , but for a breed that needs a job and a purpose she lived it up . And all after being returned to the shelter 5 times . She changed lives .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (May 15, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Sad in a way , but for a breed that needs a job and a purpose she lived it up . And all after being returned to the shelter 5 times . She changed lives .


Oops my bad no offense ment


----------



## Unga Bunga (May 15, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Oops my bad no offense ment


None taken .


----------



## nl5xsk1 (May 15, 2022)

Typical walk consists of this playin around stuff


----------



## raratt (May 16, 2022)

nl5xsk1 said:


> Typical walk consists of this playin around stuffView attachment 5133999
> View attachment 5134000


Our dog could be her sister.


----------



## Dreaming1 (May 17, 2022)

DJ Cutie Pie


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 19, 2022)

He’s a pig but secretly thinks he’s a dog. He gets a little messy at breakfast time. His name is hammy


----------



## raratt (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 20, 2022)

Snickers is an old girl and a rescue. She loves people, is very social and always smiling.


----------



## Chubbycherub (May 20, 2022)

Here's my good boys.


----------



## bam0813 (May 20, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> He’s a pig but secretly thinks he’s a dog. He gets a little messy at breakfast time. His name is hammy View attachment 5135745View attachment 5135746View attachment 5135747


I would of named him Chris P. Bacon lol jk cool pet


----------



## BobBitchen (May 20, 2022)

FUCKJERRY on Instagram: "The dog said “CLOSE IT!”"


FUCKJERRY shared a post on Instagram: "The dog said “CLOSE IT!”". Follow their account to see 2817 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 21, 2022)

Oliver is a filthy, stinky rotten animal. Weighing in at 82lbs he enjoys being destructive and wallowing in all things gross. Ponds baths are followed by dirt baths.


----------



## Lockedin (May 21, 2022)

The mailman? Why no, I haven't seen him in a few days...


----------



## xtsho (May 21, 2022)

The Chihuahua


----------



## Unga Bunga (May 21, 2022)

xtsho said:


> The Chihuahua


Muy bueno !


----------



## lokie (May 21, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 23, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (May 23, 2022)

This reminded me of a aging Rottweiler I had once who "was getting hard of hearing", (until you were in the other room and tried ever so quietly to sneak open a potato chip bag)

​


----------



## lokie (May 23, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> This reminded me of a aging Rottweiler I had once who "was getting hard of hearing", (until you were in the other room and tried ever so quietly to sneak open a potato chip bag)
> 
> View attachment 5137717​


My dogs think the sound of crinkling plastic wrap is treat time.

The looks I get when non food items are opened are sometimes hilarious. 


Pic from the web.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 23, 2022)

Was over at my cousin's for moose steak/bonfire last night. His boxer Otis, at 7yo, is still quite playful, affectionate and loves to snuggle. 

This thread has got me thinking, that perhaps I'm going to visit dogs and not necessarily their owners. If dogs don't go to heaven, I want to go where dogs go.


----------



## curious2garden (May 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> My dogs think the sound of crinkling plastic wrap is treat time.
> 
> The looks I get when non food items are opened are sometimes hilarious.
> 
> ...


Mine alert to my Ring chimes LOL


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Mine alert to my Ring chimes LOL


Ring the door bell at our house - our damn Boerboel can open the doors and then it's HELLO at 175 Lbs!
He is very protective and suspicious of people he doesn't know & scares the hell outta everybody that it has happened to.
On the + we haven't had any weird people or break ins happen in the area. : )


----------



## bam0813 (May 24, 2022)

Pool party with their cuz lol


----------



## curious2garden (May 24, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Pool party with their cuz lol
> View attachment 5138327


Looks like they need a bigger pool.


----------



## bam0813 (May 24, 2022)

They absolutely do haha. Rather hilarious watching them rotate in and out. Eyeing one of those round galvanized cattle watering thingy actually maybe i can get in lol


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2022)

Not happy as he's not a fan of rain or even sprinkles.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Not happy as he's not a fan of rain or even sprinkles.
> 
> View attachment 5138941
> View attachment 5138943


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5138974


As large as the big boy is he'd need one the size of a parachute.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> As large as the big boy is he'd need one the size of a parachute.


Raincoat it is


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Raincoat it is
> 
> View attachment 5138981


If he got a look at himself in that outfit you'd probably never hear from me again.


----------



## manfredo (May 25, 2022)

He is a BIG boy....I bet he eats you out of house and home!!


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 25, 2022)

Sad news but good news. Sampson/Hudson got a little much to handle when I was gone for the week.
The good news is as we were deciding whether to keep him or not, he got adopted. So he did find his forever home, just not with us. Bummed me out a little. 
Just happy he got adopted. 

SH420


----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 25, 2022)

Oscar, a Lab/Retriever, at about a year old doesn't say much, unless the BBQ is on and aromas are wafting his way.


----------



## oodawg (May 25, 2022)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 25, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Oscar, a Lab/Retriever, at about a year old doesn't say much, unless the BBQ is on and aromas are wafting his way.
> View attachment 5139092


I friggin love Goldies and Labs, you have both in one doggo  what a handsome lad


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 25, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Oscar, a Lab/Retriever, at about a year old doesn't say much, unless the BBQ is on and aromas are wafting his way.
> View attachment 5139092


Who's a good boy? Hugz! And treats!

SH420


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 25, 2022)

My Chachi boi. Like i said he has good days & bad days, today is kinda in-between. He's such a trooper, we love him so much.


----------



## a mongo frog (May 25, 2022)

This is Gus!


----------



## Hiphophippo (May 25, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (May 25, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> View attachment 5139190


Highdy ho neighbor



SH420


----------



## blu3bird (May 26, 2022)

Here's an old pic of my first dog


----------



## Unga Bunga (May 26, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5139106
> My Chachi boi. Like i said he has good days & bad days, today is kinda in-between. He's such a trooper, we love him so much.


Puppies are so cute , so much fun and every one a new adventure . We laugh as the play , explore, and learn new things everyday . They're full of life and love , each one a different personality waiting to be brought out by their human .

Senior dogs have seen it all , learned through life experience , figured out their humans , predictable in their responses . They enjoy their routines yet are still capable of learning and doing new things . They and their humans can read each other like a book .

We know how they'll react when we leave , and what to expect when we return . We both know how the other feels at any given moment by instinct .

The saddest thing about a dogs life is that they age at 6 times the rate we do . But to offset this it seems that their loyalty and ability to show true love is 6 times that of many humans . It's tough to see our furry friends age and slow down . They leave a massive hole to be filled when they leave . If only humans had half the ability to love and understand in a dogs way , and dogs had the ability to last a human life .


----------



## Unga Bunga (May 26, 2022)

Not trying to be a bummer on a feel good thread , but all of us true dog lovers have to go through the aging dog process and deal with the inevitable . Maybe I just think about it more than some .

Last week on another forum I've been on for years a member lost his best bud and asked how long would others wait before "replacing" him . It's something I've thought a lot about . This was my response, I had tears in my eyes writing it . My little dude came and licked my face with that look of "what's wrong Unkie ?" . I just scooped him up and started laughing, at him and at myself .

Along with joy comes sorrow . How we deal with the sorrow is personal , there's no right or wrong way . This will be mine...


Unga Bunga , 05-21-2022 11:52 AM
Senior Member

I'll be devastated when my little shadow goes . He's one of a kind in my mind . Then I tell myself that each and every one is one of a kind in their own way . I'm going to force myself to do it within a week or two , for me and for the next dog .

The next won't have a clue about the relationship I had with the one who passed , only the fading scent of him in the house . The next will be an older dog who has had a tough life, or has had their human taken away from them by age or sickness .

We'll both need to do some adjusting , as no dog or human can take the place of the one lost beyond our control . It will be a new journey for us both , but I'll do my best to make it work .

I'm a believer that with the right attitude and patience I can bring around the saddest or most heartbroken pup given some time . My present bud was quite confused when his life changed overnight but with classic canine resilience he pulled through . Slowly but steadily he accepted me as "his" until we made it to BFF status . Today I wouldn't change a thing .

I'll never get another puppy , as much as I love them . It will be a dog who needs me as much as I'll need him . They figure it out with our help who is there to love and take care of them after a tough period in their life , and give it back 10 fold .

Suck it up , swallow hard and hit the pounds . You'll likely be glad you did in short time . Very few dogs are incapable of redemption and can't be brought around with the right treatment . It's a different feeling than raising a pup but a very good feeling nonetheless .


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 27, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (May 27, 2022)

@Unga Bunga , your a good person man. But if you bring a tear to my eye at 5am again ….. I know your pain. Wife and I talk about if we’ll have more after the two we still have or not all the time.


----------



## Saint Jimmy74 (May 27, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Not trying to be a bummer on a feel good thread , but all of us true dog lovers have to go through the aging dog process and deal with the inevitable . Maybe I just think about it more than some .
> 
> Last week on another forum I've been on for years a member lost his best bud and asked how long would others wait before "replacing" him . It's something I've thought a lot about . This was my response, I had tears in my eyes writing it . My little dude came and licked my face with that look of "what's wrong Unkie ?" . I just scooped him up and started laughing, at him and at myself .
> 
> ...


Outstanding! You sir are what we need more of.


----------



## ANC (May 27, 2022)

I want a dog, but I don't want to go through what comes inevitably after about 12 years with a dog.


----------



## Laughing Grass (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Carnitastaco (May 28, 2022)

oodawg said:


> View attachment 5139104


----------



## raratt (May 29, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (May 29, 2022)

My female Basset disappeared in front of my eyes yesterday as I was preparing a bonfire for our party............................WHERE'S RIPLEY ?


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (May 29, 2022)

Older bro came across a couple golden retriever black lab pups his in laws were giving away. 5 weeks old. So tempting. Cant stop thinking about it but a long list of priorities before. Rare to come across a good bird dog pup for free, these days. No pics sorry


----------



## oodawg (May 29, 2022)

Carnitastaco said:


> View attachment 5140727


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 29, 2022)

my little guy Fozzie Bear is in another growth spurt and Buddy is there to comfort him. . . . or they’re fighting over who gets the cold air from the register again.


----------



## Unga Bunga (May 29, 2022)

ANC said:


> I want a dog, but I don't want to go through what comes inevitably after about 12 years with a dog.


As much as I dread that day , I still think it's totally worth it .


----------



## bam0813 (May 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (May 31, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Jun 1, 2022)

Japanese man spends £12,500 to live his life as a collie


A Japanese man went viral on Twitter after he spent £12,500 on ultra-realistic dog costume so he can live like an animal.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lokie (Jun 2, 2022)

All dogs I have owned have been shelter rescued dogs.


God bless those that help the animals, please.


----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 3, 2022)

lokie said:


> All dogs I have owned have been shelter rescued dogs.
> 
> 
> God bless those that help the animals, please.


I'm not crying, you're crying!


----------



## Oldguyrealy (Jun 3, 2022)

My Buddy Boone got ran over I was trying to train him to stay close so we could take him to our Cabin. He was for the most part doing his best to please me.

He ate dozen edibles one time. The other day had Shock Collar on him, was hollering for him and looking ahead, poor child was right behind me getting zapped. 

Dang going to miss him.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jun 3, 2022)

Oldguyrealy said:


> My Buddy Boone got ran over I was trying to train him to stay close so we could take him to our Cabin. He was for the most part doing his best to please me.
> View attachment 5143895
> He ate dozen edibles one time. The other day had Shock Collar on him, was hollering for him and looking ahead, poor child was right behind me getting zapped.
> 
> Dang going to miss him.


Damn . So sorry !
I love Beagles , they're the rascals of the canine world . Unfortunately that often gets them in big trouble . 

RIP Boone , I know there are plenty of critters to chase where you are .


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 3, 2022)

oodawg said:


> View attachment 5141040


I think this classy , sophisticated dude needs one of those Sherlock Holmes pipes.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 4, 2022)

Just a good whiff , he's such a gentle hound...


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jun 5, 2022)

I'm glad these stinky things are stinking up her side of the bed.


----------



## ANC (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## wascaptain (Jun 6, 2022)

my pal is slowing down. 

thought he was done on me yesterday at the camp, he over heated following me around cutting trails.

it wouldnt have been a bad place to go.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 6, 2022)

New addition to our family her name is Roxie she’s a miniature Aussie she will end up about thirty thirty five pounds


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jun 6, 2022)

More pics required as Roxie grows up !


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 6, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> More pics required as Roxie grows up !


Will do she’s ten weeks old now just picked her up Friday. She’s a good girl a little hyper compared to the rest of the pack but a really good girl loves the kids doesn’t care much for the other dogs this makes dog number eight


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jun 6, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> Will do she’s ten weeks old now just picked her up Friday. She’s a good girl a little hyper compared to the rest of the pack but a really good girl loves the kids doesn’t care much for the other dogs this makes dog number eight


Great dogs . My neighbor and I had our dogs at an off leash area last summer , she has a Havanese who looks kinda like a lamb .

An Aussie spotted her from 150 yards away and started coming, neighbor thought she was coming aggressively until I told her she was showing herding behavior . A tail wagging sweetie when she made it to us .


----------



## go go kid (Jun 6, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> New addition to our family her name is Roxie she’s a miniature Aussie she will end up about thirty thirty five pounds View attachment 5145249View attachment 5145250View attachment 5145251


she must be the most butiful pup ive ever seen. love her good my friend


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 6, 2022)

Nope we do not have any storms going on


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 8, 2022)

WB, Leon!








Lost sled dog found after THREE MONTHS later and 150 miles away


An Iditarod sled dog that heard the call of the wild and escaped during this year's race in Alaska was found alive and healthy in May, three months and 150 miles later.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 9, 2022)

The girls double teaming Sunny while packs hanging out in the new gravel area. The two big babies peeking over the fence.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5147074


I like the reds they’re the prettiest dogs.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 9, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> I like the reds they’re the prettiest dogs.


I love all dogs. But besides my boy Bear, my last few dogs have been that color. Dogue de Bordeaux’s and now Lenny the lion hunter.
Before the Bordeaux’s and Bear, it was another ridgeback and a rednose pit.


----------



## lusidghost (Jun 9, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5147074


lol at your avatar.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 9, 2022)

That’s what Ava the red one is in the group. She just had muscle mastiffs. A hybrid of English mastiff and dogue de bourdeaux. That’s what the two pups are running around I gotta drop one more off this Saturday.


----------



## ANC (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 10, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5147074


What name did you settle on?


----------



## lokie (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Jun 10, 2022)

Reminds me of my old mechanic , he had an old Honda Accord he ran around in . He'd taken the back seat out and his huge Staffie x Mastiff would hide out in the trunk .

He always said he could leave a stack of $100.00 bills on the dash with the window open ! Knowing him I don't doubt he tried...


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 10, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What name did you settle on?


Lenny


----------



## J2M3S (Jun 11, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> Soon to be a monster like his father




Still growing at a rapid rate.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 11, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> View attachment 5148075
> 
> Still growing at a rapid rate.


Handsome boy


----------



## raratt (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 12, 2022)

Are you a dog or cat person? An optical illusion claims to have the answer


The image shows either a dog or two cats-so what do you notice first?




www.newsweek.com


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jun 12, 2022)

Hey buddy...



Old boy has a spa day scheduled but not til next month. He's gonna get really fluffy before then.

SH420


----------



## J2M3S (Jun 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5148320


Currently 3 scoops and two full chicken backs daily. Always adjusting, based upon what type of raw meat he is eating and his training schedule for the week.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 13, 2022)

​


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 13, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> View attachment 5148075
> 
> Still growing at a rapid rate.


Love his name


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 13, 2022)

gotta show off the grandson lol


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Jun 13, 2022)

My dog Aries. He is stoned in this photo.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 13, 2022)

My sister's dog Daisy, at 10, is affectionate and the only dog I know that loves nestling between your legs.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jun 13, 2022)

I love me some puppies but give me an older dog at this point in my life .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 14, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I love me some puppies but give me an older dog at this point in my life .


But, but - Puppy Breath.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jun 14, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> But, but - Puppy Breath.


This little dude , 10'sh yo seems to have perpetual puppy breath . He'll crawl up on my pillow and rest his chin on my cheek ....


----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 17, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Lenny


Lol he looks like a Lenny too.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jun 17, 2022)

WATCH: Dog And Kitten Love To Snuggle






content.jwplatform.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 19, 2022)

A friend had a wedding/dinner to attend tonight so we spent some play time with Duke.


----------



## ANC (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 20, 2022)

ANC said:


>


----------



## ANC (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 21, 2022)

We said goodbye to our sweet boy Chachi today. 17 amazing years with this guy. Today sucks. Tomorrow's gonna suck too, I bet.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jun 21, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5152558
> We said goodbye to our sweet boy Chachi today. 17 amazing years with this guy. Today sucks. Tomorrow's gonna suck too, I bet.


I saw this some years ago and I get tears in my eyes each time I post it .


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 21, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I saw this some years ago and I get tears in my eyes each time I post it .
> 
> View attachment 5152568


He didn't say it with words, but my wife and I knew.

Friends of ours told us too, because we've had a couple scares in the past "you'll know when it's time, he'll tell you". And he did. This isn't my first rodeo with a dog & we've both had cats & our cat now is 16, but this was our first pupper together, we was our baby. It's hard but we know the drill.


----------



## BobBitchen (Jun 21, 2022)

Sausage Dog Central on Instagram: "Happy first day of summer!! What are some of your favorite things to do in the summer? … bet they are not as cool as @mylesandwillows ☀️ #dachshund #sausagedogcentral #dachshundlove #summertime #firstdayofsummer"


Sausage Dog Central shared a post on Instagram: "Happy first day of summer!! What are some of your favorite things to do in the summer? … bet they are not as cool as @mylesandwillows ☀️ #dachshund #sausagedogcentral #dachshundlove #summertime #firstdayofsummer". Follow their account to see...




www.instagram.com




Happy First day of Summer


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 21, 2022)

Oscar's coat has been bleached by the sun somewhat as he was darker a month ago. Neighbour had him for a dip last night - chasing frogs and cooling off.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 21, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5152812


Handsome boy! How are they getting along?


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Handsome boy! How are they getting along?


So good. I wish my boy rex could have broken him in though. Bear has alwAys been such a submissive boy, such a good dog, but it’s a trip watching how his old ass handles it. It’s all good


----------



## shnkrmn (Jun 21, 2022)

I watered heavily this morning. Someone approved. Het little nest got nicely moistened.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Handsome boy! How are they getting along?


He is a spitting image of my ol boy Lou dog . So stocked i picked up another ridgeback


----------



## Aeroknow (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Stuck27 (Jun 21, 2022)

My 5 month old saint pyrenees Minnie


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 22, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5152819


Been so long since I've had a puppy. Hard to believe how quickly they get big!


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5152558
> We said goodbye to our sweet boy Chachi today. 17 amazing years with this guy. Today sucks. Tomorrow's gonna suck too, I bet.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 22, 2022)

FWIW, today is a much better day. Still feeling ALL the feels, but much more at Peace than I was yesterday. We're smiling more today, AND there was like 4 baby birds throughout our yard so our Hearts lit up over that. He loved watching the birds.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5153191
> FWIW, today is a much better day. Still feeling ALL the feels, but much more at Peace than I was yesterday. We're smiling more today, AND there was like 4 baby birds throughout our yard so our Hearts lit up over that. He loved watching the birds.


I'm so sorry about the loss. They leave us too quickly.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 22, 2022)

Thank you so much. They sure do, that's why they're so precious.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 22, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> View attachment 5153191
> FWIW, today is a much better day. Still feeling ALL the feels, but much more at Peace than I was yesterday. We're smiling more today, AND there was like 4 baby birds throughout our yard so our Hearts lit up over that. He loved watching the birds.


Many of us on here are fur baby parents and understand completely. We haven't been without at least one pup in the family for over 45 years and it hurts terribly every time we have to say goodby.
We are sorry for you loss.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 22, 2022)

The new installment to our breeding program this is 15 week old birdie she is 65 pounds and just a beautiful French mastiff. We had a storm and some of our flowerpots had water and she dug them out and dunked her head and her mom was not very happy.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 22, 2022)

Stuck27 said:


> My 5 month old saint pyrenees Minnie View attachment 5152822View attachment 5152823View attachment 5152824


If you don’t mind me asking what breed do they get the Minnie from like how is the Minnie bred into the Great Pyrenees and Saint Bernard is it like crossed with lab to stay small or something like that


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 22, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> The new installment to our breeding program this is 15 week old birdie she is 65 pounds and just a beautiful French mastiff. We had a storm and some of our flowerpots had water and she dug them out and dunked her head and her mom was not very happy.View attachment 5153199View attachment 5153200View attachment 5153201


I have that exact pen!


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 22, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> The new installment to our breeding program this is 15 week old birdie she is 65 pounds and just a beautiful French mastiff. We had a storm and some of our flowerpots had water and she dug them out and dunked her head and her mom was not very happy.View attachment 5153199View attachment 5153200View attachment 5153201


That's HOOCH, OMG how friggin cute are you


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 22, 2022)

Just chillin out


----------



## Stuck27 (Jun 22, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> If you don’t mind me asking what breed do they get the Minnie from like how is the Minnie bred into the Great Pyrenees and Saint Bernard is it like crossed with lab to stay small or something like that


Minnie is her name  she is going to be 140ish pounds


----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 22, 2022)

Stuck27 said:


> Minnie is her name  she is going to be 140ish pounds


That makes sense lol I was wondering


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2022)

​
_"Trumpet the Bloodhound won Best in Show at 146th Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show Presented by Purina Pro Plan on Wednesday night. The dog's win marks the first time a Bloodhound has won Best in Show at Westminster in the event's 146-year history."_


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jun 23, 2022)

But dad I don't want to get up lol


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jun 23, 2022)

New pup in my neighborhood , and I make it a point to make every neighborhood dog my friend . Redbone Coonhound "Hunter" at 16 weeks . Not a great pic , it was starting to rain but be assured I'll get more ! 

Cool as a cucumber and great personality. He's gonna be shed hunting dog...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> New pup in my neighborhood , and I make it a point to make every neighborhood dog my friend . Redbone Coonhound "Hunter" at 16 weeks . Not a great pic , it was starting to rain but be assured I'll get more !
> 
> Cool as a cucumber and great personality. He's gonna be shed hunting dog...
> 
> View attachment 5153551


I love hounds, they have some of the coolest personalities. Our Beagle is one of a kind.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jun 23, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I love hounds, they have some of the coolest personalities. Our Beagle is one of a kind.


What are your thoughts on a weinersaurus?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 23, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> What are your thoughts on a weinersaurus?
> 
> View attachment 5153588


Our family has had several Dachshunds & I have loved them all.
I support open carry of little doggies.


----------



## lokie (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jun 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Many of us on here are fur baby parents and understand completely. We haven't been without at least one pup in the family for over 45 years and it hurts terribly every time we have to say goodby.
> We are sorry for you loss.


That means a lot, thank you.


----------



## lokie (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 30, 2022)

Ice Age wolf DNA reveals dogs trace ancestry to two separate wolf populations


An international group of geneticists and archaeologists, led by the Francis Crick Institute, have found that the ancestry of dogs can be traced to at least two populations of ancient wolves. The work moves us a step closer to uncovering the mystery of where dogs underwent domestication, one of...




phys.org


----------



## ANC (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## wascaptain (Jul 1, 2022)

finished digging his grave, 

my freaken vet closed for the holiday, probly best anyways, my dog hates him.

my boy magmun was apx 14-15 yo. his mother was a pit bull and his pop was a lab.

he had 2 confirmed bites 

truly my best friend....he will never be forgot by me


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 1, 2022)

wascaptain said:


> finished digging his grave,
> 
> my freaken vet closed for the holiday, probly best anyways, my dog hates him.
> 
> ...


Best friend and never to be forgotten is what a great dog strives for . Magnum succeeded and lived a long life for his breed . RIP Magnum .


----------



## lokie (Jul 1, 2022)

This morning Dexter has passed of natural causes while I held him in my arms.

So long friend, it's been a wild ride.

A.K.A Pudin Head, Dick, MotherFucker, Pinball and Tripod amongst others depending on why he was being addressed.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 1, 2022)

_There is a bridge connecting Heaven and Earth. 
It is called Rainbow Bridge because of its many splendid colors. 
Just this side of Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows, hills, 
and valleys with lush, green grass. 
When beloved pets die, they go to this place. 
There is always food and water and warm spring weather. 
The old and frail animals are young again. 
Those who are maimed are made whole again. 
They play all day with each other. 
There is only one thing missing. 
They are not with their special person who loved 
them on earth. 
So each day they run and play. 
Until the day comes when one suddenly stops playing and looks up! 

The nose twitches. 
The ears are up! 
The eyes are staring. 
And this one suddenly runs from the group. 
You have been seen! 
And when you and your special friend meet, 
you take him in your arms and embrace. 
Your face is kissed again and again and again, 
and you look once more more into the eyes of your trusting pet. 
Then you cross the Rainbow Bridge together... 
Never again to be separated._​


----------



## wascaptain (Jul 1, 2022)

with mags, he started slowing down last summer. 

he really got bad last week, couldnt even get in our bed. i had to lift him in and out my truck truck too.

this morning he couldnt get up and walk, he quit eating 3 days ago

vet was closed, the city does it, but the trama for him being kenneled over the week end would have been great

i did it my self . he waged his tail then he was gone

i am still weeping


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 1, 2022)

wascaptain said:


> with mags, he started slowing down last summer.
> 
> he really got bad last week, couldnt even get in our bed. i had to lift him in and out my truck truck too.
> 
> ...


I understand and am sorry for you.
I've been there myself.
Condolences my friend.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 1, 2022)

Nobody else sits in this chair. She spends most.of her time there now. 12 years old and still willing. They are so hard to let go.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 2, 2022)

You be the judge: should my girlfriend’s dog stop sleeping in our bed?


She lets the dog spend the night with them; he thinks it’s gross. You make the call on where sleeping dogs should lie




www.theguardian.com


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 2, 2022)

wascaptain said:


> finished digging his grave,
> 
> my freaken vet closed for the holiday, probly best anyways, my dog hates him.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry


----------



## xtsho (Jul 3, 2022)

I couldn't find one of my dogs. She was hiding good. Damn fireworks.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 3, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I couldn't find one of my dogs. She was hiding good. Damn fireworks.
> 
> View attachment 5158347


Ahh poor baby. Mine had a couple shocks today during daylight hours, no fair!


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 3, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I couldn't find one of my dogs. She was hiding good. Damn fireworks.
> 
> View attachment 5158347


Poor thing ! I'm glad mine isn't afraid of them , he gets riled up but in a mini badass way . Gonna git them boom booms !


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 4, 2022)

People are already setting off their morning fireworks. A couple loud booms have already gotten the girl all riled up. I put a doggy kennel where she could crawl into and hide as I don't want her crawling under stuff. She went straight inside. It's much more plush than the floor under an old metal platform cart.

It's not even noon yet and she's already having a bad day.


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Jul 4, 2022)

Zoey, 47 lbs of pure energy! and what happens when wife got pulled down


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 4, 2022)

Chihuahuas love a nice hidey hole , or wrapping up in a blanket . A good lap and an ear scratchin does wonders also . She's a cutie .


----------



## ANC (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 5, 2022)

My little garden helper today. He’s only helping cause he knows it’s my BDay


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 5, 2022)

lokie said:


> This morning Dexter has passed of natural causes while I held him in my arms.
> 
> So long friend, it's been a wild ride.
> View attachment 5157265
> A.K.A Pudin Head, Dick, MotherFucker, Pinball and Tripod amongst others depending on why he was being addressed.


So sorry for your loss


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 6, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> My little garden helper today. He’s only helping cause he knows it’s my BDay
> 
> View attachment 5159139
> View attachment 5159140


Happy birthday 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Jul 7, 2022)

lokie said:


> This morning Dexter has passed of natural causes while I held him in my arms.
> 
> So long friend, it's been a wild ride.
> View attachment 5157265
> A.K.A Pudin Head, Dick, MotherFucker, Pinball and Tripod amongst others depending on why he was being addressed.


I'm so sorry. Words are so inadequate.


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 8, 2022)

Meet the new grandson so new we don’t know his name yet lol


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 9, 2022)

loves his new bro


----------



## raratt (Jul 9, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 5160639View attachment 5160640View attachment 5160641View attachment 5160642
> loves his new bro


We miss our pit so much.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 9, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 5160639View attachment 5160640View attachment 5160641View attachment 5160642
> loves his new bro


They both look like they're thinking "I needed you" .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Play play can we play mom


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 11, 2022)

@Jeffislovinlife i keep looking at that beautiful beast of a dog . What is he? Corso?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> @Jeffislovinlife i keep looking at that beautiful beast of a dog . What is he? Corso?


Me and my father-in-law call him a long legged Chihuahua


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Me and my father-in-law call him a long legged Chihuahua


Great Dane mix he is a rescue


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 11, 2022)

Wow looks completely diff with cropped ears lol nice dog


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 11, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Wow looks completely diff with cropped ears lol nice dog


Thanks for that he is my baby boy


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Jul 12, 2022)

Miss Freya is experiencing her first winter on top of a mountain in Southern Australia....

She's discovered that schnuggling-up to the big fella in front of the fire is the best place to sleep (HIS spot!).

The fire seems to be mesmerising her right now.....


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 12, 2022)

did we just become best friends?

yup!


----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 12, 2022)

4,000 Beagles Are Being Rescued From a Virginia Facility. Now They Need New Homes.


The authorities have about two months to find homes for the dogs, after they were found at a facility that had violated dozens of federal regulations.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 12, 2022)

First they should put the techs in the euthanasia room. Hope them dudes the best. If I wasn’t maxed out right now id make a call. Two months isnt long hopefully a club or something can step in


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 12, 2022)

Dam thats alot of dogs. Cant read full article


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 12, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 5162137View attachment 5162136
> did we just become best friends?
> View attachment 5162138
> yup!


Did he get a name yet ?


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 12, 2022)

Sorta lol it sounds like my daughter and her boyfriend are still negotiating lol I’ll let the thread know as soon as it’s official. You guys got any good ones lol


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 12, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Dam thats alot of dogs. Cant read full article


I can barely stand to look at the pics .


bam0813 said:


> Sorta lol it sounds like my daughter and her boyfriend are still negotiating lol I’ll let the thread know as soon as it’s official. You guys got any good ones lol


My dog came with his, "Jake" . I have named three cats though, their names were Stupid , Doink , and Goober . All very much loved regardless of the names I gave them .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 5162137View attachment 5162136
> did we just become best friends?
> View attachment 5162138
> yup!


Is the older brother an Australian Shepherd


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 12, 2022)

No thats my dog shes to my best knowledge an Australian cattle dog pit mix . His ( puppy’s)brother is a 3 or 4 way mutt actually lol hes a total sweetheart and maybe the chillest dog ive been around in a long time. Hes still a pup too at not quite a year old.


----------



## raratt (Jul 12, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Is the older brother an Australian Shepherd


My guess is heeler or Australian cattle dog.


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 12, 2022)

Thats what the people selling out of the trunk said. Sure glad I was there that day. I think heeler, red or blue is another name for the cattle dog but i def could be wrong on that


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 12, 2022)

raratt said:


> My guess is heeler or Australian cattle dog.





bam0813 said:


> Thats what the people selling out of the trunk said. Sure glad I was there that day. I think heeler, red or blue is another name for the cattle dog but i def could be wrong on that


As far as I can tell we all are talking about the same critter lol but they are both good looking pup yuppers


----------



## J2M3S (Jul 12, 2022)

9 months. 120lbs and climbing. Heavily involved in socialization, obedience and bite training.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 13, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> 9 months. 120lbs and climbing. Heavily involved in socialization, obedience and bite training.
> 
> View attachment 5162554


Bite training?


----------



## lokie (Jul 13, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Bite training?


To bite or not to bite. That is the question.


----------



## manfredo (Jul 13, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> 9 months. 120lbs and climbing. Heavily involved in socialization, obedience and bite training.
> 
> View attachment 5162554


Good looking dog!! I thought it was a statue at first....Great pic!


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 13, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> 9 months. 120lbs and climbing. Heavily involved in socialization, obedience and bite training.
> 
> View attachment 5162554


Gorgeous. And I’m happy hes in training because even though I think he could go through it, he sure looks like he’s plotting away over that fence haha. Awesome animal bud


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> 9 months. 120lbs and climbing. Heavily involved in socialization, obedience and bite training.
> 
> View attachment 5162554


He is a beautiful animal yuppers


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm being blown off right now


----------



## J2M3S (Jul 13, 2022)

bam0813 said:


> Gorgeous. And I’m happy hes in training because even though I think he could go through it, he sure looks like he’s plotting away over that fence haha. Awesome animal bud


Believe it or not, when he came home at 9 weeks he was able to run through the space between those same bars.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 13, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> I'm being blown off right now View attachment 5162972


My little dude does the same thing when I say something he doesn't like , but blows snot before he turns his head on me .


----------



## raratt (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Jul 15, 2022)

ok he has an official name now lol Capone


----------



## lokie (Jul 15, 2022)

Meet Elvis, the newest member of our pack.


8 week old Shorkie, Shih Tzu/Yorkshire Terrier. 

The forever puppy. A pocket dog. Not expected to be be more than 10 lb. EVER.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 15, 2022)

Looks a lot like my little dude , you might have your hands full...

More pics mandatory !


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 15, 2022)

Sydney is a big suck that runs the roost and loves chasing butterflies, chipmunks and hummingbirds.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jul 15, 2022)

I was taking pictures of my daughter's dog and someone wanted in on the action 




SH420


----------



## raratt (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## oodawg (Jul 16, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Sydney is a big suck that runs the roost and loves chasing butterflies, chipmunks and hummingbirds.
> 
> View attachment 5164132


Vizsla? Sounds like a hunter! Good looking dog.


----------



## oodawg (Jul 16, 2022)

My bird dog and my bud dog Ella


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jul 16, 2022)

oodawg said:


> Vizsla? Sounds like a hunter! Good looking dog.


I'm not sure of the breed. She's very gentle (catch and release hunter of butterflies) and her owner makes all her food - hence the shiny coat.


----------



## NotTheRobot (Jul 17, 2022)

Golden doodle - 14 weeks. Caged and in action.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 17, 2022)

NotTheRobot said:


> Golden doodle - 14 weeks. Caged and in action.
> 
> View attachment 5165105
> 
> View attachment 5165102


Has that look on his/her face like "just wait until I get outta here" ...


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 17, 2022)

NotTheRobot said:


> Golden doodle - 14 weeks. Caged and in action.
> 
> View attachment 5165105
> 
> View attachment 5165102


I don't know that is a devious smile on that face or its you poor poor silly human you can't break me lol


----------



## NotTheRobot (Jul 18, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Has that look on his/her face like "just wait until I get outta here" ...


She's a third dog in the house. The other 2 are escape artists that wear Tractix trackers since they can go over tall fence easily and the trackers make it much easier to get them back. It tends to be a large thorn/ porcupine experience ($500-1500 per escape) which isn't as frequent now that they are getting older. We got litter mates, brother and sister, and the male is a hunter that gets excited and jumps the fence. Sister follows. The collies get very upset if separated and the third pup helps.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)

lokie said:


> Meet Elvis, the newest member of our pack.
> 
> View attachment 5164124
> 8 week old Shorkie, Shih Tzu/Yorkshire Terrier.
> ...


Adorable congratulations!


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5165328


Had to clean my tablet from the coffee I just sprayed on it lol


----------



## raratt (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

Bone and peanut butter


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Bone and peanut butterView attachment 5166698


Damn the first need to get here need to get them nails done yuppers got shots to do maybe will stop at Starbucks for a treat lol


----------



## lokie (Jul 20, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Damn the first need to get here need to get them nails done yuppers got shots to do maybe will stop at Starbucks for a treat lol


Odin likes Starbucks?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 20, 2022)

lokie said:


> Odin likes Starbucks?


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 20, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5166695


My dogs lie on the regular.


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 20, 2022)

She loves to lie in the sun until she's addled.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jul 20, 2022)

When I got this little guy going on 4 years ago he'd have eaten a rock , he was skinny af . These days I can put a hamburger in front of him and tell him "no" and he'll just sit and look at it . As you can see , he ain't skinny anymore...



This is him when I got him , after his first time in his life with a groomer...



Spoiled rotten now but listens good .


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 21, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5166695


Real tough life , comfy furniture , snacks , probably watching TV ! My dogs always liked their pizza folded in half also.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Jul 22, 2022)

Sub-zero *C. poochie sleeping action:


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Jul 22, 2022)

Such a girl......


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 22, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


>



Rebel always ran on dunks lol


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Jul 23, 2022)

Mrs Teacosy bought a couple of new beds today (destined for imminent destruction at the teeth of little Miss).......

Whilst still intact, the big fella has decided that less than 1m from the woodheater is the BEST place in the world to be right now:


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

Hot hot


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 23, 2022)

lokie said:


> Odin likes Starbucks?


Don't know but I'm thinking that we need to figure this out 


Laughing Grass said:


>


I might be able to get him to get his butt set on the concrete but as soon as he figures out that it's his that that's all all over


----------



## Unoriginalussername (Jul 23, 2022)

The best dog i've ever had


----------



## lokie (Jul 23, 2022)

Unoriginalussername said:


> View attachment 5168634
> The best dog i've ever had


Handsome animal.

Welcome to TnT.

The entry fee may cost you your sanity.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

Unoriginalussername said:


> View attachment 5168634
> The best dog i've ever had


Too bad mastiifs don’t live that long. I’ll never do it again. I just can’t.


----------



## Unoriginalussername (Jul 23, 2022)

@Aeroknow are so right. I had him put down in the kitchen feeding him his all time favorite treat. My wife's pound cake warm from the oven. The whole time I was crying like a baby.


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 23, 2022)

Unoriginalussername said:


> @Aeroknow are so right. I had him put down in the kitchen feeding him his all time favorite treat. My wife's pound cake warm from the oven. The whole time I was crying like a baby.


Ah dude! Did you just lose him?


----------



## Unoriginalussername (Jul 24, 2022)

No, not JUST. It's been long enough I need reminded I can no longer train and exercise the way a large breed deserves.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

I've got my baby boy so the hooks have been set hard and deep


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 24, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5169009


That just what can I say


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Jul 25, 2022)

Meet the Canine Officers Guarding American Agriculture


With international travel returning to prepandemic levels, these floppy-eared hounds are sniffing out deadly diseases and pests at border crossings one mango or sausage at a time.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Kgrim (Jul 25, 2022)

Some of the best times. The old teaching the young. Miss Hershey to death, but he taught Ranger SO MUCH it's uncanny, sometimes I slip and call him Hershey, LOL
Ranger LOVED climbing and laying on Hershey when we went for rides.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> View attachment 5169009


Oh GOD, those eyes!


----------



## lokie (Jul 25, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Oh GOD, those eyes!


Looks like Bufford T Justice


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 25, 2022)

Lenny’s new nickname is Scabback. He ran through some barbed wire fence
Almost fully healed


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Jul 25, 2022)

'Seems there's a bit of competition for the warmest spot these days.....


----------



## dstroy (Jul 26, 2022)

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 26, 2022)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 5169868View attachment 5169869
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Such a good looker


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 27, 2022)

Cooper my wheaton terrier..


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Jul 29, 2022)

Flash63 said:


> Cooper my wheaton terrier..View attachment 5170501


why the long face?

Sorry I couldn’t resist.


----------



## raratt (Jul 29, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> why the long face?
> 
> Sorry I couldn’t resist.


So a horse walks in to a bar...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 29, 2022)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cf3tCUyDD3k/


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jul 29, 2022)

BobBitchen said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cf3tCUyDD3k/


And a look at the end like what lol


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2022)

I think i’m going to pick up one of Lenny’s brothers. New liter. The same father, sister of the the same mother


----------



## Aeroknow (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Jul 31, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> View attachment 5172784


Nah, not spoiled at all...


----------



## farmerfischer (Jul 31, 2022)

mr. wrinkles and scrap..


----------



## lokie (Jul 31, 2022)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=751266366128612


----------



## ANC (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 2, 2022)

Yesterday was a sad day for me and my family. Sadly we had to say goodbye to my almost 11yr old dog, Buddy. He had cancerous growths removed early last year, new one appeared last summer on his side and seem to finally spread inwards. Still have Covid like restrictions at both human/animal hospitals. It was a beautiful day and they were able to administered everything to him outside with my mom and I present. It’s where he would of wanted to be too and not in the back of a crowded vets office. Still have Fozzie Bear but he looks for Buddy and keeps sniffing for him. Doing better then I thought but I don’t think it will fully clue in for him for a couple days.

He was a very good boy


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5173894
> 
> Yesterday was a sad day for me and my family. Sadly we had to say goodbye to my almost 11yr old dog, Buddy. He had cancerous growths removed early last year, new one appeared last summer on his side and seem to finally spread inwards. Still have Covid like restrictions at both human/animal hospitals. It was a beautiful day and they were able to administered everything to him outside with my mom and I present. It’s where he would of wanted to be too and not in the back of a crowded vets office. Still have Fozzie Bear but he looks for Buddy and keeps sniffing for him. Doing better then I thought but I don’t think it will fully clue in for him for a couple days.
> 
> He was a very good boy


 I'm sorry.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Aug 2, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5173894
> 
> Yesterday was a sad day for me and my family. Sadly we had to say goodbye to my almost 11yr old dog, Buddy. He had cancerous growths removed early last year, new one appeared last summer on his side and seem to finally spread inwards. Still have Covid like restrictions at both human/animal hospitals. It was a beautiful day and they were able to administered everything to him outside with my mom and I present. It’s where he would of wanted to be too and not in the back of a crowded vets office. Still have Fozzie Bear but he looks for Buddy and keeps sniffing for him. Doing better then I thought but I don’t think it will fully clue in for him for a couple days.
> 
> He was a very good boy


One of the most heartbreaking things in a dog lovers life . I forget where I saw it first but I think of it every time I see a post like this....


----------



## raratt (Aug 2, 2022)

Stop, I'm gonna start bawling.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Stop, I'm gonna start bawling.


You should never read Loving Reaper comics.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Aug 2, 2022)

raratt said:


> Stop, I'm gonna start bawling.


I'm not gonna lie, I get tears in my eyes when I see these posts . The pic of Buddy reminds me of my best friends dog Colby . I knew him and cultivated his friendship from when he was 2 days old .

When he got old I was part of the decision making about when it was time . The night before he went for his last ride I laid on the floor with him and cried . It sucks .

He's one of the yellow pups in this picture .


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5173894
> 
> Yesterday was a sad day for me and my family. Sadly we had to say goodbye to my almost 11yr old dog, Buddy. He had cancerous growths removed early last year, new one appeared last summer on his side and seem to finally spread inwards. Still have Covid like restrictions at both human/animal hospitals. It was a beautiful day and they were able to administered everything to him outside with my mom and I present. It’s where he would of wanted to be too and not in the back of a crowded vets office. Still have Fozzie Bear but he looks for Buddy and keeps sniffing for him. Doing better then I thought but I don’t think it will fully clue in for him for a couple days.
> 
> He was a very good boy


Ah man. That pic hurts. Brings back some not so distant memories.
Sorry dude.


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5173894
> 
> Yesterday was a sad day for me and my family. Sadly we had to say goodbye to my almost 11yr old dog, Buddy. He had cancerous growths removed early last year, new one appeared last summer on his side and seem to finally spread inwards. Still have Covid like restrictions at both human/animal hospitals. It was a beautiful day and they were able to administered everything to him outside with my mom and I present. It’s where he would of wanted to be too and not in the back of a crowded vets office. Still have Fozzie Bear but he looks for Buddy and keeps sniffing for him. Doing better then I thought but I don’t think it will fully clue in for him for a couple days.
> 
> He was a very good boy


My baby girl Bella, french mastiff, had a lump on her limb so i brought her in. My Vet said that lumps on the limbs are the ones we gotta worry about so i had him remove it and have it checked out. Turns out it was a malignant tumor known to metastasis else where.
About a yr later, while i was evacuated, about 2 months from the fire, just got into my 5th wheel trailer, she passed on me right next to me in bed at 7.75 yrs of age
There is no god.

I had to put her brother down less than a yr ago


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2022)

I’m not picking up Lenny’s brother btw. I just can’t. Gotta wait til he’s at least a yr old or it will be even more crazy.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Aug 2, 2022)

While we're on the sad subject something came to mind for those who have bonded dogs and one has to be euthanized . 

I have two 80 year old friends in my condo complex , best friends with each other and owners of multiple generations of Rough Collies. They trade off keeping them overnight and weekends . 

Last summer the 13 yo had her last ride, leaving her 9 yo "brother" . Their vet suggested to bring him along . When she passed they laid her out nicely and brought Romeo in to see her . He sniffed and whined a bit , but when he got home it was like he knew Bella wasn't coming back . They said it appeared to have helped .


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 2, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> While we're on the sad subject something came to mind for those who have bonded dogs and one has to be euthanized .
> 
> I have two 80 year old friends in my condo complex , best friends with each other and owners of multiple generations of Rough Collies. They trade off keeping them overnight and weekends .
> 
> Last summer the 13 yo had her last ride, leaving her 9 yo "brother" . Their vet suggested to bring him along . When she passed they laid her out nicely and brought Romeo in to see her . He sniffed and whined a bit , but when he got home it was like he knew Bella wasn't coming back . They said it appeared to have helped .


I buried my pitbull, Summer, in the backyard of my paradise home. She passed away, the pups witnessed it all. Even sniffed her dead. The then Bella and Rex puppies didn’t seem to do any better than if she had just “disappeared” i think it was worse because they knew she was burried right there 
I’ve done it many different ways and i don’t think there is a good or better way to handle it. It’s just all bad either way.


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 2, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I buried my pitbull, Summer, in the backyard of my paradise home. She passed away, the pups witnessed it all. Even sniffed her dead. The then Bella and Rex puppies didn’t seem to do any better than if she had just “disappeared” i think it was worse because they knew she was burried right there
> I’ve done it many different ways and i don’t think there is a good or better way to handle it. It’s just all bad either way.


It's a very dark cloud that blows in and rips your fucking heart out ! Been there so many times......so very sorry , we are all right behind that dude. We take this devastating hit in the end ( that ya know always comes ) so the beautiful creature can have a GOOD life !


----------



## manfredo (Aug 3, 2022)

When I brought my shepherd home to bury him, I let his best friend, a little terrier, see and sniff his body after removing him from the trunk of my car.. The first thing the little shithead terrier did was lift his leg and pee on him. Not sure what that was about...They were best buddies. Maybe marking his territory...Not sure, but he never did anything like that before...and then he watched as I buried his buddy. So at least he knew where his buddy went.


----------



## shnkrmn (Aug 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> My baby girl Bella, french mastiff, had a lump on her limb so i brought her in. My Vet said that lumps on the limbs are the ones we gotta worry about so i had him remove it and have it checked out. Turns out it was a malignant tumor known to metastasis else where.
> About a yr later, while i was evacuated, about 2 months from the fire, just got into my 5th wheel trailer, she passed on me right next to me in bed at 7.75 yrs of age
> There is no god.
> 
> I had to put her brother down less than a yr ago


I lost my last dog to osteosarcoma. I noticed her 'wrist' was a little swollen and lame. It went into her lungs and she was gone in a year. Only 9. It's so heartbreaking.


----------



## bam0813 (Aug 3, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> While we're on the sad subject something came to mind for those who have bonded dogs and one has to be euthanized .
> 
> I have two 80 year old friends in my condo complex , best friends with each other and owners of multiple generations of Rough Collies. They trade off keeping them overnight and weekends .
> 
> Last summer the 13 yo had her last ride, leaving her 9 yo "brother" . Their vet suggested to bring him along . When she passed they laid her out nicely and brought Romeo in to see her . He sniffed and whined a bit , but when he got home it was like he knew Bella wasn't coming back . They said it appeared to have helped .


My girl sweetpea passed in our home . All my dogs are resting on my property and i hand dug all of them. Her and my shepherd were inseparable and when she passed i wrapped her in her favorite blanket to rest in and he did a very similar thing . Your right it did seem to make him understand what was going on . Ive heard that dogs will dig their own dying hole in the wild so I m quite positive they are aware of their mortality. My shepherd is 8 and starting to show his age at times. I dread the day and it will be hell again but i will know i gave him a good one and use that to cope as I usually do.


----------



## bam0813 (Aug 3, 2022)

The hardest part was taking hikes after and he would occasionally stop and stare back down the trail . Im sure he was looking for her to catch up. Saddest thing ever


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 3, 2022)

manfredo said:


> When I brought my shepherd home to bury him, I let his best friend, a little terrier, see and sniff his body after removing him from the trunk of my car.. The first thing the little shithead terrier did was lift his leg and pee on him. Not sure what that was about...They were best buddies. Maybe marking his territory...Not sure, but he never did anything like that before...and then he watched as I buried his buddy. So at least he knew where his buddy went.


What a f'ing bitch , a very sad story..." love stinks" !


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 3, 2022)

My baby boy is missing his dad picture from when I called my wife and he heard me over the phone


----------



## ANC (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> My baby boy is missing his dad View attachment 5174772picture from when I called my wife and he heard me over the phone


I love those f'ing hounds/dogs so much that I hate them !


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 5, 2022)

My 13 y/o growbud we had to euthanize back in the spring:



Her little sister:



90% of her ancestry is SCH/IPO Level III certified, and trust me, that doesn't have anything to do with AKC Westminster bullshit. Even though she is not SCH/IPO rated, because I didn't give a shit about protection, scenting, or obedience certification that was fucking impossible to do during covid. Besides, I only give a shit about longevity, _especially_ in Dobermans, but in cannabis as well.

Other than my wife, dogs are the only other beings who have ever known I grow.


----------



## CaliRootz88 (Aug 5, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> My 13 y/o growbud we had to euthanize back in the spring:
> 
> View attachment 5175674
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your losses last spring


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 5, 2022)

> Sorry to hear your losses last spring


Felt like a hero, felt like a zero. They tell you when they're ready, but it's always hard to hear.


----------



## curious2garden (Aug 6, 2022)

Wrong Way @lokie finishes first by a nose.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555543710401691649


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 6, 2022)

Damn, this thread opened up thoughts of old friends. Here's a video I did over 20 years ago when we had to put our first girl down, it's where the line "Felt like a hero, felt like a zero" came from:


----------



## bam0813 (Aug 6, 2022)

God these two have been in love from day one. I don’t think I’ve seen two males hit it off as fast as these two


----------



## lokie (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

lokie said:


>


Thats funny as hell man


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

My last two
Lost last year both 13
At our age the wife and I decided no more big dogs 
After six labs we couldn’t handle another go
But then this guy showed up on Craigslist during pandemic and the deed was done 

no regrets


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> My last two
> Lost last year both 13View attachment 5176172
> At our age the wife and I decided no more big dogs
> After six labs we couldn’t handle another go
> ...


Cute


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Cute


He said duh?


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 6, 2022)

Holy fucking moly, seeing that video makes me remember something that happened with my current Dobergirl when she was 3-4 months old. I can't believe I'm going to admit this to anyone else, because my wife is the only other human who knows this story, but since I'm nym'd up, I can be totally honest. 

At that time, I only did cannabis oil from decarbed buds and after I squeezed out the oil, I threw the vegetal remnants into a sort of compost pile we have right off the deck. Didn't think anything of it, but it was a rather large amount. I let both the girls out and about an hour later, I noticed Star is acting really weird, but Chaos was fine. A bit later, Star just sort of hangs her head down and starts swaying to and fro. This is not fucking normal. Wonder what's wrong? Then she starts dry heaving, for almost a minute but nothing comes up. She's salivating profusely, so I lay her down and look into her mouth and see little green particles. Fuck!! I knew exactly what happened. A previous Dobergirl we had, Karma, had eaten a couple of joints and had a similar reaction, so I knew what this was. She was hammered on SouthEast Lights!!!! Chaos was experienced and knew better than to eat that oily detritus.

Now, I know how serious this can be, so don't flame my ass for being so irresponsible. But this was never a problem with any dogs we've had before, and in over 30 years of marriage, this was the first time it ever happened from the compost pile. Since my wife was an RN and I was an RRT, we knew what to do. Protect the airway and prevent aspiration at all costs.

As you can tell from the photo above, she's fine.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 6, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> He said duh?


Lol..


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Holy fucking moly, seeing that video makes me remember something that happened with my current Dobergirl when she was 3-4 months old. I can't believe I'm going to admit this to anyone else, because my wife is the only other human who knows this story, but since I'm nym'd up, I can be totally honest.
> 
> At that time, I only did cannabis oil from decarbed buds and after I squeezed out the oil, I threw the vegetal remnants into a sort of compost pile we have right off the deck. Didn't think anything of it, but it was a rather large amount. I let both the girls out and about an hour later, I noticed Star is acting really weird, but Chaos was fine. A bit later, Star just sort of hangs her head down and starts swaying to and fro. This is not fucking normal. Wonder what's wrong? Then she starts dry heaving, for almost a minute but nothing comes up. She's salivating profusely, so I lay her down and look into her mouth and see little green particles. Fuck!! I knew exactly what happened. A previous Dobergirl we had, Karma, had eaten a couple of joints and had a similar reaction, so I knew what this was. She was hammered on SouthEast Lights!!!! Chaos was experienced and knew better than to eat that oily detritus.
> 
> ...


Actually 
I had one find someone else’s plants
Unbeknownst to me 
He was wasted for two days 
Vet said it happens all the time and she immediately recognized he was high 
So no worries


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 6, 2022)

My neighbour's brother's chocolate lab, Cooper. Already 40lbs, has big paws and loves water, naturally.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 6, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> My neighbour's brother's chocolate lab, Cooper. Already 40lbs, has big paws and loves water, naturally.
> 
> View attachment 5176243View attachment 5176244View attachment 5176245View attachment 5176246View attachment 5176247


Homely as a mud fence


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 7, 2022)

me the wife and my boy mags(rip)...

he loved the camp.

when i hunt there thou, i wouldnt take him. i would have to spell the word camp to the wife before i left to go there.

he would get excited hearing the word,

i would have to spell the word bath to.......lol


----------



## NotTheRobot (Aug 7, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> My last two
> Lost last year both 13
> At our age the wife and I decided no more big dogs
> After six labs we couldn’t handle another go
> ...


My wife had similar thoughts. We got 2 collie cross puppies 5 years ago who have slowed down now and we just got a goldendoodle puppy. We're only late sixties and have a half acre fenced for the puppies to run in. 75-85 lbs. seems to be where we are now, not the giants we used to have. 

Like you say, no regrets. The regrets would have been not having them.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 7, 2022)

I just gotta say Thanks to everyone and their well wishes after losing Buddy this past Monday. My other dog Fozzie Bear is, well, doing the best he can. It’s sad to look at him and he will be staring out to nothing expecting him to return home  He’s had a couple sad howls/whines everyday since he past, but seem longer and more mournful the longer it’s been.

So we thought we were going to be a single dog family again. Then we realized we have been a 2 dog family almost for 8 years now, from looking after various friends/family dogs over that period. So 2 days later we were online looking to see if we can find a new friend for Mr. Bear and I’m happy to say that we will have new friend coming this November hopefully. Found a breeder for English Golden Retrievers like Buddy was, and she will have 2 litters born mid September. Going to be a long 4 months but we will hopefully have a happy Fozzie Bear once again soon and a new baby brother. Waffles, Paddington and once again Buddy are the forerunners for the new pups name. Buddy is just the perfect name for a Golden because it’s usually the first words “whats your name buddy?” out of a persons mouth when they would pet him. Don’t worry, I’ll post pics when they get here.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Aug 7, 2022)

SH420


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 9, 2022)

Chillin in the chair with this little one..
Shes 9 years old and about the size of a 20 oz bottle.. and " about a pound"
Chihuahua x pug... stong taco bell pheno..
Edit: strong *


----------



## BobBitchen (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Aug 11, 2022)

?


----------



## manfredo (Aug 11, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5179138
> 
> ?


Teeth cleaners, I think!!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 13, 2022)

Im dog sitting.. soon as got up off the couch this fucker decided he was taking my spot.. lol.. i suppose its his spot tecnichaly... it is his house


----------



## ANC (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Aug 15, 2022)

ANC said:


>


I know that face...


----------



## Unga Bunga (Aug 15, 2022)

your dogs watching you get it on







youtube.com


----------



## lokie (Aug 16, 2022)

Elvis discovered his tail today.

The tip, very tip just a few hairs, is white. Elvis has a white stinger.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 16, 2022)

Yuppers it is that


----------



## J2M3S (Aug 17, 2022)

The most amazing breed. Loyal and always alert. 
Santa is bringing his future mate this Christmas.


----------



## myke (Aug 17, 2022)

My dog always has to be in the front seat.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 18, 2022)

Dad!



Dad *!*



Pay attention to Me Damnit!


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 19, 2022)

first overnight without my pal. sat and stared at the fire most of the night. been a long time since i felt lonely.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 19, 2022)

wascaptain said:


> first overnight without my pal. sat and stared at the fire most of the night. been a long time since i felt lonely.


 I'm sorry. Are you going to adopt a new companion?


----------



## wascaptain (Aug 20, 2022)

not as this time ms. grass
if we do thou, it will get a used one.

the loss has been tough on me, not so much on the wife.

thanks my friends for caring.


----------



## ANC (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 21, 2022)

Murphy loves parties and chasing squirrels/spar


----------



## ANC (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Aug 22, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Dad!
> 
> View attachment 5182996
> 
> ...


I like the new style saddle blanket


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 22, 2022)

Look at me see how big I'm getting lol squirrel outside


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> I like the new style saddle blanket


The mail man likes it too. Big D came bashing out the storm door while I was signing for a package ~ he stood stock still, turned pale & made some funny squeeking noises. I grabbed the dawg by the handle (finally I have more control over him) & put him back in the house. 
I said "don't worry, he's just excited" and all mail dude could breathlessly spit out was "I've been delivering mail for 18 years & that's the biggest fucking dog I've ever seen".

Oops.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Aug 22, 2022)

My mailman is some sorta dog whisperer I swear . My little dude loves him but will go ape shit on any fill in .


----------



## Laughing Grass (Aug 22, 2022)

UPS Dogs


UPS Dogs. 1,793,194 likes · 33,077 talking about this. DOGS AND DRIVERS! What more could you want?‍♂️




www.facebook.com


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## bam0813 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

And the ears are still on duty


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Aug 24, 2022)

And him loves his bone lol


----------



## Unga Bunga (Aug 24, 2022)

Large or small , there are no friends more loving and loyal than a dog . So easy to make them happy and they're ultimately forgiving .


----------



## lokie (Aug 24, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Large or small , there are no friends more loving and loyal than a dog . So easy to make them happy and they're ultimately forgiving .


They don't forget either.

I had a Scottish terrier that hated my ex's son.
If that boy left his door open the dog would go there first to take a dump.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Aug 24, 2022)

Duke turns one today and got to go fishing.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Aug 24, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Duke turns one today and got to go fishing.
> View attachment 5186879


How can you not love that face !


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 25, 2022)

Moving clones from the closet down to basement tents, wanted to take a pic of my favorite (unlike kids, you can have a favorite) plant, and my grow bud had to be in the pic :


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 26, 2022)

Will Your Dog Get Dementia? A Large New Study Offers Clues.


The risk of canine cognitive dysfunction, a.k.a. “doggy dementia,” is far greater in dogs who don’t get enough exercise, researchers found. Their risk factors echo some in humans, whose homes they share.




www.nytimes.com












Evaluation of cognitive function in the Dog Aging Project: associations with baseline canine characteristics - Scientific Reports


Canine cognitive dysfunction (CCD) is a neurodegenerative disease in aging dogs. It has been described previously in relatively small cohorts of dogs using multiple different rating scales. This study aimed to use a minimally modified CCD rating scale developed by previous researchers to...




www.nature.com


----------



## lokie (Aug 26, 2022)

Rabid fox repeatedly bites woman in frenzied attack


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 26, 2022)

lokie said:


> Rabid fox repeatedly bites woman in frenzied attack


Dealing with rabid animals when you have assertive dogs is a giant pain in the ass!


----------



## Charles U Farley (Aug 26, 2022)

Seeing that rabid fox video reminded me of Karma, our 13 y/o Dobergirl who crossed the Rainbow Bridge in 17. Not only did deer, rabbits, squirrels and groundhogs quake in fear with her presence, she held a rabid skunk at bay until I could get the Remington 870 and take care of business.

That was not a fun clean up, for me or Karma.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Aug 26, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Seeing that rabid fox video reminded me of Karma, our 13 y/o Dobergirl who crossed the Rainbow Bridge in 17. Not only did deer, rabbits, squirrels and groundhogs quake in fear with her presence, she held a rabid skunk at bay until I could get the Remington 870 and take care of business.
> 
> That was not a fun clean up, for me or Karma.
> 
> View attachment 5187817


Pretty girl ! Puppy faces and senior dog faces are the best for me . One says "oh boy ! Looka dat ! Gimme it ! " . The other says "been there done that, now gimme something to eat and scratch my belly" !


----------



## Aeroknow (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 27, 2022)

lokie said:


> Rabid fox repeatedly bites woman in frenzied attack


Lacking the mention of euthanasia or a necropsy the assertion of rabid I believe to be speculative.


----------



## lokie (Aug 27, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Lacking the mention of euthanasia or a necropsy the assertion of rabid I believe to be speculative.


The following web page asserts, "While she was being treated in hospital, the fox was killed and tests at a nearby veterinary college confirmed it had tested positive for rabies."









Nurse fears she would be 'eaten alive' by rabid fox in frenzied attack in garden


The rabid fox initially nipped at 61-year-old Sherri Russo's legs before sinking its fangs into her hand, leaving a huge gash that needed extensive treatment at hospital in New York, US




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Aug 30, 2022)

Dogs perform complicated, athletic, synchronised sleeping manuoeuvres in front of the wood heater.

Degree of difficulty: 6.2
Score from the Swedish judge: 9.7

Note carefully, how the less-experienced members of the team look eagerly for guidance from the Captain, despite his diminutive stature, who provides quiet, sage advice.


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 3, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I lost my last dog to osteosarcoma. I noticed her 'wrist' was a little swollen and lame. It went into her lungs and she was gone in a year. Only 9. It's so heartbreaking.


So fucking sad.........life can crush the shit out of ya ! It's like life is a crap shoot !
Condolences! That fucking hurts !


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 3, 2022)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Dogs perform complicated, athletic, synchronised sleeping manuoeuvres in front of the wood heater.
> 
> Degree of difficulty: 6.2
> Score from the Swedish judge: 9.7
> ...


Very f'ing cool stoner dude....very cozy....beautiful creatures. Lots of love and care flying around in there.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 5, 2022)

Dog Helps Push Owner in Wheelchair || ViralHog


Occurred on July 26, 2022 / Ecatepec de Morelos, Mexico"The most beautiful and tender thing I saw today, man's best friend."Contact [email protected] to...




youtube.com


----------



## wascaptain (Sep 5, 2022)

this was the first day i got my boy mags.

my life hasnt been the same since i put him down.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Sep 5, 2022)

wascaptain said:


> this was the first day i got my boy mags.
> 
> my life View attachment 5192830hasnt been the same since i put him down.


Tell us more. Take the pin out....


----------



## lokie (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 7, 2022)

Eebbers, TSA's oldest and cutest bomb-sniffing dog, retires after a decade of service


The 11-year-old vizsla-Labrador mix screened passengers at a Minnesota airport and helped with security at major sporting events. He celebrated his last day at work with toys, cake and pets.




www.npr.org


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 8, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> View attachment 5194262
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putting a do not pet sign on a dog makes me want to pet it more.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 9, 2022)

Buddy came by and brought his boy Zeus. The chickens scurried and hid.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 9, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Buddy came by and brought his boy Zeus. The chickens scurried and hid.
> View attachment 5195198


Little dude looks like he's got a big personality !


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 9, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Little dude looks like he's got a big personality !


He's independent and a curious explorer. Always busy, but not much of a snuggle buddy.

It's great to have visitors, and even better if they bring their dog.


----------



## raratt (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 11, 2022)

Rest well at this checkpoint and may you have the wind at your back on the trail my friend.
RIP


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 11, 2022)

Ob and chewy... chewy came in for a close up. Buddy did the same thing to me last time. 

SH420


----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 11, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Ob and chewy... chewy came in for a close up. Buddy did the same thing to me last time. View attachment 5196411View attachment 5196412View attachment 5196413View attachment 5196414
> 
> SH420



This guy's name was Chewy to (on the left) , he made it to 18 .


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 12, 2022)

Mea culpa, I forgot about them


Riley being transported out of the debris of the World Trade Center.









The Legacy of 9/11 Dogs – American Kennel Club


About 300 dog/handler search teams responded to 9/11, but only about 100 were prepared for the size of the disaster at Ground Zero.




www.akc.org












The Dogs of 9/11: Their Failed Searches for Life Helped Sustain It (Published 2021)


Two exhibitions in New York recognize the search and rescue dogs who combed through the World Trade Center wreckage, trying to find survivors.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## buckaclark (Sep 12, 2022)

Soo tell us more!


----------



## raratt (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Sep 14, 2022)

Elvis plays with a chestnut hull.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 15, 2022)

My niece found this old pic of her Chihuahua "Chico" , he was in love with his Unkie . He was about 9 when my sister got her little Teacup "Emma" . Emma is Unkie's little baby , she's about 11 now .

Not the best pic, a pic of a pic...


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

I want a chihuahua so badly


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Sep 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> I want a chihuahua so badly


Yeah, I heard that about you.

Or maybe it was just a vicious rumour I started........


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Sep 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> I want a chihuahua so badly


I'll send you a chihuahua if you send me a Boerboel. : )


----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> I want a chihuahua so badly


There always seem to be many available for adoption . They're quirky little dogs but if you understand them for what they are they're awesome.


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)

People want crazy money for rescues here... It is a whole racket as I don't think they are allowed to sell them anymore.


----------



## ANC (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 16, 2022)

ANC said:


> People want crazy money for rescues here... It is a whole racket as I don't think they are allowed to sell them anymore.


Same here . I troll Petfinder occasionally and I see quite a few rescue organizations that want big dollars and a virtual colonoscopy to adopt . Sometimes I wonder if they really want to move the dogs out .

My plan someday is to physically search the local pounds . Probably ask if I can place a "standing order" for dogs with certain traits when they come in .

I'd be looking for the older ones , the most withdrawn , bonded pairs and the like . The ones that have the least interest to most potential adopters .

Another thought is to become a foster for a rescue organization . It would be hard to give them up but I'd know that the next is right around the corner .


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 16, 2022)

What Do Dogs Know About Us?


Man’s best friend is surprisingly skilled at getting inside your head.




www.theatlantic.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 16, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> What Do Dogs Know About Us?
> 
> 
> Man’s best friend is surprisingly skilled at getting inside your head.
> ...


And heart.


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Sep 16, 2022)

My boy, Jake, my best friend, went over the rainbow bridge 2 weeks ago. He was a rescue and my best friend


----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 16, 2022)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> My boy, Jake, my best friend, went over the rainbow bridge 2 weeks ago. He was a rescue and my best friend
> 
> View attachment 5198736View attachment 5198737


Take solace in the fact that you took him in and gave him the best days of his life . Think about how he came to be your best friend , and consider continuing his legacy .

I rue the day when my Jake leaves me , but I tell myself that his purpose in life will be passed on to another needing a loving human .

My Jake...


----------



## Mason Jar 92705 (Sep 16, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Take solace in the fact that you took him in and gave him the best days of his life . Think about how he came to be your best friend , and consider continuing his legacy .
> 
> I rue the day when my Jake leaves me , but I tell myself that his purpose in life will be passed on to another needing a loving human .
> 
> ...


Thank u, my friend. He died unexpectedly from internal bleeding. Didn’t see it coming, he passed at the emergency vet hospital.


----------



## myke (Sep 17, 2022)

Mason Jar 92705 said:


> Thank u, my friend. He died unexpectedly from internal bleeding. Didn’t see it coming, he passed at the emergency vet hospital.


Sorry to here that and my condolences to your family.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 17, 2022)

Who wore it best? 



SH420


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 18, 2022)

Winston the Border terrier 13 years old and has the most majestic eyebrows I’ve ever seen.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 18, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> Who wore it best?
> 
> View attachment 5199395
> 
> SH420


Ob


----------



## shrxhky420 (Sep 18, 2022)

ANC said:


> I want a chihuahua so badly


I don't think the sentiment is returned 





SH420


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## dstroy (Sep 19, 2022)

ANC said:


> I want a chihuahua so badly


They’re great! I love tater, she’s so awesome.


----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2022)

A sincere heads up to dog owners. "Taste of the Wild" dog food has made my very healthy husky sick. He ate it for most of his life. Something is different now. Regurgitates it or has diarrhea. Started 2 days after opening new bag. After 3 days and a chat with the vet, It is not advisable as safe to eat. 
Observe your dogs eating and activity if feeding it Taste of the Wild" made by Blue Diamond.

Love your pets.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A sincere heads up to dog owners. "Taste of the Wild" dog food has made my very healthy husky sick. He ate it for most of his life. Something is different now. Regurgitates it or has diarrhea. Started 2 days after opening new bag. After 3 days and a chat with the vet, It is not advisable as safe to eat.
> Observe your dogs eating and activity if feeding it Taste of the Wild" made by Blue Diamond.
> 
> Love your pets.


I haven’t fed my dogs taste of the wild for a few yrs now. I now think they actually need grain but i did feed my dogs it for quite a few yrs.
My older dog Bear gets Diamond Naturals large breed adult and the puppers gets this


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> I haven’t fed my dogs taste of the wild for a few yrs now. I now think they actually need grain but i did feed my dogs it for quite a few yrs.
> My older dog Bear gets Diamond Naturals large breed adult and the puppers gets this
> View attachment 5201873



I boiled a chicken thigh. Cooked real swamp rice with carrots, peas and a sweet potatoe in liquid. Shredded chicken. Last nite. He is almost normal today.

They need roughage also I agree. Dogs eat grass. And mine most anything off the plant.


----------



## Aeroknow (Sep 22, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I boiled a chicken thigh. Cooked real swamp rice with carrots, peas and a sweet potatoe in liquid. Shredded chicken. Last nite. He is almost normal today.
> 
> They need roughage also I agree. Dogs eat grass. And mine most anything off the plant.


Glad the Husky is doing better!
The first dog in my life was a german shepard/husky mix. We got her as a puppy. Kinda looked like a wolf lol. Was as old as I was when she was put down at 15. My mom always bought some pretty average dry food. Guaranteed it wasn’t grain free.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 22, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Glad the Husky is doing better!
> The first dog in my life was a german shepard/husky mix. We got her as a puppy. Kinda looked like a wolf lol. Was as old as me when she was put down at 15. My mom always bought some pretty average dry food. Guaranteed it wasn’t grain free.


Wasn't GMO gluten then. Hell gravy train was a safe treat in the day.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> A sincere heads up to dog owners. "Taste of the Wild" dog food has made my very healthy husky sick. He ate it for most of his life. Something is different now. Regurgitates it or has diarrhea. Started 2 days after opening new bag. After 3 days and a chat with the vet, It is not advisable as safe to eat.
> Observe your dogs eating and activity if feeding it Taste of the Wild" made by Blue Diamond.
> 
> Love your pets.


Man that sucks big time hopefully the little serial killer gets better soon


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Man that sucks big time hopefully the little serial killer gets better soon


He is full throttle this morning. Dread the hunt for food. Kiddies trying to assist interrupt my reading. 

TY. Give Odin a pat.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Sep 23, 2022)

MICHI-CAN said:


> He is full throttle this morning. Dread the hunt for food. Kiddies trying to assist interrupt my reading.
> 
> TY. Give Odin a pat.


That's awesome glad to hear that the news is saying that you might have a freeze tonight it's to soon for that lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 23, 2022)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> That's awesome glad to hear that the news is saying that you might have a freeze tonight it's to soon for that lol


Hit 35 last night on my deck. Oil radiator in greenhouse. A few weeks early here.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 24, 2022)

Interesting bit of canine wartime memorabilia coming up for auction. *Estimate range is £20,000 - £30,000*
Item description is worth a read.









Miscellaneous - Oct 12, 2022 | Noonans in London


The emotive and extremely well-documented P.D.S.A. Dickin Medal for Gallantry - â€œThe Animals' V.C.” - and R.S.P.C.A... Item was passed




www.liveauctioneers.com

















Rob (dog) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## raratt (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Sep 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5203274


You realize how many manipulated you with treats.


----------



## BarnBuster (Sep 26, 2022)

Canine Cosmonaut Space Suit - Oct 20, 2022 | RR Auction in MA


Exceptionally rare original canine cosmonaut spacesuit, with interior manufacturer’s label dated to October 5, 1959, ... on Oct 20, 2022




www.liveauctioneers.com


----------



## raratt (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Sep 28, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5204670


I might actually try that . My little dude needs a trim.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Sep 30, 2022)

Is this just mutual doggie butt-sniffing, canine-69, merely sleeping together, or the product of an overactive imagination on my part?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Oct 2, 2022)

Man O man I wish I could sleep like that


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 2, 2022)

Went to a show last night. Saw this dog chillin' listen to music. Looked high thought it was funny 




At the end of the night it seemed as though he had last his hooman. Ended up hanging out with us for a little while 


I'm on the left. Lol. Mamashark picked him up and started asking everyone until we found his hooman. 

SH420


----------



## ANC (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5207440View attachment 5207441


All yours ? I love Chihuahuas...


----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 3, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> All yours ? I love Chihuahuas...


Yeah.. they are palm,chihuahua,pug mixes..


----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 3, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah.. they are palm,chihuahua,pug mixes..


Love those faces !


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 4, 2022)

Emergency aid for Hurricane Ian victims


Please scroll down for more donate options Please help us get life-saving aid to those in desperate need. Hurricane Ian is one of the most violent storms to have ever hit our shores and has left absolute devastation in its path. Paws of War 's Disaster Response Teams are in Florida ri...




pawsofwar.networkforgood.com




_
OUR MISSION
To train and place shelter & support dogs to serve and provide independence to our U.S. military Veterans that suffer from the emotional & physical effects of war. In turn, each Veteran can experience the therapeutic and unconditional love only a companion animal can bring. To provide animals rescue for our troops serving overseas._


----------



## Phytoplankton (Oct 5, 2022)

Ziggy, the Chesapeake Bay Retriever and Jake the Stabyhoun, playing in the marsh:


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 6, 2022)

Had a big scare with my boy Lenny. Long story, went from exrays on monday thinking he swallowed something to an all day visit at the vet yesterday. We think he had sprained his neck.
Lenny is 8mo now, 72lbs


----------



## ANC (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Oct 7, 2022)

Elvis has found his special purpose.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> More pics are mandatory !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 7, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5209241View attachment 5209242


I Love puppy breath!
Smells like cookies.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 7, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5209241View attachment 5209242


Girl ? Boy ? One little cutie for sure !


----------



## neosapien (Oct 7, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Girl ? Boy ? One little cutie for sure !


He's got a dick lol. Not totally sure what the dad was. If it was a heeler also or what. And I totally forgot to ask as I was out of my element with all the Amishness lol. The mom looked real good though. And when I got out of my truck she walked over, gave me a sniff and stood up on the hinds and mounted her muzzle right into my hand for some lovin'. So she had a good disposition bout her as well. Here's the mama and I think our guy a few months back…


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 7, 2022)

neosapien said:


> He's got a dick lol. Not totally sure what the dad was. If it was a heeler also or what. And I totally forgot to ask as I was out of my element with all the Amishness lol. The mom looked real good though. And when I got out of my truck she walked over, gave me a sniff and stood up on the hinds and mounted her muzzle right into my hand for some lovin'. So she had a good disposition bout her as well. Here's the mama and I think our guy a few months back…
> 
> View attachment 5209277


That day in the near future , the first time he lifts his leg to pee , I can hear it now . "That's my boy !" .

Little dude in my profile pic came to me kinda out of the blue and the first time I took him out he lifted on anything and everything . I was kinda afraid he'd be a foofoo but thank God he's a real dog , just in a little body .


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2022)

Got an appointment tomorrow to go get the puppy it's shots. What all shots does it need? Any at home tests I should buy Etc?


----------



## raratt (Oct 8, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Got an appointment tomorrow to go get the puppy it's shots. What all shots does it need? Any at home tests I should buy Etc?


Rabies and distemper I think.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 8, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Got an appointment tomorrow to go get the puppy it's shots. What all shots does it need? Any at home tests I should buy Etc?











A Complete Guide To Puppy Vaccinations


Find out which puppy shots your new friend will need, and the right schedule for when your puppy should receive vaccinations.




www.akc.org


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 8, 2022)

raratt said:


> Rabies and distemper I think.


And parvo if I'm not mistaken. 

SH420


----------



## neosapien (Oct 8, 2022)

Yeah I was curious which ones were important. And which ones could pose a risk. Because apparently being weary of vaccines in humans for me is just not enough now LOL


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Oct 9, 2022)

Just got a flea bath..


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Oct 9, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I Love puppy breath!
> Smells like cookies.


And brussel sprouts. 

HMMM?


----------



## neosapien (Oct 10, 2022)

Training Bluey that these dental chews taste much better than my hand.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 10, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Training Bluey that these dental chews taste much better than my hand.
> 
> View attachment 5210515


He looks unconvinced


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 10, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Training Bluey that these dental chews taste much better than my hand.
> 
> View attachment 5210515


If he does a 180, watch out for your "chewy bone"


----------



## neosapien (Oct 10, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> He looks unconvinced


For the most part he is still totally unconvinced lol. 



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If he does a 180, watch out for your "chewy bone"


He ain't got my junk yet but he got my toe pretty good and that was enough. Little fucker is absolutely bred to be running cattle, nipping their fucking ankles. 


So I've decided the next customer that gives me a tip I'm gonna use it to get him a DNA test to see what else he is. Beings the Amish said they had no idea what raped his mom.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 10, 2022)

neosapien said:


> For the most part he is still totally unconvinced lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He sure is cute though . He'll learn , probably be smarter than most people when he's grown up.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2022)

Hanging out with Gunner, my sisters dog, today: this beast is non stop energy. I don’t think it’s possible to wear him out.


----------



## neosapien (Oct 11, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hanging out with Gunner, my sisters dog, today: this beast is non stop energy. I don’t think it’s possible to wear him out.View attachment 5210991


That's a sweet looking dog. I love those Brindle coats. I think that's what that's called? Either way that dog is a beautiful creature.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 12, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hanging out with Gunner, my sisters dog, today: this beast is non stop energy. I don’t think it’s possible to wear him out.


That is a magnificent-looking dog, built for work/action. A Kelpie?

If it's a Kelpie, there's no way of taking his batteries out, finding an off-switch or otherwise shutting him down. They're absolute Machines!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 12, 2022)

neosapien said:


> That's a sweet looking dog. I love those Brindle coats. I think that's what that's called? Either way that dog is a beautiful creature.


He is very beautiful. 


TerryTeacosy said:


> That is a magnificent-looking dog, built for work/action. A Kelpie?
> 
> If it's a Kelpie, there's no way of taking his batteries out, finding an off-switch or otherwise shutting him down. They're absolute Machines!!


Yes, he is a total machine. 
He is a Belgian Malinois . It’s the breed the Navy Seals use. He is pure muscle and very intelligent. He is constantly pestering me
To throw the ball to him. My shoulders hurt from throwing so I started kicking the ball. He got to close to my foot. He’s crazy, like gets down on his front legs like 6
Inches from the ball staring at it intensely waiting for it to go into the air and I accidentally kicked his snout and now I am icing my foot. He didn’t get hurt  Thankfully his teeth didn’t puncture the skin. I was thinking about getting him a machine to throw balls. I think they use them for tennis practice .
that would be perfect for him. He can jump pretty high. I feel bad for him because they are getting ready to put a pool in the backyard and there goes his run area.


----------



## Phytoplankton (Oct 12, 2022)

City folk can be clueless sometimes:


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 14, 2022)

Son in law left the gate open after helping me with a cabinet and I let the dog out back. She took herself for a walk and a neighbor brought her back home, glad we put our phone number on a tag for her. The lady let her off the lead when she saw us and the bitch ran to my son. Traitor.


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 14, 2022)

ANC said:


>


Still full of dog lovin's...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2022)

175 Lbs of pure cuddle puppy.


And our cute little clown.


Just your average "Abused puppies". LOL.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2022)

we got him this new ball today. He had the same one in green but it got caught up in the tree and we can’t find it and if we did wouldn’t be able to get it down anyway.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 15, 2022)

One more day with this dog. Thank god. I really don’t like this dog. He is spoiled and demanding. My sister ruined him. If you touch him the wrong way he turns on you pretty fast
With a growl that is quite intimidating. After I check out his collar he looked at me different. I just fed him. He eats 2 cups of food in like 30 seconds. There is something not quite right about this dog.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> One more day with this dog. Thank god. I really don’t like this dog. He is spoiled and demanding. My sister ruined him. If you touch him the wrong way he turns on you pretty fast
> With a growl that is quite intimidating. After I check out his collar he looked at me different. I just fed him. He eats 2 cups of food in like 30 seconds. There is something not quite right about this dog.


Trust your instincts - were I you I'd minimize contact until she picks up the dog.
The Malinois are not a breed to trifle with & if it's giving you mixed signals then it's time to get rid of it.
Best of luck Dr AT.


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 15, 2022)

Doodachshund on Instagram: " @frankiemaethedoxieandco . . . #featuremydoxie #doglife #dackel #minidoxie #doglovers #instagramdogs #weeklyfluff #dachs #doxiefever #weenteam#doxies #dachshundlife #justdachshunds #ilovemydog #petstagram #pets #doxie #sausagedog"


Doodachshund shared a post on Instagram: " @frankiemaethedoxieandco . . . #featuremydoxie #doglife #dackel #minidoxie #doglovers #instagramdogs #weeklyfluff #dachs #doxiefever #weenteam#doxies #dachshundlife #justdachshunds #ilovemydog #petstagram #pets #doxie #sausagedog". Follow...




www.instagram.com


----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 15, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> One more day with this dog. Thank god. I really don’t like this dog. He is spoiled and demanding. My sister ruined him. If you touch him the wrong way he turns on you pretty fast
> With a growl that is quite intimidating. After I check out his collar he looked at me different. I just fed him. He eats 2 cups of food in like 30 seconds. There is something not quite right about this dog.


Most people who have a Belgian , shouldn't . Spectacular breed but not the typical family dog by far.


----------



## curious2garden (Oct 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581615457815080961


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 17, 2022)

​


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2022)

Survived a week with the Belgian. It was very stressful and that dog is a fucking nightmare. You give him everything and he shows affection but he will turn on a dime for unpredictable reasons. Like yesterday my husband and I were taking him for a walk and I decided to turn around and go home. My husband told me the dog suddenly went wild, growled and lunges at him almost biting his nose because he wanted to go home and follow me or something. We are done with him. Hitting the road now driving 6 hours up to Jersey to take care of a beagle. Hopefully it will be much more chill. Cheers!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 17, 2022)

Things have definitely improved in Jersey.
This dog has no interest in balls. A well broken in dog. 

Lol. Hi


----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 17, 2022)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Things have definitely improved in Jersey.
> This dog has no interest in balls. A well broken in dog.
> 
> Lol.View attachment 5213941View attachment 5213945 Hi


A middle aged overweight Beagle...
Reminds me of myself !


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 17, 2022)

We have a tri-color and just love him to death until he starts talking.
Little bugger is LOUD!


----------



## EhCndGrower (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Oct 18, 2022)

Little Miss is 1 year old today!


Bloody typical adolescent girl. I like the smokey eyes, but she's definitely overdoing it with the lippy & ear make-up.....


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 18, 2022)

Hiphophippo said:


> View attachment 5214568


Our Roxi has the same brindle coat, it looks like she has chevrons down her back, and a white paint drip on her head.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 18, 2022)

raratt said:


> Our Roxi has the same brindle coat, it looks like she has chevrons down her back, and a white paint drip on her head.


Stelly the brindle is just very dark in the face and head she’s beautiful though and just a gigantic baby


----------



## neosapien (Oct 19, 2022)

Well almost 2 weeks now with this puppy. He is definitely settling in. I am still working on him not attacking feet and hands. I think it's going to be a long couple months of "fucking leave it!!" But on all other fronts he is doing well with positive reinforcement. We take him out often, so not many accidents in the house and he knows the "go potty" command. Crate training is pretty much done. He loves it knowing a tasty treat is coming if he goes in. And then on the funner fronts I have successfully taught him come, sit and up. He really responds well to treat based rewards. And he loves playing rope tug o war and chewing on these beef skin chews I got him. All in all with lots of training I think he'll be a well rounded family dog. This breed apparently held the record some years ago for most commands executed in a minute at 29. So I think a "make me coffee" command is within reach.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5214744
> 
> Well almost 2 weeks now with this puppy. He is definitely settling in. I am still working on him not attacking feet and hands. I think it's going to be a long couple months of "fucking leave it!!" But on all other fronts he is doing well with positive reinforcement. We take him out often, so not many accidents in the house and he knows the "go potty" command. Crate training is pretty much done. He loves it knowing a tasty treat is coming if he goes in. And then on the funner fronts I have successfully taught him come, sit and up. He really responds well to treat based rewards. And he loves playing rope tug o war and chewing on these beef skin chews I got him. All in all with lots of training I think he'll be a well rounded family dog. This breed apparently held the record some years ago for most commands executed in a minute at 29. So I think a "make me coffee" command is within reach.


Delicious....



SH420


----------



## Laughing Grass (Oct 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5214744
> 
> Well almost 2 weeks now with this puppy. He is definitely settling in. I am still working on him not attacking feet and hands. I think it's going to be a long couple months of "fucking leave it!!" But on all other fronts he is doing well with positive reinforcement. We take him out often, so not many accidents in the house and he knows the "go potty" command. Crate training is pretty much done. He loves it knowing a tasty treat is coming if he goes in. And then on the funner fronts I have successfully taught him come, sit and up. He really responds well to treat based rewards. And he loves playing rope tug o war and chewing on these beef skin chews I got him. All in all with lots of training I think he'll be a well rounded family dog. This breed apparently held the record some years ago for most commands executed in a minute at 29. So I think a "make me coffee" command is within reach.


Adorable! @shrxhky420 the cutest dog on RIU has some competition.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 19, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5214744
> 
> Well almost 2 weeks now with this puppy. He is definitely settling in. I am still working on him not attacking feet and hands. I think it's going to be a long couple months of "fucking leave it!!" But on all other fronts he is doing well with positive reinforcement. We take him out often, so not many accidents in the house and he knows the "go potty" command. Crate training is pretty much done. He loves it knowing a tasty treat is coming if he goes in. And then on the funner fronts I have successfully taught him come, sit and up. He really responds well to treat based rewards. And he loves playing rope tug o war and chewing on these beef skin chews I got him. All in all with lots of training I think he'll be a well rounded family dog. This breed apparently held the record some years ago for most commands executed in a minute at 29. So I think a "make me coffee" command is within reach.


Those eyes have lost that little bit of trepidation they had in them at first . Now they have that "what's next Dad ?" look .

Much potential in that little face !


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 19, 2022)

Murphy just wants to play regardless of the season.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 19, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Adorable! @shrxhky420 the cutest dog on RIU has some competition.


We're fostering another dog. I think she may have been given to us. She's not on the shelters website anymore... she hasn't been since we picked her up.



She's around a year old? very much a puppy still. 
We think she's a Russell terrier... something mix? She's got an under bite

SH420


----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 19, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> We're fostering another dog. I think she may have been given to us. She's not on the shelters website anymore... she hasn't been since we picked her up.
> 
> View attachment 5214979
> 
> ...


More pics please...


----------



## BobBitchen (Oct 19, 2022)

shrxhky420 said:


> We're fostering another dog. I think she may have been given to us. She's not on the shelters website anymore... she hasn't been since we picked her up.
> 
> View attachment 5214979
> 
> ...


she's a keeper


----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 19, 2022)

Google Jack - Tzu


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 19, 2022)

@Unga Bunga 



SH420


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 19, 2022)

That’s bumble our male English.


----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## lokie (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 21, 2022)

this is coco she’s loves deep eye gazing and And goes absolutely crazy for cat shit. So if your looking for a fun night of awkward looks and stinky breath you’ve found your girl.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 22, 2022)

When I was a young lad I thought it would be great for me to get a dog while I stayed at my grandparents. which it was only thing is I forgot to mention it to them and one night actually the first night I was sleeping and all of a sudden I wake up to my grandma screaming bill wake up there’s a dog in our room. I can only imagine how my grandma opened her eyes and seen this Shepard staring at her like it’s cujo or something broke into her room lmao it still cracks me up to this day. That was 29 years ago. Bill!!! Bill!! Wake up there’s a dog in our room in a old lady voice lmao.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 24, 2022)

_"...all I had was Star, and, to be very exact, the day I heard about this quail camp meeting Star was three months old."_








The Baby Toddles - Sporting Classics Daily


Archibald Rutledge's "The Baby Toddles" tells of the author's first outing with Star — and how this hunt established a mutual confidence.




sportingclassicsdaily.com


----------



## neosapien (Oct 25, 2022)

Two of Bluey's favorite things… tug o war and the taco bell dog. 



And his "do you think I'm sexy" pose…


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 25, 2022)

Ruby is so sweet and innocent.
LowMaintenance. The doggie door is nice to have.


----------



## BarnBuster (Oct 25, 2022)

Paws of War


Paws of war trains and places shelter dogs to serve and provide independence to our U.S. military veterans that suffer from the emotional effects of war.




pawsofwar.org


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 25, 2022)

Happy 24/7


----------



## raratt (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 27, 2022)

Sleepy Dog Wakes Up When Hears The Word Chicken







youtube.com


----------



## ANC (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Oct 27, 2022)

Riley had surgery, 8 lesions removed and three teeth. Poor guy but he's loving the soft food. He looks like a Halloween dog. The suture line is killing me.


----------



## ANC (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## HydroKid239 (Oct 28, 2022)

He needs coffee & so do I.


----------



## raratt (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Oct 29, 2022)

This is Ava and birdie our two female Bordeaux’s We went as Alice in wonderland they where tweedle dee and tweedle dum.


----------



## ANC (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Oct 31, 2022)

Where's that little devil Bluey ?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 1, 2022)

Scratch here.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 1, 2022)

Just got this lil motherfuckers DNA test back. 



And the results are… his moms a ho.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 1, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Just got this lil motherfuckers DNA test back.
> 
> View attachment 5220618
> 
> ...


I wonder what the missing 16% is ? Either way he's one cute little bastard child !


----------



## neosapien (Nov 1, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I wonder what the missing 16% is ? Either way he's one cute little bastard child !



Here's the full breakdown…. 



Not sure how they determine all this but…. That's what they told me for 75 bucks.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 1, 2022)

Definitely an interesting mix . He has a look of intelligence in his eyes . Potentially a legend , or a legendary pain in the ass ! Hopefully the former , good luck with him and keep the pics coming 'cause he sure is good looking...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 1, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Definitely an interesting mix . He has a look of intelligence in his eyes . Potentially a legend , or a legendary pain in the ass ! Hopefully the former , good luck with him and keep the pics coming 'cause he sure is good looking...


I am a sucker for puppies & they *all *look cute!


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 1, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I am a sucker for puppies & they *all *look cute!View attachment 5220730


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Here's the full breakdown….
> 
> View attachment 5220652View attachment 5220653
> 
> Not sure how they determine all this but…. That's what they told me for 75 bucks.


OK, I'm a teensie-weensie bit biased here..... You've got a predominantly Aussie cattle dog. Probably a Blue Heeler. They are unstoppable, fiercely loyal & eminently trainable in the right hands.

You have an absolute gem on your hands there. Make sure you make the most of it & don't squandar the opportunity.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 2, 2022)

On another note, we had to go searching for our errant two fuckers on Sunday.

They went rogue/hunting & I had to track them with GPS. A real borderline thrill.......

I found them about 3Km away, where they had bailed-up a stag & doe into a dam. I saw the doe running away, but her partner was already pinned by the dogs.

Max was tearing into the stag, up to his neck in the dam water in such a violent way that I've never seen from him before. He was not the dog I know.

He was tearing the Stag's ears to pieces. Blood everywhere.

I know that he's bred for hunting feral pigs, but this was something else......

Vicious. Horribly vicious.

The locals agreed to bring-in someone with a powerful rifle to finish-off the stag & turn it into venison.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 2, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Just got this lil motherfuckers DNA test back.
> 
> View attachment 5220618
> 
> ...


That 15% Austrian Cattle Dog is going to be a lot of work. They LOVE working! Worse the Beagle DNA will tell you all about it!


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 2, 2022)

I have to keep my little Lenny boy on a runner. Just until i do a bunch of fence work. This 10 acres has allot of barbed wire fencing that Lenny can slip right through and he goes right for our next door neighbors blue heeler. Same age. They buddies. Sheila isn’t fixed yet neither is Lenny and Lenny is 9mo old now. That litter of pups would prob be pretty cool but nah.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 2, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I am a sucker for puppies & they *all *look cute!View attachment 5220730


DId you get a new puppy?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 2, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> DId you get a new puppy?


No, that's an older picture of my big boy when he wasn't so big. Lol


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> No, that's an older picture of my big boy when he wasn't so big. Lol


I think big boy needs a little boy.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think big boy needs a little boy.


He has one, it's a beagle


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> I think big boy needs a little boy.





curious2garden said:


> He has one, it's a beagle


Little bro.


----------



## raratt (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Nov 3, 2022)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Little bro.
> 
> View attachment 5221348



LOL compare pics, I think you have a troll on your hands.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 3, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> View attachment 5221464
> LOL compare pics, I think you have a troll on your hands.


But usually you're not allowed to Love a troll.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 3, 2022)

Beautiful day for a walk/visit/beer with a neighbour. Sydney was happy to see me. She'll be 8 in Feb.


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Beautiful day for a walk/visit/beer with a neighbour. Sydney was happy to see me. She'll be 8 in Feb.
> View attachment 5221526


Vizsla?


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 3, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Vizsla?


Sorry, uncertain. She's mischievous at this time of year - digging up carrots and chasing deer. In the summer she catches/releases butterflies and goes after chipmunks. Gentle and affectionate - almost always by it's owner's side. Great companion.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 3, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Sorry, uncertain. She's mischievous at this time of year - digging up carrots and chasing deer. In the summer she catches/releases butterflies and goes after chipmunks. Gentle and affectionate - almost always by it's owner's side. Great companion.


I like the bell and the orange bandana . She looks quite like a Vizsla , or a Vizsla/hound cross . Pretty girl !


----------



## Aeroknow (Nov 3, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I like the bell and the orange bandana . She looks quite like a Vizsla , or a Vizsla/hound cross . Pretty girl !


I always thought vizsla was in the hound group until i looked it up earlier. They sure look it. Found out they are descended from the ancient Transylvanian Hound. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 5, 2022)

Aeroknow said:


> Vizsla?


Contacted my neighbro, and yes it is a Vizsla. Just noticed the grey in her tail. She's still spry and adventurous.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 6, 2022)

Just got back from getting Bluey is 2nd round of shots and shit. Got him microchipped too. So far hasn't seemed to have phased him much. He did get car sick both to and fro. But shook that off pretty well. He did good at the vets. Met a cat for the first time and just licked it. He went from 3lbs to 10.5lbs in 4 weeks. So I think that's good. Got him for our daughter. But it's pretty obvious I'm his human. I kinda love him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## ISK (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 7, 2022)

I noticed the last couple days that his ears are starting to stand up more…



And that he's pretty ripped lol.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 7, 2022)

neosapien said:


> I noticed the last couple days that his ears are starting to stand up more…
> 
> View attachment 5223151
> 
> And that he's pretty ripped lol.


He just looks like he has a mega personality . Always has that look of "what's next !" .


----------



## J2M3S (Nov 8, 2022)

Always on guard. Protector of the golf course.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 10, 2022)

J2M3S said:


> Always on guard. Protector of the golf course.


Beautiful, impressive & imposing-looking pooch, capable of scaring the living shit out of Donald Trump off the golf course.....THAT's a dog!!

May I ask the name & breed?


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 10, 2022)

The TERRIBLE Twosome..... Butter wouldn't melt in their mouths.....unless you have to go chasing them across the countryside when they're after deer.

I can hear people say "Awww..ain't they cute!" NO, they're a royal PITA when they disappear. We have livestock farmers everywhere around here & they're not shy about shooting dogs that attack their stock.

She's got a new flourescent green collar, since she managed to destroy her original. Max now sports his new GPS tracking unit on top of his collar.
Wherever he is, she won't be far away.

When these two go bush (rogue), they'll disappear Km away. The deterrent/shock collars we've set up around the perimeter seem to have no effect. They've learned that the shock is transient & they just push through it regardless. The kind of guys I'd want to have on my side in a fight, but it makes for difficult management........


----------



## J2M3S (Nov 10, 2022)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Beautiful, impressive & imposing-looking pooch, capable of scaring the living shit out of Donald Trump off the golf course.....THAT's a dog!!
> 
> May I ask the name & breed?


Ryker. He is a Cane Corso.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 11, 2022)

Totally soaked in a thunderstorm, disgustingly dirty, covered in mud & completely knackered after a 12+ mile & 10-hour rogue hunt for deer with Max.....Again.......


The brand new fluoro green collar didn't last long....

My partner said "Fucking Bitch!"

I thought "What a woman!!!!"


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 14, 2022)

Now this mother fucker be all falling asleep on my lap and shit.


----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 16, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1592993436516634625


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1593375235612475392


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 18, 2022)

Kinda want









Corgi Butt Leggings© Black Xsmall/small/medium the Original - Etsy Canada


This Womens Leggings item by PrincessNuggetShop has 306 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United States. Listed on 13 Dec, 2022




www.etsy.com


----------



## lokie (Nov 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda want
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would add a "personal touch" to an avatar.


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 18, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Kinda want


Are you SURE you relish the thought of being pursued by folks who just wanna sniff your butt????


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 19, 2022)

The Mrs had a few wines this arvo & got a bit "squiffy" with the pooches.

These stills can't possibly compare to the mayhem that ensued as she was unceremoniously "Dogged" by our canine nutters..




No blood was drawn....


----------



## DCcan (Nov 19, 2022)

I call that a mugging. I feel like I was mugged afterward, and have to give them all my treats.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 19, 2022)

A miracle landing saved 53 rescue dogs from a plane crash


A plane transporting more than 50 rescue dogs from New Orleans to Wisconsin crashed. All of them — as well as the three humans on board — survived.




www.npr.org




.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 19, 2022)

I miss Bluey...


----------



## TerryTeacosy (Nov 20, 2022)

Our oldest fella (Charlie) is named after "Charles Emerson Winchester the 3rd" from the MASH series. He still holds a certain "sway" over the others & can command respect whenever he needs to, but never actually exerts it unless needed.

At 16 yo, he's now a bit senile, but enjoys his pride of place sleeping spot:


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 20, 2022)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Our oldest fella (Charlie) is named after "Charles Emerson Winchester the 3rd" from the MASH series. He still holds a certain "sway" over the others & can command respect whenever he needs to, but never actually exerts it unless needed.
> 
> At 16 yo, he's now a bit senile, but enjoys his pride of place sleeping spot:
> View attachment 5228510


The seniors can be so sweet.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 20, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> The seniors can be so sweet.


I may have said it before , but when my little dude leaves me I think I'm going to start fostering senior/special needs dogs . I hope it won't be anytime soon but I see the faces online and if I can help more than just one it will help me with the loss while helping the pooch .


----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 20, 2022)

Almost have enough of his fur there to make another dog. Thankfully it looks like he might have a baby brother coming in 8 weeks. Our breeder had a successful litter with 5 boys born yesterday, and hoping that one of them is ours.


----------



## ANC (Nov 21, 2022)

TerryTeacosy said:


> Our oldest fella (Charlie) is named after "Charles Emerson Winchester the 3rd" from the MASH series. He still holds a certain "sway" over the others & can command respect whenever he needs to, but never actually exerts it unless needed.
> 
> At 16 yo, he's now a bit senile, but enjoys his pride of place sleeping spot:
> View attachment 5228510


He's a good boy!


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I may have said it before , but when my little dude leaves me I think I'm going to start fostering senior/special needs dogs . I hope it won't be anytime soon but I see the faces online and if I can help more than just one it will help me with the loss while helping the pooch .


That's exactly what I started doing and for the similar reasons. It's been enriching.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 21, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> View attachment 5228961
> Almost have enough of his fur there to make another dog. Thankfully it looks like he might have a baby brother coming in 8 weeks. Our breeder had a successful litter with 5 boys born yesterday, and hoping that one of them is ours.


Chiengora


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 21, 2022)

Modeling this years latest winter fashion …here we have the top fleagal model in NJ, the cutest of them all, Ruby!


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 22, 2022)

ITS OFFICIAL!!!! The breeder emailed last night and we will have a new pup coming home around Jan 14th


----------



## raratt (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 23, 2022)

Calif. pooch, 22, named world’s oldest dog: ‘He makes us laugh every day’


Gino, born Sept. 24, 2000, has officially been named Guinness World Records’ “oldest dog living.”




nypost.com


----------



## Hiphophippo (Nov 24, 2022)

Mama Sunny laying with her Babies waiting on brisket and turkey. Had 8 beautiful pups four and four


----------



## ANC (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## King Avitas (Nov 30, 2022)

Hi everyone, this is Victor. He is an 8 month old 84lb American Bulldog. 


He is super friendly and has been very well socialized with people and other dogs outside of our house. 

However I have a question....or a concern. As I said he is still a puppy but a big puppy at 84lbs and recently he had a dog start to nip at his hind legs repeatedly at the off-leash dog park. Victor eventually got defensive and showed his teeth. We were right there and leashed him up before the situation escalated. Then a week later we were walking him in our neighborhood on leash and an unleashed dog approached growling at us. I immediately pulled Victor back so the unleashed dog wouldn't engage him. Once again Victor showed his teeth but did not attack. 

My concern is, will Victor be blamed for defending himself if another dog starts an altercation but Victor finishes it? I know this breed has a reputation as a fighting breed and although he has no training to fight, I have no doubt he could probably hold his own in most dog fights but this is why I worry. I do not want Victor to fight but if he does, I know he can do extreme damage if he gets the upper hand. 

Victor has never instigated any altercations and has met/played with dozens of other dogs at the dog park but I worry about what he could do if provoked and what his rights would be in that situation.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 30, 2022)

He's a good looking boy ! I imagine he cost a bundle . If I were in your situation I might invest in a body camera to wear while in public with him . Video footage does not lie , and may save you a lot of headaches should something actually happen .


----------



## King Avitas (Nov 30, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> He's a good looking boy ! I imagine he cost a bundle . If I were in your situation I might invest in a body camera to wear while in public with him . Video footage does not lie , and may save you a lot of headaches should something actually happen .


That's an awesome Idea. We already thought of strapping a go pro to him for other reasons but I might have to look further into this to protect him.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

King Avitas said:


> Hi everyone, this is Victor. He is an 8 month old 84lb American Bulldog.
> View attachment 5232276View attachment 5232277View attachment 5232278
> 
> He is super friendly and has been very well socialized with people and other dogs outside of our house.
> ...


Dog parks are use at your own risk and it's virtually impossible to prove liability. The other scenario where your dog was leashed and the other was off leash and acting aggressive... The owner of the other dog would be liable for having an animal at large. 

He's a pretty boy.


----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2022)

Had our first emergency vet visit. Not a great experience. For me or my wallet lol. I think I just need to find another vet. anyways…. Little guy got increasingly worse diarrhea out of the blue. Everything I researched pointed to a parasite or something. I was convinced he had Giardia. Long story short I took him in for a fecal test after the at home remedies didn't seem to help any. Vet was nice and whatever but they sent the sample away. OK whatever I guess they're not Amazon. But I thought fecal exams were a routine thing done on the spot. Maybe that's my mistake. 2 days later I get a generic text from the vets saying the tests were negative. I mean, I'm a new client and all I get is a text response? I thought that was pretty impersonal. OK whatever. So they said to text with any questions. So I text back "Thanks, what all parasites are checked?". I'm a curious guy. I want to know and educate myself. And they (who?) Just respond back "all of them, including Giardia". OK. Well fuck you, that's not the answer I wanted and you know it. And I'm not totally convinced that he didn't have them. Or that they even sent it. Anywho I feel better getting that off my chest. And the puppy is starting to do better. But I kind of feel like pet doctors are basically just doing what human doctors did and are like here take these antibiotics before we know if it's bacteria. I hope that helps. And this wasn't a hole in the wall vet's office either. It was like a brand new state-of-the-art office.



End rant. Thanks.


----------



## raratt (Nov 30, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Had our first emergency vet visit. Not a great experience. For me or my wallet lol. I think I just need to find another vet. anyways…. Little guy got increasingly worse diarrhea out of the blue. Everything I researched pointed to a parasite or something. I was convinced he had Giardia. Long story short I took him in for a fecal test after the at home remedies didn't seem to help any. Vet was nice and whatever but they sent the sample away. OK whatever I guess they're not Amazon. But I thought fecal exams were a routine thing done on the spot. Maybe that's my mistake. 2 days later I get a generic text from the vets saying the tests were negative. I mean, I'm a new client and all I get is a text response? I thought that was pretty impersonal. OK whatever. So they said to text with any questions. So I text back "Thanks, what all parasites are checked?". I'm a curious guy. I want to know and educate myself. And they (who?) Just respond back "all of them, including Giardia". OK. Well fuck you, that's not the answer I wanted and you know it. And I'm not totally convinced that he didn't have them. Or that they even sent it. Anywho I feel better getting that off my chest. And the puppy is starting to do better. But I kind of feel like pet doctors are basically just doing what human doctors did and are like here take these antibiotics before we know if it's bacteria. I hope that helps. And this wasn't a hole in the wall vet's office either. It was like a brand new state-of-the-art office.
> 
> View attachment 5232305
> 
> End rant. Thanks.


You can give a dog Pepto Bismol. Check online for dosage.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Had our first emergency vet visit. Not a great experience. For me or my wallet lol. I think I just need to find another vet. anyways…. Little guy got increasingly worse diarrhea out of the blue. Everything I researched pointed to a parasite or something. I was convinced he had Giardia. Long story short I took him in for a fecal test after the at home remedies didn't seem to help any. Vet was nice and whatever but they sent the sample away. OK whatever I guess they're not Amazon. But I thought fecal exams were a routine thing done on the spot. Maybe that's my mistake. 2 days later I get a generic text from the vets saying the tests were negative. I mean, I'm a new client and all I get is a text response? I thought that was pretty impersonal. OK whatever. So they said to text with any questions. So I text back "Thanks, what all parasites are checked?". I'm a curious guy. I want to know and educate myself. And they (who?) Just respond back "all of them, including Giardia". OK. Well fuck you, that's not the answer I wanted and you know it. And I'm not totally convinced that he didn't have them. Or that they even sent it. Anywho I feel better getting that off my chest. And the puppy is starting to do better. But I kind of feel like pet doctors are basically just doing what human doctors did and are like here take these antibiotics before we know if it's bacteria. I hope that helps. And this wasn't a hole in the wall vet's office either. It was like a brand new state-of-the-art office.
> 
> View attachment 5232305
> 
> End rant. Thanks.


Any friends with pets that you can ask for a referral?


----------



## Laughing Grass (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> Any friends with pets that you can ask for a referral?


That was the referral!! Lol. There's a lot to choose from though. Everybody I know seems to go somewhere different. And most reviews of everybody are overwhelmingly positive with a few splatterings of super negative reviews. Maybe I just have high expectations from the customer support that I provide at my job. And expect the same in return.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 30, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Had our first emergency vet visit. Not a great experience. For me or my wallet lol. I think I just need to find another vet. anyways…. Little guy got increasingly worse diarrhea out of the blue. Everything I researched pointed to a parasite or something. I was convinced he had Giardia. Long story short I took him in for a fecal test after the at home remedies didn't seem to help any. Vet was nice and whatever but they sent the sample away. OK whatever I guess they're not Amazon. But I thought fecal exams were a routine thing done on the spot. Maybe that's my mistake. 2 days later I get a generic text from the vets saying the tests were negative. I mean, I'm a new client and all I get is a text response? I thought that was pretty impersonal. OK whatever. So they said to text with any questions. So I text back "Thanks, what all parasites are checked?". I'm a curious guy. I want to know and educate myself. And they (who?) Just respond back "all of them, including Giardia". OK. Well fuck you, that's not the answer I wanted and you know it. And I'm not totally convinced that he didn't have them. Or that they even sent it. Anywho I feel better getting that off my chest. And the puppy is starting to do better. But I kind of feel like pet doctors are basically just doing what human doctors did and are like here take these antibiotics before we know if it's bacteria. I hope that helps. And this wasn't a hole in the wall vet's office either. It was like a brand new state-of-the-art office.
> 
> View attachment 5232305
> 
> End rant. Thanks.


I'd ask for a detailed report in writing . At the very least they could give you the type of test performed so you can consult with Dr Google to see what it checks for .

I'm not a fan of large corporate owned Vets . I go to a 2 Dr vet and get better service . The corporate owned places just seem too impersonal .

I hope Bluey never grows into those ears , he's quite the distinctive looking little dude !


----------



## neosapien (Nov 30, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I'd ask for a detailed report in writing . At the very least they could give you the type of test performed so you can consult with Dr Google to see what it checks for .
> 
> I'm not a fan of large corporate owned Vets . I go to a 2 Dr vet and get better service . The corporate owned places just seem too impersonal .
> 
> I hope Bluey never grows into those ears , he's quite the distinctive looking little dude !


Yeah, corporate fuckery is definitely what I witnessed firsthand. I'll just have to find myself a nice young vet with their future still a head of them 

Yeah the ears. He looks like a colorful Fennec Fox lol!


----------



## Unga Bunga (Nov 30, 2022)

I have to admit , I love them all but Bluey is captivating .


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 30, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Had our first emergency vet visit. Not a great experience. For me or my wallet lol. I think I just need to find another vet. anyways…. Little guy got increasingly worse diarrhea out of the blue. Everything I researched pointed to a parasite or something. I was convinced he had Giardia. Long story short I took him in for a fecal test after the at home remedies didn't seem to help any. Vet was nice and whatever but they sent the sample away. OK whatever I guess they're not Amazon. But I thought fecal exams were a routine thing done on the spot. Maybe that's my mistake. 2 days later I get a generic text from the vets saying the tests were negative. I mean, I'm a new client and all I get is a text response? I thought that was pretty impersonal. OK whatever. So they said to text with any questions. So I text back "Thanks, what all parasites are checked?". I'm a curious guy. I want to know and educate myself. And they (who?) Just respond back "all of them, including Giardia". OK. Well fuck you, that's not the answer I wanted and you know it. And I'm not totally convinced that he didn't have them. Or that they even sent it. Anywho I feel better getting that off my chest. And the puppy is starting to do better. But I kind of feel like pet doctors are basically just doing what human doctors did and are like here take these antibiotics before we know if it's bacteria. I hope that helps. And this wasn't a hole in the wall vet's office either. It was like a brand new state-of-the-art office.
> 
> View attachment 5232305
> 
> End rant. Thanks.


Find someone you are comfortable with. Friends/family can be some your best references.
G/L Neo


----------



## ANC (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, corporate fuckery is definitely what I witnessed firsthand. I'll just have to find myself a nice young vet with their future still a head of them
> 
> Yeah the ears. He looks like a colorful Fennec Fox lol!


Do what @Unga Bunga suggested and get that lab report but expand it to getting all his records from them. Keep copies at home so you can change vets as needed or have them at the ready for an emergency. He's a doll  He looks like he has some corgi in him.

Another thing you need in your personal armamentarium is some Loperamide (Immodium about 1 mg for his size) and some Flagyl (usually works for idiopathic canine diarrhea) ask a vet you trust, because you'll need the dosing and script, which of course means finding one, sorry.

Finally most diarrhea in dogs is self-limiting to 7 days max. So as long as he's drinking and eating and you can stop the flow with Loperamide and support him with probiotics he'll likely be fine. Also don't hesitate to ask the vet about a hypodermoclysis (fluids administered in the subdermal space). It's an efficient way to hydrate them without hospital costs.

I highly recommend Trupanion. They've paid 90% of all my vet bills except exams and teeth cleaning. How's he feeling?


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2022)

Laughing Grass said:


> View attachment 5232316


I have a chi that looks suspiciously like that.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 1, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> Do what @Unga Bunga suggested and get that lab report but expand it to getting all his records from them. Keep copies at home so you can change vets as needed or have them at the ready for an emergency. He's a doll  He looks like he has some corgi in him.
> 
> Another thing you need in your personal armamentarium is some Loperamide (Immodium about 1 mg for his size) and some Flagyl (usually works for idiopathic canine diarrhea) ask a vet you trust, because you'll need the dosing and script, which of course means finding one, sorry.
> 
> ...


The Flagyl is what he was on. It was generic or whatever. The Metro-super long word medicine. Thinking it was Giardia, Cuz I saw him eat some unknown scat, and just thinking he needed dewormed in general again, I tried the Panacur C (fenbendazole) beings I didn't need a Rx for it. But I only did it for 3 days. After not seeing any progress for a day or two after that's when I booked the emergency visit to get that script. And in hindsight almost think he might have just started to be on the mend actually? Then the Rx wrecked his appetite. And he got lethargic from that. And we went backwards. Before the Rx he was eating and drinking just fine. After about 3+ days on the Rx he finally starting getting his appetite back and we've slowly started making progress in the right direction. And he's eating and drinking normally again. Bothering and begging again. Sorry pup, I will not cave lol. After all that I have been looking at insurance. So many. I'll def look into the Trupanion though. Thanks for the rec. And I guess I'll get some Imodium. Thanks for all the input!!


----------



## raratt (Dec 1, 2022)

neosapien said:


> The Flagyl is what he was on. It was generic or whatever. The Metro-super long word medicine. Thinking it was Giardia, Cuz I saw him eat some unknown scat, and just thinking he needed dewormed in general again, I tried the Panacur C (fenbendazole) beings I didn't need a Rx for it. But I only did it for 3 days. After not seeing any progress for a day or two after that's when I booked the emergency visit to get that script. And in hindsight almost think he might have just started to be on the mend actually? Then the Rx wrecked his appetite. And he got lethargic from that. And we went backwards. Before the Rx he was eating and drinking just fine. After about 3+ days on the Rx he finally starting getting his appetite back and we've slowly started making progress in the right direction. And he's eating and drinking normally again. Bothering and begging again. Sorry pup, I will not cave lol. After all that I have been looking at insurance. So many. I'll def look into the Trupanion though. Thanks for the rec. And I guess I'll get some Imodium. Thanks for all the input!!


A word of caution about Imodium.





Imodium for Dogs: Is it a Good Idea? | PetMD


When faced with a case of upset tummy (read: diarrhea) in your dog, it’s natural to wonder if you really need to make a trip to the veterinary office or if you can treat your dog at home with something like Imodium. Let’s take a look at when it is okay to give your dog Imodium, and more...



www.petmd.com


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 1, 2022)

neosapien said:


> The Flagyl is what he was on. It was generic or whatever. The Metro-super long word medicine. Thinking it was Giardia, Cuz I saw him eat some unknown scat, and just thinking he needed dewormed in general again, I tried the Panacur C (fenbendazole) beings I didn't need a Rx for it. But I only did it for 3 days. After not seeing any progress for a day or two after that's when I booked the emergency visit to get that script. And in hindsight almost think he might have just started to be on the mend actually? Then the Rx wrecked his appetite. And he got lethargic from that. And we went backwards. Before the Rx he was eating and drinking just fine. After about 3+ days on the Rx he finally starting getting his appetite back and we've slowly started making progress in the right direction. And he's eating and drinking normally again. Bothering and begging again. Sorry pup, I will not cave lol. After all that I have been looking at insurance. So many. I'll def look into the Trupanion though. Thanks for the rec. And I guess I'll get some Imodium. Thanks for all the input!!


My vet orders Metronidazole (Flagyl) at too high a dose for my dog. So I just smile and cut it in 1/2 when we get home. All the dose rates are online. Also keep a jar of beef or chicken baby food at home and if you need to mash up an odd sized dose they'll usually greedily take it if mashed in meat baby food. The are such lovable suckers  

Oh and one other thing if I give a high dose of Flagyl I'll just give them one dose at the instant I notice that greasy/smelly diarrhea and hold it at that. It's worked.

I'm glad he's on the mend.


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 1, 2022)

@King Avitas


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 1, 2022)

Coco sleeping while we jar up the herb.


----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 3, 2022)

My little sugarugar


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 3, 2022)

Sugar looks very content !


----------



## lokie (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 4, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> View attachment 5233739


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 4, 2022)

​


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2022)

Praise the heavens! I finally found a food that this motherfucker will eat. And he actually fucking devours it! 



And my daughter's stuffed animals are starting to turn into super high end dog toys. Sorry Minnie. It's the sacrifice the gods demand.


----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5234615


Got you a whole pack of Chachi dogs ! I love them all but little dogs rule .


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Praise the heavens! I finally found a food that this motherfucker will eat. And he actually fucking devours it!
> 
> View attachment 5234495
> 
> ...


He looks like he has some Corgi in him.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 6, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Got you a whole pack of Chachi dogs ! I love them all but little dogs rule .


theyre pug-palm-taco bell dog mixes.. each one is their own pheno.. some snort,, some are pycho,, all wrinkles and attitude.. beleive me,, these guys will make a big dawg cower.. 
5 more bx's and you can call them chugs.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> theyre pug-palm-taco bell dog mixes.. each one is their own pheno.. some snort,, some are pycho,, all wrinkles and attitude.. beleive me,, these guys will make a big dawg cower..
> 5 more bx's and you can call them chugs.View attachment 5234733View attachment 5234734View attachment 5234735


Im quoting myshelf.. my bad.. lol. The first pic has some frenchy look.. 
I shit you not, cross chihuahua and pug and palm's and you'll have the most awsome dawgs on the planet..


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> theyre pug-palm-taco bell dog mixes.. each one is their own pheno.. some snort,, some are pycho,, all wrinkles and attitude.. beleive me,, these guys will make a big dawg cower..
> 5 more bx's and you can call them chugs.View attachment 5234733View attachment 5234734View attachment 5234735


Aww them faces are killing me


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> theyre pug-palm-taco bell dog mixes.. each one is their own pheno.. some snort,, some are pycho,, all wrinkles and attitude.. beleive me,, these guys will make a big dawg cower..
> 5 more bx's and you can call them chugs.View attachment 5234733View attachment 5234734View attachment 5234735


Same with my little dude , he takes zero shit . I was a big dog guy before he was dumped on me . Gotta live it to understand it .


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 6, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> theyre pug-palm-taco bell dog mixes.. each one is their own pheno.. some snort,, some are pycho,, all wrinkles and attitude.. beleive me,, these guys will make a big dawg cower..
> 5 more bx's and you can call them chugs.View attachment 5234733View attachment 5234734View attachment 5234735


"..own pheno..."

I'm howling here!


----------



## neosapien (Dec 6, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> He looks like he has some Corgi in him.


According to his Wisdom Panel DNA test he doesn't. But I think the ACD/ Beagle gives that appearance for sure.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 7, 2022)

curious2garden said:


> He looks like he has some Corgi in him.


Also, for some reason I felt pretty fucking boujee getting a dog a dna test lol. But I couldn't not know. The wonders of science! In extra lower upper middle class America lol.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 8, 2022)

The runt chilling on her brother next to their grandma in the chair


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 8, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> The runt chilling on her brother next to their grandma in the chairView attachment 5235428View attachment 5235429


Man my father-in-law would just love them


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 8, 2022)

My sisters little girl , she was the bug eyed bent tail runt . A "breeder" gave her to my sister right after our Dad died to cheer her up . She's a hoot ! 

She fit in one hand when she was a pup . Her big brother was about 6 lbs . He was a good boy .


----------



## Hiphophippo (Dec 8, 2022)

la cheagle lol so ugly I said to myself the other day I bet a Chihuahua and a beagle would be a ugly mix and sure enough I was right


----------



## ANC (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 10, 2022)

Do you mind I'm sleeping here


----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 14, 2022)

This muthafucka be growing…


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 14, 2022)

neosapien said:


> This muthafucka be growing…
> 
> View attachment 5237740


He always makes me smile


----------



## lokie (Dec 14, 2022)

Full video here


----------



## ANC (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 15, 2022)

ANC said:


>


"Where we're going, we don't need treats".


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

Ozumoz66 said:


> View attachment 5238120
> 
> View attachment 5238121


Im getting a lion wig for my big guy. Lol .


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 15, 2022)

neosapien said:


> "Where we're going, we don't need treats".


He can be my captain any time.. lol.. he looks chill af..


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2022)

Dis guy silly. Has a nice big bed, a mat. And passes out on the floor. 



This pic looks like he's wasted. I picture the bully sticks and pig ears as beer cans lol


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 17, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Dis guy silly. Has a nice big bed, a mat. And passes out on the floor.
> 
> View attachment 5238957
> 
> ...


Looks like he's thickening up..


----------



## neosapien (Dec 17, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Looks like he's thickening up..


Yeah, I think I mentioned he had some stomach issues for awhile. But thankfully he's been on the mend and thriving the last couple weeks and is doing great. He most definitely thickened up.

And commenced the training again. Successfully taught him to ring a bell when he has to go potty.

And playing has commenced.


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 17, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I think I mentioned he had some stomach issues for awhile. But thankfully he's been on the mend and thriving the last couple weeks and is doing great. He most definitely thickened up.
> 
> And commenced the training again. Successfully taught him to ring a bell when he has to go potty.
> 
> ...


Nah,, i was meaning like getting more mucles.. he looks good.. im glad he's doing better..


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 17, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I think I mentioned he had some stomach issues for awhile. But thankfully he's been on the mend and thriving the last couple weeks and is doing great. He most definitely thickened up.
> 
> And commenced the training again. Successfully taught him to ring a bell when he has to go potty.
> 
> ...


The people i adopted my dog(pit mix) from had taught him to ring the bells on the knob.. it was cool to see, but when he learned he had free roam of the property he was constantly ringing the bells.. i had to remove them after awhile.. he still hits the knob on the door when he has to go..


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 17, 2022)

neosapien said:


> Yeah, I think I mentioned he had some stomach issues for awhile. But thankfully he's been on the mend and thriving the last couple weeks and is doing great. He most definitely thickened up.
> 
> And commenced the training again. Successfully taught him to ring a bell when he has to go potty.
> 
> ...


Something about him just checks all my boxes ! Just the coolest looking little guy . 

Not the best pic but this is my little dude after he got his first bully stick at about 6 years old . He'd never had one before I got him , his tongue hung out for an hour he chewed it so hard...


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## TerryTeacosy (Dec 21, 2022)

Well. I guess she doesn't know when to back-down from a fight with a cornered Stag


Vets tomorrow for stitches & a tetanus shot just to be on the safe side.

She's no Princess, but certainly does live up to her namesake.


----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## lusidghost (Dec 22, 2022)

Tuckered out after chewing on his milk carton. He's not a morning dog.


----------



## raratt (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## shrxhky420 (Dec 22, 2022)

Big momma had surgery today. She had a mass that popped up overnight and it got bad real quick. Anywho, all better now.









￼



SH420


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 23, 2022)

21 Injured After 2 Pit Bull Mixes Get onto School Playground and Attack Students During Recess


Two pit bull mix dogs began attacking students shortly after 1 p.m. on Tuesday




people.com


----------



## neosapien (Dec 24, 2022)

Feeling a bit like a genius right now. Got this old shoe of my wife, that had these air cushion hole things. And my brain was all like round hole square peg "stick it in". So I stuck this bully stick and antler in. Then stuck a rope with a ball in the shoe and made this ultimate dog chew toy thing.


----------



## Aeroknow (Dec 24, 2022)

Lenny says wut up.
He’s still on a runner. Almost done with the fencing so he can roam free.


----------



## Bongoloid (Dec 24, 2022)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5240612


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)

Dog got up and stuffed her face by my laptop. I told her ok and got up, so she sat in her "Give me my bone." spot. Gave her her bone which she scarfed down then went back to bed. I feel I'm being used...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 25, 2022)

raratt said:


> Dog got up and stuffed her face by my laptop. I told her ok and got up, so she sat in her "Give me my bone." spot. Gave her her bone which she scarfed down then went back to bed. I feel I'm being used...


Ours have fallen into an early riser routine.
0400 - time to go out.
0415 - they come back in & beat me to the bedroom. 

I'm pretty sure I am too.


----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## CaliRootz88 (Dec 25, 2022)

Merry Christmas


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 26, 2022)

Eccentric old guys and their dogs, Loved it!














White Alba Truffles - LARGE SIZE


Fresh White Truffles. Tuber Magnatum Pico. White truffles needs a special care and attention to reach the most prestigious tables around the world.




shop.urbani.com


----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2022)

My wife bought this flannel thingy for the dog for Xmas. He looks cute. He hates it though lol. Or just wants to chew it cuz he can. But yet can't reach it. 



Sorry for spamming the thread with my dog. He's my first and still new and the novelty has not yet worn off.


----------



## BarnBuster (Dec 26, 2022)

neosapien said:


> My wife bought this flannel thingy for the dog for Xmas. He looks cute. He hates it though lol. Or just wants to chew it cuz he can. But yet can't reach it.
> 
> View attachment 5241832
> 
> Sorry for spamming the thread with my dog. He's my first and still new and the novelty has not yet worn off.


He's still learning how to chew your wife's shoes. That was smart giving the dog hers and not yours. Well done!  
BTW,have you started walking him on a leash yet?


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 26, 2022)

neosapien said:


> My wife bought this flannel thingy for the dog for Xmas. He looks cute. He hates it though lol. Or just wants to chew it cuz he can. But yet can't reach it.
> 
> View attachment 5241832
> 
> Sorry for spamming the thread with my dog. He's my first and still new and the novelty has not yet worn off.


Keep on spamming . Too often people get a puppy and you see a few pics and then nothing . There are lots of true dog people in this thread , if they're like me Bluey will never get tiresome. . He's one handsome little dude and I'd really like to keep seeing him as he matures .


----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2022)

BarnBuster said:


> He's still learning how to chew your wife's shoes. That was smart giving the dog hers and not yours. Well done!
> BTW,have you started walking him on a leash yet?


I was just starting to teach him heel and leash training when he got sick and then we plunged into the negatives up here. So he's not scared of a leash and loves walks. But he needs some serious no-pull training. 



Unga Bunga said:


> Keep on spamming . Too often people get a puppy and you see a few pics and then nothing . There are lots of true dog people in this thread , if they're like me Bluey will never get tiresome. . He's one handsome little dude and I'd really like to keep seeing him as he matures .


Thanks. Yeah watching him grow from 8 weeks to 4 months has been pretty cool.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## raratt (Dec 26, 2022)

neosapien said:


> View attachment 5241852


That dog can hear what is being said next week...


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 26, 2022)

Every pic of Bluey makes me smile


----------



## xtsho (Dec 28, 2022)

Best Christmas present this dog owner has ever gotten.









Watch: Dog rescued from snowy Utah mountains


Nala was separated from her owner after a Christmas Eve hike in the mountains.



www.bbc.com


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

last bite.. lol..


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5242584last bite.. lol..


Yo quiero taco bell!

Looks like your applehead has an apple on his head.

I have some leftover egg scramble if he wants a breakfast taco

Oh yeah and... Asshole


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> View attachment 5242584last bite.. lol..


Please tell me that cutie got a taste...


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Please tell me that cutie got a taste...


Yeah.. the one she stole ..lol..


----------



## ANC (Dec 28, 2022)

I want one like that


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 28, 2022)

ANC said:


> I want one like that


Chihuahua's are usually pretty available at pounds and rescue organizations . It might take some work but when they accept you they are a friend for life .


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> Yeah.. the one she stole ..lol..


Well it's not like you asked for that lol


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 28, 2022)

ANC said:


> I want one like that


Applehead Chihuahua. Designer breed can go for a gino


----------



## farmerfischer (Dec 28, 2022)

.The Outdoorsman. said:


> Applehead Chihuahua. Designer breed can go for a gino


She's a pug chihua, palmeranian mix. She's the runt .. 
But yeah she looks like an apple head..


----------



## .The Outdoorsman. (Dec 28, 2022)

farmerfischer said:


> She's a pug chihua, palmeranian mix. She's the runt ..
> But yeah she looks like an apple head..


Fooled me broheimersfield


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Chihuahua's are usually pretty available at pounds and rescue organizations . It might take some work but when they accept you they are a friend for life .


We have older cats, so I would need to get one from puppy size or they will fuck it up.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 29, 2022)

ANC said:


> We have older cats, so I would need to get one from puppy size or they will fuck it up.


I know what you mean . I had this big fella , he was 18lbs of lean muscle....



My niece coerced me into taking her Chihuahua for a week while she went on vacation one time , this crazy little dude...



It almost ended very badly . The dog loved cats but the cat hated dogs . Little Chico wandered off one day while I was washing dishes , a few minutes went by and I heard him screaming . Big Doink had him by the neck and I truly believe was seconds away from killing him . 

He was more than double his size and I had never seen his eyes look like they did when I found them . They were the eyes of death . I broke it up and the dog came back into the kitchen with me , sitting down on my feet . Seconds later I felt something warm and wet . Little fella was so scared he had pee'd himself .


----------



## raratt (Dec 29, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I know what you mean . I had this big fella , he was 18lbs of lean muscle....
> 
> View attachment 5242847
> 
> ...


That's why Chahouahouas are good as guard dogs, When you feel something wet at the end of the bed you now someone broke in...


----------



## neosapien (Dec 29, 2022)

Speaking of chihuahua, I don't mean to brag or anything but I have in my possession one of the most famous of the breed. The taco bell dog. He quickly became a toy. But has been in the weather, so he's an outside dog now. After he dries out he will sometimes sing. But usually he just goes garble garble garble end the human race. It's funny when he does sing cuz then Bluey gets super worked up LOL.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 29, 2022)

The adventures of Bluey !


----------



## ANC (Dec 29, 2022)

Yeah ,I went to go collect a light form a customer last week, they had a bunch of dogs, they pretty much all came for scratches and then went to play. they little chihuahua just gave me the evil eye, and never left his mom alone with me.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 29, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1608434263837532160


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 29, 2022)

I would work at a place like this in a minute...


----------



## ISK (Dec 29, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I would work at a place like this in a minute...


Looks like the doggies loved the place and just couldn't wait to get in the door


----------



## ANC (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Hobbes (Dec 30, 2022)

What kind of beast is that ANC?


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Dec 30, 2022)

Nap time


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 30, 2022)

Hobbes said:


> What kind of beast is that ANC?


A wet possum . Very wet .


----------



## Hobbes (Dec 30, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> A wet possum . Very wet .


Do people keep possum as pets or is that just a bad experience happening?

.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Dec 30, 2022)

Hobbes said:


> Do people keep possum as pets or is that just a bad experience happening?
> 
> .


It's legal in some states and idiots do it. It has razor sharp needle point teeth and it's a wild animal. Somehow people invite it into the house and let it snuggle up to them like a puppy or kitten. I deal with them pretty frequently as they like my deck at night. Here's one I just released recently. He's cute in the cage but no chance it is going to be a pet.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> I would work at a place like this in a minute...


I'd runaway from home and just stay there.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 30, 2022)

Yeah you basically have to be some type of God to own a possum as a pet.


----------



## curious2garden (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 31, 2022)

We got a picture of the pup we should be able to take home 2 weeks today from the breeder. He’s gonna be a BIG BOY and I’m so happy right now.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 31, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> We got a picture of the pup we should be able to take home 2 weeks today from the breeder. He’s gonna be a BIG BOY and I’m so happy right now.
> 
> View attachment 5243719


Golden Retriever ? Gonna wait to name him until you meet him ? He's a good looking boy !


----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 31, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Golden Retriever ? Gonna wait to name him until you meet him ? He's a good looking boy !


He is indeed an English Golden Retriever. Looks like he will also be named Buddy, like the last one. The name works so well for them, as people usually start with “Hey Buddy, what’s your name?”


----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## ANC (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## J2M3S (Dec 31, 2022)

Happy New Years Everyone!


----------



## Unga Bunga (Dec 31, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> He is indeed an English Golden Retriever. Looks like he will also be named Buddy, like the last one. The name works so well for them, as people usually start with “Hey Buddy, what’s your name?”


Yup ! My little dudes name is Jake , but he only hears it when he won't listen which is hardly ever . It's always Buddy , Bud , Boo Boo , Pork Butt ....


----------



## EhCndGrower (Dec 31, 2022)

Unga Bunga said:


> Yup ! My little dudes name is Jake , but he only hears it when he won't listen which is hardly ever . It's always Buddy , Bud , Boo Boo , Pork Butt ....


Funny enough, Jake is my mom’s 2nd name of choice for the pup.


----------



## neosapien (Jan 1, 2023)

Yeah I find myself calling my puppy "boy" just as much as his name.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 1, 2023)

Baby talk for dogs.

This is Boudreaux but he only gets called that when he's barking & won't shut up.
Boo, Boo Boo, Baby Bear, Boo Boo Bears, & probably a half dozen more when he's being cute.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 1, 2023)

Murphy brings in more sand than most.


----------



## lokie (Jan 1, 2023)

After 2 spiked eggnog and a few gummies, Elvis was not impressed.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Jan 1, 2023)

Ozumoz66 said:


> Murphy brings in more sand than most.
> View attachment 5243940


I jokingly say that if I'd named my dog as a pup his name would be "Swiffer" , because he picks up anything that touches him .


----------



## Bongoloid (Jan 2, 2023)

Pinworm said:


> We need some dogs in here. Oh, you don't like dogs? Well then S my D you fedora wearing cockwaffle. You don't even want a piece of this! I'll ruin you like I ruined this website!
> 
> View attachment 3470296
> View attachment 3470298
> View attachment 3470297


----------



## dabbles (Jan 2, 2023)

This is Gordon, my Chihuahua frenchie mix. He likes food, me, and walks..in that order. Eating is not only his hobby but his passion..or rather obsession. If someone is in the kitchen he's right there with them to offer his advice (you should give it to me!!)

He also thinks his job is to say hi to everyone he meets. I'm pretty sure he was a walmart greeter in his past life. Friendly little guy. I like him


----------



## ANC (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## neosapien (Jan 3, 2023)

I buy this dude a million toys and his favorite is a stolen shop vac hose.


----------



## BarnBuster (Jan 3, 2023)

The Color of Wolves Mysteriously Changes Across America. We Finally Know Why


Guessing the color of the coat of a gray wolf seems like a no-brainer.




www.sciencealert.com


----------



## raratt (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5244892


Awesome


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 4, 2023)

Had one named patches when I was a kid and Odin said play


----------



## raratt (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 7, 2023)

I was going through some stuff and came across a photo of my first dog. AKC registered Irish Setter. He was big and mean. Photo was taken around 1978-80. Used to pull me around on my skateboard.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Jan 8, 2023)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 8, 2023)

Jeffislovinlife said:


> Had one named patches when I was a kid and Odin said play View attachment 5244917


My South African Boerboel has decided he's got us trained. He sneaks into the laundry room & steal a sock from the "wash me" tub & then walk into the living room. No running around, he just stands there looking at me with the damn thing in his mouth, I'm 6'2" @ 200 lbs & I literally cannot take anything out of his mouth unless he let's me. The jaw strength is unbelievable (and he's playing).
We're workin on it.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Jan 8, 2023)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> My South African Boerboel has decided he's got us trained. He sneaks into the laundry room & steal a sock from the "wash me" tub & then walk into the living room. No running around, he just stands there looking at me with the damn thing in his mouth, I'm 6'2" @ 200 lbs & I literally cannot take anything out of his mouth unless he let's me. The jaw strength is unbelievable (and he's playing).
> We're workin on it.
> 
> View attachment 5246591


He is a good looking pup you got there


----------



## ANC (Monday at 1:04 PM)

Boellies are super cute though.


----------



## buckaclark (Monday at 5:18 PM)

Had to put up the window to slow her roll.


----------



## Unga Bunga (Monday at 6:54 PM)

buckaclark said:


> View attachment 5246859Had to put up the window to slow her roll.


Gotta keep my windows up like that 'cause mine is all head and chest , no ass . He wants to perch his front paws on the door, one bump or brake and it'll be BOOP ! over and out !


----------



## buckaclark (Tuesday at 5:43 AM)

Unga Bunga said:


> Gotta keep my windows up like that 'cause mine is all head and chest , no ass . He wants to perch his front paws on the door, one bump or brake and it'll be BOOP ! over and out !


She sees that bear and will go after it.


----------



## neosapien (Tuesday at 8:30 AM)

Bluey's new favorite game is soccer. But only with this ball. We'll play twice a day sometimes for an hour and the fucker still ain't worn out.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Tuesday at 10:28 AM)

neosapien said:


> Bluey's new favorite game is soccer. But only with this ball. We'll play twice a day sometimes for an hour and the fucker still ain't worn out.
> 
> View attachment 5246987


Love that you've turned into a proper doggy daddy.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Tuesday at 10:41 AM)




----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 11:29 AM)




----------



## Laughing Grass (Tuesday at 11:32 AM)

raratt said:


> View attachment 5247047


----------



## neosapien (Tuesday at 11:35 AM)

Laughing Grass said:


> Love that you've turned into a proper doggy daddy.


Yeah, usually when I commit to something it's like 110%. Ya know, like try the shock collar on me first typa commit.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Tuesday at 11:39 AM)

neosapien said:


> Ya know, like try the shock collar on me first typa commit.


Was this done on film?


----------



## neosapien (Tuesday at 12:20 PM)

Laughing Grass said:


> Was this done on film?


No, no, no. I'm done with the amateur movies.


----------



## Laughing Grass (Tuesday at 1:35 PM)

neosapien said:


> No, no, no. I'm done with the amateur movies.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Tuesday at 2:53 PM)




----------



## raratt (Tuesday at 2:54 PM)




----------



## raratt (Wednesday at 11:39 AM)




----------



## J2M3S (Friday at 11:10 AM)

You going to be grilling burgers today neighbor?


----------



## ANC (Friday at 12:57 PM)




----------



## ANC (Friday at 1:04 PM)




----------



## raratt (Friday at 5:28 PM)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Friday at 6:28 PM)




----------



## EhCndGrower (Today at 10:14 AM)

Just got home with this little man (Buddy) 30mins ago. Big brother a little too energetic, so slowly working them closer together.


----------

